#ubuntu-de 2011-10-03
<sysdef> ,zeit
<shetlandpony> sysdef: date is 03.10.2011. time is 02:06:27 CEST
<FishForYou> hallo kann mit bitte jemand helfen .... ich hab ein problem mit einem teamspeak-server der über ubuntu läuft??? so wie es ausschaut is die thematik "udp-flood" betrotten.
<bullgard4_> Mit welchem Programm zerteilt man eine .ogg-Datei, die man im (Internet-)Radio aufgenommen hat, in einzelne Lieder?
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: wie sieht's mit Audacity aus?
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: oder jedes beliebige Audioschnittprogramm welches OGG unterstuetzt
<bullgard4_> MarkusH: Welches "jedes beliebige Audioschnittprogramm welches OGG unterstuetzt" meinst Du?
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Tags?tag=Tonstudio
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_software_for_audio#Recording_and_editing
<shetlandpony> MarkusH's url: http://tinyurl.com/3m4ksm4 | List of free software for audio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_audio_editor
<bullgard4_> MarkusH: Vielen Dank!
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: gern
<bullgard4_> MarkusH: Hast Du gute Erfahrungen mit dem Programm Mp3Splt gemacht?
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: kann ich nichts zu sagen
<bullgard4_> MarkusH: Ok.
<MarkusH> ich nutze i.d.R. fuer 'mal eben' Audacity und fuer groessere dinge Ardour
<bullgard4_> Wenn ich mir in der Vergangenheit Audacity angeguckt habe, dann fand ich das sehr kompliziert.
<MarkusH> bullgard4_: nicht wirklich
<MarkusH> mit etwas Suchen im Netz findet man einige gute Intros
<bullgard4_> aha
<jokrebel> Hi
<LinprayerxX> hi @ all
<salamanda> hallo
<vectory> hi
<salamanda> ich hab 7zip bei mir installiert über das software centrum aber wenn ich jetzt ein arciv öffnen will dann nimmt er immer das standart programm und wenn ich links oben auf  das ubuntu logo klicke und oben 7zip eingebe findet der nichmal das programm unter software center zeigt er mir aber an das es installiert ist
<jokrebel> salamanda: Rechtsklick - öffnen mit schon versucht?
<salamanda> ja und da wird es mir auch nicht angezeigt
<salamanda> und wenn ich auf manuel suchen gehe peil ich erst recht nichtsv :D
<salamanda> alles so neu
<jokrebel> salamanda: Und findest Du es im Menü (und/oder Menü-Editor)? Wenn nein ist vielleicht ein Neustart hilfreich.
<salamanda> linux muss man auch ab und zu neustarten ? dachte das währe eines der vorteile gegenüber win
<salamanda> okay ich starte mal neu
<jokrebel> salamanda: X neu starten sollte es auch tun.
<salamanda> schön hatg nix gebracht :)
<salamanda> ich werd hier noch verrückt :D
<jokrebel> salamanda: Und es ist sicher installiert?
<salamanda> es geht um eine iso datei wo mir nichts angezeigt wird wenn ich es mit dem standart archivmanager öffne 
<salamanda> also laut software-center defenetiv ja
<bekks> salamanda: Dann mounte das ISO irgendwo hin und schau dann rein.
<jokrebel> salamanda: Paste mal bitte die Ausgabe von "apt-cache show p7zip"
<bekks> moin erstmal
<salamanda> bekks:  welches programm würdest du mir davür empfehlen ?
<bekks> "mount".
<salamanda> jokrebel:  könntest du mir das genauer erklären bin newbie
<salamanda> okay bekks 
<bekks> mkdir /tmp/cd; sudo mount -o loop /pfad/zu/deiner/datei.iso /tmp/cd
<bekks> salamanda: Tipp mal den Befehl "apt-cache show p7zip" ein.
<bekks> Die Ausgabe möchten wir gerne in einem paste sehen :)
<bekks> ,paste? salamanda 
<shetlandpony> salamanda: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<salamanda> ich habs aber selbst geschrieen
<bekks> Was hast Du selbst geschrieben?
<salamanda> was shetlandpony  mir da schreibt
<bekks> HAst du nicht. Du hast die Ausgabe des o.g. Befehls nicht hier rein geschrieben.
<bekks> Zeig uns einfach die Ausgabe des o.g. BEfehls in einem paste.
<salamanda> und die befehl in terminal eingeben ?
<bekks> Genau.
<salamanda> okay
<salamanda> uno mommento
<salamanda> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486367/
<salamanda> nicht das meine ip da in den vielen zahlen zu erkennen ist o0
<salamanda> hab ich es wenigstens richtig gemacht ?
<jokrebel> salamanda: Ja - prima. Was passiert wenn Du im Terminal versuchst aufzurufen ::: p7zip <Enter>
<bekks> salamanda: Deine IP kennen wir sowieso schon.
<jokrebel> hehe
<salamanda> o0
<salamanda> Die Anwendung »p7zip« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können es durch folgende Eingabe installieren: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<bekks> Dann installier es...
<salamanda> warum belügt mich das software-center
<jokrebel> na dann ist es wohl doch noch nicht installiert.
 * jokrebel benutzt das Software-Center nicht.
 * bekks hat das auch noch nie benutzt.
<jokrebel> wenn schon GUI dann lieber Synaptic
<salamanda> also am besten alles über terminal ?
<bekks> Nein,
<bekks> Synaptic ist keine Terminalanwendung.
<salamanda> ich nehme mal an das es installiert ist aber wenn ich auf das ubuntu logo links oben klicke und oben in die suche 7zip eingebe wird mir immernoch nichts angezeigt
<bekks> Hast Du es nun installiert?
<bekks> Oder nimmst Du nur an, du hättest das?
<bekks> Hast du gerade "sudo apt-get install p7zip" ausgeführt oder nicht?
<jokrebel> es heißt ja auch p7zip
<salamanda> jo
<salamanda> okay und jetzt steht das da
<salamanda> >/usr/bin/p7zip: compressed data not written to a terminal. For help, type: /usr/bin/p7zip -h
<bekks> Jetzt ist es installiert :)
<salamanda> und wie starte ich es ?
<bekks> Es ist eine Terminal-Anwendung...
<bekks> So mit ohne GUI.
<sash_> Sollte sich aber auch in den File-Roller einklinken.
<sash_> Bzw. tuts hier definitiv.
<salamanda> ohne gui o0
<salamanda> rar hab ich auch schon versucht zu starten
<salamanda> wenn ich 2 mal auf rar klicke tut sich auch nichts
<bekks> Warum sollte es auch?
<salamanda> also ich merke grad das linux ne ganz andere welt ist :D
<bekks> p7zip macht mit .rar nichts.
<bekks> Dazu musst du bestenfalls noch unrar installiert haben.
<salamanda> bekks:  wenn ich unter win ein programm öffnete dann tat sich auch was
<salamanda> :)
<bekks> Aber auch nur, wenn das Programm was damit anfangen konnte.
<bekks> Winzip konnte auch njoch nie was mit .rar anfangen.
<jokrebel> ...oder : p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<salamanda> ich mein das programm selbst
<salamanda> ich hab rar runtergeladen
<bekks> Ich auch.
<salamanda> dann entpackt
<bekks> Aua.
<salamanda> und wenn ich rar jetzt öffne dann tut sich nichts
<vectory> (un)rar is bei ubuntu vorinstalliert oder wenn nicht, sollte man es über paketverwaltung tun
<bekks> Wieso sollte es auch? Nur weil ein Programm installiert ist, weiß dein Rechner noch lange nicht "oh, die .rar muss ich mit rar aufmachen".
<salamanda> ei ist das kompliziert
<vectory> das macht das paket optimaler weise
<bekks> Deinstallier den manuell installierten Kram wieder und installier - wie jokrebel auch gerade sagte - unrar über die Paketverwaltung, NICHT über das Softwarecenter.
<jokrebel> salamanda: Bei Ubuntu sollte man (im besonderen als Newbie) _nicht_irgendwo_irgendwas_runterladen_und_installieren.
<vectory> ist unrar wegen lizenz kram nicht in den main quellen?
<ppq> vectory: das unfreie (un)rar ist in multiverse
<ppq> vectory: und da ist es aus rechtlichen gründen, joa
<vectory> daher nicht vorinstalliert?
<ppq> genau
<ppq> es gibt auch unrar-free, aber das kommt nur mit alten archiven klar und ist deshalb nicht vorinstalliert
<salamanda> und wo finde ich die paketverwaltung ?
<ppq> ,paketverwaltung? salamanda
<shetlandpony> salamanda, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<ppq> erstmal zum einlesen
<ppq> und:
<ppq> ,einsteiger? salamanda
<shetlandpony> salamanda, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<coldjack> Hallo, kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Script, welches wie folgt aufgebaut ist: Ich lade etwas runter in Ordner A dieses soll, sobald der Download fertig ist in Ordner B verschoben werden, und dort entpackt werden und das alles automatische wie müsste so ein script aussehen?
<ppq> coldjack: nur mal so aus interesse, wieso nicht direkt in ordner b runterladen und dort entpacken?
<coldjack> ja, das würde sonst auch gehen, aber ich würde gerne meine downloads einfach gerne sortieren
<coldjack> sprich bestimmte files in den einen ordner und andere in einen anderen
<coldjack> aber wie müsste das script denn aussehen, wenn ich es automatisch nach dem download entpackt wird
<vectory> kommt drauf an was du entpacken willst
<coldjack> .rar 
<coldjack> ich meine man kann ja so: "unrar x" "name.rar" aber der name ist von den archiven ja immer anders
<vectory> coldjack: du willst dir mal was zu shell scripting durchlesen
<ppq> coldjack: klingt so, als könntest du einen mächtigen downloadmanager wie bspw. jdownloader brauchen. das erstellt dir für jeden download einen unterordner und entpackt automatisch .rar archive. ziemlich komfortabel. aber eventuell overkill für deine zwecke, schau's dir mal an
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader
<bekks> coldjack: Wenn Du Sachen sortieren willst, beim HErunterladen, speichere den Download entsprechend ab.
<coldjack> ja, ich nutze transmission und dort kann man ja scripte hinzufügen
<vectory> bekks: ich denke er will einen order a la INCOMMING
<vectory> ach, kann man?
<coldjack> ich will einfach nicht mehr den manuell alles entpacken, sondern automatisch
<bekks> Aha.
<vectory> was ist an manuel so schlimm, geht doch fix
<vectory> ok, ich hatte mal einen torrent, in dem waren hunderte einzelne zip und rar dateien, dazu brauch man dann aber ein speziell angepasstes script
<coldjack> vectory: Ja man kann ein Script hinzufügen, wenn der Torrent abgeschlossen ist
<vectory> coldjack: tip `file-roller --extract-to=FOLDER'
<vectory> --force vielleicht noch
<coldjack> okay ich probiers mal, jetzt noch bisschen ins shell einlesen, wie son script dann auszusehen hat
<hudo> hallo ich habe lucid. Und beutze firefox 7.01 Leider auf englisch, da firefox-locale-de von firefox nicht angenommen wird
<vectory> schade
<hudo> lol, hat jemand ne Loesung ?
<vectory> weiß einer wie das programm zur hdd speicherverbrauchsanalyse heißt?
<sash_> baobab
<vectory> in ubuntu ...
<vectory> wat
<vectory> danke, geht
<sash_> vectory: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung#Baobab
<hudo> hallo ich habe lucid. Und beutze firefox 7.01 Leider auf englisch, da firefox-locale-de von firefox nicht angenommen wird
<vectory> hudo: da das vom ppa kommt, wirst du hier wenig unterstützung bekommen
<vectory> und etwas geduld solltest du auch haben
<jokrebel> hudo: in Lucid ist normal der Firefox-3.6.23
<sash_> Firefox 7 unter Lucid? Solltest du da nicht 3.6 haben? Wenn du ein PPA nutzt, weißt du auch, wie du damit umgehen musst.
<vectory> probier mal firefox@irc.mozilla.org
<hudo> sash_: , das hat auch alles bis 5.0 funktioniert
<vectory> wie kann ich den mülleimer von der konsole leeren?
<jokrebel> vectory: Mit rm
<vectory> einfach .Trash löschen, ok
<sash_> Naja, .Trash würd ich jetzt nicht nehmen, ehrlich gesagt.
<jokrebel> nein
<vectory> ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<jokrebel> sudo rm –rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*  …behaupte zumindes der 1.Suchmaschinen-Link nach"ubuntu mülleimer leeren konsole"
<sash_> sudo?
<jokrebel> +t+t
<sash_> Wieso zur Hölle sudo?
<jokrebel> .o( ich glaub meine T-Taste klemmt )
<jokrebel> sash_: http://www.ubuntu-center.de/295/minitipp-muelleimer-leeren-geht-nicht/ …nicht meine Idee
<jokrebel> sash_: Auch hier wird es mit sudo empfohlen: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/36823/m%C3%BClleimer-l%C3%A4%C3%9Ft-sich-nich-leeren.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/5t4fp2n | Mülleimer läßt sich nich leeren - Sonstige Probleme - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<Frickelpit> sudo im eigenen homeverzeichnis ist quatsch
<sash_> jokrebel: Und es ist trotzdem Plumperquatsch.
<sash_> What Frickelpit said.
<jokrebel> IIRC wenn in den User-Müll eine Datei gerutscht ist (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) die nicht dem User gehört könnte das doch möglich/nötig werden, oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Denn der User hätte sie dann nicht löschen können.
<vectory> ich glaub, trash:// in nautilus öffnen ist doch einfacher ;)
 * jokrebel hatte jedenfalls vor längerer Zeit schon mal ne Datei im Trash welche nur mit Root-Rechten entfernt werden konnte…
<vectory> kopmisch, trash:/// ist leer, kann daran liegen, das gnome nicht am laufen ist, aber iirc leer ich den müll regelmäßig, trotzdem ist ~/.local/share/Trash 200 mb
<bekks> Dann hast Du sie auch mit root Rechten gelöscht, weil sie mit root Rechten in deinem Home lag - was eigentlich gar nicht passieren kann, wenn man nicht sudo benutzt :)
<vectory> und wenn man mal ne root datei mit sudo löschen muss?
<vectory> dann landet die auch in meinem home?
<bekks> Musste ich noch nie. :)
<vectory> glaub auch die landet dann im Trash von /root jedenfalls is da noch ne karteileiche drin
<sash_> Wenn man mit sudo ne Datei löscht, landet die nicht in irgendnem Trash
<bekks> wenn man sie mit rm löscht...
<vectory> true
<bekks> wenn man gksu nautilus benutzt, dann landet sie im trash von root.
<sash_> BahBahBah!!!
<vectory> und wenn man sudo nautilus benutzt?
<sash_> (BahBahBah!!!)^(over 9000)
<jokrebel> ?
<bekks> vectory: Erklär mal den Unterschied zwischen sudo und gksu
<vectory> is mir grad entfallen -.-
<jokrebel> vectory: sudo fürs Terminal - gksu für GUI-Programme
<vectory> was du davor sagtest hat mich verwirrt, dachte gksu benutzt eben mein homeverzeichnis
<vectory> auch egal, wenn ichs jetzt lerne hab ichs bald wieder vergessen. wunder mich grade mehr, warum wine einen ie5 ordner mit hunderten megabyte hat, wo wine nie online hätte sein sollte
<vectory> s/sollte/sein/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: auch egal, wenn ichs jetzt lerne hab ichs bald wieder vergessen. wunder mich grade mehr, warum wine einen ie5 ordner mit hunderten megabyte hat, wo wine nie online hätte sein sein
<sash_> vectory: Blöde Einstellung. Damit du es dir besser merken kannst vielleicht: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo <- Da kann man das auch ein bisschen genauer sehen.
<MisterX> hallo
<MisterX> nutze lubuntu, damit lxde auf openbox; thunderbird zeigt mir seit einiger zeit keine fensterdekoration mehr an und überlagert auch das panel (lxpanel)
<MisterX> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich das beheben kann?
<vectory> MisterX: openbox erlaubt anwendungsabhängige einstellungen, vllt liegts daran
<vectory> oder du bist einfach im fullscreen modus (F11)
<MisterX> vectory: schon probiert.
<MisterX> öh. dammit?
<MisterX> problem erledigt…
<eforwe> mir fehlt abermals ein plugin http://de.irc2go.com/webchat/?net=freenode&room=python&nick=lait&real=irc2go+webchat
<shetlandpony> eforwe's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dqcsms | python freenode - Python Webchat - Python, Programmierung - de.irc2go.com
<eforwe> welches wird benötigt?
<bekks> eforwe: Klick auf Plugins suchen und sag es uns.
<eforwe> das nötige plugin wird nicht gefunden
<bekks> Und welches wird gesucht? :)
<eforwe> es geht um nen onlinechat, der chat funktioniert ohne plugin nicht
<eforwe> mir wird nicht angezeigt welches plugin fehlt. wo würde ich das sehen?
<bekks> Wir wissen aber nicht welches Plugin gesucht wird. Wenn Du auf "Plugins suchen" gehst, wird Dir auch angezeigt, welches Plugin denn nun gesucht wird.
<sash_> Das ist Java.
<eforwe> danke
<eforwe> aber wo wird mir angzeigt das java fehlt?
<eforwe> der plugin finder service zeigts mir nicht
<hdp> In dem Dialog, der sich öffnet wenn man auf "Install missing plugins" klickt.
<sash_> Keine Ahnung. Bei mir wollte er ein Java-Applet starten. Deshalb weiß ich, dass das Ding wohl java braucht. Und so btw. gibt es (eventuell neben empathy und pidgin) keinen unkomfortableren IRC-Client als dieses Ding da.
<eforwe> der suchvorgang ist so kurz dass ich den dialog garnicht erkennen kann
<jokrebel> eforwe: Nimm lieber nen "echten" IRC-Client.
<eforwe> kennt ihr nen guten für python?
<bekks> Wieso python?
<sash_> Für python?
<bekks> Nimm einen ICQ-Client deiner Wahl, das hat nichts mit Python zu tun.
<jokrebel> eforwe: Was hat das mit Python zu tun?
<eforwe> programmiersprache python
<eforwe> ich will python lernen und hab immer wieder nen paar fragen
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keinen ICQ Client in Python.
<bekks> s/ICQ/IRC/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Dazu braucht man keinen IRC Client in Python.
<bekks> Installier einfach xchat und lerne Python. Zwei Dinge die nichts mit einander zu tun haben.
<eforwe> jetzt versteh ich nix mehr^. ich hab grad nen python chat gesucht da bin ich auf das pluginhindernis gestoßen. ihr meint ich soll lieber nen gescheiten irc chat suchen, deshalb frage ich welchen guten irc chat es gibt, der sich mit python beschäftigt.
<sash_> #python
<sash_> #python.de . Beide hier im freenode
<jokrebel> eforwe: Du schmeißt da mehreres durcheinander. Mit was bist Du hier in #ubuntu-de?
<eforwe> kp^ es funkts
<eforwe> == Cannot send to channel: #python-unregistered die meldung kommt bei mir bei #python-unregistered
<bekks> eforwe: WIE bist Du hier?
<bekks> eforwe: Wo klickst Du drauf, wie heisst das Programm?
<eforwe> kp << anfänger
<jokrebel> .o( oO - aber programieren wollen… ^^)
<eforwe> jo :D
<eforwe> alles hat einen anfang
<bekks> eforwe: Du weisst also nicht, wo du was anklickst um hier zu landen?
<bekks> DAS glaube ich Dir nicht.
<eforwe> über ubuntu.de dann gruppen dann europa dann ubuntu.org dann irc chat und dann bin ich hier
<bekks> Und in welchem PROGRAMM?
<bekks> Durch draufgucken auf den Monitor? Du bewegst doch sicherlich die Maus dabei oder? :)
<eforwe> achja^, mozilla
<bekks> Aha.. Also ein Webbrowser.
<bekks> Installier Dir erstmal einen richtigen IRC client, zB xchat. Nicht xchat-gnome.
<bekks> ,einsteiger? eforwe 
<shetlandpony> eforwe, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> ,paketverwaltung? eforwe 
<shetlandpony> eforwe, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<eforwe> die kenn ich 
<bekks> eforwe: kannst du mal ein terminalfenster aufmachen und den befehl "lsb_release -a" eintippen, und uns sagen, welche Ubuntuversion du hast?
<eforwe> ubuntu 11.04
<uwesch> Hallo Zusammen
<eforwe> und welches paket für irc würdet ihr mir empfelen?
<bekks> Habe ich schon zweimal gesagt.
<eforwe> sry
<uwesch> kennt sich hier jemand mit Partitionen und dem MBR aus?
<bekks> ,frag? uwesch 
<shetlandpony> uwesch: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<delpi> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei apache2 helfen? Er soll hinter jedem Aufruf einer URL ein / setzen, hoffe das ich hier richtig bin da apache2 bei mir auf Ubuntu läuft.
<uwesch> okay
<bekks> delpi: Wozu soll das gut sein?
<uwesch> ich hab zwei Betriebssysteme auf dem Rechner: Xubuntu und Win7
<uwesch> unter xubuntu hatte ich eine SATA NTFS-formatierte Platte dran und konnte alles sehen
<bekks> Womit sehen?
<uwesch> na die Ordner etc
<uwesch> Gigolo
<bekks> Gigolo kenne ich nicht.
<uwesch> nun hab ich win7 gestartet und konnte die Platte aber nicht sehen
<uwesch> also hab ich die Datenträgerinfo aufgerufen, um zu sehen ob die Platte überhaupt da ist
<bekks> uwesch: HAst Du in der Datenträgerverwaltung nachgeschaut?
<delpi> weil ich mittels mod rewrite urls umschreibe und fuer ohne / keine extra eintragen moechte
<uwesch> Win7 wollte die Platte initialiseren
<uwesch> hab ich gemacht
<uwesch> nun seh ich nix mehr
<uwesch> weder unter win7 noch unter xubuntu
<eforwe> bei welchem netzwerk find ich den chat hier?
<uwesch> hab ich den MBR verändert?
<uwesch> kann man da noch was machen?
<uwesch> irgendwie hatte mich win7 gefragt, ob ich die Platte initialisieren will mit MBR
<uwesch> die Platte ist aber definitiv nicht formatiert
<sdx23> eforwe: dies hier ist freenode. irc.freenode.net
<uwesch> unter xubuntu seh ich die Platte überhaupt nicht mehr
<uwesch> und unter win7 sehe ich "nicht zugewiesen"
<uwesch> hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?
<sdx23> uwesch: siehst du sie auch im Partitionsmanager nicht?
<uwesch> doch, da sehe ich sie als "sda"
<uwesch> ich vermute, der Bootsektor hat was damit zu tun?
<sdx23> Sicher, dass es sda nicht sdb ist? Jedenfalls: Wenn da zwei sind, dann ist sie vermutlich einfach nicht partitioniert. Wird dann auch entsprechend angezeigt.
<uwesch> die Platte ist NTFS formatiert
<eforwe> die verbindung funkts nicht
<uwesch> aber unter win7 wollte er diese initialisieren 
<uwesch> scheinbar hat win7 den MBR angefasst
<eforwe> wie wärs wenn du 2 festplatten einrichtest und auf der einen windows und auf der anderen ubuntu laufen lässt?
<uwesch> sicher eine Möglichkeit, hilft mir aber gerade garnicht
<eforwe> x chat braucht bereits 2 min um irc.freenode.net zu finden
<eforwe> gibt es einstellungen die ich zuvor noch machen muss?
<Anon42> Moin Moin!
<Anon42> Meine Taskleiste hat sich in zwei Reihen aufgeteilt und ist in 2 verschiedenen Grautönen... (Ist passiert nachdem ich den Panel vergrößert hab).
<Anon42> Wie bekomme ich die Symbole in der Taskleiste auf einer Reihe?
<jokrebel> eforwe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xchat Hier steht alles was für XChat nötig ist.
<jokrebel> Anon42: <rat> die "Vergrößerung" was auch immer Du darunter verstehst wieder rückgängig machen?
<Anon42> <------ habe Gnome und nutze im mom Ubuntu Classic
<eforwe> wie öffnet man in python ein file?
<Anon42> bei bedarf kann ich auch ein screen schicken
<jokrebel> Anon42: Wir wollen das bitte hier bereden und nicht im (ungefragten) Query
<jokrebel> Anon42: Ein Screenshot zum besseren Verständnis kann nicht schaden.
<fr00d> hi!
<fr00d> Ich würde gerne die Schriftart Helvetica in OpenOffice nutzen, die finde ich aber nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen in welchem Paket die steckt?
<fr00d> Der fontguide für Openoffice sagt: The writer application offers only fonts that are available for both the display and for printing.
<fr00d> Eventuell fehlt mir nur Helvetica für printing, wobei ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen kann.
<vectory> gibst nich ersatzschriftarten unter anderem namen?
<ppq> fr00d: vielleicht sowas als alternative? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimbus_Sans_L
<Anon42> jokrebel möchtest du kein screen?
<jokrebel> Anon42: Lese bitte das Topic bezüglich Channelregeln und Pasten. Und sende nimandem ungefragt persönlich irgendwelche Dateien.
<jokrebel> ,paste? Anon42
<shetlandpony> Anon42: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Anon42> ok danke
<fr00d> Für Tex hab ich mir die libertine Schriftarten installiert, die müssten doch eigentlich auch für openoffice funktionieren. Ich hätte gerne, dass alles zusammen passt.
<fr00d> Aber Nimbus Sans L werde ich mal testen, vielleicht erkennt man den Unterschied nicht.
<jokrebel> Anon42: Wobei Du dort IIRC keine Bilder hochladen kannst. Aber es gibt auch Paste-Service für Bilder.
<jokrebel> BBL - es gibt auch andere Hilfsbereite…
<Anon42> hier mein Problem : http://picpaste.de/Bildschirmfoto-EHx13JtA.jpg
<Anon42> wenn möglich privat anschreiben muss kurz weg
<Fuchs> wenn moeglich bitte nicht privat anschreiben, der Kanal hier wird genau dafuer oeffentlich geloggt, dass Loesungen allen helfen
<cybertron> könnt mir hier jemand helfen beim einrichten von sasl+tls+ldap? ich find irgendwie keine richtig Erklärung dazu wie ich sasl+tls nutzen kann, dass was ich zu fine bezieht sich auf zu alte ldap verisonen
<cybertron> ah glaub hab da was
<bekks> ,frag? cybertron 
<shetlandpony> cybertron: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<cybertron> bekks: mom
<cybertron> bekks: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html ich hab hier nach die tls certs angelegt 
<cybertron> ldapmodify -f tls.ldif -D cn=admin,cn=config -x -y /etc/ldap.secret und versucht so die certs hinzufügen, ich bekomm aber das das Passwort falsch wäre, ist es aber def. nicht
<bekks> Ich glaube ldapmodify :)
<cybertron> bekks: aber an welcher stelle könnten Rechte falsch sein?
<bekks> Am Tree, keine root Rechte, falsche Dateirechte auf wasauchimmer. Würde mir so spontan einfallen. :)
<cybertron> also so komm ich ins ldap mit dem passwort rein +ber simple und sasl-digest
<cybertron> wobei ldapmodify -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// das auch nicht unfktioniert er beginnt die anmeldung und das wars keine melung nix
<bekks> Dann dreh doch mal das debug level hoch.
<cybertron> slapd[644]: connection_read(36): no connection! seh ich nur 
<cybertron> scheint aber nicht relavnt zu sein, google nach
<stevi> Hallo.
<stevi> Kann man von mit einer Desktop CD eine verschlüsselte Festplatten-Partition mounten?
<sdx23> stevi: Mit einer Live-CD sollte das möglich sein, ja.
<cybertron> bekks: im debug passiert nix 
<stevi> sdx23: wie mache ich das? gibts da evtl. irgendwo ein how-to/wiki?
<stevi> ich habe nämlich eine dualboot festplatte und vorhin win7 etnschlüsselt und jetzt komme ich nirgendwo mehr rein.
<stevi> würde gerne meine daten extern sichern und dann neu installieren. da aber ubuntu noch verschlüsselt ist, komme ich da nicht ran.
<stevi> und mir ist nicht klar, wie ich von der desktop-cd da rankomme, denn auf der desktop-cd ist doch - soweit ich weiß - kein truecrypt!?
<bekks> Aha. Also truecrypt.
<bekks> Da wirst Du eine Live CD nutzen müssen, die ggf. schon truecrypt mitbringt, oder in der man truecrypt installieren kann.
<stevi> muss ich mir die selber erstellen oder kennt ihr evtl. eine, die truecrypt schon dabei hat?
<bekks> "grml"
<stevi> okay. danke. werde ich mal probieren.
<sdx23> hu? ich dachte kein truecrypt?
<cybertron> bekks: debug wirft mir einfach nur raus das die verbindung geschlossen wurde aber keine deailts :/
<panther_> Hallo, hab nach jedem login eine kurzen aussetzer vom Xserver. Das Bild ist kurz verzerrt und mit Wechsel von Strg+Alt+F? ist dann wieder alles iO! Wie kommt das? Kann jemand helfen?
<panther__> Hallo, hab nach jedem login eine kurzen aussetzer vom Xserver. Das Bild ist kurz verzerrt und mit Wechsel von Strg+Alt+F? ist dann wieder alles iO! Wie kommt das? Kann jemand helfen?
<mcnesium> kann ich auch debian repositorys in meine sources.list einfügen oder knallen dann die sicherungen wegen den dependencies durch?
<mcnesium> genauer gesagt, das hier:
<mcnesium> echo "deb http://packages.gauner.org/ squeeze main contrib non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ppq> mcnesium: das sollte man auf keinen fall tun, nein
<mcnesium> mkay
<ppq> debian und ubuntu sind nicht kompatibel
<LinprayerxX> hi @ all
<user82> weiß jemand wie man die suche in nautilus bedient? (website oder manpage). im speziellen hätte ich gerne .jpg und .cr2 dateien gefunden...(was wohl dann ein oder sein müsste im suchterm..nur wie)
<LinprayerxX> @user82 eigentlich musst du nur beim Nautilus oben bei der Werkzeugleiste das Suchenicon anklicken und in die adresszeile deine suche eingeben z.b. .jpg oder .cr2 das reicht dann sucht der eigentlich alles durch soweit ich das mitbekommen habe aber ich weiss mehr leider auch net bin nen windowsausteiger befass mich erst seit kurzen mit ubuntu
<user82> das geht auch gnaz gut..aber ich will in einer suche beides finden (cr2 und jpg dateien)
<LinprayerxX> versuchs doch ma mit nem undzeichen &
<LinprayerxX> also .jpg & .cr2
<LinprayerxX> Ansonsten einfach ma direkt im Nautilus Forum nachschauen vielleicht hat da ja schon jmd ma das gleiche versucht =)
<user82> das geht leider nicht...
<LinprayerxX> ansonsten im Terminal da geht soone suche mit sicherheit genaue syntax weiss ich aber auch leider nich 
<user82> falls noch wer was weiß immer her damit..das internet versteckt es vor mir
<LinprayerxX> hehe
<LinprayerxX> hatte zwar ma ne Linux-Netzwerkadmin Weiterbildung aber naja da war mehr Terminal gefragt als die GUI und selbst das weiss ich net mehr alles is schon bissle her , ansonsten Youtube besuchen da gibts doch Videos für alle Themen =)^
<LinprayerxX> @user82 hast die schon komplett durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nautilus ??
<mcnesium> ppq: wenn ich mir von einem debian system die .deb datei nur runterladen lasse, kann ich die dann auf meinen ubuntu server kopieren und mit abhängigkeiten installieren lassen?
<jokrebel> mcnesium: erzähl doch lieber mal, was Du erreichen willst. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Ubunut-Lösung dafür _ohne_ Totalschaden zu riskieren.
<mcnesium> ich würde gerne vboxadm nach dem tutorial installieren
<mcnesium> http://www.vboxadm.net/doc/ispmail-vboxadm-squeeze/
<mcnesium> aber da gibts halt nur n squeeze repo 
<mcnesium> alternative wäre von source kompilieren
<mcnesium> aber da bin ich bißchen skeptisch
<unstintingly> == Cannot send to channel: #python-unregistered         das bedeutet?
<mcnesium> vor allem weil es dann manpages-dev deinstallieren will, wenn ich alle dort beschriebenen pakete installiere
<Fuchs> unstintingly: dass Du entweder ein +b hast, der Kanal +m ist oder Du Dich registrieren solltest
<mcnesium> siehe hier http://wiki.vboxadm.net/InstallFromSource
<Fuchs> unstintingly: und vor allem: dass Du im komplett falschen Kanal fragst
<unstintingly> in welchen channel kann ich wechseln?
<Fuchs> unstintingly: /msg nickserv help register 
<Fuchs> unstintingly: #freenode waere fuer solche Anliegen eine gute Idee, aber Loesung siehe oben
<unstintingly> thx
<crushpest> hallo zusammen
<crushpest> brauch etwas hilfe mit ssh X11 forwarding
<crushpest> hab einen ubuntu-server installiert und xinit xdm und fluxbox installiert. Wenn ich den server starte, bekomme ich eine xsession.
<crushpest> versuche ich jetzt mit: ssh -X blub@server eine xsession zu starten bekomme ich nur eine console aber keinen desktop
<Fuchs> crushpest: das ist auch fuer einzelne Applikationen gedacht, nicht fuer den ganzen Desktop
<jokrebel> crushpest: Probiers mal mit "ssh -X meinetolleGUI
<Fuchs> crushpest: Du suchst vielleicht etwas wie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX  
<crushpest> Fuchs: Mercy, das ist was ich suche ;)
<houtyl> wie melde ich mich bei irc wieder an?
<houtyl> kann man mehrere namen auf eine emailadresse haben?
<houtyl> kann man den namen wieder löschen?
<u-boot>    /ns help
<k1l_> houtyl: das fragst du am besten in #freenode
<jokrebel> houtyl: ggf. suchst Anleitungen wie http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode ...Fragen dazu gehören aber eher nach #freenode
<houtyl> da kann ich aber kein deutsch reden..
<k1l_> houtyl: das fällt aber nicht unter ubuntu support. du kannst aber in #freenode auch deutsch fragen, vlt antwortet ja einer auf deutsch.
<u-boot> hmm offtopic channel wär ja auch noch ne möglichkeit ... 
<user82> weiß jemand ob shotwell mir verraten mag wie viele fotos ich denn habe in meiner bibliothek
<houtyl> kann ich den alten nick löschen?
<user82> ah links unten..war außerhalb des bildschirmes. dumme frage vergesst sie
<houtyl> naja ich frag bei freenode :p
<jokrebel> cu
<noxs> gibt es ein tool, mit dem man unter X das anfahren der ecken mit der maus mit ausführen von befehlen 'belegen' kann, ähnlich OS X?
<koegs> noxs: compiz kanns
<noxs> koegs, ah okay. thx
<Arran> Guten Tag
<Arran> Mein Hirn arbeitet wieder mal auf Schmalspur: Ich in der Konsole in der fstab einen Fehler gemacht, nun startet der Rechner nicht mehr. Also Recovery mode, mit sudo nano die fstab aufgerufen, aber jetzt ist sie im Nur-Lesen-Modus. Was nun?
<dadrc> Arran, ich würd mal spontan gucken, ob die Partition ro gemounted is
<dadrc> Wenn's garnicht geht: Live-CD/USB
<Arran> Nein,  ich weiss was der Fehelr ist: ich habe die erste Zeile mit der ersten Festplate kopiert und nur die UUxx Nummer verändert.
<dadrc> Hast du gerade 'ne Live-CD da?
<dadrc> Damit wär es wohl am einfachsten
<Arran> Ja, habe ich. Ich habe sogar ein Wiki im forum gefunden. Danke mal vorerst. melde mich ab.
<vectory> wie kann man einem programm ne environment variable mitgeben ohne die global zu ändern?
<vectory> in bash
<vectory> speziell das arbeitsverzeichnis
<vectory> ich machs jetzt mit cd aber ich dachte an etwas wie `PWD=/path/ script.sh'
<vectory> was nicht geht
<jokrebel> re
<vectory> hi
<Drizzto> hmm ich hasse den wine channe :D vielleicht hier wer der mir mit wine auf deutsch bisschen helfen kann?
<nevchen> ,offtopic? Drizzto 
<shetlandpony> Drizzto: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<nevchen> ,frage? Drizzto 
<jokrebel> ,frag? Drizzto …wobei für Wine-Fragen der #wine schon ne gute Adrresse ist.
<shetlandpony> Drizzto: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<shetlandpony> Drizzto wobei fuer Wine-Fragen der #wine schon ne gute Adrresse ist.: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Drizzto> :D ach du schande oki ich schau mal dankeschön
<Drizzto> pfui #wine gibts nicht
<Drizzto> #winehq bin ich schon
<Drizzto> ich geh in den offtopic channel mal sehen ob da wer helfen kann danke
<tokam> gibt es ein gutes programm unter ubuntu zum erstellen von arbeitsdiensplänen? 
<tokam> übersicht von urlaubstagen etc
<Wolfsherz> calc
<jokrebel> tokam: Vielleicht reicht Dir ja schon der Kalender von Evolution
<tokam> es gibt mehrere mitarbeiter
<tokam> ist dafür der kalender geignet? 
<jokrebel> tokam: Man kann damit sogar online verschiedene Kalender verwalten.
<bekks> google calendar.
<jokrebel> zB. syncronisieren mehrerer Google Kalender ist möglich.
<Wolfsherz> ehrlich, die erstellung eines dienstplans hat ja nichts mit einem kalender zu tun. ich empfehle calc
<jokrebel> ok eventuell hat da Wolfsherz wirklich recht und wir schießen grad über das Ziel hinaus.
<tokam> es sollen überstunden erfasst werden
<tokam> und dienstpläne erstellt werden
<tokam> und änderungen für einzelne wochen möglichsein
<tokam> und überstunden als solche erkenntlich sein, wann sie wo (idealerweise vom mittarbeiter) aufgeschrieben wurden
<Julian92> Hey, du willst eine Anwendung die auf mehreren Computern läuft, und jeder Mitarbeiter kann seinen Senf reinschreiben. Das ganze soll dann auf deinem System zum Auswerten landen? Das klingt sehr speziell.. 
<Julian92> Das wird auch mit calc nichts
<tokam> ich suche nach einer eleganten lösung für das problem der dienstplan verwaltung
<k1l_> tokam: http://www.heise.de/software/download/o0g3s3l11k303
<jokrebel> Bye
<Flash63> tokam: vielleicht http://www.timeedition.com/de/index.html
<noxs> gute nacht
<tokam> gn8
<niklasfi> wie aktiviere ich unity, nachdem es nach der installation von ubuntu deaktiviert wurde?
<Minipluto> welche Möglichkeiten gibt es bei einem persistentem Live-System auf USB-Platte zur Erhöhung des verfügbaren Speichers (außer Programme deinstallieren)? Standardmäßig legt der Startmedienersteller ja eine FAT-Partition an und da ist die Datei in die alles rein geschrieben wird, ja nur max 4 GB groß und bei mir sind die nun nur noch 150MB übrig, nach Updates und Treibern.
<Minipluto> ah ich lese gerade, dass man eine Partition machen kann, die casper-rw heißt
<Moritz25> Hey, ich möchte mir texlive2011 manuell installieren und lese mir dazu gerade den Wiki-Artikel durch. Jetzt stolper ich wieder wie so oft über die Frage, was der korrekte Installationspfad ist (gut, in dem Fall steht es konkret da für eine systemweite Installation). Aber gibt es eine Übersicht oder eine Daumen-Regel, in welches Verzeichnis Programme gehören?
<Lasall> Moritz25: meinst du sowas wie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/verzeichnisstruktur ?
<Moritz25> Lasall, danke, das sieht gut aus. Gehe ich denn dann laut dem Artikel richtig in der Annahme, dass texlive2001 in /opt gehört?
<Lasall> Moritz25: theoretisch ja
<Moritz25> Lasall, und praktisch?^^
<Lasall> praktisch nach /usr/
<Moritz25> und weshalb?
<Lasall> weil du dann schon alle bibliotheken da nutzen kannst
<Moritz25> Lasall, welche Bibliotheken? Die schon andere installierte Programme dort abgelegt haben?
<Moritz25> Deswegen suchte ich ja auch eher nach einer "Daumenregel", weil man das wohl nie 100%ig sagen kann
<Lasall> hm, ich lese gerade im fhs
<Moritz25> Lasall, fhs?
<Lasall> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Lasall> gibt auch ne deutsche uebersetzung
<Lasall> Moritz25: pack es nach /opt du kannst dort auch die libs (bibliotheken) nutzen. kannst du beim kompilieren dann angeben.
<Moritz25> Lasall, okay. danke. Und danke nochmal fürs solven meiner Boot-Probleme im Forum ;)
<Lasall> hm. bitte gerne geschehen :) .
<Moritz25> Lasall, wobei eig. /usr/local das treffendste wäre für texlive oder? Da sehe ich den Unterschied echt nicht zw. /opt und /usr/local Hat das denn überhaupt irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit des zu installierenden Programms?
<Lasall> auf die funktionstuechtigkeit nein
<Lasall> du kannst es egal wohin installieren, wenn die verknuepfungen stimmen, es geht hier nur um eine standardisierung
<Moritz25> ja okay, das dachte ich mir. Aber im Falle von texlive läuft das ja irgendwie über ein Installationsskript und da gebe ich ja keinen Pfad an. 
<Lasall> ok, verschiebt das nur oder kompiliert das auch?
<Moritz25> muss ich mir noch anschauen. Habe die Iso noch nicht runtergeladen. Wollte mich darüber generell mal informieren
<Lasall> verwirrend die geschichte, also wenn ich mir das nochmal durchlese, gebe ich dir recht und wuerde es auch nach /usr/local packen...
<moritz__> Lasall, sry, war gerade an den PC gestoßen und der ist gefreezt :D Was hattest Du geschrieben nach dem "verwirrend die Geschichte"?
<Lasall> (12:28:41 AM) Lasall: verwirrend die geschichte, also wenn ich mir das nochmal durchlese, gebe ich dir recht und wuerde es auch nach /usr/local packen...
<Moritz25> okay, das hatte ich noch lesen können ;)
<Lasall> :)
<Moritz25> Lasall, aber doof, dass ich dann immernoch keine wirkliche Regel habe :D
<ring0> Moritz25, vielleicht interessiert dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/opt 
<Moritz25> ring0, danke
<Moritz25> werde mir das noch ein bisschen zu gemüte führen. Bis die Tage!
<graveguard> Wie erreiche ich eine gemountete iso-Datei über das Terminal?
<Lasall> graveguard: was meinst du mit "erreichen"?
<graveguard> Ja, ich such einfach den Pfad zum gemounteten Punkt
<Lasall> also weisst du nicht, wo gemountet wurde? dann: mount
<graveguard> Steht da nicht drinnen... Oder ich bin einfach blind...
<Lasall> paste?
<Lasall> ?paste, graveguard
<graveguard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701978/
<Lasall> wie hast du denn gemountet?
<graveguard> Mit archiveinbinder
<Lasall> mounte mal mit der shell: sudo mount -o loop path/to/file.iso /path/where/to/mount/
<blauefuesse> hallo. Wieso wird mein USB-Floppy nicht als /dev/fd0 sondern /dev/sdb erkannt. Wie kann ich das aendern ?
<graveguard> Ok, danke Lasall, jetzt klappts :)
<Lasall> :)
<ring0> blauefuesse, liegt daran, dass der scsi-treiber benutzt wird und dieser devices  /dev/sd* 
<ring0> benennt.
<ring0> oh, gar nicht mehr da :)
<Lasall> :-D
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-04
<houtyl> hab mein passwort vergessen. was mach ich jetzt?
<MrRagga> houtyl: editiere dein boot eintrag und gib hinter die kernelzeile init=/bin/bash ein
<MrRagga> houtyl:  dann bootet er direkt in die bash shell und du hast root rechte. dann einfach ein passwd $USER machen und ein neues passwort fuer deinen benutzer setzen
<houtyl> jo, mir wurd bei freenode schon geholfen
<houtyl> danke
<MrRagga> np
<alamar> houtyl: dann war das HIER sowieso die falsche anlaufstelle. 
<houtyl> hey hey, nur hier wird deutsch geredet
<houtyl> wie kann ich ubuntu auf englisch umschalten?
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<houtyl> thx
<Drizzto> Guten Morgen
<houtyl> ich hab nen problem mitm internet. mein pc braucht einen anfangsbefehl beim starten um ins internet zu kommen. jetzt hat das akkukabel wackelkontakt und der pc fährt ständig in den standby. sobald er wieder hochfährt ist die verbindung unterbrochen.
<houtyl> wo kann ich noch den befehl dauerhaft eingeben?
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Vor Kurzem kam ein Firefox update, seitdem steht vor der Internetadresse nicht mehr das Protokoll http oder https, das hätte ich gerne wieder angezeigt, um sinnvoll die Links in Mails, Chats und Dokumente zu kopieren. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das anschalten kann?
<MrRagga> houtyl: was fuer ein befehl ist es denn?
<houtyl> sudo modprobe fsam7400 radio=1
<houtyl> ist so eingestellt das der immer beim systemstart mit aufgerufen wird.
<houtyl> nur beim 
<houtyl> nur im stand by funktionierts net
<MrRagga> fr00d: http://www.ghacks.net/2011/09/28/firefox-add-http-back-to-address-bar/
<MrRagga> houtyl: ist denn das modul noch geladen, wenn er aufwacht?
<houtyl> denk nicht
<houtyl> wenn ich nachschau hab ich gleich kein internet mehr :-/
<houtyl> gibt es ne möglichkeit das modul auch nach dem stand-by zu laden?
<MrRagga> eigentlich sollte es noch da sein, ein modprobe laedt es auch nur, wenn es nicht geladen ist
<houdyl> sry, internetunterbrechung
<houdyl> was hast du grad geschrieben?
<Drizzto> (10:03:23) MrRagga: eigentlich sollte es noch da sein, ein modprobe laedt es auch nur, wenn es nicht geladen ist
<houdyl> an was kann es sonst noch liegen?
<houdyl> mir fällt nur der fall ein
<TheInfinity> fr00d: bei mir kopiert er das trotz fehlender anzeige mit.
<deem> ,runlevel? houtyl 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss nichts ueber runlevel, ich assoziiere aber bum damit
<deem> ,upstart? houtyl 
<shetlandpony> houtyl, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> schau mal da rein bzw google mal nach runlevel und schau dir an, welcher runlevel für den standby gebraucht wird
<deem> dieser runlevel hat dann mit sicherheit ein rc skript in das du dann deinen befehl eintragen kannst
<Drizzto> gibt er nicht mit dem radio=1 nen parameter mit?! kann man den nicht fest in eine Config schreiben?!
<houtyl> << anfänger
<houtyl> und bitte kein englisch
<houtyl> andere frage, wie stelle ich ubuntu auf englisch um? muss schließlich englisch üben
<LetoThe2nd> 09:16 < houtyl> wie kann ich ubuntu auf englisch umschalten?
<LetoThe2nd> 09:18 <+LetoThe2nd> houtyl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<TheInfinity> houtyl: das tust du am besten durch das lesen englischer bücher. nicht so sehr durch ein OS. ;)
<houtyl> LetoThe2nd: hab ich gemacht, aber nachdem ich das 2. neugestartet hatte war alles wieder deutsch
<deem> houtyl: dann hast du es nicht richtig gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: dann frage spezifisch nach deinem problem - und nicht einfach wieder nach dem anfangspunkt. letzteres ist nämlich zeitverschwendung für alle beteiligten, und die die dir vorher helfen wollten haben schnell das gefühl dass ihnen ohnehin nicht zugehört wird.
<houtyl> ok, sry
<houtyl> hat es was mit den regionalen formaten zu tun? die hatte ich nämlich noch auf deutsch gestellt.
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: i.a. nicht. man kann (und sollte) einfach im anmeldebildschirm die gewünschte sprache wählen.
<houtyl> oder hat es damit zu tun dass ich ubuntu als applikation auf windows laufen habe?
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: "applikation" auf windows sicher nicht. ubuntu ist ein betriebssystem, keine applikation. wahrscheinlich meinst du diese krankheit namens wubi-installer, oder?
<houtyl> wubi-installer kenne ich nicht. mir wurde es als applikation verkauft.
<houtyl> also "verkauft"
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: wie hast du das installiert?
<houtyl> ja doch wubi, hab nochmal nachgeschaut :p
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: und du machst jetzt übrigens bitte folgendes: 1) du öffnest ein terminal
<houtyl> jo
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: 2) du installierst die applikation "pastebinit", z.b. mittels "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<houtyl> geht nicht
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: 3) du startest "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" und gibts uns den resultierenden link
<houtyl> kommt ne fehltermeldung
<deem> houtyl: die da wäre?
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: wie wärs dann, uns die fehlermeldung zu nennen? mein glaskugel ist leider grade kaputt.
<houtyl> wie heißt nochmal der pastservice?
<deem> ,paste? houtyl 
<shetlandpony> houtyl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<houtyl> wie kann ich aus dem terminal kopieren?
<deem> welches terminal meinst du? das gui terminal?
<houtyl> habs
<LetoThe2nd> im zweifelsfall.... rechtsklick->kopieren...
<deem> das andere wäre übrigens ein tty, kein temrinal
<houtyl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486912/
<deem> ist das alles?
<deem> das ist keine erklärung dafür, dass apt-get nicht funktionieren soll
<deem> zur not gibst du "lsb_release -a" ein und kopierst das in ein pastebin
<houtyl> no lsb modes available
<deem> das kann auch nicht alles sein
<deem> da steht mit sicherheit noch mehr
<LetoThe2nd> houtyl: und gewöhn dir bitte allerschnellstens an, uns _VOLLSTÄNDIGE_ daten zu geben. mit solchen nasegeziehe verscheuchst du hilfswillige supporter schnell & zuverlässig.
<houtyl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486913/
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön.
<deem> das installieren hat funktioniert und lsb_release -a ist sogar direkt in einem pastebin gelandet, wie man schön sieht
<deem> nur deine sprache ist verfrickeöt
<deem> verfrickelt*
<LetoThe2nd> deem: nimmst du ein weilchen? /me muss arbeiten, und der 1st-level-nervenvorrat schwindet.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: oki doki
<deem> houtyl: packst du bitte mal ein "dpkg -l | grep language" in ein pastebin?
<houtyl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/486915/
<k1l> die frage ist 1. was hat er eben verstellt als er die sprache umgestellt hat und 2. sollte man ihm sagen, dass wubi nur ne frage der zeit ist, bis es ihm um die ohren fliegt und er eh neu installieren mus
<k1l> s
<houtyl> wie, also ubuntu komplett auf dem pc installieren?
<houtyl> kann ich windows parallel laufen lassen?
<k1l> houtyl: du hast grade das ubuntu in dein windows "installiert". aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass das nicht lange gut geht. du solltest dir mal gedanken drüber machen, das ubuntu vernünftig in eigene partitionen zu installieren.
<k1l> houtyl: und ja, windows und ubuntu parallel geht. nennt sich dualboot.
<houtyl> habe gehört, dass ich dazu zuerst ubuntu, dann windows installieren muss, stimmt das?
<k1l> ,dualboot? houtyl 
<shetlandpony> houtyl, Dualboot ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<k1l> houtyl: nein
<Andy1978> houtyl: wie der verlinkte Artikel sicher auch beschreibt, muß Win vorher installiert werden da es den MBR überschreibt
<k1l> müssen nicht direkt. aber für ihn ist es wesentlich einfacher wenn win schon installiert ist
<Andy1978> k1l: bei "für Einsteiger wesentlich einfacher" verwende ich "muß" ;-)
<houtyl> also brauch ich win nicht nochmal zu installieren, nur wubi runterzuschmeißen und dann ubuntu komplett zu installieren
<k1l> ok, überzeugt :)
<houtyl> geht wen ich die festplatte partizioniere windows verloren?
<k1l> houtyl: ja, wubi deinstallieren. win verkleinern, neue partitionen anlegen und dort ubuntu installieren.
<k1l> houtyl: ABER vorher machst du backups von deinen daten
<houtyl> wie kann man win verkleinern?
<k1l> ich will nachher kein rumgeweine haben, dass was gelöscht wurde
<houtyl> also win auf eine kleinere partionion zuweisen?
<k1l> welches win ist das?
<houtyl> xp home
<houtyl> hab das passwort für win längst nicht mehr
<houtyl> also für die regestrierung, ist das wichtig?
<k1l> nein. du brauchst da kein pw. 
<houtyl> ok, thx
<houtyl> aber nicht heute
<k1l> "windows xp partition verkleiner" sollte genügend möglichkeiten auflisten wie man das machen kann. aber denk an die backups
<houtyl> wie bekomm ich das mit der sprache wieder hin?
<houtyl> bin gleich wieder da
<houtyl> so
<houtyl> brauch ich für die neuinstallierung ne cd?
<houtyl> ok ich brauch also nen datenstick, wie groß  muss der sein?
<houtyl> naja, auf jeden fall danke
<houtyl> woher habt ihr eigentlich das ganze wissen über ubuntu? durch den beruf oder rein hobbymäßig und falls das 2. auf welchen seiten habt ihr das gelernt?
<houtyl_> sry habt ihr noch was geschrieben?
<jokrebel> hi
<houtyl_> wie habt ihr so viel über ubuntu gelernt? im beruf? oder hobbiemäßig? wie habt ihr euch das beigebracht?
<jokrebel> hi
<houtyl> kann mit bitte jeman die letzen 10min nochmal reinkopieren?
<jokrebel> ,einsteiger? houtyl wäre erste Anlaufadresse für nen Neuling
<shetlandpony> houtyl waere erste Anlaufadresse fuer nen Neuling, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<houtyl> :-/
<houtyl> naja, schönen tag noch
<derknecht> ich suche Informationen über das encrypted private directory Feature von Ubuntu. Ich würde gerne Hook Skripte beim ersten Login (entschlüsselung) und beim Logout (lösen der Entschlüsselung) ausführen lassen. Habe keine Doku darüber finden können. Welcher Mechanismus macht das? Danke!
<dadrc> derknecht, find da spontan auch nichts, aber du könntest mal die Jungs von ecryptfs direkt fragen. Wenn es jemand weiß, dann wohl die
<LetoThe2nd> derknecht: der mechanismus heisst "ecryptfs", aber ob der hooks kennt - keine ahnung. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Not_covered_in_this_tutorial)
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6goqdrn | EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<dadrc> #ecryptfs auf irc.oftc.net
<LetoThe2nd> derknecht: evtl. auch http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-faq.html
<derknecht> Vielen Dank, ich werd deren channel mal betreten. Die offizielle Ubuntu Doku hab ich schon gelesen.
<joschi> derknecht: ich denke du suchst pam_mount
<joschi> das wird AFAIK auch dazu verwendet, die ecryptfs-dateisysteme beim login einzuhängen
<derknecht> joschi: da hast du recht, ok, jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder lesen
<jan77> hallo
<agentsoul> ich kriegs nicht hin. Ich suche die ttf zu der Schrift Century Schoolbook "find /usr/share/fonts/ *entury* | less" wirft nur Müll aus z.B. /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/n019063l.pfb wo kommt denn da "entury" vor
<dAnjou> agentsoul: nich im dateinamen der schrift?
<agentsoul> Trotzdem ist das Ergebniss der Suche doch äußerst seltsam
<agentsoul> oder benutze ich "find" verkehrt
<dadrc> Wenn du nach 'nem Namen suchen willst, nimmt man eigentlich -iname
<Andy1978> agentsoul: du willst vielleicht find /usr/share/fonts/ -iname "*entury*"
<CalebRipley> agentsoul, probier mal "find /usr/share/fonts/ -name '*entury*' |less"
<dadrc> Mit iname kannst du sogar das C hinschreiben
<agentsoul> ignore case?
<dadrc> jo
<agentsoul> OK mit anderen Dateien klapdt das. Dann wird die Datei wohl sonstwie heißen
<agentsoul> google
<agentsoul> Danke für die flotte Hilfe hatte -name bzw. -iname vergessen
<Andy1978> agentsoul: was suchst du denn?
<agentsoul> fontmatrix hat mir geholfen, ich brauchte die Schrift century Schoolbook L
<deem> Mein Pidgin kann seit neustem keine Alias mehr bearbeiten. Wenn ich auf einem Kontakt einen Rechtsklick mache und "Alias" auswähle, passiert einfach gar nichts. 
<koegs> deem: du bist doch nicht zum ersten mal hier...
<koegs> ubuntu-version, pidgin-version, fehlermeldungen im terminal, launchpad usw.
<deem> ubuntu 10.04, pidgin 2.6.6, weder im terminal noch im debug-fenster von pidgin löst die aktion irgendwas aus
<ppq> probier's mal mit der neusten pidgin-version (2.10), es gibt ein von den entwicklern betreutes ppa
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/
<deem> mein pidgin auf einem anderen 10.04 kann das aber
<deem> ich möchte mir ungern hier ein ppa installieren
<koegs> ich nutze pidgin nicht, aber wenn es sonst keine debug-hilfen gibt, wirst du evtl. einen Bug aufmachen müssen um zu schauen was da los ist
<r00t_> hey
<r00t_> ich hätte mal ne frage
<r00t_> und zwar ist es möglich wenn ich ne externe platte per truecrypt verschlüsselt habe sie über das netzwerk zu sharen ohne sie am rechner zu laden
<r00t_> sie soll erst von den rechner im netzwerk entschlüsselt werden
<r00t_> also das ganze device
<leszek> hi
<deem> r00t_: wenn du devices freigeben kannst, ja. aber sonst nein. vielleicht gibt es ein tool, dass sowas kann. einfallen würde mir keines
<r00t_> hmmm schade
<generichuman> Hi, kann mir jemand dabei helfen eine udev-Regel zu schreiben, damit ich eine Partition so mit Rechten versehen bekomme, dass ich mit VirtualBox via .vmdk darauf zugreifen kann?
<CalebRipley> Ich will meine Paketquellen täglich updaten (cron.daily), gibt es eine elegantere Methode als "apt-get -qq update"? Ich meine nur, weil -qq ja immer mit einem Eventhändler verwendet werden soll, der hier ja nicht benötigt wird.
<mcnesium> ich habe gerade eine pdf-datei mit scp von lokal auf server kopiert, seitdem existiert in meinem lokalen home eine datei die mcnesium@meinservername heißt und aber offensichtlich eine kopie der pdf-datei ist. was solln der unfug?
<LetoThe2nd> mcnesium: ich würde 10:1 wetten, dass du einfach die aufrufparameter vergnuckelt hast ;-)
<joschi> mcnesium: doppelpunkt vergessen…
<mcnesium> hmm stimmt hatte ich beim ersten mal
<mcnesium> dann passiert das? das is ja witzig
<joschi> nö. ist definiertes verhalten
<joschi> ist dann halt äquivalent zu `cp foo mcnesium@meinservername`
<mcnesium> ach so, es denkt dann das soll der neue dateiname sein
<mcnesium> ja ok das leuchtet ein
<ghdf> hallo
<ghdf> ich habe gerade gparted gebootet und möchte damit eine datei von einer recovery partition kopieren, dazu muss ich diese aber erst mounten richtig?
<jokrebel> ghdf: Dateien kopieren mit GParted? Verwechselst Du da nicht was?
<ghdf> das ist das einzige linux was ich gerade hier habe
<jokrebel> ghdf: GParted ist kein "Linux" sonder ein Partitionierprogramm _für/unter_ Linux
<ghdf> ich habe einen dell rechner und will den in den auslierfungszustand zurück verstzen, aber aus irgendwelchen gründen kann die recovery partition nicht mehr gelesen werden
<ghdf> ja ich meine die gparted live cd
<deem> ich glaube da bist du hier falsch. das ist kein ubuntu so weit ich weiß
<deem> versuchs mal im offtopic
<deem> ,ot? ghdf 
<shetlandpony> ghdf: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ghdf> ok
<ghdf> auf jedenfall sagt er mit disk contains unclean file system wenn ich es mounten will
<jokrebel> ghdf: Was heißt, dass Du das/die Filesystem(e) überprüfen sollst/musst/willst. Buzzwort: fsck
<jokrebel> ghdf: …wenn es sich um ein Ubuntu-Filesystem handelt.
<deem> jokrebel: ist es nicht
<joschi> was ist denn ein ubuntu-filesystem?
<jokrebel> okok - Linux-Filesystem und nicht etwa NTFS oder so…
<CalebRipley> Ich habe bei Evolution Filter zum verschieben meiner Mails. Seit zwei Tagen verschiebt er die Mails nicht mehr, sondern kopiert sie nur noch. Die Filter haben sich aber nicht geändert.
<CalebRipley> Seit dem lösche ich die Mails per Hand weil ich den Fehler nicht finde. Jmd. ne Idee was ich verstellt haben könnte?
<zerwas> Kann mir jemand sagen, wer letztendlich entscheidet, welche Icons standardmäßig im Launcher von Unity zu finden sind? Ich finde keine richtige Ansprechperson.
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Man kann wohl in Evolution bei den Filterregeln etscheiden, ob verschoben oder kopiert wird. Hast Du diese Einstellung bereits überprüft?
<CalebRipley> jokrebel, Ja bei den Filterregeln ist noch „verschieben nach“ gewählt.
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Versuch das mal auf "kopieren"  zu ändern; abspeichern; Evolution beenden. Und dann wieder zurück auf "verschieben"; abspeichern und Programm schließen.
<CalebRipley> jokrebel, jupp probier ich mal.
<CalebRipley> jokrebel, hab es mal ausprobiert. Während kopieren aktiv war wurden die Mails in der Inbox nicht mehr als gelesen markiert. Dann hab ich auf verschieben wieder gewechselt und jetzt tut er wieder das gleiche.
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Hab da was von nem Bug gelesen, dass man _erst_ als gelesen markieren lassen muss und _dann_ verschieben. Könnts das sein?
<CalebRipley> Ah, ok. Dann gucke ich mich mal auf Launchpad um. Ich dachte schon ich hätte was falsch konfiguriert. Oder ich wechsel jetzt schonmal für 11.10 auf Thunderbird.
<CalebRipley> jokrebel, ich dachte nur ich hätte vlt. was verstellt. Danke für die Hilfe!
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Gerne - ist aber nur ne Vermutung Aufgrund von ergurgelten Threads. Ich nutzte schon ewig Thunderbird.
<geno__> hallo
<tations_> mit was kann ich gparted live installieren? habe eine version bei chip.de downgeloadet. im ganzen zip befindet sich nur eine exe datei, doch wenn ich die öffne erschient nur kurz ein schwarzes fenster 
<tations_> also ich öffne des mit windows
<jokrebel> tations_: Bei Ubuntu sollte man tunlichst nicht "irgendwas downloaden und installieren".
<jokrebel> tations_: Und GParted ist IIRC inder Ubuntu-Standard-Installation bereits integriert.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nö, nur auf der desktop cd
<geno__> als ich eben mein laptop neu gestartet habe kam irgendwie was von busybox und einer shell. ab dann passiert nichts mehr. ich nutze ubuntu 10.04. jetzt bin ich mit meiner livecd online. was ist das für ein problem und wie kann ich es beheben?
<tations_> ?ich hab grad windows laufen. und um ubuntu komplett zu installieren will ich jetzt erstmal die festplatte partitionieren, und brauch dafür ein gutes kostenloses programm
<sash_> tations_: Das macht der INstaller von Ubuntu schon sehr gut.
<LetoThe2nd> tations_: aber, da in der frage "wie installiere ich ein gparted live mit meinem windows-system" beim besten willen kein ubuntu zu finden ist - bemühe bitte den windows und/oder gpartedlive-support.
<LetoThe2nd> tations_: für den ubuntu-way: siehe sash_ 
<sash_> tations_: Wenn du dem die Arbeit ein bisschen erleichtern willst, defragmentierst du vorher das Windows.
<LetoThe2nd> ... und machst backups. viele.
<sash_> Nein, eins.
<LetoThe2nd> blitzschlag? hagelschaden? atombomben? godzilla?!?
<tations_> aber ich möchte windows behalten
<tations_> also dualboot
<tations_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualboot
<tations_> da steht dass ich zuerst partitionieren soll
<LetoThe2nd> tations_: haben wir verstanden. ubuntu-cd einlegen, artikel nicht nur verlinken, sondern auch lesen, und dann wird alles gut :-)
<user-resu> Uhhhhhh.. das IRC...
<tations_> ok :D
<tations_> ist es auch in der ubuntu usb version enthalten?
<sash_> tations_: Das ist das gleiche Image.
<sash_> tations_: Download von hier: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<deem> tations_: die desktop cd kannst du auf nen usb stick packen und in der desktop version ist ein partitioniertool drin. ob das gparted ist kA, aber das tut seinen zweck
<deem> geno__: mit wubi installiert?
<geno__> deem: ne mit desktop-cd
<geno__> deem: hab hier eben was gefunden, werde das mal probieren http://www.tuxtrix.com/2009/12/solving-busybox-black-screen-problem-in.html
<tations_> danke
<tations_> wie boote ich vom usb aus oder ist das automatisch?
<tations_> der pc ist etwas älter
<jokrebel> tations_: Muss man im BIOS ggf. einstellen.
<jokrebel> tations_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb
<tations_> was ist event log service auf deutsch?
<jokrebel> tations_: Wie? in welchem Zusammenhang?
<tations_> windows
<jokrebel> tations_: Hier ist aber ubuntu - schon vergessen?
<tations_> nein
<tations_> aber mir kann es keiner auf deutsch übersetzen
 * jokrebel versteht Windows-Fehlermeldungen grundsätzlich nicht. Was hier aber trotzdem absolut Offtopic ist.
<mcnesium> sollte ich lieber in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf oder in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf den location auth kram reinschreiben? die dateien sind absolut identisch 
<mcnesium> welche ist denn jetzt die "richtige"?
<mcnesium> "location auth kram" halt authtype, authname, require etc
<sash_> Du solltest dir ne eigene Seite in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ machen und da den Kram reinschreiben.
<mcnesium> ich hab aber phpmyadmin über das paketmanagement installiert
<mcnesium> da is keine site zu enablen, das geht jetzt schon
<mcnesium> nur halt offen für alle (die die url kennen)
<sash_> Ich mach sowas über eigene Sites. Immer.
<mcnesium> also die beiden files oben löschen?
<sash_> Naja, erstmal wegschieben und angucken
<mcnesium> die frage is, was bei nem upgrade passiert
<mcnesium> ordentlicher wär sicherlich, sites-available zu machen, aber wenn das paketmanagement das so durcheinander haut, sollte man da doch lieber nicht drin rumpfuschen oder?
<sash_> Nicht viel. Eventuell musst du dann halt nochmal da reingucken und löschen. Aber dein files in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ werden nicht angepackt.
<mcnesium> das is mir klar
<mcnesium> aber was wenn die files dann einfach wieder im standard zustand dort hingelegt werden
<mcnesium> und dann die in sites-available überschreiben
<mcnesium> dann is das scheunentor wieder offen...
<mcnesium> und ich merks evtl nicht mal
<mcnesium> wobei das ja mit der jetzigen methode auch nicht anders is, fällt mir grad auf -.-
<sash_> Dann machst du das Include conf.d in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<sash_> halt weg.
<mcnesium> gmnä m( der kram in conf.d is n symlink auf die andere datei
<mcnesium> k.l.u.k.
<mcnesium> hätte man ja auch drauf kommen können ^^
<sash_> symlinks in conf.d auf was Anderes? Wo?
<mcnesium> na auf die in /etc/phpmyadmin
<mcnesium> siehe oben
<sash_> Ach, ok, pyphmyadmin. Hab ich net installiert.
<mcnesium> die apache.conf ist hier mit dabei wie man sieht
<mcnesium> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/phpmyadmin/filelist
<mcnesium> also halten wir nochmal fest: wenn da jetz n upgrade von dem paket kommt, wird die überschrieben
<mcnesium> also brauch ch dort auch keinen security kram reinschreiben
<mcnesium> sondern muss include conf.d ausschalten und stattdessen die apache.conf in sites-available kopieren
<mcnesium> das heißt also, dass ich immer aufpassen muss, wenn dort sich mal irgendwas anderes noch einträgt
<mcnesium> dass ich mich nicht wundere warums nicht geht...
<jokrebel> geh ich recht in der Annahme dass das ganze eigentlich nach #apache gehören würde?
<mcnesium> da sagen die aber immer "ubuntu? ach du scheiße geh bloß weg! /kickban"
<wyfrn> kurze sed frege ... warum is die ausgabe leer? echo "Mem12-12" | sed 's/^Mem.*\([0-9]*\).*$/\1/'
<Fuchs> erstens mal weil Du mit dem ersten .* die Zahlen schon mitmatcht
<Fuchs> zweitens, wenn Du das nach dem - auch noch moechtest, Du den erst nach der Klammer hast und der so nicht mehr in \1 ist 
<nomad> ersetze mal ]* ]\+
<nomad> *durch
<nomad> * heißt, da kann ne zahl, muss aber nicht, also wirds ignoriert, wenn das erste .* frisst
<nomad> trotzdem wird die erste ziffer ignoriert, weil der stern gierig ist, frag mich auch wieder, wie man das umgeht
<Fuchs> non greedy, ist je nach Sprache unterschiedlich, keine Ahnung wie sed das macht
<nomad> das ist das schlimme -_-
<Fuchs> angeblich gar nicht ...
<Fuchs> dann entweder nicht vorher mit * matchen sondern mit "alles ausser einer Ziffer" 
<Fuchs> oder perl nehmen
<nomad> oder -P mitgeben, gnused kann auch perlmode, iirc
<Fuchs> 's/^Mem[^0-9]*\([0-9]*\).*$/\1/'
<Fuchs> oder so
<nomad> schlimm wirds, wenn man statt ner ziffer " matchen will, aber nur, wenn nicht escaped
<nomad> sprich, ich hab versucht, alle links aus ner html datei zu filtern und hab aufgegeben und einfach die augen benutzt, ging wesentlich schneller und fehlerfreier
<wyfrn> ok das beispiel war doof ... eigentlich möchte ich die aushabe von free parsen ... free | sed 's/^Mem[:space:]*\([:digit:]*\)[:space:]*\([:digit:]\).*$/\1 \2/'
<Fuchs> wyfrn: sicher, dass Du bei free mit awk nicht deutlich besser dran waerst? 
<wyfrn> Fuchs: leider kA ... mit sed + awk hab ich mich bisher nicht genug beschäftigt
<wyfrn> ich wollte eine zeichenkette mit total + used rausfiltern, die ich dann nochmal mit cut zerlegen kann
<Fuchs> wyfrn: awk kannst Du halt einen Trenner angeben, und dann einfach '{print $1 $2 $3}' oder so
<wyfrn> gibs da einen delimiter, der auf alle withespaces matched?
<wyfrn> oder alternativ eine datei in proc/sys die noch einfacher zu parsen ist?
<Fuchs> puh
<Fuchs> /proc/meminfo
<wyfrn> ahh perfekt, danke
<litaxt> wenn ich ein dualboot machen möchte mit einem datenaustausch zwischen ubuntu und windows, muss ich mich bereits während der ubuntu installation um eine nötige partition bemühen oder erst danach?
<wyfrn> Fuchs: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | awk -F: "{print $2}" zb gibt aber die ganze zeile aus
<Fuchs> cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal | awk -F: '{print $2}'
<Fuchs> wie ich schrubte, oben, mit ''
<Fuchs> ggf. willst Du mit trim noch etwas Leerzeichen entfernen
<Fuchs> und das kb 
<dreamon_> Hallo Leute. Mein Gnome2.x friert in letzter Zeit öfters ein. Immer in Verbindung mit Firefox. Wie könnte ich dem Problem auf die Sprünge kommen? Ich logg mich mal mit ssh ein
<dreamon_> welches Log könnte ich mir anschauen? 
<Fuchs> ~/.xsession-errors, `dmesg`,  /var/log/messages 
<jokrebel> dreamon_: ...und ich tippe auf "in Verbindung mit Flash"
<dreamon_> ssh stockt .. kann fast nichts eingeben. 
<wyfrn> Fuchs: oh danke, das hatte ich überrsehen
<dreamon_> mist ssh gibt glaub auch auf..
<alamar> nächstes mal gib dem ssh process mehr cpu (bzw. schau dir auch mal top/ps/uptime und i/o load an)
<sash_> Macht man sowas normalerweise willentlich?
<alamar> cpu zuweisen?
<sash_> Jep.
<alamar> in so einem fall ja. weil man nicht will dass ein verrückter prozess/mehrere verrückte prozesse einen ausperren
<alamar> csets sind dafür das stichwort
<sash_> Ja, aber an sowas kriegt man als $USER doch nicht die Nase ran.
<alamar> ich nehme mal an er wird root sein
<alamar> bzw sudo mit all
<sash_> Das $USER war eher auf den Menschen bezogen.
<leszek> re
<dreamon_> mußte neu starten.. war nichts mehr zu wollen. Kann ich noch nachträglich daten sammeln?
<dreamon_> solle man sun java, openjdk vorziehen?
<leszek> dreamon_: openjdk ist mittlerweile ausgereifter und aktueller als sun java
<leszek> dreamon_: es kommt auf die version an
<jokrebel> Ohne Wertung. Seit ich openjdk durch Sun-Java ersetzt habe stürtz mein TV-Browser nicht mehr ab (bis jetzt - toitoitoi)
<jokrebel> +t
<leszek> ab oracle java 7 wirds sowieso egal, sein, da dass dann auch auf openjdk 7 aufsetzen wird. 
<dreamon> java version "1.6.0_26"->Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)->Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<dreamon> leszek, Version 7? 
<leszek> 1.6 alias 6.0 also version 7 alias 1.7 und umgekehrt
<dreamon> 11.10 hat demnach version 7?
<leszek> 11.10 hat auch version 7 mit in den repos
<dreamon> Aha. Dann stell ich jetzt mal auf sun um.. und warte bis 11.10 draußen ist.
<_stemmi_> gibt ne möglichkeit daten über ssh von einem system auf mein lokalen rechner zu kopieren?
<bekks> _stemmi_: Ja, "scp".
<sash_> Oder sshfs + cp. Oder sshfs + rsync. Oder sshfs + tar… OderOderOder
<_stemmi_> ok...ma schauen ob ich das hinbekomme...danke erstmal soweit
<_stemmi_> ok, ich versteh nich so ganz, wie ich genau das mit scp funktioniert...
<sash_> scp lokale/datei user@host:/wohin/auch/immer und umgekehrt.
<_stemmi_> muss ich mich da jetz vorher mit ssh einloggen oder nich?
<sash_> Nein.
<_stemmi_> ok und wenn ich nen ganzen ordner kopieren will? so sagt er mir, dass es keine reguläre datei is
<Fuchs> -R 
<_stemmi_> ah danke
<_stemmi_> -r übrigens...das große mag er nich
<Fuchs> dann hat mich mein Gedaechnis da mal im Stich gelassen, sorry
<_stemmi_> np^
<jokrebel> gn8
<cantonic> damn, ubuntu server installation funktioniert einfach nicht  kriege beim botten immer einen schwarzen bildschirm. liegt bestimmt an der nvidia grafikkarte. was kann ich da machen Leute?
<cantonic> beim booten meinte ich natürlich
<k1l> ,wf? cantonic 
<shetlandpony> cantonic: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<cantonic> Ich habe Ubuntu Server 11.04 mit unetbootin auf einem PC installiert. Jedoch scheint mein Monitor kein Signal beim Booten zu bekommen, der Rechner reagiert aber (zumindest auf ctrl+alt+entf).
<cantonic> ah super. konnte es lösen. recovery mode > root shell > sudo apt-get install nvidia-current > sudo nvidia-xconfig und alles ist super… glaub ich
<Hootch> abend, ich möchte gern im chrome per drag & drop url aus der adressleiste in bookmarks ziehen. mein problem ist hierbei, dass sich die fensterflächen der ordner in der bookmarkleiste nicht öffnen.
<k1l> strg+d nutzen. per drag&drop geht das glaube ich nicht
<Hootch> k1l: schade. firefox macht das ohne probs :) das hindert mich immer etwas an chrome unter linux
<k1l> vlt gibts da ja ne lösung mit ner extra taste. aber drag&drop geht bei mir auch nicht
<Hootch> k1l: hm in google foren empfehlen den bookmarkmanager als tab offen zu halten :) naja .. thx for help!
<ptt> what tool do you guys use to merge 2 existing file system. my root  directory under /dev/sda6 is full so i want to merge my /dev/sda7 to expand /dev/sda6. any idea?
<k1l> ,german? ptt 
<shetlandpony> ptt: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<ptt> : ) okie dukie. Mein root /dev/sda6 ist voll und ich habe noch /dev/sda7 frei. ich möchte die beiden zusammenlegen. was für ein Tool brauche ich ?
<k1l> ptt: nopaste mal bitte /etc/lsb-release
<ashosti> wie boote ich vom usb wenn mein pc usb booten nicht kennt?
<ashosti> removeable, cd, hardware
<bekks> gar nicht.
<ashosti> will aber
<bekks> Das mag ja sein.
<bekks> Aber technisch geht es dann nur ggf. nach einem BIOS Update oder gar nicht.
<k1l> in grub booten und dann auf usb zugreifen. grub kann das wohl
<k1l> aber so easypeasy gibts da nichts fertiges afaik
<ashosti> wohin mit dem grup?
<Lasall> ashosti: hast du auf dem system schon grub drauf?
<rhyjo> seittttttt ihr noch wach? :D
<rhyjo> huhule
<k1l> ,wf? rhyjo 
<shetlandpony> rhyjo: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<rhyjo> *duck* :D
<SeriousSammy> nabend
<rhyjo> hab xampp nebenher laufen.. und frag mich: ist das möglich den port in firefox zu verbergen
<rhyjo> in der url
<SeriousSammy> wie meinste das?
<rhyjo> also wenn man seine Seite über xampp aufruft, muss man doch den port von apache (xampp) in die url leiste eingeben
<SeriousSammy> jep also sowas wie localhost:80
<rhyjo> genau sowas
<SeriousSammy> und du willst das :80 einfach weglassen?
<rhyjo> habs mit port 8080 gemacht damit ich nicht immer Passwort eingeben muss
<rhyjo> naja egal
<rhyjo> gn8 viel spass uund so
<SeriousSammy> kann mir jemand sagen warum ich bei mir den TS 3 Client nicht installieren kann?
<SeriousSammy> hab das file mit chmod ausführbar gemacht und nu erzählt er mir was von wegen keine berechtigung
<sdx23> tja, gehört es auch dir? Wie führst du es aus?
<SeriousSammy> habs selbst als root probiert
<SeriousSammy> sudo ./TeamSpeak-linux-bla-bla.run
<bekks> Und welche Berechtigungen hat die Datei?
<SeriousSammy> chmod 777
<bekks> Und was ist die exakte Fehlermeldung?
<bekks> Und nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<SeriousSammy> sudo: unable to execute ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run: Keine Berechtigung
<k1l> hats +x?
<SeriousSammy> benutz 10.10
<SeriousSammy> sekunde
<bekks> ls -lha ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run auch noch in einem nopaste.
<SeriousSammy> No LSB modules are available.
<SeriousSammy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<SeriousSammy> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<SeriousSammy> Release:	10.10
<SeriousSammy> Codename:	maverick
<k1l> SeriousSammy: und einfach alles 777 zu setzen oder einfach mal mit root drauf losgehen ist keine gute idee
<bekks> ,paste? SeriousSammy 
<shetlandpony> SeriousSammy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<SeriousSammy> -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 31M 2011-10-05 00:06 ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.1.run
<bekks> ,paste? SeriousSammy 
<shetlandpony> SeriousSammy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<bekks> Es ist zwar nur eine Zeile - aber generell solltest Du Dir evtl. dann doch nopaste angewöhnen...
<SeriousSammy> ok
<bekks> Und von 777 ist da nichts zu sehen.
<bekks> Als User kannst Du das so erstmal nicht ausführen.
<bekks> Warum um alles in der Welt gehört die Datei auch root:plugdev?
<sdx23> liegt auf ner ntfs-Partition, gemountet mit noexec *tipp*
<bekks> Sieht so aus, ja :)
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3  erklärt eigentlich alles, was man wissen muss.
<SeriousSammy> da haste nicht unrecht :D
<bekks> Dann hast Du jetzt den Grund für dein Problem.
<SeriousSammy> <k1l> hab ich auch schon gelesen
<SeriousSammy> so läuft jetzt thx!
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-05
<IchEsseDichAuf> suche  nach einer möglichkeit in cli alle fileaufrufe eines tools zu loggen
<PrickelPit> lsof, tripwire, sowas würde mir da einfallen.
<grossing> strace - wohl aber nur mit grep zusammen
<dAnjou> gibt es ein tool oder irgendeine lib oder gar ein bestehendes system, in das ich mich einklinken kann, um "benachrichtigt" zu werden, wann ein programm dateien/ordner anlegt/ändert?
<dAnjou> oder wäre das zu ressourcenintensiv?
<dAnjou> ich will dabei genau wissen welches programm welche dateien anfässt
<dAnjou> ich will kein bestimmtes programm überwachen
<dAnjou> bzw. ich kann es nicht
<dAnjou> (da ist ein kleiner unterschied zu IchEsseDichAufs frage)
<IchEsseDichAuf> lsof zeigt nur die geöffneten sachen, also eine momentaufnahme.  
<IchEsseDichAuf> tripwire, das was ich jetzt dazu herauslas, erschreckt mich eher. und es geht in andere richtung
<IchEsseDichAuf> strace ist eigentlich ganz ok, solange man filtert :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> danke
<bullgard4> Was ist für Banshee ein "Bookmark"? Banshee 2.2.0 > Tools > Baookmarks ist leer. Diebanshee.db-Tabelle »Bookmarks« ist leer.
<jokrebel> Hi
<bullgard4> Welches Programm bedient die Tastenkombination Ctrl+Alt+BckSp?
<joschi> der x-server normalerweise
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: wir halten uns übrigens nach wie vor an die aufteilung stable/+1. du wurdest schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen.
<bullgard4> joschi: Danke!
<jokrebel> Ist Strg+Alt+Backspace nicht schon seit längerem deaktiv (zumindes in der Default-Installation)?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: ist es.
<jokrebel> .oO( warum eigentlich? )
<LetoThe2nd> k.a.
<LetoThe2nd> merkt man sich halt, dass es jetzt sysrq-k ist und fertig. :-)
<hawkGata> hallo hat einer eine idee warum mein thinkpad T410 ubuntu 11.04 keine leeren DVD / CD liest 
<sash__> Weils da nix zu lesen gibt?
<hawkGata> sash_ ok ich will was brennen und mein gerät sagt mo medium found 
<sash__> Welches Programm sagt das?
<hawkGata> sash_ bespielte CD DVD kann ich ohne weiteres abspielen 
<sash__> Mal andere Rohlinge probiert? 
<sash__> Kann der Brenner - und +?
<hawkGata> k3b z.b
<hawkGata> brasero macht direkt eine datei weil es kein medium findet 
<sash__> Siehe weitere Fragen oben.
<dadrc> Genau, sag uns endlich, ob dein Brenner Grundrechenarten beherrscht!
<dadrc> scnr -- ich geh schon.
<hawkGata> sash_ weder + noch n DVD werden erkannt 
<sash__> hawkGata: Bei Rohlingen verschiedener Hersteller? Hast du die Möglichkeit, das unter Windows zu testen?
<hawkGata> beide funktionieren unter windows 
<lila>  /server irc.debian.org
<megon_> Hallo zusammen
<Funatiker> Hi, megon_
<megon_> Problem..... apt möchte ein Update installieren, welches aber nicht in der "vorhanden ist invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cups not found.
<megon_> somit funktioniert die Paketverwaltung nicht mehr. Ideen hierzu?
<dadrc> Vollständige Fehlermeldung inklusive Befehl, der den Fehler verursacht, Fremdquellen, welche Ubuntuversion? Das lange Zeug in 'nen Pastebin, bitte.
<dadrc> Dann können wir uns das mal angucken.
<dadrc> Kurz afk, aber sammel den Kram mal und post den Link hier, ich guck mir das gleich an
<megon_> ??? Das lange Zeug in ǹen Pastbin?
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? megon_ 
<shetlandpony> megon_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<megon_> Moment. Muss ich mir erst einmal ansehen
<koegs> die Eingabe des Befehls + der kompletten Ausgabe
<LetoThe2nd> das heisst, du sollst die informationen die dadrc gesagt hat zusammentragen, und in so einen service legen. _nicht_ hier hereinpasten, weil das furchtbar unhandlich wird.
<megon_> Habe ich schon verstanden. Die Umsetzung muss ich mir nur noch ansehen - sorry
<megon_> root@xnb01:/home/megon# apt-get -f install
<megon_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<megon_> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
<megon_> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<megon_> Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
<megon_>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<megon_> Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
<megon_> Die folgenden zusätzlichen Pakete werden installiert:
<megon_>   cups
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: am einfachsten, in dem du das paket "pastebinit" installierst. dann kannst du mittels "pastebinit /mei/ne/da/tei" eine datei direkt in den paste schieben, oder mit "/mein/toller --befehl | pastebinit" die ausgabe des befehl dahin umenken
<megon_> Vorgeschlagene Pakete:
<megon_>   cups-pdf
<megon_> Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
<megon_> Danke
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: ich kick dich auch gerne wieder :P
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: am einfachsten, in dem du das paket "pastebinit" installierst. dann kannst du mittels "pastebinit /mei/ne/da/tei" eine datei direkt in den paste schieben, oder mit "/mein/toller --befehl | pastebinit" die ausgabe des befehl dahin umenken
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: und: du rennst offensichtlich hirnfrei als root rum. das sorgt hier meist schnell für minuspunkte beim support, nur so als tip.
<megon_> LetoThe2nd : Wie schon gesagt, ich kann derzeit nicht installieren
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: dann halt von hand aber iwe bereits mehrfach betont: NICHT HIER HEREIN.
<megon_> gut, ich sehe mir das Heute abend einmal genau an und komme wieder ein
<jokrebel> wie wärs denn erst mal mit einem "lsb_release -a" ?
<megon_> wieso als root? nur weil für diese Install-Aktion keinen sudo sondern nutze?
<megon_> ... sondern "su" nutze?
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: weil bei einem normalen ubuntu du dich gar nicht als root anmelden kannst, und ergo gebastelt hast.
<megon_> ich kannte dies von Suse und hatte es mir halt angewöhnt. 
<megon_> normalerweise mit Hirn als normaler user
<LetoThe2nd> megon_: egal, mal vorerst. jokrebel hat recht - bevor wir mit irgendwas weitermachen bitte einmal lsb_release -a in einem pastebin. danke.
<seven_> hmm.. hab da 2 prozesse die mit dem user biblio laufen, es gibt aber garkeinen user biblio bei mir ?
<seven_> hast
<seven_> hat jemand eine idee was das sein kann ?
<dadrc> seven_, was sind es denn für Prozesse? Und wie hast du überprüft, ob es den User gibt?
<jokrebel> seven_: Wird halt vom System angelegt worden sein.
<seven_> nur leider läuft der prozess laut htop auf 100%
<jokrebel> megon_: Kommt denn nun bitte ein "lsb_release -a" ?
<seven_> dadrc:  laut cat /etc/group gibt es keinen benutzer biblio
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: wenn, dann schon /etc/passwd, nur mal so....
<dadrc> seven_, in /etc/group stehen ja auch Gruppen drin, nicht zu jedem Nutzer gibt es eine Gruppe
<dadrc> Außerdem: Welche Prozesse denn nu? 
<seven_> dadrc: ok, /etc/passwd zeigt den user auch nicht. als command steht bei dem user nur "/bin/bash 117.212. 22"
<dadrc> Wird der Nutzer aufgeführt, wenn du "users" eingibst?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: ps axjf, und das mal in ein pastebin... ausser es sind geheime sachen mit drin, dann mal nur den betreffenden ausschnitt.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: denk mal es geht um das http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403202/
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: sehr wahrscheinlich. sieht zumindest für mich mal spontan nach jemandem/etwas aus, dass per shell auf der mühle ist.
<dadrc> Seltsame UID
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: na toll und wie bekomm ich den wech ?
<LetoThe2nd> sehr. eventuell mal last inhalieren.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: wie meinen ?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: schau dir die ausgabe des befehls "last" an.
<megon_> So, sorry... Man sollte nicht während der Arbeitszeit chatten.....
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: und, auch für dich ... bitte doch mal lsb_release -a in ein pastebin. der form halber :-)
<megon_> Wie schon angekündigt: Ich würde mich am Abend hierzu nochmals melden und eure Unterstützung dankend entgegen nehmen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: aber prinzipiell würde ich persönlich die mühle vom netz trennen, sofort image ziehen und mich dann in ruhe damit befassen.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: oO  host131.wyckoffschools.org nennt sich der host der da stress macht.
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: meine ausdrücklich _persönliche_ meinung: maschine vom netz nehmen, einfrieren, forensik betreiben. ich denke, dass das ding gerootet ist.
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: aber lsb_release -a würde ich trotzdem gern sehen, bittedanke :-)
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403207/
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: danke. gehen wir recht in der annahme, dass das ein server, oder zumindest ein 24/7-gerät ist?
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: yep
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: dann ist das gerät bis zum gegenbeweis wohl uneingeschränkt als kompromittiert zu betrachten.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke!
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: nächste schritte: 1) (selten möglich) zustand sofort einfrieren 2) vom netz trennen 3) bitgenaues image ziehen (2x) 4) mit vertrauenswürdigem, read-only medium eines der images auseinandernehmen.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: danke ! hab soeben veranlasst alle ports ins internet zu sperren.
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: schon eher stecker rausziehen, in so einem zustand ist das system ja eine potentielle gefahr für das restliche, damit verbundene netzwerk...
<seven_> LetoThe2nd:  bin drann, danke nachmal !
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: komm ich da mit dem antivirus oder sonstwas weiter ?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: nö.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: was kann ich denn machen bzw. wo find ich infos darüber ?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: wie gesagt, schritt eins nach dem isolieren sollten auf jeden fall mehrere images zu forensik- und beweissicherungszwecken sein.
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: *vermutung* ich würde denken, so die gängigen verdächtigen im themenkreis rootkit-suche wären einen blick wert. dazu natürlich das übliche, wie dateisystem mal ungefiltert von nem read-only-system (livecd) anschauen,
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: suche nach den ominösen benutzerrechten 10101 usw. usf.
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: wenns eine sensible maschine war, solltest du dir aber in jedem fall fachkundige hilfe holen.
<koshu> #thinkpad-android
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: verstehe, werd ich machen. bin ja (noch) nicht der king auf linux ;P
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: *wildespekulationgepaartmitmenschenverstand* am sichersten natürlich das system vor neu-inbetriebnahme neu aufsetzen.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: ufff.. ist aber der worst case..
<joschi> seven_: in 90% der fälle passiert der einbruch durch irgendeine verwundbare webanwendung. gute kandidaten sind immer in PHP geschrieben…
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: ansonsten musst du logischerweise so lange auf das system verzichten, bis die untersuchung der images vollständig ist.
<joschi> seven_: läuft lief ein webserver mit drittanwendungen auf deinem system?
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: ergo,  wenn  du das system brauchst - images ziehen, entsprechend dokumentieren, system neu aufsetzen. dann hast du das ding wieder und die untersuchung läuft am image.
<seven_> joschi:  wie gesagt, nagios, otrs, munin und samba
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: hast du zwar meinem gedächtnis nach nicht gesagt, aber was solls. und wenn du samba ins internetz freigibst, hast du dir den worst case ohnehin redlich verdient.
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: es war nur port 22 bzw 443 offen
<seven_> nö blödsinnn, hatte nur einen gemounteten share auf smb 
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: klingt gerade ein bisschen nach rechtfertigungphase für "ich hab meine infrastruktur nicht durchdacht und alles auf ein system gepackt" ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ... aber dennoch, die hausaufgaben für die nächsten tage haben wir ja genannt :-)
<seven_> LetoThe2nd: ich weiss, ich senke mein haupt und gehe in mich ...
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: oder hab ich was vergessen? bin mit websicherheit nur mässig fit.
<koegs> OTRS w
<koegs> huch, OTRS wäre ja noch das einzige, was ich auf ne "Internet-Kiste" packen würde
<koegs> der Rest gehört nicht ans Netz
<seven_> koegs: danke für die info !
<koegs> und dann gehört da noch ne DMZ dazu und ein VPN davor, aber das ist abseits vom Thema
<seven_> koegs: kein Thema, der nächste server kommt sicher nicht ins internet 
<drunkenfierce> hallo, ich haette mal ein zu loesendes problem :-)
<drunkenfierce> ich will mir ein image bauen, nur scheitere ich schon daran damit ueberhaupt anzufange.. nach make menuconfig erscheint ->
<drunkenfierce> ./bin/sh: cannot create lxtemp.c: Permission denied /bin/sh: cannot create lkc_defs.h: Permission denied make[1]: *** [ncurses] Fehler 2 make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse... make[1]: *** [lkc_defs.h] Fehler 2 make: *** [tools/config/mconf] Fehler 2
<drunkenfierce> habe schon die suchmaschine bemueht, nur leider nichts konkretes gefunden
<drunkenfierce> nutze xubuntu 11.04
<drunkenfierce> 32 bit :-)
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: a) was meint "image bauen" b) als welcher user unterwegs c) in welchem verzeichnis?
<drunkenfierce> ich will mir ein freetz image bauen fuer meine fritzbox, im verzeichnis ~/freetz-stable-1.2 .. alle noetigen pakete habe ich anfangs aktualisiert
<drunkenfierce> das oben war als normaler user
<drunkenfierce> und als so ->
<drunkenfierce> su*
 * jokrebel fragt sich da ber schon was das mit Ubuntu zu tun hat.
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: dann setz dich am besten mit den freetz-jungs in verbindung, die kennen sich mit ihrem buildsystem und den dazugehörigen problemen sicher am besten aus.
<drunkenfierce> LetoThe2nd: das problem ist das es an ubuntu scheitert, nicht an freetz
<drunkenfierce> als su bekomme ich geantwortet das ich nichtals su starten soll :)
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: naja, wenn du in deinem home ordner irgendwelche freetz-sourcen hast. du gehst in das source-verzeichnis, und dann sind die rechte nicht ok.
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: dann klingt das für mich schon eher danach, als ob die sourcen entweder a) mit defekten rechten kommen oder b) die rechte verhackstückt hast. beides sicher kein ubuntu-problem.
<drunkenfierce> na gut :-)
<drunkenfierce> trotzdem bedanke ich mich mal :-)
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: und wenn der build-vorgang der sourcen versucht, irgendwohin zu schreiben wo er nicht soll (lies: ausserhalb deine ~), dann sind die sourcen erst recht defekt :-)
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: aber zumindest fängt es root-builds ab, das ist schon ein zeichen dafür dass wer mitgedacht hat.
<drunkenfierce> ich lad mal eine andere source runter
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: ergo: einfach mal bei denen nachfragen, natürlich immer schön inkl. vollständiger fehlerbeschreibung. viel glück :-)
<drunkenfierce> im ippf ist man immer so ein wenig das dummerchen gleich ^^
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: tja... deren umgangsformen sind aber wohl nichts, das wir lösen können oder wollen. :)
<jokrebel_> ippf?
<drunkenfierce> ip-phone-forum
<drunkenfierce> LetoThe2nd: mit der aelteren source hats geklappt, danke vielmals fuer deine bemuehung auch wenn es vll. ein wenig das thema verfehlt hat
<LetoThe2nd> drunkenfierce: schön :-)
<hudo> hallo, ich habe gleichzeitig eine wlan0 und eine eth0 Verbindung. Wie kann ich bei iperf spezifizieren welche Verbindung gemessen werden soll ?
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: geraten: man iperf, stichwort bind.
<hudo> LetoThe2nd: --bind wlan0 bringt error: No address associated with hostname
<ch4r0s> nabend zusammen
<kay_> hey leute, habe ein pixel flackern auf dem display und kann leider keine treiber finden und auch keine andere loesung auf google. (Asus 1015PEM, Netbook)
<kay_> koennte meine grakarte vllt einen fehler haben?
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm - kann man bei dem Anwendungslauncher auch irgendwie Ordner öffnen so wie bei ALT F2 früher
<jokrebel> kay_: Was ist da für Grafikkarte verbaut und welchen Treiber nutzt Du?
<kay_> also soweit ich weiss, ist das (Intel N10 chipset family). kann ich das mit einem command im terminal genauer herausfinden?
<jokrebel> kay_: Evtl. mit "lspci"
<kay_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kay_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kay_> kannst damit was anfangen?
<kay_> da steht leider nicht welchen treiber ich benutze
<jokrebel> kay_: Hab es gelesen. Du musst deshalb kein Query öffnen.
<jokrebel> kay_: Finde nur leider grad auch nichts passendes.
<jokrebel> kay_: Da (und in evtl. Unterlinks) schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel
<jokrebel> ,hcl? und ein Blick da rein kann auch nicht schaden.
<shetlandpony> und ein Blick da rein kann auch nicht schaden.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<jokrebel> Gern geschehn. Aber verzichte bitte auf ungefragte Querys.
<kay_> was ist das?
<jokrebel> kay_: Jemanden nicht hier im Kanal sondern persönlich ansprechen.
<kay_> okay
<drizzto> gibts ne möglichkeit Unity über VirtualBox laufen zu lassen?! bei mir will er wegen der grafik nicht
<jokrebel> kay_: Würdes Du bitte aufhören mich über Query anzuquatschen. Fragen gehören hier in den Channel; eventuell habe andere ja auch Ideen dazu. Danke.
<dAnjou> drizzto: lol, wenn dein rechner es schon nativ nicht schafft, schafft er es garantiert auch nich virtualisiert
<drizzto> schafft er
<dAnjou> o.O
<drizzto> oder woher nimmst du die info das ers nicht tut O.o
<drizzto> aso hmm missverständnis bei mir willer in der virtualisierung wegen der grafik nicht
<drizzto> auf der rechner is win 7
<user82> weiß jemand eine gui um viele dateien aus nautilus auf einmal mit random zu überschreiben?
<sash__> Wieso das? Wieso nicht löschen?
<user82> den pc nehm ich immer mit und ich hätte gern das backup aller privatbilder sicher entfernt. zumidnest für den laien
<sash__> Unter ext4 ist löschen "Für den Laien sicher entfernt"
<sash__> Also, richtiges Löschen. Nicht Papierkorbkram.
<sysdef> papierkorb anstecken?
<user82> also sind die dateien futsch..auch für wiederherstellungsprogramme die sich nicht an den dateiindex halten?
<sash__> Kannst ja mal mit rm ne Datei löschen und gucken, ob du wieder dran kommst.
<sash__> Futscher als unter NTFS und Fat32 auf jeden Fall. Schau doch selber mal.
<sysdef> bei ext3/4 wird afaik zusaetzlich der erste block ueberschrieben. d.h. du kannst teile davon wiederherstellen
<sash__> Und ne GUI für das was du willst, gibts bestimmt nicht. Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.
<sash__> Mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand als bei NTFS/Fat, afaik.
<sysdef> user82: kommt auch noch auf da medium an. ssd und andere flash-speicher medien nutzen nicht die gleichen sektoren beim ueberschreiben
<user82> les grade ein bisschen im internet..klingt sicher genug sie einfach zu entfernen
<sash__> Ansonsten halt sowas wie for i in *.png; do dd if=/dev/urandom of="$i" bs=1M count=10; done oder so die einzelnen Dateien überschreiben. Wenn die alle in einem Verzeichnis und im Idealfall kleiner als 10MB groß sind. Halt ich aber für Quatsch.
<user82> ja ok..wer macht sich die mühe einen geklauten pc mit linux dateisystem nach altem mist zu durchsuchen...die chance dass des passiert is ja doch kleiner als im lotto
<sash__> Ist ja genug Interessantes an ungelöschten Daten da.
<bekks> moin
<bekks> 8
<CalebRipley> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit wicd auf einem Rechner mit mehreren Benutzern zu nutzen ohne, dass die Benutzer auf die Konfiguration des anderen zugreifen können?
<weatherje> Hallo
<foobar_> hallo
<Orcor> hi
<foobar_> kann mir jemand mit hplib helfen?
<Frickelpit> ,frag? foobar_ 
<shetlandpony> foobar_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<foobar_> ist das irgendwie ein bekanntes problem?
<foobar_> `hp-setup?` lädt ein binary herunter, aber will es nicht installieren, da die signatur nicht passt
<weatherje> Ich habe heute Ubuntu 11.04 parallel zu Windows 7 installiert. bei der Installation ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, er konnte Grub nicht installieren. Das habe ich dann mit dem BOOT-REPAIR tool repariert. Jetzt kann ich Ubuntu und Windows booten. Wenn ich Ubuntu boote, will er jedoch, dass ich Ubuntu Release installiere. Aber ich habe doch schon eine aktuelle Ubuntu Version installiert? Was muss ich jetzt machen?
<foobar_> also ich installiere gerade einen HP-drucker
<bekks> weatherje: Was ist die vollständige und genau Meldung, die Du erhälst?
<foobar_> habe `hp-setup` im terminal ausgeführt und es lädt auch automatisch das binary runter
<weatherje> Keine Meldung. Da ist nur links oben ein Knopf, mit einer Festplatte drauf und einem Aktualisierungssymbol. Wenn ich mit der Maus draufgehe steht da: "RELEASE installieren"
<Frickelpit> hört sich nach ner live-cd/USB-Stick an
<bekks> Frickelpit: Ack.
<Frickelpit> weatherje: nach der installation hast du das medium (CD oder Stick) auch wieder entfernt?
<foobar_> ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass hier noch zig updates warten, was man unter der neuen unity-oberfläche leider gaaanz schlecht sehen kann (nicht mein rechner)
<weatherje> Ja
<foobar_> muss erstmal neustarten. melde mich erneut, wenn hplib dann noch zicken macht. würde mich aber überraschen, wenn die updates nicht auch die neue signatur für das binary mitliefern ...
<weatherje> Es ist kein Medium mehr neben den Festplatten da.
<gzor> hi, ich sitze hier mit einem laptop an dem noch ein headset angeschlossen ist, und möchte gerne nur übers headset hören... übers headset kommt zwar ton, allerdings si
<weatherje> Was soll ich also machen?
<gzor> wird der ton auch noch vom internen lautsprecher ausgegeben.
<gzor> weiß jemand was ich da machen könnte um nur übers headset zu hören?
<jokrebel> gzor: Schau mal in der Konsole mit "alsamixer". Da kannst Du das vermutlich schon regeln.
<gzor> hab ich gemacht, und da ist auch ein reiter headphone, allerdings ist der ausgegraut
<weatherje> Kann niemand helfen?
<gzor> und wenn ich an den anderen balken was veränder, verändert das sowohl die lautstärke des headsets, als auch die lautstärke des internen lautsprechers (gleichzeitig)
<sash__> ,geduld? weatherje 
<shetlandpony> weatherje: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<weatherje> Okay. Ich habe jetzt erstmal daie Softwareaktualisierung gestartet. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch.
<jokrebel> weatherje: Keine schlechte Idee. Wenn nach ner Installation noch nicht alles up-to-date ist kommen schon mal komische Sachen vor.
<weatherje> Das Herunterladen von den 38MB ging sehr flott. Die Installation dauert jetzt schon seine Zeit...
<weatherje> Ich starte nun neu. Ich melde mich dann nochmal!
<weatherje_> Gut ich habe nun neugestartet.
<weatherje_> Das Problem besteht immer noch
<weatherje_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Screenshot zu machen?
<jokrebel> weatherje_: Mit der Druck-Taste
<weatherje_> okay
<weatherje_> bild link: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/bildschirmfotouz.png/
<weatherje> Ich bin rausgeflogen sry.
<weatherje> Bildschirmfoto: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/bildschirmfotouz.png/
<Frickelpit> weatherje: das ist doch eine Live umgebung
<Frickelpit> nach einer installation gibt es den punkt nicht mehr
<weatherje> Das ist aber seltsam. Ich habe nämlich keine CD mehr drin. Und von der Festplatte gestartet.
<weatherje> Was mache ich dann jetzt? :(
<Frickelpit> mach mal einen rechtsklick auf das icon
<Frickelpit> btw welche ubuntuversion ist das?
<weatherje> Da gibt es "RELEASE installieren" und "Im STARTER behalten"
<weatherje> 11.04
<jokrebel> weatherje: Du hast von USB-Stick installiert?
<weatherje> Nein. Von der Ubuntu CD, die es bei Chip.de zu downloaden gibt.
<bekks> Ist die CD noch eingelegt...?
<weatherje> Nein
<weatherje> Link zur CD: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Ubuntu-11.04-Natty-Narwhal_22592231.html
<k1l> hmm, hat das vlt chip vermurkst?
<Frickelpit> weatherje: omg, warum nicht direkt von canonical?
<Frickelpit> immer diese Heft-CDs …
<weatherje> weil der chip server bei mir immer schneller ist.
<weatherje> Aber das sollte das Original-ISO sein, ldas ist keine Heftcd
<Frickelpit> weatherje: nimm torrent
<weatherje> aber was mache ich jetzt?
<weatherje> okay nächstes mal.
<bekks> weatherje: Hast Du die Checksumme mit der von Canonical verglichen?
<weatherje> Soll ich einfach versuchen RELEASE zu installieren?
<Frickelpit> bekks: nein^^
<weatherje> nein
<Frickelpit> weatherje: lad dir die iso direkt von canonical, vergleich die checksum und installier neu
<weatherje> ist das die einzige gute lösung?
<bekks> Ja.
<Frickelpit> da ist irgendein murks von chip drauf
<weatherje> soll ich die komplette ubuntu partition neu formatieren?
<Frickelpit> ja
<k1l> dich checksum kannst du auch so nehmen von der orginal cd
<weatherje> gibt das keine probleme mit dem bootloader?
<Frickelpit> nein, der wird eh neu istalliert
<weatherje> okay ich melde mich dann gleich wieder
<k1l> weatherje: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/   hier sind auch die checksums
<weatherje> Bin nun in Windows 7
<weatherje> Welche ISO brauche ich denn jetzt?
<k1l> weatherje: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/   hier sind auch die checksums
<k1l> desktop cd willst du
<foobar_> hhello again
<weatherje> wie vergleiche ich die?
<weatherje> ich bräuchte so ein prüftool
<bekks> Dann lad dir eins herunter.
<weatherje> Wo und welches?
<foobar_> ich habe jetzt die ursache für mein hplip-problem gefunden: der server, woher hplip-3.11.1-plugin.run heruntergeladen werden soll, ist gerade down und alles was runtergeladen wird ist die HTML-seite mit der nachricht ...
<k1l> weatherje: das übersteigt zwar den ubuntu support und die "hilfe zur selbsthilfe regel" aber hier: http://www.heise.de/software/download/md5sums_for_windows/77901
<bekks> weatherje: "windows md5".
<foobar_> hat jemand eine ahnung, woher man das paket bekommt?
<k1l> weatherje: und danach darfst du dein hirn ruhig wieder anmachen und mal selbst nachdenken. du bist doch kein baby mehr, was man an die hand nehmen muss.
<foobar_> bei sourceforge bekomme ich nur hplip und nicht hplip-$version-plugin
<foobar_> ich habe eine zip-datei auf einer ominösen download-plattform gefunden, aber dort ohne GnuPG-signatur und bei DER quelle bin ich da wirklich mal paranoid:-)
<Mausschubser> guten abend
<k1l> foobar_: was ist hiermit? http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.11.10/hplip-3.11.10.run/download
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6j3afzx | 302 Found
<foobar_> k1l: das habe ich auch zuerst heruntergeladen, aber `hp-setup` verlangt nach hplip-3.11.1-plugin.run (plugin!)
<Mausschubser> ich war glaub am Donnerstag schon mal hier
<Mausschubser> hatte mein Problem hier schon mal geschildert
<Mausschubser> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402992/
<Mausschubser> und jemand hatte mir dabei auch geholfen, da es recht spät war ist derjenige aber schlafen gegangen und ich habe das ganze dann alleine "gemacht"
<weatherje> das iso was ich runtergeladen habe, hat die richtige md5 summer
<weatherje> *summe
<k1l> foobar_: dann nimm bei meinem link mal die beiden 0en raus :)
<Mausschubser> leider konnte das Problem nicht gelöst werden, aber mittlerweile wird wenigstens die fehlermeldung korrekt angezeigt und die beiden auswahlmöglichkeiten sind ausführbar, nur weiß ichnicht was dann einzugeben ist....
<Mausschubser> um es kurz zu fassen, mein system sucht beim hochfahren nach ner ext4 partition die er nicht finden kann (externe festplatte)
<bekks> Mausschubser: nopaste doch mal deine /etc/fstab
<weatherje> Da meine Installation dann ja korrekt ist, was mache ich dann jetzt?
<Mausschubser> bekks:  das ist ein anderer rechner
<bekks> Mausschubser: Ja und?
<Mausschubser> ich kann den nicht hochfahren
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Mausschubser> weil er dabei "hängt", ich kann in den kommandozeilenmonuis, moment
<Mausschubser> pasteinit hieß das, oder?
<bekks> pastebinit
<Mausschubser> ahja
<Mausschubser> mom
<weatherje> Soll ich dann jetzt einfach mal versuchen "RELEASE zu installieren"
<bekks> weatherje: Probier es doch einfach...
<weatherje> okay
<weatherje_> Das Installationsfenster sieht anders aus als das von der LIVE-CD. Man benötigt jetzt 10.7Gb Speicher, statt 4,*GB
<weatherje_> Er wollte jetzt bestehende PArtitionen aushängen, ich habe Nein ausgewählt.
<foobar_> k1l: das problem ist nicht die version. ich bin selber fähig mir bei sf die andere version zu klicken. das problem ist, dass die datei das wort plugin enthalten muss (hp-setup überprüft den dateinamen ... wtf?) und die signatur passt nicht, obwohl es die richtige version ist
 * bekks würde neuinstallieren.
<foobar_> k1l: ich habe probiert die datei einfach frech umzubenennen, aber das ist natürlich gescheitert
<bekks> foobar_: Wie willst Du denn den Dateinumen prüfen wenn Du den Dateinamen nicht prüfst?
<k1l> foobar_: hmm
<foobar_> hp-setup stürzt in einer endlosschleife ab:(
<Mausschubser> bekks: oh man, ich komm jetzt auf Grund dieser Meldung nicht mal mehr in den Wiederherstellungsmodus
<bekks> Mausschubser: Dann boote eine Livecd.
<k1l> Mausschubser: boote an dem rehcner mal ne live cd oder live-stick
<foobar_> ich weiß ja nicht welche lizenz diese plugin.run hat, aber offenbar wird sie nicht überall gemirrort so wie alle andere pakete
<Mausschubser> mach ich
<weatherje_> Die Installation hat jetzt einen Error beim ändern der partitionstabelle gegeben. Jetzt hängt es beim "ermitteln der Dateisysteme"
<weatherje_> was machen?
<bekks> Neuinstallieren. Komplett.
<weatherje_> ich?
<bekks> Ja.
<weatherje_> okay
<weatherje_> wenn er wieder den fehler beim erstellen des bootloaders anzeigt, lasse ich den bootloader überspringen okay?
<weatherje_> dann melde ich mich danach nochmal.
<Mausschubser> sooo
<Mausschubser> die live cd is jetzt bereit
<Mausschubser> bekks: str+alt+F4 bringt mich in den kommandozeilenmodus
<Mausschubser> der benutzer pqq hatte mir damals gesagt wie ich von der live CD auf die fstab-datei der festplatte komme, habe es hier noch in der Chronik, soll ich es so machen wie letztes mal oder gibts da noch nen anderen weg?
<k1l> Mausschubser: das kannst du alles mit klick und bunt machen brauchst nicht in die konsole wechseln.
<weatherje> Hallo wieder. Ich habe jetzt erstmal von der CD gebootet.
<weatherje> Und starte jetzt das Setup
<Mausschubser> k1l:  achso, aber er wollte doch pastebinit davon
<k1l> Mausschubser: machst einfach den nautilus auf (file explorer) und klickst dann links auf deine systempartition mit ubuntu drauf, sodass diese gemountet wird.
<Mausschubser> k1l
<Mausschubser> ähm, ich hab Kubuntu ;-)
<weatherje> Soll er die Drittanbieter Software und die Aktualisierungen mitrunterladen?
<Mausschubser> ich bin damals hergekommen weil bei kubuntu keiner helfen konnte, bzw weil da keiner aktiv war
<k1l> Mausschubser: dann machst du ein Terminal auf und das langt total. musst du nichtmal in ne konsole wechseln
<bekks> weatherje: Das it Deine Entscheidung :)
<k1l> Mausschubser: dann halt analog für kde
<Mausschubser> k1l: mach ich
<weatherje> kann also keine setup probleme verursachen?
<weatherje> Okay wohl nicht. Installation läuft...
<weatherje> Ist eine SWAP Partition bei 4GB RAm erforderlich?
<bekks> Wenn Du Suspend-To-Disk machen willst - ja.
<k1l> wenn du suspend willst ja
<evilfuchs> weatherje: wenn Du Suspend to disk willst: ja
<evilfuchs> weatherje: allgemein empfehle ich eine kleine Swap Partition, 
<jokrebel> weatherje: Wenn man kein Suspend nutzen will, nein.
<evilfuchs> wenn der RAM ueberlaeuft, dann merkst Du es bevor der OOM Killer nach Zufallsprinzip Programme toetet
<weatherje> suspend?
<evilfuchs> weatherje: Ruhezustand 
<weatherje> achso
<evilfuchs> der auf Platte, nicht der im Speicher. Also der, der kein Strom braucht. Tiefschlaf. 
<weatherje> reichen 104mb ? :/
<weatherje> für suspend
<evilfuchs> aeh
<evilfuchs> fuer suspend to disk muesstest Du die RAM Groesse nehmen
<evilfuchs> bevorzugt noch ein kleines Bisschen mehr
<weatherje> oh
<evilfuchs> und suspend to RAM  (im Speicher, ist schneller wieder da, braucht aber noch ein wenig Strom) geht auch ohne Swap 
<weatherje> gut ich habe jetzt nur 104mb swap...
<Mausschubser> hallo fuchs
<Mausschubser> k1l so, habs hochgeladen
<weatherje> so alles eingestellt. die dateien werden kopiert
<Mausschubser> www.pastebin.com/rUYyGgYM
<k1l> Mausschubser: das ist nicht die richtige. du musst erst die /-Partition der installierten ubuntu version mounten. du hast hier die fstab der live cd
<Mausschubser> k1l:  ja, das habe ich gemacht
<Mausschubser> wie lautet denn der pfad dazu?
<k1l> Mausschubser: nein hast du nicht. das ist keine fstab aus einem normalen install.
<k1l> Mausschubser: das kann ich dir nicht sagen, dass hängt vom system ab. du musst die partition mounten, die auf deiner eingebauten festplatte ist. und dann dort die fstab benutzen zum hochladen
<k1l> Mausschubser: weil du ja im live-system bist geht die anleitung nicht mehr, als wenn du im recovery modus bist. das habe ich dir aber schon gesagt
<weatherje> er ist jetzt bei "installation des grundsystems"
<Mausschubser> k1l:  ich mach mich ran
<weatherje> Da ist wieder dieser Fehler: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/bildschirmfotoiz.png/
<weatherje> Letztes Mal habe ich dann eingestellt, dass er kein Grub installieren soll und danach das ausgeführt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<weatherje> Soll ich das wieder machen?
<bekks> weatherje: Du bist doch schon groß - du musst wirklich selbst entscheiden, welcher Anleitung Du folgst, weil nur Du weisst, was Du genau getan hast. Und wenn Du das System auf deinem Weg schonmal funktionierend aufgesetzt hast, dann mach das doch einfach wieder?
<Mausschubser> fstab finde ich doch unter /etc/ oder?
<bekks> Mausschubser: Ja, immer noch /etc/fstab -- aber ausgehend von dem Dateisystem, in dem sie gespeichert ist.
<Mausschubser> jap
<guntbert> Mausschubser: ja, aber unter dem Verzeichnis, wo du das system gemounted hast, also z.B. /mnt/etc/...
<Mausschubser> in meinem /etc/ ist leider kein fstab drin
<Mausschubser> oh doch
<bekks> Mausschubser: Ohne fstab würde ein System niemals booten.
<Mausschubser> gut
<bekks> nopaste die Ausgabe von "df -h".
<bekks> Dann wissen wir, wo Du was gemounted oder auch nicht hast.
<jokrebel> gn8
<Mausschubser> www.pastebin.com4RDZY28Z
<Mausschubser> sodele
<bekks> Mach mal einen gültigen Link daraus.
<sash_> bekks: Afaik bootet ein System auch ohne fstab.
<weatherje> alles repariert. starte nun neu. bis gleich
<Mausschubser> ups
<bekks> sash_: Wie weit? :D 
<Mausschubser> www.pastebin.com/4RDZY28Z
<sash_> bekks: Wenn alles auf / ist, bis zum Ende.
<Mausschubser> trara
<bekks> Mausschubser: Ein Link beginnt mit http://
<bekks> aber das passt schon.
<Mausschubser> ähm ja
<sash_> Moment, ich veri/falsifizier das mal eben
<Mausschubser> ich gebe niemals http// in einen firefox ein
<bekks> Mausschubser: Die fstab ist definitiv nicht von einem installierten System.
<Mausschubser> hmpf
<bekks> Mausschubser: Nopaste die Ausgabe von "df -h".
<sash_> bekks: cat /etc/fstab in minimalem debootstrap-debian: # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<sash_> Läuft.
<Mausschubser> bin doch extra über kommandozeile auf die jeweilige platte in den etc ordner
<Mausschubser> bekks:  mach ich
<bekks> Mausschubser: Und wenn du dann "/etc/fstab" angibst, benutzt Du eben NICHT "etc/fstab".
<bekks> Beachte den Unterschied.
<dAnjou> Mausschubser: egal, das http:// ist unverzichtbar, damit programme es als link identifizieren können und man es klicken kann
<sash_> bekks: Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass ich die auch löschen kann. Bin grad aber eigentlich zu faul, das zu testen.
<Mausschubser> dAnjou: hier im irc?
<bekks> Ja.
<Mausschubser> bekks:  also lautet der befehl nopaste df-h ?
<Mausschubser> ups
<Mausschubser> nopaste df -h
<Mausschubser> dAnjou:  gut, das wußte ich nicht, bei mir gehts auch ohne http
<weatherje> jetzt bin ich wieder am anfang
<guntbert> Mausschubser: http://    und nicht http oder http//
<weatherje> das release problem...
<Mausschubser> guntbert:  ja, das is mir mittlerweile klar, man will es hier ganz genau haben, ich akzeptiere es, schliesslich will ich ja was
<Mausschubser> also der befehl nopaste df -h sagt : unknown option h
<Mausschubser> guntbert:  danke trotzdem
<evilfuchs> Mausschubser: df -h | pastebinit 
<evilfuchs> Mausschubser: ggf. vorher sudo apt-get install pastebinit 
<Mausschubser> evilfuchs:  das 2. wurde schon erledigt, danke
<Mausschubser> evilfuchs: http://pastebin.com/q3nmjPDD
<evilfuchs> nicht mir, denen, die es verlangt haben. Ich verfolge den aktuellen Fall nicht mit, sorry
<Mausschubser> achso
<Mausschubser> bekks:  http://pastebin.com/q3nmjPDD
<Mausschubser> schon gut fuchs, hast mir schon oft genug geholfen
<bekks> Unknown pasteid ...
<Mausschubser> uaah
<Mausschubser> oh
<Mausschubser> unterm q war der cursor
<Mausschubser> das ist ein g
<Mausschubser> bekks: http://pastebin.com/g3nmjPDD
<Mausschubser> *daumen drück*
<bekks> Mausschubser: Und wie ganz genau zeigst Du nun die fstab an?
<bekks> Mit welchem Befehl?
<Mausschubser> bekks:  ich hab auf evilfuchs gehört
<bekks> Das war nincht meine Frage.
<Mausschubser> bekks:  mit df -h?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Mit df -h zeigt man doch keine Datei an...
<evilfuchs> bekks: liep 
<evilfuchs> Mausschubser: wenn sie die fstab wollen, dann   pastebinit /etc/fstab 
<Mausschubser> achso, ja, ist soviel neues für mich
<Mausschubser> ich bin halt ein <-
<guntbert> evilfuchs: NEIN - er ist auf einem live system :-)
<Mausschubser> und das auch noch!
<Mausschubser> is doch ne super entschuldigung
<evilfuchs> guntbert: gut, dann soll er sie halt einbinden und da ... 
<Mausschubser> :-)
<Mausschubser> hab ich doch schon
<bekks>  /etc/fstab ist dann zum dritten Mal die fstab der livecd. Du gehst am besten in das VErzeichnis, wo dein System gemounted ist - /media/irgendwas - und machst DORT dann ein pastebinit etc/fstab
<bekks> Beachte den zweiten Hinweis auf das fehlende /
<Mausschubser> sooo
<Mausschubser> bekks:  genauso hatte ich es gemacht
<bekks> Hattest Du nachweisbar nicht.
<Mausschubser> cd auf media⁻1
<Mausschubser> media-1
<bekks> mach folgendes:
<Mausschubser> und dann dort in etc
<bekks> pastebinit /media/disk-1/etc/fstab
<Mausschubser> kann von media/disk1..... fstab nicht lesen
<bekks> Also ist dort keine fstab. Wo ist denn dein System nun?
<bekks> Wohin hast Du es gemounted?
<Mausschubser> hmpf
<Mausschubser> ich benutze dolphin
<Mausschubser> da sieht man auch links die verschiedenen partitionen
<Mausschubser> da klicke ich auf die entsprechende partition drauf und ist eingebunden
<Mausschubser> muß nicht mehr machen
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<bekks> Unter /media/disk-1 ist jedenfalls nicht dein / deines (ehemals) laufenden Systems.
<Mausschubser> 1 minute
<Mausschubser> jo
<Mausschubser> bekks:  http://pastebin.com/qN6tzeuk
<Mausschubser> danach geb ich auf
<bekks> Passt doch jetzt D
<bekks> Passt doch jetzt :D
<bekks> Und jetzt müssten wir nochmal die genaue UUID aus der ursprünglichen Fehlermeldung wissen.
<Mausschubser> hey, man, Toyota
<Mausschubser> bekks:  wie lange bist du noch da?
<k1l> ich tippe ja auf die 2. swap partition
<bekks> Mausschubser: Das kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen :)
<Mausschubser> bekks:  frau ruft nach gute-nacht geplauder
<bekks> Solange bin ich nicht mehr da... ganz sicher nicht :)
<Mausschubser> lol, ich hab die UUID gleich
<weatherje> ich komme dann morgen nochmal mit dem problem. gute nacht
<Mausschubser> bekks:  so UUID=dc0dfc17-2ea3-45fd-b1da-cf0a75e93886
<bekks> Dann setz in deiner fstab ein # vor die letzte Zeile.
<bekks> Dann booted dein System auch wieder.
<Mausschubser> ok, da muß ich erst mal das ganze Live-System wieder starten
<bekks> Exakt :)
<Mausschubser> aber wozu hast du jetzt die UUID gebraucht?
<Mausschubser> kennst du so lange zeichenketten auswendig und gleichst im kopf ab?
<bekks> Um herauszufinden, welche UUID angemeckert wird...
<Mausschubser> ach du siehst ja grad vor dir welche ich habe, vermute ich mak#
<Mausschubser> mal
<Mausschubser> bekks:  gut, ich muß jetzt mal telefonieren, ich versuchs kurz zu halten
<Mausschubser> vielen dank für die hilfe, ich werds danach gleich ausführen
<Mausschubser> bekks:  noch da?
<bekks> Ja.
<Mausschubser> es geht net
<Mausschubser> die # vor den letzten eintrag gesetzt
<bekks> "geht net" ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> D.h. die Zeile sieht so aus: #UUID... ?
<Mausschubser> ich habe wieder die alte fehlermeldung
<Mausschubser> öh die zeile sieht so aus: # UUID....
<bekks> Was nicht sein kann, denn dein System beachtet mit dem # die Zeile nicht mehr.
<Mausschubser> falls das nen unterschied macht
<bekks> Also muss sich die Meldung geändert haben, oder du hast vergessen die Datei zu speichern.
<Mausschubser> ich komme jetzt wieder in die kommandozeile
<Mausschubser> das hat sich geändert
<k1l> oder keine entspr.rechte gehabt
<Mausschubser> aber der pfad zu /etc/fstab existiert nicht
<Mausschubser> hab sudo nano /media/disk/etc/fstab aufgerufen
<bekks> Welcher Pfad?
<Mausschubser> jetzt hab ich wieder zugriff auf kommandozeile
<bekks> In einer Livecd kannst Du NUR mit /media/disk/etc/fstab etwas anfangen, mit /etc/fstab landest Du auf der LiveCD selbst.
<Mausschubser> und wenn ich da cd /etc/fstab/ eingebe, dann heißt es not a directory
<bekks> Also muss sich ja jetzt die Fehlermeldung geändert haben.
<Mausschubser> hab schon media genommen
<Mausschubser> ich starte nochmal neu und sage dir dann die genaue fehlermeldung
<bekks> Du bist doch jetzt in der Kommandozeile, OHNE livecd, richtig?
<Mausschubser> jap
<bekks> Dann musst du /etc/fstab nehmen.
<bekks> Aber starte erstmal neu, wegen der genauen Fehlermeldung.
<Mausschubser> gut
<Mausschubser> wie kommt denn das problem zustande?
<Mausschubser> und was is wenn ich die externe platte wieder nutzen will?
<k1l> weil du dein grips nicht anstrengst. du kannst nicht einfach einen befehl eintippen. du musst shcon nachdenken, ob er passt und wissen, was er macht
<Mausschubser> entschuldigung?
<Mausschubser> parle tu francais?
<Mausschubser> k1l:  ?
<k1l> in der fstab steht drin, dass er die swap-partition von der externen festplatte mounten soll. die braucht aber zu lange zum anlaufen, daher die meldung
<Mausschubser> entschuldige, aber du hast gad den zusammenhang nicht verstanden
<Mausschubser> ich wollte wissen wieso so ein fehler überhaupt passiert
<bekks> k1l hat den Zusammenhang sauber erkannt und erklärt :)
<Mausschubser> boah
<bekks> Was ist denn nun die "neue" Fehlermeldung?
<k1l> Mausschubser: 1. erklärung, warum die fstab nicht zu finden war. 2. erklärung, warum der fehler beim booten kommt
<Mausschubser> Beim Einhängen von ext4 ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Also ein anderer Fehler als vorhin.
<Mausschubser> Drücken Sie S, um das Einhängen zu überspringen, oder M zur manuellen Wiederherstellung
<Mausschubser> k1l:  2.
<Mausschubser> bekks:  die hängen irgendwie zusammen
<Mausschubser> am anfang ist erst der andere fehler aufgetreten, nachdem man mir dann letzte woche hier geholfen hatte ist dieser fehler erschienen und danach der andere
<Mausschubser> mittlerweile erscheint wohl nur noch dieser
<Mausschubser> wir drücken warscheinlich M?
<Mausschubser> bekks:  soll ich mal "was" dücken?
<k1l> drück mal s und guck, ob er weiterbootet
<k1l> von welchem setup sprechen wir hier eigentlich? welches ubuntu? diese ext. festplatte nun angesteckt? 
<Mausschubser> k1l:  s gedrückt
<Mausschubser> kubuntu 11.04 
<Mausschubser> nein, hab sie nicht angesteckt, mach ich gleich. hatte es damals gemacht und es hatte nix gebracht
<bekks> Die Platte anzustecken wird nichts bringen.
<Mausschubser> k1l:  s drücken hat nix gebracht
<bekks> Du hast sie in der fstab auskommentiert...
<bekks> Mausschubser: Was genau passiert eim S drücken?
<Mausschubser> die fehlermeldung geht weg
<Mausschubser> es sieht so aus als ob er normal hochfährt
<Mausschubser> die punkte bewegen sich aber es passiert einfach nichts
<Mausschubser> das kann man auch 1 h so lassen, es passiert nix
<Mausschubser> so, hab nochmal neu gestartet
<Mausschubser> bekks:  man kann auch M drücken, da kommt mann dann zur kommandozeile
<bekks> dann nopaste jetzt mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
<Mausschubser> also m drücken
<Mausschubser> ich krieg die krise
<Mausschubser> also
<Mausschubser> nopaste läßt sic nicht installieren
<Mausschubser> vermutlich keine netzwerkverbindung
<Mausschubser> also keine treiber dazu geladen
<Mausschubser> wenn ich den wiederherstellungsmodus will, dann bleibt er auch mit fehlermeldung hängen
<Mausschubser> ich tipp sie mal ab
<Mausschubser> Beim Einhängen von ext4 ist ein fehler aufgetreten, drücken Sie S.......
<Mausschubser> mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp "errors_remount-ro"
<Mausschubser> mountall: mount ext4 [492] brach mit dem Status 32 ab
<Mausschubser> mountall: Dateisystem konnte nicht eingehängt werden : ext4
<Mausschubser> fsck: fsck.errors= remount-ro: not found
<Mausschubser> fsck. error 2 while executing fsck.errors= remount-ro for /dev/sdb7
<Mausschubser> ata_id[726]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sdb
<Mausschubser> nächstes mal nehm ich nen paste-dienst
<Mausschubser> bekks:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403232/
<Mausschubser> k1l:  vielleicht willst du auch mal .... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403232/
<Mausschubser> k1l:  konnte dmesg nicht ausführen und auch nicht installieren da wohl noch keine netzwerktreiber geladen waren
<k1l> Mausschubser: da muss was in der fstab kaputt sein. nochmal live-cd booten und die fstab der installierten version nopasten, komplett! (vorher partition mounten etc)
<Mausschubser> k1l geht klar
<Mausschubser> k1l:  bist du ein nachtmensch?
<k1l> eigentlich ja, aber lange halte ich nicht mehr durch, da ich morgen wieder raus muss.
<Funfood> wer nicht
<Mausschubser> die Cd startet
<Mausschubser> ich nicht, zun Glück
<Mausschubser> ich nutze meinen urlaub um mein system zu reparieren, geil wa?
<Mausschubser> nutzt hier einer ne externe platte?
<dAnjou> Mausschubser: hä? für was?
<Mausschubser> dAnjou:  hä, für sicherungen zum beispiel
<Mausschubser> oder Datentransporte
<k1l> Mausschubser: sicher nutzt wer sowas
<Mausschubser> k1l:  und bei euch gabs das problem anscheinend nicht....
<Mausschubser> k1l:  so, bin jetzt wieder in der konsole
<Mausschubser> k1l:  also lautet der befehl nopaste /media/disk/etc/fstab ?
<Mausschubser> oder hinter fstab noch ein / ?
<k1l> nein, gar nicht.
<k1l> 1. pastebinit heisst das programm
<k1l> 2. kann ich nicht raten, wo du was hingemountest hast
<Mausschubser> disk is scho richtig
<Mausschubser> k1l:  http://pastebin.com/0HK2iBJf
<k1l> sagmal, was hast du da eigentlich rumgefummelt in der fstab?
<Mausschubser> was man mir gesagt hat
<Mausschubser> vorhin die # vor den letzten eintrag
<k1l> in der zeile 10 fehlt der mountpunkt
<k1l> mach da mal nen "/" rein
<Mausschubser> ok, mom
<Mausschubser> k1l:  wo muß de / hin? also in zeile 10
<k1l> zwischen /dev/disk/by-uuid/5dc9d972-3641-475c-ad33-c5d8390a4842 und ext4
<k1l> und leerzeichen neben dem / davor und dahinter bitte
<Mausschubser> k1l:  und die # ganz unten bleibt?
<Mausschubser> ja, hab leerzeichen
<k1l> danach nochmal nopasten die fstab
<Mausschubser> k1l:  http://pastebin.com/aTSMbBhe
<k1l> ja, sollte nun passen
<Mausschubser> gut, dann probier ich es nochmal
<k1l> und in zukunft machst du bitte immer erst eine backupkopie von systemfiles, wenn du daran rumfummelst
<Mausschubser> gut, aber als ich da was dran rumgemacht hatte, war das ding schon "futsch"
<Mausschubser> jetzt mach ich mal nen neustartt
<Mausschubser> und noch ne frage
<Mausschubser> wenn ich in zukunft meine externe platte anbinde
<Mausschubser> funktioniert sie dann?
<k1l> das hängt von der platte ab, wenn die nen knacks hat bringt dir auch ein funktionierendes normales system nicht.
<Mausschubser> also die is nagelneu
<Mausschubser> läuft unter windows ohne probleme
<Mausschubser> jetzt braucht das system ewig um hochzufahren
<Mausschubser> :-(
<k1l> Mausschubser: man sollte die platten auch unter win ordentlich aushängen.
<Mausschubser> und die startanimation wandert und wandert....
<evilfuchs> das koennte ein FS Check sein
<Mausschubser> k1l:  ich weiß, aber ich hatte sie zuerst unter linux in Betrieb
<evilfuchs> habe er Geduld. 
<Mausschubser> und erst als sie nicht mehr wollte hab ich sie unter win überprüft
<Mausschubser> gut, meiner einer wird sich gedulden, aber es wäre natürlich toll wenn das einem laien auch durch ne nachricht angezeigt wird
<ThreeM> tut der bootscreen doch auch üblicherweise
<Mausschubser> also wenn er die externe platte überprüfen sollte, dann sag ich mal gute nacht
<k1l> Mausschubser: nagelneu aber erst linux, dann win. nichts gemacht aber ne vermurkste fstab. irgendwie passt da ne menge nicht bei dir
<Mausschubser> tja
<Mausschubser> das sind 2 TB die er wohl prüft
<Mausschubser> ich hoffe er prüft nur beschriebene sektoren
<Mausschubser> k1l:  und was willst mir damit sagen? dass ich an meinem system herumgemacht habe?
<Mausschubser> ThreeM:  wußte ich nicht
<Mausschubser> ich dachte, das ist nur dafür da um die ganzen befehle im hintergrund zu verdecken
<ThreeM> so ich bin nächtigen
<Mausschubser> gute nacht
<Mausschubser> evilfuchs:  wieviel geduld brauch ich denn?
<k1l> Mausschubser: tu oder lass was du willst. ich sage dir nur meine sicht. die "ich habe aber gar nichts gemacht" tour hört man hier zu oft.
<k1l> ich bin auch pennen. gn8
<Mausschubser> k1l:  ich habe nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten gesucht NACHDEM ich das Problem hatte
<Mausschubser> hat denn das problem vielleicht mit initramfs zu tun? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-06
<Mausschubser> evilfuchs: biste noch da? der rechner "überprüft" wohl immernoch.....?
<Mausschubser> gute nacht
<Fussel> guten morgen
<Fussel> wie schalte ich den gnome-screensaver dauerhaft ab? in den startprogrammen steht der nicht. ubuntu 10.04
<bullgard4> Fussel: Scheinbar, indem Du das paket gnome-screensaver deinstallierst.
<Fussel> hm, nicht das der mir da n par abhängigkeiten mitreist, die praktisch sind
<bullgard4> Hihi, Angst vor der eigenen Courage? Du wolltest ihn doch dauerhaft abschalten, nicht ich.
<Fussel> naja, nur den screensaver, was weiß ich was da noch dranhängt
<bullgard4> Fussel: Führ mal aus: '~$ aptitude why gnome-screensaver'. Dann siehst Du das genauer.
<Fussel> was seh ich da?
<bullgard4> Fussel: "was da noch dranhängt"
<Fussel> ok, demnach hängt da nix dran
<bekks> Fussel: Dann hast Du das Paket ubuntu-desktop nicht installiert ;)
<Fussel> bekks, normale ubuntu 10.04 instalation
<Fussel> also nach dem befehl steht da: i   ubuntu-desktop Empfiehlt gnome-screensaver
<koegs> und wieso schaltets du den bildschirmschoner nicht über system->einstellungen->Bildschirmschoner ab?
<janda> wollte ich auch gerade nachfragen*grübel*
<janda> einfach den haken wegnehmen und gut ist
<Fussel> ok, das häkchen "bildschirmschoner aktivieren, wenn benutzer untätig is" hab ich mal rausgemacht
<janda> und das wars schon
<Fussel> fein, danke :)
<jokrebel> hi
<bmg1900> hallo zusammen
<bmg1900> ich habe eine frage zu ubuntu one  und dem iphone. ich möchte gerne meine musik im ubuntu one ordner über mein iphone hören, muss ich dafür die musik erst auf mein iphone kopieren oder ist es auch möglich die zu streamen?
<orst3n> ich glaube da gibt es eine ubuntu one app im appstore.
<orst3n> zum streamen
<bmg1900> orst3n: ja, die gibt es wohl (habe sie noch nicht installiert). und ich habe auch gelesen, dass das streamen wohl möglich ist, aber dabei interessiert mich dann noch ob das kostenlos ist. auf der ubuntu one homepage steht was von einem abo (was für mich nicht in frage kommt)
<deem> vlc kann streamen, dazu muss aber ein rechner an sein
<orst3n> da kann ich dir nich helfen, aber als alternative würd ich mir das mal anschauen: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp
<orst3n> nach ner spende auch uneingeschränkt nutzbar
<orst3n> und es gibt ein paar client apps für android/iphones uws..
<orst3n> oder ampache, da gibts aber nur schlechte/veraltete apps fürs telefon
<drizzto> weis wer warum der download beim JDownloader nicht mehr funzt?!
<deem> ,funzen? drizzto 
<shetlandpony> drizzto: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<k1l> drizzto: nein
<drizzto> naja der lädt da kein install file mehr runter und das update jar is wohl kaputt
<deem> drizzto: wie hast du den installiert?
<drizzto> hmm über das software center. Selbst auf deren Homepage wird man darauf verwiesen
<deem> also hast du deren ppa eingefügt?
<drizzto> ja
<deem> dann wende dich bitte an den jdownloader support
<deem> zu finden in #jdownloader
<drizzto> ah was es nicht alles gibt :D danke
<bmg1900> orst3n: danke für den tipp mit subsonic, bin gerade dabei das zu testen
<CalebRip> Ich hatte n Ubuntu 8.04 (server) das auf den Reboot nicht reagierte. Der Reboot wurde an alle konsolen gemeldet aber nichts passierte. Im syslog tat sich nichts wie auch im dmesg. Wo hätte ich noch gucken können was los ist?
<CalebRip> Achso , lsof hat nicht mehr reagiert (musste mit strg+c abbrechen) und ps ax hat mir die Prozesse der letzten 44 Tage angezeigt die wohl nie beendet aber durchgeführt wurden.
<joschi> CalebRip: richtiges blech oder virtualisiert?
<CalebRip> sorry grad n disconnect gehabt und die Nachricht verlohren. was hatte wer geschrieben?
<gzor> hi, weiß jemand wie man es einrichten kann, das nutzer über ein wlan anschluss auf den internetzugang, der über den netzwerkanschluss angebunden zugreifen können?
<k1l> ,router? gzor 
<shetlandpony> gzor, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<k1l> gzor: ganz unten bei den links findest du was zu wlan-router und AP verlinkt
<gzor> ah ok danke :)
<k1l> aber auf gut glück könntest du mal oben auf das networkmanager applet klicken. da sollte auch was sein iirc
<gzor> ich habs jetzt nach der anleitung gemacht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe
<gzor> ist einfacher :)
<gzor> aber danke für den link k1l
<k1l> kein problem
<megon_> Hallo zusammen. Um Euch ein Problem zu berichten benötige ich eine kurze Erläuterung zu pastebinit - Jemand hierzu bereit?
<megon_> LetoThe2nd - verfügbar?
<k1l> ,pastebinit? megon_ 
<shetlandpony> megon_, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sash_> Erläuterung zu pastebinit? Was gibts da zu erläutern?
<megon_> Ich habe es nach der obrigen Anleitung "gemacht". Mein screen bleibt leer? Wie ist das posting der Ausgabe in z.B. diesem Forum?
<megon_> apt-get -f install | pastebinit
<megon_> ... war die Eingabe
<deem> megon_: dann spuckt dir dein terminal einen link aus
<megon_> nein. hat er nicht
<megon_> Ich verstehe es so, dass der Link in Forum "gelegt" würde. Wäre mir so klar, jedoch habe ich keine Ausgabe
<deem> bitte?
<deem> in welches Forum soll der denn gelegt werden? o_O
<megon_> ich gebe die oben beschriebene Zeile als root ein und erwarte einen Link. Diesen könnte ich dann posten, oder?
<megon_> hier
<megon_> um zu meinem eigentlichen Problem zu kommen ;-)
<deem> richtig, aber als root musst du nur den apt-get befehl ausführen
<deem> pastebinit funktioniert auch ohne root rechte
<sash_> Ja, genau so. pastebinit spuckt den Link aus. Alternativ kopierst du das einfach, gehst auf eine Paste-Seite, fügst den ein, klickst auf Ok und gibst uns den Link.
<megon_> moment - teste ich
<k1l> megon_: warum als root? und ubuntu ist root nicht gleich root. ist pastebinit überhuapt installiert? welches ubuntu ist das?
<megon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703291/
<megon_> so?
<megon_> die wäre der lsb_release -a
<megon_> pastebin habe ich installiert: K1l
<sash_> megon_: Und dein eigentliches Problem ist jetzt?
<megon_> Ja, hat demnach funktioniert :-) So, mein eigentliches Problem ist ein fehlerhaftes Paket, welches nicht installiert werden kann. Anbei hierzu die Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703293/
<sash_> megon_: Was sagt apt-get purge cups (Deinstalliert cups und alle Konfigurationen vollständig)
<megon_> Gut, könnte ich ausführe. Dann würde mein Drucker aber nicht mehr funktionieren ?! Die cups-Datei liegt temporär im System. Es besteht sicherlich eine Information, welche apt-get eine autom. "Nach"installation veranlaßt. Diese sollte doch zu editieren sein, oder?
<jokrebel> hä?
<k1l> megon_: sind denn da fremdquellen aktiv oder hast du da mal etwas verändert?
<megon_> ok, wie fings an? Der Autoupdater wollte u.a. die cups-Datei installieren und brach ab. Jedesmal, wenn nun eine Installation ausgeführt wird, will das System die cups nachinstallieren. UNd genau dieses möchte ich unterbinden
<megon_> nein, nichts geändert
<jokrebel> megon_: Warum willst Du unterbinden, das Cups auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht wird? _Ich_ kann Dir grad nicht folgen… (andere?)
<megon_> Nach dem Hinweis der gescheiterten Aktualisierung erhalte ich unter details folgende Meldung:http://paste.ubuntu.com/703297/
<megon_> Da die Installation / Aktualisierung fehl schlägt
<megon_> Ich hatte die Datei schon aus der originalen Quelle her ersetzt - bringt nichts
<sash_> Welche Datei hast du manuell ersetzt?
<megon_> Einen habe ich noch: Die Aktualisierung des Grafiktreiber bringt folgende Meldung: SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the cups package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<jokrebel> megon_: _wo_ ist den das CUPS her das Du aktuell drauf hast? Vermutlich nicht oas den offiziellen (Ubuntu) Quellen…
<sash_> megon_: Genug Fragen, die du erstmal beantworten könntest. Für dich nochmal zusammengefasst: Fremdquellen? Manuell was geamcht? Wieso willst du Cups nicht updaten?
<k1l> eben hiess es noch, er hat nichts verändert. jetzt hat er doch nen paket händisch ersetzt.
<megon_> /var/cache/apt/archives/cups_1.4.6-5ubuntu1.4_i386.deb
<megon_> Fremdquellen: nein; Man. geändert? Datei ersetzt; Cups updaten? - wenn funktionieren würde und nicht die Aktalisierung abbrechen würde......
<sash_> Welche Datei wodurch ersetzt?
<megon_> ??? Hatte ich doch geschrieben: Ich ging davon aus, dass die Datei korrupt wäre (hatte ich unter google gelesen) und habe die original-Datei von ubuntu geladen und an die Ursprungsstelle kopiert - sonst nix
<megon_> Jokrebel: doch
<megon_> nterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 100 zurück
<megon_> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<megon_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/cups_1.4.6-5ubuntu1.4_i386.deb
<megon_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<megon_> ich denke, diese Meldung sagt doch einiges aus und könnte den Lösungsweg vorgeben, oder?
<jokrebel> _wie_ hast Du die "orginal Datei" _wo_ geladen und an welche "Ursprungsstelle" koopiert. Das hört sich alles nicht so nach den "üblichen" Wegen an… sorry
<sash_> Ja. 1. dpkg --configure -a 2. apt-get purge cups, anschließend neuinstallieren von cups.
<megon_> nein. sicherlich nicht der normale weg. ich hatte aber eine andere Idee. 
<megon_> sash: moment - werde ich nun testen
<sash_> jokrebel: Er hat das debfile bei packages.ubuntu.com runtergeladen und nach /var/cache/apt/archives/ verschoben.
<megon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703313/
<megon_> sash: Zu Punkt 1
<sash_> Jep, mit aussagekräftigem Tipp.
<sash_> Denk dran, die Konfigurationen gehen dann flöten, ne?
<megon_> sash: ich kann den ersten Schritt nicht ausführen
<megon_> siehe hierzu http://paste.ubuntu.com/703313/
<sash_> Ehm, das war keine Reihenfolge, die irgendwie chronologisch gemacht werden muss.
<jokrebel> megon_: Ich für meine Person supporte "andere Ideen" nicht so gerne…
<sash_> Sorry, wenn das so rüberkam. Das waren Alternative 1 und Alternative 2.
<megon_> Bitte: jokrebel?
<sash_> Konzentration bitte :)
<megon_> auf jeden Fall kann ich dpkg ... nicht ausführen
<jokrebel> megon_: [12:32] <megon_> nein. sicherlich nicht der normale weg. ich hatte aber eine andere Idee. 
<megon_> ok
<deem> megon_: dpkg mit sudo ausführen
<sash_> megon_: Depends. Er ist ja schon root (Hoffentlich mit sudo -i geworden)
<k1l> er soll einfach die genannte 2. alternative benutzen
<k1l> und unter ubuntu sollte er nicht als root rumfummeln.
<megon_> Also. ich habe hier ein Notebook mit ubuntu und die erste Installation begeisterte mich total. Das System lief nun eine Zeit lang einwandfrei und ich möchte gerne ran festhalten
<sash_> Ist hier irgendwo ne versteckte Kamera?
<megon_> k1l: als root nur für diese Aktion. Ansonsten immer sudo
<sash_> megon_: 2. apt-get purge cups
<megon_> sekunde
<k1l> megon_: das können wir gerne nachher ausdisktuieren. aber der rootacc. ist unter ubuntu zurecht deaktiviert, weil die zielgruppe mit sudo mehr als bedient ist
<megon_> ok. UNter suse wars man halt gewohnt
<megon_> sash_: Fehler - gleich kommt die Rückmeldung
<megon_> man beachte die 3 letzten Zeilen :-( http://paste.ubuntu.com/703317/
<sash_> apt-get install cups
<megon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703318/
<sash_> megon_: Ausgabe von 'ls /etc/init.d/cup*' bitte
<megon_> /etc/init.d/cups
<megon_> das war die Ausgabe
<bioxz> Hi
<sash_> megon_: 'grep invoke-rc.*cups* /var/lib/dpkg/info/*'
<sash_> Ausgabe davon bitte
<bioxz> Kann mir hier eventuell jemand die Frage beantworten, ob man den properitären Nvidia Treiber über Befehle steuern kann? xrandr funktioniert ja wohl leider nicht :/
<bioxz> Ich möchte erreichen, dass je nach eingeloggtem User ein anderer Bildschirm verwendet wird
<dreamon_> bioxz, Schau mal ob "disper" das eventuell kann.
<geser> megon_: /etc/init.d/cups müsste ein symlink sein. Kannst du mal schauen, ob dies bei dir auch so ist und ob die Zieldatei existiert?
<megon_> geser: sekunde
<megon_> geser: ja, mit mc nachgesehen - jedoch ist das Ziel !cups (und in rot)
<megon_> sash_: hatte Deinen Kommentar übersehen - sorry
<geser> megon_: "ls -l /etc/init.d/cups" zeigt dir wohin der Link geht (sollte /lib/init/upstart-job sein). Was ergibt dann ein "ls -l /lib/init/upstart-job" bei dir?
<megon_> sash_ : Hier das Ergebnis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703323/
<megon_> geser: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2011-07-14 17:08 /etc/init.d/cups -> /etc/init.d/cupsys
<megon_> geser: Der 2. Befehl: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2182 2011-04-21 00:45 /lib/init/upstart-job
<megon_> wow - ich weiss zwar nicht genau, was ich hier immer eingebe, jedoch bedanke ich mich für die umfangreiche Unterstützung. Das Log des chats werde ich mir nochmlas durchsehen
<bioxz> draemon_: danke, klingt interessant, ich werds mal testen
<bioxz> dreamon_: siehe @draemon_ -.-
<k1l> ,completion? bioxz 
<shetlandpony> bioxz: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<bioxz> shetlandpony: ouh, danke. Ich wollte danach schon ewig mal suchen, auf die einfachste Lösung bin ich garnicht gekommen ;)
<geser> megon_: interessant, warum geht bei dir /etc/init.d/cups auf /etc/init.d/cupsys?
<geser> ich nehme an /etc/init.d/cupsys existiert nicht. Das würde deine Fehlermeldungen erklären (und auch warum ein apt-get purge nicht fehlerfrei war)
<megon_> geser: Was kann / Sollte ich Deiner Meinung nach nun tun?
<bioxz> dreamon_: vielen, vielen, vielen Dank! Das Tool macht genau was ich wollte, und das mit einem einfachen Befehl - super!
<sash_> geser: /etc/init.d/cupsys ist btw auch in packages.ubuntu.com nicht auffinbar.
<geser> megon_: sofern keiner hier Veto schreit, dann sollte ein "sudo ln -sf /lib/init/upstart-job /etc/init.d/cups" es reparieren
<bioxz> Mal davon abgesehen, dass Compiz gerade krepiert ist :/
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag wie heist die application die unter 10.04 die pdf's öffnet ?
<IchGuckLive> ich hätte das gerne zum anklicken wie bei Adobe pdfreader geht das ?
<sash_> IchGuckLive: Sollte evince sein.
<geser> sash_: das klingt nach einer Altlast von der Umbenennung cupsys -> cups, die entweder überlebt hat (oder durch ein Fremdpaket(Druckertreiber) kaputt gemacht wurde)
<sash_> Ok.
<IchGuckLive> sash_: danke
<megon_> Ich glaube, das wars gewesen. Nun funktionierte apt-get install cups und es gab keine Fehlermeldung.
<graveguard> Wenn ich mir von der Adobe-Seite den Flash Player 11 laden will, lande ich immer im Software-Center wo mir dann aber nur die 10er Version zum Download angeboten wird... Wie bekomm ich es nun hin, dass ich an die 11er Version komm?
<jokrebel> graveguard: IIRC ist Flash11 noch beta und deshalb auch noch nicht in den Ubuntu-Quellen. Warum (glaubst Du) das zu benötigen?
<graveguard> Es ist seit ein paar Tagen keine Beta mehr, und ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass die Performance besser ist als bei der 10er
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash#Installation-Adobe-Flash-11
<graveguard> Ja nur leider funktioniert das nicht so, wie da beschrieben, da man kein deb-Paket zum Download bekommt...
<megon_> Thema cups:  danke. Funktioniert
<jokrebel> graveguard: Da dies aber noch nicht mal den Einzug in Oneiric (#ubuntu-de+1) geschafft hat wird das nicht so einfach sein. Hast Du 64bit? Dann das PPA…
<graveguard> Ne hab ich leider nicht, naja schade, ist auch nicht so schlimm
<geser> graveguard: ich habe mir das tar.gz herruntergeladen und die libflash.so in mein ~/.mozilla/plugins kopiert
<Minipluto> huhu, wie bekomme ich das unter einen hut, dass ich bei einem x-server für Spiele den xserver mit sudo starten muss und dass wine dann nicht meckert, dass .wine nicht mir gehöre?
<Minipluto> ich meine am elegantesten. Gibt da sicher viele Möglichkeiten
<Minipluto> aber mir fallen nur quick&dirty methoden ein
<jokrebel> Minipluto: XServer mit sudo starten ist _sehr_ dirty IMHO
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ja das war ziemlich unüberlegt von mir. Habe vorhin etwas falsch gemacht und daraufhin den xserver mit sudo gestartet, obwohl es von tty0 auch so geht.
<Minipluto> muss mal eben irssi neu starten
<dreamon_> bioxz, Gern geschehen. Freut mich das es läuft. Ich ruf das über mit Tastenkombinationen auf. Hat mich bisher auch noch nicht enttäuscht.
<Minipluto> ich suche trotzdem noch nach Tipps für den eigenen x-server für Spiele weil bei mir funktioniert das eigentlich nie richtig gut. Z.B. ist die Performance bei 3D-Spielen extrem miserabel obwohl ich dachte, dass gerade das nicht passieren sollte
<Mausschubser> guten tag
<Hodes_> hi leute. ich hatte ubuntu mal auf dem netbook getestet. findet ihr das es optimal läuft? Hat jmd erfahrungen mit xfce gesammelt?
<deem> ,ot? Hodes_ 
<shetlandpony> Hodes_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<k1l> Hodes_: auf nem netbook sollte man mal über unity nachdenken wegen dem kleinen display
<Mausschubser> k1l:  hallo, ich hoffe du hast meine letzte nachricht von gestern noch bekommen
<k1l> Mausschubser: nein
<Hodes_> k1l: joa, aber es lief aus meiner sicht eher suboptimal. aber gut ich geh ins ot
<Mausschubser> k1l:  du hattest etwas angedeutet und ich hatte danach gemeint, dass ich erst NACH dem Problem angefangen habe nach Lösungen zu suchen, dadurch kann es natürlich verbastelt erscheinen
<Mausschubser> zumindest ist mein Problem wohl immernoch nicht gelöst
<Mausschubser> arbeitet hier jemand mit virtualbox?
<Mausschubser> ist es möglich die entsprechenden images einfach zu kopieren und aufsetzen des systems einfach zurück zu spielen?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: nein.
<Mausschubser> nacu aufsetzen,..
<Mausschubser> nach, sollte das heißen
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  nein, was? bitte genauer
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: wenn, dann den ganzen virtualbox-ordner wegsichern.
<Mausschubser> ah
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: und was genauer? du fragtest "geht es" - und ich sagte "nein" ;-) 100%ig präzise.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  und der wird dann bei einer neuinstallation von virtualbox einfach erkannt?
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  ich hatte davor noch gefragt ob jemand damit arbeitet
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: metafragen wie "arbeitet wer mit" werden von mir grundsätzlich ignoriert, da überflüssig.
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: und jein, es geht ohne weiteres, wenn du die standardpfadeinstellungen von vbox nicht geändert hast.
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: bedenke aber, dass vbox irgendwann mal (ich glaube v3->v4) den pfad geändert hat. erst wars ~/.VirtualBox, jetzt ists ~/VirtualBox\ VMs
<Mausschubser> k1l:  zu deiner info: mittlerweile erscheint gar keine fehlermeldung mehr, der startbildschirm des systems ist nur zu sehen während sich die animation bewegt 
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: ergo: im zweifelsfall beide ordner mitnehmen.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  gut, ich hab da nicht wirklich was geändert, außer usb-unterstützung aktiviet, 
<Mausschubser> was also den pfad net betrifft
<k1l> Mausschubser: ist das ne virtualbox installation?
<Mausschubser> ja richtig, ich glaub es gibt da jetzt den Ordner VM
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: kay. dann sollte es ausreichen, diese beiden ordner soweit vorhanden einfach wegzusichern und wieder reinzukopieren.
<Mausschubser> k1l:  nein, aber ich habe da wichtige programme in der Windows-VM
<Mausschubser> k1l:  an die ich eigentlich unbedingt ran muß, ich könnte die natürlich auch unter windows (2. partition) installieren, aber dann muß ich wieder die alten datenbestände herrichten
<Mausschubser> diese VMs fressen sonst mehr  zeit als die installation von Linux
<k1l> Mausschubser: dann nimm mal quiet aus den bootoptionen raus.
<Mausschubser> k1l:  du meinst im bios?
<k1l> nein, im grub
<mnass> wie kriegt man das "pinentry" bei gpg wieder weg - seit ich thunderbird installiert hab kommt da nen fenster zum pw eingeben auch bei gpg in der komandozeile - da kann man aber nix reinkopieren
<Mausschubser> oder gibts sowas, acha
<Mausschubser> hab null ahnung von grub, leider
<Mausschubser> k1l:  wie geht das?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten?highlight=nosplash#Grub-2  Mausschubser 
<Mausschubser> ah, danke
<Mausschubser> k1l:  so, neustart
<Mausschubser> k1l:  hat nichts geändert
<k1l> und noplymouth dazuschrieben anstatt splash oder was auch immer da steht als bootoption
<Mausschubser> ich schau nochmal in grub rein
<Mausschubser> k1l:  es gibt: splash vga=788 und splash vt.handoff=7
<k1l> Mausschubser: du hast den normalen grub eintrag für ubuntu ausgewählt und e gedrückt?
<Mausschubser> genau
<Mausschubser> du weißt ja noch, dass ich Kubuntu habe, richtig? Weiß nicht ob das nen Unterschied macht
<k1l> dann in der zeile, wo vorne linux steht das quiet löschen und anstatt dem splash mal nosplash eintragen. dann strg+x oder F10 zum booten
<Mausschubser> wenn ich dabei in den konsolenmodus wechsle, dann kann ich mich als normaler benutzer anmelden
<Mausschubser> aber die startanimation braucht ewig, wie vorher
<k1l> hmm, glaube seit neustem soll man wohl noplymouth anstatt nosplash nehmen.
<Mausschubser> habs abgeändert
<Mausschubser> jetzt seh ich die kommandozeile
<Mausschubser> k1l:  der letzte eintrag ist ne fehlermeldung bezüglich ata_id, den gabs aber früher schon
<k1l> ,fn? Mausschubser 
<shetlandpony> Mausschubser: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Mausschubser> k1l:  gut, welche infos brauchst du? Ich bin jetzt in der Kommandozeile und kann mich anmelden, darüber ist der Grub-Eintrag
<k1l> wenn das letzte was du siehst ne fehlermeldung ist, dann wäre die doch mal interessant oder?
<k1l> dmesg mal nopasten z.b.
<k1l> wie dem auch sei. sammel mal bitte alle infos zusammen und pack sie in eine fehlerbeschreibung. ich mach mir was zu essen
<Mausschubser> k1l:  die fehlermeldung lautet: ata_id[329]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for /dev/sda
<Mausschubser> mach ich, guten appetit
<Mausschubser> naja, die frage ist dmesg wovon? Wie lautet der Pfad?
<stealz> hai
<Mausschubser> thunfisch
<Mausschubser> :-)
<stealz> =)
<Mausschubser> k1l:  mein fehler, hatte mich verlesen. Wenn ich jetzt pastebinit dmesg eingebe, dann sagt er dass er davon nicht lesen kann
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: dmesg ist ein programm. -> "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  achso, den befehl muß ich wohl auswendig lernen, danke
<Mausschubser> k1l:  so, habs endlich hinbekommen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703383
<kevin_> Hallo, ist es möglich eingehende E-Mail von Domain a auf Domain b weiterzuleiten?
<joschi> kevin_: ja
<kevin_> danke
<Der-Sebo> guten tag
<Der-Sebo> kann ich einen dienst unter der init.d unter einem anderen user ausführen?
<jokrebel> Der-Sebo: Wozu soll das gut sein? IIRC laufen diese "Dienste" alle mit Sudo-Rechten. Was genau willst Du _eigentlich_ erreichen?
<Der-Sebo> würde gerne einen user haben unter dem die vboxen laufen, damit ich die über die oberfläche verwaltenkann
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: so nicht ganz richtig, sie werden mit root-rechten gestartet. sie können diese aber auch wieder abgeben, siehe webserver.
<Der-Sebo> wenn die vbox unter root läuft schmiert die gtk unter gnome ab
<LetoThe2nd> Der-Sebo: ich persönlich würd mir mal die initscripts von apache oder lighttpd anschauen. die laufen ja bekanntlich als www-user oder nobody später.
<Der-Sebo> wo find ich die den?
<Mausschubser> n
<LetoThe2nd> Der-Sebo: wenn du sie installiert hast, hoffentlich unter /etc/init.d - ansonsten per google :-)
<Der-Sebo> danke, werd es mir anschaun
<LetoThe2nd> Der-Sebo: man kann auch sudo dazu heranziehen... da vllt. mal manpage inhalieren, oder su
<Mausschubser> k1l:  noch da?
<LetoThe2nd> Der-Sebo: sollte sicher per google jede menge erreichbare beispiele geben.
<LetoThe2nd> Der-Sebo: sogar der erste hit schon enthält jede menge schöner vorschläge: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/394984/best-practice-to-run-linux-service-as-a-different-user
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ye8m9r | sysadmin - Best practice to run Linux service as a different user - Stack Overflow
<koegs> ich versteh das problem grad nicht... du installierst Virtualbox und startest die GUI als der User, der die Vboxen managed...
<Der-Sebo> ja aber wie start ich die dann headleas
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: bedingt halt, dass der user a) sich anmelden darf und b) das auch tut.
<LetoThe2nd> von daher find ich das ansinnen schon ok.
<koegs> http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/wiki/vboxwebServiceConfigLinux
<Der-Sebo> wenn root die vbox starten will geht es ja nicht da vbox die maschinen den usern zuweist
<Der-Sebo> der user heißt master
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: kann man machen, ist aber nicht direkt schön *find*
<Der-Sebo> und root soll sie beim boot mit starten
<koegs> ich würde einen user anlegen, welcher die Vboxen starten darf und dann über phpvirtualbox managen, so mache ich das jedenfalls
<LetoThe2nd> Der-Sebo: bitte, geh mal den von mir lesen. steht alles drin. ehrlich.
<Der-Sebo> danke guter tip
<Der-Sebo> und ich kann die laufende box dann unter der gui sehn?
<Der-Sebo> hab beide links gespeichert
<Der-Sebo> werd mir das morgen in ruhe mal anschaun
<Der-Sebo> vielen dank auf jeden fall
<koegs> ich empfehle wirklich phpvirtualbox, bedient sich fast wie ein VMWare-Server und Co
<LetoThe2nd> geschmackssache. ist halt wieder ein angreifbares ding mehr. PHP yay!
<koegs> klar, aber so ne virtualisierungmaschine mach ich normalerweise nicht von aussen erreichbar
<koegs> wenn ich sowas "headless" laufen lassen möchte, passt es nicht zu meiner definition, wenn ich dann per SSH oder wie auch immer die GUI aufrufen muss
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  hallo nochmals, ich würde gerne nicht nur meine VMs sichern
<Mausschubser> ich kann einfach nicht länger auf eine lösung warten
<Mausschubser> ich werde das system neu aufsetzen und danach alles zurückspielen
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: das ist schön, aber das mit den in sich stimmigen und aussagekräftigen fragen üben wir noch mal, ok?
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  ich war noch net fertig, lass mich doch mal ausreden :-)
<panther_> hi! Meine Paketverwaltung funktioniert nicht mehr. Wenn ich neu Updates machen will, werden die Quellen nicht richtig aufgelöst, so dass keine Daten übertragen werden. Was soll ich tuen?
<Mausschubser> kannst du mir unter kommandozeile helfen das ganze auf ne externe platte zu kopieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: *g* dann drück einfach erst ENTER, wenn du fertig bist. liest sich viel besser/flüssiger. danke sehr :-)
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  stimmt, hast recht, mach ich
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: ich geb dir gern ein paar hinweise, aber ich bin nicht die art vno supporter die dir jeden befehl vorkaut.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  kein thema, das verlange ich gar nicht, habe ja auch noch ein hirn
<Mausschubser> wird denn die externe platte beim hochfahren schon automatisch eingebunden?
<jokrebel> panther_: Mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und ein "sud apt-get upgrade", kopiere das ganze und schick es uns über einen Pastbin-Service.
<jokrebel> s/sud/sudo
<jokrebel> s/sud/sudo/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: s/sudo/sudo
<jokrebel> gr
<Mausschubser> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: 1) sorge für einen gemounteten, schreibfähigen sicherungsort 2) erstelle darin für alle unterschiedlichen dinge die du sicher willst jeweils einen ordner 3) klopf das zeug in die ordner, mit cp oder rsync
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: mounten tut man mit mount, zum kopieren wie gesagt cp oder rsync (hint zu letzterem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync#Sicherung-innerhalb-des-Systems, den --delete flag aber besser weglassen), und die rechte bleiben dir natürlich nur erhalten, wenn das zieldateisystem das auch unterstützt. NTFS tut das _NICHT_!
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: ordner erstellt man mit mkdir und damit ist eigentlich alles nötige gesagt :-)
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  was meinst du mit "die rechte bleiben mir nur erhalten wenn das zielsystem das unterstützt"?
<panther_> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403237/
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: ich sagte nicht "zielsystem", ich sagte "zieldateisystem". und das bedeutet: deine dateieigentümer und -rechte bleiben nur erhalten, wenn das dateisystem auf der externen platte das auch unterstützt. wäre sehr zu empfehlen.
<Mausschubser> habs aus faulheit abgekürzt...
<panther_> also ich hab es mit dem Befehl "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude  full-upgrade" gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: ich habe nichts gegen abkürzungen, allerdings sollten sie bitte nicht sinnverfremdend sein.
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: ich persönlich würde so im allgemeinen /home und /etc wegsicher, nur nebenbei.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  gut, ich habe auf der externen Platte aber NTFS, könnte man partitionieren da noch genug platz vorhanden ist, aber wie das wiederum geht, zudem ist da schon ein teil meiner sicherung drauf
<Mausschubser> ich seh schon, das wird ne katastrophe
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: wenn du erst jetzt im schadenfall über backups nachdenkst, ists ohnehin schon eine....
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: und bedenke, dass auch das potentielle "umpartitionieren" destruktiv sein kann, also solltest du das auch nur dann mit deiner platte machen wenn du wirklich die daten sicher noch woanders hast. plus, ein ntfs resize über usb ist meistens, nennen wirs mal... zeitintensiv.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  nein , habe ich nicht
<Mausschubser> ich habe sie irgendwoe, zum teil, verstreut, aber nicht alle
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: klingt nach sehr, sehr schlechter planung. vielleicht solltest du dir zeitnah ne andere platte für deine backups organisieren.
<Mausschubser> danke danke
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: achtung, blöder spruch: lernen durch schmerz ;-) aber denk dir nichts, die meisten von uns alten klugsch****ern haben das mehrfach selbst durchgemacht, deswegen wissen wir von was wir reden. :P
<cybertron> moin, kann mir einer erklären wieso root automatisch wieder in meinem ldap/samba aufgenommen wird?
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  so, wieder da, deine aussage kann ich aber leider nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. du wirst lachen, aber genau diese externe platte habe ich mir zur datensicherung zugelegt. wie ich schon sagte, ein teil wurde gesichert, dann habe ich die platte jemandem ausgeliehen weil sein system kurz vorm aus schien, als ich dann mein system ohne platte nutzen wollte, ging es nicht mehr
<jokrebel> panther_: Aber nur den ersten Befehl gepastet, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: *g* wie du meinst, aber *eine* externe festplatte mit *ntfs* drauf ist schlicht und ergreifend kein valides backupkonzept in meinen augen.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  es gibt nicht nur Linuxer
<Mausschubser> ich kann schlecht von nem xp rechner auf ext4 schreiben
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: habe ich auch nicht behauptet. aber wenn *du* als offensichlicher *linuxuser* deine linuxdaten backuppen willst... naja, dann sollte deine backupstrategie da auch für geeignet sein, oder sehe ich das falsch? :P
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  ich dachte, dass das kommerzielle NTFS-Format ausreichend sei
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: anyways - mein rat wäre: besorgt dir eine platte mit nem richtigen FS drauf. alles andere *kann* funktionieren, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: "dachte".
<Mausschubser> ja, gibs mir
<Mausschubser> *Hemd hochzieh
<koegs> NTFS kann mindestens schonmal POSIX-Rechte nicht ordentlich abbilden, also geht eine direktsicherung schonmal nicht
<Mausschubser> mein gott, wo bin ich hier gelandet?
<Mausschubser> seid ihr unix-administratoren?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: du solltest das nicht persönlich nehmen. ich sag dir nur, woran du im weiteren verlauf deines problems scheitern wirst, wenn du nicht von anfang an aufpasst und es richtig machst.
<Mausschubser> oder habt ihr am BDS mitgeschrieben?
<Mausschubser> BSD
<panther_> jokrebel: ne geht nicht weiter. kA
<koegs> sorg einfach dafür, dass entweder das Zieldateisystem die rechte abbilden kann oder dein Archiv diese Informationen mitsichert
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: und wenn du glaubst eine sinnvolle linux-sicherung auf ntfs machen zu können, dann ist das ohne zusätzliche massnahmen zu einem schlichten kopieren einfach falsch. punktum.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  ne 2. platte is net in sicht und ich sitze schon seit über 3 tagen an diesem problem
<Mausschubser> gibts die möglichkeit das auf dvd zu brennen? 
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: nö.
<jokrebel> panther_: Dann hast Du aber auch kein Problem…
<panther_> jokrebel:  mir kommst so vor als wär schon ewig kein update gemacht worden...
<Mausschubser> koegs:  punkt 1 is wohl nicht möglich hier
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: alternative wäre z.b.: dein backup er archiv machen, tar oder ähnliches. das kann die rechte mitsichern. dann ist das ding aber halt auch nciht merh direkt zugreifbar.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  dann müßte ich es halt entpacken bevor ich das Ganze zurückspiele, richtig? Oder wo gibts da noch Nachteile?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: *eine* grosse datei geht immer leichter kaputt als viele kleine, z.b.
<Mausschubser> achso
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: guckst du einfach mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tar
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<jokrebel> panther_: Und wenn Du das ganze so kopieren würdest, dass auch die eingegebenen Befehle mit zu sehen sind könnt ich das auch eher glauben…
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  ok, und wie war das mit dem anlegen einer ext4 partition?
<Mausschubser> zeitaufwendig und...?
<panther_> jokrebel: dann glaub mir einfach ;-)
<panther_> jokrebel: aber vllt war ich mal die siebe Tage und mach dann ein upgrade und schau ob es dann besser wird. Denk das einfach die Paketverwaltung seit dem letzten Upgrade aus dem Tritt gekommen ist.
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: das ext4-anlegen ist nicht zeitaufwendig, das dauert 10sec. der eventuell notwenige ntfs-resize ist das problem. der ist a) langsam und b) definitiv fehlerträchtig.
<koegs> jokrebel: geht es etwa um oneiric? :)
<Mausschubser> achso
<panther_> jokrebel: ausserdem würdest Du keinen Befehl sehen, da ich dafür ein Alias verwende..
<jokrebel> koegs: Hoffe doch nicht. Ein nicht näher spezifiziertes Update-Problem IIRC.
<panther_> jokrebel: bitte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403242/
<jokrebel> panther_: Danke. safe-upgrade gibt auch 0 0 0 0?
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  das installierern einer anderen grafischen Oberfläche von z.B. Gnome, wäre doch eine möglichkeit an die daten zu geraten, oder nicht?
<panther_> jokrebel: mmmh gibt ja noch die Lösung https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: was hat eine grafische oberfläche mit deinen backups zu tun?
<Mausschubser> über ne GUI könnt ich sie wenigstens runterbrennen
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: iso9660, namentlich das CD-Dateisystem kann auch keine rechte.
<Mausschubser> ist das denn nötig wenn ich die platte formatiere und neu aufsetze?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: dann kannst du genauso gut gleich die NTFS-platte nehmen. versteh mich nicht falsch, die daten kriegst du mit ntfs schon "gesichert". aber ich versprech dir, beim rückkopieren und weiterverwenden wirds haken.
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  und eine de-und reinstallation von KDE?
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: du kannst so zumindest zumindest ne manuell-punktuelle sicherung machen, also halt die für dich wichtigen daten rauskopieren. aber ob dann noch alle kopieren konfigurations dateien richtig tun... fraglich.
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: du, ich habe keine ahnung was deiner GUI fehlt. ich persönlich habe mich mit dir nur über backups unterhalten. :P
<Mausschubser> LetoThe2nd:  dann kannst es ja mit mir analysieren? :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Mausschubser: nö. GUI-probleme supporte ich nur seltenst, und KDE-mässige nie.
<LetoThe2nd> (schlicht aus unwissenheit=
<Mausschubser> hmm
<panther_> jokrebel: würd da ein backup von /etc/apt helfen?
<jokrebel> panther_: Hast Du denn die Vermutung, das in Deinem Backup zB. andere sources eingetragen sind?
<wego> Hallo, wenn ich einen Rechtsklick auf meinen persönlichen Ordner mache und mir die Größe anzeigen lasse, das dann mit der Größe der dazugehörigen Partition vergleiche stelle ich einen deutlichen unterschied fest. (Versteckte Ordner sind eingeblendet.) Wie kommt das? 
<ppq> wego: vergleichst du mit der "Verf." angabe in der ausgabe von df -h? oder womit?
<wego> Ich habe gerade mit Laufwerksverwaltung vergleichen. Also die Partition sollte nur mein Home-Verzeichnis beinhalten. Ok, lost+found ist auch noch da.
<ppq> da ist nämlich die reservierung für root schon abgezogen (bei ext3/ext4 sind standardmäßig 5% der kapazität für root reserviert und nicht beschreibbar, damit man noch dinge löschen kann, wenn das fs vollläuft)
<ppq> schau bitte nochmal mit df -h. es kann sein, dass die laufwerksverwaltung zwischen "frei" und "verfügbar" unterscheidet und du bei "frei" geguckt hast.
<wego> ppq: ähm 5%? Also Partition hat 41GB und 35,6 GB sind noch frei.
<ppq> ja
<wego> ppq: /dev/sda3  38G  244M   36G   1% /home
<ppq> wego: ok. und wenn du rechtsklick -> eigenschaften guckst (mit anzeige versteckter dateien, auch .Trash-1000!), wird da was anderes angezeigt?
<ppq> das trashverzeichnis ist da, wo du deine home partition eingehängt hast, also wohl in /home
<wego> ppq: Laufwerksverwaltung zeigt bei der Partition 41 GB an.  Rechtsklick auf home 35,6 GB frei. .trach-1000! finde ich nicht.
<Mendru> Hallo eine Frage. Ich habe mich mittels VPN zum Server meine Uni Verbunden und auch der Networkmanager Zeit an, dass ich erfolgreich verbunden bin. Es ist nämlich so: Wenn ich über meinen HochSchul Server online gehe, kann ich diverse E-Books kostenlos runterladen. Leider ( obwohl die Verbindung steht ) kann ich das nicht. Muss ich noch Firefox sagen, dass er VPN nutzten soll?
<ppq> wego: das ausrufezeichen gehörte nicht mit dazu. 41 Gigabyte sind ca. 38 Gibibyte. sowohl nautilus (dateimanager) als auch df -h zeigen den wert in GiB, auch wenn G oder GB dransteht
<Mausschubser> ah, der Herr ppq :-)
<ppq> die laufwerksverwaltung macht es wie die festplattenhersteller und zeigt den wert in Gigabyte an, also 41.000.000.000 byte
<ppq> hallo Mausschubser
<wego> Mendru: Vielleicht hilft dir ein Blick auf http://www.wie-ist-meine-ip.de weiter. 
<Mausschubser> hallo
<Mausschubser> ppq:  ich sehe, dass du beschäftigt bist, ich kann mich danach nochmal melden
<ppq> Mausschubser: schieß einfach los, ich kann es ja im backlog lesen (bzw, jemand anders)
<wego> ppq: Laufwerksverwaltung zeigt mir GB ist das auch GiB?
<ppq> wego: nein, in dem fall ist GB wirklich GB ;)
<ppq> das ist leider nicht konsistent
<Mendru> wego: Leider wird hier meine IP bzw. mein Provider angezeigt. Also stimmt da was nicht!
<wego> ppq: df -h ist in der Anzeige unabhängig von irgendwelchen Leserechten?!
<Mausschubser> ppq:  naja, danke, aber die anderen haben sich schon dran versucht und da wir 2 das erste mal an dem Problem gearbeitet hatten, du aber leider das Bett rufen hörtest, habe ich zwar an dem Abend deine Anleitung befolgt, das Problem konnte aber leider nicht gelöst werden ( ext4 konnte nicht eingebunden werden)
<ppq> wego: ja, und die 5% reservierten bereich schließt es bei "Verf." auch gleich mit aus
<wego> Mendru: ansonsten habe ich von VPN unter Ubuntu nicht viel wissen. Aber vielleicht ist das ein Ansatz für dich.
<ppq> Mausschubser: ich hab leider keine ahnung, wovon du sprichst, kannst du nochmal alles zusammensuchen was du dazu geschrieben hast und auf http://paste.ubuntu.com packen? möglichst auch das, was ich dazu gesagt hab ;)
<Mausschubser> ppq:  geht klar
<wego> ppq: Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten raus wo die ca. 5 GB Speicher geblieben sind? Die Festplatte und Ubuntu sind erst vor ein paar Tagen Partitioniert und installiert worden. 
<vectory> wego, gparted?
<robert1> Hallo und abend zusammen, ich habe hoffentlich nur ein kleines Problem mit Mediatomb, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403247/
<jokrebel> ...und je nach Plattengröße sind 5GB fürs Dateisystem verwendet IMHO nicht viel.
<wego> vectory: oh sehe gerade, es sind 3GB gparted sollte doch gleiches wie die Laufwerkswerwaltung anzeigen oder irre ich? (Habe gparted gerade nicht installiert.)
<ppq> wego: das wird wohl .Trash-1000 sein. eigentlich komisch, dass das ausgeblendet wird.. mach mal 'sudo du -shx /home' 
<wego> ppq: Zugriff auf „/home/.../.gvfs“ nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung  68M	/home
<ppq> wego: mh, das mit -s war wohl nicht ganz zielführend.. 'sudo du -hx --max-depth=1 /home' bitte
<ppq> wego: und das mit gvfs kannst du ignorieren
<Mausschubser> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703502/
<robert1> Mediatomb-Server starten mit sudo /etc/init.d/mediatomb start funktioniert einwandfrei, leider nicht automatisch beim systemstart
<apollo13> naja musst schon dafür eintragen ;)
<ppq> Mausschubser: ah, das war das, ok. und wenn die ext. hdd nicht dran ist, geht es?
<robert1> apollo13: meintest Du mich?
<apollo13> ja
<Mausschubser> ppq:  nein, leider auch nicht
<wego> 16K	/home/lost+found    |   du: Zugriff auf „/home/wego/.gvfs“ nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung  |  68M	/home/wego  |  68M	/home
<wego> ppq: Das war für dich
<robert1> apollo13: in der wiki steht, das mediatomb automatisch beim hochfahren des computers gestartet wird. scheinbar stimmt das nicht.
<apollo13> robert1: das ist wenns nach debian policy gepackaged wurde der fall
<apollo13> aber schau halt mal nach ob das auch wirklich eingetragen ist
<robert1> apollo13: wo nachschauen, kenn mich nicht so gut aus damit, sorry
<apollo13> robert1: das weiß ich nicht, da ubuntu und debian sich hier afaik anders verhalten
<Tyro> rt.de
<wego> ppq: Hallo?
<apollo13> ,geduld? wego
<shetlandpony> wego: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<robert1> apollo13: in /etc/init.d gibt es eine datei "mediatomb" 
<apollo13> ja aber das heißt nicht dass die aktiv ist
<apollo13> da musst (je nach ubuntu version iirc) in rc.* nachschauen
<jokrebel> .oO( geht es da nun um ein Ubuntu oder ein Debian? )
<apollo13> jokrebel: kA, 10.04 hatte ja zb noch durchaus init.d?!
<robert1> apollo13: wo finde ich "rc.*"?
<apollo13> im etc
<apollo13> aber lies lieber zuerst nach, in ubuntu hat sich da einiges getan
<robert1> apollo13: was soll ich lesen?
<apollo13> wie das init system von ubuntu funktioniert
<robert1> apollo13: ok, danke erstmal
<sdx23> ,dienste? robert1 
<shetlandpony> robert1, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
 * jokrebel hätte gerne zwischendurch mal ein "lsb_release -a"
<robert1> danke
<Mausschubser> wasn query?
<Mausschubser> gibts eigentlich auch nen linux-symbian kanal?
<ring0> Mausschubser, #qt-symbian oder #symbian
<Mausschubser> ring0:  perfekt, danke!
<Mausschubser> ring0:  wobei das wohl wenig mit Linux zu tun hat?
<ring0> Mausschubser, probier es aus
<Mausschubser> mach ich
<Mausschubser> ppq:  ich hoffe du hast mich nicht vergessen...
<robert1> apollo13: ich probiere mal sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/mediatomb sudo update-rc.d mediatomb defaults, ich denke das kann nix schaden
<apollo13> wie hast du mediatomb installiert? wenn über die paketverwaltung macht ersteres absolut null sinn
<robert1> apollo13: ja über synaptic
<apollo13> paste mal lsb_release -a
<robert1> apollo13: moment, anderer rechner
<robert1> apollo13: hatte ich doch schon geschrieben 10.04.3 LTS
<apollo13> nö hattest noch nicht
<robert1> apollo13: doch, hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403247/
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> vergleich doch was dort steht mit dem was jetzt steht
<robert1> apollo13: ok, du hast recht
<apollo13> aber vorm update-rc.d würde ich nachgucken ob die symlinks nicht schon existieren
<apollo13> wenn nein, bug report aufmachen -- debian philosophie ist dass zeugs nachm installieren verwendbar ist^^
<robert1> apollo13: also wenn ich den ordner per dateimanager mir anschaue sind da so pfeile an den dateien
<apollo13> welchen nun genau?
<robert1> apollo13: z.b. rc2.d
<apollo13> dann bringt nen update-rc.d auch genau nix
<apollo13> log files angucken…
<robert1> apollo13: du meinst "message"
<apollo13> ? nein ich mein das was ich sagte, was auch immer message hier meinen soll
<ppq> wego, Mausschubser: sorry, hatte gerade was dringendes zu erledigen. ich les mal eben backlog
<ppq> wego: ok, dann würd ich gern noch ein 'sudo fdisk -l' und 'mount' sehen bitte
<Mausschubser> ppq:  kein problem
<robert1> apollo13: "message" war zumindest früher eine datei die erweitert wurde bei jedem systemstart
<ppq> Mausschubser: aber als du ubuntu installiert hast, war die ext. hdd angeschlossen?
<apollo13> robert1: nein
<Mausschubser> ppq:  nein, die habe ich mir erst später zugelegt um eben mal ne sicherung zur Verfügung zu haben , für Fälle wie diesen... :-/
<apollo13> robert1: die hieß wenn schon messages
<apollo13> abgesehen davon würde auch daemon.log und eventuelle mediatomb logfiles sinn amchen
<apollo13> machen*
<robert1> apollo13: "messages" genau die meinte ich, gibts die nichtmehr? ok ich suche mal nach mediatomb-logfiles
<apollo13> -_- klar gibts messages
<ppq> Mausschubser: ah, ich hab eben erst gelesen dass du in eine shell kommst wenn du probierst zu booten. vielleicht hilft es, wenn du deinen bootloader fixt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<ppq> Mausschubser: "Reparatur mittels Desktop-CD" und da die "Root-Directory-Methode" sollten passen
<Mausschubser> ppq:  was ist denn eine desktop CD? das gleiche wie eine Live CD?
<ppq> Mausschubser: genau
<ppq> Mausschubser: die ubuntu-live cd heißt desktop cd
<Mausschubser> ppq:  ah, stimmt, und was ist tty?
<robert1> apollo13: ich habe eine log-datei von mediatomb in /var/log gefunden, darf ich die hier mal pasten damit du drüberschaust?
<ppq> Mausschubser: ein textterminal ("konsole"), man kommt in eines wenn man strg+alt+[f1-f6] drückt, ist hier aber nicht nötig
<ppq> Mausschubser: im ubuntuusers wiki findest du bei interesse da sicher auch noch was zu
<Mausschubser> ppq:  ah, hatte mich immer gewundert wofür die abkürzung steht
<ppq> Mausschubser: ursprünglich "teletype"
<Mausschubser> ah
<ppq> (fernschreiber)
<ppq> aber das wird etwas off-topic :)
<Mausschubser> :-)
<wego> ppq: http://ccb.pa-s.de/PbLx6Z0
<Mausschubser> ppq:  so, ich reparier mal
<ppq> wego: zeigt rechtsklick -> eigenschaften  auf /home/wego denn nun auch die 68mb von "du" oder noch was anderes? 
<robert1> hier nun der link zum mediatomb-logfile http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403257/ vielleicht hat ja wer anderes noch eine idee woran es liegen kann
<wego> ppq: 11 Objekte der Gesamtgröße 36,2 KB
<ppq> wego: was mich gerade wundert: df sagt, 244 MiB der 38 GiB seien belegt mit daten und 36 GiB frei (die restlichen ~1,9 GiB sind reserviert). du sagt jetzt aber 68 MiB. nautilus sagt nur ein paar KiB... was sagt 'du -h --max-depth=1 ~/.local/share/Trash/files/' ?
<wego> ppq: Zugriff auf „/home/uschi/.local/share/Trash/files/“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<AlexBochum> nabend... kann mir einer von euch kurz sagen wie ich ans sun-java6-jre komme? irgendwie gibts das ja unter partner nicht mehr...
<jokrebel> AlexBochum: Kennst DU? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JAVA
<AlexBochum> soweit war ich ja auch, nur zumindest auf 11.10 gibts das paket nicht mehr
<AlexBochum> also zumindest standardmäßig, was bisher immer ging... daher ja die frage, im wiki oder sonstwo hab ich nichts gefunden
<ppq> wego: ich kann mir nicht erklären, woher dieser unterschied kommt.. aber vermutlich hat df -h recht
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: hardlinks?
<jokrebel> AlexBochum: 11.10 ist aber _noch_ Beta.
<AlexBochum> klar ;)
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: -vv pls :)
<AlexBochum> hoffen wir mal dass das paket bald wiederkommt... :D
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ?
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: ah, schon gut, versteh schon. mit -vv meinte ich: more verbose please ;)
<LetoThe2nd> AlexBochum: wird es nicht, oracle hat die lizenzbestimmungen geändert. binärdistribution ist nicht mehr erlaubt. details kannst du bei heise nachlesen, und dann dich bei oracle bedanken. wir können weder was dafür, noch helfen.
<Mausschubser> ppq:  punkt6 in der anleitung fällt doch bei mir weg, oder?
<jokrebel> ,oneiric? AlexBochum
<shetlandpony> AlexBochum: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<ppq> Mausschubser: nein, /dev mounten ist wichtig
<LetoThe2nd> AlexBochum: abgesehen davon, wie jokrebel schon sagt - OO 11.10 wird zur zeit bitte noch in #ubuntu-de+1 behandelt. danke sehr.
<AlexBochum> alles klar wusste ich nicht, sorry ;)
<AlexBochum> aber danke dir bzw. euch für die erklärung dennoch :)
<robert1> laut logfile findet der mediatomb-server nicht "interface: eth0" beim systemstart, woran kann das liegen obwohl der pc über eth0 verbunden ist und nach einem "sudo /etc/init.d/mediatomb start" funktioniert?
<Mausschubser> ppq:  gut, hab ich gemacht, aber wenn ich punkt 7 mache, dann kommt die antwort, command not found
<ppq> Mausschubser: ist das denn auch eine ubuntu-live-cd? vorzugsweise die gleiche version wie die, die installiert ist?
<Mausschubser> jap
<Mausschubser> naja
<Mausschubser> sie is bissl älter
<Mausschubser> is glaub 10.04
<ppq> ok, dann nutzt du besser die chroot-methode
<ppq> ist halt eine spur komplizierter, aber es ist gut im wiki beschrieben wie das geht
<Mausschubser> ppq:  gut, mach ich
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD das brauchst du
<robert1> und "ERROR: Could not determine interface address" aber was bedeutet das? bzw. was kann man dagegen tun?
<wego> ppq: http://ccb.pa-s.de/P0cVDsF
<wego> ppq: nochmal als Übersicht zusammengefügt. Mit kleiner Anmerkung unten. Was meinst du dazu?
<ppq> wego: super. ;) zeigt nautilus das gleiche, wenn du in dein homeverzeichnis gehst, alle dateien/verzeichnisse inkl. versteckter anzeogen lässt, alle markierst und dann guckst wie groß die sind?
<Mausschubser> ppq:  glaub ich geb dann langsam auf
<Mausschubser> ppq:  weiß zwar nemmer genau welche partition meine aktuelle ist, habe beide probiert und immer nur die fehlermeldung:
<jokrebel> .oO( klingt immer wieder nach "total durchdacht" )
<wego> Gibt es eine Tastenkombi oder so um alle Ordner auf einmal in Nautilus aufzuklappen? (Statt bei allen Ordnern auf das kleine Dreieck zu klicken).
<Mausschubser> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb6 error cannot find a device (is /dev mounted?) no path or device is specified
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  wen meinste?
<apollo13> grub-install auf ne parition?
<Mausschubser> apollo13:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode chroot-methode
<jokrebel> Mausschubser: Fühlst Du Dich angesprochen?
<ppq> Mausschubser: guck mal mit 'sudo fdisk -l' nach welches die richtige festplatte ist (sda, sdb, sdc...) und gib die dann im befehl an, nicht die partition!
<apollo13> Mausschubser: dann lies doch und rate nicht rum
<Mausschubser> apollo13:  oh, entschuldige, ich dummechen *fernglas aufsetz
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  ja
<Mausschubser> ppq:  das hatte ich, ich les nochmal
<robert1> apollo13: vielleicht hab ich das problem gefunden, im Support-Forum von Mediatomb stand "Well, this could be solved if we write some code that would monitor network interfaces and delay server initialization until the interface comes up"
<apollo13> solche pfuscher :þ
<Mausschubser> ppq:  verstehe
<jokrebel> Mausschubser: Gut ;-)
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  was?
<robert1> apollo13: also mal einen anderen medienServer probieren? oder gibt es eine möglichkeit, das starten des servers zu verzögern?
<apollo13> dependency based booting sollte es beheben
<robert1> apollo13: das sagt mir garnix
<apollo13> dann ist die antwort für dich wohl nein
<Mausschubser> ppq:  geht trotzdem net
<noxs> namd
<Mausschubser> salute
<wego> ppq: Nautilus zeigt mir 1.244 Objekte der Gesamtgröße 76,9 MB. Kann ich damit davon ausgehen, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat? Kommt dir noch etwas spanisch vor?
<ppq> wego: mir kommt das insofern spanisch vor, als dass 68mb != 77mb != 244mb
<jokrebel> Mausschubser: Soll heißen: Ja - ich finde Deine Vorgehensweise alles andere als durchdacht, auch wenn ich das ganze nur am Rande verfolgt hab. Mach mal nicht mehr Kaputt als schon ist…
<Mausschubser> ppq:  fehlermeldung cannot finde a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)  
<ppq> Mausschubser: ist /dev denn gemountet?
<ppq> (ich muss mal ne weile weg vom pc. pack doch mal für die anderen alles was du bisher so ausgeführt hast in einen pastebin, zb http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  wunderbar, es ist wirklich schön zu beobachten hier, sitze ja schon seit mehreren stunden in diesem raum, wie die anderen sich quasi gegenseitig schlecht machen, jetzt gehe ich so vor wie es mir ppq geraten hat, vorhin bin ich so vorgegangen wie es mir k1l geraten hat und immer hatte jemand anderes zu meckern, da ppq ja jetzt nicht mehr da ist, höre ich mir gerne an wie du es machen würdest :-)
<Mausschubser> ppq:  geht klar, ich schmeiss den rechner sowieso aus dem fenster ;-)
<Mausschubser> zu deiner frage ob dev eingebunden ist, ich hab das so versucht: sudo mount /dev /mnt darauf kommt die antwort: /dev ist kein blockorientiertes gerät
<robert1> apollo13: ich habe schonmal rausgefunden, das es den "insserv" command gibt.
<apollo13> nur wird dir das in nem ubuntu 10.04 nicht wirklich viel helfen denk ich
<apollo13> Mausschubser: /dev steht für device, ppq wollte sicher nicht wissen ob du das verzeichnis /dev gemountet hast
<apollo13> bzw kannst du /dev nicht so mounten
<apollo13> das braucht extra options
<apollo13> steht aber auch auf der wiki seite…
<Mausschubser> apollo13:  dann ist aber die meldung schlichtweg irreführend, denn genau das wird jagefragt
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> es ist gefragt ob dev gemountet ist
<apollo13> nicht ob dus nach /mnt mounten kannst
<apollo13> /dev ist dort das target
<apollo13> also der mountpoint wo es eingehängt wird (so wie dein /mnt halt nacher inhalte zeigt)
<apollo13> aber das steht eigentlich auch alles auf der wiki seite
<Mausschubser> test
<Mausschubser> jetzt gehts wieder
<wego> ppq: (df)74mb != (nautilus)77mb != 244mb    Könnte das mit dem Ordner lost+found zusammenhängen?!
<Mausschubser> apollo13:  ich werde gefragt ob /dev eingebunden ist
<apollo13> Mausschubser: ja, das überprüft man mit mount|grep dev und nicht mit mount /dev /mnt
<Mausschubser> und ja, die laufwerke sind eingebunden
<apollo13> was so oder so falsch ist denn mount irgendwas /dev müsste es sein wenn schon
<jokrebel> Mausschubser: Du gehst aber jetzt nicht ernsthaft davon aus, dass ich jetzt die letzten Stunden nochmals durchforste, um rauszufinden wo Dein Problem ist und was bereits geraten wurde und warum auch immer nicht erfolgreich war, oder?
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  aber du darfst einfach mal deinen senf dazu geben OHNE den genauen sachverhalt zu kennen?
<apollo13> Mausschubser: either way, wenn nen binding mount auf dev nicht reicht schupf sys und proc noch nach
<Mausschubser> apollo13:  und wie sieht das genau aus? mount /
<apollo13> man mount, vortippen tu ich dir nicht
<Mausschubser> beides schon eingehängt
<Mausschubser> aber ich glaub ich werd den raum mal verlassen, die stimmung wird mir zu aggressiv
<jokrebel> Mausschubser: Nunja - aus einigen Deiner Sätzen hab ich einfach herausinterpretiert, dass Du nicht so ganz in der Materie steckst. Da wird man doch mal zur Vorsicht mahnen dürfen - aber mach was Du willst ist ja _Dein_ Stem das nicht geht. Meines macht hier was es soll…
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  glückwunsch, willst dir mal meine externe platte dranhängen? dann gehts vielleicht auch nemmer... das war mein auslöser
<Mausschubser> also dann
<Mausschubser> schönen abendnoch
<Mausschubser> ciao
<jokrebel> hä
<Mausschubser> jokrebel:  viel spass beim lesen 
<Mausschubser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703502/
<wego> ppq: Ausgangsfrage war aber eher die Differenz zwischen Laufwerksverwaltung Kapazität:  41GB (ext3) und df -h 38GB . 
<apollo13> wego: ignorier das
<wego> Wo sind denn meine 3 GB abgeblieben?! Reserviert von der Verwaltung?
<apollo13> nein, aber du willst dir den unterschied zwischen SI einheiten und anderen angucken
<apollo13> GB != GB ;)
<apollo13> (wenn man so will)
<wego> apollo13: Ahso. Habe mir mal oberflächlich ein paar Artikel dazu angesehen. Nich so ganz durchgestiegen. GiB löst aber wohl GB mehr und mehr ab richtig?
<apollo13> nein
<wego> apollo13: Ich sage ja, nicht so richtig durchgestiegen. 1000 und 1024 die magischen Zahlen?
<robert1> apollo13: nagut, ich gebe auf für heute, werde es die tage mal mit uShare versuchen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/uShare trotzdem danke für deine hilfe :-)
<apollo13> wego: nix magisch, 10er basis hast im normalen SI-System, 1024 macht aber im Binärsystem mehr Sinn (da 2^10 == 1024). Richtig sind deshalb beide, oder genau gleich falsch, wie du willst
<wego> apollo13: Daher vermutlich die drei verschwundenen Gigabyte?
<apollo13> müsste ich nachrechnen, aber durchaus möglich -- müsste man auf noch schauen inwieweit df die reserved blocks für root beachtet, sollte aber nicht
<wego> Ist es eigentlich problematisch wenn mich mein Rechner auf folgendes hinweist:"Partition 3 endet nicht an einer Zylindergrenze."?
<apollo13> wego: >>> (40 * (1024)**3 - 40 * (1000)**3) / 1.0 / 1000**3
<apollo13> 2.94967296
<apollo13> also der unterschied von 3 gb würde passen
<wego> apollo13: Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber dafür frage ich ja die Profis. ;-)
<wego> apollo13: Fällt dir zu der Zylindergrenze auch noch was ein? (s.o.)
<apollo13> interessant wird dann erst bei nem terabyte oder so, da sinds dann gleich mal auffällige 70GB, zylindergrenze ist so sicher nicht ideal
<apollo13> wüsste aber nicht welche auswirkungen das hat
<Minipluto> ich versuche gerade, Diablo 2 über wine in einem separaten x-server zu starten. Leider habe ich keinen Sound und irgendwie sind alle Forendiskussionen mit einfachsten Mitteln zu einer Lösung gekommen, die bei mir nicht funktionieren. Ich habe bisher versucht, in tty1 < xinit /usr/bin/xterm -- :1 > zu starten und dort dann die Diablo\ II.exe zu starten. Ebenfalls versucht habe ich es mit < wine Diablo\ II.exe > und auch direkt von tty1 ...
<Minipluto> ... < xinit /usr/bin/wine Diablo\ II.exe -- :1 > (in dem Diablo 2 Ordner). In allen Fällen startet das Spiel aber es ist kein Sound da. In wine ist alsa eingestallt und wenn ich es direkt im ersten xserver starte, funktioniert auch alles soweit.
<Minipluto> das mit der Benutzergruppe Audio, wie es im Wiki steht, habe ich auch schon versucht
<wego> apollo13: Du meinst wenn das bei einer 1TB-Platte vorkommt, verliere ich um die 70GB? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn ja, hast du eine Quelle wo ich diesbezüglich mal nach richtiger Partitionierung nachlesen kann?
<apollo13> nö verloren ist nix, das stichwort nach dem du googlen kannst sind kibi bytes etc… zwecks den zylindern null plan
<Der_Held> nabend
<Minipluto> oh es klappt wenn ich den xserver mit xterm starte und dann vor dem Start des Spiels ck-launch-session eingebe. Muss ich nur noch nachsehen, was das eigentlich macht :D
<Minipluto> anders rum: wenn ich xterm mit dem xserver starte
<Der_Held> bei ubuntu gibt es keine inittab... wo finde ich die konfigurationsdatei fuer die runlevels?
<wego> apollo13: Danke!
<wego> ppq: Danke soweit!
<jokrebel> gn8
<Der_Held> wo kann ich unter Ubuntu die runlevels konfigurieren ? 
<Fuchs> nicht mehr wirklich
<guntbert> Der_Held: ubuntu hat upstart, die runlevels verlieren hier immer mehr an Bedeutung
<Fuchs> ,dienste? Der_Held 
<shetlandpony> Der_Held, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> x3r0_de: magst du dich mal entscheiden, ob du rein oder raus willst?
<geser> graveguard: da du vorhin wegen Flash 11 gefragt hast: vor ca. 3:30 Std wurde adobe-flashplugin 11.0.1.152 in das partner-Archiv hochgeladen, sollte also bald per apt verfügbar sein (ich sehe gerade, dass die Paketbeschreibung immer noch Version 10 erwähnt, wurde also vergessen zu aktualisieren)
<graveguard> Joa habs bereits schon :)
<ppq> wego: das mit 38 vs. 41 hängt, wie ich anfangs schon sagte, mit GB vs. GiB zusammen
<ppq> das mit dem belegten speicher irritierte mich nur
<ppq> aber gut, ist dann ja geklärt
<ppq> und btw, apollo13: es ging darum, /dev nach /mnt/dev zu bind-mounten, aber das hat sich wohl auch erledigt ;)
<apollo13> ppq: bin ich auch draufgekommen, drum hab ich mich dann korrigeiert ;)
<Wurstmensch> hallo zusammen
<Wurstmensch> lebt hier jemand?
<k1l> ,frag? Wurstmensch 
<shetlandpony> Wurstmensch: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Wurstmensch> dachte irgendwas sei mit meinem irc kaputt, weil ich in mehreren channels ignoriert wurde - aber na gut :)
<Wurstmensch> netzwerkfreigaben klappen nicht - samba über ein gui konfiguriert, von windows7 aus sehe ich nix, die shares von win7 sehe ich von ubuntu aus, kann aber nicht drauf zugreifen (faild to mount windows share)
<k1l> im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist wesentlich mehr los, wenn du nur quatschen willst :)
<Wurstmensch> bei mir rennt ubuntu 64bit auf nem asus ul30v
<Wurstmensch> ...
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546461&page=2  ist wohl nen rechte problem
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534 hier ist ne anleitung zu dem ganzen.
<k1l> oder du besuchst mal die seiten über samba im uu.de wiki (topic)
<Wurstmensch> danke erstmal, aber das hat mir leider nicht geholfen
<Wurstmensch> ich versuche es mal weiter
<wego> Versuche gerade meinen Drucker zu installieren er macht jedoch nicht was er soll. Was bisher geschah: Ich habe einen Netzwerkdrucker in der grafischen Oberfläche gesucht und hinzugefügt. Testseite wird jedoch nicht gedruckt. Ist die folgende Anleitung bei Ubuntu 11.04 noch sinnvoll? Möchte nichts kaputt machen. http://www.lwp.ca/james/2010/06/installing-brother-hl-2170w-laser-printer-on-ubuntu/
<shetlandpony> wego's url: http://tinyurl.com/5r2bfqy
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-07
<lmdfk> Morgen
<TheInfinity> moin.
<lmdfk> Aber auch ein herzliches 'Ubuntu'!
<lmdfk> Erstes Mal fuer mich im IRC
<lmdfk> Blabla ...
<lmdfk> Habe eine Frage
<lmdfk> ...
<lmdfk> Wenn ich unter XChat-Gnome die Channels lade, dann belegt XChat fuer etwa 40 Sekunden den Prozessor - Das System kommt fast zum Erliegen. Wie kann ich das Aendern?
<deem> deine enter-taste ist kaputt
<lmdfk> Wie?
<deem> deine enter-taste ist kaputt
<lmdfk> wie siehst du das?
<lmdfk> verstehe ich nicht
<deem> du machst mit 3 wörtern einen satz. dann kommt ein enter. daraus schließe ich, dass deine enter-taste defekt ist
<deem> oder aber du wilden zuckungen unterleidest
<lmdfk> Ach so, mein Text erscheint merkwuerdig? Hier ist alles richtig
<deem> aber egal. kannst du xchat mal aus der konsole heraus starten und schauen ob es irgendwelche fehlermeldungen wirft?
<lmdfk> ah, gute idee
<lmdfk> werde ich mal probieren
<lmdfk> bin grad mal afk
<TheInfinity> lmdfk: xchat-gnome ist mist. nimm das normale xchat. auch wenns n bissl hässlich ist.
<lmdfk> back
<lmdfk> Wirklich?
<lmdfk> Ich installiere es gerade
<lmdfk> So, bin back
<lmdfk> Ja, xchat ist besser
<lmdfk> Ja, xchat ist besser, es scheint so zumindest
<deem> deine enter-taste ist immernoch defektz
<deem> -z
<lmdfk> Ja, ja, ich schreibe zu viel, oder?
<deem> das nicht. du könntest nur mehr davon in eine zeile bringen, indem du deine enter-taste länger in ruhe lässt.
<bullgard4> lmdfk Du betätigst zu oft die Enter-Taste.
<deem> das ist nicht böse gemeint, nur stell dir mal vor hier wären noch 2 andere, die das genauso machen. schon wären gespräche hier dirn unmöglich nachvollziehbar
<lmdfk> K, habe verstanden ... hey ist das erste Mal fuer mich in IRC
<deem> deshalb habe ich es dir auch nett gesagt ;)
<lmdfk> Was ist die maximale Textlaenge und Texteingabefrequenz, die ihr so erlaubt?
<lmdfk> klar
<deem> ,512? lmdfk 
<shetlandpony> lmdfk: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<lmdfk> Also, immer kurz und buendig halten, auf den Punkt kommen usw.
<lmdfk> Leute, muss los, danke fuer ein paar Ideen, insbesondere XChat. Bis demnaechst ... .
<bullgard4> Wie heißt der Mechanismus bei Ubuntu, die Partitionen einer externen Festplatte zu erkennen und einzubinden, wenn man den USB-Stecker einer externen USB-Festplatte einsteckt?
<HeinzBoettjer> eintragen in fstab, habe ich zumindestens so gemacht
<sash_> Das dürfte normalerweise eine Nautilus-Automount-Funktion sein.
<bullgard4> Ah, danke!
<geser> udev und udisks dürfte da ebenfalls mitspielen
<bullgard4> geser: udisks ist eine Softwareschicht, die auf udev aufbaut. Ich habe den Namen der Softwareschicht gesucht, die auf udisks aufbaut.
<geser> das dürfte dann nautilus sein, wobei ich nicht den Überblick habe wer da wem eine Nachricht über dbus schickt, wenn etwas angeschlossen wird
<HeinzBoettjer> Ich kenne die Schichten nicht aber ich vermute mal wenn in der fstab als mount-Option auto steht müsste es gehen
<HeinzBoettjer> mein Eintrag: UUID=4f35c49b-ae4b-479a-b8be-dc9d4d421052 /media/Toshiba ext3 noatime 0 0 
<HeinzBoettjer> bullgard4: Ich habe es jetzt mal für mein mobiltelefon eingebaut da lautet die Zeile jetzt:
<HeinzBoettjer> UUID=1E72-5E9B /media/Nokia auto rw,user 0 0
<sash_> fstab != Automatisches Mounten
<HeinzBoettjer> ohne user kommt eine Fehlermeldung von mount das nur root einhängen darf also wird mount aufgerufen
<bullgard4> HeinzBoettjer: Es "geht" auch, wenn die betreffende externe Partition nicht in /etc/fstab eingetragen ist.
<ngc2997> moin.. wo hat man denn bei 11.10 jetzt die schrifteinstellungen versteckt? gnome-tweak-tool kommt für mich nicht in frage wg der abhängigkeiten zur gnome-shell...
<sash_> ngc2997: /topic
<ngc2997> sash_: thx, nicht gesehen - empathy zeigt den topic initial nur einzeilig an.. :)
<koegs> ,oneiric? ngc2997
<shetlandpony> ngc2997: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<koegs> machen wir es halt so :)
<HeinzBoettjer> bullgard4: Das stimmt aber ich gebe dem Kind immer gerne einen eindeutigen Namen nicht das es mal sdb und mal sdd ist
<bullgard4> ngc2997: Komm mal bitte in den Kanal #ubuntu-de+1.
<jokrebel> hi
<Skullcrasher> moin
<Skullcrasher> weiß jemand wie ich den begrüßungsbildschirm bei einer ubuntu live cd ausstellen kann?
<Skullcrasher> also wo es dann heißt ausprobieren/installieren
<kempo> jupp, moin
<kempo> welches ist die aktuellste ubuntu version? :)
<koegs> aktuell noch 11.04, am 13. soll 11.10 kommen
<sash_> 11.04 ist die aktuelle Stable, in ca. einer Woche kommt 11.10 raus. 10.04 ist de aktuelle Long Time Support-Version.
<kempo> ja hm was nehme ich denn für meine workstation. also hab natty, das is wohl 11.04. wenn ich die 11.10 beta also nehme und ich dann später update immer per apt, geht doch auch oder?
<kempo> wird meine beta dann stable? 
<kempo> also durch apt-get dist-upgrade?
<koegs> warte doch einfach bis zum release, wenn es nicht dringend ist
<koegs> aber rein theoretisch: ja
<Hagen> Hallo zusammen! Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, wie ich bei einer persistenten ubuntu live USB Installation die Standard Booteinstellung verändern kann?
<Hagen> Es soll möglichst direkt im persistenten Modus gebootet werden, ohne das erst im Bootmenu auszuwählen.
<jokrebel> Hagen: Hab da zwar wenig Ahnung, da noch nicht damit experimentiert; sollte aber doch genauso wie bei einer "echten" Installation über konfiguration vom Grub klappen, oder?
<sash_> Falls das Ding Grub benutzt.
<sash_> Und nicht syslinux oder so.
<Hagen> jokrebel: Du meinst im boot/grub/ Ordner?
<Hagen> Da gibt es leider keinen Eintrag
<Hagen> sash_: Wo müsste ich in diesem Fall auf die Suche gehen?
<sash_> isolinux.cfg oder syslinux.cfg suchen.
<sash_> Wo die liegen, weiß ich nicht. 
<sash_> Ich glaube fast, direkt auf /
<Hagen> sash_: Es wird gesucht. :)
<sash_> In nem jeweiligen Ordner isolinnux bzw syslinux
<sash_> Hagen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation#Anpassungen-fuer-den-persistenten-Modus sollte dann helfen.
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3wsmeyj |        Live-USB - persistente Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Hagen> sash_: Klasse! Danke dir. Die Seite hatte ich auch schon offen, aber wohl genau den Teil zu schnell überflogen. 
<smarbrand> hi
<grossing> bye
<dot8> jemand da, der mit bei VPN behilflich sein kann? Leider kann ich bei mit nur PPTP verbindungen herstellen und keine ipsec oder l2tp
<dot8> kvpnc habe ich mir installiert, aber er meckert, das die deamons l2tpd und ipsec nicht installiert sind. In welchem Paket stecken die denn?
<dadrc> network-manager-strongswan, müsste das sein
<dadrc> also, falls du den Network-Manager nehmen willst
<dot8> dadrc: lade sie gerade mal... dauert mit umts
<dadrc> l2tpd sollte in xl2tpd sein, falls der nicht als Dependency mitkommt
<dadrc> strongswan ist für ipsec
<tweakkkk> http://de.webfail.at/image/epic-car-logo-fail.html
<Rupert39> Hi... Wir sind neu in Linux, haben Ubuntu 11.04 auf einem älteren Notebook installiert, klappt. SKYPE ist schon installiert. Von der angesteckten Webcam aber wird nur das über eine 3.5er Klinke angesteckte Mikro erkannt, die Cam selbst aber nicht. Auch ein Neustart hat nichts gebracht, nicht wie bei Windows sowas wie "neue Hardware gefunden, wird installiert" bzw. "wo haben Sie den Treiber versteckt?". Wir wünschen uns Hilfe a
<koegs> ,ot? tweakkkk
<shetlandpony> tweakkkk: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Rupert39> nötigen Schritten für dessen Installation...
<Rupert39> das ist eine Bitte um Support. Falls zu ausführlich - sorry. 
<k1l> ,skype? Rupert39 da findest du die üblichen workarounds zum thema skype
<shetlandpony> Rupert39 da findest du die ueblichen workarounds zum thema skype, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Rupert39> Rgr, werde da mal suchen... Auch im Chat neu - was ist gemeint mit "query"?
<sdx23> Rupert39: dir sollte ein extra Fenster/Tab aufgegangen sein, in das das Pony nochwas geschrieben hat.
<k1l> query ist der privatchat zwischen 2 usern. aber der bot führt das nicht richtig aus.
<Rupert39> OK, kann das Fenster sehen, werde es jetzt öffnen.
<Rupert39> Tut sich allerdings nix in dem shetlandpony-query-fenster.
<grossing> Rupert39, da sollte eigentlich was drinstehen
<Rupert39> steht nur "da" drin, und von mir, dass ich das jetzt sehe...
<grossing> das kommt bei mir: <shetlandpony> zu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype: ##Include#Paketquellen/Warnung_Quellen### ...
<Rupert39> @grossing. Danke, bei mir steht nach wie vor nix, aber nachdem Du die URL gepostet hast, hat sie sich bei mir geöffnet.
<Rupert39> Allerdings mit dem Hinweis, dass Skype: nicht gefunden wurde, nur ein Artikel unter Skype (ohne Doppelpunkt).
<k1l> dann nimm den artikel ohne doppelpunkt :)
<k1l> (wie gesagt hat der bot (shetlandpony) da eine macke)
<Rupert39> Genau. Werde den erstmal durcharbeiten, vielleicht findet sich da ein Hinweis, woher ich einen Treiber für die Webcam unter Ubuntu finde, und wie ich ihn nachinstalliere.
<Mausschubser> hallo
<Mausschubser> kann mir einer einen befehl nennen mit dem ich rausfinde welchen sata-chip ich verbaut habe?
<fis> vllt lspci ?
<LetoThe2nd> lshw, lspci, lsusb. je nachdem.
<fis> oder lshw ?
<Mausschubser> also der is direkt auf der hauptplatine
<Mausschubser> ich probiers mal
<dot8> dadrc: erst mal danke. nun sind die Fehlermeldungen weg, aber der router scheint die Verbindungen nicht anzunehmen
<dot8> dadrc: aber das ist dann wohl eher mein Problem ;-)
<dadrc> Ich fürchte auch, da können wir hier wenig tun. Aber viel Erfolg :)
<Mausschubser> also lshw is schon ganz gut
<Mausschubser> jetzt meine frage: habe anscheinend einen sata-controller von nvidia, aber noch nie genutzt
<Mausschubser> ähm
<Mausschubser> habe auch kein slotblech
<k1l> Mausschubser: was hast du vor?
<Mausschubser> da gibts keine unterschiede zwischen den anschlüssen, intern, extern?
<k1l> dein board hat entweder sata ports auf dem board oder halt nicht
<Mausschubser> k1l:  mein problem besteht immernoch, ich habe vor mir eine esata platte zu holen, diese dann mit ext4 zu formatieren und meinen ganzen kram zu sichern
<Mausschubser> ich würde aber gerne wissen ob ich dazu gleich nen controller bestellen muß oder ob der interne auch funktioniert
<k1l> Mausschubser: du kannst auch deine ntfs usb platte nehmen. aber dann musst du das backup packen, damit die rechte erhalten bleiben
<Mausschubser> da ich ja noch meine 1. externe habe und diese auch mit ext4 partitionieren wollte, 
<Mausschubser> ja, aber das gehtgrad über usb
<Mausschubser> und das ist soooooo laaahm
<Mausschubser> er hat in 14h gerade mal 29% verschoben
<Mausschubser> ich kann nicht so lange warten
<Mausschubser> da stellt sich noch die frage was mit der Platte bzw dem dateisystem passiert wenn ich das jetzt abbreche?
<Mausschubser> sind keine wichtigen daten mehr drauf
<k1l> Mausschubser: du musst ja auch nicht alles sichern. das system selber installierst du ja eh neu. du bruachst nur deine daten.
<Mausschubser> k1l ja klar
<Mausschubser> das sind aber trotzdem paar hundert GB
<Mausschubser> k1l:  aber was passiert denn wenn ich eine formatierung der platte jetzt abbreche?
<k1l> formatierung? ich dachte du machst enn backup
<Mausschubser> ja, aber dazu wollt ich erst ne ext4 partition anlegen
<Mausschubser> wie schon gesagt, läuft seit 14h
<Mausschubser> und hat erst 30% fertiggestellt
<k1l> Mausschubser: ich verstehe 0 von dem, was du da eigentlich grade machst
<Mausschubser> mich verstehet hier sowieso keiner
<Mausschubser> ich erklärs dir gleich
<k1l> Mausschubser: ja, weil du 20 sachen durcheinander bringst 
<Mausschubser> nein
<Mausschubser> k1l:  also, ich habe mir gestern vorgenommen gehabt mir eine ext4 partition zu erstellen damit die rechte erhalten bleiben
<Mausschubser> per usb2.0
<Mausschubser> externe festplatte
<Mausschubser> und bis das fertig ist, ist das WE vorbei
<k1l> aber das dauert nicht lange
<k1l> du resized sicher die ntfs platte dafür
<Mausschubser> da ist auch noch NTFS drauf
<Mausschubser> ja, ich wollte auch nen teil NTFS behalten
<k1l> also hast du wieder einen wichtigen teilunterschlagen.
<k1l> das resizen der ntfs partition dauert so lange
<k1l> nicht das formatieren von ext4
<Mausschubser> ja, richtig
<Mausschubser> entschuldige meine falschen Worte
<Mausschubser> jetzt hab ich wohl die möglichkeit eine komplette ext4 partition draus zu machen
<Mausschubser> aber später bräucht ich dann trotzdem wieder eine ntfs partition dazu
<Mausschubser> das heißt dass ich ums warten sowieso nicht herum komme?
<k1l> versuch dich einfach entlang der fakten präzise auszudrücken. das erleichtert es für dich und für uns. wir könnne nicht wissen, was du da eintippst und machst, weil wir nicht neben dir sitzen.
<Mausschubser> ich mache das gerade mit einer Live-CD
<Mausschubser> das sollte aber die geschwindigkeit nicht bremsen, oder?
<k1l> Mausschubser: sind denn auf der ntfs partition wichtige daten drauf?
<Mausschubser> nein
<k1l> Mausschubser: spich daten die gelöscht werden können
<Mausschubser> nein, kann alles gelöscht werden
<k1l> dann, brich ab. lege 2 neue partitionen an: eine ntfs und eine ext4. fertig
<k1l> das resizen dauert nur unnötig lange
<k1l> und für das backup:
<k1l> ,backup? Mausschubser 
<shetlandpony> Mausschubser, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Mausschubser> mom
<Mausschubser> das läßt sich wohl net so einfach abbrechen
<Mausschubser> er meint er wartet bis die operation fertig is
<Mausschubser> also noch 70% , das ganze WE dauert das
<k1l> welches programm?
<Mausschubser> kubuntu partition manager
<k1l> achja, kubuntu. da sollte es aber trotzdem ein abbrechen knopf geben
<Mausschubser> ja kubuntu, ich wollte erst gparted nehmen
<Mausschubser> aber das war nicht mal in der lage die größe der platte zu ändern
<Mausschubser> ich habe schon auf "abbrechen" gedrückt, und jetzt auf fenster schliessen
<Mausschubser> und jetzt kann man es mit "gewalt" beenden
<k1l> wie gesagt, damit kenn ich mich nicht aus.
<k1l> bin auch erstmal kurz afk
<Mausschubser> k1l:  geht klar
<Mausschubser> weiß jemand anderes was es für meine platte zur konsequenz hat wenn ich eine laufende partitionierung mittendrin abbreche? Und dann noch "mit Gewalt"
<ring0> Mausschubser, sie wird nicht partitioniert und du musst es nochmal machen
<grossing> in diesem Fall werden wohl die Partitionen Schrott sein. Was aber nicht stören sollte
<Mausschubser> ah
<Mausschubser> also keine schäden?
<Mausschubser> grossing:  also keine schäden?
<grossing> bisher hab ich keine hinbekommen bei sowas :-)
<Mausschubser> ah gut, dann brech ich mal ab, danke
<Mausschubser> grossing:  so, ich hab noch ne grundsätzliche frage
<Mausschubser> wenn ich einen internen sata-anschluss habe, dann besitze ich geleichzeitig einen e-sata anschluss, es müßen nur die kabel nach draußen vorhanden sein, richtig?
<deem> esata sieht afair anders aus
<Mausschubser> gut, also brauch ich doch ne extra karte dazu?
<deem> http://www.macgurus.com/ccp51/media/images/category/sata/eSATA_TypA_lrg.jpg
<deem> allerdings gibt es esata auf sata kabel
<deem> das hat aber hier auch nix zu suchen. du darfst gerne im offtopic weiter darüber reden =)
<Mausschubser> ja, richtig, der anschluss links ist eminer
<Mausschubser> ich denke schon, dass es damit zu tun hat, denn abhängig davon bräuchte ich ne neue Controller-karte, oder auch nicht
<Mausschubser> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<user82> weiß jemand ne gui die xvid+mp3 in avi machen kann(gute qualität..aber ist wohl bie allen der selbe xvid encoder). ich will mich jetz für einen film nicht mit ffmpeg cli rumschlagen
<_pingu> kub. 10.04 erkennt meine neue DigiCam nicht. Sie ist per USB angeschlossen.
<_pingu> was kann ich tun?
<koegs> dmesg lesen
<_pingu> sorry. ich meinte ubuntu 10.04
<h3lium> @user82 http://code.google.com/p/winff/
<user82> danke h3lium 
<h3lium> :)
<_pingu> koegs: dmesg gibt ohne digicam am pc folgendes als einzigen unterschied folgendes aus: :0:0:0: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE   mit digicam: [33611.846019] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdf] Unhandled sense code
<_pingu> [33611.846022] sd 15:0:0:0: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<_pingu> sagt das jemand etwas?
<sdx23> _pingu: welche Digitalkamera? Ausgabe von "lsusb", "fdisk -l" bitte nopasten.
<Pseiko> Hallo, kann man sich schon irgendwo einen RC für 11.10 laden? Möchte meine System neu aufsetzen und nicht unbedingt 6 Tage vor Release noch 11.04 installieren.
<SeriousSammy> schonmal jemand nen freetz image für ne fitzbox erstellt?
<LetoThe2nd> ,oneiric? Pseiko, bitte beachten, danke
<shetlandpony> Pseiko, bitte beachten, danke: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<Pseiko> alles klar, danke
<jokrebel> SeriousSammy für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: bitte keine metafragen, sowas ist reine zeitverschwendung. stell eine präzise frage, inkl. eventueller fehlermeldung etc.pp. - wenn es sich dann tatsöchlich um ein ubuntu-problem handeln sollte, versuchen wir gern zu helfen. in allen anderen fällen, oder wenn du nur eine umfrage machen willst: siehe OT.
<SeriousSammy> versuch grad das image wie hier http://freetz.org/wiki/help/howtos/common/install/menuconfig beschrieben zu erstellen
<SeriousSammy> also via make menuconfig
<SeriousSammy> http://pastebin.de/19211
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: steht doch alles da, was du installieren musst.
<SeriousSammy> ja aber theoretisch hätte das http://pastebin.de/19212 es tun sollen
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: nicht immer nur die howtos lesen und schritte copy-pasten, sondern auch die dazugehörigen artikel... http://freetz.org/wiki/help/howtos/common/install#NotwendigePakete
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: theoretisch. hast du das auch überprüft? sind die programme da? nutze dazu z.b "which"
<SeriousSammy> so hab alles per hand installiert folglich siehts jetzt so aus http://pastebin.de/19213
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: hast halt trotzdem nur die hälfte installiert.
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: packages.ubuntu.com, da gibts eine contentsuche. viel spass damit :-)
<SeriousSammy> Leider ergab Ihre Suche kein Ergebnis ....
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: nach was?
<gamer1990> Wie bzw. wo kann man Kontextmenü-Einträge hinzufügen/editieren? (Ubuntu 10.04.3 mit Gnome)
<deem> gamer1990: welche kontextmenü-einträge?
<gamer1990> Ein Rechtsklick, bspw. aufm Desktop, in einem Ordner etc. Ich möchte einen Eintrag drinnen haben der mir das Terminal öffnet. "Open in Terminal" bspw.
<deem> gamer1990: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/desktop-kontextmenue-erweitern/?highlight=vdr#post-1814455 1.hit bei google. tut sogar genau das was du willst
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/3qvh8u4 |        Desktop Kontextmenü erweitern › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<gamer1990> Bei dem Eintrag war ich...
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein 12000px langes und 1100px breites Diagramm auf mehrere Din A4 Seiten mit convert in ein PDF packen, sodass die einzelnen Teile des Diagramms mittig auf den Seiten erscheinen?
<fr00d> convert -resize x1250 foo.png foo_p.png zerschneidet mir die Diagramme richtig und convert foo_p*png -page A4 foo.pdf erzeugt mir das PDF. Allerdings sind die einzelnen Bildteile nur horizontal zentriert. Ich hätte sie gerne auch vertikal auf der Seite zentriert, wie geht das?
<sdx23> fr00d: Muss es convert? Ich würde lp(r) direkt verwenden, das kann multipage.
<fr00d> sdx23: Wenn mir das PDFs erstellt, gerne. Kannst du mir dafür ein Beispiel geben?
<sdx23> fr00d: naja, ohne multipage einfach "lp -d PDF foo.png". Dafür brauchst du natürlich cups-pdf.
<sdx23> fr00d: lp -d PDF -o scaling=190 foo.png # für über 4 Seiten mit etwas Rand tut
<fr00d> Kannst du mir sagen woher das scaling=190 kommt?
<fr00d> Wecher Wert ist das?
<fr00d> *Welcher
<sdx23> fr00d: Willkürlich. 100 ist Seite füllen. Alles größer 100 macht dann Multipage.
<fr00d> Ah, ok.
<kempo> ubuntu 11.10 hat gnome3 ?
<sdx23> kempo: ja. Und Support dazu gibt's nur in den +1 Kanälen.
<jokrebel> .oO( zumindest noch ein paar Tage - siehe Topic )
<jokrebel> cu
<Minipluto> Hallo, kann man ein Ubuntu-USB-Live System machen, bei dem nicht der ganze RAM verbraten wird? Momentan habe ich eine persistente Live-USB-HDD und wenn ich den Rechner damit starte, sind die 2 GB RAM voll
<mgolisch> Minipluto: echt?
<Minipluto> mgolisch: sollte das nicht so sein? Habe das mit free -m nachgesehen aber ich will nicht ausschließen, dass ich das nicht begriffen habe ;)
<sdx23> Minipluto: Magst du das mal nopsten?
<mgolisch> interessant ist die zeile -/+ buffers/cache
<mgolisch> was da bei free steht
<ppq> Minipluto: in der zweiten zeile ("-/+ buffers/cache:") den wert bei free angucken
 * ppq ist zu lahm heute
 * mgolisch gibt ppq nen keks
<mgolisch> :)
<ppq> :)
<Minipluto> sdx23, mgolisch da muss ich dann später noch mal auf euch zukommen weil momentan gehts leider nicht mehr, weil das TV an dem der Rechner angeschlossen ist, von PS3-Zockern besetzt ist :D
<deem> ps3 zocker? tztztz
<Minipluto> d.h. wenn in der free-Spalte in der buffers/cache Zeile z.B. 1000 steht, steht für beliebige Anwendungen noch 1GB zur Verfügung?
<ppq> jo
<Minipluto> ok dann werde ich das bei Gelegenheit noch mal checken weil dann kann es sein, dass doch noch genug frei ist ;) Danke
<lmdfk> Hallo
<lmdfk> Wie sicher ist eigentlich XChat und das IRC? Kann jemand meine Identitaet ermitteln?
<dAnjou> lmdfk: keine frage für hier
<Fuchs> lmdfk: aktuell bist Du zum Bleistift mit Deiner echten IP hier
<lmdfk> oh 
<lmdfk> wie kann ich das aendern?
<Fuchs> lmdfk: Du kannst Deinen Nicknamen registrieren  (/msg nickserv help register) und dann in #freenode eine Cloak beantraten, siehe http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks 
<Fuchs> lmdfk: auch dann hast Du nie eine 100%ige Anonymitaet, aber immerhin schon besser. 
<Fuchs> Fuer weitere Fragen empfehle ich den #freenode Kanal, gegeben, dass Du englisch kannst
<Fuchs> sonst query mit mir
<lmdfk> Macht Ihr alle das so?
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, diese Diskussion lieber nicht hier
<Fuchs> ggf. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<lmdfk> Danke, ich gehe mal da rein (ubuntu-de-offtopic) ... tschuess
<DrunkenKanarie> moin
<DrunkenKanarie> kann man irgendwie viele bilder in einem dir so verkleinern das a: seitenverhaeltnnis beibehalten und b die bilder eine feste groesse danach haben? (die nicht genutzte flaeche soll dann zb schwarz werden)
<ppq> DrunkenKanarie: du könntest mal versuchen rauszufinden, ob imagemagick das kann
<DrunkenKanarie> ppq, bin gerade dabei ... das resize ist ja nicht das problem .... 
<dAnjou> DrunkenKanarie: in zwei schritten gehts wohl. 1. resize 2. leg dir n schwarzes bild der größe an, die du haben willst, und pack alle bilder mittig druaf
<dAnjou> *drauf
<dAnjou> das sollte nich allzu schwer zu machen sein
<DrunkenKanarie> dAnjou, gerade auch das richtige gefunden: composite :)
<Flash63>  DrunkenKanarie: wahrscheinlich auch mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gThumb
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> kann ich im gnome mplayer nen proxy einstellen?
<andreas> hi
<andreas> i habe einen Satellite mit Ubuntu 11.04. Bei max last kommt mein proz. bis 98° hoch, ohne dass derr luefter mal hoch schaltet, ist das normal und i.O.?
<ppq> 98°c sind ziemlich hoch, nein, normal ist das nicht
<andreas> acpitz-virtual-0
<andreas> Adapter: Virtual device
<andreas> das ist der sensor
<andreas> temp1:     +91°C
<andreas> (crit 105.00)
<andreas> ist das denn ueberhaupt der cpu?
<magentar> hört sich fast nach grafikkarte an
<andreas> achsooo, stimmt, die gibts ja auch noch...
<magentar> die meisten cpus geben schon bei 90° den geist auf (spätestens)
<andreas> ja, so war mir auch...
<andreas> und die grakas duerfen bei 90° haengen?
<magentar> kommt auf die graka an, aber normalerweise is das kein problem
<andreas> wo kann man sehen, was sich genau hinter core0 temp core1temp etc verbirgt?
<andreas> magentar: ok, ja, eigentlich ist ja auch davon auszugehen, dass hier alles in ordnung ist
<ppq> sieh bitte auch mal im bios nach, die da angegebenen temperaturen stimmen normalerweise. mit lm-sensors ist das manchmal sone sache.
<ppq> am besten mal richtig schön last erzeugen und dann schnell neu starten uns in's bios
<magentar> jo geh lieber auf nummer sihcer ;)
<andreas> ppq: ahja, gute idee, da habe ich noch garnicht dran gedacht, danke
<andreas> ppq: ich hab hier kein glxgears, wo mach ich dann am besten ordentlich last?
<magentar> andreas, alles über 90° is eigentlich schon an der grenze auch bei grafikkarten
<magentar> naja wie gesagt kommt auf die grafikkarte an
<andreas> magentar: hm, ja, ok. Ich schau gleich mal im bios nach, ob die 90 wirklich stimmen
<magentar> mom noch
<magentar> hast du ne nvidia karte?
<magentar> mit proprietären treibern?
<ppq> lass einfach irgendwas rechenintensives geschehen :) 999^999999 im taschenrechnerprogramm oder so. ansonsten gibt es cpu-burn-in-tests in der paketverwaltung.
<andreas> hm...gute frage. Ist den laptop von meinem Freund, zur "reparatur". Wo find ich das?
<magentar> glxinfo |head z.b.
<andreas> ja, ich installier grad mal die mesa-tools
<ppq>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log und 'lspci -knn' helfen sonst
<magentar> also bei nvidia karten gibts in nvidia-settings nochmal ne getrennte temperaturanzeige, deswegen fragte ich. wies bei ATI is weiß ich nich
<magentar> die sollte eigentlich exakt sein
<andreas> hm..also bei glxinfo find ich jetzt keinen hinweis
<magentar> nvidia-settings findet er nich oder?
<andreas> ne
<magentar> kk, einen versuch wars wert ;)
<andreas> nur ein tool namens nvidia-detector
<magentar> ne das is was anderes
<andreas> und das sagt einfach nur "none" beim ausfuehren
<ppq> das paket "cpuburn" klingt vielversprechend.
<andreas> ppq: hehe, find ich auch, danke
<andreas> hmm...aber welche binaries hat denn jetzt cpuburn installiert, die ich nutzen kann
<andreas> naja gut, nehm ich erstmal md5sum /dev/urandom
<andreas> das gabs ja auch...
<andreas> gut, gehe jetzt mal ins bios gucken...bis nachher
<ppq> 'man cpuburn' sollte eigentlich gehen :)
<ppq> oh, schon weg
<andreas> so ein mist, mein bios zeigt keine temparaturen
<ppq> fatal ;)
<ppq> womit liest du die denn aus eigentlich?
<andreas> senors
<andreas> +s
<andreas> das ist zumindest der befehl
<andreas> vielleicht sollt ich mal das ding aufschrauben und absaugen, die sind vllt. auch nur zugesetzt-..obwohl ich selbst sowas noch nicht hatte
<dope> Hallo
<lmdfk_> Habe ne Frage bzgl aircrack
<lmdfk_> Frage: Wie kann ich aircrack mitteilen, dass er einen normalen brute-force-attack machen soll, ohne Woerterbuch?
<k1l_> lmdfk: solche fragen beantworten wir hier nicht.
<lmdfk_> ah, wo kann ich die Frage stellen?
<dAnjou> lmdfk_: im untergrundforum deines vertrauens ;)
<k1l_> bei den aircrack entwicklern z.b. sonst kann man sicher auch einige orte finden, wo sowas behandelt wird
<lmdfk_> k, danke
<Minipluto> was macht ck-launch-session? da gibts keine manpage zu
<Fuchs> eine consolekit-Sitzung starten
<Minipluto> ich verstehe nicht, wie das mit dem eigenen xserver für Spiele zusammen hängt weil bei mir funktionieren Spiele auf einem separaten xserver nur dann, wenn ich dort vor dem Starten des Spiels zunächst ck-launch-session ausführe
<Fuchs> weil sonst die Berechtigungen nicht stimmen
<Fuchs> Du kannst Dich sonst an einem regnerischen Sonntag mit der Dokumentation zu Consolekit beschaeftigen
<Minipluto> Fuchs: das ist in England also wöchentlich *g*
<Minipluto> ok, danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-08
<daswort> huhu
<daswort> Macht es technisch Sinn von mp3 auf vorbis /ogg zu wandeln?
<bullgard4> Ja.
<daswort> q
<dreamon_> Hallo. Habe vorhin mit nautilus eine Datei verschoben, scheinbar mit der Maus abgekommen, nun find ich sie nicht mehr. Gibt es ein Log wo ich nachschauen kann wo die hin ist?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, sowas wird nicht protokoliert
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Eiei.. dann wirds eine lange sucherei.. Danke
<dc5ala> dreamon_, wenn du weisst wie die Datei heißt, kannst immerhin danach suchen lassen
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Schon schon. Ich wüßte auch wo aber da ist sie nicht. Weiß der deibel. Ich hab schon 15Minuten gesucht ;)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, in Ubuntu Classic Desktop kannst unter Menü Orte nach Dateien suchen, z.B. nach kürzlich verändert oder so, oder mittels "find" im Terminal
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Wenn ich auf orte gehe und nach Dateien suchen wähle, dann geht kein Fenster auf. Merkwürdig. (habs noch nie benützt)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, dann probier mal Terminal, z.B. in den letzten 30 Minuten veränderte Dateien finden: find ~ -mmin -30
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Oh nun nach 5Minuten ist der Dialog aufgegangen.. ;)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, heh, ist auch nur ein Mensch ;)
<franki> Hi,   nutze eine twinview Konfiguration, und möchte nur ein wallpaper über beide Bildschirme. wie bzw. wo kann ich das .... ?
<zulu> Ist hier ein Admin4Unix unter uns?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, das mit dem mtime muss ich zurücknehmen, grad probiert. mtime wird dabei nicht berührt, eventuell muss man ctime nehmen
<zulu> Habe seit Jahren ein debian vhost, leider bisher ohne funktionierendem mail service. exim 4 läuft, aber ich bekomme keine mails versendet. Kann jemand helfen?
<dc5ala> zulu, das hier ist sicher der falsche Kanal für sowas
<zulu> ok
<BigKing> gute morgen. ich habe grad beim KDE versucht unter Kubuntu 11.04 den Mülleimer zu leeren. 3 Objekte sind drin geblieben und es kam die Meldung: "/home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/shop_2010_07_30/download/text text2..." und keine weitere Meldung. Was ist da passiert bzw. wie bekomm ich den Mülleimer leer?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, mit ctime gehts, das wird aktualisiert beim Verschieben
<dreamon_> dc5ala, also find ~ -ctime -30 
<jan77> hallo
<dc5ala> dreamon_, ja, wenns länger her ist änderst halt den Wert, weiss nicht, wie lange da schon am suchen bist ;)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, ich nehme an, das war irgendwo in deinem Home-Verzeichnis?
<dreamon_> dc5ala, das pass ich an.
<dreamon_> dc5ala, ob er das auf einer NTFS Partition auch findet?
<dc5ala> dreamon_, weiß nicht, ob dort das ctime funktioniert. Aber du müsstest den Pfad entsprechend angeben, wo find suchen soll. "find ~" sucht nur in deinem Home-Verzeichnis
<dc5ala> dreamon_, wenn dein NTFS irgendwo unter /media liegt, z.B. "find /media -ctime 60". Aber ich probier mal aus, ob das auf NTFS überhaupt funktioniert.
<dc5ala> dreamon_, funktioniert auch dort auf NTFS :)
<dc5ala> dreamon_, sorry, sollte -60 heißen und nicht nur 60
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Habse.. ! Danke.. ging mit der Gui lösung über suc he/orte
<dc5ala> dreamon_, okay :)
<dreamon_> Wieder was dazu gelernt ;)
<BigKing> schade, war ein Versuch 
<daswort> hallo
<flo_1> moinmoin, kleine frage: ist es so gewollt, dass bei unity alle fenster eines programms in den vordergrund gebracht werden, wenn man auf das icon klickt?
<flo_1> also z.B habe ich im hintergrund 2x nautilus und im vordergrund 1xfirefox. klicke ich nun auf das nautilus-icon, bekomme ich BEIDE fenster, und rst beim zweiten klick kommen die Vorschaubildchen.
<flo_1> *rst --> erst
<daswort> Glaube nicht, eigentlich sollte nur das zuletzt fokussierte angehoben werden. Und dann bei zweiten Klick halt die Übersicht, wie jetzt auch. Kann aber auch sein das das einfach via programm-klasse  (nautilus) umgesetzt wurde, ob das gewollt ist? keine Ahnung, müsste man die Entwickler fragen.
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> Warum benötigt ntop GNU_dbm?
<joschi> weil die entwickler sich entschieden haben, diese als persistenzschicht zu verwenden
<daswort> bullgard4,  vielleicht für die geoip-Datenbank?
<bullgard4> joschi, daswort Danke!
<Lufti_oO> Hallo ;)
<daswort> hey Lufti_oO, was geht?
<Lufti_oO> Ich suche ein Programm/Deamon, der ähnlich wie bei Dropbox Kontakte und Termine anstatt Dateien auf mehreren Stationen (Ubuntu (Thunderbird?), Android, ..) synchronisiert. Server ist vorhanden, es fehlt nur noch das Programm.
<Lufti_oO> Habt ihr eine Idee?
<daswort> Ubuntu One, SparkleShare (aber nur als Dateien glaube ich). Bei SpiderOak bin ich mir nicht sicher. Und owncloud.org erst in minimum einem Drittel Jahr
<Lufti_oO> Ubuntu One und SpiderOak speichern leider in der Cloud, das will ich nicht. Deshalb eigener Server. Sparkelshare reduziert sich auf Dateien und hat noch keinen Android Client.
<Lufti_oO> Owncloud klingt interessant. *les*
<Lufti_oO> wohoo, .. das klingt sogar sehr interessant! Danke! ;D
<daswort> Ist aber noch nicht so weit…
<kromonos> mahlzeit
<daswort> kromonos, hallo
<kromonos> ich hab hier ein kleines problem mit unity -.-
<kromonos> alles wird nach beenden gespeichert
<kromonos> nur die bar links nicht
<kromonos> habs auch schon mit einem neuen benutzer versucht
<daswort> du meinst das dock?
<kromonos> aber auch da das problem
<kromonos> jops
<daswort> 11.04 oder 11.10b2?
<kromonos> 11.04
<daswort> hmm, gibts bei dir schon updates für unity?
<k1l> kromonos: was meinst du mit: kromonos> alles wird nach beenden gespeichert
<kromonos> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade bzw. dist-upgrade sagt nix
<kromonos> k1l: logout, reboot, ....
<kromonos> eben alles, was X beendet
<k1l> sry aber ich versteh nicht was da gespeichert werden sollte?
<kromonos> die icons im doc?
<kromonos> nach einem neuen login hab ich die default icons wieder da
<k1l> achso
<Herbert144> .
<Herbert144> bin ich nun richtig ???
<k1l> ,wf? Herbert144 
<shetlandpony> Herbert144: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<kromonos> mal aptitude reinstall unity versuchen ...
<kromonos> brb
<Herbert144> hallo erstmal alle
<DeichShaf_> mahlzeit :)
<Herbert144> frage stellen ist so ein ding Ich möchte umsteigen auf linux habe da aber null ahnung, kann mir mal jemad ein tip geben auf was ich achten sollte
<DeichShaf_> ist jemandem hier schon mal das phänomen begegnet, dass das setup vor dem schritt mit dem zuweisen von festplatten hängenbleibt?
<DeichShaf_> ich habe 11.04 versucht (x64 und x86) und immer davor bleibt er hängen
<DeichShaf_> hier werkelt ein intel-chipsatz (ICH10) mit ner SSD
<DirtyRodriguez> hallo gibts nen deutschen offtopic channel ?
<DeichShaf_> Herbert144: ein tipp - gehe auf die ubuntu-webseite, lade dir das aktuelle image runter, beschaffe dir den installer für USB-sticks und dann pack das erstmal auf den stick 
<DeichShaf_> dann kannst du ubuntu ausprobieren
<hdp> DirtyRodriguez, siehe Topic.
<DeichShaf_> wenn es dir gefällt und du damit klarkommst, dann klickst du auf "installieren"
<Herbert144> stick ? bin gerade am runterladen der cd
<DeichShaf_> Herbert144: das geht auch
<Herbert144> nee hab eine rechner den ich platt machen kann
<DeichShaf_> kommt aufs selbe raus
<kromonos> schade ... das war nicht die lösung -.-
<DeichShaf_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download <- schritt 2
<Herbert144> das prob was ich hjabe ist das ich mindestens 2 programme nutze die ich glaube ich nicht auf linux basis bekomme
<DeichShaf_> welche wären das denn?
<Herbert144> kann man da irgendwas machen ich habe irgendwas von einer emulation gelesen
<ppq> ,wine? Herbert144
<shetlandpony> Herbert144, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ,einsteiger? Herbert144
<shetlandpony> Herbert144, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Herbert144> NWB steuer und gewinnermittlung
<Herbert144> z.b
<DeichShaf_> es gibt mehrere mögliche weg, windows-sachen unter linux zum laufen zu bringen
<DeichShaf_> entweder WINE (Windows-Emulator), oder eine virtuelle Maschine
<kromonos> ich hatte bisher das glück, dass ich auf Windows Programme verzichten konnte :)
<Herbert144> dann noch eine db die über access läuft
<deem> DeichShaf_: wine is not an emulator :P
<deem> Herbert144: für access gibts ne kostenpflichtige lösung, die aber nur ca 16euro im jahr kostet und serh gut funktioniert
<Herbert144> will ich ja auch gerne weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das anstellen soll da steuer darüber laufen
<DeichShaf_> ob deine software von WINE unterstützt wird, kannst du hier sehen: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<DeichShaf_> ein ganz ehrlicher tipp, Herbert144: versuche es erstmal mit einer virtuellen maschine
<Yoshimo> can libreoffice keine access dateien verarbeiten?
<Herbert144> deem die deb ist selbst geschrieben und enthält dos befehle zum anlegen von ordnern bei neuen kunden usw
<DeichShaf_> dazu installierst du dir eine software wie VirtualBox oder vmWare und erstellst einen virtuellen rechner (das sind kinderleichte mausklick-aktionen)
<DeichShaf_> da aber die grundlagen fehlen, wird erstmal die installation von linux eine hürde sein :)
<bekks> Yoshimo: Wenn Du VisualBasic-Makros da drin hast: Definitiv nein.
<Herbert144> Deich ich werds mal versuchen muss erstmal die cd brennen denn schaun wir mal weiter
<Herbert144> bekks genau das ist es
<dreamon__> Manchmal  wenn ich "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" mache kommt -> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Nicht genügend Hauptspeicher verfügbar
<bekks> Herbert144: Für VirtualBox oder VMWare brauchst Du keine CD zu brennen.
<jokrebel> Herbert144: Und wenn Du _dabei_ Probleme hast bist Du hier richtig. Ansonsten erstmal bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter unterhalten. Danke.
<Herbert144> Deich na linux krig ich schon drauf, hab ich schon mal gehabt das ja nun nicht gans so schwer
<bekks> dreamon__: Was ist an "Nicht genügend Hauptspeicher verfügbar" denn unklar? :)
<Herbert144> bekks nein muss erstmal ubuntu drauf bekommen meinte ich dazu die cd
<bekks> Herbert144: Für VirtualBox oder VMWare brauchst Du keine CD zu brennen. :)
<Herbert144> so erstmal weg und alles install
<jokrebel> Herbert144: Wenn er doch noch gar kein Ubuntu drauf hat…
<Herbert144> kurze frage noch Ubuntu oder Kubuntu welches ist leichter für umsteiger ???
<Herbert144> .
<Herbert144> so wie ich es sehe sind da ja wohl nur die desktop umgebungen anders
<DeichShaf_> kubuntu ist ubuntu mit kde 
<DeichShaf_> ubuntu hat gnome
<DeichShaf_> wenn du aus der windows-welt kommst, ist kde leicht
<DeichShaf_> leichter
<Herbert144> <<< ok dann werd ich mich mal an kubuntu halten
<DeichShaf_> aber ubuntu und der befehl sudo aptitude install kde-desktop machen aus ubuntu ein kubuntu :)
<Herbert144> danke erstmal
<Herbert144> also ist es im grunde das selbe
<kromonos> wenn du ubuntu schon drauf hast, reicht es, wenn du einfach kde nach installierst ^^
<Herbert144> ich mach erstmal neu installieren haben wir ja bei winndoof gelernt /lach
<kromonos> meh ... 2 minuten zu langsam -.-
<Herbert144> krom nein hab ich noch nicht
<Herbert144> überlege gerade welches ich nun runterladen sollte
<jokrebel> ,windoof? Herbert144
<shetlandpony> Herbert144, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<jokrebel> ,ot? Und Diskussionen aller Art haben keinen Supportbezug, bitte.
<shetlandpony> Und Diskussionen aller Art haben keinen Supportbezug, bitte.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Herbert144> shet du hast ja recht bloß man ärgert sich immer wieder drüber deshalb auch mein versuch um zu steigen
<bekks> ,bot? Herbert144 
<shetlandpony> Herbert144: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Herbert144> ohhh schein ganz schön groß zu sein oder meine verbindung ist heut mal wieder sehr langsam :-(
<kromonos> hmm ... ich versuchs mal mit gnome3 ^^
<Herbert144> denn lassen wir mal laden, ich danke erstmal allen für die hilfe
<Herbert144> biba und weg
<kromonos> biba
<DeichShaf_> vermutlich untergegangen: 
<DeichShaf_> <DeichShaf_> ist jemandem hier schon mal das phänomen begegnet, dass das setup vor dem schritt mit dem zuweisen von festplatten hängenbleibt?
<DeichShaf_> <DeichShaf_> ich habe 11.04 versucht (x64 und x86) und immer davor bleibt er hängen
<DeichShaf_> <DeichShaf_> hier werkelt ein intel-chipsatz (ICH10) mit ner SSD
<DeichShaf_> in einer vm von der selben dvd oder demselben usb-stick geht alles einwandfrei
<kromonos> hmm ... ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch ... nachdem ich dann den usb card reader intern abgeklemmt hab, ging alles wieder
<kromonos> ist die ssd die einzige platte?
<kromonos> evlt. mal veruschen, alles abklemmen und nur mit der ssd und cdrom laufwerk 
<kromonos> *versuchen
<DeichShaf_> hmm, da sagste was
<DeichShaf_> also: die ssd ist eine von zwei platten im system
<DeichShaf_> aber usb-stick abklemmen wär ne idee
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Ist die Platte wo das drauf soll leer? Oder ist da vielleicht erst was zu verscheiben und verkleinern? Sowas kann nämlich sehr lange dauern.
<DeichShaf_> jokrebel: das ist bisher windows 7 drauf
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Dann musst Du Dich nicht wundern.
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Da muss das system die (vermutlich einzige Gesamtpartition und dann auch noch NTFS) erst mal Verkleinern um für das Ubuntu Platz zu schaffen. Sowas kann mehrere Dutzend Stunden dauern, je nach Rechner und Größe/Geschwindigkeit der Platte
<kromonos> jokrebel_, dafür muss er aber erstmal bis zur plattenzuweisung kommen ;)
<DeichShaf_> es wäre aber zumindest schön, wenn er mir das sagen würde
<DeichShaf_> genau
<DeichShaf_> da komme ich ja gar nicht hin
 * Lufti_oO hat sich in owncloud verliebt.
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist da (vorher) ausführlicher Text. Dort wo man auch zwischen "automatisch" und "mauell" Partitionieren auswählen konnte…
<DeichShaf_> ja, aber diesen teil erreiche ich ja eben nicht
<DeichShaf_> ich bekomme die sprachauswahl
<DeichShaf_> danach die voraussetzungen und die optioen für 3rd-party software
<DeichShaf_> und wenn ich *da* auf "Vor" klicke, gehts nicht mehr weiter
<DeichShaf_> mauszeiger wird zu ner uhr und nix tut sich
<DeichShaf_> keine neuen einträge in den logs von syslog und dpkg
<DeichShaf_> cpu nahezu dauernd idle
<DeichShaf_> und eine stunde wartezeit muss ausreichen
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Und "gehts nicht mehr weiter" heißt? Wie lange gewartet. Rödelt die Platte wie blöd (Kontroll-LED)? usw.
<DeichShaf_> nein, weder cd dreht noch finden zugriffe auf die platte statt
<DeichShaf_> das ist ja das, was mich so wundert
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Ich würd das dann glaub ich mal händisch versuchen, indem ich _vorher_ mit GParted manuell genug freien Platz schaffe und erst dann installiere.
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Und wie gesagt, je nach größe und Dateisystem kann allein dies schon viele Stunden dauern.
<DeichShaf_> jokrebel, ok ich werde das nachher auf diesem weg noch versuchen, jetzt muss ich erstmal was anderes erledigen 
<DeichShaf_> danke für den tipp
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: gerne
<jokrebel> DeichShaf_: Nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Vergiß nicht das Backup, falls nicht eh schon längst vorhanden.
<fball> Auf meinem ubuntu server muss anscheinend qemu/libvirt als root ausgeführt werden. Nun hab ich von AppAmor gehört, es ist sogar für libvirtd aktiviert, bzw. es existieren Profile.
<fball> Muss ich mir irgendwelche weiteren Sorgen wegen der Sicherheit machen und es einfach als root ausgeführt lassen weil ich AppAmor habe?
<sdx23> fball: Wie kommst du darauf, es müsse als root ausgeführt werden?
<fball> in der qemu.conf ist user und group auf root:root gesetzt, sobald ich es zu libvirtd:kvm umbenenne, kann ich es nicht korrekt starten.
<fball> so wie ich es verstanden habe braucht der netzwerkverkehr root rechte
<fball> die leute im #virt channel haben alle kein ubuntu, sondern SELinux. Die haben mich auf AppArmor verwiesen
<bekks> fball: "kann ih nicht korrekt starten" bedeutet was genau?
<fball> libvirtd ist nicht in der lage die gruppe einer datei zu ändern
<bekks> Warum sollte libvirtd das tun wollen?
<fball> ich muss mich nochmal ein bisschen in dac und mac einlesen, aber es stimmt anscheinend dass eqmu als root ausgeführt werden muss.
<bekks> dac? mac?
<fball> discretionary access control
<daswort> gibts bei natilus für gnome3 eine optische Signalisierung das eine Partition nur read-only eingehängt ist? Bei g2 ist das ja nicht der Fall.
 * jokrebel tippt auf "Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften" wobei Gnome3 meines wissens hier (noch) keinen Support hat.
<nunatak> hallo. seit ein paar tagen hab ich festplattenfehler auf meinem system. daher will ich jetzt ozelot von livecd installieren. wenn ich jetzt von der livecd aus die ubuntupartitionen lösche und neu formatiere, wird das am ende dann auch wieder richtig in GRUB eingetragen oder muss ich da eventuell vorher die bestehenden einträge von maverick löschen?
<bekks> nunatak: Wenn Du 11.10 verwenden willst, bekommst du hier keinen Support.
<bekks> Und Festplattenfehler behebt man nicht durch eine Neuinstallation, sondern durch eine neue Festplatte.
<nunatak> wieso? weils noch beta ist?
<bekks> Exakt.
<nunatak> ist ist nicht möglich, dass sich die fehler durch eine neue formatierung beheben lassen?
<koegs> ,oneiric? nunatak
<shetlandpony> nunatak: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<nunatak> die frage war ja zu GRUBS. da ist es egal ob iich 11.10 oder 11.04 installiere
<nunatak> koegs: ja, das ist der plan. also momentan läuft noch maverick
<jokrebel> nunatak: Warum behebst Du nicht einfach nur die Fehler im Dateisystem? (Falls nicht wirklich die Festplatte grad am sterben ist)
<jokrebel> nunatak: Und die paar Tage bis das released ist kannst Du auch nicht mehr abwarten?
<nunatak> ja das weiß ich ja nicht. aber der versuch die fehler zu beheben schägt fehl, bzw. ich bekomme zwei tage später wieder fehlermeldungen. vielleicht stirbt die platte ja wirklich. komisch zwar, weil sie noch nicht so alt ist. andererseits nicht dramatisch, denn ich hab noch garantie darauf!
<nunatak> jokrebel: kann ich natürlich. aber das macht ja keinen unterschied. 
<jokrebel> nunatak: So als Empfehlung mal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung  und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus
<jokrebel> nunatak: Sollte 2teres der Fall sein wäre eine Neuinstallation aber doch auch nicht die Lösung, oder?
<nunatak> ok, dann checke ich damit erstmal die platte. 
<nunatak> das stimmt. aber da ich seit 9.10 immer nur upgrades gemacht habe, wollte ich oneiric sowieso mal komplett neu drauf machen. und falls dann immer noch fehler auftreten würde wüsste ich bescheid und würde das teil reklamieren.
<nunatak> aber wie gesagt, ich check erst nochmal die platte. hatte bisher immer nur die fehlerbehebung laufen lassen die automatisch beim booten startet.
<koegs> nunatak: die frage war zu grub in 11.10, also gehört es dort auch hin
<nunatak> koegs: ok. hatte nicht gewusst, dass es für die beta nen eigenen channel gibt. ;)
<bilabong> hi
<bilabong> ich versuche den cups vom oneiric  auf natty zu installieren. geht irgendwie nicht.
<jokrebel> .oO( ab und an mal das Kanal-Topic lesen soll da häufig helfen )
<jokrebel> bilabong: Sollte man IMHO auch nicht.
<bilabong> pourquoi?
<jokrebel> bilabong: und "geht irgendwie nicht" wäre, wenn das nicht nach #ubuntu-de+1 gehören würde, auch keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung.
<bilabong> alte cups hat meinen druckertreiber nicht..
<jokrebel> bilabong: Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass es eine gute Idee wäre _egalwas_ für Oneiric ist in natty reinzuprügeln. Aber wie dem auch sein - hier noch bis zum Release Offtopic.
<bilabong> die neue version hat nur das scheussliche unity - kein classic..
<bilabong> gnom 
<jokrebel> bilabong: Wenn ich über das neue Ubuntu bescheid wüsste wäre ich auch im +1 (evtl.) Da dem aber nicht so ist kann ich Dir nur anbieten, mehr Infos über Dein Drucker-Treiber-Problem mitzuteilen. Vielleicht finden wir ja eine Lösung _ohne_ was reinknüppeln zu wollen was für Dein aktuelles OS einfach nicht geschrieben ist.
<bilabong> kennt sich jemand mit gmlive aus
<jokrebel> ,meta? bilabong
<shetlandpony> bilabong: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<bilabong> wie funktioniert da pplive oder sopcast?
<bilabong> in gmlive
<nunatak> jokrebel: ich hab da auf jeden fall einige fehlerhafte sektoren auf der platte. Das sagt Palimpset der 9.10 LiveCD. Empfehlung Laufwerk austauschen. :( Kann man die Sektoren auch reparieren oder sollte ich am besten wirklich ne neue Platte einbauen?
<jokrebel> nunatak: Soweit ich weiß, kann man defekte Sektoren sperren, damit sie nicht mehr benutzt werden können. Die Erfahrung zeige aber, dass weitere Sektorausfälle sehr warscheinlich sind.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Sprich: Dringend Backup (oder klonen) dann kannst in Ruhe weiterexperimentieren.
<nunatak> jokrebel: meine daten habe ich bereits alle auf externen platten. das sind nur noch die systemdateien und installierten programme. die muss ich mir ja dann sowieso alle wieder neu installieren.
<black> moin alle, ich möchte gerne mein netbook als wlan-router verwenden. Mein Problem: wenn ich den LAN-Stecker einstöpsel passiert --nichts-keine verbindung möglich. Villeicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Meine angaben: http://pastebin.com/ZA7AGbcf  und   http://pastebin.com/74hf6uqW  . 
<alxxor> moin
<black> ich hoffe die informationen sind ausreichend :)
<jokrebel> black: Das LAN-Kabel steckt auf der anderen Seite wo? Leuchten die LEDs an der Netzwerkkarte?
<black> LAN-Kabel ist an einem switch angeschlossen ja led's leuten. Komisch ist auch bei meinem andern laptop geht alles einwandfrei O.o
<daria> hallo, mein mikrofoneingang funktioniert nicht. es ist jedoch kein hardware problem, da von einer live cd alles ok läuft. der eingang ist auch nicht stumm geschalten.
<black> jokrebel,  http://pastebin.com/ZA7AGbcf   http://pastebin.com/74hf6uqW  
<daria> in der lautstärkeregelung sieht man das statische rauschen im eingangspegel, nur regiert der pegel nicht auf das mikrofon. mikrofon selbst ist in ordnung, stecker ist drin :)
<daria> in pavucontrol ist alles meiner meinung nach in ordnung
<jokrebel> black: Und auf der anderen Seite des Switch ist ein Router (der auch DHCP macht) oder wie?
<jokrebel> daria: alsamixer auch gecheckt?
<Herbert837> Hi leute ich noch mal. habe nun kubuntu installiert. bin gerade unter rechner einstellungen und wollte den scanner installieren aber irgendwie kann ich nicht finden wo :-(
<black> jokrebel, ja, kabelmodem hängt an switch switch geht an netbook, wie gesagt am Laptop geht auch alles nur Netbook eben nicht warum auch immer
<Herbert837> zählt ein scanner zur eingabegeräte oder zur digicam ?
<black> Herbert837, hast du xsane installiert ? ist zwar ein gnome programm müsste auch bei kde gehen
<daria> Herbert837: oh, danke, da drin gibts reichlich mehr einstellungen
<daria> und ich habs raUS
<Herbert837> black ich weiß noch nicht mal wie ich dort ein prog installiere :-( aber ich suche mal ob ich was finde
<daria> sorry, es war jokrebel und nicht Herbert837 gemeint
<daria> danke jokrebel, alsamixer hat es gemeistert
<jokrebel> daria: Schön - gern geschehn.
<black> Herbert837, schau mal in deinem menü ob du irgend wo terminal oder konsole findest. dann einfach in das terminal oder konsole : sudo apt-get install xsane    eintippen, dein password eingeben und dann wirds installiert
<Herbert837> black danke ich suche mal
<p4p4p4> hallo leute. hab ein kleines problem, bin daher mit handy online: ich upgrade gerade auf11.10. dabei ist mir confix eingefroren, so dass ich es killen musste. jetzt sind die fensterrahmen weg und die hätt ich wieder gerne. compiz --replace geht in strg alt f1 nicht.
<dAnjou> p4p4p4: 11.10 is noch nich draußen
<black> jokrebel, kann das sein das es am anschluss vom netbook liegt ? 
<Herbert837> so auf alle fälle macht er jetzt was :-) black kannst du mir bitte sagen was die befehle im einzelnen bedeuten ? install ist klar sudo ist damit ich adminrechte hab aber der rest
<p4p4p4> die beta meine ich
<dAnjou> p4p4p4: und deswegen gibts keinen support hier
<p4p4p4> naja das system das noch läuft ist 11.04, aber okay gut.
<dAnjou> naja, dann wolln wir mal nich so sein
<dAnjou> ,+1? p4p4p4 
<dAnjou> YAY,
<dAnjou> hab das pony gekillt
<dAnjou> p4p4p4: #ubuntu-de+1
<dAnjou> da gibts support für beta
<p4p4p4> danke
<jokrebel> black: Sein kann sowas immer.
<black> Herbert837, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell   ich denke das alles ausreichend beschrieben ist
<chris_j> hi
<chris_j> kennt sich hier jemand mit lvm snapshots aus?
<jokrebel> black: Und was ist ein Kabelmodem? Hat das dann überhaupt auch ne Routerfunktion und DHCP integriert?
<jokrebel> ,frag? chris_j
<Herbert837> black danke werd ich mir mal zur brust nehmen
<jokrebel> chris_j: Einfach Fragen! Metafragen bringen niemanden weiter.
<k1l> chris_j: stell einfach eine konkrete frage
<Herbert837> aber wie komme ich nun zu meinen scanner :-(
<black> jokrebel, ich denke ja, weil wie erwähnt habe deht es auf mein desktop-pc und laptop einwandfrei
<chris_j> ich habe in meinem laptop eine verschlüsslte platte mit alternate installation von ubuntu belegt die würde ich gern vollständig sichern auf meine mit truecrypt verschlüsselte externe platte
<chris_j> dazu würde ich gern die snapshot funktion nutzen 
<jokrebel> black: Was sagt denn ein ifconfig?
<black> Herbert837, starte mal xsane denn wird nach deinem scanner gesucht
<Herbert837> danke
<leszek> hi
<chris_j> wenn ich versuche mit lvcreate ein snapshot anzulegen kommt folgende meldung: Insufficient free extents (4) in volume group frauke: 25 required
<black> öhmm moment jokrebel , müsste erst mal umstecken XD
<black> kurz afk
<chris_j> so wie ich das verstanden habe erstellt der befehl eine kopie der volume goup die ich dann mounten und kopieren kann 
<chris_j> liege ich da richtig?
<Herbert837> kann es richtig sein das er nun 327 aktualisierungen herunter läd ???
<chris_j> vgdisplay sagt auch: "Free  PE / Size       4 / 16,00 MiB" obwohl noch 10G frei sind auf dem physical volume, was gleichzeitig die gesamte group fasst
<black> jokrebel,  http://pastebin.com/Q6MNNJaw
<black> Herbert837, wenn du ubuntu neu aufgesetzt hast dann ja, mach alle updates, starte rechner neu.
<black> Herbert837, Kubuntu
<black> meinte ich :D
<Herbert837> ok und danke 
<jokrebel> black: Sieht nicht danach aus als ob Du eine interne IP bezogen hättest. Läuft da ein lokaler DHCP vielleicht (werd aus dem 1.Paste nicht so ganz schlau)
<jokrebel> black: Paste doch mal bitte Deine /etc/network/interfaces
<black> jokrebel, ich denke nicht das ein lokaler DHCP läuft...  okay mach ich .  http://pastebin.com/shiRSvqu
<jokrebel> black: Und was hast Du bei den Network-Manager-Einstellungen drin?
<jokrebel> black: Und paste doch mal die _komplette_ Ausgabe (incl. Befehlseingabe) von "sudo dhclient eth0"
<black> oki moment
<black> tut sich nichts jokrebel 
<seven_> hi, kann mir jemand bei folgender samba Fehlermeldung weiterhelfen? Failed to verify incoming ticket with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE!
<black> dauert ein bissel dann kommt ... nichts
<jokrebel> black: Am funktionierenden Referenzrechner gegengeprüft?
<jokrebel> black: Kabel/Steckplätze mal gegeneinander ausgetauscht?
<jokrebel> black: Am Schluß hast Du Dich am Switch dort angesteckt, wo frei bleiben muss, da Du bereits den UpLink-Port nutzt…
<black> jokrebel, 1. beim laptop kommt mit dem befehl auch nicht, aber es geht ohne probleme 2. ich kann umstecken wie ich will geht nix 3. vesteh ich nicht O.o *schäm*
<jokrebel> black: Was sagt ifconfig beim anderen Rechner. Und prüfe nochmals den Befehl "sudo dhclient eth0" vielleicht vertippt? - wird da noch nichtmal nach dem Passwort gefragt, oder wie?
<black> jokrebel, also, ich nutze mein laptop als wlan-router mittels hostapd, laptop (über lan) netbook (wlan) internetverbindung geht bei beidem. jetzt will ich es umgekert machen, da ich mit blender arbeiten will brauch ich den lapptop und das netbook soll as wlan-router fungieren damit ich mit dem laptop bequem am tisch via wlan auch mal ins i-net gehen kann . Nur mal so am rande erwähnt XD
<black_> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/MqsDRSEW
 * jokrebel nimmt da einfach nen WLAN-Router - und gut is. Sorry black_ da kann ich dann auch nicht weiterhelfen.
<black> ja klar muss ich passwd eingeben nur kommt dort nichts
<black> jokrebel, 
<Flash63>  was hast Du da gepastet die aktuelle Schnittstellenkonfig des netbooks?
<black> öhm ne vom laptop Flash63 
<Flash63> black: was hast Du da gepastet die aktuelle Schnittstellenkonfig des netbooks?
<Flash63> Das Netbook soll doch Router sein? 
<Flash63> Laptop dann nur Client
<Flash63> Auf dem Laptop darf dann hostapd usw. nicht mehr laufen
<black> Flash63, ja als wlan router, immo ist der laptop als wlan router 
<black> Flash63, ja genau
<Flash63> black:  unterstützt das Netbook bzw. die WLAN-Karte hostapd, oder woran scheitert die Konfiguration?
<black> Flash63, das ist richtig, aber ich bekomme doch auch so keine verbindung zum netbook, selbst wenn ich lapptop ausschalte und netbook anschließe
<jokrebel> black klar mag das _Dir_ sein, weil du davor sitzt und es eingegeben hast. Wenn Du das gemacht hättest ""[17:27] <jokrebel> black: Und paste doch mal die _komplette_ Ausgabe (incl. Befehlseingabe) von "sudo dhclient eth0""" wär es auch mir klar. Ein ""[17:33] <black> tut sich nichts jokrebel "" läßt das aber nicht erraten.
<black> Flash63, ja wird unterstützt
<black> achsoo jokrebel mit "" , sags doch gleich
<Flash63> black:  was bedeutet auch so keine Verbindung?  
<seven_> falls es jemanden interessiert ein neustart des client und der Fehler ist wech ;P
<black> jokrebel, also auch mit "" geht nix
<black> Flash63, also wenn ich lan kabel an netbook anschließe bekomme ich keine verbindung hin  (network manager)
<Flash63> black: hostapd, die erforderliche Konfiguration und NM geht nicht
<Flash63> black:  verwende doch einfach das Skript "instant_AP" - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router#Instant-AP
<black> Flash63, ja das weiß ich doch
<black> okay nochmal von vorne, ubuntu starten --> lankabel rein nichts geht auch bei live cd geht nichts, keine verbindung zum swich und oder internet
<black> Flash63, 
<Flash63> black: dann hast Du vielleicht ein grundsätzliches Hardware und/oder Treiberproblem mit der Ethernetkarte des Netbooks
<nomad__> black: oder ein falsches lankabel ^^, gibt crossover und nicht crossover
<black> nomad__,  was das ? O.O ich kenn mich mit lan kabel net aus . ist selbe anschluss ? oder wie ?
<Flash63> black: da brauchen wir mehr Info zur Hardware und verwendetem Treibermodul. Prüfe auch das Kabel.
<black> Flash63, wie komm ich an dir informationen ran ?
<black> *die
<Flash63> black: Abfragen - lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2  
<Flash63> black: und ifconfig -a
<black> Flash63, http://pastebin.com/6EMw7Gk3
<jokrebel> black: Wenn Du (wie Du vorhin behauptet hast) Kabel und Steckplätze jeweils mit den anderen Rechnern gegengeprüft zu haben solltest Du eigentlich nicht dem Irrtum ein Crossover-Kabels aufliegen können. (Wenn Du wirklich jeden LAN-Prt mit jedem Kabel an jedem PC probiert haben solltest, woran ich inzwischen zweifel)
<black> jokrebel, LAN-Port am switch ?
<black> sind alle gleich, da kann ich umstecken wie ich will
<black> und ich hab nur ein LAN_Kabel was auch immer welcher es ist cross oder nicht cross
<Flash63> black: sieht soweit ok aus, Treiber und Schnittstelle ok. Hast Du einen MAC-Filter im Router aktiv, der die Verbindung abblockt? Die WLAN-Verbindung solltest Du bei Tests über LAN vorher trennen. 
<newan> Hallo, mein Firefox hängt sich nahezu alle 10 minuten auf bzw hat 100& cpu auslastung und ist somit nicht mehr zu benutzen, wartet man ca. 5 minuten geht der wieder eine zeitlang
<black> Flash63, MAC-Filter hab ich nicht und ich trenn immer WLAN-Verbindung wenn ich LAN teste, ausgenommen Laptop da läuft beides muss ja auch wegen Hostapd
<jokrebel> newan: Ist da dann vielleicht Flash im Spiel?
<Flash63> black: Daten werden ja übertragen wie man sieht. versuche mal manuell eine IP-Adresse zu bekommen - sudo dhclient eth0
<newan> Flash ist installiert, ja
<jokrebel> Flash63: Hatten wir vorhin schon.
<Flash63> black: ansonsten prüfe mal über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ethtool
<Flash63> jokrebel: jo, danke. Da war ich noch offline
<jokrebel> newan: Hast Du, in dem Moment wo der Firefox die CPU-Last hochtreibt, Seiten offen wo Flash-Inhalte laufen? Flash braucht nämlich _viel_ CPU in machen Fällen. Evtl. mal mit dem FlashBlocker-Plugin probieren.
<Herbert837> hi leute ich noch mal, habe ein kleines problem. mein netzwerk läuft nicht mehr
<black> was selsam ist, wenn ich win7 starter (leider dabei) drauf mach, geht das lan-kabel ohne probleme
<Herbert837> selbst die anzeige unten in der leiste ist verschwunden :-(
<newan>  FlashBlocker-Plugin nciht, aber ich ahb auch schon safemode gestartet und auch schon deaktiviert...aber flash sit wohl denke ich auch dir richtige baustelle
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Unten? Welche Anzeige? Was hast Du getan, kurz bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<Flash63>  black: es gibt da die verrücktesten Sachen. Habe es auch schon umgekehrt gehabt. Unter Ubuntu geht alles einwandfrei über DHCP unter Win7 nur mit manueller statischer Konfiguration. Könntest Du unter Ubuntu auch mal ausprobieren.
<newan> nur müsste es doch gehen mit flash, an anderen geräten ahbe cih das problem nicht
<Herbert837> jokrebel ich habe eine aktualiesierung durchführen wollen dabei ist es bis 52% gelaufen dann stand alles still :-( habe dann ausgeschaltet und neu gestartet
<jokrebel> newan: Vielleicht sind die "anderen Geräte" nicht ganz so schmalbrüstig?
<jokrebel> oO
<black> Flash63, Wie und wo kann ich das ändern bzw. einstellen ?
<Flash63> Rechtsklick auf das NM-Icon > "Verbindungen bearbeiten"
<newan> core 2 duo | 2 gb ram sollte flash reichen
<Herbert837> mein netzwerk hat festgelegte ip habe sie eingestellt aber es wird keine verbindung hergestellt :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert837: "habe dann ausgeschalten" - während eines Updates - da musst Du Dich jetzt mal grad über gar nichts wundern…
<Herbert837> jokrebel da ging nix mehr fast ne stunde
<jokrebel> newan: Eigentlich - ja.
<Herbert837> blieb bei 52% stehen
<Flash63> black: Rechtsklick auf das NM-Icon > "Verbindungen bearbeiten" > Reiter IPv4
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Trotzdem - wärend eines Updates/upgrades einfach ausschalten ist gar nicht gut. Hattest Du denn nicht versucht noch ordentlich (oder zumindest über Schlagwort: SysRequest) runterzufahren?
<black> Flash63, auch du heilige sch... dann auf manuell *würg*
<Herbert837> es war überhaupt keine bedienung mehr möglich :-( muss ich alles noch mal von vorn oder gibts da irgendwie ne reorganisation
<jokrebel> *räusper* [17:23] <jokrebel> black: Und was hast Du bei den Network-Manager-Einstellungen drin?
<DeichShaf_> Herbert837: eventuell neu anfangen und dann gibts einen trick mit dem du siehst, ob sich noch was tut
<DeichShaf_> ALT+STRG+F2 drücken -> Konsole öffnet sich
<black> soo sorry jokrebel hab ich überlesen *schääääm*
<DeichShaf_> tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log
<DeichShaf_> tail gibt auf dem schirm aus, was in der datei steht, -f = follow, verfolgen, laufend auf dem schirm anzeigen, wenn was hinzukommt
<DeichShaf_> einzelne vorgänge beim entpacken können je nach rechner mehrere minuten dauern
<black> jokrebel, also IPv4 ist automatisch
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Vermutlich wird man das schon auch reparieren können. Ggf. mit Hilfe einer LiveCD.
<Herbert837> DeichShaf ich werds mal versuchen aber habe ja nun kein netz mehr geht es trotzdem
<DeichShaf_> Herbert837: selber weg herauszufinden, was mit dem netzwerk nicht stimmt
<DeichShaf_> ALT+STRG+F2 -> Konsole
<DeichShaf_> dann ifconfig eingeben
<DeichShaf_> der output sollte so sachen wie lo, eth0 usw. enthalten
<DeichShaf_> hier sind beispiele: http://doc-tcpip.org/Tcp-ip/ifconfig.html
<Herbert837> habe ich irgendwo ein schalter verbinden ? wenn ich das netzwerk eingestellt habe sagt er nur ok oder anwenden
<Herbert837> oder verbindet der dann automatisch wenn es gebraucht wird
<Herbert837> habe es auf automatisch stehen
<DeichShaf_> das heißt nur, dass er automatisch eine adresse bezieht, wenn er ein physikalisches netzwerk findet
<DeichShaf_> bzw. dass er die karte automatisch aktiviert, wenn er ein netzwerk findet
<Herbert837> ohhh denkfehler dann von mir
<Herbert837> na ich werd noch mal bissel pusseln
<Herbert837> danke erstmal
<black> Herbert837, ist dein system jetzt vollständig geupdatet ?
<Herbert837> nein ich glaube nicht
<Herbert837> er hat sich ja aufgehangen bei 52%
<black> Herbert837, okay dann konsole öffnen und volgendes eingeben:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<black> sollte funzen :)
<black> zumindest *folgendes
<black> *kopp raucht*
<Flash63>  black: setze zunächst mal den MTU-Wert von "Automatisch" auf 1492 - Verbindungsversuch
<black> Flash63, hab ich
<Flash63> black: Verbindung mit dem NM trennen und neu aufbauen. Ergebnis?
<black> ich steck mal um
<Herbert837> also einige fehler wegen kein netzt dann "der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen sie müssen manuell den sudo dpkg prozess ausführen"
<black> verbindung getrennt  sie sind nun offline    Flash63 
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Steht da nicht der genau Befhel "...dpkg……" den Du ausführen sollst?
<Flash63> black: mit Auto eth0 versuchen verbinden
<Herbert837> ok wusste nicht das dass der befehl ist, ist ja easy er arbeitet
<jokrebel> Halt uns auf dem laufenden - BEVOR Du wieder einfach Stom wegnimmst, bitte.
<jokrebel> +r
<black> Flash63, ja mit Auto eth0
<Herbert837> jo sorry :-( schäm :-(
<black> Flash63, sollte ich mal MAC-Adresse des Gerätes wegmachen? als die MAC-Adresse
<black> +o
<Flash63> black: die MAC muss nur eingetragen werden wenn Du mehrere Ethernetkarten im Gerät hast
<black> Flash63, okay also kann ich die wegmachen, okay neuer versuch
<black> brb
<Herbert837> also update ist durchgelaufen und ich habe neu gestartet
<Herbert837> blöde frage habe dein alt strg f2 ausprobiert klappt aber wie komm ich da wieder raus :-(
<rusef> Herbert837: ctrl+alt+f7
<Herbert837> danke ;-)
<black> Flash63, also es geht nix
<black> Update geglückt Herbert837 ?
<black> war kurz off nix mitbekommen
<Flash63> black:  dann schau dir mal an was für eine Adresse , Gateway usw. der Rechner unter Windows bekommt und trage diese manuell unter Ubuntu ein 
<black> Flash63, alles nochmal neu installieren ? -.-
<Flash63> black:  nein nur unter Windows die Konfiguration (IP-Adresse usw.)  nachsehen
<black> ich hab kein Windows drauf
<Flash63> black:  Du sagtest unter Win geht es
<black> Flash63, ja richtig aber ich hab kein win drauf, geht auch vm-ware ? vom laptop ?
<Flash63> black:  nein. In welchen Adressraum verteilt der Router denn Adressen?
<black> Flash63, öhmm kein Plan
<Flash63>  black: der Laptop hatte 95.88.1.177 - hast Du überhaupt einen Router, oder nur ein kabelmodem?
<black> Flash63, nur ein Kabelmodem
<Flash63> black: Da liegt das Problem, Du kannst wahrscheinlich nur einen Rechner anschließen. Dieser bekommt eine öffentliche IP-Adresse (ich kann deinen Laptop pingen)
<jokrebel> Oh Mann ^^ ... [17:02] <jokrebel> black: Und was ist ein Kabelmodem? Hat das dann überhaupt auch ne Routerfunktion und DHCP integriert?
<Flash63> black: Du müsstest einen einfachen WLAN-Router anschließen.
<jokrebel> Red ich denn für die Wand? [17:52] * jokrebel nimmt da einfach nen WLAN-Router - und gut is. Sorry black_ da kann ich dann auch nicht weiterhelfen.
<black> ja, währe unkomplizierter, behebt aber immer noch nicht das problem mit dem LAN-Anschluss
<black> jokrebel, ja ja, ist ja gut, der einfachste wiederstand eben :p
<black> trotzdem geht netbook LAN- Anschluss nit *lach*
<Flash63> black: Du kannst nur den Laptop oder das Netboot anschließen, nicht beides gleichzeitig. Wenn Du auf das netbook wechselst, musst du das Modem wahrscheinlich kurz ausschalten.
<black> Flash63, ne, denn dann den Swich, oder ?
<Flash63> black: nein das geht auch nicht
<Flash63> black: so http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#DSL-Modem-teilen-2
<black> Flash63, ich kuck
<Flash63> black: jetzt musst Du noch wissen wie der laptop konfiguriert ist, automatisch über DHCP oder pppoe
<black> Flash63, automatisch 
 * jokrebel empfiehlt bei so viel Grund-un-Wissen ganz klar einen 2€-Router von Ebay oder so...
<Flash63>  ***jokrebel der will ja auch konfiguriert werden *duck*
<Herbert837> so da sind wir wieder . alles drauf aktualisierung durchgeführt. aber wie komm ich nun zu meinem scanner :-(
<black> Herbert837, xsane installiert ?
<jokrebel> Flash63: Da gibt es aber Standard-Anleitungen und ist wesentlich einfach als "ich-bastel-mir-mal-aus-einem-meiner-rechner-zusätlich-noch-ne-routerfunktion"
<black> Ja für was hab ich denn linux ? *koppschüttel*
<Flash63>  ***jokrebel: hostapd hat er ja auch hingekriegt
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Simplescan oder xsane sind die Programme Deiner Wahl.
<Herbert837> ok denn suche ich mal danke
<black> Flash63, jaa jaa ... ich bin schon ein grooßer junge und hab host apd hinbekommen *ganz frech guckt* lmw
<jokrebel> Nungut; nennen wir es halbwissen. Wenn ich schon vor 2 Stunden extra Frage ob das "Kabelmodem" tatsächlich auch ein Router ist und DHCP macht.... was soll ich mehr wenn da dann ein "ja" kommt obwohl es nicht so ist. 
<jokrebel> </OT>
<Flash63> black: im Ernst einen passablen (WLAN) Router gibt es neu ab ~30€
<black> *aaarrggg* ich blick nit durch was in dem kasten drinne ist und was das dinge kann. Ich bin Bäcker und kein Computer / Netzwerk fachmann
<black> Flash63, hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht
<Flash63> black: steht da irgendwo eine Gerätebezeichnung drauf (Schild auf der Unterseite)
<leszek> re
<black> Kabelmodem ?
<black> ja mom
<black> THOMSON THG450K
<black> viel machen an dem teil kann ich nicht Flash63 
<jokrebel> black: Dann wär aber (vor Stunden) ein "weiß ich nicht" wesentlich produktiver gewesen, meinst nicht auch? Ich rat auch nur ungern durch die Gegend und meine Glaskugel ist grad in Reparatur.
<Flash63> black: nein, da kannst du weniger als nichts dran machen. Wie gesagt, Laptop abklemmen, Netbook (mit hostapd) anschließen, Modem neu starten. Laptop über WLAN > Netbook > Modem Internet
<black> jokrebel, ja hast recht dumm von mir :S
<Flash63> black: WLAN-Router kaufen
<Herbert837> wenn ich xsane aufrufe bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung, zur info es ist ein officejet von hp, habe eine cd aber was ist ein ausführbares program unter linux :-( setup.exe geht ja nicht wie bei dos
<bekks> ,wf? Herbert837 
<jokrebel> Herbert837: nene - nicht die exe
<bekks> Herbert837: Ohne Fehlermeldung wird das nichts :)
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Gib mal die genaue Bezeichnung rüber. Ist der per USB dran? Dann hätt ich noch gern ein "lsusb".
<black> Flash63, werd ich auch glaub machen, ist einfacher und ich brauch auch nicht weiter drüber nachzudenken
<ppq> Herbert837: und: statt xsane vielleicht mit simple-scan anfangen, das ist etwas anfängerfreundlicher. auf die Scanner artikel im ubuntuuser wiki hat man dich ja sicher schon hingewiesen
<black> Flash63, ich finds nur nerv tötend wenn eine einfachheit nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> ppq: Glaub noch nicht IIRC
<black> meiner meinung nach ist xsane am einfachsten, verstänlicher
<jokrebel> black: Mit nem _Modem_ mehrere Rechner ins Internet zu bringen _ohne_Router_ ist keine "Einfachheit" IMHO
<Flash63> black: das liegt an der ausgelieferten Technik deines Providers (Kabel Deutschland oder KBW?) und nicht am Betriebssystem
<bekks> black: Einen Router zu bauen ist keine "Einfachheit", wirklich nicht.
<Herbert837> ist ein lan drrucker und scanner officejet 6500 der drucker geht nur der scanner wird nicht erkannt
<black> jokrebel, ja ist so, aber wie schon so oft erwähnt geht  es ja auch mit dem laptop 
<Herbert837> simple-scan kennt er nicht und bekomme ich auch nicht installiert :-(
<Herbert837> .
<bekks> Herbert837: Wie versuchst Du es zu installieren?
<jokrebel> Herbert837: Was für Ubuntu hast Du (lsb_release -a pasten)
<black> dann müsste es ja am netbook liegen und nicht am router oder ?
<Herbert776> so noch mal hier ging nix mehr
<bekks> 1008 200204 <+jokrebel> Herbert837: Was für Ubuntu hast Du (lsb_release -a pasten)
<Herbert776> also ist ein hp officejet 6500 über lan
<Herbert776> drucker geht nur scanner nicht
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<jokrebel> Herbert776: LAN oder WLAN?
<Herbert776> siplescan kennt er nicht :-(
<Herbert776> lam
<Herbert776> lan
<jokrebel> Herbert776: Welches Ubuntu? simple-scan ist IMHO soger vorinstalliert.
<black> jokrebel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#HP
<Herbert776> habe kubuntu neu drauf und alle updates
<Herbert776> ich suche mal die datenbank durch
<bekks> Herbert776: Nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<jokrebel> Herbert776: Welchen Treiber nutzt Du?
<Herbert776> das was er selber erkannt hat für den drucker den scanner weiß ich garnicht wie ich den installieren soll :-(
<bekks> Herbert776: Bekomme ich auch noch eine Antwort?
<IchGuckLive> nabend wie such ich nach einer datei namens .axisrc auf dem homeordner
<IchGuckLive> im terminal
<bekks> IchGuckLive: find ~ -type f -name .axisrc
<jokrebel> Herbert776: 1.) Bekks (und meine) wiederholte Frage beantworten. 2.) ist hplip installiert?
<Herbert776> bekks ich kann im moment nix mit deiner angabe anfangen :-(
<IchGuckLive> bekks: danke
<bekks> Herbert776: Tipp den Befehl ein, und drück Enter.
<bekks> ,paste? Herbert776 
<Herbert776> mom ich kann nicht so schnell ich muss doch immer noch alles suchen wo ich das finde bin doch neu bei linux
<Herbert776> mom bitte ich arbeite doch hier mit 2 rechner ich gehe erstmal mit dem orginal jetzt in den chat
<black> immer mit der ruhe Herbert776  :)
<bekks> Original == der Rechner mit dem Drucker?
<jokrebel> Herbert776: Immer mit der Ruhe
<jokrebel> obwohl … 20:15 - it's Channel-Closing-Time - last orders, please </joke>
<black> darf ich mal fragen wie alt ihr seit ?
<jokrebel> black: Da würdest Du jetzt wohl Antworten zwischen 16 und 60 bekommen, wenn es nicht total Offtopic wäre hier. Siehe Toppic - viele hier sind auch im Offtopic-Kanal.
<Herbert776> ich bekomme das mit dem browser nicht hin. der macht mir den chat nicht ausf
<black> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Herbert776> ausgabe no lsb modul
<herbert820> ausgabe no lsb modules are 
<black> ich wechsel mal auf kde
<black> brb
<herbert820> irgendwie drehe ich hier noch durch :-(
<herbert820> warum komme ich denn mit dem browser von linux aus hier nicht in den chat
<herbert820> firefox hat keine passenden plugins und der orginale der drauf ist macht kein fenster auf
<herbert820> zu mindestens bleibt es leer
<jokrebel> herbert820: Für IRC nutzt man auch nicht den Browser. Installier zB. xchat (nicht xchat-gnome) dafür.
<herbert820> ok ich suche mal
<black> herbert820, wie weit bist du ?
<jokrebel> herbert820: Ist denn Dein System überhaupt schon up-to-date inzwischen. Und ich hatte gefragt, ob hplip installiert ist.
<herbert820> ich habe das update durch sollte also alles ok sein
<herbert820> der server bei xchat ubuntu???
<herbert820> habs gerade installiert
<black> ja
<xharx> seit kurzem läuft mein xubuntu ohne sound. wie kann ich den fehler feststellen
<bekks> herbert820: Nopaste bitte die vollständige Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und NICHT das, was du meinst, was wichtig wäre.
<jokrebel> [20:42] <herbert820> habs gerade installiert … XChat? hplip? ^^
<herbert820> moment bitte noch welchen chanel nuss ich bei xchat wählen
<herbert820> xchat
<black> #ubuntu-de
<herbert820> mom
<bekks> Wie auch immer, ich bin raus aus dem Ticket.
<Herbert-40> so nun sollte es geklappt haben denke ich
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Process heißen könnte der die Tablet (touchfunktion) macht. Der hängt sich hier öfters auf. 
<Herbert-40> No LSB modules are available.
<Herbert-40> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Herbert-40> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<Herbert-40> Release:        11.04
<Herbert-40> Codename:       natty
<jokrebel> ,pasten? Herbert-40
<Fuchs> ,paste? Herbert-40 
<Fuchs> ach, das pony fehlt
<Herbert-40> ja
<Fuchs> Herbert-40: bitte nicht mehr als 3 Zeilen gleichzeitig hier rein, danke
<black> pastebin.com
<jokrebel> Fuchs: schon seit Stunden - dAnjou wars <gdr>
<dreamon> Wo könnte ich nach einem Process suchen der die Touchfunktion von Tablets übernimmt?
<Herbert-40> verstehe im moment nur bahnhof :-(
<Herbert-40> was hab ich denn nun wieder falsch gemacht oder bin ich zu blöde es zu verstehen ?
<nomad__> Herbert-40: macht ja nix, nimm nächstemal pastebin.com oder so, wenn du längeren nicht selbst geschriebenen text pasten willst
<leszek> Herbert-40: nicht selbstgeschriebener Text der mehr als 3 Zeilen beinhaltet gehört in einen Zitierdienst, der paste.ubuntuusers.de oder pastebin.com heisst. Dann kriegst du einen link und kannst diesen hierher posten. Dann kann das jeder in Ruhe lesen
<Herbert-40> bitte wie paste.bin wie komm ich dazu oder wie rufe ich das auf
<Xaercum> Ich nutze RVM(Ruby enViroment Manger) Unter TTY1 (alt+strg F1) geht alles. zb. nach 'rvmsudo gem install rails' ist das rails auf der console verfügbar. In Gome im x-terminal-emulator nicht..... *kopf kratz*
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Über den Browser 
<Herbert-40> man man man ob ich linux in meinem alter noch begreifen werde :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Nur Mut _so_ schwer ist das auch wieder nicht
<Herbert-40> wieso über den browser ich hab doch nun den xcat auf
<Xaercum> ich konnte es schon teilweise darauf eingrenzen das $PATH auf dem (alt+strg F1) Terminal anders ist als der auf x-terminal-emulator bzw. xterm....
<Xaercum> daher meine frage.... wie kann es sein das unter X was anderes geladen wird als auf tty1
<Xaercum> Tante Google konnt mir nicht helfen....
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Und dann machst Du zusätzlich noch zB. das Terminal auf, führst dort den angeforderten Befehl (wie vorhin lsb_release -a) aus. Kopierst das dann. Und fügst es nicht hier ein, sondern öffnest Firefox (oder nen anderen Browser); gehst zB. nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ und fügst das dort ein. Halb so Schwer wie es klingt.
<Herbert-40> ist aber umständlich :-(
<Herbert-40> so und dann den link posten ??? wie z.b. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403282/
<bekks> Wenn das jeder machen würde, könnte man hier nichts mehr lesen.
<bekks> Ganz genau so.
<Herbert-40> hab ich das richtig verstanden
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: 100 Punkte
<Herbert-40> <<< ist doch noch lernfähig aber muss ja einen dummen gesagt werden
<Herbert-40> denn werd ich mir mal den link mit paste abspeichern den werd ich bestimmt noch öffters brauchen :-)
<xaercum> re
<xaercum> ok was seltsames gefunden.... unter X nach einem 'su -l Nutzername' geht es.... seltwürdig merksam...
<Herbert-40> wie bekomme ich denn heraus welche hplip ich installiert habe ?
<bekks> apt-cache policy hplip
<xaercum> mh... nicht viel los hier....
<jokrebel> xaercum: täuscht
<jokrebel> xaercum: Hat nur grad keiner ein Problem mit seinem Ubuntu <g>
<Herbert-40> klar trau mich langsam blos nicht mehr zu fragen :-(
<Herbert-40> also was dort beschrieben ist mit hplip und der installation geht nicht :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Nur zu…
<Herbert-40> schon der befehl cd Desktop kann das verzeichnis nicht finden
<Herbert-40> habe hplip drauf kann es aber nicht starten
<jokrebel> ? Herbert-40 von was für einer Anleitung sprichst Du? </im-nebel-stocher>
<Herbert-40> sh hplip-3.11.1.run , sh: Can't open hplip-3.11.1.run
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Und das hast Du woher? Und wer hat Dir das empfohlen?
<Herbert-40> hab ich hier gefunden für die installation http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html 
<bekks> Herbert-40: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP
<bekks> DA steht eigentlich alles was du brauchst.
<Herbert-40> bekks da war ich doch aber das geht nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist eine Fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> "geht nicht" heißt? Fehlermeldung?
<bekks> KEINE :D
<Herbert-40>  Can't open hplip-3.11.1.run
<Herbert-40> hatte ich oben doch schon geschrieben
<bekks> Das stammt aber nicht aus diesem Link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP sondern von der HPLIP Seite.
<Herbert-40> und laut apt-cache policy hplip  Ausgabe :     3.11.1-2ubuntu2
<bekks> Also was genau "geht nicht" wenn Du dem Wiki folgst?
<Herbert-40> .
<Herbert-40> .
<Herbert-40> manno
<Herbert-40> manno warum flig ich denn immer raus :-(
<Herbert-40> ist heute echt nicht mein tag :-(
<Herbert-40> ich hoffe ihr konntet meine antwort noch lesen mit der fehlermeldung
<bekks> Was genau heisst "geht nicht", wenn Du dem Wiki folgst? HPLIP ist wie man sieht bereits installiert, und dieses "sh hplipirgendwas" stammt nicht aus dem Wiki.
<Herbert-40> bekks doch weiter untern sind die befehle angegeben
<bekks> Warum benutzt Du nicht einfach "aptitude install hplip"?
<bekks> Warum ganz genau willst du das manuell installieren?
<Herbert-40> ich will es nicht manuell machen finde aber nicht raus warum es nicht geht oder wie ich es hin bekomme
<bekks> Das steht exakt im Abschnitt darüber, sogar mit drei bunten Buttons zum Draufklicken, mit der Beschriftung "jetzt installieren".
<Herbert-40> das hab ich gemacht aber der scanner geht nicht. beim starten kommt Fehler beim erstellen der datei" dann  schließen. sucht mach geräte und "fehler kein gerät erreichbar"
<Igramul> Hallo miteinander - ich würde gerne einstellen, dass statt der Netzwerk-Tray-Anwendung in der GUI von Ubuntu 11.04 die Netzwerkkonfig schon beim Booten hochgefahren wird. Derzeit passiert das zu spät und die NFS-Freigaben werden deshalb nicht eingebunden (noch kein Netz verfügbar).
<bekks> Herbert-40: Nopaste bite die genaue, vollständigen Fehlermeldungen.
<Herbert-40> wie soll ich das denn machen sind checkbox die auf geht soll ich den Bildschirm posten
<bekks> Ja.
<Herbert-40> ich gebs auf. ich bekomme das mit den bildern posten nicht hin kann doch kein mensch lesen
<Herbert-40> muss ne nacht drüber schlafen ob ich nicht doch bei windows bleibe
<Herbert-40> ihr seht das immer alles so leicht und ich komme mir langsam bescheuert vor als wenn ich das erste mal vor einen rechner sitze
<Herbert-40> hatte mir den umstieg echt nicht so kompliziert vorgestellt
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Locker bleiben - Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.
<black> Herbert-40, ich würd die flinte nicht ins korn werfen, wenn ich an meine anfänge denke ... ojeeee
<Herbert-40> danke euch trotsdem alle für eure hilfe
<Herbert-40> ziehe mir vieleicht das alte ubuntu noch mal drauf damals hatte ich wenigstens damit schon alles am laufen bekommen
<black> Herbert-40, glaub mir morgen sieht die welt anders aus, kann nur eine kleinigkeit sein, dann lachste drüber
<Herbert-40> das prob ist das ich mir selber langsam blöde vor komme, sonst ruft alle welt bei mir an um hilfe zu bekommen und jetzt stehe ich selber wie doof hier :-(
<Herbert-40> ich tippe das irgendwas bei der installation falsch gelaufen ist
<Herbert-40> so danke für eure hilfe ich bin erstmal weg
<black> Herbert-40, schlaf maL
<black> Ich mach auch morgen weiter mein kopp brummt .... 
<black> nacht und danke nochmal
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das heißt. Gibts dafür eine Lösung, mein Englisch endet auf halber Strecke. -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/777627
<jokrebel__> cu
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das heißt. Gibts dafür eine Lösung, mein Englisch endet auf halber Strecke. -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/777627
<apollo13> The latest wokring driver version is: 1:2.6.0-1ubuntu6 <-- das da installieren
<dreamon> apollo13, Nunja er verwendet 64 Bit und ich 32Bit. Was heißt das hier am Ende -> Changed in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu): -> status: 	New → Confirmed 
<apollo13> hu, status, new und confirmed wirst doch wohl übersetzen können?!
<dreamon> Heißt es das der Fehler behoben wurde, oder das der Fehler noch vorliegt.?
<dreamon> Dann würde ich nicht fragen
<MarkusH> fehler ist bekannt und in bearbeitung
<apollo13> confirmed heißt bestätigt
<apollo13> MarkusH: nope
<MarkusH> apollo13: haben die dafuer noch einen extra status?
<dreamon> das mit bestätigt ist mir klar. nur was da bestätig wird ich mir nicht klar.
<apollo13> MarkusH: nein, aber confirmed sagt nur, dass es als fehler akzeptiert ist -- über bearbeitung sagt das nix aus
<apollo13> dreamon: es bestätigt dass der report stimmt und nicht invalid/falsch ist
<dreamon> apollo13, Aber es ist noch kein Kraut dagegen da. Verstehe
<apollo13> nicht nur das, es wird nichtmal notwendigerweise daran gearbeitet
<dreamon> Da es von ende Juli ist, gehe ich davon aus, das es wohl eingeschlafen ist?
<dreamon> apollo13, Woran erkennst du das?
<Monty> kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe ubuntu 11.04 auf dem Rechner und will ein 2GB Image auf eine 4GB SD Karte übertragen. Beim DD Befehl kommt nach ein paar Sekunden: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar...
<apollo13> dreamon: was erkennen?
<lukas> hey leute, hab mir duch ne windows neuinstallation mein grub yerschossen
<apollo13> ,grub?
<shetlandpony> apollo13, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon> apollo13, nicht nur das, es wird nichtmal notwendigerweise daran gearbeitet -> woran erkennst du das?
<dreamon> lukas, Oder grub2?
<apollo13> dreamon: nunja siehst du das daran gearbeitet wird? nein, ergo muss auch nicht jemand damit beschäftigt sein
<Monty> keiner?
<lukas> grub2
<apollo13> ,geduld? Monty 
<shetlandpony> Monty: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<lukas> ich bin schon seit 3 stunden an dem problem und hab auch keine vorhandene Version mehr drauf, bin grad mit nem live/system drin
<apollo13> Monty: und vlt http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html lesen, wir können nicht raten welchen befehl du ausführst
<lukas> life-system
<apollo13> lukas: live hat gepasst ;)
<Arch-vile7> Monty: liegts vielleicht daran, dass noch was im Mülleimer der Karte liegt
<apollo13> im wiki steht unter GRUB2 was zu tun ist, dem bist du gefolgt?
<apollo13> Arch-vile7: das ist dd schnuppe
<apollo13> zumindest abhängig davon was er mit übertragen meint
<lukas> ja, sry kann in dem system nur amerikanisches tasta layout benutyen, war drauf konyentriert, den bindestrich hinyukriegen...
<Monty> Ich habe die Partitionen der Karte vorher gelöscht. der Befehl lautete ganz einfach: dd if=image.img of= /dev/sdc  ich habe es auch mal mit obs=4096 probiert - keine Änderungen
<apollo13> was soll obs bringen?
<Monty> blockgröße
<lukas> welche rubrik? reparatur oder installation?
<apollo13> lukas: reparatur solang du dein linux nicht formatiert hast beim windows installieren
<lukas> okaz
<lukas> okay
<lukas> nein, es ist unbedingt notwendig, dass ich das linux so weiter benutyen kann
<apollo13> na dann hast bei der windows installation hoffentlich aufgepasst ;)
<apollo13> Monty: ja ich meinte eher dass du nicht mit paramtern rumspielen sollst ohne zu wissen obs was bringt, gerade nicht bei dd -- abgesehen davon willst du das als superuser ausführen und sicherheitshalber würde ich das leerzeichen nachm of löschen
<apollo13> und je nachdem was du getan hast zieh die sd karte nochmal raus, nicht dass da noch die alten partition tables rumlaufen (auch wenn dd das egal ist)
<lukas> user@debian:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<lukas> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<lukas> den fehler hatte ich schon seeeehr oft...
<apollo13> hast du dev sys und proc gemountet?
<lukas> wei- aber nicht, was ich da tun soll
<lukas> was ist das_
<lukas> ?
<Monty> Ja, das Leerzeichen war nur ein Tippfehler beim Chat. Aber ohne des Parameters kommt der Fehler auch.
<apollo13> looool
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<apollo13> lukas: du willst lesen was auf der seite steht, vor grub-install stehen dort sicher noch einige andere befehle
<apollo13> oh nur unter punkt 1: Zunächst muss man mittels Desktop-CD in eine chroot-Umgebung wechseln. ----- und sogar verlinkt…
<ppq> "user@debian" nach zu schließen hat er nichtmal chrootet
<Monty> Ob als Superuser oder als User kommt auch der gleiche Fehler. Auch das mehrfache rausziehen, neu booten und verwenden einer anderen 8GB Karte brachte das gleiche Ergebnis.
<apollo13> Monty: was sagt fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<apollo13> und hat die sd karte vlt irgendwo nen schreibschutz schalter (ka obs sowas auf sd karten gibt, manche usb sticks haben es zumindest…)
<lukas> user@debian:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<lukas> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<apollo13> lukas: alter, lies und denk nach
<apollo13> das steht sicherlich nicht dort dass du das tun sollst
<lukas> doch
<apollo13> NEIN 
<Monty> In diesem Fall kommt ganz oben: Platte /dev/sdc: 0 Byte, 0 Byte... 
<ppq> "sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt " das steht da. das Y hast du unterschlagen ;)
<apollo13> Monty: na dann wundert mich nix
<apollo13> Monty: entweder kaputt oder was weiß ich, aber das erklärt warum dd nicht schreiben mag^^
<Monty> mich schon, warum erkennt das allerneueste Linux so eine alte Karte nicht?
<MarkusH> Monty: weil der Kartenleser vllt. eine Macke hat?
<Monty> Die Karte funktioniert unter Windows einwandfrei mit einer 4 oder 8GB FAT32 Partition
<Monty> Ich habe auch schon 3 Kartenleser hinter mir :c)
<apollo13> vlt hat die sd karte keinen linux support *duck und weg*
<apollo13> Monty: ich würde mal nach der type googlen im zusammenhang mit no size etc…
<Monty> Meinst Du den Kartentyp? Das sind zwei verschiedene Karten...
<apollo13> vlt ist auch einfach nur der treiber broken
<Monty> Habe es auch vorher bei einer älteren Ubuntu Installation gehabt, deswegen habe ich es jetzt auch auf einer frischen 11.04 probiert. Jetzt mach ich die Karte nochmal unter Windows klar, mal sehen, ob ich dann unter Linux immer noch 0 Byte habe
<MarkusH> Monty: mal versucht einfach eine datei auf die karte zu schieben
<MarkusH> also karte mounten und dann cp datei /media/card/
<Monty> OK, das mach ich jetzt mal unter WIndows....
<Monty> OK, unter Linux dann auch :c)
<MarkusH> so kann man immerhin schonmal treiberprobleme wie apollo13 sie angesprochen hat ausschliessen
<floogy> Hi, weiß jemand, wie ich zuverlässig und einfach meine Browserzertifikate prüfe? Stichwort DigiNotar, welches übrigens hier unter lynx unter ff vorhanden ist.
<apollo13> floogy: halte ich fürn gerücht: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/837557
<floogy> Habe gelesen, dass das hardgecoded ist undie angezeigten diginotar Zertifikate nicht benutzt werden
<apollo13> btw vorhanden kanns wohl sein, aber trusted wohl nimmer
<floogy> ah, ok. Ist das also wasserdicht?
<apollo13> bei sicherheitsthemen wirst du mich nie zu ner wasserdicht aussage bekommen^^
<floogy> ok,hab' mir schon so'was gedact
<floogy> https ohne Vertrauen taugt aber nix
<apollo13> ?!
<apollo13> mir fehlt da jetzt irgendwie der ubuntu connect für nen support channel :þ
<floogy> Kann sein.
<lukas> wenn ich das hatte http://pastebin.com/D1kyZQPN muss ich dann mit gparted noch die boot-flag auf /dev/sda5 setzen?
<apollo13> ähm was für ne grub-install zeile hast denn da ausgeführt?
<apollo13> oh btw egal, hier ist erstmal support ende da das nach linux mint aussieht
<lukas> sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc
<lukas> aber das ist doch eh bei allen linuxen gleich, oder nicht?
<apollo13> nur theoretisch
<lukas> achso
<dreamon> apollo13, Wenn ich ein Livesystem auf usb kopiere mit dd, kann das sein, das es nicht richtig bootet? muß ich  ein anderes tool nehmen?=
<apollo13> magst das den channel fragen?
<dreamon> apollo13, Dachte du bist eventuell (Allwissend ;)
<floogy> Hat mal jemand so eine untrusted DigiNotar, Comodo oder StartSSL https Seite zur Hand? 
<sdx23> dreamon: "ein Livesystem"? Wenn du ein Ubuntu-iso neuerer Version meinst: nein. nein.
<sdx23> err, "ja. nein.". Dass es nicht richtig bootet kann ich natürlich nicht ausschließen, sollte es aber nicht.
<Monty> ich glaube ich habe den Fehler jetzt gefunden. Ein Kartenleser versucht mir die SD Karte so, dass die Ubuntu nicht mehr richtig erkennt. Einmal mit dem Windows Panasonic Formatter drüber gefahren, erkennt Linux diese wieder als 4GB. Der Kartenleser hat sie mir beim beschreiben zwar wieder zerstört, also nochmal der Panasonic formatter mit einem anderen Kartenleser und schon imaged Linux wieder sauber... Danke für Eure Hilfe...
<Monty> versucht = versaut
<dreamon> sdx23, Ich versuche fedora oder opensuse auf einen Stick zu bringen. Aber die starten beide nicht sauber. 
<sdx23> dreamon: dann solltest du besser in deren Kanälen fragen.
<dreamon> ok
<floogy> Was sollte auf dieser Seite passieren? https://sha2.diginotar.nl/
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> hab mir neue ram gekauft, in memtest wird mir für die timings 7-7-7-20 angezeigt , mit: lshw -C memory | grep clock wird mir "clock: 1066MHz (0.9ns)" angezeigt
<JSeann> hat jemand eine andere idee wie ich die timings vllt genauer ermitteln kann?
<floogy> Ok, habe nun dieseSeite gefunden http://www.io101.org/blog/howto/check-untrust-disable-diginotar-https-ssl-root-ca-certificate-mac-os/
<shetlandpony> floogy's url: http://tinyurl.com/3so58xf | How To: Check, untrust and remove DigiNotar HTTPS/SSL CA root certificate on Mac OS X
<floogy> https://www.robeheer.nl/ https://www.balienet.nl/ sollten nicht ohne Fehlermeldung geöffnet werden können.
<floogy> Sie nutzen noch diginotar Zertifikate.
<floogy> Das ist hier unter lucid der Fall, wie im launchpad bugreport von appollo13 beschrieben (3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1)
<lukasz_> Guten abend
<lukasz_> Ich habe eine Problem
<floogy> Allerdings in Zwei unterschiedlichen Warnseiten, was hat es damit auf sich?
<lukasz_> Ich kann meine Soundkarte nicht Aktivieren 
<lukasz_> sie ist 
<lukasz_> grau umrandet , aber die aktiviert ist und nicht funktioniert ist an
<Arch-vile7> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<lukasz_> hab ich alles schon versucht bekomme es nicht hin
<Arch-vile7> Hat die Soundkarte schon mal funktioniert, oder trat das Problem irgendwann mal auf?
<lukasz_> ich habe neu inst. bin auf kubuntu umgestiegen 
<lukasz_> am anfang ging es nun hat er die soundkarte rausgeworfen
<floogy> lukasz_, Versuche mal das soundcheck skript
<floogy> cd ~
<floogy> wget http://www.ggserve.de/pub/tools/soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz
<floogy> gunzip -c soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz > soundcheck
<floogy> sudo  chmod ug+x ./soundcheck
<floogy> sudo chown root:users  ./soundcheck
<lukasz_> zugriff nicht möglich sagt er mir
<lukasz_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/bildschirmfoto2pu.png/
<lukasz_> so siewht das bei mir aus
<lukasz_> noch da
<MarkusH> lukasz_: schonmal neu gebootet?
<lukasz_> alles versucht
<MarkusH> bist du in der audio gruppe?
<lukasz_> nichts geht ich bekomm die einfach nicht aktivieert
<lukasz_> welche audio gruppe meinst du ?
<floogy> lukasz_, sudo chown root:audio  ./soundcheck
<lukasz_> wie bekommich nochmal den root zugang :S
<floogy> sudo <dein login passwort>
<lukasz_> so habe ich 
<lukasz_> was jetzt?
<floogy> sudo <dein login passwort> <auszuführendes programm oder sudo Option -s oder -i >
<floogy> lukasz_, groups zeift Dir in welchen Gruppen Du bist
<floogy> *zeigt
<lukasz_> so ich bin jetzt root habe das mit sudo gemacht , wie mache ich den sound check
<lukasz_> welchen befehl muss ich eingeben
<MarkusH> ./soundcheck
<lukasz_> -bash: ./soundcheck: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<MarkusH> cd /home/DEIN_USERNAME/
<MarkusH> und dann nochmal
<lukasz_> cd /home/Lukasz   <-- so
<MarkusH> ja
<lukasz_> -bash: cd: /home/Lukasz: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<MarkusH> DEIN_USERNAME ist der benutzername den du beim anmelden am computer angibst
<lukasz_> ja der ist lukasz
<MarkusH> dann ein kleines l
<MarkusH> Linux achtet auf Gross und Kleinschreibung bei Dateien
<lukasz_> so hat geklappt was nun
<dAnjou> MarkusH: wenn du gleich "cd ~" oder "cd /home/$USER" sagst, geht auch nix schief ;)
<lukasz_> bin in 15 min wieder da kippenhollen
<MarkusH> dAnjou: klappt aber nur wenn du nicht mit sudo -s/-i in der Bash bist ;)
<dAnjou> MarkusH: was man als neuling wirklich nicht sein sollte
<MarkusH> sonst ist dAnjou, war auch nicht meine Idee ^^
<MarkusH> sondern die von floogy 
<Denny_Crane> moin moin, mal so für die blöden... wenn ich ein programm mittels purge deinstalliere sollte davon doch nichts mehr übrig sein oder? irgendwie hab ich mir meinen mysql-server zerschossen...
<MarkusH> Denny_Crane: und nun eine praezise fehlermeldung, bitte
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: das hängt davon ab, wie gut der paket-maintainer seine arbeit macht
<dAnjou> und ich zweifle einfach mal daran, dass ein purge auch datenbanken und so löscht
<Denny_Crane> MarkusH, mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich den server komplett weg kriege um ihn einmal sauber neu zu installieren ^^
<Denny_Crane> current fehlermeldung ist derzeit: mysql start
<Denny_Crane> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: wenn du bereit bist, ihn komplett zu löschen: probieren geht über studieren, wa
<MarkusH> ,MySQL? Denny_Crane 
<shetlandpony> Denny_Crane, MySQL ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou, aye... sobald das ding wieder läuft hab ich gleich sowieso ne coole frage :D
<Denny_Crane> aber erst mal das nu fixen...
<floogy> MarkusH, es ging mir um chmod/chown, aber lukasz_ fragte nach 'Rootzugang', daher Option -s/-i, auch wenn's nix für Anfänger sein sollte...
<MarkusH> floogy: aber anfaengern sollte man diese moeglichkeit vorenthalten bis sie in der lage sind selbststaendig manpages zu lesen
<Denny_Crane> MarkusH, und was soll mir das nu helfen? da steht nichts von meiner fehlermeldung
<MarkusH> Denny_Crane: Deine Fehlermeldung sagt nur aus, dass der Server nicht laueft bzw es kein Socket gibt
<dAnjou> floogy: gibst du nem kleinkind auch eine schusswaffe, wenn es eine will? ... wir sind hier in #ubuntu-de, nicht #gentoo-de
#ubuntu-de 2011-10-09
<dAnjou> verantwortungsvoller support und so
<MarkusH> Denny_Crane: sudo service mysql start
<lukasz_> so wieder da
<lukasz_> so wie mach eich nun den sopundcheck
<floogy> lukasz_, gebe mal das hier ein: who am i
<lukasz_> hab ich 
<lukasz_> und nu?
<lukasz_> pts/2        2011-10-09 01:34 (:0)
<floogy> was steht da am Anfang der Zeile?
<lukasz_> ukasz   pts/2        2011-10-09 01:34 (:0)
<lukasz_>   
<lukasz_> das
<floogy> ok, bist nicht root, ok. Dann ./soundcheck
<lukasz_> kommt nix
<lukasz_> root@lukasz-MS-16GN:/home/lukasz# ./soundcheck
<floogy> pwd
<floogy> sry, ls soundcheck
<lukasz_> kommt nix mit passwort einmgabe
<MarkusH> ok, ich klinke mich hier mal aus
<MarkusH> schoenen abend noch
<lukasz_> so habe ich nun steht soundchekc
<lukasz_> grün
<lukasz_> root@lukasz-MS-16GN:/home/lukasz#  ls soundcheck
<lukasz_> soundcheck
<lukasz_> root@lukasz-MS-16GN:/home/lukasz# 
<MarkusH> floogy: und wie du siehst, arbeitet er doch als root :-|
<floogy> ok, sorry whoami zusammengeschrieben wäre sinniger gewesen, irgendwie...
<MarkusH> floogy: ja
<Denny_Crane> muha!
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou, ich habs ;)
<MarkusH> Denny_Crane: was wars?
<Denny_Crane> mysql-common war noch drauf und deswegen hat er nie alles deinstalliert und rumgezickt
<floogy> lukasz_, exit
<floogy> dann ./soundcheck
<floogy> Es sei denn mit chmod/chown ist was schief gegangen, oder Du bist nicht in der passenden Gruppe
<lukasz_> macht nix
<floogy> ls -l soundcheck
<lukasz_> -rwxr-xr-- 1 lukasz lukasz 0 2011-10-09 01:32 soundcheck
<dAnjou> kein x für root
<lukasz_> soundcheck is wieder grün
<dAnjou> muss es denn als root ausgeführt werden?
<JSeann> juhu, wie kann ich timings von Ram ermitteln
<floogy> Nein, ich denke nicht.
<JSeann> memtest zeigt mir 7-7-7-20 an und lshw clock 1066 (0.9) nur was soll ich nun glauben
<floogy> lukasz_, naja, die Datei ist leer :P
<floogy> lukasz_, die Datei ist leer ;)
<lukasz__> warum wurde ich geworfen
<lukasz__> floggy  wie die datei ist leer was mache ich nun
<floogy> Ich weiß nicht, weshalb. Vielleicht solltest Du das nochmal versuchen, aber mit sudo chown  lukasz:lukasz
<floogy> gunzip -c soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz > soundcheck
<lukasz__> chown: fehlender Operand nach „lukasz:lukasz“
<lukasz__> „chown --help“ gibt weitere Informationen.
<floogy> Vielleicht vorher rm ~/soundcheck
<lukasz__> keine reaktion
<floogy>  cd ~
<floogy> wget http://www.ggserve.de/pub/tools/soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz
<floogy> gunzip -c soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz > soundcheck
<floogy> sudo  chmod ug+x ./soundcheck
<floogy> sudo chown lukasz:lukasz ./soundcheck
<lukasz__> jetzt sagte er 
<lukasz__> sound check gespeichert
<floogy> Die Zeile mit dem chown kannst Du Dir auch sparen. Wenn das alte soundcgheckgelöscht ist sollte es mit den Zeilen oben funktionieren.
<lukasz__> also was soll ich jetzt genau eingeben
<floogy> Was hast Du denn schon eingegeben? (letzten zwei Eingaben)
<lukasz__> lukasz@lukasz-MS-16GN:~$  sudo chown  lukasz:lukasz
<lukasz__>    „chown --help“ gibt weitere Informationen.
<floogy> Das ist der letzte Befehl. Ok, das scheint nicht zu klappen.
<lukasz__> -.-
<Lasall> lukasz__: nicht vergessen nach dem `chown $USER:$USER` noch die entsprechende datei anzugeben. lese dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown durch
<floogy> Der Befehl ist normalerweise auch überflüssig, sorry. Alleerdings sollte soundcheck gelöscht sein, falls es momentan mit falschen Berechtigungen vorliegt, bevor man die Datei nochmals entpackt.
<lukasz__> ich peile nun nix mehr 
<floogy> ls soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz sollte was anzeigen, danach  gunzip -c soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz > soundcheck
<floogy> sudo  chmod ug+x ./soundcheck
<floogy>  ./soundcheck
<floogy> Falls ls soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden sagt musst Du  den wget Befehl wiederholen.
<floogy> als lukasz solltest Du dann den chmod Befehl auslassen können.
<lukasz__> INSTALL
<lukasz__> cd ~
<lukasz__> wget http://www.ggserve.de/pub/tools/soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz
<lukasz__> gunzip -c soundcheck-v0.0.3.gz > soundcheck
<lukasz__> sudo  chmod ug+x ./soundcheck
<lukasz__> sudo chown root:users  ./soundcheck
<lukasz__> cat ./soundcheck
<lukasz__> der laptop verascht mich docheinfach
<floogy> lukasz_, Ich nehme mal an, dass das Skript noch weiterläuft.
<lukasz__> ich wollte pasterbint instalieren das nimmt der auch nicht
<lukasz__> so nun habe ich pasterbint drauf
<floogy> lukasz_, Das Skript ist einfach nur ein Analyseskript für Soundprobleme. Sehr wahrscheinlich gibt es auch bessere. Es ist auch schon etwas älter.
<floogy> Ok, mit pastebinit sollte nun alles einfach laufen.
<lukasz__> so hab es was soll ich tun damit du die info bekommst
<floogy> Die Zeile mit dem Link hier pasten
<lukasz__> wie mach eich das nochmal
<lukasz__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704679/
<lukasz__> so bitte
<floogy> Also, Du siehst den paste Link?
<floogy> sry
<lukasz__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704679/    <-- da isser 
<floogy> jo
<lukasz__> macht nix
<lukasz__> und was gefunden
<floogy> Scheinbar wird der Treiber nicht richtig geladen, da auch keine Mixer angezeigt werden. 
<floogy>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<floogy>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<floogy> <- aplay -l
<floogy> Karte 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<floogy> lukasz_, Was kommt wenn Du das hier eingibst:
<floogy> modinfo -p ALC662 
<lukasz__> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ALC662
<lukasz__> kann man die treiber nicht einfach nach installieren ?
<floogy> lukasz_,  Es scheint, dass Deine Hardware nur vom Open Sound System OSS unterstützt wird, aber nicht von alsa, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Welches Notebook nutzt Du?
<lukasz__> msi a6500 
<lukasz__> oder so in der art
<floogy> Ja, Das scheint nicht zu laufen: http://www.justanswer.com/computer/5jzz8-msi-a6500-notebook-computer-ubuntu-10-0-4lts.html
<shetlandpony> floogy's url: http://tinyurl.com/5t3jexh | 
<lukasz__> dann bekomm ich es also nicht zum laufen 
<floogy> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=25116
<floogy> http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html
<floogy> Vielleicht also mit OSS v4
<lukasz__> gut das ich in englisch immer schelcht war
<lukasz__> und wo erhalte ich das oss v4
<floogy> Bei 4front
<floogy> http://www.opensound.com/
<lukasz__> bin drauf
<floogy> http://www.opensound.com/osshw.html
<lukasz__> muss ich das runterladen
<lukasz__> bin unter downloads gegangen
<lukasz__> was muss ich da auswählen
<floogy> Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob OSS Deine Karte unterstützt. Außerdem habe ich keine Erfahrung mit 4front OSS
<lukasz__> ich versuche es morgen werde dann mal ins bett
<lukasz__> gute nacht
<floogy> Intel High Definition Audio (Azalia) *BETA*
<floogy> Scheint *BETA* unterstützt
<floogy> Ok Gute Nacht auch
<bullgard4> Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen 'Network Security Toolkit' und Ubuntu? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Security_Toolkit bezeichnet Network_Security_Toolkit als "distribution".
<MarkusH> bullgard4: wie meinen?
<MarkusH> bullgard4: in der infobox steht jedenfalls, dass NST Fedora basiert ist
<bullgard4> MarkusH: Ja, und? Was soll die Aussage "NST Fedora basiert ist" bedeuten im Honblick auf die Frage, die ich gestellt habe? Es gibt z. B. Programme, die ursprünglich in BSD zu Hause waren und die es heute auch in Ubuntu gibt.
<MarkusH> bullgard4: ich verstehe deine Frage nicht?
<MarkusH> laut englische Wikipedia is NST ist eine auf Fedora basierende Linux distribution, ja
<MarkusH> da Fedora != Ubuntu gibt es keinen Zusammenhang
<MarkusH> ausser, dass beides ein Linux als Grundlage hat
<bullgard4> MarkusH: Es ist klar, daß Ubuntu und Fedora nicht identisch sind. --  Vilen Dank!
<bullgard4> s/Vilen/Vielen/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: MarkusH: Es ist klar, daß Ubuntu und Fedora nicht identisch sind. --  Vielen Dank!
<MarkusH> bullgard4: bitte
<elw2> wie calibbriert man eigentlich die akkuanzeige ?
<bullgard4> elw2: Am einfachsten, indem man den Ubuntu-Rechner mehrere Male den Zyklus "ohne Netzanschluß betreiben, bis er sich abschaltet - Rechner einschalten und am Netz voll aufladen"  durchlaufen läßt
<elw2> der merkt sich also von alleine wie lang der akku hält ?
<bullgard4> ja.
<elw2> coole sache wusst ich auch noch nich thx
<bullgard4> Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<elw2> meinst ?
<bekks> elw2: Die Akkuanzeige braucht man nicht zu kalibrieren, weil sie einfach nur den Akku ausliest. Du solltest den Akku entsprechend wie im Handbuch deines Rechners beschrieben behandeln, damit er möglichst lange hält.
<bekks> Das ist im Übrigen vollkommen unabhängig von Ubuntu. :)
<elw2> ja aber man wird dem doch sagen können das 94% den vollen 100% entspricht
<bekks> Nein. :)
<bekks> Weil 94 nun mal nicht 100 sind.
<heradon> Ich habe ein problem mit einer datei, /etc/timezone sie ist schreibgeschützt (für root) es gibt einen befehl um dateien zu schützen und wieder schreibbar zu machen. Kann mit den jemand verraten?
<bekks> Warum willst Du die Datei denn ändern?
<heradon> apt möchte das es gibt für diese datei ein update tzdata
<bekks> Nopaste mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und ls -lha /etc/timezone
<heradon> http://nopaste.info/a1851cbacb.html
<bekks> lsb_release -a ...
<heradon> sry
<heradon> die gleiche ausgabe wie lsb_release
<bekks> Dann hast Du kein Ubuntu.
<heradon> Ich muss ehrlicher weise zugeben ich weiß nichtmehr obs ubuntu oder debian ist.
<bekks> Ubuntu ist es nicht. :)
<heradon> Gut zu wissen ^^ weisst du den befehl dennoch?
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu ist es "normal", dass die Datei /etc/timezone auf 644 steht. Wenn das bei deinem Debian Probleme macht, kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<heradon> [root|~] $ chmod 644 /etc/timezone | chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/timezone': Operation not permitted
<bekks> m(
<bekks> Bei Dir hat die Datei bereits 644 ...
<heradon> da gabs irgendeinen befehl um dateien vor veränderung auch von root zu schützen
<heradon> jetzt geht das ewige gegoogle los
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen was lvm ist? bzw ob man das braucht .. bei einer normalen installation.
<bekks> heradon: Wenn Du diesen ominösen Befehl gefunden zu haben glaubst, sag mal Bescheid. Wenn Du diesen Befehl absetzst, kann root die Datei nicht mehr ändern, also auch keine Änderungen für sich selbsbt wieder erlauben. Henne - Ei. Diesen Befehl kann es nicht geben.
<bekks> ,lvm? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, LVM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<dreamon> bekks, Danke. In dem Fall unnötig für mich.
<heradon> bekks ich finde den befehl nichtmehr, ich weiß nurnoch das man die datei auf ebene des fs schützen konnte
<heradon> bekks hab ihn... war chattr
<bekks> heradon: Siehe oben.
<bekks> chattr macht etwas ganz anderes...
<heradon> Mit dem Befehl chattr kann der Superuser root die Attribute einer Datei im ext2- und ext3-Dateisystem verändern. Mit dem folgenden Befehl können Sie eine Datei vor jeglichem Schreibzugriff schützen. Das heisst, Sie können die Datei weder bearbeiten, löschen noch einen Link auf die Datei erstellen.
<creampuff> hallo leute, habe hier ein Tablet-PC (convertible) und wüsste gern, wie man unter Ubuntu mit dem Finger scrollen kann, bisher muss ich immer mit dem Stift an den Slider.
<MarkusH> dreamon: auch wenn LVM fuer den Anfang kompliziert ist, moechte ich persoenlich nicht mehr drauf verzichten
<MarkusH> dreamon: mal eben eine Festplatte tauschen und die Daten migrieren - kein Problem. Aber mach das mal ohne LVM, da wirds aufwaendiger
<bekks> MarkusH: Unsinn.
<bekks> Geht ohne LVM mind. genau so einfach.
<MarkusH> bekks: ok, beides ist einfach, aber LVM ist mMn angenehmer
<dreamon> MarkusH, Wie hab ich mir das vorzustellen? Ich kann die Linux Partitionen beliebig in der Größe anpassen, solange ich kein Windows mit auf der Platte habe?
<bekks> Das kannst du auch, wenn Windows auf der Platte ist.
<bekks> Und LVM kennt keine Partitionen, sondern nur Volumes.
<dreamon> bekks, Wird dann nur eine Partition mit LVM angelegt und der Rest wird virtuell gemacht, oder wie stell ich mir das vor?
<MarkusH> dreamon: ja
<bekks> Genau so. Man legt ein "physical volume" an, in einer Partition, und der Rest findet dann darin statt.
<dreamon> Ist das eine einzige Datei? Ist das nicht fehleranfälliger wenn ein Sektor defekt ist.
<MarkusH> dreamon: du legst quasi noch einmal die funktionsweise von partitionierung etc. die eine Festplatte hat auf eine partition drauf
<jokrebel> Hi
<MarkusH> deine Partition /dev/sda1 ist dann quasi deine Festplatte und ein logical Volume dann deine 'Partition'
<MarkusH> moin jokrebel 
<bekks> dreamon: Eine Partition ist keine Datei.
<dreamon> Letzte Frage dazu, kann man das nachträglich noch installieren, bzw Konfigen? Ich meine auf einem bestehenden System
<bekks> Ja, kann man auch - macht dann aber wirklich wenig Sinn.
<dreamon> bekks, So meinte ich das auch nicht. Dachte das ist eventuell so wie bei Virtualbox mit den .vdi dateien.
<MarkusH> nein
<bekks> dreamon: Doch. :D Wenn man Virtualbox sagt, es soll eine Partition verwenden und nicht eine Datei auf einem Dateisystem - dann passt der Vergleich wunderbar.
<MarkusH> bekks: seit wann kann VBox das?
<bekks> MarkusH: Seit Version 3.x
<MarkusH> oO, das hoer ich jetzt zum erstem mal :)
<MarkusH> gut zu wissen
<dreamon> LiveCDs kommen aber dabeit gut klar, oder muß man dann wieder was spezielles machen, damit man darauf zugreifen kann?
<MarkusH> dreamon: die neuen Ubuntu LiveCDs haben das afaik schon installiert
<MarkusH> ich glaube bei 10.04 war es noch nicht dabei, aber da kann ich mich irren
<MarkusH> so, ich bin aber erstmal off
<MarkusH> bis denne
<bekks> 10.04 sollte das auch aus dem Stand können.
<creampuff> Wie kriegt man Ein-Finger-Scrolling im Browser/PDF-viewer auf einem Touchscreen ?
<dreamon> creampuff, Super Frage.. auch gerade am Lernen was das Touchzeug anbelangt. gnome3 soll sehr gut sein.
<dreamon> bekks, MarkusH, Danke für eure Infos
<creampuff> dreamon: zu touchPAD und 2-Finger gibt es ja so einige Artikel, aber 1-Finger-Scrolling, wie unter Windows .... hmmm... nicht gefunden
<Herbert-40> .
<dreamon> creampuff, Seit es bei Ubuntu die super schwer zu treffenden Scrollbars eingeführt hat, ich es mit Touch nicht einfacher geworden. Ich meine mit 11.10 ging das Scrollen, bei einigen Anwendungen. Aber hier bleibt dann nach eine gewissen Zeit der X-Server hängen.
<creampuff> apropos schwer zu treffende Scrollbars: Mit Ausnahme von Firefox hat unter Ubuntu Classic jede Application diese Slim Sliders :-/
<Herbert-40> Einen schönen guten morgen alle
<Herbert-40> <<< Neuling in Linux hat mal ne frage wo finde ich denn noch treiber wenn ich welche brauche ???
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: hplip war doch der, denn Du benötigst?
<Herbert-40> hallo jokrebel, ja aber habe alles runtergeworfen und nun ubuntu drauf nun will er die grafikkarte nicht wirklich :-(
<bekks> "will nicht wirklich" heisst was?
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: was verstehst Du unter "alles runtergeworfen"? Wozu?
<Herbert-40> komplett neu installiert
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Und generell ist das ubuntuusers-Wiki eine 1. Anlaufstelle
<Herbert-40> da war ich finde dort aber keine treiber :-(
<bekks> Aber Informationen ...
<Herbert-40> ok bin denn mal weg suchen
<bekks> Du könntest auch einfach meine Frage beantworten ;)
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten zB. --- man lädt ja auch nicht einfach irgendwo was runter sondern sucht nach einer Anleitung wie man es möglichst über Ubuntu-Quellen bekommt.
<monty_muc> Hallo zusammen, kennt jemand einen deutschen Channel für Ubuntu mit ARM Architektur? Den #ubuntu-arm ist ja scheinbar weg...
<Herbert-40> beek sorry die einstellung bzw bildauflösung geht nur bis 800 x 600
<bekks> Herbert-40: Und welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<Herbert-40> NVIDIA  , typ ? ich glaub gforce 4
<bekks> Herbert-40: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe des Befehls "lspci"
<Herbert-40> ist auf dem board drauf aber ich habe keine docu dazu
<Herbert-40> will mal hoffen das es geklappt hat http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403287/
<bekks> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<bekks> Herbert-40: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<bekks> sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<Herbert-40> Firefox weiß nicht, wie diese Adresse geöffnet werden soll, da das Protokoll (apt) mit keinem Programm verknüpft ist.
<Herbert-40> als Fehlermeldung wenn ich auf install gehe
<bekks> Deswegen gab ich Dir den Befehl für das Terminal, mit dem Du den Treiber installieren kannst.
<Herbert-40> achso war das gemeint ich dachte ich sollte ihm mir erst runterladen
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Vergiss doch bitte endlich das Windowstypische "irgendwo-irgendwas-runterladen-zu-wollen"
<monty_muc> Weiss jemand wo ich noch das alte sun-java5-jdk her bekomme?
<jokrebel> monty_muc: Welches Du dann _wo_ reinquetschen willst?
<monty_muc> ich brauche es zum erstellen eines Images für einen ARM Prozessor. Die 6er funktioniert dafür nicht...
<Herbert-40> Fehlermeldung. E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen ... E: Unable to lock the administration directory ... 
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Dann hast Du warscheinlich noch Synaptic oder so offen.
<Herbert-40> stimmt sorry
<Herbert-40> muss ich hiernach neu starten damit der treiber geht?
<Herbert-40> kann jedenfalls die einstellungen noch nicht ändern
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Zumindest den X-Server sollte man neu starten.
<Herbert-40> jetzt wirfst aber mit ausdrücke rum /lach ich bin anfänger :-(
<Herbert-40> werd mal neu starten das weiß ich wies geht :-)
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Abmelden und neu anmelden sollte auch ausreichen.
<Herbert-40> ok :-) danke
<Herbert-40> :-( das wars nicht wirklich :-( immer noch das selbe auflösung nur 800x600 60hz möglich
<monty_muc> Hat jemand das sun-java5-jdk noch auf seiner Platte?
<monty_muc> Hat keiner irgendwo das  sun-java5-jdk herumliegen?
<Herbert-40> so das mit dem grafiktreiber ist erledigt läuft nun nach neustart
<Herbert-40> danke euch für die hilfe
<joschi> monty_muc: oracle bietet das noch zum download an.
<joschi> monty_muc: allerdings hat das schon eine weile sein EOL erlebt, sollte also nicht mehr wirklich eingesetzt werden
<usch> Hallo, ich habe im Moment das Problem, dass mein Rechner immer neu startet - egal, ob ich Restart oder Shut Down klicke oder init 0 ausführe. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?
<jokrebel> usch: Gegebenenfalls am BIOS.
<monty_muc> Das bei Oracle habe ich versucht zu installieren, dann kommt nicht meldung, dass eine Abhängigkeit fehlt: Die Java Demo... Dann habe ich diese auch installieren wollen, dann kommt die Meldung, dass eine Abhängigkeit fehlt, eben die sun-java5-jdk. In der Wiki zur Erstellung des Images steht explizit dabei, dass die 6er nicht funktioniert...
<bekks> monty_muc: Welches Images?
<Herbert-40> wie kann ich denn firefox dazu bringen das er mit (apt) etwas anfangen kann
<Herbert-40> oder geht das nicht
<monty_muc> Images für die IGEP Experimentierplatine mit einem ARM kompatiblen Prozessor drauf...
<usch> jokrebel, d.h. evtl. eine Einstellung oder eher ein Fehler?
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Warum zum Geier willst Du unbedingt aus dem Browser heraus installieren?
<jokrebel> usch: Beides möglich IMHO
<TheInfinity> monty_muc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sun-java5-jdk&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gcg92q | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- sun-java5-jdk
<Herbert-40> jokrebel weil ich doch die befehle alle noch nicht kenne und es für mich deshalb leichter ist :-(
<TheInfinity> monty_muc: ist aber nicht wirklich empfehlenswert das einzusetzen
<Herbert-40> ok ich versuchs noch mal wie gestern
<usch> jokrebel, na gut, dann gucke ich nochmal die Einstellungen durch. Habe nämlich neulich was geändert. Danke erstmal.
<ch4r0s> Herbert-40 dann wäre es gut das software-center zu nutzen
<joschi> monty_muc: bei oracle gibt es kein .deb für das J2SE oder das JDK. was genau hast du gemacht?
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Lerne lieber die verwendung der Paketverwaltung (über welches Frontend auch immer)
<ch4r0s> herbert-40 da kannst du dann nach den entsprechenden paketen suchen
<monty_muc> ich probiers trotzdem gleich mal. Ich denke es ist noch weniger empfehlenswert die neuere Version einzusetzen, wenn auf diese schon explizit gewarnt wird...
<TheInfinity> monty_muc: hö? explizit gewarnt?
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketverwaltung
<jokrebel> .oO( und wie alt ist die Warnung? )
<Herbert-40> ihr habt gut reden ist für windows umsteiger garnicht so einfach aber ich werde mich mal rein knihen 
<bekks> Herbert-40: Der Befehl um Software zu installieren ist "sudo aptitude install ..."
<bekks> Wie vorhin genannt.
<k1l_> Herbert-40: ganz im ernst. wenn du alles o beibehalten willst, wie es unter windows ist, dann nutze weiterhin windows. unter linux ist einiges anders, sonst wäre es ja windows.
<Herbert-40> bekks danke und was hat das "apt-get" auf sich ?
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Und genau deshalb ist es in meinen Augen besser, gar nicht die Windows-Manier "ich-hab-einen-Link-und-da-klick-ich-drauf" weiter zu verfolgen.
<TheInfinity> ,apt-get? Herbert-40
<shetlandpony> Herbert-40, apt-get ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Herbert-40> kll ist mir schon klar aber ich bin gestern in linux eingestiegen und es lernt sich nicht an einem tag
<TheInfinity> ,einsteiger? Herbert-40
<shetlandpony> Herbert-40, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<TheInfinity> Herbert-40: das sollte genug lesefutter für den anfang sein
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: In dem vorhin schon gepostetem Artikel ist das alles sehr schön erklärt… http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketverwaltung
<Herbert-40> The ja
<k1l_> Herbert-40: das macht ja nichts. aber fast jeder 2. satz von dir geht darüber, dass ja alles anders ist als unter windows. nimm dir selber die zeit und arbeite dich in das thema ein. windows-pc-nutzung hast du ja auch nicht an einem tag gelernt.
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Nur Windows nicht mehr nutzen zu wollen reicht leider nicht ganz. Ein bisschen Wille, sich in die neue (andere) Materie einzuarbeiten muss man schon auch haben.
<Herbert-40> jep leute ihr habt ja recht, dos war auch nicht nur klick, habe nur prob noch das system von linux zu verstehen aber kommt zeit kommt rat
<Herbert-40> ich wills ja lernen aber erhrlich gesagt hatte es mir nicht so schwer vorgestellt
<Herbert-40> im alter kapiert man doch etwas langsammer
<Herbert-40> so und nun werd ich versuchen meinen scanner zum laufen zu bringen :-(
<jokrebel> "Alter"? 40? ist nicht alt
<monty_muc> leider, die Repos dapper und hardy finden das alte paket nicht mehr... 
<Herbert-40> 46
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Jungfuchs :-P </OT>
<k1l_> monty_muc: die sind auch schon alle aus dem support.
<k1l_> (bzw hardy nur noch die server variante)
<monty_muc> ja leider... da kauft man eine nagelneue ARM Testplatine und bekommt die Files dazu nicht :(
<Herbert-40> haha soweit man drin ist ist es ja kein ding aber lernt mal was vollkommen neues da sieht alles anders aus
<jokrebel> monty_muc: Wer warnt denn so nachdrücklich vor der aktuellen Version?
<monty_muc> der Hersteller selbst: JDK 5.0, update 12 or higher. Java 6 is not supported, because of incompatibilities with @Override. 
<Herbert-40> monty das gibts auch unter windows :-) neuer laptop und keine treiber nirgends zu finden außer das was drauf ist vista :-(
<monty_muc> Ja, Vista, die nächste Schande nach Windows Millenium
<Herbert-40> jep aber keine xp treiber zu bekommen nicht mal vom hersteller
<apollo13> ,ot` Herbert-40 monty_muc 
<apollo13> fail :/
<apollo13> ,ot? Herbert-40 monty_muc 
<shetlandpony> Herbert-40 monty_muc: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apollo13> monty_muc: och btw, ohne genau zu wissen was du tust -- aber wenn du nur ein java programm ausführen willst sollte die 6er auch okay sein, das @Override bezieht sich nur aufs kompilieren
<monty_muc> jaHerbert-40: Ja, genau, das muss zuerst kompiliert werden... 
<monty_muc> ach, das ging nachtürlich an apollo13 und nicht an Herbert :c)
<joschi> monty_muc: man kann auch mit einem jdk 6 source files für java 5 kompilieren…
<monty_muc> da steht ausdrücklich dabei: keine Java6 wegen inkompatiblen @Override
<joschi> monty_muc: dann lass es halt. ist ja deine software und dein problem ;)
<monty_muc> genau, bin kurz davor...
<joschi> monty_muc: aber so ganz verstanden hast du mich glaube ich nicht…
<jokrebel> .oO( und es hat eigentlich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, würde ich meinen )
<Herbert-40> habe mir simple-scan heruntergeladen. wohin muss ich dieses entpacken damit ich es als prog verwenden kann? muss es nach dem entpacken noch installiert werden?
<ppq> Herbert-40: urgs, bitte nicht. nutz das aus der paketverwaltung
<ppq> Herbert-40: das paket heißt simple-scan
<Herbert-40> ppq da kann ich es aber nicht finden :-(
<k1l_> Herbert-40: unter ubuntu lädt man nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas runter. man schau erst, ob das paket nicht von ubuntu selber bereitgestellt wird.
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: _Wo_und _Wie_ heruntergeladen. Wie oft denn noch - Mach sowas nicht!
<ppq> ,paketverwaltung? Herbert-40
<shetlandpony> Herbert-40, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<jokrebel> ppq: Hat er von mir vorhin auch schon 2mal bekommen… 
<k1l_> Herbert-40: das gibt es sowohl für lucid als auch für natty!
<Herbert-40> so langsam glaube ich das ich mir eine rechenschieber besorge und den pc in die ecke stell :-(
<joschi> monty_muc: damit du nicht ganz auf dem schlauch stehst: `javac -help` und in der ausgabe nach "-source" und "-target" suchen
<PBeck> hi
<Herbert-40> also wenn ich in der paketverwaltung nach "simple-scan", "simplescan" oder "simple scan" suche kann er nichts finden und mein xsane findet kein gerät :-(
<floogy> Hi lukasz_
<lukasz__> hi floogy du wirst es nicht glauben jetzt geht mein sound wieder .. also lansgam verzweifel ich -.-
<ppq> Herbert-40: 'sudo apt-get install simple-scan'
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Paste mal bitte ein "sudo aptitude install simple-scan"
<floogy> lukasz_,  Ja, ich wollte Dir noch sagen, dass es doch ALSA-Unterstützung gibt. Was sagt soundcheck denn nun, da der Sound wieder geht? Das sollte nun bessere Ausgaben zu Deiner Konfiguration liefern.
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Das ist vielleicht dann auch noch interessant für Dich http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10212282&postcount=24
<lukasz___> okay was soll ich machen schiss mal los 
<Herbert-40> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403292/
<floogy> lukasz_, sorry auch wegen dem holprigen support gestern, ich hatte nicht mit solchen Problemen gerechnet, und war auch schon übermüdet, als ich Dir den Vorschlag mit dem soundcheck skript machte. Den chmod Kram hätte man sich komplett sparen können, der hat nur Verwirrung gestiftet. Übrgens hattest Du soundcheck gestern doch als root ausgeführt. Das ist afair nicht erwünscht/nötig .
<Herbert-40> jokrebel der drucker ist nicht per wlan sondern per lan angeschlossen
<jokrebel> und?
<floogy> lukasz_, Als Normaluser (lukasz): ./soundcheck Den paste-Link hier posten.
<Sammel_Lothar> servus allesamt ich habe daein problem wenn sich ein popup öffnet im Mozilla unter ubuntu sind die Umlaute bilder weis wär ob man das umstellen kann 
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Welches Ubuntu nutzt Du? Und welche Paket-Quellen sind bei Dir freigeschalten? 
<lukasz_> so ich bi9n aus dem netz geflogen -.-
<Herbert-40> ok das mit dem link muss mir das erstmal irgendwie langsam ins deutsche bringen, hier kommt mein schlechtes englich nicht voll mit dauert bissel länger :-(
<lukasz_> floggy bist du nich da ?
<lukasz_> welche information soll ich dir geben ... sag eingabe 
<Herbert-40> ubuntu hatte ich 8.04.3 draufgebracht und alles aktualisiert dann sagte er mir was von 10.04.3
<k1l> Herbert-40: nopaste bitte mal die datei: /etc/lsb-release
<Herbert-40> wo finde ich die quellen
<k1l> Herbert-40: und dann: datei: /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> und dann noch die ausgabe von: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Herbert-40> da ist 8.04.4 drin
<bekks> nopasten... nicht sagen, was man meint, was wichtig ist.
<k1l> bitte alles komplett nopasten
<k1l> (es sind keine userdaten enthalten. nur ist teilweise die gesamtheit der angaben wichtig)
<lukasz_> @floogy bist du noch da warte auf den eingabe befehl
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Wie alt ist denn Deine CD von der Du grade frisch installiert hast?
 * k1l tippt auf 3 jahre :)
<floogy> lukasz_, Als Normaluser (lukasz): ./soundcheck Den paste-Link hier posten.
<floogy> ./soundcheck
<Herbert-40> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403297/  
<floogy> <- Das ist alles.
 * jokrebel würde schon mal den Download von nem _aktuellen_ Ubuntu anschubsen.
<Herbert-40> die CD ist schon bissel älter habe ich mit 8.04.3 beschriftet gehabt
<Herbert-40> leider kein datum
<k1l> Herbert-40: du verwendest eine nicht mehr unterstützte version von ubuntu
<floogy> lukasz_,  Natürlich in Deinem $HOME Verzeichnis: cd $HOME
<lukasz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704823/
<lukasz_> da floggy
<floogy> <- vorher, sicherheitshalber.
<floogy> thx
<Herbert-40> na toll :-(
<Herbert-40> das heißt alles nochmal neu mit neuer CD ?
<k1l> Herbert-40: siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases   nur noch die server version wird unterstützt von hardy
<lukasz_> ich sage ja der laptop is komsic
<jokrebel> Herbert-40: Wäre wie heute Windows 98 zu installieren
<k1l> Herbert-40: du kannst zwar von der 8.04 auf 10.04 upgrade. aber ich empfehle eine frische neuinstallation, wenn du eh noch am anfang vom einrichten stehst.
<Herbert-40> jokrebel danke :-) hatte noch vista 7 oder xp zur auswahl :-(
<Herbert-40> Kll ok ich lade sie mir denn erstmal runter :-(
 * jokrebel muss dann hier erst mal weg. Viel Erfolg noch.
<Herbert-40> bis dann irgendwan ich mach erstmal alles neu Danke für eure hilfe
<jokrebel> cu
<floogy> lukasz_,  Ja, ab Zeile 373 gibt es unter ALSA Cards Infos zu der Soundkarte. Du bist aber nicht in der gruppe audio
<floogy> Die Treiber sind nun also richtig geladen. Hebe Dir den Link, bzw Text auf für später, falls das Problem nochmal auftreten sollte.
<floogy> lukasz_, Ich habe nun leider keine Zeit mehr Dich weiter zu supporten, Sound läuft ja auch.
<lukasz_> und wie bekomm ich treiber richtig geladen kann ich mir den von realtek runterladen bzw habe den runtergeladen 
<floogy> lukasz_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lukasz_> ich weis aber nicht wie man die manuell installiert
<floogy> lukasz_, HastDu nun sound, oder nicht?
<lukasz_> jetzt ja aber wennich neu starte gebe ich dfir breif und siegel drauf das es nicht geht
<lukasz_> ich sage ja dieser laptop is echt komsich
<bekks> Dann starte mal neu.
<lukasz_> okay bis gleich
<xaercum> moin moin
<lukasz___> so wieder da habe den fehler gefunden ... wenn ich den rechner neu starte... dann hab eich kein sound , aber fahre ich ihn runter .... und starte ihn dann neu ... dann habe ioch wieder sound
<floogy> lukasz, Bookmarke Dir mal diese Links: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489785/
<floogy> Vielleicht ist es ein Interruptkonflikt. Du hast auch zwei soundkarten zur Ausgabe.
<floogy> Vielleicht kannst Du eine im BIOS abschalten, oder ich kapier was nicht
<lukasz___> ich finde das aber echt mal lustig lol... was soll ic h mit dem link machen ??
<floogy> Das sind Infos betreffend Deines Soundchips. So, habe keine Zeit mehr, ciao.
<lukasz___> okay danke dir 
<lukasz___> ... kann mir sonst den jemanden helfen bzw weis wenn ich neu starte er mir die soundkarte rauswirft
<lanthaler> hallo.. habe gerade ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem laptop aufgesetzt aber leider schaffe ich es nicht mich mit dem wlan zu verbinden (nutzt WPA PSK) kann mir jemand helfen?
<lukasz___> wohl keiner da zum helfen schade -.-
<nevchen> forum?, lukasz_ 
<lukasz___> gerade gepostet gg
<nevchen> ok
<xaercum> @lukasz____ hast schonmal mit lsmod geschaut ob des modul richtig gladen wurde....
<xaercum> das wäre da wo ich als linux newb schauen würde...
<lukasz___> wie mache ich das 
<xaercum> auf der console (x-terminal-emulator) 'lsmod' eingeben.
<xaercum> listet alle Treiber auf die über die Modul schnittstelle zugeladen wurden.
<lukasz___> so habe ich 
<xaercum> findest du was mit dem prefix 'snd' ?
<lukasz___> ja habe ich 
<lukasz___> snd_pcm                96391  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<lukasz___> snd_hda_codec         103804  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel
<lukasz___> die codec von der realtek habe ich mir auf der seite runtergeladen aber weis nicht wie ihc diese installieren soll
<lukasz___> echt zum göbeln 
<xaercum> ... mh... habe nochmal deine frage genauer durchgelesen.... du hast ja gelegentlich sound..... dann liegt des nicht an einem fehlenden modul....
<lukasz___> und woher erhalte ich das fehelnde modul?
<lukasz___> wie ist das mit den soundtreiber manuel installieren ?
<lukasz___> es muss ja möglich sein das modul zu installieren oder irre ich mich da ?
<lanthaler> keiner da der mir kurz mit meinem wlan problem helfen könnte?
<sdx23> lanthaler: was genau geht daran nicht?
<lukasz___> kubuntu is ja mal zu kompl. dann lieber ubuntu
<c_korn> oO oneiric wird schon am donnerstag veröffentlicht?
<lanthaler> es verbindet nicht.. password ist 100% richtig und trotzdem klappts nicht
<lanthaler> sorry bin ziemlicher ubuntu newbie
<lukasz___> ich auch -.-
<sdx23> lanthaler: was sagt "rfkill -list"?
<k1l> ,oneiric? c_korn 
<shetlandpony> c_korn: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<sdx23> err, rfkill list # heißt das
<lanthaler> +sdx23: Soft und Hard blocked: no
<sdx23> schonmal gut. Als nächstes würde ich nachsehen welcher Chipsatz das ist und ob's da Spezialitäten gibt, was WPA betrifft.
<sdx23> Im Zweifel kann man auch testweise mal das WPA am Router ausmachen und schauen, ob das so verbindet.
<sdx23> Den Chipsatz findet man mit "lsusb" bzw. "lspci" raus.
<lanthaler> lspci sagt Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2]
<lanthaler> +sdx23 irgendeine idee?
<sdx23> Mir ist nichts bekannt, dass der Probleme mit WPA hätte. Demnach wohl doch mal ausmachen und sehen, wie er ohne tut.
<sdx23> Wenn's dann tut, weißt du, dass du eben doch was mit dem Passwort falsch gemacht hast.
<lmdfk> Hallo Leute, ich brauche unbedingt Euren Rat - Das brauch ein wenig, das Problem zu schildern, mom
<lmdfk> Thema: Installation von linux Mint 11.04, 32 Bit auf einen Rechner mit Windows XP schon drauf.
<k1l> lmdfk: falscher channel
<lanthaler> +sdx23: Passwort stimmt 100%.. copy-paste von anderen Rechner wo's funktionier
<lmdfk> Falsch?
<k1l> linux mint hat eine eigene community. wende dich bitte an die
<lmdfk> okay
<Fuchs> Ja, falsch. Mint hat einen eigenen Kanal, hier ist Ubuntu und Kubuntu und Xubuntu und ... *Ubuntu halt. 
<lmdfk> Hmmm, finde nur polnischen Channel
<Fuchs> die sind nicht auf freenode
<lmdfk> okay, danke ...
<Fuchs> lmdfk: irc.spotchat.org   muesste es sein
<Fuchs> wenn die das nicht wieder geaendert haben
<lmdfk> Fuchs, irc.spotchat.org kann ich nicht finden
<k1l> lmdfk: dann guck doch einfach mal auf deren hp nach.
<Fuchs> lmdfk: sicher? http://www.spotchat.org/Dokumentation-FAQ-SpotChat_connect
<Anon42> paste:403332:Lexmark 5600-6600
<Anon42> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...
<Anon42> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403332/
<bekks> Dann sag uns doch mal was das PRoblem ist?
<Anon42> Mein Drucker druckt nichts mehr vom Pc aus
<Anon42> ich wollte hier nicht den Chat vollspammen, deswegen der Link
<bekks> Du schreibst aer in deinem Post, dass dein Drucker sehr wohl druckt?
<Anon42> ja vom USB stick heraus
<Anon42> wenn ich mien usb an meinem drucker anschließe
<Anon42> sonst nicht
<bekks> Was ist denn "mein USB"?
<Anon42> USB Stick
<bekks> Wie verbindest du ihn mit deinem PC?
<Anon42> extra kabel vom drucker mitgeliefert
<bekks> Was für ein Kabel...?
<bekks> Welche Anschlüsse hast dieses Kabel?
<Anon42> USB schnittstelle um an den Rechner anzuschließen
<Anon42> und ein QUadratförmiges
<bekks> "USB Kabel".
<Anon42> für den Drucker
<bekks> Auch das ist ein USB Anschluss.
<Anon42> oh stimmt 
<Anon42> :D
<bekks> Wenn der Drucker nicht angeschlossen ist - schalt ihn ein, und steck danach das Kabel am Rechner ein. Dann warte nochmal 10s, und dann nopaste bitte dies: "lsb_release -a; dmesg"
<Anon42> was ist "nopasten"?
<Fuchs> ,paste? Anon42 
<shetlandpony> Anon42: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> das was Du oben schon getan hast
<Anon42> k
<Anon42> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489834/
<k1l> Anon42: du sollst den hinweis von bekks befolgen und dann den output nopasten 
<Anon42> ich bin noch nicht mit linux vertraut
<Anon42> wie soll ich "sb_release -a; dmesg" nopasten?
<k1l> Anon42: du machst ein terminal auf  und tippst das so ein, wie es ist. dann rattert der ne menge runter und du kopierst das in die nopaste seite, wie eben deinen text
<bekks> lsb_release -a ...
<Anon42> danke
<Anon42> http://pastebin.com/kLeLxLyE
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a möchte ich auch gerne noch sehen.
<k1l> Anon42: bitte den ganzen output
<Anon42> sorry für die ganzen fehler
<Anon42> http://pastebin.com/FRwab27M
<bekks> [ 4493.350559] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<bekks> Da ist doch was kaputt nach Adam Riese.
<Anon42> hmm
<Anon42> Habe ich den falschen Treiber installiert?
<jokrebel> re
<ulrich> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit LibreOffice Base unter Xubuntu
<jokrebel> ulrich: Das da wäre?
<ulrich> Wenn ich Formular erstellen mit Entwurfsmodus versuche, bekomme ich ein schwarzes Fenster, in dem nur eine Ecke des gewünschten Entwurfsmodus zu sehen ist.
<ulrich> Änderung der Fenstergröße usw. funktioniert nicht.
<ulrich> Ein ähnliches Verhalten bekomme ich, wenn ich mit dem Assistenten ein Formular erstelle (das geht!), und dieses dann öffne.
<jokrebel> Da ich weder LibreOffice noch xfce nutze tue ich mich da etwas schwer (was nicht heißt dass nicht ein anderer die Lösung hat). Könnte aber vielleicht ja auch ein Grafikfehler sein, oder?
<ulrich> Ja, das kann wohl auch ein Grafikfehler sein. Allerdings habe ich solch einen Problem bis keinem anderen Programm gehabt. Auch der LO Writer z.B. funktioniert (bisher) ohne Einschränkungen.
<jokrebel> ulrich: Und der Fehler in LibreOffice war bis vor kurzem auch noch nicht, oder wie?
<jokrebel> bbs
<ulrich> Kann ich nicht sagen. Mit LO Base arbeite ich unter Xubuntu erst seit gestern. Vor Xubuntu hatte ich SuSe mit Gnome, da ist solch ein Problem nicht aufgetreten.
<Herbert-46> so da ist er wieder mit neuen Ubuntu 11.4 
<Herbert-46> aber mein scanner geht immer noch nicht :-(
<bekks> 11.04
<bekks> Hast Du hplip installiert?
<Herbert-46> simple scan öffnet und zeigt an kein gerät gefunden
<Herbert-46> oh nee mach ich jetzt noch mal
<Herbert-46> hplip ist schon drauf gewesen höchstwarscheinlich schon bei der installation
<k1l> nopaste nochmal die /etc/lsb-release bitte
<hdp> Um welches Scannermodell handelt es sich überhaupt?
<Herbert-46> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704902/
<Herbert-46> hp scanner integriertes gerät officejet 6500 per lan angeschlossen
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: hplip, hpcups und hpijs mit zB. Synaptic suchen und installieren
<jokrebel> ulrich: Mal probiert das "schwarze" aus dem Sichtbaren Bereich des Desktops rauszuschieben und dann wieder rein? Oder mal auf nen anderen Desktop und zurück wechseln, damit das Fenster neu aufgebaut werden muss?
<Herbert-46> jokrebel  in synaptic ist bei allen dateien von oben ein grünes kästchen vor kann ich denn davon ausgehen das sie installiert sind
<MaxRebo> Hi :) Hab gerade versucht, ein paar Programme im Ubuntu Software-Center zu installieren, diese werden dann auch als "installiert" angezeigt, jedoch erscheinen diese nicht in meinem Hauptmenü. Hat einer 'ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Drucken funktioniert bereits als Netzwerkdrucker?
<Herbert-46> ja
<Herbert-46> der drucker geht
<jokrebel> MaxRebo: Manchmal kommen die erst nach neuem einloggen (oder gar Neustart)
<MaxRebo> jokrebel: Ah, ok dann werd ich ich das mal versuchen, danke :-)
<leszek> hi
<Herbert-46> gibt es denn hier nicht irgendwie ein setup wo ich ihm sagen kann das es ein netzwerkscanner ist und auf welcher ip er suchen soll
<MaxRebo> So, hab neugestartet - im Hauptmenü sind die Programme dennoch nicht. In /usr/games/ sind sie allerdings installiert
<jokrebel> MaxRebo: Dann müssen sie ggf. in "system-einstellungen-hauptmenü" noch aktiviert werden. Wobei /usr/games/ … was sind das für Programme und wie wurden sie installiert?
<MaxRebo> Die Spiele "Abuse" und "Flight of the Amazon Queen" per Ubuntu Software Center
<MaxRebo> Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat das schon einmal geklappt ;)
<MaxRebo> Da hab ich schon geguckt, da sind sie nicht
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10212282&postcount=24 behauptet dass es geht.
<kay_> hey leute, ich kann compiz nicht aktivieren. ist installiert. es gibt auch keinen tab mit special effects in "erscheinungsbild". jemand eine Idee ?
<Fuchs> kay_: was meint compiz, wenn Du ihn von einer Konsole auch starten moechtest? Dann: welche Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber, welches Ubuntu? 
<kay_> aaaalso, Ubuntu 11.04. Graka: Intel n10 chipset(onboard) treiber weis ich nicht
<kay_> wie kann ich sehen welchen treiber ich verwende?
<kay_> wenn ich lspci eingebe in den term. dann sagt er mir nur welche graka verbaut ist
<leszek> kay_: schaue mal in der Xorg.0.log Datei in /var/log nach
<ring0> kay_, mit "lscpi -v" gibt es eine detailiertere ausgabe, die auch den verwendeten kernel driver und das kernel modul angibt
<kay_> [    15.857] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<kay_> 	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
<kay_> 	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
<kay_> 	965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
<kay_> 	4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,
<kay_> 	Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,
<kay_> 	Sandybridge, Sandybridge
<ring0> ,paste? kay_ 
<shetlandpony> kay_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Herbert-46> also wenn ich ihm über usb anschließe geht auch der scanner aber wenn ich ihm wieder trenne findet er kein gerät :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Bin da jetzt schon mehrfach auf Aussagen gestoßen, man müsse den erstmal per USB einrichten.
<Herbert-46> habe ihm gerade per usb dran gehabt, da ging er auch
<kay_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489871/
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: vielleicht das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner#Scanner-im-Netzwerk
<kay_> das sagt mir der Terminal wenn ich "lspci -v" laufen lasse  --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489872/
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: wobei - nö 
<nevchen> sagtmal wie mach ich das am besten: ich hab hier nen netbook mit win 7 starter, soll eigentlich überwiegend linux pc werden, aber starter möchte ich vorläufig mal als minimalinstallation erhalten , festplattenaufteilung bisher: sda1 20 gb recovery, sda2 100 mb system mit boot flag, sda3 85 gb ntfs mit starter, sda5 128 gb , kann ich einfach sda2 mit nem linux bootloader überschreiben oder sollte ich lieber nen eigenen klein
<nevchen> <nevchen> en bootbereich erstellen und dan anderen unangetastet lassen?
<Herbert-46> werde erstmal sane draufbringen vieleicht habe ich dort einstellmöglichkeiten
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Ja - mach das
<freemoser> hi, ich hab ein kleines Problem (hab das auch schon im forum und askubuntu.com gestellt aber seid nun fast 2 wochen keine Antwort) und zwar: Ich verwende als Oberfläche Unity 3d und hätte gerne das ich im Dash meine Musik suchen kann. Das ist ja an sich kein Problem. Aber bei mir ist meine Musik, Videos, Dokumente etz. auf ein WHS (Windows Home server 2008) gespeichert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das, das Dash auf dem WHS
<freemoser>  sucht?
<kay_> mit dem compiz settings manager tut sich leider acuh nichts
<Herbert-46> na toll :-( genau das selbe , an usb geht er aber nicht im netzwerk
<Herbert-46> infoanzeige ist usb/.... 
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Hat der ne IP per DHCP oder mauell vergeben?
<jokrebel> +n
<Herbert-46> habe aber auch nirgens eine einstellmöglichkeit :-(
<kay_> kann es vllt sein das mir ein package fehlt fur die compiz effecte ?
<Herbert-46> ja der drucker hat ne ip
<Herbert-46> ich kann sie aber nirgens einstellen für den scanner
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: evtl. findet "sane-find-scanner" aus dem Terminal heraus was.
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Und Dein User sollte auch in der Gruppe "scanner" sein.
<Herbert-46> gruppe "scanner"  ????
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: "System - Systemverwaltung - Benutzer und Gruppen" aufsuchen und nachschauen ob Dein aktueller Benutzername Mitglied dieser Gruppe ist.
<freemoser> keiner eine Idee wie man das bei unity einstellen kann?
<Herbert-46> da gibt es aber keine gruppe scanner
<ulrich> jokrebel: Das Fenster rumzuschieben geht nicht, da ich nichts habe, wo ich es mit der Maus "anfassen" könnte (die "Titelleiste" oder wie die heißt. Aber...
<leszek> freemoser: wie hast du den home server denn eingebunden ? Wenn du den per smb in dein home verzeichnis lädst könnte das dash evtl. die dateien indexieren
<leszek> freemoser: aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wie das dash die musik indexiert. Kann sein, dass es auch gar nicht geht, bei nicht lokalen Dateien
<ulrich> jokrebel: über das Panel konnte/kann ich mit Rechts-Klick auf das laufende Programm maximieren, wiederherstellen und Größe ändern und auch verschieben. Das bringt mir mein Fenster in einen brauchbaren Zustand, wie es scheint. Ich werde heute abend weiter experimentieren...
<freemoser> leszek: ja ich mach es immer mit smb:.... und hab es dann auch als Lesezeichen gespeichert aber er sucht nie auf den dash, allerdings aus andere Partitionen schon.
<jokrebel> ulrich: Also wohl doch eher ein Grafikproblem - viel Erfolg
<freemoser> leszek: meine das dash sucht nie auf den whs^^
<freemoser> leszek: *auf andere....
<leszek> freemoser: dann könnte es sein, dass es nicht lokale Dateien evtl. gar nicht unterstützt
<myphone94> @ulrich: sind in compiz die fensterdekorationen aktiviert? Und das verschieben von Fenstern? Bei mit gehts dann jedesmal wieder, allerdings kann ich compiz trotzdem nicht wirklich nutzen. Unter KDE funzt komischerweise alles
<freemoser> leszek: :( irgendwie blöd ^^
<ring0> ulrich, wenn du alt+linke maustaste nutzt, kannst du überall das fenster verschieben
<myphone94> ring0: Wenn ulrich das gleiche problem wie ich hat, bzw ein ähnliches dann funzt diese Tastenkombination nicht 
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: hm - stimmt wohl, hab ich hier auch nicht. Dann lügt der Forenthread in dem ich das gelesen hatte (oder war veraltet)
<ring0> myphone94, mag sein, ich kenne dein problem nicht
<myphone94> ring0: Jedesmal wenn ich versuche den desktopwürfel in compiz zu aktivieren, bekomm ich Probleme mit den fenstern. Die rahmen (samt titelleiste) verschwinden, jedes Fenster wird in der linken oberen Ecke geöffnet und die fensterledern sich nicht verschieben
<myphone94> ring0: allerdings nur unter gnome
<jokrebel> .oO( "fensterleder"? Dachte sowas braucht man nur für echtes Glas?  <gdr> )
<myphone94> Sry, sollte "Fenster lassen" heißen, doofe autokorrektur^^
<AndChat> Alter Svwede bin ich dankbar dafür dass es euch gibt, die den ganzen noobs, wie ich auch einer bin, helfen :-D
<myphone94> ring0: ist mir ein Vergnügen :D 
<AndChat> Ich möchte einen Netzwerkdrucker über ein crossoverkabel direkt an meinen laptop amschließen, erwähnen sollte ich noch, dass ich lububtu nutze
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Hattest Du jetzt eigentlich sane-find-scanner schon probiert?
<myphone94> ring0: Sry, war an AndChat gerichtet, mit dem iPhone schreiben ist eine Qual-.-
<AndChat> Schreibe mit nem Galaxytab 7'' :-)
<Herbert-46> ja aber er findet keinen scanner
<AndChat> Bin aber zu dof mein Nick zu ändern, das mit dem Drucker ist mir wichtiger
<myphone94> AndChat: Kann ich verstehen :))
<Herbert-46> es wird nur gefunden wenn mit usb verbunden ist
<AndChat> Urgh fast hätte ich den Kommentar von Herbert auf mich bezogen. Einen Netwerkdrucker unter Linux nur über USB währe blasphemie.
<Herbert-46> ich versuche gerade daraus schlau zu werden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk
<Herbert-46> den scanner manuell für netzwerk zu konfigurieren
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Zitat "Die Grundvoraussetzungen zum Betrieb eines Scanservers ist natürlich ein funktionierender Scanner, der direkt am Scanserver angeschlossen ist." - Betonung auf direkt. (zB. USB). Einen Druckerserver wird HP eher nicht schon eingebaut haben IMHO.
<AndChat> Wie groß ist eigentlich das Problem, dass man wlan und lan auf einmal laufen lassen möchte
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Sieht man auch schön an dem Übersichts-Bildchen.
<Herbert-46> ja aber arbeitet der Drucker nicht als eigener server
<Herbert-46> ich habe ihm doch direckt ans netzwerk angeschlossen
<Herbert-46> sonst könnte ja auch der drucker nicht laufen und er erkennt ja das es sich um ein netzwerkdrucker handelt und steuert direckt di ip an
<Herbert-46> soweit ich das jetzt sehe ist di configuration für den netzwerkscanner in der saned.conf nur dort ist alles auf dissable durch #
<Herbert-46> denke jedenfalls das ich das richtig sehe
<Herbert-46> weiß nur noch nicht was ich anschalten und ändern muß
<AndChat> Ich habe hier fünf microusb kabel rumfliegen, aber kein dickes dachförmiges, wie ich mich freuen könnte
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#LAN-based_scanners könnte die Lösung sein.
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: hplip hast Du ja schon. ruf mal im Terminal "hp-setup" auf.
<Herbert-46> habe gerade den drucker ange pingt hört das auch noch mal auf oder muss ich das stoppen
<jokrebel> Strg+C drücken
<Herbert-46> ok danke :-) kenn es das es na 4 vers. aufhört :-8
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Und hab mir die Vorgehensweise grad noch als "korrekt" bestätigen lassen.
<Herbert-46> error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Dann ein Alt+F2 und das dann dort eingeben
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: quwatsch - hatte das Sudo davor vergessen, sorry
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Also "sudo hp-setup"
<Herbert-46> das selbe error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: gksudo hp-setup 
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Und diese Seite ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hplip - hatte ich Dir glaub auch schon gegeben ) wurde mir wärmstens Empfohlen für Dich.:: hp-toolbox ist GUI um das Scanprogramm zu starten.Tintenstand anzeigen usw..ist da dann alles ueber das Netzwerk möglich (Danke Fuchs, Du bist und bleibst selbiger)
<Herbert-46> die komplette ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704960/
<Herbert-46> ich gehe da noch mal durch
<Fuchs> ah, halt, da fehlte frueher mal ein Paket, war ein bekannter Bug
<Fuchs> moment
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Auf _den_ musste hören ;-)
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: anschliessend gksudo hp-setup 
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: dann Schritt fuer Schritt da durch, am Schluss sollte Drucken, Scannen, Tintenstand anzeigen etc. gehen
<Herbert-46> er installiert gerade
<Herbert-46> hatte wohl doch irgendwo mist gemacht :-(
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: das bekommen wir schon noch hin
<AndChat> So ich geh jetzt schwimmen, heute Abend oder morgen komme ich mit dem vorher beschriebenen Problem nochmal
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Nun bin ich zuversichtlich dass Dein Problem gleich der Vergangenheit angehört. Wenn Fuchs das bestätigt, was ich nach langem Suchen gefunden habe dann passt das.
<Herbert-46> ich wills hoffen :-8 wenn ich mit dem system schon solche prob habe was soll das erst werden wenn ich die softwar drauf bringen soll die ich brauche  :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Nich immer so negativ. Denk lieber: Es kann nur besser werden. Und das was Du die letzten Tage hier dabei über Ubuntu/Linux gelernt hast, nimmt Dir keiner mehr.
<Herbert-46> so nun hab ich alles drauf mal schauen
<Herbert-46> Juhu :-) jetzt konnte ich auch das setup starten und nun läuft auch der scanner Danke euch allen für eure Hilfe und die geduld mit mir :-(
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat, 
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: ich habe das Problem erst vorhin gesehen
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: bei weiteren Fragen einfach wieder hier melden, wir helfen meist gerne. Und viel Erfolg weiterhin beim Umstieg
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? Herbert-46: das kannst Du noch lesen wenn Dir mal langweilig ist, es gibt ein paar wertvolle Informationen
<shetlandpony> Herbert-46 das kannst Du noch lesen wenn Dir mal langweilig ist, es gibt ein paar wertvolle Informationen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Gerne und ! Mundwinkel hoch! :-)
<Herbert-46> na das lag wohl ehe an meine dussligkeit und das ich zwischendurch 3 mal die versionen gewechselt habe
<Herbert-46> hab mir die seite in den faforiten abgespeichert
<SeriousSammy> kann mir jemand sagen wie man nen ipod touch unter ubuntu syncronisiert?
<ring0> SeriousSammy, ich benutze keinen ipod, aber vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<SeriousSammy> classic funktioniert wunderbar aber touch nicht
<ulrich> myphone94: compiz ist bei mir nicht installiert. Xfce scheint was anderes zu benutzen.
<ulrich> ring0: alt+linke Maustaste funktioniert bei mir. Danke für den Tip!
<k1l> SeriousSammy: such mal nach iphone im wiki. da gibts auch seiten für den touch
<Herbert-46> so lleute nun gehts an die software, ich benutze starmoney, diese wird ja nicht mehr unter linux suportet. gibt es da etwas vergleichbares welches mit hbci und chipkarte läuft
<ppq> kmymoney?
<ppq> keine ahnung, ob das mit chipkarte tut
<ppq> gehört aber afaik zu den besseren finanzverwaltungen
<Herbert-46> ich werde mal nach suchen
<Herbert-46> danke
<ppq> Herbert-46: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KMyMoney
<calimero> hi versuch grad video2brain auf ubuntu zu schauen: gemountet habe ich die dvd schon, Flash Plugin ist auch installiert, wenn ich nun auf start.html gehe oeffnet sich eine menueauswahl im browser. Wenn ich aber ein Video ausgewaehlt habe kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm mit initialisiere Video. danach geht nix mehr. hat da zufaellig jemand erfahrung mit video2brain?
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Google mal nach "ubuntu wiki banking" da kommt einiges.
<k1l> ,codecs? calimero 
<shetlandpony> calimero, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<calimero> ok. danke. ich lese mich mal ein und versuch mein glueck
<k1l> calimero: wo bei das sind wohl flash videos, also eher das hier:
<k1l> ,flash? calimero 
<shetlandpony> calimero: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<jokrebel> calimero: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medibuntu passt Da auch gut rein vermtulich.
<Herbert-46> wenn ich jetzt einige prog zum ausprobieren installiere dann feststelle das ich sie nicht gebrauchen kann, bekomme ich die wieder anstandslos runter ???
<ppq> Herbert-46: ja, einfach wieder deinstallieren über die paketverwaltung
<ppq> Herbert-46: die dabei mitinstallierten abhängigkeiten wirst du mit 'sudo apt-get autoremove' los - aber guck bitte was da entfernt wird bevor du bestätigst!
<ppq> ,paketverwaltung? Herbert-46
<shetlandpony> Herbert-46, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Herbert-46> ok denn werd ich mir mal GNU Cash anschauen
<k1l> Herbert-46: vlt liest du erstmal die schon zig mal genannten einführungen für einsteiger und zur paketverwaltung. bevor du wieder wie der ochs vorm berg stehst
<Herbert-46> das durchlesen ist nicht das prob sondern das verstehen :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Kopfrauchen ist die ersten Wochen normal ;-) Das gehört dazu. Ich bin da recht zuversichtlich dass Du das checkst. Wenns Fragen (auch Rückfragen wg. Wiki-Artikeln) gibt; einfach hier kurz fragen. Momentan schwebt leider eher das Gefühl der Leseunwilligkeit im Raum.
<Herbert-46> danke für eure hilfe, ich werde mich erstmal durchackern
<jokrebel> Herbert-46: Was nicht heißen muss, dass Du hier rausgehst. Allein das mitlesen hier lehrt enorm.
<Herbert-46> jep
<MrFooonky___V840> hallo, bin neu hier... bei euch kann man also hilfe bekommen?
<MrFooonky___V840> nur mal falls iregndwas ist
<MrFooonky___V840> bis jetzt läuft alles
<k1l> ,wf? MrFooonky___V840 
<shetlandpony> MrFooonky___V840: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ppq> MrFooonky___V840: genau, alles was ubuntu-bezogen ist, gehört hierher :)
<ppq> also, an hilfe-gesuchen
<MrFooonky___V840> das super
<MrFooonky___V840> schön, dann bin ich hier genau richtig!
<jokrebel> MrFooonky___V840: Und für Plaudereien ohne konkrete Probleme gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<MrFooonky___V840> danke ich gucke mal rein
<Bundestrojaner> Abend
<Bundestrojaner> ich will gerade Kubuntu auf einem Notebook installieren. Ich wählte "kubuntu installieren", danach blinkten ewig diese 5 Punkte, nach ner Weile blied das auch stehen
<Bundestrojaner> mit strg+alt+fn kann ich die Konsolen durchgehen aber in keiner steht was er gerade macht
<Bundestrojaner> wie finde ich heraus was er grade tut?
<Bundestrojaner> bzw. die Fehlermeldung?
<ppq> bootoptionen anpassen
<ppq> geht im isolinux bootmenü
<ppq> also, da wo man installieren/ausprobieren wählen kann
<jokrebel> Bundestrojaner: Kannst Du bitte erst mal die Begriffe "blinkten ewig" und "nach ner Weile" in was nachvollziehbares übersetzten, bitte?
<Bundestrojaner> etwa 5 Minuten lang lief dieses Lauflicht unter der Kubuntuschrift und das optische Laufwerk war aktiv
<Bundestrojaner> danach hörte beides auf
<Bundestrojaner> ppq: ich weiß nicht ob ich schon so weit bin? Das einzige Menü war das mit Kubuntu installieren, CD überprüfen,...
<Bundestrojaner> also das 1. Menü
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: genau das meine ich.
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: dort kannst du auf F6 drücken und dann auf ESC, dann hast du die befehlszeile zum booten
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: am ende steht "quiet splash" und ein doppelter bindestrich. das quiet splash mal entfernen und mit nosplash und text ersetzen
<ppq> und dann auf "kubuntu ausprobieren" gehen
<MBec> nabend, schaut hier zufällig jemand DVDs mit Ubuntu? Irgendwie bekomme ich meine hier (trotz libcss) mit keinem player abgespielt
<ppq> MBec: was sagt VLC, wenn du es anweist die dvd abzuspielen?
<jokrebel> ,codec? MBec kennst Du schon?
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber codecMBec kennst Du schon
<jokrebel> ,codecs? MBec kennst Du schon?
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber codecsMBec kennst Du schon
<jokrebel> ,codecs? MBec kennst Du schon
<shetlandpony> MBec kennst Du schon, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MBec> jokrebel ja kenne ich
<MBec> bringt nur leider nix
<Bundestrojaner> ppq: was meinst du mit "und mit nosplash und text ersetzen"?
<Bundestrojaner> also nosplash ist klar, aber welcher Text?
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: "quiet splash" durch "nosplash text" ersetzen, die bindestriche hinten stehenlassen :) und nachd em editieren gleich enter drücken, sonst wird das verworfen
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: wenn es dann doch geht und keine fehlermeldung kommt, kannst du dich im TTY einloggen und als benutzer mit dem befehl 'sudo service kdm start' oder 'sudo start kdm' die grafische oberfläche starten, ein passwort brauchst du nicht eingeben
<ppq> dann kannst du kubuntu mit dem icon auf dem desktop installieren
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe das jetzt gemacht, da lief jetzt haufenweise text runter und jetzt läuft wieder dieser Splashscreen mit ubuntu und darunter dem Lauflicht...
<ppq> huh. dann füg mal noch die bootoption noplymouth hinzu
<Bundestrojaner> ppq: hinten dran vor den --?
<ppq> Bundestrojaner: ja
<Bundestrojaner> ppq: trotzdem kommt des Splashscreen
<Bundestrojaner> ppq: hinten stand jetzt: nosplash text noplymouth --
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht
<sepplmaster> hey an alle! ich habe ein problem mit meinem cups server, immer wenn ich versuche mich über port 631 zu authentifizieren komme ich nicht weiter, und im fehlerlog von cups steht Unable to encrypt connection from 10.42.43.1 - Could not negotiate a supported cipher suite. hat jemand von euch eine idee?
<sepplmaster> hat wer eine idee?
<MrFooonky___V840> hallo, kann mir weg sagen mit welchen tool ich aus meinen ubuntu nen fieserver mache?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, mit welchem Protokoll auf die Daten zugegriffen werden soll.
<MrFooonky___V840> hmm
<MrFooonky___V840> so das ich mit meinem brwoser und meine dynamischen ip auf freigebene dateien zugreifen und sie runterladen kann am besten mit zillezilla oder einen anderen ftps prgramm kann
<MrFooonky___V840> zugreifen kann
<bekks> MrFooonky___V840: Ein Browser benutzt idR _http_ und nicht _ftp_ - willst Du einen Webserver oder einen FTP Server aufsetzen?
<dAnjou> MrFooonky___V840: das sind dann 2 sachen, und von der mit dem browser rate ich dir mal gleich ab
<MrFooonky___V840> na dann per ftp
<MrFooonky___V840> mit welchen toll lässt sich das am besten machen?
<bekks> Wieso nincht per Browser?
<bekks> Am Besten mit einem FTP-Server :)
<sepplmaster> kennt sich niemand mit cups aus?
<Pilatus> MrFooonky___V840: proftpd oder vsftpd 
<dAnjou> MrFooonky___V840: ftp ist alt und unsicher
<Pilatus> sollte dir weiterhelfen 
<dAnjou> warum nicht SSH?
<bekks> proftpd is teh sux.
<MrFooonky___V840> guck ich mir mal an
<bekks> proftpd gilt als unsicher, und wird auch kaum noch aktiv weiterentwickelt.
<dAnjou> was wird hier eigtl. schon wieder empfohlen? ist das euer ernst?
<k1l> ,wf? sepplmaster 
<shetlandpony> sepplmaster: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Herbert-46> hallo leute, ich suche ein ersatz für StarMoney  wo ich meine bankkonten abrufen und überweisungen machen kann. hat jemand da irgendwelche erfahrungen ???
<k1l> Herbert-46: dir wurde doch schon was genannt
<Herbert-46> kll das waren alles finanzrogramme ehe für buchhaltung
<dAnjou> ,hibiscus? Herbert-46 
<shetlandpony> Herbert-46, Hibiscus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hibiscus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Herbert-46> kein wirklicher ersatz und zu kompliziert
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kmymoney  das soll angeblich gehen, mit plugin
<bekks> Herbert-46: Was genau passt Dir an Hibiscus oder GNUCash nicht?
<Herbert-46> Fuchs das ist aber auch eine finanzbuchhaltung mit doppelter buchführung sehr umständlich
<Herbert-46> Hibiscus hab ich noch nicht probiert muss ich mir erst anschauen
<bekks> Doppelte Buchführung ist übrigens Pflicht in der FiBu. </ot> :)
<Herbert-46> bekks das weiß ich aber nur bedingt. will es doch nur für bankkonto nicht zur buchführung 
<bekks> Mit kmymoney2 zB kann man gebau diesen Anwendungsfall auswählen.
<Herbert-46> doppelt ist nur zwingend wenn du bilanzierst ansonsten kanst du einnahme ausgabe rechnung machen 
<Fuchs> Herbert-46: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QBankManager  das vielleicht, wenn nicht kmymoney? 
<Herbert-46> schau mir mal hibiscus an
<sepplmaster> shetlandpony: der fernzugriff auf cups funktioniert nicht, seit immer, ich versuche auf einem server einen freigegebenen drucker zu "erstellen" es wird ubuntu server 10.04 verwendet, fehlermedung gibt es: [paste:403372:Cups]
<bekks> ,bot? sepplmaster 
<shetlandpony> sepplmaster: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Herbert-46> hibiscus wird aber vom software-center nicht gefunden :-(
<sepplmaster> bekks: danke hat er mir grade selbst gesagt. hast du ne idee?
<k1l> Herbert-46: verdammt noch mal. lies doch mal was in der wiki seite steht
<Herbert-46> man hatte mir hier gesagt das ich NICHT auf fremdsoftware zugrifen soll
<Herbert-46> egal
<Herbert-46> danke trotzdem für die hilfe
<Tuncay-fu> Hallo an alle. Ich versuche gerade GitHub auf Ubuntu (10.04, 64-Bit) einzurichten. Bin ganz neu darin. Habe nach der Anleitung versucht einzurichten. Es soll angeblich ein Bug geben, und gleich ein bekanntes Workaround dazu. Ich weis nicht wo ich die SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0 ssh oberon setzen soll.  Quelle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/201786
<Pilatus> sagt mal ich nutze gerne pastebinit als Service und würde nun gerne meine Patsesachen als User hoch laden den ich auf der pasteseite angelegt habe wie müsste da die Syntax aussehen mit dem PW ?
<ppq> Pilatus: lies mal 'man pastebinit', da wirst du auf -u und -p stoßen
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: github? soweit ich weiß, veröffentlichen die ihren code nich
<ppq> Pilatus: und natürlich -b, das ist in diesem fall wohl pflicht. tipp: alias anlegen
<Tuncay-fu> dAnjou, leider weiß ich jetzt nicht was du damit meinst.
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: kannst du überhaupt mit git umgehen?
<Tuncay-fu> Nein. Mein erster Versuch was einzurichten.
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: weißt du, was git ist?
<Tuncay-fu> ja^^
<dAnjou> sieht aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so aus
<Tuncay-fu> Ich hab auch das Repository eingerichtet, lokal und so.
<ppq> Pilatus: und vermutlich kann man username und password auch in der konfigurationsdatei ~/.pastebinit.xml ablegen, mit <user> und <password> tags oder so.
<Tuncay-fu> dAnjou, naja kann ja so aussehen. aber es soll ein problem geben und auch ein workaround, ich weis nur nicht wo ich diesen eintragen soll dAnjou.
<Pilatus> Danke ppq ich schau mal rein da
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: erstmal gucken wir, ob du von dem bug betroffen bist
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: du hast ein projekt auf github erstellt?
<Tuncay-fu> Ich habe das nach dieser "Anleitung" erstellt: http://help.github.com/create-a-repo/
<Tuncay-fu> Moment das war nicht der link
<Tuncay-fu> Nach dieser: http://help.github.com/linux-set-up-git/
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: und wo kommt da ein problem?
<Tuncay-fu> habe rsa schlüssel generiert und eingefügt etc. alles klappt wunderbar. Bis auf das push
<dAnjou> was sagt er?
<Tuncay-fu> ssh: connect to host githb.com port 22: Connection timed out
<Tuncay-fu> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<Tuncay-fu> Es soll ein bekanntes Problem unter "Linux" sein. 
<dAnjou> hast du das abgetippt?
<dAnjou> githb.com <-- sieht aus wie falsch geschrieben
<Tuncay-fu> Zeile ssh: und fatal: kommt ist die antwort von git
<Tuncay-fu> huch
<Tuncay-fu> ich sehe das auch gerade. ich überprüfe das mal
<Tuncay-fu> Tatsache! Das ist ja "dumm" von mir!
<Tuncay-fu> Wo wird das denn eingegeben? Wie könnte ich es korrigieren?
<dAnjou> am einfachsten, neu clonen
<Tuncay-fu> Was genau klonen? (sorry... ich weis klingt noobisch)
<dAnjou> ansonsten mal in DEIN_PROJEKT/.git/config gucken
<Tuncay-fu> Diese Datei erstellt git. Und in der Datei steht git@githb.com tatsächlich.
<Tuncay-fu> Also muss ich in der Grundkonfiguration von Git falsch eingegeben haben. Ich habe das vorhin erst eingerichtet und habe das anhand von Hello World tests ausprobiert.
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: github hat nichts mit git zu tun
<Tuncay-fu> Ich habe das an der Konsole mittels git eingerichtet.
<dAnjou> das ist nur eine plattform, die git benutzt
<Tuncay-fu> Um mit Github arbeiten zu können.
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: ok, alles auf anfang.
<Tuncay-fu> Hmm... Danke schon mal, du hast den Fehler sehr schnell entdeckt.
<dAnjou> ich bin nicht sicher, ob das der fehler is
<Tuncay-fu> Muss ich jetzt den RSA Schlüssel und so neu generieren? Wo könnte ich das falsch gemacht haben.
<dAnjou> manchmal machen seiten sowas
<Tuncay-fu> hmm
<Tuncay-fu> das u weglassen? wäre ja ulkig.
<Tuncay-fu> u wie ulkig...
<Tuncay-fu> Ich lese noch mal die Seite fürs Einrichten von Git durch auf GitHub.
<k1l> du brauchst keinen git server, wenn du github nutzt
<k1l> ,git? Tuncay-fu 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber git
<Tuncay-fu> hmm die beschreiben das auf der seite aber? Wie könnte ich dann damit arbeiten k1?
<dAnjou> k1l: git hat ja auch keinen server o.O
<Tuncay-fu> Das ist ja nur zum einschecken und ausschecken, denke ich. 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Git
<dAnjou> ok, foo
<dAnjou> das macht mich grad kirre hier. Tuncay-fu: was willst du mit github bzw. was versprichst du dir davon?
<Tuncay-fu> Ich möchte erst einmal Projekte darauf hosten und sicherstellen das sie publish erreichbar sind. Dann können "Freunde" oder Fremde darauf zugreifen.
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: und du willst das, obwohl du nicht mit git umgehen kannst?
<Tuncay-fu> Ich möchte damit jetzt lernen umzugehen. Es gibt schon Projekte darauf, die mich interessieren. 
<dAnjou> verwaltest du zur zeit schon ein projekt mit git?
<Tuncay-fu> Gar nicht.
<Tuncay-fu> Es sind nur lokale Verzeichnisse ohne jede Versionskontrollsystem.
<dAnjou> gut, siehst du unten ne box mit "Global setup" und "Next steps"? https://github.com/dAnjou/Test
<dAnjou> ah, wahrscheinlcih nich
<Tuncay-fu> nein
<dAnjou> wenn du bei github nen neues projekt anlegst, kommt das hier -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/n1EddnmEOdpRb6xD8u6P/
<dAnjou> ne kurzanleitung
<Tuncay-fu> ja die habe ich noch zu sehen.
<dAnjou> und das is auch schon alles eigentlich
<Tuncay-fu> ich habe alle schritte befolgt.
<Tuncay-fu> Wie gesagt beim pushen kommt die von mir gezeigte meldung mit ssh: connection usw und fatal: ... usw
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: hast du alles abgetippt oder kopiert?
<dAnjou> kopieren hilft gegen typos
<Tuncay-fu> Ich weis. Aber ich weis nicht was ich genau getippt und kopiert habe.
<Tuncay-fu> In jedem Fall habe ich meine eigenen Daten schon getippt...
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: und woher weißt du eigentlich, dass es ein bug is?
<Tuncay-fu> Das weiß ich nicht. Aber lass mir mal kurz ein link suchen, wie ich darauf gestoßen bin.
<Tuncay-fu> Auf der Seite "http://help.github.com/linux-set-up-git/" gibt es nach dem Einrichten ein Link (zum Aufklappen von paar Absätzen) namens "Having problems?". Ich habe da alles getestet und so bin ich darauf gestoßen.
<Tuncay-fu> Aber wie du da vorhin auf das git@githb.com aufmerksam gemacht hast, könnte es auch nur ein Tippfehler meinerseits irgendwo sein.
<k1l> kannst du denn so zu  git@github.com ssh'en?
<dAnjou> blocken die das nich?
<Tuncay-fu> Ich weis nicht wie das funktioniert k1. Bin halt relativ noobisch noch...
<dAnjou> "ssh -T git@github.com"
<dAnjou> so
<dAnjou> ohne ""
<Tuncay-fu> ich hab mal gerade "history|grep githb" gemacht.
<dAnjou> eigtl. ist das ne mörderlange anleitung für ssh-key erstellen und auf github kopieren
<Tuncay-fu> Ja, das habe ich ja schon alles hinter mir! "Hi Name! You've successfully authenticated, but GitHub does not provide shell access.
<Tuncay-fu> "
<Tuncay-fu> dAnjou das alles habe ich schon. aber ich probiere noch mal was.
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: dann is alles gut
<dAnjou> dann haste dich nur vertippt
<dAnjou> an ssh liegts nich
<Tuncay-fu> ich glaube das ist wirklich ein tipp fehler von mir, da ich bei jedem neuen test immer kopiert hatte den git@githb.com glaube ich
<Tuncay-fu> das wäre mir nie aufgefallen!
<Tuncay-fu> bin mir fast sicher das es mein fehler war, ich teste das mal
<Tuncay-fu> YES
<dAnjou> und jetzt beglücke uns mit tollen projekten
<Tuncay-fu> Sorry Leute! Es war wirklich nur ein Tippfehler. Hatte beim git remote mich vertippt. 
<Tuncay-fu> dAnjou das sagt ihr bestimmt zu allen. ;)
<dAnjou> nich tippen! kopieren
<dAnjou> Tuncay-fu: und wie gesagt, die remotes stehen in DEIN_PROJEKT/.git/config
<Tuncay-fu> Ja da hast du eigentlich auch recht.
<Tuncay-fu> Danke dAnjou. Ich war schon verzweifelt.
<dAnjou> np
<Tuncay-fu> Das ist eben eine Lehre.
<Tuncay-fu> Wünsche euch so wenig Probleme wie möglich. Gute Nacht. :) 
<nomad> kennt einer ein tool, das ein treeview für verzeichnisse ausgibt, ähnlich wie pstree für ps, nur für ls?
<Fuchs> tree? 
<Fuchs> http://mama.indstate.edu/users/ice/tree/  << dada
<nomad> jep
<nomad> grad gefunden, nach lstree gegooglet
<Fuchs> gibt es in universe als ubuntupaket
<nomad> brauchs grad für cygwin, aber danke
<kaphe> hallo, ist es normal das mit 'uptime' bei der ausgabe 2 user angibt?
<kaphe> habe da ein paar probleme die mir eigentlich nur noch von infizierten windows kisten in erinnerung sind
<ring2> kaphe, prüfe doch mal mit w im terminal, welche user das sind
<kaphe> ring2: kannst du mir den syntax geben?
<kaphe> also einmal den befehl
<sysdef> w?
<kaphe> bitte ^ ^
<ring2> kaphe, w anschließend enter
<kaphe> k
<kaphe> ist beidesmal mein username
<ring2> kaphe, kannst du beides identifizieren? sonst paste es mal hier
<kaphe> http://pastebin.com/VhJE9gh5
<kaphe> und?
<kaphe> was die machen ist mir schon klar
<ring2> dann ist doch alles gut
<kaphe> nur warum gab der mir schon vor w zwei user aus
<ring2> weil der terminal auf war?
<kaphe> k
<kaphe> dann kann ich ja jetzt in ruhe schlafen gehen 
<kaphe> danke :)
<kaphe> gn8
<ring2> kaphe, gern und gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-01
<Ilian> Ist ppa-purge der richtige Weg, bei einem Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt ?
<dAnjou> Ilian: wahrscheinlich
<dAnjou> Ilian: und du solltest mal upgraden
<dAnjou> ach, bis april haste ja noch
<Ilian> dAnjou Ja, aber die Fremdquelle macht ja eben ärger (bzw. existiert offenbar nicht mehr). daher würde ich sie gerne rausnehmen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich den fremden firefox am besten erst löschen?
<dAnjou> ich glaub, das is egal
<Ilian> dAnjou siehe oben
<dAnjou> funktioniert ppa-purge nich, oder wie?
<Ilian> dAnjou Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht so genau, wie ich http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu mit ppa-purge wieder rausnehme. 
<kubine> Title: Index of /mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> probier mal: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Ilian> dAnjou du meinst: sudo ppa-purge ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable   ?
<dAnjou> ja
<Ilian> dAnjou Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: mozillateam firefox-stable
<Ilian> Wie kann ich denn meine PPA anzeigen lassen?
<dAnjou> Ilian: ich werd dir das jetzt nicht vorgooglen
<dAnjou> das ubuntuusers wiki hat auch was dazu
<dAnjou> wenn ppa-purge nich geht, musst du es manuell entfernen und firefox neuinstallieren
<dAnjou> plus alle abhängigkeiten wahrscheinlich, keine ahnung
<dAnjou> aber das is halt der spaß mit PPAs
<dAnjou> (höhö, reimt sich)
<Ilian> dAnjou Das erwarte ich nicht von dir. Bin nur etwas verwirrt. Dachte es gibt einen befehl der die PPAs anzeigt.
<Ilian> Ich bin verwundert, das im Link zum obigen ppa im betreffenden Verzeichnis keine Dateien mehr vorhanden sind. Keine Ahnung wie man manuell entfernt und ob das eine gute Idee ist.
<dAnjou> Ilian: es gibt bestimmt einen befehl
<dAnjou> der einfachste wäre wohl: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dAnjou> Ilian: manchmal werden PPA halt gelöscht
<dAnjou> dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein, wenn man sie benutzt
<dAnjou> allerdings geht das auch über synaptic
<Ilian> dAnjou Danke erst Mal für die Ansätze, auch wenn ich mein Problem noch nicht lösen konnte. Mein Bett sehnt sich nach mir. Gute Nacht. 
<SpeeFak> dAnjou, ich nut bis auf den vdr server auch noch die 10.04er
<SpeeFak> so begeistert bin ich von der 12.04 noch gar nicht das die desktop geschichte angeht
<SpeeFak> compiz tut nicht sauber, gnome-shell schön und gut aber wenns compiz nicht tut nutzt mir das nichts, fenstermanager ( weis gar nicht wie der heist ) unity geht gar nicht. und die g-shell hat keine möglichkeit mehr eigene buttuns für z.b. immer on top zu definieren.
<dAnjou> SpeeFak: falls du so redest wie du schreibst, tun mir deine gesprächspartner echt leid
<dAnjou> aber das is OT
<Guest98656> Hallo, ich habe gerade eine Ubuntu Live-CD eingelegt und wollte auf meine einzige interne Festplatte zugreifen. Leider wird sie nicht erkannt. Kann ich das ändern?
<Guest98656> Es ist ebenfalls Ubuntu installiert, ext3 glaube ich.
<koegs> Guest98656: entweder wird sie schon im Nautilus angezeigt und du kannst sie anklicken oder schau mal in der Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" ob sie überhaupt angezeigt wird
<koegs> gerne auch als nopaste hier in den channel
<koegs> !nopaste > Guest98656 
<kubine> Guest98656: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest98656> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410907/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest98656> Zeile 2 wird es sein, nicht wahr, koegs? Im Datei-Browser wird die Festplatte nicht angezeigt.
<Guest98656> Könnte ich sie über folgenden Befehl einhängen? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/hdd
<koegs> Guest98656: ja, zum Beispiel, aber wird die platte nicht im Nautilus angezeigt
<Guest98656> koegs: mount: Einhängepunkt /media/hdd existiert nicht
<koegs> Guest98656: dann solltest du diesen evtl. anlegen :)
<koegs> oder einfach /mnt benutzen
<Guest98656> Bitte um Erläuterung
<grossing> mounte nach /mnt oder erstelle /media/hdd und mounte dorthin
<Guest98656> Geklappt, grossing, koegs
<Guest98656> Ich habe noch eine Frage: Bei jedem Booten kam eine automatische Fehler-Durchsuchung der Festplatte, die man mit Esc abschalten konnte. Da ist wohl ein Fehler, aber wenn man Esc drückte konnte man trotzdem normal starten; hat man es hingegen nicht gemacht (wie ich heute) kommt irgendwann viel Text und nichts geht und nach dem Neustarten kommt es immer wieder ohne die Esc-Option und jedes Mal das gleiche Problem. Könnte ich das noch e
<Guest98656> inmal unterbinden von der Live-CD aus? Ich will mit dem Betriebssystem gar nichts groß machen, nur ein, zwei mal noch starten und dann sowieso überschreiben.
<koegs> wenn du es eh nicht mehr nutzen willst, würde ich für die analyse keine Zeit investieren
<Guest98656> Doch, ein abschließendes Mal, hätte gerne noch einmal den Urzustand samt aller Konfigurationen, koegs
<pogay> moin
<pogay> ich wollte in Open Office um eine Tabellenstruktur zu kopieren, die Zusammengelegten Zellen wieder aufloesen, kann mir jemand ev. sagen, wo diese Funkion zu finden ist?
<pogay> zellen zusammenlegen ist im Menu, aber ich finde nicht die Umkehrung :-)
<mnass> sagt mal wo/wir kann ich auf der Kommandozeile ein interface kondigurieren - hab mir gerade nmcli angeschaut aber damit kann ich ja nur starten und stoppen
<dadrc> ifconfig
<dAnjou>  /etc/network/interfaces gibts da glaub ich
<dAnjou> aber das UU wiki hat einiges dazu
<dAnjou> also bitte erstmal da umschauen
<dAnjou> nach wie vor helfen wir hier nur in letzter instanz
<ppq> ceni ist auch nett. ein perl-skript, ncurses gui für ifconfig/interfaces/iwconfig. muss man leider manuell installieren, da nicht in den paketquellen.
<dadrc> Solltest dich aber vorher entscheiden. Der NM hat es nicht gerne, wenn man ihm dazwischenfunkt
<ppq> die abhängigkeiten (perl libcurses-ui-perl libexpect-perl libterm-readkey-perl ifupdown udev wpasupplicant) sind aber in den ubuntu paketquellen
<schnutenpitzel> mnass: 
<anarchomarx> hallo, gibt es einen deutschsprachigen freenode-channel für freenode-fragen?
<k1l> anarchomarx: obwohl das mit ubuntu auch nichts zu tun hat: frag einfach in #freenode
<apricot1> ich möchte mit Ubuntu 12.04 auf eine nwuw Festplatte umziehen. Die /home soll aber auf der bisherigen Pltte bleiben. bei ubuntuusers.de konnte ich keine Tips finden. Wie geh ich da am Besten vor?
<k1l> apricot1: kopieren, verschieben, vergrößern, verkleiner und dann einfach die fstab anpassen
<k1l> !fstab > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<apricot1> k1l, das probier ich. ich hab z.Zt. ein encrypted home; wie kann ich die Verschlüsselung aufheben?
<k1l> oha, k.a.
<LetoThe2nd> da steht alles drin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kubine> Title: EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<linux_noob> hallo
<linux_noob> ich habe folgendes problem
<linux_noob> das betrifft einen ssh tunnel zwischen einem ubuntu client und einem freesshd server installiert auf windows server 2008
<linux_noob> jemand interresse mir zu helfen?^
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > linux_noob 
<kubine> linux_noob: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<linux_noob> ich kann mich mit dem ssh server verbinden
<linux_noob> und ne remote desktop connection kann ich auch herstellen durch den tunnel
<linux_noob> bis zum login screen
<linux_noob> wenn ich mich jetzt anmelde bei rdp bricht dort die verbindung vom client
<linux_noob> sowohl rdp wie auch ssh bricht ab
<linux_noob> jemand eine idee?
<linux_noob> bzw ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der ssh server weiß was er mit den rdp paketen anfangen soll
<chris92> passiert das nur wenn du dich über den ubuntu clienten einloggstß
<linux_noob> ich hab keine ahnung ob ich da vllt noch etwas konfigurieren soll oder muss
<linux_noob> nein
<linux_noob> das passiert auch wenn ich mich mit einem putty über win 7 verbinde
<chris92> schon mal unter win7 das tool "Remotedesktopverbindung" versucht? 
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist der fall klar, kein ubuntu-problem ;)
<linux_noob> selbe sache verbindung bricht ab beim login sreen sobald ich mich anmelde
<LetoThe2nd> bitte im OT weiter, danke!
<LetoThe2nd> !OT > chris92 
<kubine> chris92: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<chris92> LetoThe2nd: danke, ich weiß =)
<linux_noob> ok dann versuch ichs dort mal
<LetoThe2nd> chris92: sry ;)
<LupusE> hi 
<dont_know> hallo :)
<chris92> hi dont_know  =)
<dont_know> besteht in der linux gemeinschaft interesse an einer 3D-Weltraumsimulation mit Rollenspiel elementen?
<chris92> !OT > dont_know 
<kubine> dont_know: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<chris92> denke da passt die diskussion besser hin =)
<dont_know> oh sry :(
<dont_know> bin heute zum ersten mal hier
<chris92> dont_know: kann jedem mal passieren =) braucht dir nicht leid tun
<dont_know> :)
<SpeeFak> ich suche eine DVB-S2 karte die oot von Ubuntu 12.04 unterstützt wird, die tevii S470 war super is aber nu hin
<jokrebel> !hcl > spee
<kubine> spee: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> SpeeFak: 
<SpeeFak> jo
<SpeeFak> jokrebel, hab ich schon durch, infos reiche mir aber nicht, sind fast nur usb karte
<SpeeFak> ich brauch ne native pcie
<SpeeFak> schwanke grad zwischen der tevii s471 n der hoffnugn das die balld oot support wird und der cines2 v6
<SpeeFak> aber 160 euro ist schon ne nummer 
<dreamon> Ich hab noch java 6, gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit auf 7 zu updaten
<bekks> !java > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<dreamon> Ganz schön umständlich, da java doch eigentlich jeder braucht.
<ppq> die pakete openjdk-6-jre und openjdk-7-jre aus den ubuntu paketquellen zu installieren find ich nu nicht so kompliziert ;)
<bekks> Lesen ist wirklich umständlich.
<dreamon> Archivdatei entpacken [5] und den Ordner jre1.7.0_VERSION mit Root-Rechten nach /opt/Oracle_Java/ kopieren
<bekks> Da damit auch eine automatische Aktualisierung entfällt, sollte das OpenJDK die erste Wahl für Ubuntu-Benutzer sein.
<bekks> dreamon: Warum genau benötigst Du denn das Oracle JDK, und nicht nur das OpenJDK?
<dreamon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java#Java-7-JRE 
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> java -version-> java version "1.6.0_26"->Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)->Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<bekks> dreamon: Beantworte bitte mal meine Frage.
<dreamon> Ich gin davon aus, das ich Oracle habe.
<dreamon> Oder seh ich das falsch?
<ppq> update 26 hat schwere sicherheitslücken
<bekks> Das siehst Du richtig. Aber es beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<ppq> wie im o.g. artikel zu lesen ist
<jokrebel> Was Du grade hast wissen wir nicht, aber wie schon erzählt ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation#OpenJDK die erste Wahl.
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Dachte die OpenJDK seit nicht so kompatibel.. 
<bekks> Ist sie auch nicht - aber die Anwendungen an denen man das merkt, benutzt zuhause sowieso niemand.
<bekks> Sprich: alte Brocade SAN Switches und alte HP ILO Versionen.
<ppq> mir ist noch kein programm in die finger gekommen, das nicht mit openjdk funktioniert, und ich nutze häufig verschiedenste javaprogramme
<jokrebel> dreamon: "gin davon aus" und "Dachte" ist wenig Zielführend und für die meisten reicht das OpenJRE völlig.
<bekks> Die alten Brocades/ILOs haben noch eine Java-Prüfung, die dann meint, dass 1.7 kein 1.5 ist, und dann aussteigen.
<bekks> Und das sind die einzigen beiden Anwendungen, die wirklich nicht funktionieren :) Ansonsten hat ppq Recht, e funktioniert so ziemlich alles.
<dreamon> ok. Openjdk. Ist das eigentlich bei Neuinstallation nun vorinstalliert?
<dreamon> Sehe gerade das ist openjre6 und openjre7 installiert ist. java -version zeigt mir 1.6.0_26 an. ich glaube es ist nicht ratsam beides installiert zu haben. Seh ich das richtig?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ob das in der aktuellen ISO automatisch mitinstalliert wird? Probier es aus. Ich denke mal dass grad von den Supportern hier eher wenige grad frisch installiert haben…
<ppq> dreamon: dieser befehl sagt dir, welche java-version zur zeit verwendet wird: update-alternatives --display java
<dreamon> ppq, danke -> Link verweist zur Zeit auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java->/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java - Priorität 63-> Slave java.1.gz: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/man/man1/java.1.gz->Gegenwärtig »beste« Version ist »/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java«
<ppq> aha, also wird gerade die unsichere, alte version von oracle genutzt
<dreamon> Wie krieg ich das oracle zeug los? Habe gelesen /opt/java soll man löschen. den Ordner gibts hier aber nicht
<bekks> Installier das OpenJDK, deinstalliere das Oracle JDK.
<ppq> das stammt offenbar noch aus zeiten, in denen es das als paket gab
<ppq> das sagt dir den paketnamen:    aptitude search '~i sun'
<dreamon> Ich hab seit 8.04 immer geupdatet. durchaus denkbar, das es noch daher rührt
<dreamon> ppq,  danke. das ist noch von natty (steht da) ich entferne es.
<meho> n`Abend.
<meho> Weiss jemand ob die LDAP-Server Installation für ubuntu 12.04 seit 11.04 gleich geblieben ist?
<dreamon> Gehen Sie bitte im Java-Control-Panel in den Reiter „Erweitert“. Bei Sicherheit-Allgemein entfernen Sie bitte das Häkchen bei „ Entzug von Zertifikaten mit CRLs prüfen“ und „Onlinezertifikatsvalidierung aktivieren
<dreamon> Wo soll denn das bitte sein?
<ppq> keine ahnung. aber: wieso willst du diese sicherheitsfeatures denn deaktivieren? 
<dreamon> ppq, Weil das bei dem scheiß login steht, das man das tun sollen wenn man sich dort nicht einloggen kann. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Was ist das für eine Anleitung? Gib doch besser den ganzen Link her als nur eine Zeile daraus.
<dreamon> https://www.ingrammicro.de/ec/imorder6/
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warum zum Geier nutzt Du nicht einfach die Ubuntuusers-Wiki-Anleitungen?
<jokrebel> …was auch immer das für "Quelle" ist.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich weiß nicht was du von mir willst. Ich hatte mit dem alten Java probleme. (auf dieser seite. Daraufhin hab ich wie empfohlen java6 von sun gekillt und openjava installiert. version 7. Und was gefällt dir daran nicht?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wer hier hat Dir https://www.ingrammicro.de/ec/imorder6/ empfohlen? *seufz*
<dreamon> jokrebel, blödsinn.. Du wolltest wissen woher ich die Fehlermeldung habe.. daraufhin hab ich den Link gegeben. Der mir diese Java Problem anzeigt.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warum Du dorthin kamst und versucht hast das dort geschriebene zu befolgen verschweigst Du aber…
<dreamon> häh?  Jetzt die Faktendreherei wieder los.. können wir bitte sachlich bleiben. Ich will mich dort einloggen. mit dem sunjava 6 ging es nicht. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: und wie vorhin (und in der Vergangenheit bestimmt auch schon mal) geschrieben: BITTE etwas weniger -> "ging davon aus" und "Dachte"
<dreamon> Daraufhin hab ich openjava7 installiert.. nun geht es halt immer noch nicht.
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist zu ungenau.
<jokrebel> so ist das alles nur ein einziges "nicht folgen können" und Rätselraten für jemanden der versuchen will zu helfen (und _sehr_ anstrengend!)
<dreamon> Mir fehlen die Worte.
<dreamon> Soll ich nun davon ausgehen das openjdk mein Problem ist? (immerhin deutet das nichtfunktionen drauf hin. Könnt ihr denn auf der seite login daten in der mitte eingeben?
<dreamon> Oder gibts eine Java Testseite um die Funktion zu probieren. -> http://www.java.com/de/download/testjava.jsp -> sagt etwas funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß
<kubine> Title: Wie teste ich, ob Java auf meinem Rechner funktionsfähig ist? (at www.java.com)
<bekks> "geht nicht" "etwas".
<bekks> Werde bitte konkret und gib uns entsprechende Fehlermeldungen.
<bekks> Und dass sie ORACLE Site sagt, dass du kein ORACLE Java hast, ist auch klar :)
<dreamon> Wie ich schon sagte kann ich auf der -> https://www.ingrammicro.de/ec/imorder6/ nicht einloggen. Es kommt kein Eingabefeld. Vorher stand die Fehlermeldung das ich ein Veraltetes java haben würde . Dann hab ich das openjava7 installiert .. nun kommt diese Meldung auf dieser Seite nicht mehr. Sondern ich möge  Falls Sie Java Version 7 nutzen und derzeit Probleme bei der Darstellung von IM.Order haben, haben wir hier den Weg zur Lösung: Gehen Si
<dreamon> e bitte im Java-Control-Panel in den Reiter „Erweitert“. Bei Sicherheit-Allgemein entfernen Sie bitte das Häkchen bei „ Entzug von Zertifikaten mit CRLs prüfen“ und „Onlinezertifikatsvalidierung aktivieren“, dann läuft IM.Order.
<dreamon> Ich vermute das diese Seite doch Sun Java voraussetzt. ?
<bekks> Hast du getan, was Dir empfohlen wird, bei der Verwendung von Java 7?
<ppq> bei mir geht die seite, dreamon. ich soll nur ein zertifikat abnicken, da kommt ein dialog
<dreamon> ppq, Welches Java verwendest du?
<ppq> dreamon: dazu wollte ich gerade kommen.
<ppq> ich dachte, es geht um ein lokales programm, da braucht man ein jre wie openjdk-7-jre. aber für solche web-anwendungen brauchst du das icedtea-7-plugin (paketname)
<ppq> da musst du das entsprechende sun paket auch erst noch deinstallieren
<dreamon> ppq, habe das sun Paket schon lange deinstalliert. Habe nun das icedtea-7-plugin installiert. Jetzt kam die trusted frage hier auch.
<dreamon> ppq, Leider kommt bei mir die Eingabemöglichkeit noch immer nicht.. Ich kann kein Login und Passwort eingeben, da das nicht erscheint, ist alles weiß und leer
<bekks> Welchen Browser verwendest Du?
<dreamon> Kannst du da was eingeben? Sollte unter der Linken Grafik erscheinen.. oberhalb von der "Passwort Vergessen?" Meldung
<dreamon> Firefox
<ppq> interessant, hier in chromium geht es
<bekks> dreamon: Hast Du Firefox beendet und neu gestartet?
<dreamon> Oh.. mit chromium geht es nun wirklich.
<bekks> NAchdem Du das getan hast, nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von about:plugins
<dreamon> bekks, Ah nun geht es.. Firefox neustart.. 
<bekks> Weil Firefox (natürlich) noch das alte Plugin verwendet hat.
<dreamon> Danke Männer.. Danke für eure Geduld. ppq Wie hätte ich das mit dem icedtea-7-plugin wissen können?
<bekks> Durch die Tatsache, dass Firefox geänderte Plugins nicht neu lädt sondern nur und ausschliesslich beim Starten.
<dreamon> Vor der installation von icedtea-7-plugin hab ich firefox schon neu gestartet.. aber danach nicht mehr. 
<bekks> Das ist auch der Grund wieso Firefox bei neuen Versionen von Addons/Plugins herummeckert, dass man Firefox neustarten soll.
<ppq> dreamon: das steht im wiki *duck*
<ppq> unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> da ist das paket mit aufgelistet
<ppq> icedtea-7-plugin (optional, Java-Plugin für den Webbrowser, erst ab Ubuntu 12.04)
<dreamon> Fuck.. Sry. ;)
<dreamon> ppq, Vielen Vielen Dank. bekks auch dir. Merci
<ppq> und die moral von der geschicht.. ;)
<dreamon> ppq, Das ich es niemals hinbekommen hätte.. Weil ich noch nicht mal wußte welche version ich installiert hatte.
<KING_LEE> hallo, ich hatte grad ne meldung von meinem rechner das jemand auf meinen desktop zugreifen will und ob ich das gestatte. ich habe abgewiesen, hatte sowas noch nie und bin etwas verunsichert was ich tun kann, ob geafhr besteht oder wie ich herausfindenkann ob ich eine sicherheitslücke habe
<koegs> KING_LEE: welches Ubuntu, wie lautet die Meldung genau? kannst du einen Screenshot machen?
<ppq> KING_LEE: befindest du dich hinter einem router, der NAT macht und/oder eine firewall hat? hast du "vino" installiert? (das ist ein vnc-server, der normalerweise in ubuntu vorinstalliert ist und auf port 590x lauscht)
<KING_LEE> 12.04, screenshot hab ich vergessen, habs abgewiesen aber die nummer des anfragenden aufgeschrieben
<KING_LEE> ganz normales heimnetzwerk, inter einem router
<KING_LEE> kenn mich da net so genau aus, vino hab ich wohl installiert
<ppq> KING_LEE: wenn du kein vnc nutzt, kannst du einfach vino deinstallieren. darüber, dass jemand von außerhalb (hier wäre jetzt die IP interessant) darauf zugreifen konnte, solltest du dir aber gedanken machen
<ppq> ein kurzer port-scan zu diagnosezwecken (du hattest hoffentlich nichts dagegen) ergibt:       5900/tcp open  vnc     VNC (protocol 3.7)
<ppq> anscheinend hast du oder jemand anders den port weitergeleitet
<koegs> oder UPnP hat mal wieder zugeschlagen
<KING_LEE> wie meinst du weitergeleitet, wo kann das herkommen?
<ppq> joa upnp kann auch sein
<KING_LEE> upnp?
<ppq> KING_LEE: öffne mal das webinterface deines routers (die router-ip, zb 192.168.0.1) im browser, log dich ein und schalte irgendwo UPNP ab, bzw. nimm vorhandene portweiterleitungen raus
<ppq> wenn da eine portweiterleitung ist, die du nicht gemacht hast, solltest du auch das passwort für das webinterface ändern ;)
<ppq> und zugriff aus dem WAN deaktivieren
<KING_LEE> ah, warte mal. ich hab mal so ne spielerei mit meinem smartphone versucht mit android vnc und da musste ich glaub vino nutzen, kann das daran liegen?  
<ppq> wenn du vino versehentlich auf dem pc statt auf dem smartphone installiert hast, ja
<ppq> oder ist android vnc ein client?
<KING_LEE> android vnc aufm handy und vino aufm rechner
<KING_LEE> ja
<koegs> also hast du Vino selber aktiviert
<ppq> naja, nimm lieber die weiterleitung raus, so kann jeder auf deinen rechner zugreifen, vnc ist nicht gerade für seine sicherheitsfeatures berühmt
<koegs> und der kann z.B. dem Router per UPnP selber mitteilen das bitte Port 5900 aufgemacht werden soll
<koegs> oder du hast es selber manuell im Router eingestellt
<KING_LEE> hab an dem router glaub noch nie was gemacht
<KING_LEE> ok dann werd ich da mal nachsehen, vielen dank  :)
<KING_LEE> bringt mir die adresse irgendwas die ich aufgeschrieben habe?
<koegs> KING_LEE: dann guck mal in den Einstellungen von Vino, da gibt es ne Option für... oder deaktivier vino da einfach wieder
<koegs> KING_LEE: eher zwecklos, da wird einer wahllos IP auf offene Ports gescannt haben
<KING_LEE> ok. meine freundin hatte an ihrem windowsrechner vor kurzem auch den eindruck das "irgendwas komisch sei", keine meldung oder so aber suspektes bildschirmflackern wenn es um ebay und online banking ging, kann das auch damit zusammenhängen?
<koegs> KING_LEE: einen direkten Zusammenhang sehe ich da jetzt nicht, aber schalt halt wirklich mal UPnP (Universal Plug&Play) im Router aus, sonst können Programme wahllos Ports öffnen
<koegs> zu Windows können wir hier aber weiter nix sagen
<KING_LEE> hehe, kein ding, heißt  ja auch ubuntu.
<KING_LEE> vielen dank für die hilfe!  :)
<maze-m_> moinsen
<maze-m_> kann mir einer von euch vielleicht beim Shell-Skripten helfen?
<maze-m_> http://ompldr.org/vZm9uYw/BS-%C3%9C-Aufgabe1.pdf
<ring2> es wird wohl keiner die übung für dich machen ;)
<grossing> müssen die Lösungen stimmen?
<maze-m_> Ne, das die keiner machen wird, ist mir schon klar....
<maze-m_> aber nen lösungsansatz wäre nicht schlecht :)
<ring2> maze-m_, hier werden in der regel ubuntu spezifische probleme gelöst, deine übung ist wohl keins. zum quatschen nimm doch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<maze-m_> ring2: okay, danke trotzdem
<cilly> Which is the vanilla kernel version ubuntu 12.04 LTS is using with all its updates?
<cilly> äh
<cilly> ja
<cilly> ist ja deutscher channel :(
<cilly> Also auf Deutsch: Welche vanilla kernel version ist im 12.04 LTS mit allen updates?
<ring2> cilly, meinst du den hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<kubine> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cilly> ring2: nein, ich mein welche vanilla kernel version liegt dem 12.04 lts zu Grunde...
<ring2> cilly, keine ahnung. 3.2.0-24.39 ist jedenfalls gerade aktuell
<cilly> ring2: ja, das hab ich auch rausgefunden, entspricht das aber 3.2.30 oder 3.2.29 oder gar 3.2.24?
<ring2> cilly, gute frage
<cilly> ring2: thx, werde jetzt mal ins Bettchen gehen... gn8
<bekks> Das ist 3.2.0, .24 und Build #39
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-02
<Minipluto> huhu, wo ist denn die Möglichkeit der Soundumleitung in pavucontrol hin? 
<SteffenLaatzen> moin
<hodes> ich hätte am liebsten einen player, der eine ordner auswahl hat und nicht die ganze sammlung einließt
<hodes> weiß da jmd einen?
<hodes> like winamp
<koegs> audacious
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir einen DVD Player empfehlen, der auch sauber funktioniert. Der mit der DVD Menuführung auch gut klar kommt. VLC Player macht das hier nicht sauber.
<hodes> hat audacious die möglichkeit für ordner strukturen anzeigen?
<hodes_> hat audacious eine funktion, dass ich die lieder per rechte maustaste in die wiedergabeliste einfügen kann?
<pogay> moin
<hodes_> morgen
<pogay> lch lese grad ein Interview mit Nina Pauer, die ein Buch ueber die virtuelle kommunikation geschrieben hat, interessant, dass  jemand so denkt und auch die "Probleme" sieht.
<pogay> eigentlich kommt vermutlich jeder vernueftig denkende Mensch mal zu dem Schluss.
<pogay> sie sagt "kommunikation ist ein Fulltime-Job geworden", was sicher stimmt, wenn man sekuendlich an seinem Handy rumdrueckt.
<koegs> !ot > pogay
<kubine> pogay: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Lufti> hi ;)
<dadrc> moin
<Lufti> Seit gestern geht mein laptop während der Arbeit an ihm in Screen-Lock modus, wie er es sonst erst nach 10min gemacht hat. Plötzlich passiert dies sogar während ich etwas eintippe!
<Lufti> Manchmal habe ich 5-10min Ruhe, mal kommt es alle 5sec
<Lufti> Habt ihr eine Idee?
<Lufti> Ubuntu 12.04
<Lufti> Gnome-Shell
<dadrc> Hotkey auf irgendwas unpraktisches gelegt, aus Versehen?
<dadrc> oder von irgendwem, der dich mal ärgern wollte?
<Lufti> nicht ausgeschlossen. mom.
<Lufti> nichts offensichtliches
<Lufti> nee, passiert auch wenn ich nichts tippe.
<dadrc> Dann weiß ich spontan nichts. Hast du mal auf Launchpad geguckt, ob es einen Bug dazu gibt?
<Lufti> nichts gefunden.
<apollo13> log files angucken…
<Lufti> welche?
<apollo13> alles in /var/log
<apollo13> einfach mit ls -lt nach zeit sortieren und schaun was davon interessant sein kann
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich syslog/messages, vlt auch kern.log und möglicerweise hat der powermanager auch was. außerdem die ~/.xsession-errors
<Lufti> dann such ich mal, danke!
<vlt> apollo13: Ja, könnte sein.
<Lufti> apollo13, ebene hat er mich wieder geloggt. Hat aber öfters geflackert (schwarz/schwarz mit gnome-shell uhr), bevor ich mich iweder anmelden durfte. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255726/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lufti> Erkennst du da etwas auffälliges. Das ist die auth.log. Die ist immer verändert, wenn das passiert
<apollo13> die sachen die er dort anspricht beheben…
<apollo13> sprich /etc/security/limits* anschauen, wobei das eher nicht das wirkliche problem ist
<Lufti> ich glaube, ich hab den Fehler lokalisiert. Könnte Bumblebee sein. Mal rebooten.
<apricot1> Frage zur Partitionierung. SSD + SATA-HD. Swap auf SATA-HD; derzeitige /home von SATA-HD vorerst als /home einbinden; temp ins RAM (Gesamt: 16GB - wieviel davon?); was noch beachten?
<apricot1> Frage zur swap-Partition: Habe z.Zt 4GB swap. Ram wurde aufgerüstet auf 16GB. In Gparted lässt sich die swap nicht vergrößern oder löschen -ist ja in Betrieb. Wie lös ich das Prob?
<dadrc> swapoff
<dadrc> oder, falls das nicht geht, live-cd
<apricot1> dann kann ich die swap vergrößern ?
<dadrc> dann wird sie zumindest nicht mehr benutzt, ja
<apricot1> ok
<dadrc> wobei ich bei 16GB komplett auf Swap verzichten würde, wenn du nicht komplett fiese Videobearbeitung vor hast
<apricot1> ja das funzt :)  - gilt noch der alte Spruch: Swap=RAM +30 % - habe 16GB RAM
<dadrc> apricot1, wenn du Hibernate oder so nutzen willst, ja
<apricot1> genau Ruhezustand ging bisher nicht - muss sein
<catweazle> ist doch schwachsinn, das Teil bootet von der SSD doch eh schon blitzschnell
<apricot1> ich möchte aber nach dem Einschalten da weiterarbeiten, wo ich aufgehört habe
<grossing> und genau in den Zustand den man vor dem Herunterfahren hatte?
<apricot1> so isses
<catweazle> klappt aber nicht immer
<apricot1> soviel zu "Schwachsinn" :)
<apricot1> bisher hat es immer geklappt
<catweazle> [15:18] <apricot1> genau Ruhezustand ging bisher nicht - muss sein
<apricot1> und wenn nicht, wird eben 'einmal' neu gestartet
<apricot1> ging nach der Umrüstung auf das neue board mit 16GB RAM nicht mehr!
<dadrc> Klar, wenn der Swap zu klein ist...
<apricot1> ebens
<apricot1> vorher 4GB
<apricot1> aber gparted kann nciht vergrößern - bei 4GB is Schluss :(
<apricot1> löschen und neu anlegen
<apricot1> ist dann aber nicht mehr die schnelle Partition sda1
<koegs> wenn nicht genug platz für sda1 ist, kann er nicht mehr als 4GB vergrößern :)
<apricot1> ok also neue swap im unpartitionierten bereich anlegen. Aber sda4 geht wohl nicht; kann ich im extended eine swap anlegen ?
<koegs> ja
<apricot1> hmm dumme Frage, wie leg ich mit Gparted eine 'Extended' Prtition an. Ich find da nix...
<apricot1> habs - wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil :)
<apricot1> so, jetzt hab ich eine zusätzliche swap im extended mit 21GB eingerichtet. Allerdings zeigt blkid diese swap nicht an. Alles andere ja.
<apricot1> wie krieg ich die UUID raus?  Für Fstab
<koegs> apricot1: "sudo blkid"
<apricot1> *schäm*
<koegs> apricot1: übrigens das wiki ist eine gute anlaufstelle für solche informationen, aber das weisst du ja schon ganz lange...
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> hab ja gesucht ... nur anscheinend nicht richtig, da ich nichts gefunden hab...
<koegs> steht einwandfrei im artikel zu blkid
<apricot1> ja das bestimmt.... ich sagte ja *schäm*
<apricot1> wird wohl noch n'Tag dauern, bis ich die SSD in Betrieb nehmen kann...
<apricot1> danke erstmal :)
<Guest73231> hallo! :)
<dadrc> hi
<Guest73231> kann man 'ne XFCE-Session wieder reparieren, wo bei allen gestarteten Programmen die Titelleiste fehlt?
<dadrc> Hast du eventuell einfach ein Theme ohne Titelleiste? 
<Guest73231> das ist bei mir nämlich u.a. auch bei der Default-Session so ...
<Guest73231> nein
<dadrc> Passiert das auch, wenn du dich mit 'nem anderen Nutzer anmeldest? Klingt nach Config-Probleme.
<dadrc> *Problemen
<Guest73231> plötzlich waren die Dinger verschwunden und ich kann die Fenster nicht mehr bedienen
<Guest73231> einen anderen Benutzer habe ich (noch) keinen
<Guest73231> ich habe mal 'ne neue Session gestartet
<jokrebel> Guest73231: Dann leg mal testweise einen an und schau ob das Problem dort auch besteht.
<Guest73231> damit geht's (bisher) ...
<Guest73231> also scheint es nicht unbedingt ein Benutzer(-profil)-problem zu sein ...
<Guest73231> sorry, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal was essen - cu later
<Guest73231> aber vielen Dank erstmal! :)
<LupusE> hi
<April> hi
<Guest32050> Ähm ich würde gern Ubuntu auf mmeinem G4 Installieren. Ich habe dafür vor der Installation von Mac 2 Partitionen ertsellt. Ich habe Ubuntu-Desktop gedownloadet. Was jetzt?
<Guest32050> auf eine CD-brennen?
<Guest32050> Weil da steht das man mit ubuntu-desktop Ubuntu erstmal testen könne
<Guest73231> Guest32050, welche CPU hat Dein G4?
<Guest73231> PowerPC?
<Guest32050> ja
<Guest32050> 1,67 ghz
<Guest73231> hast Du Dir (hoffentlich) die richtige(n) ISOs runtergeladen?
<Guest32050> eine ISo
<Guest73231> wie heißen denn die Dateien?
<Guest73231> ok, die Datei?
<Guest32050> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Guest73231> gut
<Guest73231> wenn Dein Mac von CD/DVD booten kann, dann solltest Du die Datei auf CD/DVD brennen
<Guest32050> woran sehe ich ob er das kann?
<Guest73231> mehr kann ich zu dem Thema allerdings nicht sagen, weil ich von Macs keine Ahnung habe - sorry! :)
<Guest32050> geht es nicht auf nem Stickß
<Guest32050> ?
<Guest73231> wie gesagt: keine Ahnung!
<Guest32050> hat denn hier sonst niemand ahnung? Sind doch sooooooo viele on...
<Guest32050> :D
<Guest32050> &6test
<Guest32050> was müsste man denn beim PC machen ?
<jokrebel> So üblich ist eine Ubuntu-Installation auf enm Apple-Rechner nun auch wieder nicht, dass man da in Minuten einen hilfreichen Partner finden könnte.
<Guest32050> oh.
<jokrebel> Aber ließ Dich einstweilen da mal ein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer 
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anarchomarx> was soll jetzt das Problem sein, die cd auf den Mac zu bekommen?
<anarchomarx> booten fertig
<anarchomarx> also von CD
<mus4> Hallo, wie kann ich bei ubuntu so booten, dass nicht der desktop gestartet wird sondern nur ne shell kommt
<Guest32050> bei meinem Letzten versuch von der CD zu installieren ist einfach das gleiche Passiert wie ohne CD :(
<Guest32050> aber das war auch Linux Mint für keine ahnung was fürn rechner
<anarchomarx> da muss man beim start ne tastenkombi gedrückt halten
<mus4> anarchomarx: und welche ist das
<Guest32050> ja C glaube ich
<anarchomarx> das steht sicher im Internet
<anarchomarx> das weiss ich jetzt auch nicht aus dem Kopf
<Guest32050> also normalerwiese C
<anarchomarx> hab einen neueren Mac
<Guest32050> ich probier noch ma
<jokrebel> MintSupport ist aber eher nebenan …
<benni> kennt ihr tests/empfehlungen für ultrabook oder ähnliches die gut mit linux/ubuntu laufen? mit googeln bin ich nicht so recht schlau geworden.
<Guest73231> hallo! :)
<Guest73231> wie kann man eine defekte XFCE-Session wieder reparieren?
<Guest73231> bei mir ist da anscheinend der Windowmanager abhanden gekommen ... :(
<Guest73231> u.a. bei der Default-Session
<Guest73231> ich habe eine neue Session erstellt, die funktioniert (noch) einwandfrei ...
<yannickoo> N'Abend Leute, könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich schnell herausfinden kann, wo die Information gespeichert ist, dass wenn ich "foo" eingebe /usr/lib/php/pear/foo/foo.php aufgerufen werden soll? Diese Date existiert nicht mehr und ich würde gerne diesen "Alias" löschen, dieser existiert allerdings nicht in der .bashrc oder .bash_profile.
<Robert_Zenz> yannickoo, Wie meinen? Du gibst foo ein und es kommt "nicht gefunden"?
<yannickoo> Robert_Zenz: Could not open input file:  /usr/lib/php/pear/foo/foo.php
<yannickoo> Robert_Zenz: hatte das foo verzeichnis gelöscht und möchte jetzt wissen, von wo das kommt
<Robert_Zenz> yannickoo, wird in der .bashrc oder .bash_profile auf eine andere Datei verwiesen den alias vielleciht beinhaltet?
<Robert_Zenz> yannickoo, alternativ probier mal which foo.
<yannickoo> Robert_Zenz: ah, /usr/bin/drush
<yannickoo> Robert_Zenz: natürlich /usr/bin/foo ;)
<ThomasAR> guten abend leute, kann mir jemand helfen? ich höre nichts mehr!
<ThomasAR> mit kopfhörer hör ich teilweise
<ralf__> hi
<backtothetoast> hi
<ralf__> hi
<backtothetoast> german?
<ralf__> ja
<veryhappy> Guten Abend. Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sound. Wenn ich meine Ohrstöpsel anschließe an meinem Notebook, höre ich den Sound aus den Lautsprechern und den Ohrstöpseln, ohne dass die Lautsprecher abgeschaltet werden. Hat hier irgendwer eine Idee dazu? Danke schonmal im Voraus
<spycrab0> Immer wenn ich per apt-get packete installiere bekomme ich in etwa diesen fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410937/ Beispielhaft abe ich versucht hbsnes zu installieren
<kubine> Title: Problem #1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<veryhappy> spycrab0: was passiert bei apt-get update -y
<spycrab0> veryhappy: Scheint alles normal zu verlaufen , danach besteht das Problem aber immer noch 
<veryhappy> spycrab0: ich brauche ein paar mehr Details nach der Zeile: Error in function: 
<spycrab0> veryhappy: Ich war zwar auch verwundert aber das ist das Ende der Fehlermeldung
<veryhappy> ich hätte dir jetzt empfohlen ein dpkg-reconfigure auszuführen. allerdings kannst du das scheinbar nicht mit apt durchführen.
<spycrab0> Hier nochmal ein Screenshot: http://imgur.com/CxBRC
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<benni> hast du mal probiert das paket zu fuß also mit dpkg zu installieren?
<spycrab0>  veryhappy: Zu was rästs du?
<spycrab0> benni: Hab ich auch schon mal versucht
<benni> platte voll?
<ohnacht> gibt es denn /var/cache/apt/archives/bsnes_0.084-1_amd64.deb
<spycrab0> Ja
<spycrab0> ich hab gerade versucht es manuel mit dpkg -i zu installieren
<veryhappy> spycrab0: apt-get purge software-center -y && apt-get install software-center -y
<spycrab0> aber es klappt nicht
<veryhappy> spycrab0: vorher bitte das software center schließen.
<ohnacht> wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung zu dpkg -i ...
<spycrab0> Ohnacht: Genausu wie beim Software Center
<spycrab0> apt-get install ist fehlgeschlagen
<spycrab0> der gleiche fehler wie bei der installation über den Software Center
<veryhappy> spycrab0: dann hast du also dein paketsystem zerschossen. was hast du zuletzt gemacht?
<spycrab0> veryhappy: Ich wollte ein Software Package in gambas2 kompilieren und hab deshalb etwas an der tar package geändert.
<spycrab0> tar --version gibt 1.13 zurück
<ohnacht> aha, die Fehlermeldung sieht nach einem Problem mit tar aus. Ich würde versuchen, das neu zu installieren.
<spycrab0> gibt es irgendwo binarys oder muss ich das ganze selbst kompilieren?
<veryhappy> spycrab0: im notfall würde ich versuchen den rettungseintrag auf deiner installationscd zu benutzen, anderenfalls könntest du versuchen die abhängigkeiten ein zu aufzulösen.
<veryhappy> allerdings kann ich dir leider nicht versprechen ob alles daran so funktionieren wird.
<spycrab0> So ich habe mir jetzt erstmal den tar source-code gedownloaded
<spycrab0> ich werd erstmal versuchen das ganze ohne cd zu fixen
<ohnacht> Scheint mir vernünftig zu sein, denn von der Inst-CD wird die Installation nicht funzen, da dein tar ja offenbar schon zerschossen ist; und dpkg braucht tar ...
<spycrab0> tatsächlich hat geklappt
<veryhappy> spycrab0: wie hast du es jetzt gemacht?
<spycrab0> von http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/ die Sourcetarball von der Version 1.26 gedownloaded entpackt (Was noch ging!) mit ./configure Konfiguriert und mit make install Erstellt
<kubine> Title: Tar - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<spycrab0> Ich hatte die Version 1.13
<spycrab0> die hatte die Optionen die dpkg verwendet nicht 
<ohnacht> Und klappt jetzt die Installation von Paketen mit apt-get install?
<spycrab0> ja ohne probleme ;)
<spycrab0> zu niedrige tar version das war das problem 
<veryhappy> spycrab0: glückwunsch, gut das wir dir zu Einfällen verholfen konnten.
<spycrab0> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe ;) 
<ohnacht> Frag mich, wie du zu dieser tar-Version gekommen bist. Ich würde jetzt noch über synaptic jetzt das richtige (in den Paketquellen vorhandene) tar installieren.
<spycrab0> Achso ja , in der Changelog von Tar Version 1.23 steht das die --warning option geadded wurde deshalb funktioniert das ganze anscheinend nicht mit tar 1.22 und niedriger verwenden kann
<spycrab0> ohnacht: Ganz einfach weil ein Programm (gambas2) verlangte das ich tar-1.13 installierte tat ich das was allerdings dpkg zerschoss
<Glarusi> Guten Abend, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410942/ <---- wer kann mir da weiter helfen...
<kubine> Title: invalid › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ohnacht> Dur rufst ein Perl-Programm offensichtlich mit dem Python-Interpreter auf. Ersetze python durch perl.
<Glarusi> echt
<Glarusi> Ich brauche noch ein Tk für ubuntu
<Glarusi> wo bekomme ich das
<ohnacht> synaptic öffnen, nach perl suchen und in den Ergebnissen weiter nach Tk suchen.
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-03
<Glarusi> Kennt sicher einer mit perl aus? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410947/ komischer Fehler...
<kubine> Title: Died? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ohnacht> Ist die Variable $home (vorher) definiert? Falls ja, existiert $home/otrtool (wenn nicht, bricht das Programm ab).
<chris92> moin
<HIlfesuchender> Hallo, bräuchte Hilfe. Mein Problem ist Ubuntu (ich weiß hier ist K) aber ich wollte nur den Grafiktreiber zum laufen bekommen was nicht hinhaut. Auf einmal hab ich nur Unity 2d egal ob mit oder ohne propritärem Treiber. Gibts für ubuntu so einen Hilfechat oder kann mir da auch jemand so weiterhelfen?
<HIlfesuchender> http://www.techlw.com/2012/04/install-ati-catalyst-123-drivers-on.html
<HIlfesuchender> habs damit probiert
<HIlfesuchender> aber mir zeigts immer an das alte muss weg aber das ist weg soweit...
<HIlfesuchender> mmhh ich schau nachher nochmal an PC muss kurz weg.falls jemand ne Antwort hat bitte einfach posten
<HIlfesuchender> vielen DANK
<jokrebel> HIlfesuchender: Prinzipiell bist Du hier schon richtig…
<jokrebel> HIlfesuchender: Und in den Unter-Links von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten wenn Du tatsächlich ne ATI-Karte hast bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI mal lesen. Ubuntuusers-Wiki ist meist die bessere Anlaufstelle als irgendwelche "ich-pfrimel-mir-was-rein-Lösungen"
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> beim installieren von g++ erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: W: Es wurde auf dpkg --assert-multi-arch gewartet, war jedoch nicht vorhanden - dpkgGo (10: Keine Kind-Prozesse). 
<bekks> Hast Du versucht, ein multilib Paket mit aptitude zu installieren?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Was genau versuchst Du da _wie_ zu installieren?
<apricot1> nein,in Synaptic g++
<bekks> Un können wir mal die vollständige Ausgabe sehen?
<apricot1> wollte die smarttools installieren. 3-Satz ./configure, make, installl. Bei ./configure maulte das System es sei kein C++ compiler da. den wollte ich mit Synaptic installieren
<bekks> AUA
<bekks> Wieso installierst du die nicht aus den Repos?
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<apricot1> Synaptic installiert doch us den Repos
<bekks> m(
<bekks> apt-get install smartmontools
<apricot1> ok
<nils_2> apricot1: software selber zu kompilieren ist keine hexerei. aber wenn man pakete angeboten bekommt und man nicht weiß wie man kompiliert, dann sollte man die angebotenen pakete nutzen ;-)
<k1l_> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<kubine> Title: Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> das du das nach der langen zeit hier noch nicht weißt macht mich aber stutzig
<apricot1> ja is gut... danke
<nils_2> nochmal zum kompilieren. nur den compiler zu installieren nutzt dir recht wenig, denn du benötigt auch die jeweiligen dev-pakete um ein programm zu kompilieren
<apricot1> ja und die passenden kernel-headers und ....
<nils_2> willst du den kernel kompilieren? ich würde mit etwas kleinerem anfangen
<apricot1> ich will gerade mit Ubuntu 12.04 von HD auf ne SSD umziehen.
<k1l_> wofür man aber nichts kompilieren muss
<apricot1> hab nicht dran gedacht erst mal mit apt-get zu versuchen
<lookbehind> Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage zum sichern des Home-Verzeichnisses. Ich nutze derzeit Xubuntu 11.10 auf meinem Netbook und habe das Home-Verzeichnis (eigene Partition) mit ecryptfs verschlüsselt. Es wird also mit dem normalen Login aufgeschlossen. (Ich weiß, das bringt nicht viel, aber ein verschlüsseltes LVM war dank UEFI nicht möglich, da hat M$ ganze Arbeit geleistet)
<bekks> Das hat mit Microsoft nicht zu tun, weil das funktioniert ;) Aber was ist deine eigentliche Frage?
<lookbehind> Nun möchte ich den Kasten gerne auf 12.04 upgraden, mein Gefühl sagt mir aber, dass die Sache aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach schief geht. Daher möchte ich mein Home-Verzeichnis möglichst vorher extern sichern.
<lookbehind> Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich das Home-Verzeichnis aus dem laufenden System (mit eingeloggtem User) sichern? Oder besteht da evtl ein Problem mit grade geöffneten Dateien (außer nem Terminal läuft nix)? Wenn nicht, wie komm ich vernünftig von einem Live-System an die Daten? Stelle mir das mit der Ordner-Verschlüsselung nicht ganz einfach vor.
<bekks> !backup > lookbehind 
<kubine> lookbehind: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> !datensicherung > lookbehind 
<kubine> lookbehind: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<lookbehind> Den Artikel hab ich schon durch
<bekks> Die Frage war: "Wie sichere ich mein Homeverzeichnis?" :P
<lookbehind> Da steht WAS man sichern sollte, wo hin und wann...
<bekks> Und da steht auch wie.
<lookbehind> Bin ich blind?
<bekks> Möglich.
<bekks> Aber was könnte es wohl bedeuten, dass dort diverse Programme aufgeführt sind? :)
<lookbehind> Ja, ok, mit cp und rsync kann ich wohl umgehen... das beantwortet aber meine Frage nicht
<lookbehind> Zumal dort auch das Backup vor anderem Hintergrund beschrieben wird
<bekks> cp und rsync lassen sich aus einem laufenden System heraus benutzen.
<lookbehind> Ja, beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage nach eventuellen Problemen mit gerade geöffneten Dateien
<bekks> An der Stelle wirst Du (wenn Du nur ein Terminal offen hast) keine Probleme bekommen.
<lookbehind> Ich will halt das komplette Home-Verzeichnis, mit allen Einstellungen etc sichern, nicht bloß die Dokumente und Bilder
<lookbehind> Ok, das wollte ich wissen, danke!
<bekks> Dann tu das doch einfach, mit cp, rsync, tar oder oder oder.
<k1l> lookbehind: gibt kein problem
<nils_2> lookbehind: beim zurückspielen deiner daten, vor allem der konfigurationsdateien, sollte das system aber besser nicht laufen
<lookbehind> Hm, ok... wenn ich das Backup wirklich brauchen sollte, werd ich die Partitionierung eh nochmal ändern, von daher wird das dann auch möglich sein. Will die Daten ja unverschlüsselt sichern, gibt sonst nur Scherereien.
<bekks> Dann brauchst du auch keine Verschlüsselung auf deinem /home :)
<lookbehind> Naja, ursprünglich war mal geplant das ganze System in ein großes verschlüsseltes LVM zu schmeißen, aber da macht mir das UEFI nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Hab da 6 Tage dran rum gebastelt, dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr und hab diese Notlösung eingerichtet... die leider derzeit einiges an Problemen verursacht...
<bekks> Wenn du ein unverschlüsseltes BAckup hast, brauchst Du keine Verschlüsselung auf dem Rechner.
<lookbehind> Es geht nur um ein temporäres Backup für den Fall, dass ich die Kiste neu installieren muss. Das wird ja nichtmal auf dem Laptop selbst gespeichert.
<bekks> BAckups werden NIE auf dem selben Rechner gespeicert.
<lookbehind> Wäre auch plöd... :D
<bekks> Und wenn Du ein unverschlüsseltes Backup hast, ist die Verschlüsselung auf dem Rechner sinnfrei. Dann braucht man sie nicht,
<nils_2> wenn du das backup unverschlüsselt zu hause hast aber den laptop mit nimmst, welcher verschlüsselt ist.
<lookbehind> Nun, die Verschlüsselung auf dem Rechner geht in erster Linie darauf zurück, dass es sich um einen Laptop handelt, und ich da eben nicht ausschließen kann, dass ich den mal irgendwo aus versehen liegen lasse (auch wenn ich das nicht hoffen möchte). Wer hier in meine Wohnung kommt, um das Backup zu klauen, der interessiert sich noch für ganz andere Dinge die hier zu finden sind.
<Haraldo> Hallo. Xubuntu 12.04: Viele Dutzend ".goutputstream-*" sind unter ~/, alle unterschiedlichen Datums, alle 0 Byte. Was ist das denn ...
<dadrc> Haraldo, kannste löschen. Temporäre Dateien von gstreamer
<dadrc> Wieso die nicht automatisch gelöscht werden, keine Ahnung, schaden aber auch nicht weiter.
<Haraldo> dadrc, danke!
<Haraldo> Gut, weiss ich bescheid, vielen Dank.
<butter|fly> moin moin
<butter|fly> hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. freeradius rebuild unter ubuntu
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<butter|fly> wie geht das *g*
<bekks> Wie geht was?
<bekks> Ein bisschen genauer muss es schon sein :)
<butter|fly> also das Problem ist, das ich den DHCP-Support in Freeradius brauche, das aber standartmäßig nicht im Packet aktiviert ist
<butter|fly> und das würde ich gerne mit einkompilieren
<butter|fly> also "./configure --with-dhcp" aber dann auf der Ubuntu Basis, damit die Pfade stimmen
<bekks> "standar_d_" "Pa_k_et". :)
<butter|fly> Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten ;-)
<dadrc> butter|fly, du willst apt-get source freeradius. Das lädt die Quelltexte samt Skripten runter
<dadrc> Die kannste anpassen und dann mit dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -b wieder bauen lassen
<butter|fly> ah okay... die liegen dann unter /usr/src/ ?
<dadrc> Nö, da, wo du den Befehl eingibst
<butter|fly> okay
<butter|fly> dann teste ich das mal... danke erstmal
<apricot1> Installation von 12.04 von Live-CD. Wenn ich in gparted die neue SSD als /  angebe, wird dadurch die Boot-Fähigkeit der parallel hängenden HD beendet? Falls ich dch wieder von HD booten will?
<apricot1> Die HD brauche ich auch für swap und /home
<dadrc> Solange du an der HDD nichts änderst, kannst du davon weiter booten. Musst dann halt im BIOS das entsprechende Laufwerk auswählen.
<apricot1> ok
<bekks> Oder einfach im bootloader richtig konfigurieren.
<apricot1> ok
<butter|fly> bin zu doof dazu... habe mir die source geholt und dann in dem entpacktem freeradius dir ./configure --with-dhcp gemacht, dann dpkg-buildpackage... in dem dir
<butter|fly> da hat er aber errors ausgespuckt
<bekks> Und die sollen wir erraten?
<bekks> !wf > butter|fly 
<kubine> butter|fly: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<butter|fly> ne Moment
<butter|fly> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410952/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<butter|fly> unter Ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Zeile 12 und 13.
<butter|fly> d.h. ich muß die Pakete nachinstallieren?
<bekks> Richtig.
<butter|fly> okay
<bekks> apt-get build-dep freeradius
<butter|fly> bekks: klappert...
<butter|fly> und wie geht es dann weiter?
<bekks> So wie vorhin.
<butter|fly> ?
<butter|fly> also der hat mir jetzt in dem Verzeichniss drüber *.deb hin gelegt
<butter|fly> wie bekomme ich die jetzt produktiv?
<bekks> So wie vorhin... configure benutzen, dpkg-buildpackage ...
<butter|fly> configure ist ja schon gelaufen und buildpackage auch
<bekks> Dann hast du doch jetzt ein .deb
<butter|fly> oder muß ich nachdem ich die Abhängigkeiten gelößt habe nochmal confgure laufenlassen
<butter|fly> +i
<bekks> dpkg-buildpackage hat doch sehr offensichtlich mit einem Fehler abgebrochen.
<bekks> Also ist es nicht gelaufen.
<butter|fly> das ist richtig, das habe ich jetzt nochmal laufen lassen
<bekks> Dann hast du jetzt ein .deb
<butter|fly> mehrere
<bekks> Dann könnte man nun auf die Idee kommen, diese Pakete auch zu installieren :P
<butter|fly> bekks: ich hab gerade ne dicke breite Eichenbohle vor dem Kopf
<dadrc> dpkg -i
<bekks> Du wolltest ein angepasstes freeradius Paket bauen. Das hast Du nun getan.
<bekks> Installier es.
<butter|fly> danke...
<butter|fly> so hoffe mal das das jetzt tut...
<butter|fly> danke für die Hilfe...
<niklas> Ich brauche hilfe bei der Instalation von Ubuntu er möchte beim Installieren die ganze festplatte Formatieren und zeigt mir keine parationen an
<niklas> weiß keiner rat ?
<lookbehind> Ist denn auf der Platte irgendwas drauf?
<niklas> ja windows 7 und 8
<lookbehind> Installierst du über die Live-CD oder über die Alternate-CD? Und welche Version möchtest du installieren?
<niklas> 12.10 am besten über USB weil wubi geht garnicht da sagt er kein root dateisystem festgelegt
<niklas> sorry verguckt ich meine 12.04
<lookbehind> Hm, von Wubi halte ich persönlich nix :D
<lookbehind> Du bist dir aber schon bewusst, das 12.10 derzeit nur eine Beta-Version ist, oder?
<niklas> wie gesagt verguckt ich meine 12.04
<lookbehind> Ah, ok. Auch wenn du über USB installierst, musst du dich für Live-CD oder Alternate-CD entscheiden, die werden dann halt auf nem USB-Stick gespeichert, statt auf CD.
<lookbehind> Hast du denn die Installation über Wubi gestartet? Oder schon von dem Stick gebootet?
<niklas> es ist eine Live-CD
<niklas> und ich hab über beides probiert wubi und über usb
<lookbehind> Grundsätzlich solltest du aber bei der Installation eigentlich die Möglichkeit haben zu wählen, ob du die ganze Platte verwenden möchtest, eine bestehende Partition verkleinern möchtest, oder manuell partitionieren möchtest.
<lookbehind> Live-CD ok, dann müsstest du ja einen Dateibrowser zur Verfügung haben. Kannst du über diesen auf die Windows-Partitionen zugreifen?
<lookbehind> Und ich würde die Installation über USB empfehlen. Bei Wubi bin ich gebranntes Kind. Verursacht mehr Probleme als es hilft.
<niklas> ja bei der Installation zeigt er mir an das er die ganze platte formatieren möchte wen ich über manuelle Installation gehe zeigt er mir nur eine paration an die ganze festplatte ich möchte es aber auf einer paration installieren 
<bekks> Hast Du denn eine nicht benutzte Partition zur Installation?
<lookbehind> Du machst das vom USB-Stick aus, richtig? Hast du mal geschaut ob du die Platte auswählen kannst, die du da partitionierst? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da grade eher der USB-Stick ausgewählt ist.
<niklas> welches format müste die Partition harbe
<bekks> Egal.
<bekks> Hast Du eine Partition, auf die Du Ubuntu installieren kannst?
<niklas> welches format müste die Partition haben
<lookbehind> Wenn sie ganz leer ist (und das sollte sie sein) ist es egal welches Format die jetzt hat.... das kann man dann problemlos anpassen (ext4 zum Beispiel)
<niklas> ich geh auf Easeus und mache nen unpartionierten bereich
<lookbehind> Easeus?
<lookbehind> Sinnvoll sind für Ubuntu mindestens 2 Partitionen ( / und SWAP), wenn du es nur ausprobieren möchtest, reicht das erstmal. Wenn du es länger benutzen willst empfiehlt sich für /home auch noch eine Partition an zu legen.
<lookbehind> Wobei sich an der Größe für SWAP die Geister scheiden. Ich mach es immer so groß wie den RAM plus 500MB. Manche sagen das ist viel zu viel, anderen ist das zu wenig. Hängt auch immer etwas davon ab, was man damit machen möchte, und wieviel RAM man hat.
<niklas> also ich habe jetzt einen unpartionierten bereich von 80 GB 
<niklas> für die Instalation ich hoffe er erkennt es jetzt
<lookbehind> Den Kannst du Ubuntu bei der Installation eigentlich zu fressen geben. Ist etwas her, dass ich Ubuntu mal gänzlich neu installiert habe, aber ich meine es gäbe eine Option "Größten freien Speicherbereich nutzen" oder so
<lookbehind> Dann kümmert sich Ubuntu auch selbst um die Partitionsgrößen und Dateisysteme
<niklas> ok bin grade noch mal am neu laden von der Ubuntu iso dan starte ich mal
<PBeck> hi
<lookbehind> Tipp: Zieh dir die ISO über Torrent... dafür gibts so viele Seeder, dass die I-Net-Leitung eigentlich sofort auf Anschlag steht :)
<niklas> ja mit bit torrent hab ich es jetzt nicht mehr so nach dem ne 1000 euro anklage ins haus kam da bit torrent meine musik hochgeladen hat
<niklas> und damit leute drauf zugreifen konnten
<lookbehind> Dann hast du da was mit den Einstellungen falsch gemacht ;)
<niklas> dan sollten sie mal drauf hinweisen das durch die einstellungen andere leute deine musik ziehen können
<lookbehind> Am besten schreiben sie auch noch auf die Autotür, dass es weh tut, wenn man seine Hand dazwischen hält, während man die Tür zu knallt.
<bekks> niklas: Die Einstellungen liegen ind er Hand des Users. Dafür kann man niemanden ausser den User verantworklich machen. Wenn der nicht weiß, was er tut, ist das niemand anderes als der User schuld.
<bekks> Und diese Diskussion verlagern wir bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<niklas> ja aber ich bin mir da zu unsicher
<bekks> Dann benutze solche Software nicht.
<niklas> ja mach ich jetzt auch nich mehr jetzt zurück zu ubuntu
<Kniggedigge> moin, kann mir jemand support mit netatalk geben? krieg es irgendwie seit neuestem nicht mehr zum laufen: http://pastebin.com/HSeTUMDp
<kubine> Title: Oct 3 16:40:31 afpd[5437]: AFP/TCP started, advertising 192.168.66.10:548 (2.2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<michi83> hallo, ich kann meine 2te sata platte nicht mehr mounten, nach fsck. kann ich das dateisystem oder was auch immer reparieren, ohne zu formatieren oder sonstigem datenverlust?
<michi83> die platte ist in ext4 formatiert
<kay828> hi
<kayy> Ich habe ein Problem mit Grup
<kayy> *Grub
<kayy> Mein Ubuntu startet nicht
<kayy> Ich habe es vorhin über USB installiert
<kayy> wenn ich den PC starte, blinkt nur der Curser
<kayy> *cursor
<kayy> mithilfe des usb-sticks kann ich jedoch ubuntu starten
<kayy> jetzt habe ich unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur versucht Grub zu reparieren
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi83> jemand nettes hier, der mir weiterhelfen kann?
<jokrebel> michi83: Wirs die Platte denn noch erkannt? Im BIOS? Und vom OS?
<kayy> jedoch klappt es nicht
<jokrebel> !enter > kayy
<kubine> kayy: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<michi83> sie wird erkannt, ich lass grad testdisk diu
<michi83> durchlaufen
<bekks> Das kannst du abbrechen.
<bekks> Das bringt Dir genau nichts.
<bekks> Was ist die komplette, exakte Fehlermeldung, wenn du manuell versuchst die Festplatte zu mounten?
<kayy> Ich habe ein Problem mit Grub, Ubuntu ist frish installiert per USB, mithilfe des USBs ist ein Ubuntu Start jedoch möglich, Reperatur über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur versucht ohne Erfolg, brauche Hilfe.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> kayy: Es gibt bessere Fehlerbeschreibungen als "ohne Erfolg" und "klappt nicht". Gab es denn _echte_ Fehlermeldungen?
<kayy> Nein, es gab keine Fehlermeldungen im Terminal, doch beim Starten blinkt immer noch der Curser... nur über den USB-Stick kann ich booten
<bekks> Und welche BEfehle ganz genau hast du dann eingegeben?
<bekks> Und wohin hast du grub installiert, als grub dich das fragte?
<kayy> Ich habe alle eingegeben zwischen "GRUB 2 Pakete reinstallieren" bis hin zu "Reparatur mittels Desktop-CD"
<bekks> Ich rede von der Grub-Installation, nicht von deinen Reparaturversuchen.
<bekks> Grub fragte Dich, wohin es installieren soll, was hast Du da geantwortet?
<kayy> Achso. Als ich die HD aussuchte kam die Meldung, dass ich ohne Grub fortsetzen sollte
<kayy> Das war aber nicht im Terminal sondern bei den Softwareupdates
<bekks> Und was war die exakte Meldung?
<kayy> Grub konnte nicht installiert werden [...] ohne Grub fortsetzen... davor gab es auch ein paar wo ich ein Fehlerbericht gesendet habe aber exakt kann ich die jetzt nicht nachgeben
<bekks> Gut, dann musst du dem Wiki folgen und die Grub Pakete erneut installieren.
<bekks> Und bitte nicht einfach nur Copy&Paste machen. :)
<michi83> ich lass eben den test durchlaufen und melde  mich später nochmal, sage dann auch mehr zu iwelchen fehlermeldungen...
<bekks> michi83: testdisk ist Blödsinn.
<kayy> "sudo grub-setup /dev/sdX " hiermit anfangen?
<kayy> ist sdX der benutzer?
<bekks> kayy: Nein. Mit dem Lesen des gesamten Artikels anfangen :)
<bekks> sdX ist kein Benutzer, das ist eine Festplatte und X ist ein Platzhalter.
<michi83> wie brech ich testdisk ab?
<bekks> mit strg+c
<michi83> ok, ich meld mich nachher noch mal, meine freundin is grad hier. bis später
<kayy> ist ubuntu auf die linux swap drauf?
<kayy> weil dann ist bei mir sda5
<jokrebel> ^^iwelchen^^ *seufz*
<bekks> kayy: Nein.
<bekks> kayy: Gib uns die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" in einem pastebin, bitte
<jokrebel> …oO( werden solche merkwürdigen Abkürzungen eigentlich hauptsächlich von Apple-Usern verwendet )     </OT>
<bekks> Nein. :)
 * Haraldo findet 'funzende Proggis' viel grausamer ... </OT auch ende>
<kayy> http://pastebin.com/ABgG2sxn
<kubine> Title: b111@b111:~$ sudo fdisk -lu [sudo] password for b111: Disk /dev/sda: 1000. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> kayy: Ich hätte gerne die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l und nicht von sudo fdisk -lu
<kayy> Sehe kein Unterschied in der Ausgabe
<kayy> http://pastebin.com/df9w4qhM
<kubine> Title: b111@b111:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for b111: Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Hast du dein Home verschlüsselt?
<kayy> ja, das habe ich angekreuzt, mir fällt ein.. beim booten über usb-stick kommt beim startbildschirm dazu auch eine fehlermeldung
<kayy> wodran hast du es erkannt??
<bekks> An der verschlüsselten Partition.
<kayy> die mit Id b?
<kayy> wobei das müsste mein USB stick sein oder?
<bekks> "id b"?
<bekks> Was meinst Du?
<kayy> wo im pastebin sieht man die verschlüsselte hd?
<bekks> Ab Zeile 26.
<kayy> ok
<kayy> muss ich beim booten wenn nur der cursor blinkt mein pw eingeben? 
<bekks> Nein.
<kayy> achso dachte es wäre so wie truecrypt dann
<bekks> Installier grub erneut in den MBR deiner Festplatte.
<kayy> auf welcher hd denn? sda1?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Da steht doch: "sdX ist dabei an das eigene System anzupassen."
<bekks> Da steht nicht sdX1, sondern sdX
<kayy> also ist das X die nummer für die hd? dann sd1 ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du siehst doch in sudo fdisk -l auch mehrere sdX - eine davon ist deine 1TB Festplatte. Welches sdX ist das?
<Kniggedigge> hat jemand hier schon afp für eine sicherung mit einem time machine backup konfiguriert?
<kayy> sda2 und sda5
<bekks> kayy: FALSCH.
<bekks> kayy: Ich habe sdX gesagt und nicht sdX2 oder sdX5 oder oder oder.
<bekks> kayy: Welches sdX ist deine 1TB Festplatte?
<kayy> 83?
<bekks> Nein. Wie wäre es mit Lesen statt raten?
<bekks> Lies mal Zeile 4 deines Pastebins.
<kayy> da steht ja nur sda
<catweazle> scheint ne Festplatte zu sein ;)
<bekks> kayy: WOW. Da steht: "Disk /dev/sda".
<jokrebel> kayy: Und wenn ne Zahl dahintersteht ist das die xte Partition auf dieser Platte ;-)
<kayy> achso und 1,2,5 sind nur die partitionen?
<kayy> jo ok
<kayy> schon die erste lektion gelernt :D
<bekks> Lesen? :P
<kayy> jap
<kayy> ok
<kayy> jetzt kann ich im terminal aussuchen
<kayy> "Geräte für Grub-Installtion":
<bekks> Was hast Du denn jetzt alles eingegeben oder getan?
<kayy> nur die sda oder auch die sda1? weil die sda1 ist ja die part. wo das system drauf ist
<kayy> noch gar nichts 
<bekks> Was hast Du denn jetzt alles eingegeben oder getan?
<kayy> sudo grub-install /dev/sda , sudo apt-get update und BIOS-Install.
<kayy> http://pastebin.com/5nGZFWJM
<kubine> Title: ┌───────────┤ Konfiguriere grub-pc ├─── - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kayy> Ich würde jetzt nur die sda auswählen
<niklas> Brauch hilfe bei der Instalation er will die ganye festplatte formatieren und yeigt keine partionen an
<kayy> UK-Tastatur?
<bekks> Wer hat irgendwas von sudo apt-get update und BIOS-Install gesagt?
<niklas> bekks ich bin jetzt in Ubuntu
<bekks> niklas: 1003 162529 <+bekks> Hast Du eine Partition, auf die Du Ubuntu installieren kannst?
<niklas> ja die unparationierte
<niklas> aber es geht immer noch nicht hast du tirminal anweisungen
<niklas> terminal
<bekks> niklas: "es geht nicht" is leider nicht genau genug. WAS genau geht nicht?
<bekks> niklas: Und zeig uns bitte mal ein sudo fdisk -l in einem Pastebin.
<niklas> hatten wir doch vorhin
<kayy> bekks: Ich kann bei Konfiguriere grub-pc nichts auswählen, wenn ich Enter drücke komme ich direkt zu  Sie haben sich entschieden, GRUB auf kein Gerät zu installieren. 
<bekks> kayy: Bei welchem Befehl passiert das?
<kayy> BIOS-Install.
<bekks> Wer hat IRGENDWAS von BIOS-Install gesagt?
<bekks> Warum führst du irgendwelche Befehle aus, anstatt DEN EINEN der im Wiki steht?
<kayy> "sudo grub-setup /dev/sda" ? den habe ich doch auch schon eingegeben
<bekks> Und danach hast du neugestartet, ohne USB Stick?
<kayy> nein, da kam etwas mit core.img ... ging nicht.. dann habe ich weiter die anderen befehle bis BIOS-Install gemacht und dachte ich wäre jetzt richtig
<kayy> wollte nun die HD auswählen aber kann nichts ankreuzen
<bekks> "etwas" "ging nicht"...
<bekks> Du hörst jetzt bitte sofort auf nachzudenken und irgendwelche wilden Befehle einzugeben.
<bekks> Als nächstes gibst Du uns die KOMPLETTE Ausgabe von "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" in einem Pastebin.
<kayy> Installation finished. No error reported.
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und jetzt startest Du den Rechner neu, ohne USB Stick.
<kayy> ok
<bekks> Und wenn beim Starten irgendwas passiert, Fehlermeldungen, etc., dann merkst Du sie Dir bitte oder schreibsbt sie auf.
<kayy> auch ok
<kayy> bis gleich
<speckles> kann mir jemand bei einem kleinen c programm helfen?
<kayy> funktioniert =)
<niklas> kann mir jetzt wer helfen
<k1l> !wf > speckles niklas 
<kubine> speckles niklas: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> niklas: Niemand, solange Du die geforderten Ausgaben nicht bereitstellst.
<kayy> die Fehlermeldung die noch kommt lautet "Das Laufwerk "..." ist noch nicht installiert/vorhanden... ging recht schnell :P
<kayy> die kommt beim Startbildschirm unter dem Ubuntu Logo
<niklas> bekks ich hab vor einer Halben stunde mit dir geschrieben Es geht und die Installation der Live-CD über USB er zeigt mir bei der Installation keine Partionen an
<bekks> niklas: Und ich habe dich um die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l gebeten, ebenfalls vor einer halben stunde.
<k1l> niklas: mach mal nen terminal auf und hau den output samt befehl von "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten kleines L) in einen pasteservice
<niklas> x1953e27c     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2          206848  1050393959   525093556    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3      1463044096  1465147119     1051512   12  Compaq diagnostics /dev/sda4      1219221045  1458845695   119812325+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary. /dev/sda5      
<bekks> !paste > niklas 
<kubine> niklas: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<kayy> die Fehlermeldung die noch kommt lautet "Das Laufwerk "..." ist noch nicht installiert/vorhanden... ging recht schnell :P
<speckles> auszug aus dem galileo buch... linux für anfänger. da steht folgendes: Würde man das Beispielpgrogramm nicht über printf schreiben, einem Befehl direkt aus dem C-Standart, sondern direkt mit dem Linux Syscall write, so sähe das Programm so aus:       #include <unistd.h> int main () {write(0, "Hello World!\n", 13};}     Jetzt die Frage: Warum muss include unistd.h angegeben werden, das ist doch extra keine C-Befehl mehr. uninstd.h ist doc
<bekks> !512 > speckles 
<kubine> speckles: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<speckles> also nochmal...
<speckles> auszug aus dem galileo buch... linux für anfänger. da steht folgendes: Würde man das Beispielpgrogramm nicht über printf schreiben, einem Befehl direkt aus dem C-Standart, sondern direkt mit dem Linux Syscall write, so sähe das Programm so aus:
<speckles>  #include <unistd.h> int main () {write(0, "Hello World!\n", 13};}     Jetzt die Frage: Warum muss include unistd.h angegeben werden, das ist doch extra keine C-Befehl mehr. uninstd.h ist doch eine c-bibliothek
<bekks> STOP!
<bekks> Dumusst nicht alles zitieren... Stell bitte einfach deine FRAGE.
<catweazle> speckles: frag doch die Spacken die dieses Buch geschrieben haben
<stinki> hi, ich möchte gern meine logitech mini boombox (bluetooth lautsprecher) mit meinem T400 mit xubuntu 12.04 nutzen. pulseaudio ist installiert. pairing klappt, wird als headset konfiguriert (weil die box auch ein mikrofon hat). es wird aber nirgendwo ein neues audiogerät erkannt, weder im alsamixer noch in pavucontrol. wie nutze ich die box jetzt?
<bekks> Die Spacken schreiben übrigens "Standar_t". Alle dafür sollte man das Buch schon nicht lesen.
<bekks> *Alleine
<niklas> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<speckles> sorry, das hau ich mal ab, und lass das mit linux lieber sein
<niklas> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410957/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<benni> speckles: suchst du eine C-Gruppe?
<bekks> niklas: Und welche Partition ist nicht belegt?
<speckles> nö, eigentlich nur die erklärung warum das unistd.h mit aufgeführt wird. Die autoren wollten doch ein programm expliziet ohne c schreiben
<niklas> warte
<benni> speckles: du erwartest nicht ernsthaft, dass hier alle dein buch gelesen haben, oder?
<bekks> speckles: Eine Header Datei wird niemals ausgeführt, sondern deren Definitionen werden eingebunden.
<speckles> daher habe ich auch daraus zitiert, aber das war ja auch falsch
<niklas> ich hatte eigendlich nen 80 GB unbelegten bereich ohne eine formatierung wie Fat32 oder so
<speckles> ja, aber unistd.h ist doch eine header datei von c, oder täusche ich mich da?
<bekks> Ja, und?
<niklas> wird nicht aufgelistet
<bekks> niklas: Also hast du keine Partition, sondern nicht belegten Bereich.
<niklas> ja
<bekks> Dann ist deine Aussage von oben falsch, du hättest eine Partition für die Installation.
<benni> speckles: unistd.h enthält den prototypen für write() ohne den, weiss der compiler nicht, was er damit soll.
<benni> genauer: der linker.
<niklas> ah ok wie stell ich es dan an
<Minipluto> speckles: in C muss normalerweise jede Funktion irgendwo deklariert sein, auch wenn es sich dabei um Funktionen handelt, die direkt auf eine systemnahe API zugreifen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unistd.h
<kubine> Title: unistd.h - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<speckles> aber linux kennt doch eigentlich den write befehl, sodass dieser doch eigentlich nicht expliziet via einer c header datei angegben werden sollten müsste
<bekks> speckles: Das ist falsch.
<bekks> speckles: Ausserdem redest Du von einem C Programm und nicht von "Linux".
<Minipluto> speckles: in C kannst du nur das programmieren, was im C-Standard auch festgelegt ist.
<speckles> Meine Vorstellung ist folgende...
<bekks> Jetzt wirds interessant :)
<speckles> Syscalls (u.a. der Write Befehl) ist OS bekannt, das heißt für mich, das bei der Benutztung des Syscall das OS weiß, das der Syscall durch den Assemblerbefehl ( was weiß ich. z.b. li $v0, 4) besteht und dies dann direkt dem prozsessor übergibt
<speckles> sry, bin nur dummer azubi :-(
<bekks> Ähm, falsch. :)
<speckles> und versuche mir das wissen autonom beizubringen
<jokrebel> speckles: Hat denn das was mit Linux und im speziellen mit Ubuntu zu tun? Oder wär das in #ubuntu-de-offtopic etwas besser aufgehoben?
<niklas> bekks ? was soll ich jetzt machen
<bekks> niklas: Eine Partition anlegen...?
<niklas> wie unter linux
<bekks> Gparted ist doch auf der Live CD drauf.
<k1l> !gparted > niklas 
<kubine> niklas: Informationen zu GParted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<niklas> hehe jetzt wirds interesant er zeigt mir nur eine paration an das ist die festplatte
<bekks> niklas: Das heisst: "Partition".
<niklas> syr
<niklas> ?
<bekks> Was genau zeigt gparted Dir an?
<niklas> nur einen Unallocated bereich die Festplatte
<niklas> ???
<k1l> unallocated heisst ja nicht zugewiesener bereich
<niklas> ja mir klar bloß ich hab Partionen
<bekks> PARTITIONEN.
<niklas> jaaa
<bekks> VIERMAL hintereinander hast du das jetzt falsch geschrieben.
<niklas> blödes wort
<jokrebel> niklas: Und offensichtlicht hat Du eben _keine_
<lookbehind> Hm, jetzt wirds tricky, ich hab grade mein Home-Verzeichnis gesichert, und da der Zielspeicher nur NTFS kann, hab ich das vorsichtshalber lieber mit tar gemacht, damit die Rechte erhalten bleiben. "# tar cfvz /mnt/homebackup.tar.gz /home/lookbehind" Das hat jetzt ein ganzes Weilchen gedauert, beendet hat er das ganze mit "tar: Beende mit Fehlerstatus aufgrund vorheriger Fehler". Der End-Statuts ("# echo $?") wird mit 2 angegeben. Wenn i
<bekks> jokrebel: Doch, hat.
<bekks> *er
<bekks> Aber gparted zeigt sie nicht an.
<niklas> ja
<bekks> Dann leg sie halt mit fdisk an.
<niklas> wie geht das
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fdisk
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<niklas> bringt mir nich viel da da nich steht wie ich aus meinen 80 gb unpartitionierten bereich was machen kan
<niklas> kann
<bekks> Doch, das steht da.
<bekks> Und SO schnell kannst du den Artikel gar nicht gelesen und verstanden haben.
<Minipluto> !512 > lookbehind 
<kubine> lookbehind: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<lookbehind> Ok, dann eben nochmal, wieder nicht dran gedacht dass es ne Zechen-Begrenzung gibt... naja, Copy&Paste:
<lookbehind> Hm, jetzt wirds tricky, ich hab grade mein Home-Verzeichnis gesichert, und da der Zielspeicher nur NTFS kann, hab ich das vorsichtshalber lieber mit tar gemacht, damit die Rechte erhalten bleiben. "# tar cfvz /mnt/homebackup.tar.gz /home/lookbehind" Das hat jetzt ein ganzes Weilchen gedauert, beendet hat er das ganze mit "tar: Beende mit Fehlerstatus aufgrund vorheriger Fehler".
<lookbehind> Der End-Statuts ("# echo $?") wird mit 2 angegeben. Wenn ich per grep -i durch den vorherigen Output nach "error" oder "fehler" suche, kommt kein Ergebnis. Wie finde ich raus was der Fehler war, oder ob mein Home-Verzeichnis doch komplett kopiert wurde? Möchte das ungern nochmal machen, hat lange genug gedauert.
<bekks> Guck Dir halt das Log genau an.
<lookbehind> Gut das die gar nicht lang sind *hust*
<niklas> kann keine partition erstellen bekomme die antwort fdisk: unable to open /dev/sda: Permission denied
<bekks> niklas: Du hast sudo vergessen.
<lookbehind> du musst fdisk mit root-Rechten starten, einfach ein sudo davor setzen sollte reichen.
<lookbehind> Ich sollte schneller tippen lernen!
<niklas> ok hab ich dann n für erstellen einer neuen partition
<bekks> Richtig.
<niklas> hier die antwort http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410962/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Enter drücken
<niklas> jetzt das http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410967/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<niklas> was nun
<niklas> bekks ?
<catweazle> niklas: steht doch da, drück "m"
<catweazle> aber um es kurz zu machen drück gleich "t"
<b111> was muss ich oben in der adresszeile bei firefox eingeben damit ich die http://ubuntuxx.de/lucid-lynx/firefox-startseite-in-ubuntu-10-04/ startseite wieder bekomme?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.40: Neue Firefox-Startseite | ubuntuxx.de (at ubuntuxx.de)
<catweazle> und dann gib "82" ein
<catweazle> alles ohne die ""
<niklas> kann nur 1-8
<catweazle> niklas: oh nimm mal die 83
<niklas> out of range
<catweazle> ach ja
<jokrebel> b111: Du willst die Startseite festlegen?
<catweazle> drück mal p und zeig pastebin hier
<b111> als ich ubuntu installiert habe, wurde in firefox die ubuntu google startseite angezeigt.. 
<b111> wie krieg ich die wieder?
<niklas> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410972/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<b111> habs schon "about:startpage"
<b111> :P das meinte ich haha
<jokrebel> b111: http://start.ubuntu.com/12.04/Google/?sourceid=hp als Startseite setzen.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Start Page (at start.ubuntu.com)
<catweazle> nein, anstatt "t" solltest erstml "p" zeigen, sorry
<catweazle> das zeigt dann die möglichen partitionen an
<catweazle> ist nämlich blöd wenn du der falschen partition eine 83 drüberbügelst
<niklas> wie komm ich zurück
<catweazle> niklas: übrigens ist bei 15 Partitionen bei SATA schluss
<catweazle> strg c
<catweazle> sollte zurück führen
<niklas> jetzt muss ich alles noch mal eigeben oder
<catweazle> nein, nur das p tippen
<catweazle> wenn fdisk noch läuft
<catweazle> ansonsten von vorne
<niklas> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410977/
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<niklas> und ? wie sieht es aus
<niklas> warte ich hatte damals schon mal ubuntu kann das mit der 82 ubuntu sein
<dreamon_> Hatte gerade auf einem Windows System 170000  Daten im IE Temp-Verzeichnis. Sollte man darauf bei Ubuntu auch achte? Läuft hier schon seit 5Jahren und habe noch nie was gelöscht.
<bekks> Schau doch nach.
<dreamon_> bekks, wo?
<bekks> Im Temp Verzeichnis deines Browsers.
<lookbehind> Wie kann ich vom Terminal aus verhindern, dass der Screensaver des laufenden X-Servers an springt? Reicht es den Prozess "xscreensaver" zu killen?
<bekks> Schalte den Screensaver doch einfach ab.
<dreamon_> Oh 70GB.. da scheint sich doch etwas angehäuft zu haben.
<bekks> dreamon_: Und wo hast Du nun nachgeschaut?
<lookbehind> Ich lasse grad ein Update laufen, und wurde freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mich nicht mehr werde authentifizieren können, sollte der Screensaver anspringen, da libc ein update bekommt. Blöderweise ist das Upgrade aber so weit fort geschritten, dass ich in die grafischen Einstellungen nicht mehr rein komme
<lookbehind> PS. Mit Upgrade meine ich nicht einfach bloß "sudo apt-get upgrade" sondern ein Upgrade von 11.10 auf 12.04
<bekks> lookbehind: Dann darfst du nun die Maus bewegen, damit der Screensaver nicht anspringt. :)
<lookbehind> Ich hatte es befürchtet
<jokrebel> lookbehind: ;-) na dann immer fleißig Tasten drücken und/oder Mausschubsen.
<dreamon_> /home/dreamon/.firefox aber da muß ich noch schauen wo das genau drin ist.
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: du hast 70 gb in .firefox? wie hast du DAS denn geschafft? Oo
<dreamon_> Mist.. falsch..
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: hätte mich auch sehr sehr SEHR gewundert ;)
<bekks> dreamon_: ?
<dreamon_> Da steht der Freespace.. so ebbas. dann muß ich wohl noch weitersuchen wo die Temps sind.
<bekks> dreamon_: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/Cache
<bekks> DA ist das Cache-Verzeichnis.
 * jokrebel hat hier gar kein ~/.firefox
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: die sind im .mozilla/firefox ordner. firefox überwacht nur die cache größe (der IE eigentlich auch, kA was du da gemacht hast / welche uralte IE version du nutzt)
<k1l> dreamon_: lösch halt mal in den firefox settings die caches etc
<dreamon_> bekks, Danke in Ubuntu ist Cache 428MB groß. 
<bekks> Das hast du wie festgestellt? :)
<dreamon_> TheInfinity, Vista und IE9.
<dreamon_> bekks, nautilus-> rechtsklick eigenschaften beim Cache ordner
<bekks> dreamon_: Wie groß waren die 170k Dateien im IE?
<dreamon_> bekks, Zu spät schon gelöscht.
<bekks> Dann haben wir ja Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, super.
<dreamon_> bekks, das hätten wir sowieso.. 
<bekks> Nein. Dateigrößen kann man vergleichen, Anzahlen auch. Aber nicht Dateigrößen mit Anzahlen. :)
<dreamon_> Unter ubuntu waren hier 4600Daten..
<bekks> Du meinst "Dateien", richtig?
<dreamon_> yes
<dreamon_> Sollte man die maximale nicht irgendwo festlegen. Ein verzeichnis mit sovielen Dateien macht dem Dateisystem bestimmt auch nicht viel freude.
<bekks> Die maximale Dateianzahl ist völlig wurst. Leg die Größe in den Firefoxeinstellungen fest.
<dreamon_> bekks, Bei 170000 Dateien da die richtige rauszukramen stelle ich mir ganz schön aufwendig vor. Ob das noch schneller ist, als es aus dem Internet zu ziehen.. 
<bekks> Was Du dir vorstellst hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
<bekks> Dateisysteme kommen heutzutage mit wesentlich größeren Dateianzahlen problemlos klar.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ich habe nicht gesagt, das sie nicht damit klarkommen, sondern das es in einem Verzeichnis 170000 Dateien zu haben, ein riesen aufwand ist, schon alleine die Datei im Verzeichnis rauszusuchen. 
<bekks> Das ist Blödsinn.
<dreamon_> Na dann lass man nen Benchmark rüberwachsen
<bekks> ROFL
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bekks> Erstmal lernst Du, worüber du da redest, und wie firefox sich in sovielen Dateien zurechtfinden würde. Stichwort Datenbank fürs Caching, etc. und dann diskutieren wir das im OT weiter.
<TheQ> Hi, mein tty ist irgendwie verzerrt und somit unleserlich. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal versucht die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 zu ändern und dabei scheint etwas schief gegangen zu sein. Eine Idee wie ich die Sache fixen kann so dass ich da wieder was erkennen kann? (Ubuntu Lucid)
<jokrebel> TheQ: Vielleicht einfach mittels "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<TheQ> jokrebel: Sind Nebenwirkungen zu befürchten? ;)
<TheQ> jokrebel: Also stellt das einfach nur einen Ausgangszustand wieder her (was schon gut genug wäre)?
<jokrebel> TheQ: Ohne Backup laut Murphys-Law sowieso.
<TheQ> jokrebel: Genau dafür brauch ichs ja, um rauszufinden welche Fehlermeldung mir beim Starten mit angeschlossenen Backup-Platte angezeigt wird :D
<bekks> Du könntest die Meldung abschreiben...
<TheQ> bekks: Wenns dafür nicht zufällig ne logfile gibt (müsste es eigentlich, aber kA) ist mir das nicht möglich da die Startmeldungen genauso verzerrt sind wie die ttys
<bekks> Dann boote eine Livecd und mache die Änderungen wieder rückgängig. Oder nimm eine Livecd, und mounte die Backupplatte, oder oder oder :)
<TheQ> bekks: Systemzugriff habe ich auch so. Nur mit der Extra-Platte angeschlossen startet das System halt nicht. (Ist auch kein SATA, also will ich Hotplug lieber auch nicht probieren)
<TheQ> jokrebel & bekks: Danke erstmal, ich reboote kurz und schaue obs klappt
<bekks> SATA kann auch kein Hotplug, es sei denn, du hast eines der wenigen sehr teuren Boards mit Hotplug-Controller.
<TheQ__> jokrebel: Hat leider nicht funktioniert, noch andere Ideen?
<jokrebel> TheQ__: vielleicht muss es in Grub anders gesetzt werden. Schnellschuß bei Google: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96658/how-do-i-change-the-vga-resolution-for-the-non-graphical-ttys
<kubine> Title: How do I change the VGA resolution for the non-graphical TTYs? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<TheQ__> jokrebel: Ist das möglich wenn Grub gerade noch richtig angezeigt wird und die "Matrix" erst danach losgeht?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Was hast du denn geändert gehabt?
<TheQ__> bekks: Das weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau, aber es war ein "Tipp" aus der uu.de-Wiki
<TheQ__> Ich starte mal wieder kurz neu ;)
<TheQ> jokrebel: Habe jetzt GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 \n GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep drin, hat aber leider nichts geändert
<jokrebel> TheQ: Stand das _so_ in dem Link? Meineswissens nein. Was genau hast Du gemacht und nach welcher Anleitung?
<bekks> Was stand denn vorher drin...? :)
<TheQ> GFX_MODE war auskommentiert (#...)
<jokrebel> TheQ: Das sudo update-grub danach hast Du nicht etwa vergessen?
<TheQ> jokrebel: An der zweiten Antwort http://askubuntu.com/questions/96658/how-do-i-change-the-vga-resolution-for-the-non-graphical-ttys hab ich mich orientiert und gedacht, dass 640x480 das "einfachste" sein sollte (da dann die tty ja auch nicht "grafisch" wäre)
<kubine> Title: How do I change the VGA resolution for the non-graphical TTYs? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<TheQ> jokrebel: Nein hab ich nicht
<TheQ> bekks: Das einzige andere was ich meines Wissens nach geändert habe ist noplymouth als Boot-Parameter, aber das hatte noch nicht zu den Problemen geführt
<bekks> Wieso machst du die Änderungen nicht wieder komplett rückgängig?
<TheQ> An Grub? Gerne, wie?
<bekks> 1003 212458 < TheQ> GFX_MODE war auskommentiert (#...)
<bekks> Die Änderung z.B.
<TheQ> bekks: Ja ich weiß doch nicht mehr was ich genau geändert habe. Und das auskommentierte war ja im Original wohl so drin, jetzt hab ich das # entfernt und es hat nichts geändert. 
<bekks> Also wenn das vorher auskommentiert war - wieso kommentierst du es jetzt nicht wieder aus?
<TheQ> bekks: Gibts keinen Befehl ala reset-grub? Oder muss ich Grub2 purgen und dann neu installieren?
<bekks> Und wieso nimmst du das noplymouth nicht wieder raus?
<TheQ> bekks: Weil Plymouth nichts damit zu tun hat (das hatte ich ja auch davor ohne Probleme zu laufen)
<bekks> Sowas wie reset-grub gibt es nicht, und ich habe mich nie mit Windows-Ansätzen wie "Löschen um zu reparieren" anfreunden können :9
<jokrebel> TheQ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema#Schriftgroesse-festlegen 
<kubine> Title: Thema › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheQ> bekks: Ich habe es ja sowohl so #GRUB_... als auch so GRUB_... probiert
<jokrebel> TheQ: Und man beachte auch das rot umrandete ACHTUNG! …Nicht experimentieren sondern lesen und verstehen, bevor noch was abraucht.
<TheQ> jokrebel: Jo, ist eigentlich klar. Ich probiers jetzt nochmal mit einer anderen Auflösung. Die alte war aber angeblich auch schon unterstützt
<TheQ> Reboot... Bis gleich ;)
<TheQ__> Also GRUB hat jetzt ne wunderschöne Auflösung von 1680x1050, aber die Konsole selbst ist noch etwas kaputter ^^
<TheQ__> jokrebel: Wenn ich in tty wechsle werden anscheinend Teile des grafischen Bildes "mitgenommen" und erscheinen unten als versetzte Streifen, so dass ca. 1/3 des Bildes auch noch etwas bunt sind
<jokrebel> gn8
<michi83> wieder da
<michi83> ich kann nach fsck meine 2te sata platte nicht mehr einbinden...
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<michi83> mount: Gerätedatei UUID=0996ff1b-30ea-4eef-b753-1e587f04c408 existiert nicht
<bekks> Ja, und was ist daran unklar?
<bekks> Diese UUID gibt es nicht.
<michi83> die war immer als /media/WD eingebunden, so auch in der fstab eingetragen
<michi83> versuche ich es in nautilus. kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
<michi83> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<michi83>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<michi83>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<michi83>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bekks> !paste > michi83 
<kubine> michi83: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Zeig uns die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a; sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<michi83> http://pastebin.com/26eN08d9
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<michi83> http://pastebin.com/UmEVWvm5
<kubine> Title: michi@michi-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 by - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<michi83> sudo blkid -g ergibt nichts.
<michi83> http://pastebin.com/G3nkX4vV
<kubine> Title: michi@michi-desktop:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sda1: LABEL="System-reserviert" UUID="78 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und dann noch die Ausgabe von dmesg
<michi83> komplett?
<bekks> Ja, in einem pastebin.
<michi83> wie krieg ich das ganze dmesg in ein pastebin? nicht mal mein terminal im vollbild reicht für den kompletten inhalt aus.
<bekks> !pastebinit > michi83 
<kubine> michi83: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> michi83: du kannst auch die datei /var/log/dmesg kopieren
<michi83> ich hab gleich pastebininit drauf
<michi83> was soll ich nun eingeben, damit der dmesg nopastet?
<bekks> 1003 220519 < kubine> michi83: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls  /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren  kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bekks> Steht da.
<michi83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258797/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das ist nicht die gesamte Ausgabe.
<bekks> Das sind die ersten 18 Sekunden seit dem letzten Neustart.
<nunatak> guten abend!
<michi83> wie bekomme ich dann die komplette dmesg ins nopaste? ich hab pastebinit /var/log/dmesg eingegeben.
<bekks> michi83: Probier: dmesg|pastebinit
<nunatak> bin grad umgezogen und an einer neuen dsl leitung. jetzt habe ich das problem, dass das netz hier mega langsam ist bzw. zu einigen seiten gar kein kontakt aufgebaut wird. wenn ich den speedtest durchführe ist die download geschwindigkeit ok. für upload wird jedoch keine verbindung aufgebaut. woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> nunatak: Das musst du den Betreiber der Seite fragen.
<michi83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258812/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nunatak> der seite?? 
<TheInfinity> nunatak: oder deinen provider. oder am besten deinen router.
<nunatak> bekks des speedtests meinst du? hab mehrere probiert. bei allen das gleiche
<bekks> nunatak: Ja, irgendwie machst du ja den Speedtest.
<nunatak> ja den provider werd ich morgen mal kontaktieren
<nunatak> bekks, ja, hab mehrere anbieter getestet. 
<bekks> Funktionieren denn andere Webseiten?
<nunatak> bekks, teilweise.
<nunatak> einige bauen sehr schnell eine verbindung auf. facebook geht beispielsweise nicht im ff, im chrome aber schon, laggt aber dann innerhalb der seite stark
<nunatak> die arte mediathek lädt keinen stream
<nunatak> und verschiedene andere auffälligkeiten
<nunatak> den speedtest hatte ich bei speedtest.net und speedmeter.de durchgeführt
<bekks> Klingt wie eine kaputte Rechnerinstallation.
<nunatak> bei beiden kein upload
<bekks> Deaktiviere noscript :)
<nunatak> bekks, was heißt das? also in der anderen wohnung heute morgen hat der rechner noch problemlos im netz funktioniert
<nunatak> noscript hab ich nur im ff laufen
<nunatak> nicht in chromium
<bekks> Deaktiviere es.
<bekks> Dann geht auch Facebook wieder :)
<grossing> fb geht auch mit noscript
<michi83> was sagst zu meiner nun hoffentlich kompletten dmesg, becks?
<nunatak> also flashblock. noscript hab ich gar nicht. ok deaktiviert
<nunatak> hat ja vorher auch mit flashblock funktioniert. problemlos. aber ich versuchs mal
<bekks> michi83: sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdb1 laufen lassen.
<nunatak> flashblock deaktivieren hat nichts geändert nach einen ff neustart
<michi83> fsck.ext4: Superblock ungültig versuche es mit Backup-Blöcken...
<michi83> Die Prüfsumme eines oder mehrerer Gruppe -Deskriptoren ist ungültig.  Repariere<j>? 
<nunatak> kann es an irgendwelchen alten netzwerk configs liegen die ich ectl resetten sollte?
<bekks> nunatak: Glaube ich nicht. Leg einen neuen User an, und probiere es mal mit dem.
<bekks> michi83: ... :)
<michi83> laufe ich gefahr, daten zu verlieren? wenn ich enter drücke? auf der platte befindet sich meine komplette film- und musiksammlung.
<bekks> Ja, läufst Du.
<nunatak> hmm. ok mach ich. nach einem DNS problem, wie es sie früher mal bei linux gab sieht es jedenfalls auch nicht aus. denn auch neue seiten die nicht im cache sein können werden sehr schnell geladen.
<bekks> Aktuell bist du an dem Punkt bereits 2TB Daten verloren zu haben. Und jetzt gucken wir, ob wir da wieder dran kommen.
<bekks> nunatak: Ich hatte in den letzten 16 Jahren keine DNS Probleme unter Linux.
<nunatak> ok bin dann mal kurz weg. 
<nunatak> vor drei jahren hatte ich noch welche, die sich dann aber mir leichten konfigurationen beheben ließen.
<michi83> es läuft durch
<bekks> Und dann jetzt nochmal: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<michi83> der bleibt hier mit blinkendem cursor hängen: Durchgang 1: Prüfe Inodes, Blocks, und Größen
<bekks> Das kann LANGE dauern.
<michi83> das heißt ungefähr?
<bekks> Minuten, Stunden, Tage.
<bekks> Wird man sehen wenn es fertig ist.
<michi83> und wie gut stehen die chancen, dass ich meine daten nicht verliere?
<michi83> er ist nun bei durchgang 5
<bekks> Das kann Dir niemand beantworten.
<michi83> Block Bitmap differieren:  -(488344345--488374271)
<michi83> Repariere<j>? 
<bekks> Deswegen rufst du doch fsck auf, um zu reparieren.
<nunatak> bekks, hast recht. bei einem neuen benutzerprofil zeigt sich auch keine veränderung.
<bekks> nunatak: Hmm?
<michi83> was kann ich machen, dass ich nicht jedes j mit enter bestätigen muss?
<nunatak> bekks, genau.
<bekks> strg+c drücken, und fsck -f -y aufrufen.
<bekks> nunatak: genau was? Ganze Sätze bitte :)
<nunatak> bezog sich auf das hmm?
<nunatak> kann es mit dem router zu tun haben?
<bekks> Ja..
<michi83> ich würde gern nur sdb1 oder sdb reparieren, nicht alle platten. 
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> sudo fsck -f -y /dev/sdb1 ...
<bekks> ohne Punkte.
<michi83> nicht das mit dem ext4 wie vorher?
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Aber auch mit dem -y 
<michi83> fsck.ext4 -f -y /dev/sdb1 ?
<nunatak> bekks, Meinte dein "Ja.." mich?
<bekks> nunatak: Ja.
<nunatak> und was könnten das für ursachen sein? hab leider keine ahnung von dem teil hier. müsste ich morgen mal denjenigen konsultieren der es installiert hat.
<bekks> Oder du nimmst dir dasa Handbuch und kofigurierst das Ding neu.
<nunatak> wenn ich sowas hätte, wäre das auch eine idee!
<nunatak> ich hab hier allerdings nur eine tüte in der ein netcologne speedlink modem und ein belkin router stecken. sonst nix
<nunatak> mein tablet hat übers w-lan übrigens auch probleme mit facebook. und das smartphone anscheinend auch.
<nunatak> scheint doch ein generelles problem zu sein
<bekks> Also liegts am Router.
<michi83> er is fertig: WD: ***** DATEISYSTEM WURDE VERÄNDERT *****
<michi83> WD: 18030/122101760 Dateien (15.4% nicht zusammenhängend), 434283214/488378000 Blöcke
<michi83> was ist nun zu tun?
<nunatak> wahrscheinlich schon
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<michi83> ersteres ergibt nichts
<nunatak> bekks, meinst du den router resetten könnte eine gute idee sein?
<michi83> oder muss ich nach dem g das ; auch hinschreiben?
<bekks> nunatak: Ich kenne den Router nicht, das kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
<bekks> michi83: Das ist völlig richtig, dass blkid -g keine Ausgabe hat.
<michi83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> michi83: Fail.
<michi83> die sdb1 taucht doch auf...
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wo taucht die denn hier auf?:
<bekks> 1003 230006 < michi83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ich sehe da nur eine weisse Seite - du auch? :)
<michi83> :D
<michi83> sorry, ich machs noch mal
<michi83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258895/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<michi83> jetzt sollte was kommen
<bekks> Jetzt ist das Dateisystem zumindest wieder soweit intakt, dass es lesbar ist.
<bekks> Ich würde nochmal ein sudo fsck,ext4 -f -y /dev/sdb1 laufen lassen.
<bekks> Und danach versuchen das Ding zu mounten.
<michi83> einhängen probieren? oder erst noch mal fsck machen?
<bekks> Habe ich doch gerade geschrieben, oder?
<bekks> 1003 230425 <+bekks> Ich würde nochmal ein sudo fsck,ext4 -f -y /dev/sdb1 laufen lassen.
<bekks> 1003 230431 <+bekks> Und danach versuchen das Ding zu mounten.
<michi83> was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn ich statt sdb1 sdb nehmen würde?
<bekks> Dann würdest du das Ding kaputtmachen.
<michi83> statt dem , aber eher ein . ?
<bekks> ??
<michi83> sudo fsck,ext4 -f -y /dev/sdb1
<bekks> Du hast den Befehl jetzt mehrere Male eingetippt. Du weisst doch wie der heisst.
<michi83> so hast das reingeschrieben
<bekks> Und du hast den Kopf nicht nur dafür, dass die Ohren einen festen Halt haben. :)
<michi83> hihi :)
<michi83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258902/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Ja, dann nun mounten.
<michi83> geht
<michi83> disk utility zeigt mit im smarttest 1 defekten sektor an. aber das war vor dem problem schon...
<bekks> Vergiss dieses Disk Utility.
<bekks> Installier smartmontools und benutz smartctl :)
<michi83> is das so schrottig?
<michi83> eben genanntes programm is in den repos zu finden?
<bekks> Selbstverständlich.
<michi83> muss ich dafür die platte aushängen? und dann smartctl /dev/sdb1 ? oder sdb?
<bekks> "man smartctl" lesen.
<bekks> Und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus auch.
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi83> so ein test kann richtig lange dauern?
<michi83> sieht aus, dass ich keine daten verloren habe, vielen dank für deine hilfe, becks
<||arifaX> kann mir mal jemand bei folgendem problem helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410982/ Mache grad update und grub stellt Fragen bei denen ich nix verkehrt machen will
<kubine> Title: Grub Meldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<snailux> Hallo, ich habe erst seit kurzem Lubuntu installiert und kenne mich daher noch nicht so gut aus. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen? Wenn ich ein Speichermedium anschließe, auf dem sich beispielsweise Fotos befinden kann ich diese auf dem PC auch einsehen. Entferne ich das Medium jedoch und füge per Kamera neue Bilder hinzu und schließe es wieder an den PC an, kann ich die neu hinzugefügten Bilder
<k1l> !512 > snailux 
<kubine> snailux: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
 * ||arifaX geht auf Risiko
<snailux> Wenn ich ein Speichermedium anschließe,auf dem sich Fotos befinden,kann ich diese auf dem PC einsehen.Entferne ich das Medium,füge per Kamera neue Bilder hinzu und schließe es wieder an den PC an,werden neu hinzugefügte Bilder nicht angezeigt.neu hinzugefügte Bilder können erst nach kompletten Neustart eingesehen werden.Woran liegt das?
<nunatak> bekks, ein argument gegen router-probleme: mit windows hab ich upload, zwar wenig aber immerhin
<nunatak> einen eintrag ins forum posten funktioniert auch nicht. will ich in absenden rattert der browser bis in die ewigkeit, schickt aber nix ab,.
<nunatak> auf evernote konnte ich ihn dagegen sehr schnell und ohne probleme absetzen. werd ihn jetzt von windows aus ins forum bringen.
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-04
<AnonymousES> hallo, ich habe unter ubuntu 12.04 das problem, dass das software-center nicht startet, sobald ich auf den button im unity menü klicke startet das software-center, wird aber nach einer gewissen zeit grau - dann kann ich das nur noch durch klicken auf dem kreuz beenden (beenden erzwingen) weiß jemand rat?
<Minipluto> AnonymousES: vielleicht findest du ja etwas heraus, wenn du das software-center über ein Terminal startest. Mit „software-center“ oder „software-center --debug“
<nunatak> Hat von euch jemand einen Belkin Surf N150 (Modell F9K1001v3) DSL Router? Ich hänge seit gestern an diesem Gerät und habe massive Verbindungsprobleme mit allen Linux-Systemen (Android, Ubuntu) während Windows 7 keine Probleme hat.
<AnonymousES> Minipluto: leider nicht, es kommt dort keine fehlermeldung oder eine meldung die mich weiterbringt
<sirHenry> tach
<sirHenry> kann ich eine Luks encryptete platte, auch mit DD komplett kopieren?
<sirHenry> und später auf eine andere Festplatte draufsetzen?
<sirHenry> um somit einen Klon zu haben
<LetoThe2nd> prinzipiell ja
<sirHenry> LetoThe2nd,  aber die größe von /home kann ich später nicht mehr ändern oder?
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: wie meinen?
<sirHenry> LetoThe2nd,  ich will Sie später an die andere Festplatte anpassen, aber ich glaube es geht nicht wegen Luks
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: also das image an sich kannst du nicht bearbeiten, zumindest nicht ohne extrem fehleranfälliges gefummel
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: *theoretisch* kannst du halt das image auf die platte spielen und dann am lebenden objekt weiter arbeiten. ist aber bei luks natürlich auch immer.... naja.
<sirHenry> okay thx, LetoThe2nd  ist es möglich ein Richtiges Backup meiner aktuellen SystemPlatte die Luks verschlüsselt ist auf eine andere Festplatte zu klonen, oder darf das System gerade nicht laufen?
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: definiere "richtiges backup"
<sirHenry> wenn es geht hau ich die USB Platte gleich rein und Klone meine SSD gleich...
<sirHenry> ich nehme an ich muss Sektor für Sektor kopieren?
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: für mich persönlich ist ne bitgenaue kopie ner verschlüsselten platte da nämlich extrem weit weg.
<sirHenry> LetoThe2nd,  das letzte hab ich nicht verstanden
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: ich glaube, du hast da mehr nicht verstanden.... erst redest du von dd und jetzt fragst du mich ob du "Sektor für Sektor" kopieren sollst.
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: denk lieber mal drüber nach obs nicht sinnvoller wär, nutzdatenbackups zu machen. gerade bei verschlüsselten sachen wäre das nämlich stark anzuraten.
<sirHenry> Also mit DD kann ich doch sektor für sektor kopieren? Das müsste ich doch für die Platte machen, damit ich später die andere HD reinschiieben kann und alles wie gewohnt ist
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: ja, nur passt die partitionstabelle wahrscheinlich nicht und ob deine container nicht gelitten haben weisst du auch nicht sicher.
<sirHenry> gut, weißt du wie ich es genau anstellen soll damit es klappt?
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: hab ich doch gerade schon gesagt. mach nur ein backup der nutzdaten.
<LetoThe2nd> verschlüsselte platte quelle mounten, verschlüsselte platte ziel mounten, cp/rsync/..., unmounten, fertig.
<sirHenry> LetoThe2nd,  also ich muss das so machen das ich die andere HDD  "einschieben" kann, und sie dann so funktioniert wie das System auf der aktuellen HDD
<LetoThe2nd> oder sich überlegen, ob das backup das daheim im schrank stehen soll denn überhaupt verschlüsselt sein muss.
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: dieses rein-raus-image-bitgenau-gebackuppe ist ne totale windows krankheit, weil man da ständig nichtreproduzierbare systeme hat. unter linux ist das anders.
<sirHenry> ahh jedes mal hat "linux" was gegen mein vorhaben :D
<sirHenry> soll ich es so verstehen das das nun garnicht geht?
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: nein, du sollstest einfach mal zuhören.
<LetoThe2nd> es geht schon, und es geht mit dd.
<LetoThe2nd> nur ist die lösung völlig sinnlos.
<LetoThe2nd> weil du sehr viel zeit und speicherplatz sinnlos verbrauchst, um völlig redundate daten (die root-partition, swap, freien speicherplatz) mitzusichern (im verschlüsselten zustand, als ob das zeug wen interessieren würde), und noch dazu hast du "backups", die nur genau auf diesem rechner durch plattenwechsel zugreifbar sind.
<LetoThe2nd> und gerade letzteres ist aus meiner sicht tödlich, weil was mache ich wenn zufälligerweise nicht gerade die festplatte kaputt geht, sondern was ganz anderes? dann komm ich an keine der beiden kopien mehr ran. tolle backups sind das dann.
<sirHenry> LetoThe2nd,  ob sinn oder sinnfei kannst du so garnicht endscheiden! Es ist die Platte eines Notebooks mit der ich etwas vor habe, wenn es nicht klappt spiele ich das aktuelle Ubuntu wieder drauf :)
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: nimm dd, geh mit gott, aber geh.
<sirHenry> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> aber komm bloss nicht hier her wenn dir das backup komischerweise dann nicht passt.
<sirHenry> alles klar, trozdem danke :)
<sirHenry> zur sicherheit werde ich nochmal schauen wie ich eine prüfsumme der ganzen hdd machen kann :D
<LetoThe2nd> sirHenry: keine ungefragten queiries bitte.
<niklas> kann mir jemand helfen wie ich die Dateien von Ubuntu in windows anzeigen kann
<dadrc> http://www.fs-driver.org/ oder http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<kubine> Title: Ext2 IFS For Windows (at www.fs-driver.org)
<niklas> ja hab ich probiert geht nicht bei Win 7
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux-Partitionen_unter_Windows
<kubine> Title: Linux-Partitionen unter Windows › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> wenn eins der Programme "nicht unter Windows läuft", musst du dich wohl an windows-experten wenden
<LetoThe2nd> niklas: zu dem ding kann man sowieso nur raten, wenn man seine daten inniglich hasst.
<LetoThe2nd> niklas: wir können leider nichts dafür, dass windows kein ext lesen kann. entweder benutz eine austauschpartition mit ntfs oder halt linux ;)
<shadow33> hallo zusammen. hat jemand ne idee was ich falsch mache bei kaffeine. dvb-t stick erkannt, sendersuchlauf erfolgreich, sender werden angezeigt. nur wenn ich einen sender doppelklicke dann wird die aktuelle sendung kurz als text angezeigt und das bild bleibt schwarz :-(.
<dadrc> in 'nem Terminal starten, Fehlermeldungen angucken
<shadow33> prebuffering...
<shadow33> wechselt zwischen dvbspeedmode und prebuffering
<k1l> !nopaste > shadow33 
<kubine> shadow33: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<shadow33> kubine das ist selbst geschrieben :-o
<k1l> shadow33: du sollst die komplette ausgabe in den nopaste klatschen :)   und kubine ist nen bot :)
<shadow33> aso .. kll mehr steht da aber auch nicht
<shadow33> die ausgabe wechselt immer zwischen den beiden meldungen
<k1l> klick nochmal auf den sender?
<k1l> hab hier nen dvbt-usb ding und nutze vlc. und da haken die sender auch ab und zu
<shadow33> und dann steht da noch cannot create deinterlace plugin am anfang. ist wohl die wichtigste meldung denk ich
<shadow33> ah hab einen ansatz. kaffeine braucht xine-lib-extras-freeworld
<shadow33> jep geht :)
<k1l> shadow33: schön das du entscheidest welche fehlermeldungen wichtig wären oder nicht. aber man könnte dir besser helfen mit dem gesamten output :/
<shadow33> kll bei mehr als 3 zeilen geb ich dir recht. nur wenn nur 2 wechelnde worte kommen und dann vorher ne meldung, die aus 4 worten besteht dann brauche ich keinen nopaste. das ist im rahmen was ich noch beschreiben kann (6 worte!!!)
<k1l> shadow33: wie auch immer du meinst.
<chk> hallo zusammen
<chk> wie kann ich ein script, dass sich auf meinen host befindet per ssh auf einem client ausführen?
<chk> ssh verbindung funktioniert soweit schon
<dadrc> garnicht
<LetoThe2nd> chk: gar nicht. musst du kopieren.
<koegs> chk: am einfachsten wäre rüberkopieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> chk: oder halt per sshfs mounten.
<koegs> oder datei erstellen und copy&paste
<chk> kann ich per ssh was kopieren?
<chk> scp odeR?
<LetoThe2nd> chk: buzzwords: sshfs, scp.
<chk> und wenn ich im skript selbst jeden befehl per ssh hinschicke, würde das gehen?
<koegs> chk: das können wir so nicht garantieren
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: kann ich mich mit dem grossen zeh in der nase kratzen? würde das gehen?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: das können wir so nicht garantieren
<chk> :)
<chk> suhe halt ne einfache möglichkeit ein paar befehle auf einem entfernten rechner auszuführen...
<dadrc> scp datei andererrechner:/home/chk; ssh andererrechner; ./datei
<dadrc> nicht so kompliziert
<jokrebel_> chk: Dann schieb das Script hinüber, dann kannst Du es anschließend auch dort ausführen. Oder führe jeden Befehl einzeln per ssh aus.
<chk> ok danke, ich teste es mal :)
<LetoThe2nd> klingel_ing_: nimmst du uns bitte aus dem autojoin?
<LetoThe2nd> klingel_ing_: offensichtlich hast du verbindungsprobleme.
<klingel_ing_> sry, probiere gerade mehrere IRC-Clients aus
<klingel_ing_> mache das im anderen Channel
<LetoThe2nd> klingel_ing_: dann tu das, aber ohne uns im autojoin zu haben. danke.
<klingel_ing_> kk
<niklas> hab ein problem bei einer packet installation über den terminal E: Paket »sun-java6-jdk« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<LetoThe2nd> !java > niklas, nicht nur überfliegen, sondern lesen
<kubine> niklas, nicht nur überfliegen, sondern lesen: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<niklas> da steht nichts über meinen fehler Java jdk ist ja installiert
<k1l> welches programm will denn unbedingt java6?
<k1l> niklas: zeig doch mal die ganze geschichte im nopaste
<dAnjou> sun java is ja auch schon länger raus aus den repos
<dAnjou> außerdem ist das auch nicht mehr die referenz implementation
<niklas> wie war noch mal die seite
<dAnjou> https://gist.github.com/ 
<kubine> Title: Gist (at gist.github.com)
<k1l> !java > niklas 
<kubine> niklas: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<dAnjou> niklas: und es fehlt noch die ubuntu-version
<niklas> https://gist.github.com/3834274
<kubine> Title: gist: 3834274 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<niklas> Ubuntu 12.04 mit KDE Plasma
<dadrc> Gibt kein Sun-java mehr. Nimm openjdk
<dAnjou> niklas: was baust'n da?
<niklas> Android Custom Roms Nach Anleitung http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1891046&page=3
<kubine> Title: [Guide]Make your own rom(CM9/EVERVOLV) and kernel from source code | Advanced users - Page 3 - xda-developers (at forum.xda-developers.com)
<dAnjou> niklas: ja, nimm openjdk
<niklas> ok
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: wenn man keine....
<LetoThe2nd> andoird lässt sich laut google selbst nur auf 64b systemen mit original sun java korrekt bauen.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: wenn man sowas machen will, muss man das zum laufen kriegen.
<LetoThe2nd> allerdings sehe ich es nicht als unsere aufgabe an, leuten die entsprechende, exitierende dokumentation auch noch vorzukauen.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ergo: einfach pauschal behaupten, dass openjdk als neue, lustige "referenzimplementation" zu nehmen ist, ist kontraproduktiv. bitte unterlassen.
<LetoThe2nd> für alles weitere empfehle ich, sich mal mit http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html zu verlustieren.
<kubine> Title: Initializing a Build Environment | Android Open Source (at source.android.com)
<fjodor> hi, ich versuche FoxitReader zu installieren, aber nach der scheinbar erfolgreichen installation gibt es keine spur von den zu installierenden dateien
<fjodor> synaptic sagt mir dass die bin: /usr/bin/FoxitReader heisst, aber da gibt es so eine oder ähnliche datei nciht
<jokrebel> fjodor: Nach welcher Anleitung (Link) bist Du denn vorgegangen?
<fjodor> ach ich habs
<fjodor> dpkg -i FoxitReader.deb 
<fjodor> das installscript ist wohl kaputt und man muss nur die bin in /usr/bin entpacken und gut
<fjodor> foxit sehr viel schneller als evince oder adobe reader
<koegs> tjah, so ist das mit den fremdpaketen
<fjodor> koegs: fast schon wie bei windows installer :D
<fjodor> oh heute ist sputnik-tag
<jokrebel> fjodor: Nutz halt sowas nicht :-/
<fjodor> jokrebel: wenn man eine große pdf hat dann ist foxit die einzige alternative die ich kenne, ich kann doch nciht unter evince 3-5 sekunden warten jedes mal wenn ich ne seite umblätter
<fjodor> mit foxit kann ich ohne weiteres durch 200 seiten blättern
<fjodor> pdf 500 seiten, 100mb groß, geht halt nur mit foxit
<TheInfinity> fjodor: irgendwas machst du mit deinem system falsch. das kann ich auch in nem acrobat reader ohne nennenswerte ladezeit. Oo
<jokrebel> fjodor: Und die paar Sekunden rechnest Du jetzt mal der Zeit, die Du gerade damit verbringst es _überhaupt_ (vielleicht) zum laufen zu bringen, gegen. </OT>
<fjodor> mmh den hab ich garnicht probiert :D
<TheInfinity> ...
<Luisa1204> hey, ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe lubuntu auf meinem Netbook und wenn ich ihn zuklappe, wird nur der bildschirm schwarz und beim aufklappen wird das passwort abgefragt. wie bringe ich ihn dazu, dass er dann in standby wechselt? wenn ich das im menü auswähle, tut er, also standby an sich geht
<k1l> Luisa1204: guck mal unter systemeinstellungen und dann leistung. dort kann man (unter unity(gnome) einstellen was passieren soll
<Luisa1204> k1l: nutze doch lubuntu. da gerade mal unter bildschirmschoner bei abschalten und ruhezustand geschaut, da kann ich nur eine zeit einstellen
<k1l> Luisa1204: wie und wo man das genau bei lxde einstellt weiss ich nicht
<Haraldo> Luisa1204: Schau mal hier bitte: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-standby-bei-schliessen-der-bildschirmklap/#post-4669737
<kubine> Title: Kein Standby bei Schließen der Bildschirmklappe › LXDE und andere Fenstermanager › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Luisa1204, k1l: offensichtlich nutzt lubuntu den xfce4-power-manager http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xfce4-power-manager
<kubine> Title: xfce4-power-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest95693> hallo! :)
<Guest95693> wo kann ich einstellen, dass Links aus XChat in Firefox (Standardbrowser) geöffnet werden und nicht in Chromium?
<Luisa1204> koegs: Cool, genau da habe ich etwas gefunden
<Luisa1204> koegs: Danke!
<ring2> Guest95693, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat#Browser-zum-ffnen-von-Links-aendern
<kubine> Title: XChat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest95693> ring2, vielen herzlichen Dank, genau das hat geholfen! :D
<ring0> Guest95693, in dem artikel weiter unten ist auch eine gui erwähnt, falls dir das mehr liegen sollte
<Guest95693> ring0, vielen herzlichen Dank, genau das hat geholfen! :D
<ring0> Guest95693, gerne :)
<Guest95693> also der Link vorhin
<Guest95693> mir ist die Kommandozeile meistens lieber :)
<Guest95693> Support für CLI ist auch normalerweise wesentlich bequemer und einfacher als Support für GUI
<ring0> Guest95693, ja, keine frage
<stevieh> moinmoin, sachtmal, hat jemand mal rausbekommen, wie man seinem UMTS Modem sagt, es soll nur noch GSM machen?
<stevieh> im Network Manager?
<ring0> stevieh, hab leider keine entsprechende hardware zum testen. aber hast du mal hier reingeschaut? wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer
<stevieh> ring0: ups, seh grad, ist ein popup im Network Manager ;-) Mal genauer hinschauen hilft...
<stevieh> das probier ich gleich mal, mal schauen...
<ring0> stevieh, das wäre natürlich sehr einfach dann ;)
<stevieh> ring0: yep, jetzt mach ich mal vorher nen Speedtest und dann hintaher.
<stevieh1> hat wohl funktioniert, mit dem 2g/3g umschalten...
<PBeck> hi
<ring1> stevieh1, das ist doch gut. bietet der nm demnach eine option dafür?
<stevieh1> ring1: yep, einfach bei den Breitbandeinstellungen... sogar mit "bevorzugtem" modus, d.h. er geht schon auf UMTS bevor er nix macht.
<kultviech> wie kann ich verhindern, das resolvconf den dns-server per dhcp übernimmt (ip soll aber via dhcp bezogen werden)?
<dadrc> Wenn du den Networkmanager benutzt, kannst du das als Option einstellen
<dadrc> Das wird dann entsprechend an resolvconf weitergegebn
<kultviech> dadrc: nur console
<dadrc> Wie konfigurierst du die Netzwerkkarte?
<stevieh> resolvconf auf read-only setzen?
<stevieh> oder eines dieser post setup scripte ändern...
<kultviech> über interfaces 
<kultviech> iface eth0 inet dhcp \ dns-nameservs 193.0.14.129
<k1l> dann steigt der networkmanager eh aus
<kultviech> jetzt hab ich 2 nameserver drin, den via dhcp und denn manuell eingefügten
<ring2> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager ohne GUI › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kultviech> wo kann ich einstellen so wwie peerdns=no 
<kultviech> wie das früher war
<dAnjou> !quantal
<dAnjou> wie is der +1 channel?
<ring2> #ubuntu-de+1
<kultviech> ah, in der dhcpclient.conf kann ich den request abschalten
<rtghuzhg> Hi, gibt es eine möglich keit bei unity default immer alle apps zu zeigen statt nur sechs? Damit man nicht immer weitere zeigen gehen muss?
<k1l> rtghuzhg: ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst
<rtghuzhg> windows + a -> hier sind meine installierten Anwendungen. Aber um alle anzuzeigen muss man immer auf "weitere Ergebnisse anzeigen" klicken
<rtghuzhg> dieses verhalten würde ich gerne abschalten so das immer alle Anwendungen gezeigt werden
<k1l> ähm ja, ich glaube da gibts was
<Funfood> oh toll, ja
<k1l> http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/unsettings/index.html   das hier kann das glaube ich
<kubine> Title: Unsettings florian-diesch.de (at www.florian-diesch.de)
<rtghuzhg> gibt es dafür keine Konfiguration?
<k1l> gibt es sicher, aber nichts was noob tauglich ist.
<rtghuzhg> k1l, das Programm kann das leider auch nicht
<k1l> hmm
<ring1> gab es nicht noch ein zweites tool für unity in der art des eben genannten?
<dadrc> myunity
<ring1> si :)
<am_> hi
<am_> wie kann ich denn einen openssh server ausschließlich zum tunneln nutzen? also dass ein bestimmter user z.b keinen zugriff auf den rechner bekommt
<am_> also dass agrnicht ers sh oder bash auf eingaben wartet
<ohnacht> Du könntest in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config die Option DenyUsers verwenden.
<k1l> vlt. einfach die login shell auf dev/null setzen oder so?
<k1l> oder eher /bin/false :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-05
<LD|SP> guten abend
<LD|SP> kennt sich einer mit ATI/AMD 7740 und 12.04 aus? ich bekomme den 2. Bildschirm nicht ans laufen. Die Treiber von der ATI Seite als auch die Orginalen gehen nicht.
<LD|SP> kann jemand bei ati Grafikkarte helfen?
<Guest12858> Hallo! :)
<Guest12858> mein grub funktioniert nicht mehr :(
<Quacero> danke für die genaue fehlerbeschreibung, mein füller schreibt auch nicht mehr :-)
<jokrebel> Guest12858: Gibts Fehlermeldungen?
<Guest12858> jokrebel, moment, ich versuche nochmal eben grub-install
<Guest12858> beim booten gibt's nur 'nen nackten Cursor auf schwarzem Bildschirm
<Guest12858> jokrebel, pastebin.com?
<Guest12858> 6 Zeilen
<jokrebel> Guest12858: Oder auch siehe Topic >>> Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest12858> okay :)
<Guest12858> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410987/
<kubine> Title: grub-install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest12858> der Fehler trat auf nach der Installation einiger Pakete im Rahmen eines normalen Updates - danach wurde ich dann zum Neustart aufgefordert
<Guest12858> diesen Neustart habe ich dann noch ein wenig hinausgezögert
<Guest12858> inklusive einmal suspend to RAM
<Guest12858> jetzt habe ich das System mittels System Rescue CD gebootet
<LetoThe2nd> Guest12858: doof gefragt, schon mal grub sauber reinstalliert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest12858> LetoThe2nd, nein, noch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Guest12858: wär mein erster versuch.
<jokrebel> Guest12858: Vielleicht ist ja nur mit dem Update was schief gelaufen. Ich würde da mal mittels LiveCD rangehn; Backup (wenn noch nicht erfolgt); fsck; und dann mittels Chroot apt-get update, upgrade
<jokrebel> Guest12858: Und wenn ein Update zu einem Neustart auffordert, hat das meist seinen Sinn…
<Guest12858> jokrebel, Neustart habe ich ja gemacht
<Guest12858> das Problem mit dem fehlenden Platz hinter dem MBR hatte ich auch schon früher mal
<Guest12858> brb
<jokrebel> Guest12858: Deiner Aussage von 10:59 - 11:00 Uhr nach hast Du eben erst mal noch alles mögliche weitergemacht, dann erst auch nochmal StR und _erst_dann_ irgendwannmal _wirklich_ neu gestartet. 
<catweazle> Guest12858: hast du wirklich chroot gemacht beim versuch den grub neu zu installieren?
<catweazle> sah mehr so aus als wenn du versucht hast den auf die CD zu schreiben
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch, muss leider los
<exoplanet> hi, eben ist mir mein Netbook wg. Akku in die Knie gegangen. Danach ließ es sich nicht mehr starten. Nur noch Lila vom Grub. beim halten von shift (damit das menü erscheint) blinkt nur der Cursor. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um die GRUB-Konsole :(
<exoplanet> grub.cfg sieht normal aus (hab mal mit einer Live-CD geschaut).
<Guest79458> Hallo! :)
<Guest79458> ich bin's nochmal - der mit dem toten grub
<Guest79458> ich konnte ihn dann doch nochmal wiederbeleben
<Guest79458> grub-install --force /dev/sda hat geholfen
<kennstdunich> Tag
<kennstdunich> Ich habe die 12.10 Beta 2 von Ubuntu Installiert und habe Probleme mit der Helligkeitregelung. Die Fn + Helligkeitsknöpfe funktionieren nicht. Das selbe ist wenn ich in die Helligkeiteinstellungen bin. Funktioniert dort auch nicht. In der LTS hat das noch ohne Probleme geklappt. Ich nutze ein Samsung N145 Plus Netbook. Kann mir da jemand helfen? MFg Daniel
<backtothetoast> hi
<backtothetoast> german here?
<kennstdunich> yes
<backtothetoast> mutet?
<backtothetoast> lol.
<kennstdunich> ?
<bunyip> wow, 8min, gerade habe ich mir das samsung mal angesehen, naja, gehört eh in den beta-channel.
<nucru> Hallo da draussen, habe mal ne dumme Frage: in meinem kleinen Netz steht noch ein alter PC. Kann man den nicht als Backup-Server missbrauchen ?Welches Programm würdet ihr empfehlen ?
<k1l> nucru: mach nen nfs oder samba share drauf und sicher deine daten mit dejadub, das ist die standard sicherung unter ubuntu
<nucru> ok, werde das mal angehen. danke für den tip
<PBeck> hi
<k4v> hi
<k4v> eine frage zu chroot: ich hab hier ein paket (thinstation) das ein skript enthält, das eine chroot-umgebung einrichtet. kann ich das ohne gefahr in meinem produktiv-ubuntu ausführen? oder könnte es sein, dass er mir was im hauptsystem verbiegt?
<^GeCk0^> hi, when i set up my microphone my settings get lost after reboot. is there any bugfix ?
<^GeCk0^> i tried on ubuntu, linux mint and gubuntu
<^GeCk0^> ach ich bin ja im deutschen channel :P sorry
<^GeCk0^> meine mikro-settings gehen nach einem restart immer verlorenn. gibts dafür nen bugfix?
<apollo13> woher sollen wir das wissen?
<apollo13> ^GeCk0^: Lies dir bitte mal http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html durch und versuch es dann nochmal, so kann dir keiner helfen
<kubine> Title: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: eine Anleitung wie man Fragen erfolgreich in Usenet, Mailing Listen und Webforen stellt. (at www.tty1.net)
<^GeCk0^> das war eine sachliche frage zu alsa/pulse auf ubuntu... 
<apollo13> ^GeCk0^: sachlich ja, aber wir wissen zum beispiel erst jetzt, dass du alsa verwendest…
<^GeCk0^> gibts ubuntu auch ohne alsa?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<^GeCk0^> modifiziert evtl
<apollo13> auf jeden fall gibts ubuntu ohne mikrofon, ergo wäre sinnvoll zu sagen welches mikrofon und wie du die einstellungen setzt
<bekks> ALSA ist eigentlich immer installiert. Sei es als Soundserver, oder sei als Backend für den Soundserver PulseAudio.
<apollo13> wo wir wieder bei http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html wären…
<kubine> Title: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: eine Anleitung wie man Fragen erfolgreich in Usenet, Mailing Listen und Webforen stellt. (at www.tty1.net)
<^GeCk0^> naja ich stelle es nur lauter und nach einem reboot ist es wieder auf standard, was zu leise ist
<bekks> ^GeCk0^: Da wir ja angeblich trollen, stelle ich meinen Support für Dich ein.
<^GeCk0^> :)
<apollo13> ^GeCk0^: also nochmal gaaaaaanz langsam, wie stellst du es lauter etc (mir würden dafür adhoc zwar nur 10 möglichkeiten einfallen aber ich hab keine lust zu raten)
<apollo13> ergo, ohne mehr infos keine hilfe…
<^GeCk0^> Audio-Settings -> Eingang -> etwas lauter 
<^GeCk0^> dazu verwende ich die Maus und die GUI
<apollo13> okay und damit ist der support von mir auch aus…
<^GeCk0^> damit sage ich nur, das ich weder die Konsole verwende noch eine externe Software
<tiax> irgendwann sollte man echt eine Anleitung "How to give nice support" schreiben
<tiax> ^GeCk0^: Du hast eine gaznz normale Ubuntu-Installation mit Unity, ja?
<bekks> s/give/get/
<^GeCk0^> wie gesagt, ich habe das problem auf standard ubuntu, auf einem gnome-remix und auf linux-mint
<^GeCk0^> 12.04
<tiax> ^GeCk0^: ah ok. Es tatsächlich manchmal Probleme mit dem SPeichern von Lautstärke
<^GeCk0^> linux-mint läuft mit cinnamon, aber der effekt ist bei allen das selbe
<tiax> Was Du mal probieren kannst ist die Lautstärke  so einzustellen wie sie Dir gefällt und dann einzugeben:
<tiax> sudo alsactl store
<tiax> Hatte das bei verschiedenen Maschinen schon, das gibt's schon länger. Damit geht es meistens
<^GeCk0^> tiax: danke :) 
<^GeCk0^> teste das mal aus
<tiax> ^GeCk0^: hier kannst du dazu mehr lesen:
<tiax> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung#Lautstaerke-speichern
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<^GeCk0^> ich reboote kurz und schau nach, besten Dank
<^GeCk0^> und nochmals sorry, ich war selbst 5 Jahre lang supporter und kenn das irgendwoher ^^
<^GeCk0^> brb
<^GeCk0^> re, also dein Befehl hat mir leider nicht geholfen, ich lese mir den Inhalt deines Links mal in Ruhe durch, Danke erstmal
<tiax> ^GeCk0^: je nach Setup kann's sein, dass es automatisch wiederhergestellt wird oder der Befehl dazu noch in Autostart muss
<tiax> mehr dazu im Link, ja.
<^GeCk0^> joa ich sehe es gerade
<^GeCk0^> jepp mit dem restore-befehl gehts. Supi, dann vielen Dank nochmal
<jokrebel> !away > ^GeCk0^
<kubine> ^GeCk0^: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<^GeCk0^> oh hab ich noch die Away-Meldung im Clienten?
<^GeCk0^> hab das System erst vor 2 tagen neu aufgesetzt, eigentlich is das aus. und Awaynick gibts auch nicht auf meinem BNC
<^GeCk0^> so is aus:)
<jokrebel> ^GeCk0^: Danke
<^GeCk0^> gerne, sonst bekomm ich auch noch von der piratenpartei ärger ;)
<PrinzPfeifi> Weiss wer ob man Ubuntu irgendwie den Easy Peasy anstrich geben kann? Also die Menüführung und so?
<PrinzPfeifi> Finde das nämlich sehr nett... aber wenn ich Easy Peasy direkt auf meinem Netbook vom USB ausprobier funktioniert kein W-Lan treiber und so.
<PrinzPfeifi> Notebookt meine ich
<^GeCk0^> easy pease ist aber nur bis version 8.x kompatibel, was mir bekannt ist... ist doch der Desktop von ubuntueee für netbooks oder?
<tiax> PrinzPfeifi: muss es direkt easy peasy sein? Oder halt was nach der Art?
<jokrebel> PrinzPfeifi: Was ist denn EasyPeasy-Style _ohne_ da jetzt lang Googlen zu müssen?
<^GeCk0^> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=easypeasy
<kubine> Title: DistroWatch.com: EasyPeasy (at distrowatch.com)
<PrinzPfeifi> Ja Easy Peasy ist die Netbook Version von Ubuntu
<PrinzPfeifi> Hat eine sehr einfachen Desktopaufbau zum surfen usw. perfekt man muss sich nix groß zurechtschieben sehr inutiv wie ich finde
<^GeCk0^> der netbook remix ist auf jeden fall nicht in 12.x erhältlich
<Keksstern> Easypeasy ist die Netbook-Version für Eee-PC
<^GeCk0^> der desktop selbst ist mir namentlich unbekannt
<PrinzPfeifi> Ja ich glaub wurde speziell für den Asus Eee-PC entwickelt
<Keksstern> jup
<PrinzPfeifi> läuft aber glaub ich auch auf anderen Netbooks
<^GeCk0^> jo hätte das auch gerne auf meinem Netbook in aktueller 12.xer Ubuntu-Version
<^GeCk0^> ACK
<PrinzPfeifi> Inwieweit ist das wichtig ob es die aktuelle Ubuntuversion ist?
<PrinzPfeifi> ist das dann sicherer?
<^GeCk0^> auf meinem Netbook läuft nicht jede Hardwar einwandfrei mit version 8.x
<bekks> Vor allem supported ist es dann ;)
<^GeCk0^> *Hardware
<PrinzPfeifi> wird easy peasy nicht mehr supported?
<^GeCk0^> der netbook-remix zumindest nicht. easy peasy hat einer 2012er Version wie ich gerade sehe
<PrinzPfeifi> jo dachte schon das da ab un zu was nachkommt
<^GeCk0^> mit welcherVersion die läuft weis ich gerade nicht
<PrinzPfeifi> easy peasy ist doch immer netbook
<PrinzPfeifi> oder?
<^GeCk0^> glaube nein, möglich das das nur der desktop ist. müsste ich aber auch erst genau nachschauen
<PrinzPfeifi> kann man eigentlich irgendwie wünsche und ideen an die Programmierer schicken ^^ Ich würde sie gerne lob und kritik loswerden =D
<bekks> PrinzPfeifi: Easy PEasy wurde nie offiziell von Ubuntu supported.
<^GeCk0^> Habs vor ein paar Wochen mal getestet und es war unaktualisierbar
<^GeCk0^> also keine meta-pakete und damit nicht aktualisierbar auf neue versionen des systems... nur auf die des desktops
<PrinzPfeifi> wie meinst du das unaktualisierbar?
<bekks> Können wir damit die Nicht-Ubuntu-Support-Diskussion nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben? Danke :)
<PrinzPfeifi> ich habs gestern auf nem netbook installiert und der hat stundenlang aktualisiert... oder meinst du nur bis zu einem bestimmten datum aktualisierbar kann nämlich sein das ich ne ältere Version installiert habe
<^GeCk0^> gubuntu ebenso, dort kannst du pakete aktualisieren, aber wenn von 12.04 auf 12.10 aktualisert wird musst du komplett neu aufsetzen
<^GeCk0^> ich rede nur von ubuntu pakete
<bekks> Easy Peasy war nie supported. Damit ist das kein Ubuntu-Support.
<^GeCk0^> inoffizielle dürfen eben nicht die meta-pakete verwenden
<PrinzPfeifi> achso
<^GeCk0^> ja leider
<PrinzPfeifi> hmm ich überleg mir eh ob easy peasy dann so sicher ist =D
<PrinzPfeifi> ich hätte es cool gefunden für das netbook meiner mutter ^^
<^GeCk0^> da brauchste nicht lange überlegen
<PrinzPfeifi> Ist nämlich ziemlich bedienerfreundlich finde ich.
<^GeCk0^> meiner mutter würde ich niemals linux aufspielen
<PrinzPfeifi> warum nicht?
<^GeCk0^> sonst ruft die mich ja jeden Tag an...
<PrinzPfeifi> ja naja eben nicht easy peasy ist schon recht bedienerfreundlich wie ich finde...
<^GeCk0^> trotzdem kommst du kaum bei linux-distros an der konsole vorbei
<PrinzPfeifi> aber wenn sich dann jeder horst bei ihr einhacken kann weil irgendwelche sicherheitslücken nicht geschlossen werden oder was wär das natürlich auch nicht so toll =D
<^GeCk0^> siehe mein Problem vorhin
<^GeCk0^> jo auch
<^GeCk0^> auf meinem netbook läuft jetzt xubuntu
<PrinzPfeifi> naja gut wenn ich einmal alles installiert hätte die braucht ja nur drucker, Internetbrowser und ein libre office
<^GeCk0^> auch ganz nett
<PrinzPfeifi> also hälst du easy peasy nicht für sicher oder? ^^
<ring1> jungs, hier ist ubuntu support. die plauderecke ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<PrinzPfeifi> hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<bekks> PrinzPfeifi: Ja. Hier ist Support.
<PrinzPfeifi> Easy Peasy ist doch ubuntu irgendwie oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<PrinzPfeifi> ah ok
<PrinzPfeifi> :(
<bekks> Sagte ich ja nur mehrmals.
<^GeCk0^> basiert zumindest auf einer alten version von ubuntu
<PrinzPfeifi> ok danke dann bin ich mal ruhig ^^ hat sich somit dann sowieso erledigt das Thema dann kauf ich ihr wohl doch mal ein mac book air ;D
<_Phil_> igitt
<^GeCk0^> pff
<_Phil_> es riecht nach angefressenen Aepfeln
<bekks> !ot > _Phil_ 
<kubine> _Phil_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> *seufz* ist nun bitte wieder gut
<spY|da> nabend, mein kubuntu fährt nicht runter sondern bleibt wie bei alten win95 zeiten stehen, wenn ich den powerknopf drücke ist der rechner dann sofort aus 
<spY|da> jemand ne ahnung warum der stehen bleiben könnte statt sich runter zu fahren? 
<^GeCk0^> kenn ich, meiner hängt sich auch immer beim runterfahren auf
<jokrebel> spY|da: ACPI ist da meist ein gutes Stichwort.
<tiax> habt Ihr was geändert? Ging's mit der derzeitigen Konfiguration schon mal?
<tiax> Schuss in's Blaue: in 12.04 gibt's nen Bug, bei dem auf manchen Maschinen zwar gehalten wird aber nicht ausgemacht
<^GeCk0^> seit 12.04 hab ich die probleme ebenso, auch bei gubuntu und mint, ebenso bei ubuntu mit unity
<tiax> kann man ausprobieren, wenn man sudo poweroff eingibt. WEnn das geht, ist sonst meist alles ok
<tiax> achtung: dabei geht natürlich der PC aus ;-)
<tiax> falls es das ist, in /etc/defaults/halt von HALT=halt auf HALT=poweroff umstellen
<^GeCk0^> ich teste das mal eben ;)
<^GeCk0^> und sagt mir ob die away-msg weg ist wenn ich zurück bin ;)
<^GeCk0^> re... er hängt trotzdem
<^GeCk0^> bei dir auch?
<spY|da> jokrebel, danke ich hatte bei der installation acpi=off gewaehlt und war mir nicht bewusst das der installer diese einstellung fuer das system uebernimmt 
<jokrebel> spY|da: Gerne
<patr|ck> nabend
<patr|ck> gibts ein tool mit dem ich zeitgesteuert einen audio stream speichern kann?
<mrkramps> patr|ck: cronjob mit streamripper?
<mrkramps> ah nej, at mit streamripper
<patr|ck> ja, denn die lösung mit rhythmbox stinkt mir jetzt schon
<mrkramps> patr|ck: siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetradio_aufzeichnen
<kubine> Title: Internetradio aufzeichnen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<patr|ck> yep, danke
<Guest79458> wie kann man sich hier eigentlich registrieren?
<mrkramps> Guest79458: wo?
<Guest79458> hier im Channel
<mrkramps> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<Guest79458> danke! :)
<dreamon> Wenn ich ein modprobe bei jedem mal aufgerufen haben möchte. Wo trag ich das am Besten ein? rc.local oder gehört das in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<bekks> Letzteres.
<dreamon> muß ich da eine neue datei anlegen und die modprobe dort eintragen.?
<bekks> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Merci. /etc/modules 
<dreamon> Gibt es einen Webserver, anstelle apache der vielleicht nicht so umfangreich ist.?
<guntbert> dreamon: lighttpd
<jokrebel> dreamon: 2 sec Google fördert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste#Webserver zutage
<kubine> Title: Serverdienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-06
<panther_> HI kann mir jemand bei einer nachträglich  installierten  zu einer schon bestehenden Ubuntu Root Partition helfen?
<panther_> Hi weiß einer wie ich eine verschlüsselte Partition in das boot einer unverschlüsselten schreibe?
<talsamon> guten morgen, ...wie kann ich den Nummernblock belegen,zum Beispiel "{" auf AltGr + 1 ??
<jokrebel> talsamon: Vielleicht mittels eigener Tastaturkürzel in den System-Einstellungen bei Tastatur/Tastaturkürzel
<dreamon_> Angenommen man hat ein ziemlich schwaches Notebook, was könnte man bei Ubuntu weglassen? Habe schon auf classic umgestellt.
<bekks> MAn kann nichts weglassen um etwas schneller zu machen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Nunja. Wenige sinne von schneller, sonder vielmehr das der Speicher wenig ausgelastet wird.. da die die schwachstelle bei dem Notebook
<bekks> Zeig ,al ein free -m
<bekks> In einem pastebin.
<talsamon> jokrebel,  hmm, na ja werd ich mal probieren
<dreamon_> www.paste.ubuntu.com/1263417/
<dreamon_> ohne www.. 
<bekks> Ist doch alles super. Die Kiste nur 289 von 495MB und swapped nicht.
<bekks> *nutzt
<Knallkopp_02> guten morgen
<dreamon_> bekks, Hab ja auch noch nichts gestartet. Wenn ich aber softwarecenter starte und z.B. vlc installieren will.. dann ackert er 1/2stunde.. (festplatter rattert) und es geht nichts voran.
<dreamon_> Kann sogut wie nichts mehr steuern
<bekks> Das liegt an der lahmen CPU und der langsamen Festplatte. Nicht am RAM.
<talsamon> jokrebel,  ähem --> den punkt Tastatur/Tastaturkürzel gibts bei mir nicht
<dreamon_> habs gerade nochmal versucht.. jetzt installiert er.. vorhin hat er ewig rumgemacht.. seltsam
<bekks> Das nennt man Cache  :)
<Knallkopp_02> ich bräuchte hilfe bei iptables, wenn ich den service stoppe bekomme ich logischerweise die verbindung zum server, aber wenn ich über iptables den gewünschten port freigebe geht es nicht, kann mir da wer helfen
<bekks> dreamon_: Der Kram, den das Softwarecenter einlesen muss, lag schon in großen Teilen im Cache.
<dreamon_> Mußte hart abschalten, lief nicht mehr weiter.. nur Hdd ist gerattert
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Das Softwarecenter ist nicht grade ne leichtegewichtige Anwendung für nen schwachen Rechner. Nimm halt apt-get im Terminal.
<bekks> dreamon_: Mann muss nie hart abschalten, man kann einfach warten.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich würde synaptic oder terminalfenster nehmen, aber ist nicht meine Maschine.. da muß es halt möglichst einfach sein.
<jokrebel> …was sogar besser wäre…
<dreamon_> 1/2Stunde, ohne noch was bedienen zu können.. Außerdem wollte bekks den "free -m".. da würde er an Weihnachten noch warten ;)
<dreamon_> Habe gedacht, das die HDD vielleicht defekt ist aber palimpset(oder so ähnlich) sagt das die HDD ok ist.
<bekks> Dann tausch den Rechner aus. 512Mb sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß, und die CPU/Festplatte können auch nur steinalt sein.
<dreamon_> bekks, Meine frau ist auch Steinalt.. aber austauschen.. ;)  (scherz beiseite. Da mädel hat die Kohle nicht)
<bekks> Ja, dann muss man mit diesen Gegebenheiten leben.
<bekks> Oder sich angewöhnen ein Terminal statt das Software-Center zu nutzen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Oder Optimieren. Kann man nicht den Indexdienst oder son zeug bei 12.04 abschalten.. ?
<bekks> Ich habe keinen Indexdienst unter 12.04
<Knallkopp_02> ich bräuchte hilfe bei iptables, wenn ich den service stoppe bekomme ich logischerweise die verbindung zum server, aber wenn ich über iptables den gewünschten port freigebe geht es nicht, kann mir da wer helfen
<bekks> Wenn Du meinst, dass man da noch was optiomieren kann, dann tue es. :)
<dreamon_> bekks, Daher meine Frage nach dem Optimieren, hätte ja sein können das jemand weiß was unnütz ist. "scrollbar*" z.B. auf das kann man hervorragend verzichten.
<talsamon> dreamon, zeitgeitst könnte man abschalten falls läuft
<talsamon> zeitgeist
<beaver74> dreamon_, lxde wollt ihr nicht laufen haben?
<dreamon_> talsamon, Danke, danach werde ich schauen. 
<dreamon_> beaver74, hmm. da kann ich ihr dann wieder nicht helfen.. ehr weniger
<beaver74> die Oberfläche ist doch fast selbsterklärend, dreamon_ 
<beaver74> dreamon_, gefühlt dürfte der Rechner unter der GUI um einiges schneller laufen
<dreamon_> beaver74, Nunja. Mal sehen, wenn es wirklich nicht brauchbar ist, dann werde ich es in Erwägung ziehen. Danke
<dreamon_> Ich stell gerade fest da noch was grafisch animiert wird. Mal schauen wie ich das abschalte
<talsamon> dreamon,  überhaupt schauen ob die Graphiktreiber und Xorg einstellungen passen
<dreamon_> talsamon, jockey-gtk meldet keinen Treiber zum installieren. So das ich davon ausgehe, das er mit der Radeon RV250 [FireGL9000] klarkommt.
<beaver74> dreamon_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten -3D-Beschleunigung überprüfen
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<talsamon> dreamon_,  ich würd mir auch die ausgabe von xrandr, lsmod ansehen, und nen blick in die Xorg.0.log zusätzlich machen
<dreamon_> Merkwürdig, mache gerade ein sudo apt-get upgrade .. und jetzt ackert die Festplatte wie blöde, und kann nichtmal mehr die Maus bewegen, nichts eingeben, aber hadd rattert
<beaver74> dann lass ihn arbeiten :)
<bekks> dreamon_: Das Problem wurde Dir vorhin erklärt.
<dreamon_> Auch wenn sich die Maus nicht bewegt? das ist doch net normal. 
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Das nennt man I/O hog.
<bekks> Dein Rechner hat soviel mit I/O zu tun, dass keine Rechenzeit mehr für den Mauszeiger übrigbleibt.
<beaver74> dreamon_, was sitzt denn da für eine CPU und HDD im Rechner.. wurde das schon gesagt? (ot ende)
<beaver74> nur mal so, um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen :)
<dreamon_> beaver74, Sag ich dir, sobald er sich beruhig hat, HDD 60GB.
<beaver74> schon ok, dreamon_ .. sollte man nur im Hinterkopf behalten.. ich würde den Durchsatz der Platte mal prüfen und mit dem Datenblatt vergleichen.. und evtl schauen ob sich am Kernel was machen lässt.. und sofort LXDE nebenher installieren
<dreamon_> Da läuft ja mein Raspberry noch schneller ;) CPU ist ein Intel P4 2.66Ghz. Da sollte doch was gehen.. mein Raspberry hat glaub 700mhz und 256mb
<dreamon_> Jetzt ist die Paketverwaltung durch und die HDD rattert immer noch.. Kein Programm tut noch was.. 
<beaver74> übel :)
<k1l_> dreamon_: du verlgeichst nicht ernstahft nen ARM mit nem x86 Pentium 4, oder?
<k1l_> "ich hab auch nen blaues auto was viel schneller ist als das blaue auto meines nachbarn"
<dreamon_> k1l_, Ich hab aber nicht nur die Farben angegeben.
<k1l_> dreamon_: trotzdem vergleichst du äpfel mit birnen. ich könnte auch die anzahl der türen am auto mitangeben, würde aber nichts ändern :)
<dreamon_> k1l_, Najaaaa.. dein Vergleich hinkt aber auch.. ;)
<bekks> Nope. :)
<dreamon_> bekks, Haha.. das war ja klar, das du nun auch noch anfängst, jokrebel .. wo bist du..?
<bekks> Ein ARM funktioniert vällig anders als x86, und ist daher so gut wie gar nicht vergleichbar. Bis auf die Anzahl der Türen.
<k1l_> dreamon_: das ist nämlich kein vergleich. darauf will ich hinaus
<dreamon_> Wie kann ich den Process rausfinden, der die Festplatte hier lahmliegt.
<bekks> dreamon_: Es ist schön, dass du es lustig findest, wenn Leute mehr Ahnung haben als Du :)
<bekks> iotop
<jokrebel> dreamon_: OT ;-)
<dreamon_> Ich vermute immer noch einen HDD schaden, weil nix darauf gemacht wird, aber er rattert und rattert. das iotop zu installieren, erscheint da schon sehr sehr zäh.
<k1l_> wird da vlt geswappt`
<k1l_> ?
<jokrebel> k1l_: Was bei 512MB RAM kein Wunder wäre…
<dreamon_> Wie groß sollte eine swap, eines systems sein, das nur 512MB ram hat?
<dreamon_> Im Moment ist es 1GB
<beaver74> imho passt das schon, dreamon_ 
<dreamon_> Wenn ich Softwarecenter starte, dann zeigt free -m an, total 495, used 482, free 13 ..Wenn ich dann noch was installiere.. dann wirds losgehen?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wie oft eigentlich noch? RAm aufrüsten oder kein Softwarecenter sondern apt-get benutzen oder sich damit abfinden, dass dann halt dauert und das System lahmlegt. Du wirst aus einem Käfer auch mit nochsoviel modden keinen Porsche machen können…
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Und es ist (nach wie vor) eigentlich eher ein Thema für nebenan im Offtopic.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Du wiederholst dich. Mich interessiert da Grundlegendes. Woran man erkennt wann das swap los geht, und du weißt es nicht, deswegen fängst du an mich vertreiben zu wollen.  Ich kann den PC auch zum Fenster rauswerfen, ist auch eine Lösung. (für mich nicht akzeptabel)
<k1l_> dreamon_: woran man das erkennt? du kannst es in "free" nachguken
<dreamon_> k1l_, Nicht wirklich. Wenn ich hier auf meinem Großen Rechner schaue, der Zeigt total 3990, used 3740, free 249 ich merke aber nichts davon das er was swap..  Obwohl swap total 7725, used 667, free 7058 anzeigt. 
<k1l_> du kannst auch die swappiness einstellen. aber bei zuwenig ram hat man nicht so viele möglichkeiten zwischen prozesse killen oder swappen
<k1l_> dreamon_: nopasten :/
<dreamon_> k1l_, Gutes Notebook 4GB/DualCore -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1263582/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Das swappen geht los, wenn der RAM voll ist und ist erkennbar an free und daran, dass die Festplatte nur noch am rödeln ist … Und das wurde Dir mehrfach gesagt und mehrere Lösungsansätze präsentiert. Wenn Du das nicht akzepieren willst hat das aber wie auch schon mehrfach erwähnt IMHO nichts mehr im Support-Kanal zu suchen.
<beaver74> dreamon_, der Wert hinter '-/+ buffers/cache' unter 'free' ist wichtig.. läuft der gegen null, wird die /swap verwendet (grob gesagt)
<dreamon_> k1l_, Altes Notebook 512MB/60GB -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1263584/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> dreamon_: erklärung zu free http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<kubine> Title: Help! Linux ate my RAM! (at www.linuxatemyram.com)
<dreamon_> beaver74, Ah.. Das ist des Pudels Kern. Dann weiß ich worauf ich achten muß. Danke!
<beaver74> :)
<dreamon_> k1l_, Danke das schau ich mir genauer an.
<dreamon_> Ja, da steht genau das drin was beaver74 geschrieben hat. Dachte das ist 90% voll.. Nun ist klar.
<LeMike> Hallo. ich habe einen neuen benutzer in einer neuen gruppe angelegt und möchte ein "git clone" machen. allerdings kommt "gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring ...". wozu ist das da? weiß nicht wie das weggeht.
<dAnjou> LeMike: das sind drei sachen, die nich unbedingt viel miteinander zu tun haben.
<dAnjou> LeMike: erzähl mal die geschichte dahinter
<PBeck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/932177
<kubine> Title: Bug #932177 “XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initiali...” : Bugs : “gnome-keyring” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PBeck> da schreibt einer er hat das problem auch bei git clone
<PBeck> LeMike: du nutzt unity?
<PBeck> wieso möchte überhaupt git zugriff auf gnome-keyring?
<LeMike> ich hab keine ahnung warum das zugriff möchte. bin in der konsole und wollte da ein clone machen, dann meckert es damit.
<LeMike> irgendwas ist hier noch viel mehr im argen. phpStorm sagt ich könne keine dateien anlegen, obwohl ich in der gruppe bin (sagt "id") und der ordner 775 für die gruppe
<PBeck> LeMike: unity?
<LeMike> gnome-shell
<PBeck> LeMike: was schreibt cat /etc/issue
<LeMike> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<PBeck> http://www.beduine.de/?p=716
<kubine> Title: Workaround #2: couldn’t connect to: /tmp/keyring-xyz/pkcs11 | ..::beduine.de::.. (at www.beduine.de)
<PBeck> schaust mal ob das ne lösung wäre
<PBeck> für was wird den gnome-keyring alles verwendet?
<PBeck> deinstallieren ist ja doof
<PBeck> speichert ja meine ich auch passwörter für evolution, pgp etc mit?
<PBeck> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=783568
<kubine> Title: Bug 783568 WARNING: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-SqfLpI/pkcs11 (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<LeMike> ok. die fehlermeldung ist weg. aber... rofl: Bad owner or permissions on /foo/.ssh/config und die datei ist leer und 775 für die gruppe. ich geh was essen, den fehler schaff ich bestimmt noch. vielen dank PBeck! hat geholfen
<PBeck> LeMike: was hast gemacht? das unset?
<LeMike> unset GNOME_KEYRING_PID & unset GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL
<LeMike> genau
<PBeck> also guten hungen LeMike ;)
<LeMike> danke
<leszek> hi
<armnstrong> jj
<apricot1> hallo hab versehentlich ubuntu 32bit auf ne SSD installaiert. Will 64-bit installieren. Bei ubuntuusers steht, dass neu partitionieren/formatieren mit secure-erase nicht mehr nötig ist. Beim Installieren ist 'Formatieren' nicht anklickbar. Wie lösch ich die SSD?
<grossing> Partition löschen und neu anlegen, neues Dateisystem anlegen lassen
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> bin etwas unsicher über die benötigte Partitionsgröße von /. Home und temp und swap werden ausgelagert. Nur System, Programme, Boot usw. sollen auf die SSD. Genügen da 30GB?
<grossing> apricot1, ausgelagert heißt auf eine HDD?
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> temp ins RAM
<k1l> auf swap würde ich mal verzichten, wenn du kein suspend willst
<apricot1> suspend will ich schon haben
<grossing> 30GB sollten locker reichen für /
<k1l> home mit den ganzen daten auf die hdd zu legen halt eich auch für nicht gut. man will doch eben schnelle daten
<apricot1> home ist bei meiner HD schon 150GB
<apricot1> geht auch ne kleine home auf der SSD und eine "Erweiterung" auf der HD?
<k1l> ich würde da eher die daten im home auf eine datenpartition packen
<apricot1> ja das meinte ich. Also die config-Ordner auf der SSD und Daten auf die HD
<apricot1> wo kann ich etwas über dieses 'Splitting' nachlesen?
<catweazle> apricot1: warum machste dir keine Partition auf der HD die du einfach DATA nennst
<catweazle> da kannste deine Bilder, Filme und all den Schmarrn reinpacken
<apricot1> und wie verbinde ich die mit /home .. *dummfrag*
<catweazle> garnicht, hänge sie einfach als /DATA ein oder nenn sie wie du willst
<apricot1> ok und die home für config und ähnliches. reichen dann 30 GB auf der SSD auch noch?
<tobias_> hi ich hätt mal kurz ne frage vielleicht weiß einer von euch ne lösung der dash wurde ja glaub ich in der neuesten version von ubuntu kleiner gemacht so das er nicht den ganzen bildschirm mehr abdeckt. gibt es ne möglichkeit wie man den wieder auf den gesamten bildschirm kriegt??
<Minipluto> Tos: welche Version ist für dich denn die neue Version?
<Minipluto> Tos: in 12.04 brauchst du nur links oben aufs Maximieren-Knöpfchen klicken
<Tos> Minipluto: danke das hab ich garnet gesehen gehabt das knöpfchen denn das letzte mal hatte ich es aufm laptop und da war es schon maximiert danke-)
<panther_> Hi
<LupusE> hi
<panther_> Hi, wie kann ich eine zusätzliche root Partition in mein grub eintragen? Also ich hab derzeit zwei Ubuntu System auf zwei Platten.
<LupusE> du willst diese aber nicht in / einhängen?
<LupusE> also als extra laufwerk.
<LupusE> dann sollte dir mount helfen, wnen du es dauerhaft haben willst ggf die fstab.
<panther_> ist ein separates System. Ich will das ich zwisch Root Partitio auf /dev/sdX und Root Part auf /dev/sdY wählten kann.
<panther_> also in der Grub Auswahl
<panther_> hatte ein zusätzliche Installation gemacht. Dann lief aber Grub nicht mehr. Also hab ich eine chroot Wiederherstellung gemacht. 
<panther_> Jetzt kann ich aber nur noch auf die ersten Installation zugreifen.
<LupusE> aehm... das macht mein grub voll automatisch.
<LupusE> wenn du dualboot haben willst traegst du einfach in deine grub config ein, wo die zweite partition sich befendet?
<k1l> panther_: mach mal nen update-grub
<k1l> und wenn das mit den beiden gleichen ubuntus nict zurecht kommt dann machste halt nen eigenes custom script
<panther_> k1l: hab ich grad. Muss noch dazu sagen das die neue Part verschlüsselt ist. Krieg die Meldung >No volume groups found<
<k1l> achso, bei verschlüsselung bin ich raus
<LupusE> dann steig eich hier aus.
<panther_> :(
<LupusE> wer verschluesselung nutzt solte wissen, wie sie eingesetzt wird ... und ich tue beides nicht.
<panther_> Danke trotzdem ;)
<panther_> ja wollts mal ausprobieren, ist aber etwas frickelich
<zerwas> panther_, vielleicht hast du die chroot-wiederherstellung nicht ordentlich gemacht. kennst du diesen artikel? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Ins-verschluesselte-System-wechseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zerwas> panther_, dort steht auch etwas zur aktualisierung der grub-konfiguration
<panther_> zerwas: nee die hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Frage: wenn ich dann update-grub mach, wird dann nicht nur die verschlüsselte Part gelesen. Weil ich wollte beide Partitionen in grub eintragen.
<zerwas> ja, wird alles eingetragen was GRUB findet, siehe Lupus' Aussage eben
<panther_> zerwas: ich musste nämlich die Alternative Installation machen, dann wurde da aber anscheinden der Bootloader in /dev/sda geschrieben, wo aber nicht die root Partition liegt. 
<LupusE> das ist egal.
<LupusE> denn gub wird in /dev/sda geschrieben, und von dort aus muss es auf eine partiton zugreifen (am bestne die unvershcluesselte), findet dort die config und bootet das ausgewählte system. nachdme du ihm manuell die crypt-parameter mitgegeben hast.
<panther_> also ich hatte den Artikel schon gelesen :) Hatte es dann aber mit dem Skript gemacht, was offenbar aber nicht merh mit Precise funktioniert.
<LupusE> vertraue keinem script, welches du nicht slebst geschrieben hast, deine daten an.
<zerwas> panther_, /dev/sda ist der MBR der Platte, das ist schon in Ordnung
<panther_> Da kamen aber bei Partitionen im Bootloader vor. 
<panther_> zerwas: ja bei mir lag aber, was ich jetzt auch weiß, die Ubuntu Root Part auf /dev/sdc
<LupusE> wollen wir die basics klären?
<panther_> klar
<LupusE> dein bios startet das system, dazu wird eine bootplatte ausgewählt.
<LupusE> dort muss dann in dne mbr der bootloader geschrieben sein. lilo wurde komplett dort rein geschrieben, grub nimmt dort nur den anfang und verweisst auf /boot/, wo der rest steht.
<LupusE> /boot/ kann dnan auch auf /dev/sdc[n] sein, vorausgesetzt das dateisystem ist lesbar.
<LupusE> wenn du keine ahnung vom system hast, willst du evtl beim crypted system /boot/ auslagern, uncrypted um dir die shcmerzen zu ersparen?
<panther_> LupusE: hab ich gemacht. Was mir nicht klar ist, wie das mit der /boot/ auf der der unverschlüsselten kollidiert?
<LupusE> zwei systeme, zwei /boot ... dann darf es nicht kolidieren. zwei systmee durch eine /boot/ zu starten traue ich dir nicht zu.
<zerwas> panther_, kurze Anmerkung: Ubuntu unterstützt auch die Verschlüsselung des Home-Verzeichnisses anstatt des ganzen Systems, vielleicht reicht das deinen Zwecken ja auch
<panther_> LupusE: ja dann ist es soweit ja gut. Hab zwei /boot/. Wenn ich jetzt auf der crypted das update-grub mache, sollten beide erscheinen?
<LupusE> 'sollten'. wenn die automagik nicht funktioniert, musst du wohl selbst die config editieren.
<panther_> aber das mach ich dann über /etc/default/grub?
<LupusE> vom gerade geladenem system, ja.
<panther_> okay, werd es über chroot und update-grub auf der verschlüsselten Platte versuchen. WEnn das nicht funktioniert, muss ich halt nochmal eine thread aufmachen.
<LupusE> oder erst 2 unverschlüsselte systeme aufsetzen. dann ein verschlüsseltes. dann beide erkentnisse kombinieren.
<panther_> .)
<LupusE> das war ein ernst gemeinter tipp.
<panther_> Ja klar, werd es probieren, werde es probieren, bleibt mir ja nicht anderes übrig als learning by doing ;) 
<panther_> Danke für die Hilfe!
<leszek> re
<Tos> hi kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich die wiki seite finde zum apache2 web server da gibts ja glaub ich von ubuntu ne wiki seite dazu
<Tos> brauch nur den link
<Minipluto> Tos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache ?
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tos> danke genau das meinte ich
<Minipluto> das ist doch sofort der erste Treffer wenn man nach apache sucht o.O
<ring2> Tos, man kann sich das ubuntuusers wiki auch als search engine im firefox hinzufügen. das ist sehr praktisch, einfach z.b apache eintippen und gut ;)
<Fuchs> unser Wiki kommt zum Glueck so oder so immer weit oben bei google :p 
<PBeck> hi
<watchme> hi
<Amkei> hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem mit Gnome2 (Lucid)
<Amkei> wann immer ich mit einem Fenster oder Panel interagiere funktionieren die Tastenkombinationen nicht mehr 
<Amkei> erst wenn ich mit der Maus auf den Desktop clicke sind die Tastaturkombinationen wieder "unlocked"
<Amkei> kann sich da jemand einen Reim drauf machen?
<alexxor__> nabend
<alexxor__> habe 12.04 mit vmware player installiert, danach musste ich mich in vmware tools einloggen. jetz, wie starte ich den desktop?
<bekks> Welchen Desktop?
<alexxor__> die grafische oberflaeche, unity?
<bekks> "Einschalten, warten, einloggen, fertig."
<alexxor__> eben nicht
<bekks> Eben doch. Erzähl uns doch mal die ganze Geschichte. Und vor allem - was VMware Player damit zu tun hat.
<alexxor__> ok, mir fehlt vmware tools fuer linux
<bekks> Dann lade dir den Kram bei vmware herunter.
<alexxor__> dabei
<alexxor__> yo laeuft :)
<alexxor__> hab problem mit dem language support, hab deutsch installiert, aber kanns nich auswaehlen
<alexxor__> also tastatur ist auf us
#ubuntu-de 2012-10-07
<alexxor__> bye
<ben1u> moin, ist es möglich, das System welches sich hinter zsync verbirgt auch auf torrent zu übertragen?
<ben1u> z.B. Mithilfe von torrent anstatt zsync die 12.04.1 ISO Images auf 12.04.2 upzudaten?
<romibi> was könnte die ursache dafür sein, dass die fstab-einträge beim booten nicht geladen werden aber bei mount -a ?
<k1l_> das die platten da noch nicht fertig sind mit anlaufen?
<romibi> ist ein smbfs und ein cifs eintrag
<apollo13> netzwerk noch down?
<apollo13> wäre jetzt zb bei network-manager nicht unerwartet
<romibi> vielleicht.. ..hab ich auch schon als möglichkeit erachtet.. ..aber wie beheben?
<apollo13> naja statische config in /etc/network/interfaces ist wohl das einfachste um das zu verifizieren
<k1l_> ich glaube erst mit 12.10 macht der NM vor dem login das netzwerk an
<romibi> ist schon statisch
<apollo13> dann logfiles gucken
<romibi> phu welches logfile :S (da sind so viele aber nichts mit 'fstab' ...)
<apollo13> messages kern.log wäre meine ersten kandidaten
<romibi> hab nach mount und nach dem ordnernamen gesucht... ...nichts interessantes gefunden...
<romibi> hm scheint das gleiche problem wie hier zu sein.. ..kann aber mit der antwort mit dem häckchen nichts anfangen... http://serverfault.com/questions/412852/mount-etc-fstab-at-startup
<kubine> Title: Mount /etc/fstab at startup - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<romibi> ist zwar nicht ubuntu aber naja
<romibi> ich versuch's jetzt via post-up-befehle in der interfaces-datei...
<sirhenry> moin, wie kann ich unter ubuntu unvollständige rar dateien entpacken, gerade so viel wie geht
<sirhenry> habe 98% davon
<Damagooo> sirhenry: -kb 
<sirhenry> Damagooo, thx
<subz3r0> hab nen fehler im kernel.log und syslog... "[mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved"
<subz3r0> sehe den fehler auch manchmal beim booten, kurz bevor der anmeldescreen kommt
<subz3r0> jmd. ne idee was das sein kann? memory defekt? Kernel mag meinen RAM nicht?
<Damagooo> teste dein RAM hal mit memtest dann kannst das evtl ausschließen 
<Damagooo> *halt
<subz3r0> sonst keine idee? :>
<Damagooo> subz3r0: klar aber du solltest anfangen Dinge auszuschließen da wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du dein RAM eben testet 
<subz3r0> eben is gut, dauert ewig bis 100% ;)
<subz3r0> naja dann reboote ich mal. bbl
<DarkShadow> Hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit Gnome 3 unter Xubuntu zu installieren?
<anarchomarx> DarkShadow: wie, unter xubuntu
<anarchomarx> das ist doch der sinn von Xubuntu dass man da KEIN Gnome 3 at
<anarchomarx> hat
<DarkShadow> Ich wollte es mal testen da ich mit dem Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte das eventuell nutzen würde.
<anarchomarx> achso
<anarchomarx> ja sollte ghen
<anarchomarx> die Pakete sind ja alle verfügbar
<DarkShadow> Desweiteren wollte ich fragen wie das mit den Treibern bei AMD Grafikkarten ist. So weit wie ich gehört habe sollen die nämlich nicht so gut sein.
<DarkShadow> Weil ich überlege zwischen nvidia und AMD
<Damagooo> DarkShadow: einfach das metapaket installieren von gnome3
<anarchomarx> dann nicht
<subz3r0> re
<subz3r0> so... memtest ist fertig, kein fehler am RAM
<subz3r0> fehler ist selbstredend immer noch im kernel.log "system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved"
<subz3r0> hab auch schon nach dem fehler gesucht, allerdings keine schlüssige antwort gefunden, woran es denn liegen kann
<I-Punkt> welchen Ornder meines /home Backup darf ich nicht nach einer Neuinstallation zurückspiegeln, damit die Unity-Oberfläche auf default bleib? Hintergrund: Nach Neuinstallation läuft Unity, wenn ich das Backup zurückspiegel, ist nur noch der Hintergrund da. Compiz zurücksetzten bringt nix, unity-Plugin ist aktiviert.
<subz3r0> .gconf & ./config/dconf müssten es sein
<Guest79458> subz3r0, sicher, dass das ein Fehler ist?!
<Guest79458> "system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved"
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Mehrfach auf 100% Pass?
<subz3r0> Guest, bin mir nicht schlüssing. allerdings da es manchmal beim boote kurz vor dem loginscreen in rot angezeigt wird, gehe ich davon aus
<Guest79458> für mich klingt das nach 'ner einfachen Info
<I-Punkt> mal schaun....thx
<subz3r0> jokrebel, 2x. und diverse tests mehrfach. ingesamt 6 passes
<Guest79458> ich habe bei mir mehrere solcher Meldungen - trotzdem läuft alles problemlos
<catweazle> subz3r0: hast aber wenig Speicher drin
<Guest79458> zumindest habe ich keine Abstürze oder freezes
<Guest79458> subz3r0, was ist denn dein _eigentliches_ Problem?
<Guest79458> also der Fehler
<subz3r0> Guest79458, dass ich nen Fehler in rot angezeigt bekomme kurz vorm Loginscreen. 
<subz3r0> da möchte ich halt wissen was es ist
<Guest79458> stürzt die Kiste denn ab oder sowas?
<subz3r0> catweazle, jo.. 4 gigs. einige tests dauern auch ned so lang =) test 1 ist in secs durch...
<catweazle> du musst auch full-featured modus einstellen
<subz3r0> letztens 1x. user/pass eingegeben, dann peng reboot
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Wer sagt denn, dass es ein Fehler ist? Oder ist das nur Deine Vermutung, wegen der Farbe rot?
<Guest79458>  dmesg |grep "could not be reserved"|wc -l
<Guest79458> 7
<Guest79458> noch Fragen?
<subz3r0> jokrebel, ganz einfach, diesen eintrag gab es vor x tagen/wochen nicht
<subz3r0> und normal zeigt er mir alle fehler in rot an... wie zb "stopping early crypto disks" auch
<catweazle> google kennt das auch schon, scheint aber nicht sonderlich zu stören
<Guest79458> subz3r0, hast Du seitdem den Kernel upgedated?
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Was ihn aber deshalb nicht zu einer _Fehler_-Meldung macht.
<subz3r0> Guest79458, zeigt er mir nix an
<subz3r0> dmesg findet dazu nix
<subz3r0> jo, spiele immer neue kernels ein. Hab einen davor versucht, da war es auch noch so
<Guest79458> subz3r0, dann zeigt er es wahrscheinlich direkt nach dem Booten an
<Guest79458> subz3r0, hast Du seitdem den Kernel upgedated?
<subz3r0> jo hab ich
<Guest79458> also kann es auch davon kommen
<subz3r0> uname -r = 3.2.0-31-generic
<Guest79458> es muss ja in der früheren Kernelversion noch nicht aufgetreten sein
<subz3r0> Guest79458, das merkwürdige ist, dass andere leute den logeintrag auch haben. hab mal google bemüht bevor ich hier rein bin. selbst mit ubuntu 10.10 kam sowas schon in diversen logs vor
<Guest79458> subz3r0, ja, der ist aktuell
<subz3r0> auch andere distris haben zb "[mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved" im kernel.log
<jokrebel> welches FEHL-Verhalten macht es den zu einem Fehler?
<subz3r0> ob es nun nen fehler ist oder nicht, ist auch eher nebensächlich. merkliche probleme habe ich nicht, finds nur komisch woher das auf einmal kommt. vorallem halt vorm loginscreen in rot sichtbar... will eher verstehen was dieser eintrag aussagt
<Guest79458> ja, aber das ist ja auch nur ein ganz kleiner Adressbereich
<subz3r0> also bis auf den reboot letztens der direkt nach dem einloggen kam... sonst läuft die kiste. hab hier noch ne andere, mit fast den gleichen bauteilen. da hab ich es nicht im log. 
<Guest79458> das ist ein Sandkorn in einem großen Haufen Sand
<Guest79458> und wenn dieser Speicherbereich halt schon belegt ist, kann er nicht nochmal belegt werden - so einfach ist das!
<subdesign> wer weiss wann kommt version 12.10 ?
<subz3r0> ja, aber womit? und wieso hab ich es auf dem anderen rechner nicht?
<Guest79458> Konsequenzenzen hat das absolut gar keine!
<subz3r0> bis auf das dvd-laufwerk sind exakt die gleichen komponenten verbaut
<jokrebel> subdesign : .  Für künftige Ubuntu-Versionen  bist Du hier (noch) falsch, da hier nur "aktuelle" Ubuntu-Versionen supportet werden. Bitte Fragen zu Alpha- oder Beta-Versionen in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 stellen. DANKE!
<Guest79458> der ist aber nicht absolut baugleich, oder?
<subz3r0> doch
<subz3r0> selbst die firmwares sind gleich
<Guest79458> sicher?
<subz3r0> 100%
<subdesign> danke
<subz3r0> auch bios revs... oder die revs der mainboards
<Guest79458> da bin ich jetzt leider überfragt
<Guest79458> da musst Du mal die dmesg-outputs der beiden (gleich nach dem booten) jeweils abspeichern und per diff miteinander vergleichen
<Guest79458> subz3r0, boote mal neu und schau mal nach, wie oft Du den String in dmesg findest
<subz3r0> hier mal nen kleiner auszug ausm kernel.log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411007/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest79458> ja, auch 7 Stück - wie bei mir
<subz3r0> richtig ist aber, dass es bei dem logeintrag um dem RAM geht?
<subz3r0> den
<subz3r0> suggeriert mir das "mem" im log =)
<Guest79458> ja, das sind Speicheradressen
<subz3r0> wie gesagt, bin ich nicht der einzige: http://www.google.de/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=system+00:0b:+[mem+0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]+could+not+be+reserved&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=anBxUIuXD4_Bswb5tYD4Cg&gbv=1&sei=anBxUKG1FaTO4QS0ooHYBA
<kubine> Title: system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<subz3r0> knapp 5k einträge zu dem mist
<Guest79458> aber da steht noch nicht einmal ein warning, geschweige denn ein error!
<subz3r0> hab nicht alle durch *g*. geht aber auch nicht wirklich einer drauf ein
<Guest79458> also debuglevel info!
<Guest79458> ich hoffe, du bist nicht paranoid! ;)
<subz3r0> Guest79458, jo - da hast du recht. Fands nur ein wenig befremdlich, dass es mir mit kurt bevor lightdm sichtbar ist(bzw im hintergrund) in rot angezeigt wird
<subz3r0> *kurz
<Guest79458> solange die Kiste nicht die Grätsche macht, ist alles in bester Butter! :D
<subz3r0> ich hoffe mal nicht :D
<Guest79458> dass es in rot angezeigt wird, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht erklären - dazu musst du 'nen Ubunto-Spezialisen befragen ... :)
<Guest79458> *Ubuntu
<subz3r0> bin halt gewohnt von ubuntu, alles was er nicht mag, zeigt er mir in rot an... also zumindest beim booten =)
<Guest79458> ja, schon klar :)
<Guest79458> aber alles, was dem Kernel nicht gefällt, markiert er als error
<subz3r0> ot: ist ja ansich ne schöne farbe, aber beim nem fehler, klingeln bei mir dann die alarmglocken. und nein, ich bin nicht paranoid. nen bissel vielleicht =)
<subz3r0> -m
<Guest79458> :D
<Guest79458> naja, irgendwie klingt das ja auch wie 'ne Fehlermeldung ...
<jokrebel> Auch ein 5000faches finden bei Google macht es nicht zwangsläufig zu nem Fehler. Und bis dahin würd ich darum bitten weiter Diskussionen und Spekulationen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern. DANKE!
<subz3r0> jokrebel, naja. dann sag mir doch woher es kommt. meine glaskugel weiss dazu nix^^ fehler hin oder her, irgendwoher muss es kommen. 
<Kron> Ist es relativ schnell möglich eine ART OpenVPN Gateway zum laufen zu bekommen das dem gesamten verkehr darüber leitet?
<subz3r0> ja
<subz3r0> bzw. je nachdem, was du als "schnell" ansiehst
<subz3r0> ~20 mins config arbeit, wenn du es komplett per hand machst
<Kron> hab mir gedacht ich nehm ubuntu server her
<subz3r0> mit certs erstellen und die configs an "nem" client zu erstellen
<subz3r0> bei x clients dauerts halt länger... aber sollte klar sein 
<Kron> naja momentan hängen alle rechnern an einem multi wan gateway (pfsense)
<subz3r0> du kannst aber auch nen ssh-tunnel nutzen
<subz3r0> bzw. kommt aufs anwendungsgebiet an. je nachdem was du brauchst
<Kron> die verbindung soll jetzt zusätzlich noch über eine vpn tunnel gehen
<subz3r0> Kron, schau mal hier: http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Hauptseite
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN Wiki (at wiki.openvpn.eu)
<Kron> alles klar werd ich mir durchlesen
<Kron> ptpp sollte man ja nun vermeiden...
<ajk_> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit Ubnutu und zfsonlinux? 
<ajk_> wenn ich mit dd eine 512MB grosse datei auf ein zfs verzeichniss schreibe komme ich nur auf ca. 52mb/s
<ajk_> es ist uebrigens ein 1.5 GHz AMD Dual Core Turion mit 4GB Ram und 4 WD Red 1TB (raidz1)
<subz3r0> ajk_, nicht meine baustelle. haste mal mit htop/top geschaut wie die cpu ausgelastet is?
<subz3r0> der wikieintrag hier, sagt aber auch aus, dass man dafür ne relativ schnelle maschine braucht
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/ZFS_on_Linux
<kubine> Title: ZFS on Linux › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ajk_> dual core 1.5 GHz ist doch relative schnell :)
<jokrebel> ajk_: Das wollt ich grad auch posten. Und dort steht zB. auch "ZFS ist kein offizieller Bestandteil von Ubuntu und daher auch nicht in den offiziellen Paketquellen enthalten." Weshalb Du Dich bezüglich Fragen dazu besser an die PPA-Betreuer wenden solltest.
<jokrebel> ajk_: Und relativ ist relativ ;-)
<jokrebel> ajk_: https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable hier findest Du unter Anderem auch die Moglichkeit mit denen Kontakt auf zu nehmen.
<kubine> Title: ZFS Stable Releases for Ubuntu : “Native ZFS for Linux” team (at launchpad.net)
<ajk_> ok danke ich werds mal da versuchen
<tangomagic> Hi! Ich brauche Hilfe beim Update von 10.04 auf 12.04...
<jokrebel> !frag > tangomagic
<kubine> tangomagic: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<tangomagic> Das Update von CD lief durch. Ich habe manuell die Partitionen etc. angegeben. /home war auf einer anderen Partition, die habe ich angegeben. Jetzt kann ich mich nicht einloggen - es kommt ein Schreibfehler auf .ICEauthority
<tangomagic> Zugriff auf /home geht nicht...
<jokrebel> tangomagic: Update? Von CD? oder veilleicht doch eher Neuistallation mit (versuchter) Übernahme des "alten" Home?
<tangomagic> @jokrebel: ähm... Ja, eher so...
<jokrebel> Hm - ein LTS-Upgrade _ohne_ die echte Upgrade-Funktion hab ich selber auch noch nicht gemacht. Seit 10.04 hat sich auch im /home schon einiges verändert. Hoffe Du hast zumindest ein Backup.
<jokrebel> tangomagic: Ist da Verschlüsselung im Spiel?
<tangomagic> Verschlüsselung: nicht dass ich wüsste
<jokrebel> ICEauthority würde aber IMHO darauf hindeuten.
<tangomagic> Problem war beim Internet-Upgrade, dass er irgendwann meldete, die Festplatte sei voll, dann Meldungen in Fenstern nur noch in kryptischen Kästchen statt Buchstaben auswarf und noch etwas später einfach stoppte. Booten wollte er dann auch nicht mehr richtig. Dann habe ich die Live-DVD genommen und von dort installiert. Als Einhängepunkt für / habe ich die logische Partition des "alten" 10.4 genommen, welche das System schon
<jokrebel> …also quasi komplett verbastelt eventuell. 
<jokrebel> tangomagic: Deshalb hier nochmal ausdrücklich die Frage nach Backup.
<tangomagic> Ich habe /home mit sudo cp .... auf eine externe Festplatte kopiert.
<jokrebel> tangomagic: Von ner LiveCD aus oder aus dem laufenden System heraus?
<tangomagic> aus dem laufenden System
<tangomagic> jokrebel: kann man noch was retten?
<DreamThief> Meeeep! :_)
<jokrebel> tangomagic: Ich wür zumindest nochmal ein Backup _ohne_ laufendes System machen, bevor ich weitere Versuche starte.
<jokrebel> +d
<tangomagic> also noch einmal von der live-dvd booten?
<jokrebel> ja
<tangomagic> wie lautet dann die korrekte befehlszeile? sudo cp ...?
<subz3r0> !backup > tangomagic 
<dephx> Hallo, kennt jemand eine gute Anleitung um cgi für apache zu aktivieren?
<kubine> tangomagic: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<subz3r0> tangomagic, denk an die rechte....falls die backup-platte als filesystem NTFS hat...
<subz3r0> wenn ja, pack das backup als tar
<subz3r0> sollte aber alles im obigen artikel stehen
<dAnjou> dephx: cgi is nich mehr cool. was willstn machen?
<tangomagic> an dem Artikel bin ich schon einmal gescheitert. Aber danke bis hierhin; ich werde es versuchen und melde mich wieder.
<dephx> upload für dateien
<DreamThief> ich hab hier 'ne pci wifi karte mit ralink chipsatz, die unter 12.04 scheisse lahm ist
<dephx> habs momentan mittels ajax, aber der geht auch, wenn die session abgelaufen ist und man die seite nicht neu laedt 
<DreamThief> zeigt was von 26 und 39 mbit an, obwohl karte und router mit anderem OS schon bis 300 mbit gemacht haben - und die daten bröckeln nur kilobyteweise übers netz
<DreamThief> hat jemand von euch schon mal sowas gehabt und kann mir bei der fehlersuche helfen?
<bekks> Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen so ein ähnliches Problem. Habe als erfolgreiche Problemlösung den 6 Jahre alten Router ausgetauscht.
<DreamThief> der router ist ähm
<DreamThief> 3 monate alt
<DreamThief> ein tplink mit openwrt drauf
<dAnjou> dephx: welche sprache?
<dAnjou> serverseitig
<dephx> das mit cgi lasse ich mal besser werde das ajax script umschreiben danke
<dAnjou> dephx: ajax hat genau nichts mit cgi oder sonstiger serverseitiger request-entgegennahme zu tun
<dephx> ich weiß ich wollte auch nur cgi nutzen da mein ajax uploader nutzbar ist obwohl man nicht eingeloggt ist nach sessionablauf da man die seite nicht aktualisieren braucht
<dAnjou> dephx: sorry, aber es klingt nich so, als hättest du ahnung, wovon du sprichst
<dephx> die habe ich ;) ich weiß wo das problem liegt deshalb wollte ich mittels cgi eine alternative nutzen die cgi variante muss ich allerdings mittels apache steuern das mit ajax war nicht auf apache bezogen
<dephx> wie dem auch sei schoenen abend noch
<dAnjou> wenn er ahnung hätte, würde er nich nach cgi fragen -.-
<tangomagic> neue Entwicklung: Ich habe jetzt einen neuen User angelegt mit Standard-Rechten. Nun habe ich aus dem laufenden System Zugriff auf mein altes home-Verzeichnis. Auch auf alle Verzeichnisse und Dateien der User darunter... Im Login-Bildschirm bietet er die alten User aber nicht für ein Login an...
<DreamThief> bekks: aber danke trotzdem für den tipp. ich flashe dem router sicherheitshalber mal ein neueres release der firmware
<DreamThief> dann schau ich mal weiter
<DreamThief> bekks: hat nix gebracht
<DreamThief> muss was mit dem treiber der karte im client zutun haben
<tangomagic> jokrebel, kubine, subz3r0: hilft alles nichts. von der live-dvd zeigt es das home-verzeichnis als leer an, daher kann ich leider kein backup machen. wie geht's weiter?
<subz3r0> leer?
<subz3r0> doch verschlüsselung im spiel?
<k1l> tangomagic: sicher, dass du da auch die partition auf der festplatte und nicht das home von der dvd angeguckt hast?
<k1l> ohja, oder verschlüsselt irgendwas?
<subz3r0> normal wirst du bei der installation gefragt, ob du dein home verschlüsseln willst
<tangomagic> wie komme ich im terminal auf das home meiner installation?
<tangomagic> subz3r0: das mus bei der installation von 10.04 gewesen sein - ich kann mich nicht mehr an eine verschlüsselungsfrage erinnern. im zweifel habe ich aber damals verschlüsseln wollen.
<tangomagic> wie vorhin erwähnt: wenn ich meine installation boote, habe ich jetzt zugriff auf mein home - und auf alle user-daten darunter. nur kann ich mich nicht als irgendeiner der user am system anmelden. von der live-dvd gebootet scheint das home-Verzeichnis der Installation leer zu sein
<tangomagic> kann ich einfach einen neuen user anlegen, die dateien eines alten users hineinkopieren und somit wenigstens zugriff auf fotos, dokumente und nutzereinstellungen von programmen haben?
<k1l> tangomagic: wenn du ne live cd bootest dann hast du doch eh die partitionen der festplatte in media gemountet. da musste dann nur die richtige aufmachen
<k1l> heissen dann 30GB partition, 500GB partition etc
<tangomagic> ja, genau so hatte ich es gemacht. home ist dann komplett leer
<jokrebel> k1l: Riecht das nicht nach Verschlüsselung? [15:26] <tangomagic> Das Update von CD lief durch. Ich habe manuell die Partitionen etc. angegeben. /home war auf einer anderen Partition, die habe ich angegeben. Jetzt kann ich mich nicht einloggen - es kommt ein Schreibfehler auf .ICEauthority
<k1l> hmm, was hast du denn gemacht bevor das problem auftauchte?
<k1l> achso, dann würde ich die datei mal mit chown auf deinen user übergeben
<k1l> das passiert wenn man mit sudo (rootrechten) im home der user rumfummelt
<tangomagic> zuerst scheiterte das upgrade per systemaktualisierung wegen angeblich fehlendem speicherplatz. dann habe ich die live-dvd eingelegt und von dort installiert - unter manueller angabe der partitionen und mount-points
<tangomagic> k1l: von der live-dvd oder im laufenden system? korrekte usage von chown?
<Tengri> Hallo, ich habe 2 Probleme. 1: bei jedem zweiten oder dritten Hochfahren läd Pulseaudio nicht richtig. Habe dann keinen Sound. Bei pulseaudio- D in der Konsole kommt "Start des Deamons fehlgeschlagen". Neuinstallation von Pulseaudio und den zugehörigen Paketen hat auch nichts gebraucht. Unity. 12.04 64bit
<Tengri> 2. neuerdings verschwindet nach einer Zeit einfach meine externe Festplatte aus dem System. Der Media ordner ist dann leer und und ein reconnect des USB bringt auch nichts. Muss neustarten damit die Platte wieder auftaucht
<Tengri> das system ist 4 Wochen alt
<Tengri> da ich die Musik auf der externen liegen habe ist das irgendwie uncool
<Tengri> bin gleich wieder da
<monad> wtf, wine installieren hat notepad als standard editor eingestellt
<monad> habe e geschafft, mit "apt-get install --install-suggests" mir das system zu zerschiessen, behaupte ich mal, lxpanel, sound oder pcmanfm muell leeren ist alles kapot
<monad> der default imageviewer ist jetzt zb imagemagick oder wine internet explorer, je nach bildformat
<_Phil_> . 
<monad> hallo _Phil_ 
<_Phil_> hey
<_Phil_> mal 'ne frage... 
<k1l> !wf > _Phil_ 
<kubine> _Phil_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<_Phil_> ich hab in 'nem xfce system mittels sudo apt-get install choqok ..... choqok installiert.. 
<_Phil_> ok... 
<_Phil_> ich wussteleider vorher nicht, dass es sich um eine kde anwendung handelt.. 
<_Phil_> programm lauft zwar... 
<_Phil_> ich will es aber nicht mehr, da auch 3 millionen kde sachen dazuinstalliert wurden... 
<_Phil_> wie werde ich den ganzen mist am einfachsten wieder los ?
<_Phil_> sudo apt-get remove ???? werden da auch die anderen sachen mit deinstalliert ??/ oder mit purge ?? oder gibt's was anderes ?
<k1l> choqok deinstallieren. dann sollte die paketverwaltung merken, dass du die kde sachen nicht mehr brauchst und die dann mit einem autoremove auch deinstallieren
<_Phil_> also sudo apt-get purge choqok && sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<k1l> jo
<ring0> _Phil_, autoremove könntest du auch noch --purge verbinden
<_Phil_> mit dpkg -l | grep kde   bekomme ich noch immer das alles angezeigt http://nopaste.info/ff9382c434.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<_Phil_> wie werde ich das alles in einem zug wieder los ?
<apollo13> den alten lvm snaphost wiederherstellen :þ
<bekks> oder mit ein bisschen scripting.
<bekks> Oder mit 11 einzelnen Aufrufen.
<apollo13> aber wenn autoremove das nicht entfernt sind die dependencies irgendwie komisch, oder das zeugs war davor schon da
<bekks> Oder es wurde irgendwann mal manuell updated.
<_Phil_> wurscht.. jetzt ist alles weg. 
<beowolf> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem mit meinem scanner. xsane läßt sich nur als root starten, aber nicht als user von gimp heraus
<beowolf> hat jemand eine idee, was ich da machen könnte?
<bekks> Ist dein Benutzer in der Gruppe scanner.
<beowolf> ja, habe ich soeben hinzugefügt
<bekks> Hast du den Benutzer komplett ausgelogged und dich dann wieder angemeldet?
<beowolf> nein, habe ich noch nicht. kann ich ja machen
<bekks> Musst du sogar.
<beowolf> muss man das unbedingt? ich dachte, es reicht, wenn ein eintrag in der gruppe gesetzt ist
<bekks> Ansonsten werden Benutzergruppenänderungen nicht wirksam.
<beowolf> ach so
<beowolf> ok, dann mache ich das und gebe danach bescheid.
<beowolf> hallo bekks, ich habe mich gerade neu eingeloggt, leider kann ich immer noch nicht auf den scanner zugreifen. soll ich windows-like einen neustart machen?
<bekks> beowolf: Ja, probier das mal. :)
<beowolf> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html#u9.10
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<beowolf> hier steht, dass man einer datei eine zeile hinzufügen soll
<bekks> Und hast Du das getan...?
<beowolf> es gibt in der datei bereits einen eintrag mit dem ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9"
<bekks> Und...?
<beowolf> ob das gut geht? ich kann es mal ausprobieren
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> beowolf: Ganze Sätze wären toll... :)
<bekks> Was soll wie ersetzt werden?
<beowolf> ich bin noch am testen
<beowolf> hab gerade einen neustart hinter mir
<bekks> NA dann brauchst Du ja auch keine Hilfe dabei. 
<beowolf> gimp kann zumindest auf xsane zugreifen
<beowolf> bekks, das hat jetzt geklappt. danke für deine hilfe
<PBeck> hi
<niklasfi> hey, habe gerade mit latex beamer eine präsentation gebastelt. gibt es eigentlich einen pdf-viewer, der so eine art preview wie keynote hat?
<dAnjou> niklasfi: googlw schon gefragt?
<niklasfi> dAnjou: joa… findest du sofort etwas?
<niklasfi> dAnjou: suche ich vielleicht nach den falschen begriffen?
<dAnjou> niklasfi: mehrere sachen
<dAnjou> auch im uu wikik
<dAnjou> und ich bin grad aufm handy
<dAnjou> ubuntu pdf presentation
<niklasfi> dAnjou: ja, auf die seite bin ich soeben auch gestoßen
<niklasfi> dAnjou: probiere gerade impress!ve aus. danke
<vlt> Hallo. Wie kann ich mit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS den Tatort von der ARD-Seite schauen?
<vlt> Das ist der Link: http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/tatort/livestream-tatort-nachtkrapp?documentId=11953586
<kubine> Title: ARD Mediathek: Tatort - Livestream - Tatort: Nachtkrapp | Das Erste (at www.ardmediathek.de)
<k1l> macht die ard seite nicht probleme mit dem flash player?
<sonotos> vlt: jo sie sagen doch versuchs mit crome
<vlt> sonotos: Ich benutze Chrome.
<newan> Hab auch Probleme ohne ende mit Flash, im Firefox kann ich keine livestreams mehr sehen
<sonotos> vlt: wo liegt überhaupt das problem
<vlt> sonotos: Dass Flash nicht funktioniert.
<sonotos> vlt: wie äusert sich das?
<sonotos> generell nicht, oder nur da nicht?
<vlt> sonotos: So: „Um den Clip abspielen zu können, benötigen Sie das Flash-Plug-in ab Version 10.2. Dieses können Sie hier kostenlos herunterladen.“
<sonotos> welche version hat denn dein plugin?
<vlt> sonotos: Wie sehe ich das?
<newan> http://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<sonotos> hrhr genau die version die nicht geht hrhr
<vlt> sonotos: Sehe ich auf dieser Webseite, welche Version ich habe?
<newan> welche version geht nciht?
<sonotos> newan: 11,2,202,238
<sonotos> dummerweise die aktuellste für linux
<sonotos> nur in chrome gibts ne aktuellere, aber anscheinend nur im chrome, nicht im chromium
<newan> HA da nn hab ich das problem, meiner stürzt immer ab ohne ende
<vlt> sonotos: Ich verwende _Chrome_.
<newan> wie mach ich dann ein downgrade?
<sonotos> vlt: chrome oder chromium?
<vlt> Sachma ...
<vlt> 20:10 < vlt> sonotos: Ich benutze Chrome.
<newan> afk, Tel aber schreibt mal wie ein downgrade geht bitte
<sonotos> vlt: na ja, in chrome ist im gegensatz zum chromium ne 11.3 anstelle von ner 11.2 das lässt durchaus vermuten, dass du ne alte version des chrome oder eben nicht chrome hast
<vlt> sonotos: „Über Chrome …“ ==>Version 22.0.1229.79
<vlt> Chrome sagt mir „Plugin konnte nicht geladen werden.“
<sonotos> hm bei mir läufts auch nicht, verdammte noobs
<tokam> wann wird endlich mal der bug behoben? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/970475
<kubine> Title: Bug #970475 “eclipse doesn't start !MESSAGE Missing imported pac...” : Bugs : “eclipse” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tokam> ich warte schon seit 6 monaten drauf
<sonotos> frag mich wie man das so verkacken kann, das ist doch bestimmt wieder ne DRM kacke für inhalte die mit GEZ geldern bezahlt wurden
<k1l> tokam: dich genau dort bei launchpad beteiligen und mithelfen
<tokam> :(
<tokam> es ist ganz klar ein ubuntu bug
<tokam> also nein ich laber gerade rum sorry aber mein zendstudio und eine manuel installierte version von eclipse startet 
<k1l> tokam: dann lies mal weiter, da sind ein paar workarounds erwähnt
<tokam> ja da steht aber auch dass diese nicht gehen 
<sonotos> tokam: warum denn die apt version? die nimmt man doch so oder so nicht
<tokam> wenn man die genannten swt pakete entfernt will er die ganzen eclipse editoren auch entfernen
<tokam> sonotos: ja mache ich ja auch gerade nicht, bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig
<sonotos> ziehs von elipse.org und nimm den eclipse paket manager
<sonotos> tokam: selbst wenn es gehen würde, wozu? vanilla download von eclipse.org is in dem fall stressfreier
<vlt> Was ist denn jetzt mit Flash?
<bekks> Was soll damit sein?
<vlt> bekks: Wie kann ich es aktitivieren?
<bekks> !flash | vlt
<bekks> hmmm. Moment.
<vlt> bekks: Danke :-)
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vlt> Ich habe jetzt 12.04 istalliert und dort google-chrome aus deren .deb. Wie bekomme ich hier Flash aktiviert?
<bekks> So wie in dem Artikel den ich Dir gab beschrieben.
<vlt> Das .deb heißt google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb und die Version ist 22.0.1229.79.
<jokrebel> vlt: Warum nicht Chromium aus den vorhandenen Quellen?
<vlt> jokrebel: Ok, also ich habe chromium aus den Ubuntuquellen.
<vlt> jokrebel: Wie aktiviere ich jetzt Flash?
<bekks> vlt: Welche Chromiumversion hast Du denn nun?
<vlt> bekks: 18.0.1025.168 (Entwickler-Build 134367 Linux) Ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Und hast du den Artikel gelesen, den ich Dir gab?
 * jokrebel hat hier seit er Chromium nutzt Flash nicht mehr vermisst.
<vlt> bekks: Ja, habe ich. Welcher Teil ist in meiner Situation für mich relevant?
<bekks> Facebookspiele ohne Flash sind blöd. Auch in Chromium :)
<vlt> jokrebel: Kannst Du diesen Film sehen? http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/tatort/livestream-tatort-nachtkrapp?documentId=11953586
<kubine> Title: ARD Mediathek: Tatort - Livestream - Tatort: Nachtkrapp | Das Erste (at www.ardmediathek.de)
<bekks> vlt: Der Teil mit der Installation...
<jokrebel> bekks: Nunja - ich hab weder Facebook noch spiele ich großartig. Vielleicht bin ich das falsche Kientel </OT>
<vlt> bekks: Da steht „flashplugin-installer installieren“. Das habe ich.
<jokrebel> vlt: Nicht im Browser, aber live über die TV-Karte <g> ;-)
<bekks> vlt: Und wie wäre es nun mit "Kontrolle nach der Installation..."?
<vlt> bekks: Was meinst Du damit?
<vlt> bekks: „about:plugins“ habe ich eingegeben. Was nun?
<bekks> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass Du den Artikel kein Stück mehr gelesen hast, als im Inhaltsverzeichnis steht.
<vlt> bekks: Im Artikel steht „Dazu about:plugins in die Adresszeile des genutzten Browsers eingeben und mit ⏎ bestätigen.“
<bekks> Ja. Un dann weiterlesen.
<bekks> Drei Sätze.
<vlt> bekks: „Alle auf Mozilla basierenden Browser (Firefox, Seamonkey, Epiphany etc.) und auch Opera zeigen dann Informationen über die installierten Plugins an.“
<vlt> Trifft ncht zu, oder?
<bekks> DREI Sätze, nicht nur ZWEI.
<vlt> *nicht
<apollo13> Epiphany basiert doch nimmer auf epiphany
<apollo13> äh mozilla
<vlt> Ich gehe Schritt für Schritt vor ;-)
<vlt> bekks: Jetzt: „Unter "Shockwave Flash" findet man die gewünschten Informationen.“
<bekks> Juhu.
<vlt> bekks: Aber was soll ich tun?
<bekks> Lesen, was in about:plugins steht.
<bekks> Rechts ist sogar ein Bild.
<vlt> bekks: Das hilft?
<bekks> Ja, Lesen hilft.
<DreamThief> ähm
<DreamThief> wenn das wirklich der aktuelle google chrome ist ...
<DreamThief> dann bringt der seinen eigenen flashplayer mit
<bekks> Nein, es ist der 18.x
<vlt> DreamThief: Das ist chromium
<DreamThief> .
<DreamThief> flash support für linux wurde von adobe eingestellt
<vlt> bekks: Ich habe es gelesen. Flash geht aber immer noch nicht. 
<vlt> bekks: Was ist denn als nächstes zu tun?
<DreamThief> nunja, viel spass mit chromium :-S
<bekks> vlt: Schön... und steht in about:plugins was von Flash?
<vlt> bekks: Ja
<bekks> Aha. Und was?
<bekks> !paste > vlt 
<kubine> vlt: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<vlt> bekks: Flash - Version: 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 Version:   11.2 r202 Speicherort:  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<bekks> Und hast Du auch "Nach der Installation von Adobe Flash sollte man kurz überprüfen, ob das Plugin korrekt installiert wurde. Dazu den Browser beenden und neu starten. " durchgeführt?
<vlt> bekks: Ja, mehrfach
<vlt> bekks: Auch mal mit `killall`
<bekks> Und wo und wie stellst du fest, dass "es nicht funktioniert"?
<DreamThief> wie man sieht, wurde das plugin korrekt installiert und auch vom browser erkannt
<vlt> bekks: http://www.ardmediathek.de
<kubine> Title: ARD Mediathek: Übersicht (at www.ardmediathek.de)
<bekks> Das ist die Antwort auf "wo".
<vlt> bekks: Dort steht dann „Das folgende Plugin ist abgestürzt: Shockwave Flash“
<DreamThief> ach
<DreamThief> abgestürzt ^
<vlt> bekks: Im Wiki steht auch eine Testseite von Adobe.
<DreamThief> ja, das ist mit dem crappy flashplugin unter linux normal
<bekks> Ja, und?
<DreamThief> der 11.2er stürzt oft ab.
<bekks> Weniger oft als der 11.1er :D
<DreamThief> vlt: du solltest lernen, dich präziser auszudrücken
<vlt> DreamThief: Oh Verzeihung. Brauchst Du genauere Informationen?
<DreamThief> wir hätten uns den ganzen rotz hier sparen können, wenn du heinz gleich gesagt hättest, dass das plugin bei dir abstürzt
<DreamThief> aber das hast du keinen meter erwähnt
<vlt> DreamThief: Das hat auch niemand gefragt.
<bekks> m(
<DreamThief> ...
<DreamThief> du hast gefragt, wie man flash aktiviert
<jokrebel> ^^
<bekks> So, danke für das Gespräch. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<vlt> Ich wollte wissen, wie ich Flash aktivieren kann.
<bekks> Flash IST aktiviert, sonst kann es nicht abstürzen...
<DreamThief> und deine aktworten klangen so, als hättest du den entsprechenden teil der anleitung eigentlich schon durch gearbeitet
<vlt> bekks: Wenn ich auf die im Wiki erwähnte Testseite gehe, woran sehe ich dort, ob es geht?
<DreamThief> ...
<vlt> DreamThief: Das hatte ich auch,.
<bekks> vlt: Ich zitiere: "So, danke für das Gespräch. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer."
<DreamThief> daran, dass eine animierte hand aus dem display kommt und deinen kopf gegen selbiges schlägt.
<DreamThief> :-S
<DreamThief> *SCNR*
<vlt> DreamThief: ;-)
<DreamThief> gut, ich bin auch raus.
<vlt> Ähm, moment mal. 
<vlt> Was genau ist denn das Problem?
<vlt> Ich habe alle Schritte, die ich gemacht habe, hier erörtert. In beiden LTS-Versionen: 10.04 und 12.04. 
<DreamThief> es sitzt vor deinem bildschirm und verschwendet unsere zeit.
<jokrebel> …der Tatort ist jetzt eh aus <g> … und - nein - ich weiß auch nichts näheres.
<vlt> An welcher Stelle hätte ich noch besser beschreiben können?
<vlt> jokrebel: Ich saß hier schon letzten Sonntag ;-)
<bekks> Schon im ersten Satz. "Mein Flash stürzt ab" statt "Wie aktiviere ich Flash".
<vlt> bekks: Es tut mir leid. Ich *wusste* nicht, dass mein Flash abstürzt.
<bekks> Es STEHT da.
<DreamThief> <bekks> Und wo und wie stellst du fest, dass "es nicht funktioniert"?
<DreamThief> <vlt> bekks: Dort steht dann „Das folgende Plugin ist abgestürzt: Shockwave Flash“
<DreamThief> offenbar wusstest du es doch ^^
<vlt> DreamThief: Ja, dank Eurer Hilfe hier.
<bekks> Ja, ist klar.
<bekks> Du weisst nicht was das Wort "abgestürzt" bedeutet, und plötzlich wurde es Dir klar.
<vlt> bekks: Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit Flash. Ich habe lediglich vorigen und diesen Sonntag versucht, einen Flash-Stream von der ARD-Seite zu sehen. Ich dachte, es gäbe ein Problem mit meiner Installation, das ich mit Hilfe des Channels hier lösen könnte.
<vlt> Ich weiß auch bis jetzt nicht, was ich hätte besser machen können, damit die Meldung „abgestürzt“ nicht erscheint.
<DreamThief> gar nichts.
<vlt> DreamThief: Ok, danke.
<DreamThief> flash unter linux ist einfach scheisse
<DreamThief> du kannst aber mal google chrome verwenden.
<vlt> Dann tut es mir leid um Eure Zeit. Danke.
<vlt> DreamThief: Ohne jetzt wieder Umnut hervorrufen zu wollen: Das habe ich. Das war doch einer Eurer Vorschläge.
<DreamThief> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Schnelle-Loesung-mit-Google-Chrome-2x
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DreamThief> damit sollte das dann klappen.
<vlt> DreamThief: Danke, ich probier’s nochmal damit.
<DreamThief> bringt seinen eigenen flashplayer mit
<DreamThief> so, leute
<DreamThief> bin mal wieder off für heute
<vlt> Google Chrome sagt unter „about:plugins“, es verwende dieselbe Flash-Version aus peicherort:	/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<DreamThief> hm
<DreamThief> systemweites flash mal deinstallieren?
<vlt> DreamThief: Ok.
<vlt> DreamThief: Ich habe flashplugin-installer deinstalliert und Google Chrome neu gestartet. about:plugins listet jetzt _keinen_ Eintrag „Flash“.
<bekks> DreamThief: DD.h. back from Hannover?
<bekks> Wrong Channel.
<Flash63> Flash unter Linux funktioniert nicht mehr mit der ARD/ZDF(?) Mediathek. Da gibt es ein Versionsproblem.
<vlt> DreamThief: Und mal OT für meine künftigen Anfragen hier im Channel: Hast Du tatsächlich den Eindruck, ich drücke mich nicht präzise aus oder war das Problem nur das nicht gleich anfangs erwähnte „abgestürzt“?
<vlt> Flash63: Ok, danke. Ich glaube, das ZDF benötigt kein Flash.
<Flash63> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/adobe-flash-player-update-ard-mediathek/ vlt
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash Player Update - ARD Mediathek › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> und http://sven-essen.de/?p=563 vlt
<kubine> Title: ARD-Mediathek mit aktueller Flash-Version von Linux nicht lauffähig | Mein Blog (at sven-essen.de)
<bekks> Flash63: Was mal glatt gelogen ist, denn die funktioniert hier wunderbar, unter Ubuntu 12.04, Firefox und Flash.
<Flash63> funktioniert hier auch, aber die Mediathek nicht (Flash 11.02 r202)
<vlt> bekks: Wer ist „die“, die funktioniert?
<vlt> bekks: Die Flash-Version?
<bekks> 11.2 r202
<vlt> Kann jemand bitte eine Seite nennen, auf der Flash 11.2 r202 aus dem pkg flashplugin-installer funktioniert? Zum Testen?
<bekks> Und mit Chrome 22.x funktioniert es auch sauber, mit 11.3
<Flash63> http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/sendung/ts37302.html geht vlt
<kubine> Title: tagesschau | tagesschau.de (at www.tagesschau.de)
<Flash63> http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/guenther-jauch/herr-steinbrueck-koennen-sie-kanzler?documentId=11953628 nicht (siehe Hinweisbox) vlt bekks
<kubine> Title: ARD Mediathek: Günther Jauch - Herr Steinbrück, können Sie Kanzler? | Das Erste (at www.ardmediathek.de)
<Flash63> zumindest hier unter FF nicht
<vlt> Ich habe Chrome Version 22.0.1229.79.  Im Wiki steht „… während Chrome sein eigenes, aktuelles Flash-Plugin mitbringt (aktuell den 11.3-er Zweig).“ 
<vlt> Jetzt wieder die Frage – keine Ahnung, wie ich sie besser/präziser stellen könnte –: Wie aktiviere ich dieses Flash 11.3 in Google Chrome?
<vlt> bekks: Hast Du irgendwelche Schritte ausführen müssen, die nicht im Wiki-Kapitel „Schnelle Lösung mit Google Chrome 2x+“ beschrieben sind?
<Flash63> Flash Version 11.3 gibt es momentan doch nur noch für MAC und Windows vlt
<nils_2> 11.2 ist die letzte, für linux
<vlt> Flash63: Ach so, danke.
<sonotos> der aktuelle chrome hat auch unter linux 11.3
<vlt> sonotos: Ach so, danke. ;-)
<vlt> sonotos: Weißt Du, wie ich dort Flash aktivieren kann?
<nils_2> HINWEIS: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 ist die letzte Version, die noch die Linux-Plattform unterstützt. Adobe bietet weiterhin Sicherheits-Backports zu Flash Player 11.2 für Linux an. (Quelle: adobe.com)
<sonotos> vlt: das läuft in dem eigentlich out of the box, habs vorhin getestet
<sonotos> nur ard ging auch damit nicht
<sonotos> nils_2: lies weiter
<bekks> Bei mir geht die ARD auch mit chrome und 11.3
<k1l> das ist doch ein ard problem und kein linux problem
<vlt> sonotos: Hmmm, ich habe Chrome nach Eurer Anleitung installiert. about:plugins kennt aber dort kein Flash.
<sonotos> vlt: http://www.adobe.com/de/software/flash/about/
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player (at www.adobe.com)
<vlt> sonotos: Die Seite sagt, Flash sei nötig, um einige Elemente dazustellen o_O
<vlt> *dar
<nils_2> bei mir bleibt es 11.2
<KeineGrafikkarte> Hallo bräuchte Hilfe mit meiner Ati karte.
 * vlt installiert das .deb noch einmal.
<sonotos> nils_2: hast du den original chrome von google?
<KeineGrafikkarte> <KeineGrafikkarte> Hallo habe folgendes Problem hier mit meinem Laptop: ich kann keine ATI Radeon installieren. der zusätzliche Treiber über die Systemeinstellungen kann nicht installiert werden da zeigt es einen Fehler an. Einen alten habe ich nicht installiert. Und nach der http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Konfiguration/Treiber/ATI Methode habe ich es probiert. Die Befehle :sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overl
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration/Treiber/ATI – Kubuntu-de.org Wiki (at wiki.kubuntu-de.org)
<sonotos> bei mir ist es unter linux mit chrome, NICHT chromium auf 11.3
<nils_2> sonotos: den habe ich nebenher installiert. mal starten
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: welches ubuntu genau?
<KeineGrafikkarte> das Problem ist bei ubuntu und Ku das gleiche
<KeineGrafikkarte> siehe oben
<sonotos> nils_2: jo chromium scheint das standard plugin zu verwenden
<k1l> !512 > KeineGrafikkarte 
<kubine> KeineGrafikkarte: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<KeineGrafikkarte> die Vorgehensweise über das Terminal ist gleich genauso habe ich gehofft unter Kubuntu wirds anders ist aber exakt das gleiche
<nils_2> sonotos: (Pepper-basierter Flash Player)
<sonotos> nils_2: japp
<KeineGrafikkarte> ich kann keine ATI Radeon installieren. der zusätzliche Treiber über die Systemeinstellungen kann nicht installiert werden da zeigt es einen Fehler an. Einen alten habe ich nicht installiert. Und nach der http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Konfiguration/Treiber/ATI Methode habe ich es probiert. Die Befehle :sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv gehe nicht ich habs zusammen aber au
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration/Treiber/ATI – Kubuntu-de.org Wiki (at wiki.kubuntu-de.org)
<KeineGrafikkarte> hab ich schon durch
<KeineGrafikkarte> er lässt das nicht zu.
<KeineGrafikkarte> Grund: Kein Plan
<KeineGrafikkarte> mit meinem anderen Laptop auch von HP hab ich das Problem nicht
<sonotos> is ja nur ne api von chrome
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: versuch mal das hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<kubine> Title: fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<vlt> sonotos: Ich habe Chrome gerade frisch installiert. Kein Flash unter about:plugins gelistet. Idee?
<k1l> (da dein text zu lang ist und ich immernoch nicht weis was du da eigentlich machst/sagen willst)
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: und wenn jockey ne fehlermeldung bringt wäre diese mal gut zu wissen
<sonotos> vlt: nope sorry, wie hast du ihn denn installiert?
<KeineGrafikkarte> das geht nicht er findet den Sudo befehl nicht laut Aussage (das war bei den anderen Dingen auch das gleiche Problem
<Flash63> jup, mit dem aktuellen Chrome geht's vlt > google
<KeineGrafikkarte> Also ich hab auf wiki ubuntuusers meine fglrx Aktion rein über das Terminal durch
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: wenn du meinst, dass eh nichts geht dann könnne wir das ja direkt sein lassen :)
<KeineGrafikkarte> System aktualisiert
<KeineGrafikkarte> dann das fxl... installiert
<vlt> sonotos: Ich habe das aktuelle .deb von https://www.google.com/intl/de/chrome/browser/ für 32-bit-Ubuntu runtergeladen und installiert.
<kubine> Title: Chrome (at www.google.com)
<KeineGrafikkarte> aber die konfiguration dazu lässt er nicht zu weil er den sudo befehle nicht kennt
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: also auf gut deutsch: du hast da schon wild rumgefummelt?
<vlt> 4906413aeec37875f24aab4acf2a7072  Downloads/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<KeineGrafikkarte> nein ich habe folgende befehle nach Angabe gemacht
<KeineGrafikkarte> 1.sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KeineGrafikkarte> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<KeineGrafikkarte> sudo depmod -a
<KeineGrafikkarte> sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<KeineGrafikkarte> und da hats aufgehört
<vlt> sonotos: Da kommt’s her: https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<KeineGrafikkarte> das kannte er als sudo nicht
<KeineGrafikkarte> ob zusammen oder allein
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: wenn du auch im falschen wiki eine veraltete anleitung folgst, anstatt der richtigen, die ich dir gerade gezeigt habe, dann willst du wohl keine hilfe?
<KeineGrafikkarte> da steh ich nun und will nicht noch mehr unbedacht machen
<KeineGrafikkarte> sorry
<sonotos> vlt: hab meinen über "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main" per apt gezogen, mit dem gings
<KeineGrafikkarte> *sich umgug*
<k1l> also: link von mit aufmachen, lesen und abarbeiten
<k1l> *mir
<KeineGrafikkarte> ok ich werds machen, du wartest hier :D
<k1l> da steht z.b. auch, dass "xorg-driver-fglrx (bis einschließlich 9.10) " zu verwenden ist. da 9.10 schon ewig aus dem support ist hoffe ich, dass du das nicht mehr nutzt
<KeineGrafikkarte> du meinst den befehl?
<KeineGrafikkarte> sudo aticonfig --initial --force
<KeineGrafikkarte> ?
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: nein!
<k1l> du hörst jetzt auf irgendwelche befehle die du findest einfach einzutippen
<KeineGrafikkarte> ich bin echt ne Pfeife ich weiß
<KeineGrafikkarte> ok
<KeineGrafikkarte> ich geh vorsichtig vor
<k1l> du fängst wie in der grundschule jetzt oben an zu lesen 
<KeineGrafikkarte> und les jetzt erstmal alles
<KeineGrafikkarte> ok 
<KeineGrafikkarte> *schäm*
<KeineGrafikkarte> :)
<k1l> sonst hast du in 3 tagen dein system eh so zermöbelt, dass das keiner mehr retten kann. 
<vlt> sonotos: Das .deb scheint einen Eintrag in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ angelegt zu haben. Ich de- und installiere jetzt noch mal über aptitude.
<k1l> vlt: aptitude soll man nicht mehr nutzen, weil es mit dem multiarch nicht zurecht kommt
<k1l> apt-get oder halt die grafischen oberflächen
<vlt> k1l: Danke.
<vlt> So, chrome ist deinstalliert, .c{onfig,ache}/google-chrome sind gelöscht. Mal sehen, was jetzt nach apt-get install … passiert.
<KeineGrafikkarte> +k1 du kannst mich hassen ....aber ich komme damit nicht weiter
<KeineGrafikkarte> bzw. mir fehlt dort der Durchblick tut mir leid
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: starte einfach mal "jockey" das ist das programm zur verwaltung eingeschränkter treiber
<k1l> (oder du installierst dir das paket "fglrx"
<k1l> )
<KeineGrafikkarte> gestartet
<KeineGrafikkarte> die zeigt es bereits an in der Liste
<KeineGrafikkarte> aber beim anklicken fängt er an zu aktivieren
<KeineGrafikkarte> bricht dann aber ab
<k1l> ok, dann klickst du deinen ati treiber an und aktivierst den
<KeineGrafikkarte> mom
<KeineGrafikkarte> er läuft noch
<KeineGrafikkarte> wenn s jetzt nur das Systemupdate war dass das nicht funktioniert hat?.....*ich wart mal ab*
<k1l> ?
<k1l> vlt sagst du nochmal genau welches ubuntu du da hast und was da wie wo warum nicht mehr geht und was du vorher gemacht hast
<KeineGrafikkarte> naja ich hab doch mit der alten Anweisung angefangen und hab das System geupdatet damit
<KeineGrafikkarte> musst ein K davor setzen
<KeineGrafikkarte> und ich bin nur hier weil bei Ku alles tot ist im Chat
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: auch kubuntu nummerieren ihre versionen
<KeineGrafikkarte> aber das Problem war bei Ubuntu auch das gleiche
<KeineGrafikkarte> 12.04 ganz frisch installiert 
<KeineGrafikkarte> komplett übers system geupdatet dachte ich
<KeineGrafikkarte> aber übers terminal lud es mir 100mb hoch
<KeineGrafikkarte> und nun scheints dass es richtig über jockey das ding installiert
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: und wenn das update noch läuft, dann solltest du da nicht mit anderen mitteln gleichzeitig am paketsystem fummeln
<KeineGrafikkarte> ich checks manchmal echt nicht ...aber ok warten wir mal ab
<vlt> k1l: Gerne: Ubuntu 12.04, das Abspielen eines Films in der ARD-Mediathek ging nicht, weil es da irgendwelche Flash-Inkompatibilitäten gibt. Vorher habe ich einfach kein Flash benutzt.
<KeineGrafikkarte> nein das update war ja schon fertig
<k1l> vlt: :X 
<KeineGrafikkarte> ähm wenn du mich nie wieder siehst hier....dann gehts :D
<KeineGrafikkarte> ansonsten sag ich danke für Geduld und Nerven
<KeineGrafikkarte> ich muss mal neu starten
<k1l> KeineGrafikkarte: hoffen wir das beste
<vlt> sonotos, k1l: Die Installation ist durch. Google Chrome läuft. Kein Flash unter about:plugins. Was hab’ ich getan?
<ring2> vlt, wie hast du chrome denn installiert? 
<vlt> ring2: „deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main“, dann `apt-get-install google-chrome-stable`.
<k1l> vlt: du musst die quellen auch immer neu einlesen davor
<ring2> vlt, ich habe das mal eben ausprobiert. normalerweise steht flash als plugin direkt nach installtion von chrome bereit
<alexxor> hab en problem beim compilen von silc: http://pastebin.com/sphT8TLb bitte hilfe
<kubine> Title: irssi glib - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vlt> k1l: Das habe ich natürlich.
<vlt> ring2: „Normalerweise“? Wie war’s denn jetzt?
<ring2> vlt, es steht nach der installation bereit
 * vlt macht irgendwas grundlegend falsch o_O
<ring2> vlt, normalerweise habe ich gewählt, weil es bei dir ja anscheinend nicht so ist
<vlt> ring2: Danke. Bei mir sind nach der Installation 9 Plugins gelistet. Bei Dir?
<ring2> vlt, 7
<vlt> Na toll …
<ring2> vlt, ich hab flash, chrome remote desktop viewer, native client, chrome pdf viewer, gnome shell integration, itunes crap und vlc web plugin
<vlt> ring2: Ich mach’ erstmal Schluss für heute. Nächsten Sonntag gibt’s ja wieder ’nen Tatort o_O. Bis dann …
<ring2> vlt, ok
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-30
<sssste> Test
<sssste> Test 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Exic> hi
<Exic> kann mir jemand zum Thema Grafikkartentreiber helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > Exic 
<kubine> Exic: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Exic> alles klar, geht um Folgendes: Ich habe versucht den fglrx Treiber zu installieren (Habe einen DELL Vostro 3550 mit hybrid Grafikkarte). Eigentlich hat auch alles geklappt, es kamen zumindest keine Fehler. Habe diese Anleitung benutzt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation Wenn ich den PC neustarte kommt allerdings ein Fehler, dass irgendetwas nicht erkannt werden kann und er 
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Exic> in low-grafik modus startet ... und dann kommt über fglrxinfo nicht mal eine info
<Exic> Und inzwischen bin ich so verzweifelt ... ich habe halt inzwischen tausende verscheidene Sachen installiert und rumprobiert. Habe den Überblick total verloren ... inzwischen tendier ich sogar dazu den pc platt zu machen ... aber das kann ja auch keine Lösung sein
<LetoThe2nd> ist jetzt zwar so gar nicht mein spezialgebiet, aber - warum die manuelle installation?
<Exic> wenn ich über Systemeinstellungen-->Zusätzliche Treiber gehe kommt nach der Installation ein Fehler ... zwar steht da, dass der Treiber aktiviert wäre ... aber nach neustart gleiche Fehler. 
<Exic> btw. 12.04 ubuntu
<TheBrayn> das wechseln zwischen den Tastaturlayouts German (Neo 2) und German scheint verbuggt zu sein, wo kann ich da ein ticket aufmachen?
<doev> was bedeutet nochmal ein + hinter den rechten beim befehl "ls -l" ?
<doev> drwxr-xr-x+ z.B.
<LetoThe2nd> Exic: (sorry, ich persönlich bin da definitiv der falsche)
<Exic> alles klar
<TheBrayn> doev: das heißt, dass acls (access control lists) vorhanden sind
<doev> TheBrayn, danke, das ist ein Ansatz. wo immer die auch her kommen
<doev> kann ich mit chmod nicht die rechte nur für ordner bzw. files setzen? die ordner müssten auf 755 und die files auf 644
<doev> die Lösungen, die google ausspuckt, arbeiten alle mit find
<doev> z.B, das hier: http://superuser.com/questions/91935/how-to-chmod-755-all-directories-but-no-file-recursively
<kubine> Title: linux - How to chmod 755 all directories but no file (recursively)? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<dadrc> doev, und? Die Lösung mit find ist doch toll.
<doev> dadrc, ja im Prinzip schon.
<doev> $(find /path/to/base/dir -type d) bildet eine Liste?
<dadrc> doev, kommt auf die Shell an, aber im Allgemeinen ja
<doev> dadrc, wird die liste zu lang, ist die Lösung aber nicht mehr so elegant.
<dadrc> find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {}\;
<dadrc> find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {}\;
<dadrc> Braucht man keine Liste für
<doev> ja, das geht dann.
<stevieh> war da nicht nochwas mit nem + dahinter?
<dadrc> Sagt mir jetzt nichts.
<stevieh> find /verzeichnis/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<TheBrayn> das führt chmod auf alle gefundenen files gleichzeitig aus
<TheBrayn> mit \; wird das für jede datei aufgerufen
<dadrc> aso, joa. Fürs Skripten interessant
<dadrc> Bei 'nem einmaligen Aufruf relativ egal.
<stevieh> yep. hab ich neulich auch erst gelernt...
<Quacero> Ich bräuchte bitte Hilfe bei einem Problem mit MiniDLNA, wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann bitte ins Forum schauen, Herzlichen Dank. http://goo.gl/6NFKMJ
<kubine> Title: Mini DLNA (Media directory not accessible!) › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at goo.gl)
<stevieh> also im Forumsthread hast du nicht neu gestartet sondern nur gestaret und der lief halt schon...
<stevieh> ansonsten weiss ich auch nicht.  starte minidlna mal mit strace im vordergrund und schau, wo er denn wirklich klemmt. Nicht, dass es am cache oder so liegt. 
<Quacero> ja ich hab zwischendurch mehrere Neustarts hingelegt
<Exic> hey, bin dazu gekommen mein ubuntu neu aufzusetzten. Ich hab folgendermaßen partitioniert: sda1: ntfs (windows), sda2: linux-swap, sda3: /, sda4: extended mit /home und /windows-austausch .... wenn ich jetzt normal platt mache sollten meine Daten auf dem Home Verzeichnis da bleiben oder? Also er erneuert dann nur / und die linux-swap oder?
<stevieh> Exic: du musst da ja eh die manuelle partitionierung durchführen und da kannste pro partition einstellen, ob neu formatiert werden soll oder nicht. Trotzdem gilt natürlich immer: "Thy shall make backups".
<Exic> ah ja stimmt ... okay mit backup sowieso ;)
<dot8> moin
<dot8> ich habe ein problem: beim starten des pc sagt er mir: operating system not found
<dot8> sprich grub startet gar nicht
<dot8> es handelt sich um 12.04 lts mit crypt
<dot8> ich habe, warum auch immer 2 Partitionen, /dev/sda1 200mb die als boot gekennzeichnet ist und eine "ungenutze" 256 mb Partition /dev/sda2. Fragt mich nicht warum es die sda2 gibt...
<dot8> die andere Partition ist die crypt Partition
<dot8> es ist KEIN Win auf dem PC installiert
<ppq> dot8: sda1 wird eine efi-system-partition sein und sda2 die /boot partition. 
<k1l> dot8: lief es vorher? was hast du dann gemacht?
<dot8> ja es lief ohne probleme seit mehr als einem jahr. es gab ein Update, kernel und nach dem neustart ist es nun kaputt
<dot8> ppq: ah ok
<dot8> ppq: deswegen wird es dann mit chroot nicht geklappt haben
<ppq> ja, wahrscheinlich hast du vergessen, die efi-partition nach /mnt/boot/efi zu mounten
<ppq> das ist nötig, damit die grub.cfg auch dort landet
<ppq> nicht nur auf der boot-partition...
<dot8> genau das wird der fehler sein
<dot8> ich probiere es
<dot8> sollte ich die beiden laufwerte zuvor noch mal formatieren? damit die sauber sind?
<dot8> laufwerke
<ppq> wenns nicht hilft, probier auch mal boot-repair aus dem ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair von einer live-cd aus. das luks-volume da sollte schon geöffnet sein und lvm fertig initialisiert, so dass die / partition gemountet werden kann
<ppq> huh? nein
<AkuUsagi> hallo, gibt es für gnome ein tool mit dem sich doppelte dateien finden lassen? idealerweise nicht nur nach dateinamen sondern auch inhaltlich
<dot8> ok, er will /dev/sda1 nicht mounten: no such file or directory
<dot8> die partition defekt?
<k1l> !fslint > AkuUsagi 
<kubine> AkuUsagi: Informationen zu fslint finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fslint
<ppq> dot8: klingt eher nach tippfehler
<ppq> guck auch, ob das wirklich sda ist, das ändert sich manchmal. lsblk
<AkuUsagi> k1l: klingt gut, danke. fslint vergleicht dabei auch die dateien an sich statt einfach nur die dateinamen? wird leider nicht im wiki erwähnt
<k1l> AkuUsagi: weiß ich so aus dem stehgreif nicht
<AkuUsagi> k1l: dann werde ich es wohl spätestens beim ergebnis dann sehen. 
<dot8> der rettungs modus sagt mir sda1 sda2 und sda3, sad3 ist die crypt
<gnudot> !DupeGuru > AkuUsagi 
<kubine> AkuUsagi: Informationen zu DupeGuru finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DupeGuru
<dot8> erneuter versuch, gleiche ergebnis: no such file or directory
<dot8> wie könnte ich denn ausschliessen, das die /dev/sda1 nicht defekt ist, bzw. diese partition neu formatieren? so das sie wieder eine efi partition wird?
<ppq> grub2-efi neu drauf installieren
<ppq> oder selbiges von boot-repair machen lassen
<ppq> und: recoverymodus != live-system
<ppq> aber wie gesagt, bei "no such file or directory" kann der fehler eigentlich nur bei dir liegen. was genau hast du getippt?
<dot8> ppq: genau so, wie es hier steht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD 
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yenal> hi ..kann mir vielleicht jmd weiterhelfen? ich will nen fenster mit xdotool aktivieren mittels "xdotool search --desktop 0 --sync --any --class "firefox" windowactivate" aber für den fall das es nicht existiert soll es gestartet werden
<ppq> if [ "$(pidof process_name)" ]   ...
<yenal> danke :)
<kaadu> Hallo
<kaadu> jemand on?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > kaadu 
<kubine> kaadu: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<kaadu> Ich installiere mir gerade das erste mal Kubuntu und der sagt, dass ich nicht genug Festplattenspeicher habe (min 5,5 GB)  Ich habe aber noch weitaus mehr 
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: naja, der speicher muss schon auch für kubuntu verfügbar sein, und nicht frei auf einer windowspartition oder so.
<kaadu> und wie behebe ich das Problem ?
<LetoThe2nd> backups machen, backups überprüfen, backups nochmal überprüfen, und dann umpartitionieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> (gesetzt den fall es liegt an den partitionen.)
<kaadu> Gut, ich bin jetzt nicht gerade ein Profi...   Soll ich jetzt eine neue Partition erstellen
<LetoThe2nd> linux braucht mindestens eine eigene partition, genau.
<jokrebel> kaadu: Zeig doch fürs erste mal die aktuelle Belegung
<kaadu> jokrebel: Wie ? Bild ?
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: es gibt aber da auch durch handreichungen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kubuntu_Installation
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: screenshot, oder du öffnest ein terminal, und dann zeigen wir dir nen trick :)
<kaadu> Terminal ?
<LetoThe2nd> unter kde heisst glaub ich "konsole"
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: wieder da?
<kaadu> ja 
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: unter kde heisst glaub ich "konsole"
<kaadu> Ich habe windows
<kaadu> noch
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist dir nicht zu helfen, sorry.
<yenal> hat hier jmd die selben probleme mit dem xdotool ? ich will beim Mausklick (egal wo im aktuellen display 0) die location auswerten... "xdotool search --any . behave %@ mouse-enter getmouselocation" geht aber "xdotool search --any . behave %@ mouse-click getmouselocation" geht nicht nur zum teil wenn ich im fenster vorher rechts und dann wieder links klicke.. kann doch nich so gewollt sein oder?
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: bitte komm wieder, wenn du z.b. eine livecd gebootet hast.
<kaadu> hab ich (USB)
<LetoThe2nd> ja gerade hast du gesagt du bist im windows.
<kaadu> Ja, aber ich habe LinuxLive im Hintergrund offen 
<LetoThe2nd> was auch immer linuxlive ist.
<jokrebel> …und Hintergrund…
<kaadu> Damit kann man Linux testen und installieren
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, aber irgendwelche wilden bastellösungen werd ich nicht supporten, schlicht mangels wissen.
<jokrebel> Wir reden da aber jetzt nicht von Wubi hoffe ich.
<LetoThe2nd> melde dich wieder, wenn du ein ganz normales (k)ubuntu von livecd oder livestick gebootet hast.
<kaadu> Reicht eine Partition zu erstellen ?
<LetoThe2nd> es reciht, (k)ubuntu zu booten.
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab keine ahnung, was bei dir auf dem bildschirm ist und wo du rumklickerst.
<kaadu> Ich bin ja schon bei der Installation
<LetoThe2nd> das halte ich für ein gerücht, ausser wir reden a) von ner virtuellen maschine oder b) von 2 verschiedennen pcs. also was solls sein?
<kaadu> Ich versuche mal einen Screenshot hochzuladen, warte bitte
<LetoThe2nd> ich warte, aber wie gesagt - wenn da ein windows-desktp drauf ist brauchst du's gar nicht hochladen. dann bin ich nicht intteressiert.
<kaadu> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/      
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: und was hat das jetzt mit ner kubuntu installation zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: wie ich bereits sagen (mehrfach) - bastellösungen supporte ich nicht.
<kaadu> Damit habe ich die Datei auf dem USB Stick entpackt 
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: einfach, um dem supporteten und mir selbst den ärger zu ersparen
<LetoThe2nd> kaadu: na dann *boote* den doofen stick halt endlich.
<kaadu> ich teste es 
<LetoThe2nd> Bastian1: bringst du deinen link bitte in ordnung, oder nimmst uns einstweilen aus dem autojoin? danke!
<LetoThe2nd> Bastian1: bringst du deinen link bitte in ordnung, oder nimmst uns einstweilen aus dem autojoin? danke!
<LetoThe2nd> Bastian1: (2. und letzte bitte.)
<ray12683> Moin! Moin!
<doev> Hat schonmal jemand einen Grafik-Treiber für qemu (winxp) gefunden?
<jokrebel> cu
<dreamon> Wie kann das sein, das der Propitäre Treiber schlechter geht.. zumindest bei Wine games
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, wieso nicht?
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Gute Frage.. ich dachte der Prop. ist immer besser.. Radeon Grafikkarte.. da ging gar nix. hab ihn jetzt entfernt.. und es läuft.. kratz.. 
<PBeck> dreamon: teils wird ja auch unterstützung für ältere karten entfernt
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, soweit ich weisz ist der prop[rietaere Radeon auch nicht gerade das beste. nVidia gibt bei geschlossenen, Intel bei offenen vor.
<dreamon> PBeck, Der Treiber wurde halt empfohlen..  
<dot8> nabend
<PBeck> hi dot8 
<dot8> da bin ich wieder mit dem gleichen Problem. ich bekomme es alleine nicht auf die Reihe, das mein System wieder startet. boot-repair hat nun mittels einer analyse das hier erstellt.
<dot8> Da es bei einem Livesystem erstellt wurde, wird hier von /dev/sdb1 gesprochen, wenn ich im recovery modus bin ist es sda1...
<dot8> hier der Linkf
<dot8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175557/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dot8> kann mir daraus jemand ableiten, wo das Problem ist, wenn ich mittels chroot versuche den grub neu zu machen?
<dot8> ein: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot klappt
<dot8> ein : mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi schlägt fehl
<PBeck> dot8: was ist den genau passiert?
<ppq> du hast deine efi-partition gekillt, die ist jetzt ext4 statt fat32
<dot8> PBeck: gestern nach einem Kernel Update, konnte ich nicht mehr booten. No Operating System
<dot8> ppq: wie fixe ich das geht das mit livesystem?
<dot8> ppq: unter disk utility kann ich ja neu formatieren
<ppq> was du offenbar schon fleißig getan hast ;)
<dot8> ppq: ja, unwissenheit. 
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen#Mit-EFI
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> da steht wie die partition sein muss
<ppq> mach das am besten mit cgdisk
<ppq> alles von einer live-cd aus
<ppq> dann mounte alles korrekt und chroote, dann kannst du grub-efi neu installieren
<dot8> ganz doofe frage, ich kann im bios, efi auschalten. das hilft aber wenig oder
<dot8> ppq: ok, sehe ich mir an
<ppq> dot8: ist auch ne option. dann musst du aber noch im chroot grub-pc installieren und grub in den mbr installieren
<ppq> was aber auch kein großer aufwand ist
<gnudot> join debian.de
<PBeck> gnudot: ne da bekommen wir nur prügel
<PBeck> gnudot: und jetzt zurück in die hölle oder nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<gnudot> sorry, slash vergessen :)
<dot8> das hat boot-repair mir nun gesagt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176925/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dot8> ist das so nun ok?
<dot8> ppq: ich bekomme es nicht hin
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-01
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> ich möchte ein verzeichnis kopieren und alle symbolischen links sollen aufgelöst werden, also als echte dateien erscheinen. welchen parameter müsste ich bei cp nehmen? weder -l noch -s passen.
<dadrc> Müsste das nicht -L sein?
<doev> dadrc, das sieht gut aus. mit L komme ich weiter, aber attribute werden nicht übernommen, benutze immer sudo cp -vax, aber   .... sudo -Lvax quelle ziel ... geht hier nicht.
<doev> -p
<koegs> vielleicht wäre das der richtige zeitpunkt um über rsync nachzudenken :)
<doev> sudo cp -Lrp wuelle ziel ... macht es
<doev> thx
<TheBrayn> source code pro schaut echt ganz nett aus
<yenal> hi kann mir jmd helfen ich hab kein größer gleich / kleiner gleich taste auf meinem keyboard.. aber laut meiner Xmodmap sind die tasten zugewiesen "keycode  94 = less greater less greater bar brokenbar bar" wie bekomme ich jetzt heraus welche taste zu keycode 94 gehört
<Guest50928> Hallo Zusammen
<Guest50928> Auf einem Asus P550CA bekomme ich unter Xubuntu 13.04 das WLAN nicht zum Laufen. Im Network-Manager werden sowohl der interne Atheros AR9485 als auch der USB-Stick Ralink 802 angezeigt, aber ausgegraut, also nicht in Betrieb? Google hat uns bisher nicht weiter geholfen. Treiber nicht gefunden usw. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich suchen kann?
<sl4x> Guest50928: schauen ob lspci oder lsusb die karte findet
<sl4x> dann evtl mit sudo iwconfig nachschauen :)
<Guest50928> lspci --n findet den einen, lsusb den anderen
<Guest50928> lspci --nn war gemeint
<sdx23> Guest50928: die Ausgabe von dmesg bitte in einen Pastbin.
<sdx23> achso, und den relevanten Teil von "lspci -k" am besten auch gleich
<Guest50928> sdx23: hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/al6ums6s578odfv/demsg und hier: https://www.dropbox.com/s/37b5jahgt5o4752/lspci 
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - demsg (at www.dropbox.com)
<sdx23> Guest50928: ath9k ist schonmal in Verwendung. Wiki dazu gelesen?
<Guest50928> Wiki vor allem nicht gefunden...
<sdx23> und: nachgesehen ob die Hardwareschalter richtig stehen? "rfkill -list"
<sdx23> !rfkill > Guest50928 
<kubine> Guest50928: Informationen zu rfkill finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<sdx23> auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze
<kubine> Title: Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Habe zur Zeit mächtig probleme mit Virtualbox. Wenn ich eine Maschine Starte. Dann kommt ein Fenster oben Links. Ist dort alles schwarz. Keine Meldung es freezt. Im Menu steht "Wird wiederhergestellt"(Stand auf gespeichert.) Es passiert nichts mehr. Es kommt noch nicht mal das Virtualbox Logo.
<dreamon> Ups.. habs nun so 10minuten stehen lassen, jetzt startet er es doch.. sehr seltsam
<dreamon> Nach 10Minuten hat er dann den hochgezählt bis 100% und da wars. 
<Dimitri> hey leute! was muss ich tun, wenn ich meine partitionsbennenung sda5,6 usw. verändert habe und buuntu somit nicht mehr startet? hab schon probiert die fstab zu vcerändern 
<sdx23> Dimitri: "somit"? Es sollten UUIDs verwendet werden, dann spielt das keine Rolle.
<Dimitri> sdx23: Naja, ich erklär mal mein Problem. Ich wollte meine root Partition vergrößern... um an diese ranzukommen und mit parted magic zu vergrößern musste ich linux swap löschen und neu einrichten...somit hat sich die sda nummer von sda6 auf sda 5 verändert
<Dimitri> ubuntu startet nichtmehr, da er /dev/rootfs und /dev/proc iwas nicht findet
<k1l> Dimitri: guck die UUIDs nach und trage diese in die die fstab ein anstatt dem /dev/sdXY
<sdx23> Dimitri: ok, also kommt er über grub und bleibt danach in ner Kernel-Panik hängen?
<sdx23> ja, in die fstab und insbesondere auch die Grub-Config.
<sdx23> Dimitri: welche Version ist das?
<Dimitri> sdx23: ich bin thesantosxen... grub funktioniert nach wie vor nicht.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab  Dimitri 
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sl4x> dreamon: bügel es mal neu drüber und vorallem installiere die guest additions neu. hatte auch nen ähnliches problem nach nem kernel update
<k1l> und je nachdem was du da verändert hast musst du ggf auch noch grub anpassen (mit e drücken im grub) um dem die richtige partition zu zeigen. nach dem booten dann ein grub-update laufen lassen
<sdx23> Dimitri: grub wird doch chainloaded, oder nicht? Wie auch immer, du musst die Kernel-Commandline auch mit anpassen, da ist ein rootfs=/dev/sdx0 mit drin.
<sdx23> (was k1l sagt)
<Dimitri> sdx23: also was ich gemacht hab... ich hab in der fstab sda6 durch sda5 ersetzt
<Dimitri> aber trotzdem sucht der beim loaden nach sda6? :o wtf
<Dimitri> mit livesystem ins verzeichnis rein und sudo gedit fstab
<k1l> möp
<sdx23> Lies nochmal was k1l und ich gerade schrieben: fstab ist das eine, der Bootloader das andere.
<k1l> nicht sudo gedit!
<Dimitri> ich hab aber keinen richtigen bootloader!
<Dimitri> der windows bootloader schickt mich weiter an neogrub der einfach auf sda5 nach einer kernelversion sucht und dann ubuntu lädt... im lade vorgang kackt das ganze ab
<k1l> Dimitri: der grub ist komplett sepperat von fstab. deswegen musst du noch ein "sudo update-grub" laufen lassen damit er sich dich partitionen neu zusammen sucht. da du das aber nicht gemacht hast musst du jetzt einmal beim booten per hand die richtige partition auswählen indem du "e" drückst wenn du den grub siehst
<k1l> Dimitri: ist das ein wubi install?
<k1l> oder was für eine installation ist dsa überhaupt?
<Dimitri> nein. linux ist auf einer anderen partition. grub lässt sich nicht installieren... tausendmal probiert
<sdx23> k1l: er bootet per Chainloader von Windows aus irgendwas, ist aber kein Wubi. Irgend krude wegen EFI.
<k1l> ohje
<sdx23> vom Windowsbootloader, that is.
<Dimitri> sdx23: ja ... fuckt mich ja selber ab.. da sieht man mal wie alle mit windows zusammenarbeiten... das gesamte uefi bios ist nur auf windows ausgelegt -.-
<dreamon> sl4x, Ich habs deinstalliert und nochmal neu installiert.. auch die additions. Leider brachte es nichts.
<dreamon> Vielleicht die configs noch löschen.. mal schauen..
<Dimitri> sdx23: keine Idee :/?
<sdx23> Dimitri: wie gesagt, Kernel-Commandline anpassen. Wie man das bei deiner Art von Bootloader macht, weiß ich leider nicht (da kA was genau das für ein Bootloader. Nach welcher Anleitung hast du den installiert?)
<Dimitri> sdx23: würde es dir helfen, wenn ich jetzt einfach am pc ubuntu probiere zu starten und mit per laptop die commands durchgebe?
<sl4x> dreamon: wird wohl nen kernelmodul problem sein. konnte es bei mir nur fixen, indem ich vbox komplett runtergeschmissen habe und den neusten kernel deinstalled und wieder installed hab
<Dimitri> sdx23: würde es?
<Dimitri_> sdx23: bin rausgeflogen :/
<Dimitri> man fuck was soll ich tun :/
<Dimitri> sdx23: Wenn Windows 7 - ohne EFI - eine eigene Bootpartition hat (mit "System-reserviert" bezeichnet, in der Regel 100 MiB), so kann man dort einen entsprechenden Bereich am Ende über eine Verkleinerung abzwacken. Dieses kann man im Live-System mit einem Werkzeug zur Partitionierung (GParted) durchführen. Oder man richtet sich diesen Bereich gleich hinter der ersten Windowspartition ein. 
<Dimitri> so eine boot partition hab ich
<dadrc> Du musst, wie k1l bereits sagte, deine Grub (oder halt neogrub) config anpassen
<Dimitri> dadrc: das st bereichts erfolgt. sda6 durch sda5 ... der richtigen partition ersetzt
<dadrc> Bis eben hast du gesagt, du hast die fstab angepasst
<dadrc> Das ist *nicht* das gleiche
<Dimitri> dadrc: fstab hab ich angepasst nachdem das editieren des neogrub loaders nix gebracht hat
<Dimitri> soll ich vll einfach in den bootloadfer rein und dir die zeilen reinschreiben?
<Dimitri> würde das dann mitm lappy tun
<dadrc> Pack mal die menu.lst in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> Sollte von Windows aus gehen
<yenal> hey kann mir jmd sagen ob man > bzw  < in case bei der bash benutzen kann case $x in >1)...;;
<Dimitri> dadrc: wo gide ich die menu.lst ?
<Dimitri> *finde
<dadrc> yenal, nein
<yenal> mmh okay danke :)
<dadrc> yenal, sowas hier könnte gehen: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/35494-greater-than-less-than-case.html
<kubine> Title: greater than less than in case - The UNIX and Linux Forums (at www.unix.com)
<dadrc> Dimitri, keine Ahnung, neogrub ist irgendwelches komisches Zeugs von irgendwelchen komischen Leuten.
<dadrc> Die Doku (https://neosmart.net/wiki/easybcd/neogrub/linux/) sagt, in \NST\menu.lst
<kubine> Title: NeoGrub Linux (at neosmart.net)
<yenal> ah das ist hilfreich danke dadrc
<Dimitri> title Ubuntu
<Dimitri> find --set-root /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
<Dimitri> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic ro root=/dev/sda5
<Dimitri> initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic
<Dimitri> bitteschön =)
<dadrc> Pack da mal die UUID rein, das ganze sdY-Krams ist eh unzuverlässig
<dadrc> root=UUID=<uuid der partition>
<Dimitri> dadrc: wie finde ich diese raus?
<dadrc> `sudo blkid`
<Dimitri> dadrc: vom livesystem?
<sl4x> oder tune2fs
<dadrc> Dimitri, zB
<dot8> hallo
<dot8> ich habe mein grub nun wieder so weit, das ich nach einem reboot den grub angezeigt bekommen. allerdings soll ich dann einen kernel wählen, was ist sonst nie machen musste, wenn ich dann einen kernel gewählt habe, friert das system ein. es fehlt die aufforderung, die Passphrase einzugeben um die crypt partition frei zu schalten
<dot8> den grub hat mir boot-repair wieder zurück gebracht
<dot8> wie kann ich denn nun wieder meine crypt partition starten? bzw. so initialisieren, das ich die passphrase eingeben muss?
<dadrc> Am einfachsten wär es wohl, eine Grub-Config aus 'nem Backup zu nehmen
<dadrc> Ansonsten stehen hier noch einige Sachen, die du mal überprüfen kannst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto#Notes_for_making_it_work_in_Ubuntu_12.04_.22Precise_Pangolin.22_amd64
<kubine> Title: EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dot8> die werden von dem backup nicht erfasst, das sie auf extra partitionen liegen 
<dadrc> Solltest du dann zum nächsten Mal ändern, 'ne funktionierende Bootconfig haben ist immer gut.
<dot8> eine efi partition und eine boot partition
<dadrc> Anyway, siehe Link.
<dot8> dadrc: das mache ich unter einer live cd?
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zur hosts Datei. Wenn ein Skript läuft, welches regelmäßig Kontakt zu einem Server hat, und ich die Serveradresse per Hostdatei während des Prozesses auf localhost umbiege, sollte sich dies dann auf das Skript auswirken, oder zählt für das Skript nur die hosts Einstellung, welche zum Start aktiv war?
<dot8> swed2: probiere es mit einem ping aus
<dadrc> dot8, wenn das System sonst nicht bootet, musst du wohl, ja
<dot8> dadrc: doofe frage, soory
<dadrc> Kein Ding
<swed2> dot8, der ping reagiert nicht auf die Anderung in der hosts Datei, erst bei einem neuen ping reagiert er darauf
<dot8> swed2: wenn Du ein timeout einbaust, das den prozess dann neu startet, dann sollte es gehen. ich bin zwar nur ein java fuzzi, aber warum nicht...
<swed2> dot8, das ist eben das Problem, der Prozess darf nicht neu gestartet werden, das muss während des Ausführens passieren
<dadrc> für bestehende Verbindungen wird das nicht funktionieren
<dot8> ich habe mir nun mal den auswurf von update-grub angesehen: /var/lock/lvm mkdir failed. file-based locking initialisation faild
<dadrc> Wenn das Skript jedes Mal das Programm, das die Verbindung aufbaut, neu startet, sollte es gehen, swed2 
<dadrc> dot8, sagt mir nichts, aber klingt so, als sollte man danach googlen können
<swed2> dadrc, das mit dem neu starten ist nicht möglich, ich benötige eine Lösung welche im laufenden Betrieb funktioniert
<dadrc> Brauchst du vielleicht, gibt's aber so nicht.
<dot8> swed2, das ist Dein eigenes Programm das du beeinflussen kannst?
<swed2> dot8 nein ich kann das programm leider nicht modifizieren
<dot8> swed2, siehe ,dadrc
<dot8> so, das kind ist wach, heute abend gehts dann weiter
<SDZR> kann mir einer erklären, warum ich ein selbstgeschriebenes skript in meinem homeverzeichnis trotz rootrechte im terminal nicht ausführen darf?
<geser> kein x-bit gesetzt?
<SDZR> hm... sekunde
<geser> und gibst du einen Pfad zum Skript an beim Aufruf? . ist nicht im Suchpfad, muss also explizit angegeben werden => ./meinskript
<SDZR> ahja. das x-bit wars. danke
<ufo49> Hallo, wer kennt sich mit pulse-Audio aus?
<dadrc> EInfach fragen.
<ufo49> Ich habe eine TV-Karte mit separaten Audio-Ausgang. Den soll man an den LINIEIN-Eingang anschließen. Soweit sogut. Ich bekomme aber keinen Sound auf meine angeschlossene Audioanlage
<ufo49> Sorry, ist eine TV-Karte mit 878-Chip
<ufo49> Das Bild funktioniert mit tvtime bestens und wenn ich die Einstellungen für SKYPE mal ändere bekomme ich als Ausgabe den Fernsehton, irres Ding das ...
<dadrc> Dann musst du PA nur sagen, dass es den Kram, der über den Line In kommt, direkt weiterleiten soll
<dadrc> bzw, das könnte sogar noch alsa sein
<dadrc> Mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib `alsamixer` ein
<dadrc> Da drin solltest du unter Wiedergabe/Playback den Line In hochdrehen können
<ubuntini> Wie benennt man eine Datei via Terminal um? 
<dadrc> mv
<ufo49> Der ist im alsa-Mixer schon "hochgedreht". In der Lautstärkeregelung von pulse sehe ich den LINEIN ja. Da kommt auch audio an. Aber wie kriege ich das auf die Lautsprecher
<dadrc> Normalerweise sollte der im alsamixer unter Playback der richtigen Karte hochgedreht sein und nicht auf MM stehen, dann gibts das auch auf den Boxen
<ufo49> By the way, wie stellt man eigentlich von ALSA auf pulse um und umgedreht?
<dadrc> PA benutzt Alsa, mischt nur die Streams vorher zusammen (mal etwas vereinfacht)
<ufo49> Also, LINEIN ist voll aufgedreht, steht aber unten auf MM
<dadrc> drück mal m
<dadrc> Also, wenn du das ausgewählt hast
<ufo49> Bingo, aber warum ging das mit dem Puls-Lautstärkeregler nicht?
<dadrc> Weil es darunter, auf Alsa-Ebene, schon aus war
<dadrc> Da kann PA nicht ran
<ufo49> OK, nun nur noch der "SKYPE-Test" ...
<PBeck> hi
<dadrc> ufo49, dann musst du noch in Skype die richtige Tonquelle auswählen. Wenn die auf PulseAudio steht, kannst du das in `pavucontrol` machen
<ufo49> So, jetzt geht mein SKYPE nicht mehr, ist auch im ALSA-Regler nicht enthalten
<ufo49> Kommando zurück, ein bischen ausprobieren hats gebracht. Danke dadrc
<dadrc> gern
<PBeck> jemand ne ahnung wieso man beim updaten vom system manchmal das passwort benötigt?
<LupusE> weil die user nicht in der richtigen gruppe sind?
<LupusE> aehnlich wie wicd/network-manager im userkontext laeuft ist auch der updater im userkontext. der braucht dann besondere rechte um dpkg/apt-get anzustossen.
<PBeck> Wenige Aktualisierungen wie z.B. die Kernel-Updates installieren neue Pakete. Dies erfordert in jedem Fall die Eingabe eines Administrator-Passwortes. Solche Updates können also auch mit obigen Änderungen nicht von normalen Benutzern installiert werden.
<PBeck> ok dann waren es besondere pakete die das passwort verlangt haben, heute gings z. B. ohne
<LupusE> weil noch eine sudo session offen war?
<PBeck> LupusE: ne
<PBeck> LupusE: und ich meine die aktualisierungsverwaltung - die ist doch unabhängig vom terminal?
<LupusE> um das zu bewerten fehlen mir infos und zeit diese einzuholen. ich bin raus.
<PBeck> LupusE: wir haben doch die antwort schon - kernelupdates verlangen immer das passwort, normale nicht
<PBeck> bzw. so tiefgreifende wie der kernel
<PBeck> LupusE: apt-get kannst ohne sudo ja sowieso nicht nutzen
<PBeck> (zum update, oder install
<PBeck> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/0.6
<kubine> Title: “policykit-desktop-privileges” source package : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<PBeck> LupusE: nur mitglieder in der admin gruppe
<PBeck> geht halt drum, dass manche updates wahrscheinlich in weitere pakete geteilt wurden und dies neuinstallation braucht dann das passwort
<pyfisch> moin, wenn ich in den Systemeinstellungen auf Drucker klicke sieht das Menü ganz anders aus als im Wiki beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Druckerkonfiguration
<kubine> Title: GNOME Druckerkonfiguration › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> pyfisch: das ist gut möglich. Welche Ubuntu-Version hast du denn? Und was ist das Problem daran, dass das anders aussieht?
<pyfisch> sdx23: ubuntu 13.04
<pyfisch> das problem ist das einfach die funktionen anders sind und ich dort nichts finde.
<pyfisch> Es gibt nur einen Hinzufügen-Button und einen unbeschrifteten Button ähnlich dem Neu laden Button im Browser.
<pyfisch> Titel des Fensters ist "drucker - localhost"
<sdx23> im Zweifel kannst du mal in den übersichtsartikel schauen (der ist da auch verlinkt) oder wenn nötig das Webinterface (localhost:631) verwenden.
<PBeck> pyfisch: ist es was spezielles? normalerweise konfigurieren sich die gängigen mehr oder weniger automatisch
<pyfisch> PBeck: nichts spezielles. ein ziemlich normaler HP
<PBeck> pyfisch: und bist weiter?
<pyfisch> PBeck: nein, kein bisschen
<pyfisch> also localhost:631 kann ich aufrufen, dort wird dann auch eine seite angezeigt
<pyfisch> PBeck: In den Systemeinstellungen -> Drucker wird dieses Fenster angezeigt: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/07/05/Netzwerkdrucker.png
<sdx23> pyfisch: das Webinterface bietet praktisch alle Funktionen die man sich wünschen kann. Was möchtest du denn tun?
<pyfisch> neuen drucker einrichten
<PBeck> pyfisch: bleib mal beim normalen drucker einrichten, das sollte schon gehen
<pyfisch> So der Drucker wird inzwischen wenigstens aufgelistet.
<PBeck> pyfisch: jetzt erzähl mal erstmal vom drucker - modell, netzwerk, etc.
<pyfisch> "hp officejet pro 8500 a" über netzwerk
<pyfisch> villeicht klappt das einrichten jetzt sogar über das Menü. ...
<pyfisch> so drucker hat sich doch noch überreden lassen :-)
<pyfisch> testseite ausgedruckt
<PBeck> klar klappt das - meiner hat sich auch so eingerichtet
<PBeck> pyfisch: das ist bei hp deutlich geiler als unter windows
<pyfisch> ich bin nur aufgeschmissen wenn sich software anders verhält als beschrieben
<pyfisch> PBeck: inwiefern?
<PBeck> pyfisch: da musst erstmal die cd einlegen :)
<PBeck> pyfisch: bei ubuntu hast alles in den repos und gerade unter ubuntu läd er dir dann auch gleich die benötigten sachen
<pyfisch> :-)
<pyfisch> inzwischen funktioniert ubuntu bei mir ganz gut. bis auf wenn man versucht Makefiles als Bash Dateien auszuführen :-P
<PBeck> pyfisch: bist du neu unter ubuntu?
<pyfisch> PBeck: ja. Umsteiger von Windows 7
<PBeck> pyfisch: grundregel für linux - niemals blind befehle oder skripte ausführen - und sowieso nicht blind passwörter eingeben
<PBeck> pyfisch: bei befehlen im terminal kannst mit "man befehl" schonmal grob schauen was der überhaupt macht
<PBeck> wenn man bei rm (remove/löschen)... rekursiv und erwzingen liesst ist das erstmal grusselig
<pyfisch> nächstes problem ist jetz die sicherung
<pyfisch> deja dup spuckt diese Fehlermeldung aus: "Fehler beim Erstellen des Ordners: Keine Berechtigung" wenn man versucht manuell auf einer externen Festplatte zu sichern.
<PBeck> pyfisch: schon gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> pyfisch: ist die platte auch im system eingebunden?
<pyfisch> PBeck: die Platte ist über USB verbunden und ich kann auch über den Dateimanager darauf zugreifen.
<PBeck> pyfisch: dann paste mal die ausgabe von mount
<pyfisch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416272/
<kubine> Title: Mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> pyfisch: bitte auch noch sudo blkid
<PBeck> pyfisch: ?
<pyfisch> PBeck: sorry, war kurz nicht da
<pyfisch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416277/
<kubine> Title: DerDummy › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<pyfisch> PBeck: Paste siehe obe
<dimitri> Hallo! Falls sich die Partitionen geändert haben, muss ich Ubuntu dann angeben, wo sich die neue Swap Partition befindet?
<pyfisch> PBeck: die sicherung auf im Benutzerordner funktioniert.
<pyfisch> so dejadup ausgetrickst, sicherung hat jetzt geklappt
<PBeck> pyfisch: gehts?
<PBeck> pyfisch: bei nfts muss man wohl das backup verzeichnis zuvor erstellen
<PBeck> deshalb wollte ich die ausgabe von blkid
<pyfisch> PBeck: ja ging
<cuidas> Hi! kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen @ubuntu und uefi? ich glaub, das ubuntu richtig installiert ist, efibootmgr -r zeigt auch alles richtig an, aber mein system findet grub nicht. ich glaub der sieht die ganze EFI partition nicht. wie kann man sowas am besten testen?
<kitikonti> hi, noch wer wach. ich bräuchte schnell mal ne hilfe zum installieren von rubygems
<bekks> Dann stell eine richtige Frage.
<kitikonti> also damit ich die aktuelle version bekomme soll ich ja nicht apt-get verwenden sondern rubygems manuell installieren. sprich per wget die source downloaden entpacken und dan per setup.rb installieren
<kitikonti> in welches verzeichnis soll ich rubygems entpacken?
<bekks> Dort wo dein Ruby sie findet.
<kitikonti> und das ist wo?
<bekks> Das hängt davon ab, wie dein Ruby konfiguriert ist, bzw. wo du die Gems haben willst.
<kitikonti> da kenn ich mich leider zu schlecht aus. ich benütz die gems für webdev
<kitikonti> wohin wird den das alles installiert wenn ich apt-get mache
<bekks> dpkg -L paketname
<bekks> In /etc/profile.d/ könnte ein shellscript liegen, dass den Rubygems Pfad setzt.
<kitikonti> also derzeit funktioniert es ja, nur ich weis nicht ob das ein blötsinn ist was ich gemacht habe. jetzt liegt der entpackte rubygems ordner im root ~
<bekks> Das ist Blödsinn.
<kitikonti> ich hatte bereits so einen vorahnung
<kitikonti> was soll ich nun machen? wie bekomm ich das nun weg und wie mach ich es dan richtig?
<bekks> Sagte ich ja gerade. In /etc/profile.d/ könnte ein Script liegen, dass den Rubygems Pfad setzt.
<kitikonti> ja aber ich will ja den blötsinn rückgänig machen, das mit dem script kommt ja erst danach oder?
<kitikonti> und ja da liegt ein script
<bekks> Da wird der Rubygemspfad gesetzt.
<bekks> Verschieb den Kram halt, so dass deine Gems dort liegen.
<kitikonti> PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:$HOME/.gem/ruby/1.8/bin
<kitikonti> das steht in dem script
<kitikonti> du meinst ich soll meinen entpackten ruby ordner nach /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin verschieben oder was?
<moonblitz> hi bekks ich war der der mit dem software-center unter ubuntu probleme hatte. ich habe mir kubuntu installiert und nun läuft es
<kitikonti> sry entpackten rubygems ordner
<kitikonti> bekks, nur nochmal zur info, ich rede von dem hier https://rubygems.org/pages/download und nicht von einzelnen gems
<kubine> Title: Download RubyGems | RubyGems.org | your community gem host (at rubygems.org)
<kitikonti> weil in dem angegebenen verzeichnis liegen einzelne gems
<bekks> kitikonti: "sudo apt-get install rubygems"
<kitikonti> das hatte ich früher nur da bekomm ich eine alte version. ich brauch für bestimmte gems die aktuelle
<kitikonti> deswegen hab ich nun rubygems von hier https://rubygems.org/pages/download runtergeladen (die tgz)
<kubine> Title: Download RubyGems | RubyGems.org | your community gem host (at rubygems.org)
<kitikonti> und entpackt
<kitikonti> und danach mit "ruby setup.rb" installiert
<kitikonti> nur das ganze eben im root ~ ordner
<kitikonti> was ja ein blötsinn ist
<kitikonti> die frage ist nun, wie bekomme ich das wieder weg damit ich das nochmal ordentlich installieren kann?
<bekks> kitikonti: Lösch es.
<bekks> kitikonti: Und danach machst du folgendes, um Rubygems zu installieren:
<bekks> kitikonti: "sudo apt-get install rubygems"
<kitikonti> bekks, einfach den ordner löschen?
<bekks> Naja, du hast ihn doch entpackt...? Also kannst du ihn auch löschen.
<kitikonti> bekks, hinterlässt "ruby setup.rb" sonst nirgend irgend welche spuren?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, dazu musst du in das Script gucken.
<kitikonti> oder denk ich nur falsch weil ich windows versäucht bin
<kitikonti> bekks, wie gesagt in dem script steht folgende zeile:
<kitikonti> bekks, PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin:$HOME/.gem/ruby/1.8/bin
<bekks> In welchem Script?
<bekks> Wenn du wissen willst, was setup.rb tut, solltest du dir setup.rb angucken...
<kitikonti> das script in /etc/profile.d
<kitikonti> aso 
<kitikonti> oh man steh ich auf der leitung
<bekks> Warum genau reichen dir die Rubygems aus den Ubunturepos nicht?
<kitikonti> wenn ich "apt-get install rubygems" verwende funktioniert "gem install breakpoint" nicht weil angeblich die rubygems version zu alt ist
<kitikonti> und "gem update --system" funktioniert nicht
<kitikonti> (wenn ich apt-get install rubygems verwendet habe)
<bekks> Was "funktioniert" denn da nicht?
<kitikonti> bekks, meinst du update --system oder gem install breakpoint
<bekks> Von "update --system" war doch bisher gar keine Rede.
<bekks> Ah, doch. :)
<bekks> Was bedeutet denn "funktioniert nicht" - davon war ja bisher nur bei "gem update --system" die Rede.
<kitikonti> wie gesagt bei gem install breakpoint kommt eine meldung das ich mindestens version .... oder höher benötige
<bekks> Das war nicht die Frage.
<kitikonti> und bei gem update --system kommt eine meldung das die funktion deaktiviert ist weil ich rubygems über die paketverwaltung installiert habe
<bekks> Also funktioniert es doch wunderbar. Es sagt dir doch genau was los ist.
<bekks> Was du tun kannst, ist, ein PPA für rubygems zu suchen, wenn du das unbedingt haben willst. Ich würde dir davon abraten.
<dreamon> bekks, Du bist doch ein Virtualbox Kenner. Frage: Ich speichere immer die Session und führe sie immer fort. Jetzt kommt es hier in letzter Zeit vor, das ich es starte und es 10Minuten Pause macht und dann auf einmal bis 100% hochzählt und da ist. Hast du eine IDEE?
<bekks> Wann macht es 10 Minuten Pause?
<dreamon> bekks, Sofort beim Starten.. Es geht das Fenster auf, das bleibt schwarz. 10Minuten lang und dann plötzlich macht weiter und läuft.
<bekks> Dann fahr die VM mal sauber herunter, und starte sie neu.
<dreamon> Im Fenster wo die Virtuellen Maschinen aufgeliestet steht das es Wiederhergestellt wird. und Pausiert auch.
<dreamon> Das hab ich auch schon hinter mir.. passiert dann aber wieder.
<bekks> Wann passiert das wieder?
<bekks> Beim nächsten Starten der VM?
<bekks> Oder "irgendwann, nach X Starts"?
<dreamon> Das ist eine gute Frage. das kann schon beim nächsten starten auftreten.
<bekks> Verwendest du Snapshots?
<dreamon> Ich schließe die Virtualbox und speichre. Wenn du das unter Snapshot verstehst?
<bekks> Nein, das ist kein Snapshot. Wenn du Virtualbox schliesst, erscheint ein Dialog in dem es ein Häkchen gibt "Snapshot erstellen". Ist das gesetzt?
<bekks> Machen wir es einfach, schieb die Ausgabe von "VBoxManage snapshot DeineVM list" in einen Pastebin.
<kitikonti> bekks, ja es sagt mir was los ist. und das ist das es nicht funktioniert. kann ich per dpkg auswählen welche version ich installieren möchte
<bekks> kitikonti: Es hat die etwas völlig anderes gesagt. Das hast du mir zumindest gesagt.
<bekks> kitikonti: Per dpkg gibt es (wie auch sonst) nur genau eine Version. Wenn du eine andere haben willst, brauchst du ein PPA.
<kitikonti> bekks, ich kann es ja auch manuell installieren, nur in welches verzeichnis soll ich das entpacken? funktionieren tut es aufjeden fall manuell. nur wohin entpackt man normal so ein verzeichnis?
<dreamon> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181294/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> bekks, Ich finden diesen Haken nicht.. so ebbas. 
<bekks> 1001 230239 < bekks> Machen wir es einfach, schieb die Ausgabe von "VBoxManage snapshot DeineVM list" in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Das war vor zehn Minuten...
<dreamon> bekks, ähm.. ja.. -> <dreamon> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181294/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Lies was da steht.
<bekks> Lies es mal ganz genau...
<bekks> Heisst deine VM "DeineVM"?
<dreamon> Sorry..
<dreamon> This machine does not have any snapshots
<dreamon> Habs aber gerade heruntergefahren gehabt. Weil ich nach dem Snapshot Haken gesucht habe
<dreamon> Auch wenn ich abspeichere kommt -> This machine does not have any snapshots
<dreamon> Das Problem hab ich seit ungefähr 2Wochen
<dreamon> bekks, Ich verwende Virtualbox 4.2.18
<bekks> Das bedeutet: "Diese Maschine hat keine Sicherungspunkte"
<bekks> Hast du dir mal den I/O angeguckt, während der "Pause"?
<dreamon> Im moment funktioniert es wie gewünscht.. weiß im moment nicht warum.. und dann beim Nächsten mal passierts wieder. Welche I/O sollte ich beobachten? Die Festplatte ruht komplett normalerweise würde die rattern, wenn ich die Box aufrufe
<dreamon> Habs auch schon removed und neu installiert.. Ohne Erfolg
<bekks> I/O bedeutet: "Daten die gelesen oder geschrieben werden". Interessant ist der I/O der auf deinem System stattfindet.
<bekks> Und löschen und neuinstallieren hilft noch nicht mal bei Windows.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab mal Virtualbox von der Konsole aus gestartet, da hat er ein paar Meldungen ausgeworfen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6181411/ Aber die kamen auch bei Erfolgreichem Start.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Was ist mit dem I/O - miss den mal.
<dreamon> bekks, Sag mir bitte wie.
<bekks> iotop, vmstat, sar
<dreamon> Ok, ich werds testen.. Im moment startet es ohne Probleme. ;)
<dreamon> bekks, Danke derweilen.
<terence_skill> hi
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-02
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Vanger2> moin zusammen, kleine frage: wie bekomme ich das netzwerk im initramfs dazu, dem DHCP-server seinen hostname mitzuteilen?
<Vanger2> netzwerk ist mittels ip= bootparameter aktiv, der beinhaltet eigentlich auch ein feld für den hostname. im bootlog wird der hostname (mehrfach hintereinander) auch als gesetzt ausgegeben, dem DHCP-server teilt er ihn aber scheinbar nicht mit
<dadrc> Wieso machstn das über das initramfs? Normalerweise würde man einfach "send host-name foo;" in die dhclient.conf packen
<Vanger2> für dropbear (luks aus der ferne öffnen)
<dadrc> Vanger2, und ip=<client-ip>:<server-ip>:<gw-ip>:<netmask>:<hostname>:<device>:<autoconf>
<dadrc> geht nicht?
<Vanger2> jop, genau das nutze ich. konkret ists ip=::::celeron:eth1:dhcp
<Vanger2> netzwerk ist auch oben, pinge ich die IP an oder verbinde mich mit dropbear, klappt das wunderbar. der router berücksichtigt nur den hostname nich und ne statische IP möchte ich vermeiden, da sich das ding in unterschiedlichen netzwerken aufhält
<Vanger2> dadrc, ne idee woran es liegen könnte?
<dadrc> Hab das noch nie gebraucht, weiß nicht, wo da was klemmen kann, sorry.
<Vanger2> ok, trotzdem danke
<quietschie> hi, kann mir jemand dabei helfen, einen service richtig zu konfigurieren? bei init 2 startet er nicht, manuell über service start schon...rcconf akzeptiert meine Änderungen nicht, aber gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung aus. Was mache ich falsch?
<LetoThe2nd> rcconf ist glaub ich eher als deprecated anzusehen
<dadrc> jo, nimm update-rc.d
<LetoThe2nd> wenns über service start funktioniert, gehts eigentlich nur drum upstart noch zu sagen dass das ding laufen soll.
<quietschie> ok
<quietschie> werd ich versuchen
<quietschie> je kleiner die Zahl im Symlink ist, desto höher die prio, oder?
<quietschie> LetoThe2nd, dadrc , das hat zwar geklappt, aber ich bin noch nicht am Ziel...ich will 2 instanzen von tomcat starten, manuell geht das auch, also alle ports sind sauber getrennt, aber jetzt startet nur die eine Instanz, obwohl die beide sehr ähnlich konfiguriert sind
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> hat jmd ein tipp wie ich die URL der netzwerkkalender im thunderbird ändern kann ?
<SpeeFak> bzw welches datei muss ich editerien aufm TB heraus scheint es nich zu gehn
<LetoThe2nd> quietschie: sry, ich kann das auch nur googeln.
<quietschie> ok, danke LetoThe2nd 
<sdx23> SpeeFak: das dürfte in einer der sqlite datenbanken vom TB stehen.
<SpeeFak> jo hab den fehler gefunden. serve adress hatte sich geändert und im tb waren njnch die alten urls
<SpeeFak> musste die kalender neu anlegen bzw neu verlinken
<Joker__> hi @ all 
<Joker__> ich habe ein problem ich habe gestern abend lubuntu auf einem laptop installiert win xp war vorher drauf geplant war es als dualboot einzurichten  nach der installation blieb der bildschirm schwarz das boot menü wurde nicht angezeigt, was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<sdx23> !grub2 > Joker__ 
<kubine> Joker__: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> Da mal in den Reparatur-Artikel schauen.
<Joker__> hmm wodurch kann grub den kaputt sein? hab das system ja nur installiert kam ja noch nichtmals zum arbeiten 
<sdx23> er wurde eben falsch installiert.
<sdx23> ah, hast du eigentlich UEFI? Oder ist das ein älterer Laptop?
<dadrc> Ich bin übrigens dafür, dass wir ab jetzt nur noch ÜFI schreiben,.
<Joker__> alter laptop
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ++ (mehr pünkte, mehr böse)
<Joker__> wieso spiel es eine rolle ob alt oder nicht?
<Joker__> hmm mal sone frage als bloody beginner ich kann ja die konsole nicht aufrufen muß also mit der cd im live modus arbeiten richtig?
<sdx23> Joker__: weil aktuelle ein "komplizierteres Bios" haben.
<sdx23> Joker__: richtig. Die chroot-Methode ist am empfehlenswertesten.
<Joker__> kann ich denn vom live modus in das installierte system eingreifen??
<sdx23> Ja, natuerlich. Das ist genau, was in dem Artikel beschrieben ist.
<quietschie> ich komm beim installieren der initscripte nicht weiter...das eine tut, das andere nicht, beide unterscheiden sich lediglich in titel, dateiname und Pfadangabe....kann ich irgendwie in einen verbose modus wechseln beim runlevel switch?
<sdx23> quietschie: Welche Ubuntu-Version genau? Upstart oder Init-Skript? 
<quietschie> sdx23, init-script / debian squeeze
<sdx23> damit solltest du beim Debian-Support fragen. Ich tippe auf irgend Links nicht erzeugt.
<sdx23> update-rc.d und so.
<quietschie> die links in den rc2.d sind erstellt
<TheInfinity> quietschie: ubuntu funktioniert da wegen upstart n bissl anders, also -> debian support, alles andere macht kein sinn. :)
<LetoThe2nd> quietschie: danke übrigens, dass du das erst *jetzt* erwähnst.
<quietschie> LetoThe2nd, was du mir gesagt hast, hat trotzdem geholfen...
<LetoThe2nd> quietschie: möglich, aber das thema ist hier bitte beendet - gründe wurden ja bereits genannt. danke.
<quietschie> TheInfinity, danke für den hint...im debian channel hab ich leider keine antwort bekommen
<TheInfinity> quietschie: dann - mehr geduld. debian ist halt n bissl anstrengender was support angeht.
<TheInfinity> quietschie: alternativ ubuntu installieremn.
<quietschie> LetoThe2nd, kein Grund mich gleich zu hassen...Danke für den Support
<LetoThe2nd> quietschie: das hat nichts mit hassen zu tun, ist aber OT.
<absBeginner> Hey, habe ne kurze Frage und weiß nicht wonach ich suchen soll, aber ist wahrscheinlich kein hexenwerk. ich binde ein verzeichniss per Komandozeile mit sshfs ein. Kann ich den Befehl irgendwie in eine anklickbare Datei packen, dass ich ihn nicht jedesmal eingeben muss?
<quietschie> TheInfinity, ich bin geduldig, keine Sorge, und auf Workstations hab ich auch ubuntu installiert, aufm Server aber Debian, und das bleibt jetzt auch so. Danke
<TheInfinity> quietschie: es nervt halt ein wenig wenn hier dauernd leute mit debian oder mint aufschlagen, wir uns mühe geben und dann am ende wir wild raten müssen und unsere tips halb bis komplett sinnlos sind weil der nutzer uns irgendwelche sachen bewusst verschweigt.
<quietschie> TheInfinity, kann ich verstehen, aber ihr konntet mir ja schon helfen, deswegen Danke
<sdx23> absBeginner: sicher. Aber Nautilus hat sogar ein grafisches Tool dafür, "mit Server verbinden".
<absBeginner> @sdx23 vielen Dank schonmal dafür. Mich interessiert aber auch generell, wie ich Kommandozeilenbefehle in eine Ausführbare Datei packen kann. Sowas gibts doch bestimmt!? Mir reicht auch ein Stichwort nach was ich im wiki suchen soll :-)
<TheInfinity> absBeginner: bash scrript
<TheInfinity> *script
<sdx23> absBeginner: einfach in die Datei schreiben, ein "#!/bin/bash" an den Anfang und das +x Bit setzen damit's ausführbar ist.
<sdx23> Anfang == in die erste Zeile. 
<sdx23> !bash > absBeginner 
<kubine> absBeginner: Informationen zu Bash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash
<sdx23> !shebang > absBeginner 
<kubine> absBeginner: "<reply> Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang#Verwendung"
<absBeginner> Super vielen Dank euch
<NORT> guten Tag @all
<Jhannes> hallo
<JulianW> hi
<Jhannes> nach compilation des nightly builds vom znc rennt alles soweit .. nur die ssl-unterstützung fehlt .. was kann ich tun?
<Jhannes> desweiteren: wie stoppe ich den laufenden znc?
<Jhannes> apt-get install openssl habe ich gemacht
<apollo13> a) vor oder nachm neukompilieren, b) du brauchst die dev pakete auch
<Rochvellon> die allgemeine syntax zum starten und stoppen von diensten unter ubuntu: sudo service <SERVICE> start|stop
<Jhannes> in der znc.conf steht SSL = false
<apollo13> ja dann wird SSL wohl auch nicht gehen^^
<Jhannes> apollo13: ich habe znc komplett neu aufgesetzt .. bin nach der anleitung auf http://www.icestarirc.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?18.last vorgegangen
<kubine> Title: Foren / Server Tutorials / ZNC installieren [Bouncer] - IceStarIRC (at www.icestarirc.org)
<Jhannes> wie wäre jetzt die richtige vorgehensweise? znc service stoppen >> nochmal  dann
<Jhannes> ./configure --prefix=/home/bouncer/znc
<Jhannes> make && make install
<Jhannes> ?
<apollo13> kA, ./configure --help ist sicher hilfreich
<Jhannes> oh da steht viel drin .. thx :)
<Jhannes>  --with-openssl=DIR      openssl installation prefix << das koennte ein ansatz sein
<apollo13> das sollte er eigentlich von selbst finden
<LetoThe2nd> theoretisch schon, wenn wir von ner normalen a) ubuntu-maschine reden und b) die -dev pakete da sind.
<jokrebel> Jhannes: Soweit ich hörte sollte man checkinstall nutzen!
<apollo13> jokrebel: für ne install nach /home/bouncer/znc? meh
<Jhannes> davon ging ich ja aus .. das er das selber findet ..
<Jhannes> hat er aber nicht
<apollo13> schau halt den output von configure an
<apollo13> da steht normalerweise was und warum nicht passt
<jokrebel> apollo13: Diese Aussage trifft nicht immer zu? 
<apollo13> jokrebel: dass man checkinstall verwenden soll? nö, es ist ein nettes tool hie und da; aber in dem fall würde ichs nicht verwenden
<apollo13> uninstall wäre ja durch rm -rf /home/bouncer/znc erledigt
<Jhannes> oder durch deluser --remove-home bouncer
<Jhannes> also mach ich das ganze am besten nochmal from scratch
<Jhannes> If you want to be able to use SSL you must install ZNC with the prefix --with-openssl
<apollo13> na siehste
<Jhannes> :)
<jokrebel> apollo13: _kann_ man denn checkinstall im /home nicht benutzen oder würdest nur _Du_ es nicht machen (weils ja auch anders zu deinstallieren geht)? Würde es nicht vielleicht für nicht so Versierte Sinn machen _immer_ checkinstall 8vorsichtshalber) zu nehmen?
<apollo13> imo nen drecksteil, das sollte er automatiusch machen
<apollo13> jokrebel: man kann es schon verwenden
<apollo13> ich würde es nicht machen
<Jhannes> in einem anderen chan sagen welche ich soll znc links liegen lassen
<jokrebel> KISS würde also "immer checkinstall" empfehlen ;-)
<apollo13> jokrebel: nein, da es zb mit paketen aus dem repo kollidieren kann
<Jhannes> und statt dessen eine "irssi-als.proxy" lösung wählen
<beaver74> Jhannes, mit welcher Begründung?
<Jhannes> wie ist da eure meinung generell?
<doev> wie ist es möglich einen 250G File auf einer 160G Partition zu haben?
<Jhannes> so richtig begründet haben die das nicht
<Jhannes> bionic: bnc ist manchmal praktisch .. im grund wie irssi + screen :-)
<Jhannes> disasta: bionic: genau deswegen hat man irssi + screen :)
<apollo13> doev: sparse file
<Jhannes> http://blog.no-panic.at/2006/07/27/irssi-proxy-usage/
<kubine> Title: irssi proxy usage (at blog.no-panic.at)
<Jhannes> also interessant ist das schon
<doev> apollo13, aha ... thx
<doev> das erklärt warum das löschen eines solchen files, nichts freigegeben hat.
<jokrebel> apollo13: Und so eine Kollision kann mit make install nicht passieren?
<apollo13> jokrebel: make install macht keine pakete; mit checkinstall ist mal eben das ursprüngliche  znc paket weg
<apollo13> und für nen neues znc würde ich einfach apt-get source znc machen, dann das src package anpassen und dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot machen
<apollo13> dann hast saubere packages
<lclc> hallo, hat jemand die Adresse vom Ubuntu eV?  muss die angeben bei der SEPA Überweisugn für die Ubucon
<LetoThe2nd> lclc: 1x googlen, 5€: http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/content/impressum.html
<kubine> Title: Impressum | ubuntu Deutschland e.V. (at verein.ubuntu-de.org)
<lclc> mmh auf der Webseite war ich, die Idee im Impressum zu schauen hat ich nicht xD
<lclc> thx
<PBeck> ahoi
<TheInfinity> ubuntu server (xen vm) start stirbt nach "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done." warum? Oo
<TheInfinity> davor stehen jetzt nicht wirklich sinnvolle infos die auf den fehler hindeuten, einfach n normaler boot.
<TheInfinity> ssh startet nicht (nervige sache), apache sowieso nicht.
<TheInfinity> via xen console komm ich aber drauf
<TheInfinity> äh? wtf?! wenn ich die partition mount sehe ich da nur n haufen device nodes. WTF?! wo ist die vm hin?!
<TheInfinity> ok, vm ist noch da, aber was machen die device nodes da? hat jemand sowas schon mal erlebt: http://pastebin.com/9MDPUnsu
<kubine> Title: root@infinite-server:~# ls /media/cdn ataraid fd0u3200 hdb21 hde5 hdi1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> wtf.
<dadrc> Also, zumindest kein Wunder, dass das Ding nicht bootet :>
<TheInfinity> vor allem - das ding bootete zuletzt noch einfach so. und die 4 identischen vms booten weiterhin ganz normal. Oo
<TheInfinity> was auch immer DA schiefgegangen ist.
<Jhannes> linux kann einen total anfixen :)
<Jhannes> _danke_ Brian W. Kernighan .. Linus .. etc.
<jokrebel> Jhannes: Ja - aber das ist wenn dann erstmal eher Thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic und hier fehl am Platz
<Jhannes> hehe
<Jhannes> 'k'k
<Jhannes> ich werde es beherzigen!
<jokrebel> Danke
<Jhannes> np
<TheInfinity> dadrc: oh. bug gefunden. zumindest etwas, was dem sehr ähnelt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218126
<kubine> Title: Bug #218126 “xen guest kernel bug: 'kernel BUG at /build/build...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Aber schon seit Ewigkeiten gefixt
<TheInfinity> aber genau das habe ich auch als fehler dadrin.
<TheInfinity> einziger fehler im boot log
<TheInfinity> ok. strange. jetzt habe ich via chroot auf die neuste kernelversion geupgraded. immernoch /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0) als einzigen fehler, danach stirbt es direkt nach Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<TheInfinity> http://pastebin.com/Gyt3Xwni - hier das komplette boot log
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> TheInfinity: was ist davor passiert?
<TheInfinity> nix. vm war im produktivbetrieb, xen aus, alle vms aus, reboot, xen an, alle vms an, alle gehen - bis auf eine
<TheInfinity> die vm ist geringfügig anders vermute ich weil ich sie erst später hinzugefügt habe und mein installationshowto vllt. net perfekt war. aber an sich … dann gar kein boot mehr? wtf?
<PBeck> TheInfinity: safe mode schon gebootet?
<TheInfinity> oh, der fehler  /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0) ist auch in den anderen vms.
<PBeck> der macht auch ansich nichts
<PBeck> dann synct er nur öfters die zeit
<PBeck> TheInfinity: zumindest nicht dein hauptproblem
<TheInfinity> als nächste zeile kommt bei den anderen vms das remounten des hauptsystems: Oct  2 18:18:25 localhost kernel: [    8.592196] EXT4-fs (xvda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<TheInfinity> der *rootpartition
<PBeck> was ist den in /etc/init?
<TheInfinity> http://pastebin.com/LSbw9mx9
<kubine> Title: root@infinite-server:/media# ls /media/cdn/etc/init console.conf m - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> PBeck: sieht jetzt nicht ganz falsch aus.
<PBeck> TheInfinity: schau mal was da drin liegt
<PBeck> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom
<TheInfinity> plymouth  udev
<TheInfinity> wie bei den funktionierenden vms auch
<PBeck> TheInfinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430272/comments/5
<kubine> Title: Comment #5 : Bug #430272 : Bugs : “upstart” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<TheInfinity> PBeck: hmm. das ist aber uralt. und ich nutze paravirtualisierung, d.h. gar kein grub in dem system selbst.
<PBeck> TheInfinity: scheint auf jedenfall irgendwas mit dem initramfs zu tun zu haben
<TheInfinity> mal ne ganz blöde idee - wie kann man von aussen einer ext4 partition ansehen wie voll sie ist?
<TheInfinity> Verzeichnis Inode 787641, Block Block Nr.0, Offset 0: Verzeichnis defekt - fsck fängt ja gut an.
<PBeck> TheInfinity: bist du im system drin?
<PBeck> update-initramfs -u
<TheInfinity> nein, er bricht ab, kann nix eingeben.
<TheInfinity> könnte natürlich rein chrooten
<TheInfinity> ok irgendwas ist da nachhaltig kaputt. fsck müllt mich mit korrekturen voll.
<jokrebel> oO
<TheInfinity> wow. bootet wieder. war tatsächlich kaputtes dateisystem.
<TheInfinity> und es lag nicht daran dass es voll war: /dev/xvda1      126G     35G   86G   29% /
<TheInfinity> PBeck: haben wir beide völlig in die falsche richtung gedacht :)
<TheInfinity> (warum auch immer sich ext4 selbst zerstört hat. ich dachte das sei n spezielles ntfs feature)
<TheInfinity> PBeck: nevertheless: danke :)
<TheInfinity> (und wie kriege ich nun raus was genau da halb gestorben ist? *hmm*)
<apollo13> TheInfinity: wieso lag es nicht drann dass es voll war?
<TheInfinity> apollo13: es lag NICHT daran.
<apollo13> ja, warum nicht
<apollo13> wenn du auf voll checkst, dann check die inodes etc mit
<TheInfinity> apollo13: weil es nicht voll ist. 29% belegung ist nicht voll.
<apollo13> inodes können voll sein
<TheInfinity> apollo13: wie checke ich das?
<apollo13> df -i
<apollo13> nicht dass das dein problem beheben wird, aber sicher ist sicher
<TheInfinity> ./dev/xvda1     8388608   830159 7558449   10% /
<apollo13> was fürn xen? normales oder xenserver
<TheInfinity> standard ubuntu xen. also vermutlich normal.
<TheInfinity> Xen version: 4.1.2 (preserve-AD)
<apollo13> was hast als disksource? lvm?
<TheInfinity> apollo13: da sind sehr viele kleine dateien drauf. gibts ausser inoes noch etwas was vollaufen kann in dem fall?
<TheInfinity> apollo13: ja
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> hast du das lv jetzt am hostsys eingehängt?
<TheInfinity> nein, die vm startet nun wieder nachdem ich vom host system aus fsck ausgeführt habe und zich dinge korrigiert habe
<TheInfinity> Oct  1 07:33:41 localhost kernel: [1198822.368554] EXT4-fs (xvda1): last error at 1380259670: htree_dirblock_to_tree:587: inode 787638: block 3154079 - einer der letzten einträge in dem vm syslog, danach ein paar crons und das da: Oct  1 23:19:18 localhost kernel: [1255560.101652] init: idmapd main process (322) killed by TERM signal als letzte nachricht
<apollo13> ungut
<TheInfinity> hhd defekt?
<TheInfinity> *hdd
<TheInfinity> gestern nacht waren wartungsarbeiten bei hosteurope
<apollo13> hosteurope
<apollo13> lol
<TheInfinity> daher der shutdown
<apollo13> mach mal badblocks
<apollo13> auf die gesamte disk, und schau zuerst vlt noch was smart sagt
<TheInfinity> apollo13: stinknormaler 50 euro server halt. :)
<TheInfinity> apollo13: das wird vermutlich wenig bringen weil das ne baremetal virtualisierung ist (daher auch xen mit paravirtualisierung, mir fehlen die cpu flags)
<TheInfinity> apollo13: SMART support is: Unavailable - device lacks SMART capability.
<apollo13> wait, du machst xen innerhalb ner vm?
<apollo13> ich rede von smartctl -a auf der dom0, das sollte gehen
<TheInfinity> apollo13: ist der empfohlene weg von hosteurope. die hosteurope server sind keine server mit vollständigem direktem hardwarezugriff, da ist ein layer zwischen, der die teure remote management karte ersetzt.
<apollo13> oO
<TheInfinity> apollo13: da hängt ne parallels bare metal instanz zwischen
<TheInfinity> apollo13: virtualisierung bis zum wegrennen halt ;)
<apollo13> also 2 virtualisieren sind halt mehr als das doppelte fehlerpotential, macht halt das debuggen nicht einfacher
<TheInfinity> apollo13: yep, nur komm ich auf die übergeordnete dom0 nicht drauf, das ist HE interner spaß.
<TheInfinity> apollo13: das bare metal zeugs gibt auch die kompletten ressourcen 1:1 weiter - aber klaut mir dadurch logischerweise die cpu flags für die virtualisierung. und sowas wie smartmon funktioniert nicht mehr.
<TheInfinity> apollo13: werde nachts aber mal badblocks drüber laufen lassen
<TheInfinity> apollo13: und n serviceauftrag erstellen dass die dann doch mal bitte selbst nachschauen sollen wenn ich das nicht kann
<nubcake> n'abend, kann mir evtl. jemand hiermit helfen? :) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416287/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hilft apt-get update denn?
<nubcake> dadrc, leider nein
<nubcake> bleibt wie im paste zu sehen
<dadrc> Sind in der /etc/apt/sources.list doppelte Einträge drin?
<nubcake> ich hab keine gefunden
<dadrc> Dann guck mal in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dadrc> Jede Datei da drin wird auch gelesen
<nubcake> da ist nur eine datei drin
<dadrc> Und, was steht da drin?
<nubcake> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list
<nubcake> oder so ähnlich
<nubcake> deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu precise main #Added by software-center;
<dadrc> komisch
<nubcake> credentials stored in "usw."
<nubcake> also ein pfad halt, aber glaub das hat damit nix zu tun
<dadrc> Dann zeig mal bitte deine /etc/apt/sources.list in 'nem Pastebin
<dadrc> Nö, eher nich
<nubcake> alles klar, moment
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416292/
<kubine> Title: apt-get › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<audifahrer> Hallo. Habe gerade wieder mldonkey+sancho auf 10.04 installiert.
<bekks> mein beileid.
<audifahrer> Ich kann mich aber nicht einloggen, da ich das Passwort nicht kenne...
<audifahrer> :-(
<audifahrer> Die Tips im Internet haben nicht geholfen.
<bekks> Wie hast du denn etwas "installiert", wenn du dein Passwort nicht kennst?
<audifahrer> z.B. users.ini löschen 
<audifahrer> Das mldonkey passwort :-P
<bekks> Da können wir dir nicht helfen.
<audifahrer> natürlich kenne ich mein Persönliches Passwort
<audifahrer> ich lösche das Passwort in users.ini und nach dem Neustart ist es wieder da. Ich habe die VErmutung die users.ini wird von Ubuntu generiert...
<bekks> Wird sie garantiert nicht.
<bekks> Das liegt sicher an einer mldonkey Einstellung, etc.
<k1l_> ich wette mldonkey hat befehle zum aufrufen mit denne man die user neu anlegen kann
<dadrc> nubcake, ich würd die /etc/apt/sources.list einfach mal wegschieben, hier ist eine originale ohne Änderungen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6185760/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Einfach austauschen, danach sudo apt-get update
<nubcake> dadrc, ich probiers mal, danke
<audifahrer> http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Quickstart_guide
<kubine> Title: Quickstart guide - MLDonkey (at mldonkey.sourceforge.net)
<audifahrer> auth admin ""
<audifahrer> Bad login/password
<audifahrer> ??
<audifahrer> ahhh
<audifahrer> I had to stop service edit files and start service and not edit files and then restart service. :-P
<audifahrer> It seems mldonkey writes config before stopping
<nubcake> dadrc, scheint zu klappen, danke :)
<dadrc> gut gut
<dodo4444> hi, ich habe soeben das programm alltray installiert um thunderbird bei systemstart automatisch minimiert zu starten
<dodo4444> nun scheint bei mir alltray nicht zu funktionieren (ubuntu 12.10): der befehl "alltray thunderbird" öffnet thunderbird und minimiert das programm überhaupt nicht. selbes gilt für ein bash script in dem "alltray thunderbird &" steht und welches ich bei systemstart automatisch ausführen lasse. woran kann das liegen? thunderbird sollte sichdoch eigentlich nicht öffnen sondern nur minimiert starten, oder?
<TauNeutrino> hallo menschlinge
<TauNeutrino> Kann man zwei umts sticks bündeln, so das man eine höhere Geschwindigkeit benutzen kann?
<bekks> können ja - sinnvoll machbar, nein.
<TauNeutrino> hhmm
<TauNeutrino> -.-
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell sollte es gehen, bedenke jedoch auch die höheren kosten für den netzzugang
<TauNeutrino> ich meine wenn meine Verbindungen von beiden sticks schon gedrosselt sind. Müsste ja legal sein da ich zwei Sticks von zwei verschiedenen anbietern habe
<bekks> TauNeutrino: macht das ganze technisch nicht einfacher.
<bekks> du musst wirklich alles selbst scripten. Verbindungsaufbau, Bündelung, Ausfall, Failover, etc.
<TauNeutrino> geht das damit? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multiple_Uplink_Routing
<kubine> Title: Multiple Uplink Routing › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Machbar ist das - sinnvoll nicht.
<TauNeutrino> ahso hm
<TauNeutrino> also ein wenig python kann ich
<bekks> das wird nicht reichen :)
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<Jhannes> moin ihr nerds
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-03
<doev> Ich möchte 12.04 auf einer notebook festplatte installieren, die ich an einen USB-controller angeschlossen habe. Ich würde es jetzt mit qemu machen, oder?
<ppq> doev, das ist eine möglichkeit, ja. einfacher wäre aber, das aus einem live-system mit installer heraus zu machen (desktop-cd)
<doev> ppq, ja, müsste halt vom fremden rechner geschehen, weil das notebook selbst während der installation immer abbricht.
<doev> bei qemu, was wähle ich für einen pentium m, der ist nicht dabei
<doev> pentiumpro?
<ppq> ist egal
<doev> müßte aber doch egal sein, wenn ich i386 hole?
<doev> ah, ok
<ppq> ubuntu ist nicht wählerisch was hardware angeht
<doev> bin mal gespannt, ob der travelmate 630 noch einsetzbar wird.
<koelner> doev: Kann das Travelmate  von USB booten? Meins jedenfalls nicht.
<doev> koegs, nein, selbst wenn, da ist noch USB 1 dran.
<doev> sorry koelner 
<ppq> doev, übrigens kannst du auch eine minimalinstallation per netboot-installer-image machen, das ist dann textmode wie bei der alternate-cd früher. geht auch auf alten rechnern, ethernet ist aber pflicht. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<koelner> doev: Hier läuft xubuntu 12.04 auf einem Travelmate 632lc. Und nicht mal langsam.
<jokrebel> kommt das nicht auf den genaueren Typ an, ob das geht oder nicht?
<ppq> doev, dort kannst du im laufe der installation auch metapakete für die desktopumgebungen auswählen, zb xubuntu-desktop
<doev> ppq, wäre eine möglichkeit, ich glaube es hängt mit dem dvd laufwerk zusammen, irgendwann hängt er und nur noch das laufwerk arbeitet.
<doev> koelner, meiner ist ein 634LC
<ppq> doev, alle cds haben einen eingebauten integritätscheck per hash
<ppq> muss man nur starten
<doev> hm, der installer ist abgestürzt, .... evtl. liegt es an der harddisk
<doev> ..... ja, .... "the specific error commonly occurs when there is an issu with the disk to wich you are trying to install ..."
<doev> zu dieser fehlermeldung war das notebook selbst wohl nicht mehr in der lage.
<jokrebel> doev: Warum sollte das "notebook selbst" Interesse dran haben ob die Festplatte korrekt Daten speichern kann?
<doev> jokrebel, ich vermute es ist eingefroren als es die fehlermeldung präsentieren wollte.
<jokrebel> Versuch doch wenn Du die Festplatte im Verdacht hast als erstes mal per LiveMedium die Festplatte genauer zu überprüfen.
<doev> jokrebel, die ist ja in einem usb gehäuse.
<jokrebel> Ja und?
<ppq> jokrebel, dann kann man smart in der regel vergessen, wenn es usb2.0 ist
<jokrebel> ppq: Ist SMART nicht nur _ein_ Mittel um eine Festplatte zu überprüfen? Außerdem könnte man die vermutlich ja auch aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen und an nem PC provisorisch direkt dranhängen.
<ppq> das führt garantieverlust mit sich. und smart ist *das* mittel um festplatten zu überprüfen ;) fsck mit badblocks-option wäre höchstens noch aussagekräftig, wenn auch nicht eindeutig
<ruelle> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 und seit einigen tagen funktioniert das lautstäre applet oben rechts nicht mehr. Ich kann aber noch mit dem alsamixer die Lautstärke regeln.
<k1l> ruelle: guck mal in den einstellungen, ob vlt der falsche kanal ausgewählt ist zum einstellen mit dem applet
<jokrebel> ruelle: Was heist "funktioniert nicht mehr" genauer? Was passiert bei rechts und links Klick?
<k1l> oder das falsche tonausgabe medium
<ruelle> das applet verhält sich so, als wenn ich keinen sound hätte. ich den einstellungen werden keine geräte angezeigt.
<ruelle> ich habe laut dem applet keine wiedergabegeräte und auch keine aufzeichnungsgeräte.
<ruelle> vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen, dass ich vor ein paar tagen den pulseaudio prozess mit kill beendet habe.
<k1l> ja, mit so "kleinigkeiten" kann das schon zusammenhängen
<ruelle> naja, zum glück gibt es den alsamixer. der funktioniert immer. das ist unter ubuntu normal, dass sich das applet nach einiger zeit für immer verabschiedet.
<k1l> ruelle: nein, es ist nicht normal
<k1l> die frage ist eher, was hast du da rumgefummelt, dass es nicht mehr normal funktioniert
<ruelle> hat das applet irgendeine configdatei, die ich löschen kann. vielleicht könnte ich einen weiteren account erstellen, um zu sehen, ob das applet da geht.
<k1l> ich würde eher mal gucken ob pulseaudio noch so läuft wie es soll. und mal gucken was du da gemacht hast als du es gekillt hast
<ruelle> k1l, ich hatte gerade steam4linux ausprobiert. ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern. irgendwann war ich der meinung, alle pulseaudio prozesse killen zu müssen.
<ruelle> ich schaue gerae in syslog. anscheined kann pulse audio keine master sink finden. aber sound geht. wahrscheinlich greift chromium direkt auf alsa zu?
<ruelle> also ist es wahrscheinlich ein pulseaudio problem.
<ruelle> vielleicht ist pulseaudio nicht durchs killen kaputtgegangen, sondern es war schon kaputt.
<jokrebel> ruelle: Wo liest Du das denn raus, was Du da vermutest?
<jokrebel> und was soll ein "master sink" sein?
<ruelle> Oct  2 18:47:12 ruelle-System-Product-Name pulseaudio[1940]: [pulseaudio] module-ladspa-sink.c: Master sink not found
<ruelle> Oct  2 18:47:12 ruelle-System-Product-Name pulseaudio[1940]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink" (argument: "sink_name=ladspa_output.mbeq_1197.mbeq master=alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo plugin=mbeq_1197 label=mbeq control=-30.0,-30.0,0.0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0"): initialization failed.
<ruelle> Oct  2 18:47:12 ruelle-System-Product-Name pulseaudio[1940]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.
<ruelle> Oct  2 18:47:12 ruelle-System-Product-Name pulseaudio[1940]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Konnte Daemon nicht initialisieren.
<ruelle> Oct  2 18:47:12 ruelle-System-Product-Name pulseaudio[1937]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<k1l> !pulseaudio > ruelle 
<kubine> ruelle: Informationen zu PulseAudio finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<k1l> schau da mal rein. da gibt es auch typische fehlerbehebungen
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/325262/what-is-a-failed-to-load-module-module-ladspa-sink-error hier hat jemand auch diesen fehler gehabt
<kubine> Title: pulseaudio - What is a "Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink"" error? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ruelle> ich melde mich mal neu an.
<ruelle> mein sound geht und ich kann die musik lauter und leiser machen.
<jokrebel> ruelle: Also alles wieder in Ordnung? Was hast Du gemacht dafür?
<doev> jokrebel, gibt es smart denn für ide platten?
<jokrebel> doev: Ja
<ruelle> ich habe aus .pulse/default.pa die zeilen zum pulseaudio-equilizer entfernt. dann habe ich mich mehrfach neu angemeldet, so dass es sich langsam restabilieren konnte. so wie man das unter windows auch immer gemacht hat.
<k1l> ahso. selber rumgefummelt und dann ubuntu die schuld geben, weil es so wie windows wäre. …
<nubcake> moin allerseits
<schodown_> meun
<nubcake> gibt es vom pastebinit-cli tool eine version, die paste.ubuntuusers.de unterstützt ?
<nubcake> die aus den repos kennt nur ubuntu.com etc.
<k1l> nubcake: iirc kann man den paste service einstellen. schau mal in die doku vom tool
<nubcake> k1l, ich hab per pastebinit -l die möglichkeit, mir die liste der "supported sites" anzeigen zu lassen, dort ist aber ubuntuusers.de nicht vorhanden
<k1l> nubcake: hast du es mit -b mal probiert?
<nubcake> noch nicht, ich suche gerade nach einer möglichkeit, die seite als default zu setzen, denke man pastebinit hat mir da schon ein wenig geholfen :) ist nurnoch die frage zwecks dem captcha
<k1l> captcha?
<nubcake> diese bild-verifizierung/spam schutz
<k1l> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416297/
<kubine> Title: test › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> nice
<nubcake> scheint zu klappen :)
<nubcake> also lt. man pastebinit kann man im userhome eine .pastebinit.xml anlegen die die defaults enthält
<nubcake> prima, danke für den wink mit dem kompletten gartenzaun :D (warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht... )
<apollo13> hu, wie kommt das ding am cpatcha vorbei?
<nubcake> denke mal per api string?
<k1l> also ich hab das per browser getestet mit dem captcha. nicht per pastebinit
<apollo13> k1l: ah
<nubcake> achso :D
<apollo13> nubcake: du kommst am captcha nicht vorbei, wenn das geht ist hier viel falsch^^
<nubcake> naja möglicherweise ja per useragent.. 
<k1l> denke das captcha ist nur für nicht-user.
<nubcake> apollo13, achso :) zu früh gefreut.. 
<apollo13> k1l: ja aber pastebinit hat keinen zugriff auf deine browser session
<k1l> echo testing | pastebinit -b paste.ubuntuusers.de. Unbekannte Webseite.  Bitte senden Sie einen Fehlerbericht, damit dieser Pastebin hinzugefügt werden kann (paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> nubcake: also mal nen bugreport machen und die #ubuntuusers fragen ob sie das überhaupt wollen
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> anonymous ohne captcha ist einfach zu viel spam :/
<nubcake> wollen sie nicht ?
<apollo13> ich will nicht :þ
<nubcake> nein, das war nicht gemeint :)
<k1l> man kann auch user und pw mitgeben
<nubcake> das captcha kann man ja auch per cli ausgeben oder irre ich mich ?
<apollo13> k1l: ah das wäre machbar
<nubcake> oder eben user auth joa
<k1l> nubcake: mach mal auf launchpad einen bugreport und stell im support system von ubuntuusers auch eine ticket anfrage zu dem entspr launchpad bug. 
<nubcake> k1l, ok
<Term_i> tach auch
<Term_i> ich hätte da mal 'n kleines problem xD beim hocchfahren bekomm ich irgendwelche meldungen von url_helper.py dauert ca. 120 sek und dann startet erst ubuntu
<Term_i> der versucht zu irgend einer ip zu connecten und schafft das nicht O_o
<Term_i> sorry für diese sehr genau fehlermeldung meinerseits, hab aber davon noch nicht sehr viel ahnung :-/
<LetoThe2nd> Term_i: kurzes googlen riecht verdächtig danach, dass das kein normales ubuntu ist, sondern irgend eine cloud/MAAS-instanz
<Term_i> das image vom ubuntu hab ich mir von ubuntuusers gezogen ... war aber netinstall.. kanns daran liegen?
<LetoThe2nd> hm, möglich.
<LetoThe2nd> je nachdem was du da noch aktiviert hast *vermut*
<Term_i> ich mein es läuft alles tadellos, bis auf das sich manchmal libreoffice aufhängt... nur eben der systemstart nervt das das so lange dauert
<nubcake> wo finde ich die logdatei, welche mir den bootvorgang protokolliert?
<Term_i> hab die ganz normale desktop installation gewählt, sonst meines wissens nach nichts weiter
<k1l> nubcake: /var/log/   und dann dmesg oder syslog
<nubcake> k1l, danke
<Term_i> LetoThe2nd: kann ich das irgendwie deaktivieren, was auch immer der da beim start versucht? oder irgendwie reparieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Term_i: keine ahnung, ich hatte das ding noch nie - also auch nur googlen.
<Tyres> gizhub down ?
<Term_i> LetoThe2nd: hab das schon mit google versucht. da ich aber keine ahnung hab wo bzw. was das ist und wie das heißt kann mir google bei meinem problem mir so auch nicht helfen :/
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: jep
<k1l> Tyres: nein, ubuntu.com ist up :) (das hier ist ein ubuntu channel ;p)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<LetoThe2nd> Term_i: kann ich verstehen, aber leider hab ich halt auch keine ahnung davon.
<Term_i> LetoThe2nd: kann man wohl nichts machen, danke dir trotzdem ;)
<PBeck> Term_i: poste mal die ausgabe von dmesg auf einem paste service
<Term_i> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416302/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Term_i> *lach* die letzte zeile bitte ignorieren... die geht auf freundins kappe xD
<apollo13> sagen sie alle
<Term_i> wirklich xD
<nubcake> wenn's alle sagen muss es doch stimmen :D
<robert__> q
<PBeck> Term_i: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=974222
<kubine> Title: Bug 974222 Cloud-init various fails obtain instance-id (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<PBeck> Term_i: ist das der bug? dann hast das falsche image geladen?
<PBeck> Ubuntu Cloud Images are pre-installed disk images that have been customized by Ubuntu engineering to run on cloud-platforms such as Amazon EC2, Openstack and LXC.
<Term_i> PBeck: sieht auf jedenfall ähnlich aus...
<PBeck> Term_i: poste mal lsb_relase und uname -a
<PBeck> (im paste service)
<Term_i> 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:03:44 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Term_i> das andere muss ich erstmal installieren ^^
<TheInfinity> des heisst auch lsb_release -a ;)
<TheInfinity> da felte ein e bei PBeck 
<PBeck> TheInfinity: danke
<PBeck> lsb_release -a
<Term_i> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416307/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Term_i: wo hast den genau heruntergeladen?
<Term_i> direkt von der ubuntuusers seite
<TheInfinity> Term_i: kann es sein dass du das da: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/ heruntergeladen hast?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Cloud Images (at cloud-images.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> Term_i: und kann es sein dass das paket cloud-init installiert ist?
<PBeck> TheInfinity: kann nur von cloud-init kommen
<Term_i> ahhh stopp... korrigiere. ich hatte das ja unter windows mit sonem tool geladen das das direkt aufn usb stick gepackt hat zum installieren
<PBeck> TheInfinity: was anderes habe ich auch nicht gefunden - deshalb oben um 13:05 auch die aussage cloud image
<Term_i> mir fällt nur grad der name von dem prog nicht ein... da konnte man aber zich verschieden linux derivate wählen :D
<PBeck> Term_i: ohje ... schaust mal wie das programm heißt
<TheInfinity> PBeck: eben genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen :)
<TheInfinity> PBeck: und ich teile deine meinung dass wenn sowas da drin ist da sonstnoch was für kram drin integriert sein kann ;)
<Term_i> PBeck: unetbootin
<Term_i> hieß das teil
<TheInfinity> Term_i: das wäre soweit iO. und da haste dann was angegeben als version? ggf. 13.04 cloud oder sowas?
<Term_i> TheInfinity: japp scheint installiert zu sein... soll ich löschen?
<Term_i> da konnte man glaub ich nur zwischen 12.xx und 13.xx wählen.. hab halt die höchste versions nummer genommen xD
<TheInfinity> verteilt unetbootin neuerdings das cloud image? wtf?
<Term_i> TheInfinity: soll ich das cloud-init paket löschen?
<TheInfinity> Term_i: ja, kannst du löschen, dann dürfte auch der fehler weg sein.
<TheInfinity> Term_i: nächstes mal den offiziellen weg nehmen, kA was unetbootin da für mist macht mit den iso quellen: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Term_i> ok wird gelöscht... mach gleich mal nen neustart, geh eine rauchen undmelde mich dann nochmal... danke schonmal im vorraus
<kubine> Title: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Term_i> TheInfinity: mach ich in 14 tagen ;)
<Term_i> also bis gleich
<PBeck> TheInfinity: dann war seine aussage mit geladen von ubuntuusers aber völlig falsch ...
<TheInfinity> PBeck: evt. hat irgendwer unetbootin auf ubuntuusers empfohlen.
<TheInfinity> PBeck: oder er hat irgendeine verseuchte quelle von unetbootin abbekommen.
<TheInfinity> PBeck: dann hat er jetzt spaß.
<LetoThe2nd> haben wir nicht alle spass?
<PBeck> TheInfinity: sourceforge ist ja auch nicht mehr das was es mal wahr
<Term_i> Hatt funktionert. Vielen, vielen dank :D
<apollo13> sourceforge war noch nie was :þ
<apollo13> btw wahr -> war
<PBeck> Term_i: wie ist der name vom image auf dem usbstick?
<PBeck> apollo13: jo klar ... verdenker ;)
<Term_i> kann ich der leider nichtmehr sagen, stick wurde mitlerweile formatiert
<bekks> Term_i: Irgendwo hast du das Image doch noch.
<bekks> Und wenn du es einfach rüberkopierst, kann es nicht funktionieren.
<PBeck> bekks: er hats mit unetbootin erstellt
<Term_i> nope, windows wurde formatiert und ubuntu installiert. d.h. alles weg xD
<bekks> ah ja.
<TheInfinity> bekks: sein unetbootin hat aus irgendeinem grund die EC2 cloud version von ubuntu verwendet. und es wäre echt interessant zu wissen was da kaputt ist. bzw ob unetbootin noch mehr mist gemacht hat. aka backdoors eingebaut oder was weiss ich.
<PBeck> bekks: ich bekomme bauchweh, weil cloud-init eigentlich nur in den cloud images sein sollte, wenn ich das verstehe
<bekks> TheInfinity: Die einfachste Erklärung ist: "Verklickt."
<Term_i> TheInfinity: sollte ich mir sorgen machen?
<TheInfinity> bekks: unetbootin bietet EC2 nicht an. das ist das verrückte.
<TheInfinity> Term_i: aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht. aber n bissl bauchschmerzen gibt das eben schon wenn da plötzlich so ne ganz falsche ubuntu version auftaucht.
<PBeck> Term_i: wir können deinen installationsweg nicht nachvollziehen
<Term_i> TheInfinity: naja in 14 tagen gibts ja ne neue version... da wird dann halt alles nochmal platt gemacht und dann mit dem tut aus dem wiki installiert ;)
<PBeck> Term_i: woher hast du unetbootin, das image, etc. Die Fehlermeldung passt dazu nicht
<bekks> TheInfinity: Falsches Image heruntergeladen, "other" angeklickt.
<TheInfinity> Term_i: klingt gut.
<bekks> Term_i: Wieso nicht jetzt?
<PBeck> bekks: er meinte er hats von ubuntuusers
<Term_i> unetbootin hab ich von google... das image hats mir automatisch gezogen und "installiert" aufn stick
<PBeck> bekks: und da gibts soweit ich sehe kein cloud image
<Term_i> PBeck: die erste version hat ich davon... aber irgendwas war da kaputt darum hat ichs hinterher mit dem tool gemacht ...
<bekks> Term_i: Was hast du denn ganz genau angeklickt in unetbootin? Und zeig uns mal die Seite, von der du das heruntergeladen hast.
<TheInfinity> bekks: unetbootin läd den kram automatisch runter. das ist ja das was mich stutzen lässt. entweder ist unetbootin kaputt oder … kA?
<Term_i> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<Term_i> daher hat ichs... erster treffer bei  google :)
<bekks> Term_i: Dsa ist nicht ubuntuusers.
<PBeck> Term_i: es riecht nicht gut, wenn vor dem bootvorgang, irgendwo hinverbunden werden soll
<Term_i> nein, das unetbootin hab ich davon.. das erste image war von ubuntuusers... aber das ding scheint beim download kaputt gegangen zu sein und dann hab ichs halt mit dem tool gemacht
<TheInfinity> bekks: von da dürfte das aber verlinkt worden sein. und Term_i - das ist die offizielle seite. huh. dann ists wohl tatsächlich ein unetbootin problem.
<bekks> Term_i: Zeig uns bitte ganz genau, was du von ubuntuusers heruntergeladen hast.
<Term_i> sorry... ist schon en paar tage her als ich das gemacht hatte, benutz den pc nicht so häufig... darum hats mich bis jetz auch nicht gestört (also der langsame boot vorgang)
<PBeck> bekks: sein problem war, dass url_helper.py fehlermeldungen 120 sek geworfen hat und danach erst ubuntu gestartet ist. url_helper.py ist im paket cloud-init drin. Nach deinstallation hat er keine wartepause mehr eingelegt
<Term_i> wie auch immer.. das jetzt installierte ubuntu war/ist definitiev von unetbootin erstellt und dann von stick per netinstall installiert worden
<Term_i> mehr kann ich leider dazu auch nicht sagen :/
<bekks> Also wars kein volles Ubuntu, sondern nur ein Netinstall.
<bekks> Ich glaube das war ein Userfehler. Der hat im ersten Versuch alles automatisch gemacht, irgendwas flog ihm um die Ohren, und dann hat er sich manuell ein EC2 Image gezogen und das draufgenagelt.
<TheInfinity> bekks: hoffen wirs. weil ansonsten ist dieses cloud-init paket schon etwas sehr komisch.
<TheInfinity> Term_i: um da mal nach details zu schauen ob da probs sein könnten - kannst du mal ein sudo apt-get update in ein paste service schmeissen
<Term_i> TheInfinity: wird gemacht
<Term_i> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416312/
<bekks> lustig viele PPA.
<Term_i> war für nen yt downloader wenn mich nich alles täuscht X_x
<Term_i> und irgendwas anderes noch
<bekks> du sagtest, du hast das vorhin erst installiert, ja?
<bekks> Wieso sind dann in wenigen Minuten schon mehrere Fremdquellen drauf? :P
<jokrebel> Kann man da noch von ubuntu reden? *duck*
<TheInfinity> Term_i: ok, das ist ziemlich unkontrollierbar wie du dir da das cloud-init paket reingeholt hast
<Term_i> das ubuntu? nö... schon en paar "tage" her... ich benutz den pc nurnich sehr oft, daher hatt mich der fehler bis eben nicht wirklich gestört
<Term_i> TheInfinity: muss aber bei der ubuntu installation passiert sein.... da das ding von anfang an so lang gedauert hat. also nachträglich kanns demnach ja nicht passiert sein
<bekks> Term_i: Wieso sollte es nachträglich nicht passiert sein können?
<bekks> "Hat sehr lange gedauert" ist eine sehr subjektive Aussage.
<Term_i> bekks: da der kasten schon seit dem ersten hochfahren so lange gebraucht hat
<Term_i> und nachdem ich jetz heute das komische paket da gelöscht hab startet der kasten in ~20 sekunden ^^
<TheInfinity> bekks: das war ein EC2 cloud connector script mit ping timeout was seinen bootvorgang um ne halbe ewigkeit verlängert hat
<jokrebel> Term_i: Das was Du da hast hat trotzdem mit nem "echten Ubuntu" vermutlich nicht mehr viel zu tun.
<TheInfinity> Term_i: whatever. ich bau das mal nach bei mir in einer vm, alleine um zu schauen was unetbootin da macht. du hast also kein ISO image gezogen sondern nur unetbootin verwendet?
<Term_i> jokrebel: warum denn? ich hab da nicht wirklich viel bis jetzt gemacht... 'n paar spiele installiert  'n paar programme und das wars.. im system hab ich nie rumgepfuscht
<Term_i> TheInfinity: korrekt
<TheInfinity> Term_i: fremdquellen können auch jede menge anderen mist installieren. daher sind die nicht so gern gesehen, weil sie einem das system schnell schrotten können.
<PBeck> TheInfinity: halt mich auf dem laufenden. Hast du ne windows vm?
<TheInfinity> PBeck: yep. mehrere sogar. ;)
<Term_i> TheInfinity: merk ich mir.... aber wie gesagt, in 14 tagen wird dann nochmal komplett formatiert und dann viawiki "richtig" installiert
<PBeck> TheInfinity: unetbootin schon gestartet und geschaut was er läd?
<TheInfinity> PBeck: noch nicht, mach ich heute abend. prügel mich gerade mit der dropbox api, danach sport. aber das wird nun endgültig OT.
<Term_i> so ich verabschiede mich mal
<Term_i> vielen dank nochmal
<Term_i> ihr habt mir echt geholfen
<glubschi-inc> hallo leute ,...... ich habe eben nen screenshot gemacht (STRG+DRUCK),..kann ihn aber nicht finden. kann mimr jemand sagen wohin dieser kopiert wurde?
<dr_bob> Zwischenablage?
<bekks> Zwischenablage.
<k1l> glubschi-inc: entweder im home des users oder noch im zwischenspeicher (dann einfach in ein grafikprogramm reinkoipieren)
<glubschi-inc> habe schon in den ordnern geschaut,...wie bilder und persöhnliche,..dort ist nüscht:
<bekks> glubschi-inc: Dann ist es in der Zwischenablage.
<glubschi-inc> und wo finden ich die zwischenablage
<glubschi-inc> sry der dummen frage wegen
<bekks> Grafikprogramm öffnen, Bearbeiten -> Einfügen aus Zwischenablage.
<sash_> glubschi-inc: Einfach im passenden Zielprogramm Rechtsklick->Einfügen oder Strg+V
<glubschi-inc> oder auf dem launcher schauen,..dort war es noch,...bin halt noch zu windows geschädugt ;)
<PBeck> glubschi-inc: normalerweise öffnet sich direkt ein extra fenster - mit der auswahl speichern oder zwischenablage
<glubschi-inc> nö,...bei mir nicht,..wie gesagt ,..habe es eben im launcher gesehen,..als sich die camera geöffnet hat
<bekks> Welche Kamera?
<k1l> !bildschrimfotos > glubschi-inc 
<k1l> !bildschirmfotos > glubschi-inc 
<kubine> glubschi-inc: Informationen zu Bildschirmfotos finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos
<k1l> schua da mal rein
<PBeck> glubschi-inc: du hast doch einfach auf "druck" gedrückt?
<glubschi-inc> ja,....leute,....problem lange gelösst,.....siehe launcher
<glubschi-inc> korrigiere,...ALT+DRUCK taste!!!!!!
<bekks> Du brauchst eine neue Tastatur. Deine .-Taste prellt.
<glubschi-inc> ja ich weiß . satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere :)
<dr_bob> Besser im Rudel als geplenkt.
<jokrebel> dr_bob: Beides Schlimm. Noch schlimmer: alles offtopic hier ;-)
<dr_bob> Ist ja auch Feiertag.
<PBeck> glubschi-inc: alt+druck fotografiert nur ein fenster
<glubschi-inc> du kannst das bild/screenshot mit gimp bearbeiten
<nubcake> wie füge ich denn cmake zum $PATH hinzu ?
<bekks> Wie hast du es denn installiert, dass es nicht bereits im Pfad ist?
<nubcake> per apt-get install
<bekks> Dann liegt es mit sehr sehr grosser Sicherheit im Pfad.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du?
<nubcake> 13.04
<nubcake> ah.. ja sehs gerade
<nubcake> hat sich erledigt, danke :D
<bekks> Dann liegt es in /usr/bin/cmake
<nubcake> jop, hab ich vorhin wohl überflogen..
<glubschi-inc> einige apple user hier? synnchronisation rhythmbox via iphone mit ios7. 
<bekks> itunes und ios7 funktioniert super.
<k1l_> glubschi-inc: also ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass du die iphones nur mit itunes befeuern kannst.
<glubschi-inc> soll auch schon von entwicklern ein propretiärer treiber bereitgestellt worde sein
<bekks> Hahahahahaha :D
<bekks> Garantiert nicht.
<glubschi-inc> bekomme bei libimobiledevice3 : Kollidiert mit: libimobiledevice3:i386 aber 1.1.4-1ubuntu6.2 soll installiert werden  , dann  libimobiledevice3:i386 : Hängt ab von: libplist1:i386 (>= 0.16) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<k1l_> glubschi-inc: es gab bei den alten iphone und ipod dingern (eher ganz alten) eine möglichkeit. bei den neueren geräten klappt das nicht mehr
<k1l_> !iphone > glubschi-inc 
<glubschi-inc> kann mir das jemand erklären?
<bekks> glubschi-inc: Du kannst dir die Arbeit sparen, mit ios7 wirst du ohne itunes nichts anfangen können.
<glubschi-inc> du meinst es gibt eine prioritätenliste?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<kubine> Title: iPhone und iPod touch › iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Von PRioritäten hat doch niemand geredet?
<glubschi-inc> kann meine docs , bilder und termine mitlerweile darüber verwalten
<k1l_> glubschi-inc: und lies vor allem die hinweisboxen!
<glubschi-inc> hinweißboxen?
<bekks> Ja, Hinweisboxen.
<bekks> In dem genannten Artikel.
<glubschi-inc> ja ich denke schon,.....mal sehen
<glubschi-inc> ios 7 ist schrott ,....zumindest dazu,....downgrade nicht mehr möglich...das haben die penner schon vom server genommen
<bekks> Ein Downgrade ging mit keiner IOS VErsion bisher - ausser durch: "Backup zurückspielen".
<bekks> Ist dir als iPhone-Besitzer aber sicher klar.
<klein-ich> moin
<klein-ich> gibt es für 13.4 kein cd image? ich finde nur dvd images
<bekks> Richtig.
<PBeck> klein-ich: installation über einen usb-stick ist auch eine feine sache
<klein-ich> mhm das ist schwierig ich glaube die kiste kann nicht von usb booten
<maltee_h> Hallo! :)
<maltee_h> Ich suche ein kostenloses Programm für Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, welches ähnlich wie der Windows DVD Maker ist: Er sollte Videos auf eine DVD brennen können, sodass dieses auf allen PCs und DVD Playern abgespielt werden kann. Außerdem soll eine ein Titelmenü erstellen (z.B. mit "Play" und "Szenenauswahl" oder sowas).
<maltee_h> Kennt da einer was gutes?
<jokrebel> klein-ich: _so_ alt das Gerät? Das können ja sogar die meisten die ich benutze und die sind antik.
<k1l_> nicht von usb booten ist schon verdammt alt :/  geht denn pxe boot? vlt passt es auf eine oversized cd
<klein-ich> na wenn ihr sagt das es das schon so lange gibt werde ich noch mal nachschauen
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Avidemux sollte das sein was Du suchst. Oder was ähnliches http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<kubine> Title: Videobearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Ist Abidemux nicht eher ein Bearbeitungsprogramm? Ich suche ja ein Brennprogramm
<bekks> maltee_h: k3b
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Du brauchst ja erstmal ein Image welches dann auch in DVD-Playern abspielbar ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Das brennen auf ne DVD sollte dann fast jedes Brennprogramm können, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Achso, also meinst du, dass ich in Avidemux erst das Video bearbeitet, Titel, Start usw. hinzufüge, ISO exportiere und das dann brenne!?
<bekks> maltee_h: Das ist der manuelle Weg, ja. :)
<maltee_h> bekks: Und mit KBBB kann ich dann auch direkt ein Menü erstellen?
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Mit nem Brennprogramm wirst Du es jedenfalls nicht nach Deinen Bedürfnissen bearbeitet bekommen.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Ich will ja nur ein Standard Menü. Nix großes. Einfache Vorlage.
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Auch das wird ein reines Brennprogramm nicht können IMHO
<cronon> Ich verwende bumblebee und habe mir CUDA installiert, am Ende der Installation wurde ich aufgefordert, neuzustarten. Jetzt startet allerdings Unity nicht mehr, mit der Meldung, dass das OpenGL-Plugin nicht geladen ist, zusammen mit: 'extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".' Ich vermute, dass das daran liegt, dass der nouveau-Treiber bei der Installation geblacklistet wurde. Was kann ich jetzt tun, um Unity wieder zu benutzen, oh
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Was ist denn mit Bombono? Bin gerade drüber gestolpert
<jokrebel> kenn ich nicht… probiers aus
<jokrebel> maltee_h: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bombono möglichweise könnte das dass was Du suchst tatsächlich in _einem_ Programm.
<kubine> Title: Bombono › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maltee_h> Danke für eure Hilfe!
<maltee_h> Auf Wiedersehen! :)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Homelan eingerichtet und mit meinem UbuntuPC ein kleines Problem. Kein Router, kein DHCP. Ich hab manuell die IPs von 192.168.0.1 bis 4 vergeben. Clients sind WinPC, 2 Linux Receiver und dieser UbuntuPC. Jeder kann jeden Pingen, ausser, dass der UbuntuPC einen bestimmten LinuxReceiver nicht pingen kann. Andersrum gehts. Jeder kann den UbuntuPC pingen. Was läuft da falsch? Wo kann ich zum Fehlersu
<Lembert> chen ansetzen?
<jokrebel> ) nur weil ein Ping nicht geht, muss er nicht generell unerreichbar sein
<Lembert> telnet auf den receiver geht vom windowspc, aber vom ubuntupc nicht
<jokrebel> oO - er hat Telnet gesagt
<Lembert> mit ssh ists das selbe :D
<sdx23> Lembert: "geht nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung.
<Lembert> sdx23: "geht nicht" = "keine rückmeldung"
<jokrebel> warum überhaupt ohne Router? Wie hängen die dann zusammen? Switch?
<Lembert> ja switch
<sdx23> den Aufruf mit Ausgabe bitte. Und die Ausgabe von route und ip a am besten auch gleich dazu.
<sdx23> Welches Switchmodell? 
<Lembert> telnet 192.168.0.3 > Trying 192.168.0.3... ..... mehr kommt da nicht
<sdx23> alles klar. Dann Switchmodell. Wenn der nicht dumm ist, kann es auch an dem liegen. Und route und ip a würde ich trotzdem gerne mal ansehen.
<Lembert> welche syntax muss ich da für route verwenden? route ip mag er nicht
<sdx23> nur "sudo route" und "ip a"
<sdx23> Und das mit dem Switchmodell meine ich ernst. Wenn er managed ist, kann der sonst nen Müll machen. Hast du mal die Kabel getauscht?
<Lembert> das ist ein billig switch, marke sempre
<Lembert> ports funktionieren alle
<Lembert> ausgabe route http://pastebin.com/sB9QEweG
<kubine> Title: default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1 li - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Lembert> ausgabe ip a http://pastebin.com/F18wQ2id
<kubine> Title: 1: lo: mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN link/l - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Lembert> kabel vom switch wurden seit der einrichtung nicht getauscht
<Lembert> achja, telnet vom ubuntupc auf den anderen receiver funktioniert
<sdx23> Sieh soweit in Ordnung aus. Auch wenn das default-gateway imo wenig Sinn ergibt.
<Lembert> sdx23, doch das default gateway macht sinn, da nur der pc über umts internet hab, aber ich denke das gateway ist hier egal
<Lembert> für mich sieht eigentlich die ganze konfiguration ok aus und verstehe grad nicht warum es nicht funktioniert
<bekks> Das GAteway ist nie egal ;)
<Lembert> das gateway wird aber für die internetverbindung benötigt ;)
<bekks> Deswegen ist es auch nicht egal.
<Lembert> ok, du hast recht ^^
<Lembert> Hat jemand evtl. eine Idee wo ich bei der Fehlersuche ansetzen kann?
<Guest92055> hallo, seit dem heutigen update (ubuntu 13.04) will mein google chrome nicht mehr. folgende fehlermeldung, wenn ich apt-get update aufrufe:
<Guest92055> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Guest92055> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Guest92055> W: Probieren Sie »apt-get update«, um diese Probleme zu korrigieren.
<jokrebel>  : Guest92055: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest92055> google chrome startet auch nicht, aber im startmenü über den eintrag google chrome (beta) gehts...
<jokrebel> …war wohl nicht die richtige Antwort, meine Gegenfrage.
<Lembert> Vorhin ist mir aufgefallen, wenn ich nen Ping auf ne unbekannte IP mache kommt ein normales "Destination Host Unreachable", aber ping auf receiver bringt garnichts als Antwort, also irgendwie muss dann doch was erreichbar sein oder?
<jokrebel> oder es finden wegen falschem Routing nicht den richtigen Ausgang und verläuft sich im nirvana
<sdx23> ich tippe auf: Der Receiver macht irgend Dummfug.
<dreamon> Oder Adresse doppelt belegt?
<jokrebel> oder was ich letztens hörte; Billig-WLAN-Sticks die alle die selbe MAC-Adresse haben… oder oder oder
<indyj> hoi
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-04
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dreamon> ARGH.. Hab Kumpel Windows XP installiert.. innerhalb eines Tages hatte er Bundestrojaner drauf. Krise. Hab ihm Ubuntu drauf aber da geht flash nicht. Weiß der deibel 13.04 hab ich installiert ..
<koegs> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<LupusE> das klingt eher nach einem user problem, nicht nach einem systemproblem :P
<LupusE> und was koegs schreibt haette ich auch geschrieben, nach der belehrung ;)
<dreamon> Hihi. Ja der Typ macht mich Fertig.
<dreamon> Das letzte Notebook hat er mit Faust zerlegt. Dabei starben alle Passwörter.. heul
<LupusE> ich ahbe dem sohn von meiner freundin aus diesem grunde edubuntu isntalliert. damit er nicth gleich verzweifelt, sondern lernt loesungsorientiert ran zu gehen.
<LupusE> aber das waere OT. quit here.
<TheBrayn> also das layout-umstellen zwischen neo und qwertz mit dem gnome-setting-daemon ist mal total kaputt
<dreamon> koegs, Hab ich installiert. Leider passiert nix. Firefox zeigt nix. Ist einfach weiß an der stelle.
<koegs> und was sagt about:plugins im firefox?
<dreamon> Da steht was von Shockwave Flash Version 11.2 r202
<k1l> welche seite geht denn nicht? manchmal sind es auch die seiten, die probleme machen
<dreamon> k1l, Weder you tube. noch die Testseite von Adobe.
<dreamon> Sollte ich sowas versuchen? -> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/install-flash-player-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<TheSantosXen> hallo leute! wenns auch der falsche irc ist.. vll habt ihr ne idee... mein linux mint(ubuntu version) laesst sich nicht booten :/ nix gemacht... gestern ausgemacht und heute bootet das ding nicht, da angeblich sich die uuid der root psrtition geaendert haette... "no directory" was tun?
<k1l> !mint > TheSantosXen 
<kubine> TheSantosXen: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<k1l> die mint jungs fragen was ihr OS da kaputt gemacht hat. 
<TheSantosXen> ok :/
<doev> hi. mir ist ein rechner abgeschmiert während synaptic am arbeiten war. nach eingabe von dpkg -- configure -a hat er dann weiter eingerichtet. Woran bin ich denn jetzt? Ist das System noch sauber?
<doev> laut history wurden die letzten paket ewohl nicht installiert
<nevchen> tach
<mcnesium> irgendwie hab ich mein sudo kaputtgekriegt: http://np.zakx.de/7b3fbcd2de kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das wieder reparieren kann?
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<PBeck> mcnesium: was hast den gemacht?
<PBeck> scheint das du umgebungsvariablen neu gesetzt hast
<mcnesium> PBeck: ja ich hab am PATH rumgespielt
<mcnesium> aber ich dächte, ich hätte es repariert und nich kaputt gemacht :D
<PBeck> mcnesium: zeig mal die ausgabe - echo $PATH
<mcnesium> in einem screen fenster steht was anderes als im anderen. ich muss doch die path variable mit PATH=/bla:/foo: und dann export PATH setzen, oder?
<mcnesium> oder muss ich das dann _zusätzlich_ noch in die .bashrc schreiben?
<PBeck> mcnesium: export änderungen sind nur temporär
<mcnesium> ach so -.-
<PBeck> mcnesium: das bedeutet du musst immer lokal oder systemweit die änderung schreiben
<PBeck> z.b. lokal in die .bashrc
<mcnesium> jut ok
<mcnesium> ist die reihenfolge in ordnung? /home/mcnesium/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:
<PBeck> mcnesium: bei mir ist noch lightdm mit drin
<mcnesium> ich hab das jetz so in der .bashrc drin, source .bashrc gemacht, aber sudo geht immer noch nich :/
<PBeck> mcnesium: hast auch neu eingeloggt?
<mcnesium> ich dachte, source .bashrc würde das erledigen
<PBeck> mcnesium: bin mir nicht sicher ob die änderungen in der bashrc auch direkt per source geladen werden
<PBeck> mcnesium: einfach ein neues terminal starten und testen
<mcnesium> also jetz hab ichs in nem neuen screen terminal probiert
<mcnesium> immer noch :(
<PBeck> mcnesium: bist aufm server?
<mcnesium> ja
<PBeck> mcnesium: poste mal den output von "env"
<mcnesium> PBeck: http://np.zakx.de/7fb7c57539
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<PBeck> hum für mich ok aus
<PBeck> mcnesium: sudo ansich funktioniert?
<mcnesium> PBeck: ja also wenn ich sudo less /irgendwas tu, gehts
<mcnesium> (und ohne sudo gehts nich ;) )
<PBeck> mcnesium: du kannst nur noch mit sudo befehle ausführen?
<PBeck> mcnesium: schau mal in sudo visudo /etc/sudoers nach secure path
<mcnesium> PBeck: Defaults    secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<PBeck> mcnesium: hum
<mcnesium> ja ick weeß ooch nich ^^
<mcnesium> muss ich da evtl auch ncoh das bin in meinem home eintragen?
<PBeck> mcnesium: er scheint ja den paramete -i irgendwie mit env bearbeiten zu wollen
<PBeck> mcnesium: oder es ist keine login shell mehr gesetzt
<mcnesium> wie find ich das raus?
<PBeck> mcnesium: mach mal sudo -i /bin/bash
<mcnesium> mcnesium@fluse:~$ sudo -i /bin/bash
<mcnesium> env: -i: No such file or directory
<PBeck> mcnesium: welche dateien hast du den alles geändert?
<PBeck> welche befehle hast du ausgeführt?
<mcnesium> tja, wenn ich das noch wüsste. eigentlich hab ich ne ganz andere box bearbeitet und bei der hier immer nur nachgesehen, was da so drin steht
<mcnesium> außerdem war das alles schon vor drei-vier tagen und mir is heute halt erst aufgefallen, dass da was nich stimmt
<mcnesium> mit sudo su kann ich übrigens auch direkt root werden
<mcnesium> nur eben mit -i nich mehr
<schwoop> Wie viele bytes sind ein Block in disk quotas?
<mcnesium> (nebenfrage: was is eigentlich an sudo -i besser als an sudo su)
<PBeck> mcnesium: dann paste mal als env 
<PBeck> *als root
<mcnesium> PBeck: http://np.zakx.de/aaf9700bca
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<PBeck> SUDO_COMMAND=/usr/bin/env PATH=/home/mcnesium/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin: su 
<PBeck> SUDO_COMMAND=/bin/bash
<PBeck>  bei mir
<Longbottom> Mich würden die Ausgaben von 'which env' und 'which sudo' interessieren.
<mcnesium> Longbottom: http://np.zakx.de/760037f211
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<Longbottom> mcnesium: Schaut normal aus.
<mcnesium> PBeck: evtl hab ich mit dem export PATH dort irgendwas gemacht. muss ich das auch mit SUDO_COMMAND=… export SUDO_COMMAND ändern?
<PBeck> mcnesium: kannst es mal mit export ändern
<PBeck> mcnesium: ob dann ein neues login mit sudo -i funktionier
<PBeck> +t
<PBeck> schaue gerade wo das standardmäßig drinsteht
<mcnesium> also probieren kann ich da jetz nix, sobald ich aus root rausgeh, is die variable ja wieder weg
<PBeck> mcnesium: sollst ja drin bleiben
<PBeck> und einfach neu einloggen
<mcnesium> im neuen tab gings nich, aber wenn ich als root sudo -i ausführe, klappts
<mcnesium> also dann bin ich root in ner neuen session. und geh mit exit wieder in die alte session
<mcnesium> dh die variable is irgendwo standardmäßig kaputt
<PBeck> mcnesium: anscheinend wird die variable von sudo direkt gesetzt, aber weiß ich noch nicht
<mcnesium> in /etc/bash.bashrc stehts schon mal nicht
<PBeck> mcnesium: was steht den in /etc/passwd
<PBeck> wegen der login shell
<mcnesium> sowohl bei root als auch bei mir steht /bin/bash
<PBeck> mcnesium: schau mal was in /etc/environment steht
<mcnesium> PBeck: nur die PATH variable
<mcnesium> also konkret steht da nur die eine zeile PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games" drin
<PBeck> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416317/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> mcnesium: schau mal in /etc/login.defsa
<PBeck> -a
<PBeck> mcnesium: schau mal in /etc/login.defs
<mcnesium> da steht gar nix von sudo drin
<PBeck> mcnesium: im path schauen ob env gesetzt wird
<mcnesium> ENV_SUPATH      PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<mcnesium> ENV_PATH        PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<mcnesium> ich dachte, wir suchen nach der SUDO_COMMAND variable?
<PBeck> 13:30:52 < PBeck> SUDO_COMMAND=/usr/bin/env 
<PBeck> PATH=/home/mcnesium/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/
<PBeck> sbin: su 
<PBeck> da wird irgendwas falsch gesetzt
<PBeck> /usr/bin/env dürfte dort nicht stehen
<PBeck> und da sudo_command von sudo gesetzt wird, muss es dieses /usr/bin/env irgendwo herbekommen
<PBeck> da wäre es natürlich hilfreich, wenn du wüsstest, welche dateien du geändert hat
<PBeck> weil du ja schon rebootet hast, ist export ja aus dem spiel
<mcnesium> nee, rebootet hab ich noch nich. nur n neues screen terminal aufgemacht
<PBeck> du meintest ja du hast die änderungen vor ein paar tagen gemacht
<PBeck> mcnesium: oder sudo command kommt einfach von deiner bashrc als root
<PBeck> oder in .profile
<PBeck> hast da irgendwo /usr/bin/env gesetzt?
<mcnesium> nö eigentlich nich
<PBeck> oder in einer der dateien .xinitc .Xresource oder anderen .X dateien
<koelner> mcnesium: Alle Änderungen sind nur im aktuellen Terminal gültig. Sobald Du ein anderes benutzt, sind die Einstellungen fort.
<PBeck> groß oder kleingeschrieben
<PBeck> koelner: wenn er immer nur eine neue screen session nutzt dann vererbt sich das wahrscheinlich mit
<koelner> nein
<PBeck> mcnesium: check mal als root noch die dateien
<koelner> Und mit Sudo wird er zu root und ändert die Root-Einstellungen
<mcnesium> also .x oder .X dateien hab ich weder in meinem home, noch in /root noch in /etc
<koelner> Außerdem ist für eine Änderung der env-Variablen kein sudo notwendig.
<mcnesium> also wenn sich durch ein reboot alles wieder gradebiegt, würd ich das ja machen, aber ich dachte wie gesagt auch, dass ein neues screen terminal das gleiche wär
<koelner> In Hinblick auf die Variablen ist es auch so.
<mcnesium> ich sehe gerade, dass in meinem home in der .profile sowas drinsteht if home/bin then mach home/bin:path
<mcnesium> dh eigentlich bräuchte ich das gar nicht in der path variable
<mcnesium> sollte ich eigentlich lieber .profile benutzen und .bashrc in ruhe lassen?
<PBeck> profile wird durch bashrc überschrieben
<PBeck> ist jacke
<mcnesium> in meiner .profile steht sowas wie if bash und if .bashrc da then include .bashrc
<PBeck> mcnesium: passt schon
<mcnesium> ok gut
<mcnesium> soll ich die bude mal neustarten?
<koelner> Schreib Deine export - Befehl in die .bashrc und gut is.
<mcnesium> ich wär dann kurz weg hier…
<koelner> Die Änderung gilt aber nur für diesen USER. Für niemand anderen sonst.
<mcnesium> hm
<mcnesium> was ist das eigentlich für ne variable
<mcnesium> _=/usr/bin/env
<mcnesium> steht ganz unten drin
<PBeck> mcnesium: ja
<PBeck> hum womöglich hat er auch ein rechte problem, dann startet die kiste nicht mehr :/
<mcnesium> so, nüscht hat sich geandert
<mcnesium> außer die uptime :(
<PBeck> mcnesium: so jetzt poste nochmal die ausgabe von env als user und als root
<mcnesium> PBeck: http://np.zakx.de/bc7c8c2a08
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<PBeck> mcnesium: sudo -i liest die *rc files im root verzeichnis (.bashrc etc.) - secure path wird überschrieben
<PBeck> mcnesium: mach mal als root ls .*rc*
<PBeck> mcnesium: oder besser mit option -l
<mcnesium> hab schon http://np.zakx.de/ec08a91f3a
<kubine> Title: np.zakx.DE (at np.zakx.de)
<PBeck> mcnesium: steht in der .bashrc was von env?
<mcnesium> grep -i 'env' .*rc liefert auch nix
<PBeck> mcnesium: gib mal alias sudo ein
<PBeck> "alias sudo"
<mcnesium> oh ah
<mcnesium> alias sudo='sudo env PATH=$PATH'
<mcnesium> steht da
<mcnesium> stimmt, das hab ich auch vor ner weile mal gemacht
<PBeck> -.-
<PBeck> wo?
<mcnesium> als user
<mcnesium> also das steht in meiner .bashrc
<mcnesium> das hab ich gemacht, damit ich mit sudo n script aufrufen kann, was in meinem home/bin liegt
<PBeck> und ich frage dich schon die ganze zeit ob da was von env drin steht ...
<PBeck> mcnesium: den path setzt du in der .bashrc von root
<PBeck> dafür nutzt du doch -i
<PBeck> und nicht in deinem lokalen nutzer
<mcnesium> ich versuch mal das zu erläutern
<PBeck> mcnesium: ne nicht erläutern :)
<PBeck> muss noch einkaufen
<mcnesium> ich hab n script, was meine crypt partition mountet und ncoh paar mountpoints hinterher
<PBeck> denke damit ist das problem gelöst
<mcnesium> da ich die crypt partition mit sudo mounten muss, wollt ich das script mit sudo script.sh aufrufen, damit ich nich sudo in das script reinschreiben muss
<mcnesium> kam mir irgendwie „ordentlicher“ vor
<mcnesium> dazu muss sudo aber auch mein home/bin in der variable haben
<mcnesium> darum hab ich danach gesucht und halt irgendwo gelesen dass ich sudo damit aufrufen müsste, damit das meine variablen mit nutzt
<mcnesium> der tipp scheint eher nich so gut gewesen zu sein wies aussieht
<mcnesium> aber trotzdem danke für die hilfe, PBeck 
<PBeck> mcnesium: im übrigen ist es ja sowieso nicht das problem einfach /home/user zu nutzen
<PBeck> path bedeutet ja nur, dass du nicht den kompletten pfad ausschreiben musst
<PBeck> bei einem einfachen skript nicht unbedingt notwendig 
<mcnesium> also sollte ich „sudo /home/mcnesium/bin/mountcrypt.sh“ machen?
<PBeck> mcnesium: ich glaube die sache wird sowieso verdammt unsicher, wenn du deinen pfad mitreinlädst
<PBeck> oder keine ahnung
<PBeck> mal auf den bekks warten der weiß das
<PBeck> mcnesium: dann brauchst path nicht anzupassen, richitg
<PBeck> so bin weg
<mcnesium> ok thx nochmal
<okeyDokey> hi@ all
<okeyDokey> wollte meine externe festplatte formatieren 
<okeyDokey> doch erhalte folgenden fehler 
<okeyDokey> Error creating file system: Command-line `mkfs.vfat -I -n "Neuer Datenträger" "/dev/sdb"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: stdout: `mkfs.vfat 3.0.14 (23 Jan 2023) ' stderr: `mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector ' (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<okeyDokey> os lubuntu 13.04
<okeyDokey> jemand da?
<okeyDokey> someone on ?
<koegs> okeyDokey: /dev/sdb ist keine parition
<koegs> *partition
<okeyDokey> ich benutzte das interne programm von lubuntu Lauwerke um es zu formatieren (was muss ich deiner meinung nach machen um die externe festplatte zu löschen) ............................davor war es in meinem notebook mit bios passwort  und beim verkauf habe ich aus datenschutzgründen meine festplatte behalten 
<koegs> !gparted > okeyDokey 
<kubine> okeyDokey: Informationen zu GParted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<koegs> ich kenne das lubuntu-tool nicht, würde aber gparted empfehlen
<I-Punkt> okeyDokey: um zu partitionieren, kannst du gparted nutzen. Siehe koegs. Wenn du richtig löschen willst, kuck dir shred an wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shred
<I-Punkt> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shred
<kubine> Title: shred › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<okeyDokey> ok glaub habe das programm net werde es mal installieren mfg
<I-Punkt> Aber verwurstel nix mit der Laufwerksbezeichnung. weg ist weg
<okeyDokey> nach dem installieren kommt folgender fehler libparted bug found !  Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler, während von /dev/sdb gelesen wurde
<koegs> ist die festplatte noch in ordnung? steck sie nochmal neu an und schau was /var/log/syslog zeigt und probeweise mit "dmesg" schauen ob die festplatte richtig erkannt wurde
<okeyDokey> wenn ich im terminal folgendes eingebe /var/log/syslog steht da keine berechtigung (muss ich erwähnen das ich ein newbie bin)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<okeyDokey> ich waru auf der seite aber was bringt mir das ich habe nen passwort gesetzt (kann sein das ich erstmal das programm berechtigen muss das es zugriff drauf aht )
<okeyDokey> oder gibts ne funktion das jemand von euch zugriff drauf hat und für mich die paltte löschen kann 
<okeyDokey> oder meint ihr sudo /var/log/syslog
<okeyDokey> nokia@nokia-Nokia-Booklet-3G:~$ sudo /var/log/syslog sudo: /var/log/syslog: Befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l> warum sudo? und was willst du mit dem syslog?
<okeyDokey> wollte meine externe festplatte löschen  
<k1l> "root-rechte textdatei"  das macht so keinen sinn. wenn du dir das syslog angucken willst dann z.b. mit "cat /var/log/syslog"
<koegs> was ja auch im wiki steht...
<okeyDokey> habe das mal eingegeben "cat /var/log/syslog kam einige textzeilen raus
<okeyDokey> soll ich das hier rein kopieren
<okeyDokey> habe es hier rein kopiert http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416322/
<kubine> Title: festplatte › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> die platte ist kaputt
<k1l> oder ein loses kabel. aber meistens ist es eher eine kaputte platte
<okeyDokey> die platte wird bei gparted angezeigt (hatte die festplatte mit nem passwort versehen im bios meines notebooks)
<k1l> nur weil ein auto in der garage steht und dort auch als auto erkannt wird heisst es nicht das es fahren kann
<okeyDokey> ja stimmt aber die platte war davor net defekt (sondern nur mit nem bios passwort versheen)
<okeyDokey> ne andere frage wie sehe ich ein ob ich den aktuellsten grafik treiber habe 
<koegs> okeyDokey: wenn du dein system regelmäßig aktualisierst, hast du automatischen den aktuell verfügbaren Treiber aus den Ubuntu-Repositories, daran solltest du als Anfänger auch nichts ändern :)
<koegs> es macht nicht immer sinn, den tollsten und neusten treiber zu haben
<okeyDokey> ja aber habe gelesen das einige leute nen besseren treiber für die gma500 raus gebrahct haben (bzw selbst entwickelt haben)
<okeyDokey> weil youtube videos laufen nicht so doll
<koegs> das liegt eher an flash und deiner schmalbrüstigen CPU, da kann der Grafikkarten-Treiber nix für
<okeyDokey> es laggt sogar bei 360p
<okeyDokey> ich habe ne ssd verbaut ok der prozessor is tnur ein single core (deswegen habe ich auch lubuntu installiert und nicht ubuntu)
<koegs> ich sagte ja schon, Flash fordert die CPU ungemein und dann nur ein single-core atom, das muss ruckeln
<okeyDokey> kann doch net sein das ich unter windows xp ohne lggs 480p videos ansehen kann aber bei lubuntu laggt es 
<okeyDokey> und das schon bei 360p
<k1l> flash ist nicht gleich flash. das ist für windows schon schlecht, aber die portierung auf linux ist nochmal schlechter
<okeyDokey> und was mach ich jetzt (kann es nicht an dem grafik treiber liegen) diejenigen meinten mit dem neuen treiber lassen sich youtube videos ohne laggs abspilen
<koegs> naja, bevor du es woanders liest, hier auf eigenen Gefahr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#Intel-Chips
<kubine> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<okeyDokey> ja aber ich will erstmal wissen welcher grafiktreiber drauf ist 
<valashu> hallo!
<valashu> wenn ich mit wine ein windows programm starten will, bekomme ich die fehlermeldung "Prozedure nicht gefunden Could not load python.dll"
<valashu> habe mich durch einige foren durchgearbeitet, aber leider wirken die lösungsvorschläge bis jetzt nicht
<valashu> hatt jemand eine idee?
<Rochvellon> valashu> ist python in dem wine-prefix installiert?
<valashu> oh! will trie it with prefix sine
<valashu> *werde es mit dem prefix versuchen
<valashu> jaaa, es geht! vielen dank!
<valashu> gibt es eine möglichkeit, wine gleichzeitig auf verschiedenen Bildschirmen alufen zu lassen? z.B. nur auf Bildschirm 2 und 5?
<_jonny> Wieviele Bildschirme hast Du denn?
<valashu> jonny: 6
<valashu> wine läuft momentan links oben, hätte es aber gerne links unten + mitte unten mit jeweils einem anderen program
<_jonny> kann dir da auch nicht helfen 
<_jonny> hat mich blos interessiert
<beaver74> valashu, https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Umgebungsvariablen#DISPLAY - "DISPLAY-Variable" ist was du suchst.. die Konfiguration dazu ist von Wine unabhängig
<kubine> Title: Umgebungsvariablen – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<valashu> danke beaver74
<valashu> fast geschafft, kann wien jetzt beliebig mit Strg+TAB zwischen bildschirmen wechseln lassen. jetzt nur noch eine zweite wine-instanz starten lassen
<valashu> wine*
<molnitza> Nabend. Kennt von euch jemand ein einfaches Videoschnittprogramm, mit dem sich individuelle Texte und Formen in das Video einbetten lassen, ohne erst mit Inkscape o.ä. arbeiten zu müssen?
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<misterx> ich hab ein problem mit apt, bei dem ich mit dem wiki nicht mehr weiterkomme
<misterx> fehlermeldung: http://files.datahaven.eu/apt_fehler.txt
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> mal sehen
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> hmm ich nutze zwar nicht die backport repos aber du hast wohl ein Problem mit dem GPG Schlüssel
<misterx> jo.
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> schon mal versucht, den Schlüssel erneut zu importieren ?
<dreamon> Das Flash macht mich Fertig. fummle schon seit Stunden. Dachte es läge vielleicht am Radeon. Aber Nvidia mag auch nicht. Der Schrott will einfach nicht abspielen(youtube). 12.04, 13.04 überall das gleiche.
<misterx> ichkalsdfjalsjdf: ich suche immernoch die stelle, wo das steht ;)
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> die Schlüssel importieren?
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7759E0D65139BD61
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> das sind jedenfalls die Schlüssel, die in deiner Fehlermeldung bemängelt werden
<misterx> merci
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> vielleicht klappt das ja schon
<misterx> *probier*
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> ansonsten steht auf http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys noch mehr zu diesem Problem
<kubine> Title: Apt encounters errors with bad GPG keys - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<misterx> danke
<misterx> und, nein, das funzt nicht
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> hmm dann weiß ich so spontan auch nicht weiter
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> ich hab die doch in meiner sources.list drin
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> allerdings als deb http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse und nicht als http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/Release  
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de)
<ring0> misterx, vielleicht: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802156&p=8140838#post8140838
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Badsig 40976eaf437d05b5 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ring0> misterx, oder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802156&p=9697234#post9697234 
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Badsig 40976eaf437d05b5 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ring0> würde wohl eher letzteres zuerst probieren :)
<ring0> dann kannst auch aptitude mit apt-get austauschen, je nach gusto
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> schau doch mal nach, was in deiner /etc/apt/sources.list drin steht als backport Quelle weil so wie die in deiner Fehlermeldung steht wird die, wenn ich sie bei mir einfüge, gar nicht akzeptiert
<ichkalsdfjalsjdf> aber kannst ja erstmal das aus deinem letzten Post versuchen
<LupusE> g'nabed
<misterx> reloading the key doesnt work
<thunder-storm> hallo zusammen
<thunder-storm> kann mir jemand hinsichtlich nvidia und twinview in verbindung mit lightdm weiterhelfen? Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende
<bekks> Eine Problembeschreibung wäre toll. :)
<thunder-storm> gern
<thunder-storm> ich nutze zwei monitore per twinview mit dem319.32-treiber, ordentlich in der xorg.conf konfiguriert. 
<bekks> [6~
<bekks> Gna :)
<thunder-storm> Seit einem apt-get update heute habe ich das problem, das die Bildschirm-Anordnung von DFP-0 und DFP-2 nicht mehr korrekt sind
<thunder-storm> an der xorg.conf wurde nichts verändert
<bekks> nvidia-settings aufrufen und wieder richtig konfigurieren?
<thunder-storm> ja und auch den vorschlag des tools mit der bestehenden xorg.conf abgeglichen - stimmen überein. 
<thunder-storm> nach einem erneuten login ist die anordnung wieder vertauscht
<bekks> Was wurde denn alles updated?
<thunder-storm> interessanterweise werden sämtliche änderungen, welche ich probehalber an der xorg.conf vorgenommen habe, um das problem einzugrenzen, vollkommen ignoriert
<thunder-storm> bzw. zeigen keine auswirkungen
<bekks> Wie testet du das denn genau?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du, ganz genau?
<thunder-storm> 12.04 LTS
<thunder-storm> beispielsweise die änderung der zeile 
<thunder-storm> 	Option         "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
<thunder-storm> auf DFP-2
<thunder-storm> oder änderung der "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, DFP-2: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<thunder-storm> vertauschen der anschlüsse, zahlenwerte - alles keine auswirkungen
<bekks> Wieso heisst das Ding DFP-2 und nicht DFP-1?
<thunder-storm> lightdm scheint alles nicht mehr zu interessieren
<bekks> Und was wurde alles updates?
<thunder-storm> sekunde, ich suche es mal heraus
<bekks> Schieb doch mal lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg; dein Xorg.0.log, die xorg.conf in einen Pastebin.
<thunder-storm> gern
<thunder-storm> dies sind die pakete, welche heute aktualisiert wurden:
<thunder-storm> http://pastebin.com/F2zpCVjf
<kubine> Title: Install: linux-image-3.5.0-41-generic:amd64 (3.5.0-41.64~precise1), linux-header - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<thunder-storm> http://pastebin.com/qTMK3s8j
<kubine> Title: LSB Version: core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<thunder-storm> Der zweite schub, xorg.0 und xorg.conf kommen gleich
<thunder-storm> http://pastebin.com/a62pmjWZ
<kubine> Title: [ 7971.395] X.Org X Server 1.13.0 Release Date: 2012-09-05 [ 7971.395] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Die letzten drei Zeilen in dmesg sehen komisch aus.
<thunder-storm> http://pastebin.com/qrkLmcJd
<kubine> Title: [Xorg Config] Section "Monitor" Identifier "Monitor0" VendorName "Samsung" Model - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<thunder-storm> ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob ich die vor dem update schon hatte
<dreamon> bekks, Hei. Du verwendest glaub einen anderen Flashplayer als adobe.. Könnte ich den hier mal versuchen. Ich bringe adobe auf einer Kiste nicht ans laufen. Ich hab schon alles hinter mir. Bin am Ende.
<thunder-storm> also diese letzten drei zeilen
<bekks> dreamon: Ich verwende PepperFlash mit Chrome.
<dreamon> bekks, Hast du mir einen Link, wie man das installiert. Ich bringe hier flash gar nicht ans laufen.. 
<bekks> !chrome > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Chrome finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chrome
<thunder-storm> was mich wirklich wundert, ist die tatsache, das vor dem upgrade alles perfekt lief - die pakete, die heute aktualisiert wurden, haben zumindest augenscheinlich nichts mit X oder nvidia zu tun, weshalb ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen kann
<bekks> Neuer Kernel. Das hat eine ganze Menge mit NVidia zu tun.
<dreamon> bekks, Muß ich das selbst compilieren?
<thunder-storm> das hatte ich auch gedacht - doch nach einem neustart und testweiser verwendung des vorherigen kernels besteht plötzlich genau das gleiche problem
<bekks> dreamon: Nein. Du musst Chrome installieren, und in den Plugins Adobe abschalten und Pepperflash einschalten.
<thunder-storm> im prinzip möchte ich nur, das DFP-0, also der Samsung, als Primärer Monitor angesprochen wird und der zweite Bildschirm DFP-2, welcher physisch links neben diesem steht, auch als linker Monitor nutzbar ist - derzeit richtet er DFP-2 immer RECHTS neben DFP-0 ein - scheint wohl die Standard-Einstellung zu sein
<thunder-storm> So wie ich es in der xorg.conf auch konfiguriert habe - nvidia-xsettings gibt es genauso auch vor, es wird aber nicht angewendet
<thunder-storm> ganz komische sache
<thunder-storm> ach so, eine ~./config/monitor.xml existiert nicht, habe ich schon überprüft
<dreamon> bekks, Wie bkommt man Pepperflash in den Chrome rein? Unter einstellungen->erweiterungen findet er nichts.
<bekks> dreamon: "... und in den Plugins Adobe abschalten und Pepperflash einschalten"
<bekks> about:plugins
<dreamon> bekks, Dort ist weder Adobe(den hab ich deinstalliert) noch Pepperflash aufgeführt.
<bekks> Dann schieb mal die gesamte Ausgabe von "about:plugins" in einen Pastebin.
<dreamon> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194055/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Hast du chrome oder chromium installiert?
<dreamon> bekks, Google Chrome V30.0.1599.66
<bekks> dreamon: Kannst du mal screenshots von about:plugins machen? Da fehlt irgendwie was :)
<thunder-storm> bekks: lässt sich mein problem in irgendeiner form lösen? falls du auch keinen rat weisst, gibt es einen weg, die heutigen änderungen rückgängig zu machen?
<bekks> thunder-storm: Du kannst mal versuchen deinen alten Kernel zu booten.
<dreamon> bekks, Wo kann ich den gleich nochmal hin hochladen?
<thunder-storm> bekks, das habe ich bereits - da besteht genau das gleiche problem
<bekks> dreamon: Auf einen der Millionen image hoster da draussen :)
<bekks> thunder-storm: Dann fällt mir dazu auch nicht viel ein.
<dreamon> bekks, http://imageshake.us/photo/my-images/19/vchq.png/
<kubine> Title: Imageshake.us: The Leading Image Hosting Site on the Net (at imageshake.us)
<dreamon> mist.. mom.. schreibfehler
<thunder-storm> ok, ich danke dir dennoch für deine mühe
<thunder-storm> ich werde mal weiter testen
<bekks> thunder-storm: Stell doch die Monitore um ;)
<bekks> Zu spät...
<peter_> bekks, Von dreamon -> http://www.upload-pictures.de/bild.php/40754,bildschirmfotovom20131004233251JWLBR.png
<bekks> peter_: Dann brauch ich noch ein "cat /proc/cpuinfo" von dem Rechner, auf dem Chrome gerade installiert wurde.
<peter_> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194133/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<peter_> Ist ein Amd Sempron Processor
<bekks> peter_: Pepperflash ist deaktiviert, weil die CPU kein SSE2 unterstützt.
<peter_> bekks, Könnte das auch der Grund sein, warum adobe-flash hier keinen Pieps macht?
<bekks> Ja.
<peter_> Verdammt.. und ich such mir hier den Arsch ab.
<peter_> Unter Windows funktioniert das komischerweise
<k1l> sempron? das ist wirklich ein lahmer prozessor. da würd ich nichtmal flash anmahcne, wenn es laufen würde
<k1l> peter_: flash ist unter win schon schlecht. und die linux umsetzung ist nochmal schlechter. 
<peter_> Kann man in den Sockel einen normalen Athlon stecken?
<peter_> bekks, Danke. Da wär ich in 100Jahren nicht drauf gekommen.
<k1l> kommt auf den sockel an.
<peter_> Dachte ehr das die Grafikkarte schuld ist.. aber dann ist nun klar. bekks FETTES DANKE
<bekks> peter_: gerne :)
<k1l> ach du jemine. das ist noch ein sockel A. 
<bekks> urgs
<peter_> kann grad nicht ausbauen.. werd ich morgen machen.
<bekks> Den Sockel kann man nicht ausbauen. :)
<bekks> Da hilft nur ein neuer Rechner, bei dem alten Hündchen.
<peter_> bekks, Meinte die CPU ausbauen und schauen was am Sockel steht.
<bekks> Wozu das?
<bekks> Du hast die genaue Prozessorbezeichnung.
<peter_> Habe noch einige CPUs rumliegen.. vielleicht passt was besseres rein, in diesen Sockel.. hab ja nichts zu verlieren
<k1l> peter_: gerade in der zeit hat die technik sehr große sprünge gemacht. man sollte da nicht zuviel heutige leistung erfordern bei der alten technik.  jedes heutige preiswerte mainboard mit cpu hat da deutlich mehr dampf aufgrund besserer technologien, die verbaut sind
<bekks> peter_: Dann schau auf die anderen CPUs - aber wozu willst du die laufende ausbauen?
<bekks> peter_: Das ist ein Sockel A mit 462 Pins. Steinalt.
<peter_> Der "Peter" will flash.. das reicht ihm.
<peter_> Jedes Tablet kann flash abspielen.. da wird diese Kiste doch auch..blablabla
<bekks> Blabla, ganz genau.
<k1l> peter_: nicht mit 10jahre alter hardware, die damals schon lahm war
<k1l> peter_: heutige technik=heutiges flash
<bekks> peter_: Ohne Ausbau lässt sich sehr sehr leicht feststellen, ob die CPUs die du noch "rumliegen" hast, a) überhaupt auf den Sockel passen würden und b) ob das Mainboard die CPU auch unterstützt. Einfach einbauen und einschalten kann mit einem defekten Rechner enden.
<peter_> Die Cpus hab ich gerade nicht hier liegen.. Muß ich morgen angehen. 
<bekks> peter_: Hier kannst du nachlesen welche CPUs physikalisch passen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockel_A
<kubine> Title: Sockel A – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Ob das Mainboard die auch unterstützt, steht im Handbuch.
<k1l> sse2 kann aber keine sockelA cpu
<bekks> Dann hat sich das sowieso erledigt :)
<peter_> Das Mainboard ist es hier -> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/9421/images8116446dk.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forums.ocworkbench.com/showthread.php?t%3D46244&h=480&w=640&sz=111&tbnid=bP_dRK_UUUBOLM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__YLyxpOcd0xbWXoULYCORcvQ7x1s=&docid=1Eqpc29o9hnlSM&sa=X&ei=FDtPUt2zBaG14ASO74DYCA&ved=0CFUQ9QEwBA&dur=1906
<kubine> Title: Google-Ergebnis für http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/9421/images8116446dk.jpg (at www.google.de)
<bekks> Dann such dir das Handbuch dazu.
<bekks> Da Sockel A kein SSE2 unterstützt brauchst du sowieso ein neues.
<k1l> peter_: wir drehen uns im kreis. und auch wenn du es noch so doll willst. die alte technik von vor 10 jahren kann das heutige flash nicht abspielen. 
<k1l> peter_: auch ein 10 jahre altes tablet könnte das nicht. aber ein heutiges tablet kann das. wie auch heutige cpu technologie. also kannst du nun weiter rumbetteln, aber das wird nichts bringen
<peter_> k1l, Ich bettel nicht.. sondern, ich wollte lediglich die Fakten herausfinden und es ist leider so -> Mechanisch sind die Athlon XP-Ms vom Sockel 563 zu denen vom Sockel A inkompatibel. Steht im Wiki
<bekks> wie sollen sie auch kompatibel sein - bei 101 Pins mehr, als ein Sockel 462.
<bekks> Nur mal so zum Nachdenken.
<ramnit> nabend
<ramnit> hab gerade mit ner relativ blöden aktion mein 12.04 zerhauen
<simme> nabend
<_moep_> gz
<ramnit> hab glibc6 und glibc6-i386 auf eine zu aktuelle version gebracht
<Varakh> kann man compiz irgendwie deaktivieren bei ubuntu 12.04? die bugs nerven :X
<ramnit> würde die jetzt gern wieder "downgraden"
<ramnit> aber das system sperrt sich dagegen
<k1l> Varakh: unity ist ein compiz plugin. also geht es nicht, wenn du unity nutzt
<ramnit> sudo apt-get install -f hilft nicht
<Varakh> hm
<Varakh> ok, hilft also nur ubuntu uninstall :p
<ramnit> dpkg --force-depends leider auch nicht
<k1l> ramnit: ich würde mal sagen rein chrooten von einem live system und die orginal packages installieren
<k1l> Varakh: ubuntu bietet noch eine ganze wagenladung an anderen desktops
<ramnit> k1l:  uh cool
<ramnit> daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht
<ramnit> k1l: aus dem live-sys geht das nicht so ohne weiteres, richtig?
<Varakh> k1l: naja, eigentlich nervt mich upstart und apt-get auch, guter grund wieder zurück zu arch :) aber ot.
<k1l> Varakh: tu was du nicht lassen kannst.
<Varakh> ich mag unity halt, das ist das "problem" :o
<k1l> ramnit: wenn du es ohne chroot installierst installiert es das nur ins live system. also nein
<ramnit> k1l: ich probier das mal... danke für den tip
<ramnit> exit
<beaver74> Varakh, läuft es nicht unter arch? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/unity
<kubine> Title: Unity - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Varakh> beaver74: nich wirklich gut
<beaver74> ahso
<ramnit> k1l: bin jetzt im gechrooteten system
<ramnit> leider hat mir das bisher keine vorteile gebracht
<ramnit> die probleme bleiben die selben
<ramnit> da k1l wohl schlafen gegangen ist: kann mir irgendwer helfen?
<ramnit> Hab glib6 in Version 2.17 auf Ubuntu 12.04 installiert und werd es jetzt nicht mehr los :(
<sdx23> eine Geduld. Dabei wird er die brauchen, mit seinem Gefrickel.
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-05
<LupusE> g'morgen
<palsec> hallo. bei meinem laptop (ramsung r530) habe ich ubuntu 12.04. amd64 installiert. der sound funktioniert bis aus adobe flash - was kann ich tun?
<palsec> ramsung sollte samsung heißen
<bekks> Welchen Browser und welche Flashversion verwendest du?
<palsec> firefox 24.0 und flash 11.2.202.31
<bekks> Welche CPU hast du genau?
<palsec> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU  M330  @ 2.13GHz
<dadrc> Der sollte SSE2 haben ;)
<bekks> Ja. :)
<palsec> wegen der aktivierten hardware beschleunigung?
<bekks> palsec: Dann kannst du ja mal Chrome, nicht Chromium, mit PepperFlash testen.
<bekks> Aktuelle Flashversionen benötigen SSE2.
<doev> ein sambashare /home/samba_share enthält einen symlink auf /home/some_where_else, windows versucht diesem Link zu folgen hat aber keine Leserechte. Kann ich das ändern?
<doev> hat sich erledigt
<StefanW> Hallo! :-) Mein Network-Manager-Applet zeigt mir keine WLAN-Netze an, obwohl vorhanden. So lange, bis ich 'sudo iwlist scan' mache. Dann erscheinen die WLANs. Kann das automatische Scannen im Network-Manager irgendwo deaktiviert sein? Wenn ja, wo? [Ubuntu 12.04].
<nubcake> hallo, irgendwie ist seit dem letzten reboot mein launcher und diese leiste oben am bildschirmrand mit den logout/shutdown menüs verschwunden, hat da vielleicht jemand eine idee oder nen tipp?
<nubcake> benutze ubuntu 13.04 mit unity
<ulrich_> hallo zusammen
<ulrich_> Auf meinem Dell Vostro 1710 unter xubuntu habe ich plötzlich keinen Sound mehr (YouTube, Skype, timidity). Weder über die Lautsprecher noch den Kopfhörer. Wo kann ich anfangen nach dem Fehler zu suchen?
<ring0> vielleicht klassisch im alsamixer gucken, ob nicht irgendwas gemutet ist
<ulrich_> ring0 ok, mit dem muss ich mich erst einmal etwas vertraut machen...
<ulrich_> ring0: tatsächlich war etwas gemutet. Jetzt funktioniert timidity wieder, ebenso Skype, nicht aber der Sound von YouTube- oder anderen Filmen
<ulrich_> ring0: auch aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav funktioniert
<StefanW> Hallo! :-) Mein Network-Manager-Applet zeigt mir keine WLAN-Netze an, obwohl vorhanden. So lange, bis ich 'sudo iwlist scan' mache. Dann erscheinen die WLANs. Kann das automatische Scannen im Network-Manager irgendwo deaktiviert sein? Wenn ja, wo? [Ubuntu 12.04].
<Guest9354> hi @ all hab grub4dos auf meinen usb stick  will es löschen unter windows weis jemand ne möglichkeit
<Guest9354> jemand da
<Guest9354> hi @ all hab grub4dos auf meinen usb stick  will es löschen unter windows weis jemand ne möglichkeit
<mcnesium> sollte ich eine verschlüsselte daten-partition auf der gleichen platte eher nach /media oder eher nach /mnt mounten? 
<mcnesium> stichwort konvention
<mcnesium> filesystem hierarchy standard sagt /media is für wechseldatenträger und /mnt für „kurzzeitiges“ mounten von fremd-dateisystemen. is für mcih irgendwie das gleiche, nur anders
<bekks> Manuell nach /mnt, automatisch nach /media
<bekks> Manuell heisst aber auch: "ich bau da mal einen fstab Eintrag".
<mcnesium> ah ja ok
<bekks>  /media wird vom Automounter kontrolliert, und sollte daher nicht manuell genutzt werden.
<mcnesium> auch bei der server edition?
<bekks> Ja.
<mcnesium> also, wenn ich an den server n usb-stick anschließe, passiert nämlich eigentlich nüscht
<bekks> Deswegen solltest du trotzdem /mnt nehmen um ihn manuell zu mounten.
<mcnesium> das hab ich schon verstanden, war ja auch eigentlich gar nicht meine frage
<mcnesium> aber ok, danke für die info
<bekks> Deine Frage war "soll ich /mnt oder /media" nehmen :)
<mcnesium> ok, nächste frage: woran kanns liegen, dass meine usb-sticks nicht automatisch nach /media/namedessticks gemountet werden? ubuntu raring server 
<mcnesium> (cdrom übrigens auch nicht)
<k1l> mcnesium: sondern wohin?
<Rochvellon> automount eingeschaltet?
<k1l> mcnesium: läuft da ein desktop drauf?
<mcnesium> k1l: nein, kein desktop. mountet nirgends hin. muss manuell gemountet werden
<k1l> ja wenn du nichts einstellst dann wird auch nichts gemountet
<mcnesium> Rochvellon: wie stell ich das fest, ob das eingeschaltet ist?
<k1l> auf dem desktop übernimmt das gvfs, das läuft aber nur wenn ein gnome unterbau läuft
<mcnesium> es gibt also keinen automounter für die server edition?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> nicht per standard
<Rochvellon> mcnesium> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<kubine> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> für einen server ist das auch erstmal nicht so alltäglich, dass man da cds und sticks dauern rein und rauspackt
<mcnesium> das stimmt
<mcnesium> aber wenn da die ganze musik drauf is und ich die fürs auto auf ne cd brennen will, kann ich das ja per cmd machen und muss nicht erst das cd-laufwerk an den laptop anschließen und die mucke dann per wlan rüberziehen, etc…
<k1l> ja es ist ja nicht unmöglich manuell zu mounten
<bekks> Das klingt nach mehr Arbeit als 700MB per WLAN zu ziehen.
<k1l> !mount > mcnesium 
<kubine> mcnesium: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Rochvellon> beim server würd ich die auch nur manuell unter /mnt einhängen. die automount-methode per crontab böte sich bspw. an, wenn du ab und an mal einen usb-stick reinsteckst, wo automatisch der inhalt darauf kopiert werden soll
<PBeck> mcnesium: hat das gestern mit deinem skript noch geklappt?
<indyj> für welche datenträger ist mount -t vfat nützlich ?
<mcnesium> PBeck: jawoll, läuft alles. danke nochmal. ich starte das script jetz halt mit vollem pfad :)
<bekks> indyj: Für FAT32 Dateisysteme.
<mcnesium> seit ich den cd-brenner in den server eingebaut hab, hat sich automatisch ein cdrom0 und ein cdrom->cdrom0 symlink in /media angelegt. darum hatte ich gedacht, dass das auch automatisch gemountet wird. tuts aber nich, wies aussieht
<PBeck> mcnesium: ist auch besser bei root
<falkenhorst> ich suche bei der 13.04 version den mozilla/thunderbird ordner weil ich meine mails mirgriere4n will. weiß jemand wo dieser ist?
<bekks> In deinem Home.
<falkenhorst> nein ,...da habe ich schon geschaut.dort sind nur die obligatorischen wie bilder, dokumente,downloads,etc.
<bekks> ls -lha /home/meinuser/
<falkenhorst> griff auf /home/falkenhorst/ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Dann heisst dein User nicht so.
<falkenhorst> ok hatte beim nicht alles geändert. 
<falkenhorst> danke
<digitaloktay> !rt
#ubuntu-de 2013-10-06
<Yoshimo> Ich habe meinen WLANStick so installiert wie in http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-wlan-usb-stick-n-v2-usb-id-057c-8501-chi/2/#post-5364732 beschrieben, Verbindung zum Router klappt soweit laut NetworkManager, aber sobald ich mein System aktualisieren will und apt anfängt Pakete zu laden, friert mir der Rechner ein.
<kubine> Title: Fritz!Wlan usb Stick N v2 Usb-ID 057c:8501 Chipsatz Ralink RT5572N unter Ubuntu einrichten › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> Nachdem ich versucht habe, nvidia CUDA zu installieren, weigerte sich Unity, das OpenGL-Plugin zu laden. Auch nachdem ich CUDA jetzt wieder entfernt habe und die Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert habe, besteht das Problem weiterhin. Was kann ich da tun, um festzustellen woran es liegt?
<cronon> (auch glxgears und glxinfo verweigern den Dienst)
<beaver74> cronon, versuch mal das Paket nicht einfach nur zu entfernen, sondern auch die Einstellungen zurückzusetzen.. also purge anstatt remove zu verwenden. Ob das nachträglich klappt kann ich dir nicht sagen, ansonsten auch mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log pasten, evtl. findet man da etwas.
<cronon> Kann ich die Xorg.0.log löschen, damit ich beim nächsten Start nur die relevanten (neuen) Meldungen habe?
<beaver74> cronon, sollten durchnummeriert vorliegen, die mit 0 ist immer die aktuelle
<beaver74> cronon, die würde beim nächsten Start zur 1 werden und einen neue 0 angelegt werden
<dreamon> Mein / ist voll. ->  /dev/sda7        53G     50G     0  100% / -> /home hat extra Partition. Wo kann ich sehen warum das so voll ist.?
<koegs> baobab oder ncdu
<cronon> Bei der Deinstallation der Treiber gibts es (Fehler?)meldungen "DEBUG:Quirk doesn't match", sollte ich das vorher in Angriff nehmen?
<dreamon> koegs, Gibt es einen Trick das er /home nicht darin mit einbezieht?
<koegs> ich glaube beide haben eine option dafür die fs-grenzen nicht zu überschreiten
<dreamon> koegs, ncdu -x -> das wars.
<dreamon> Ups. 20GB in /root/.local/share/Trash -> Nautilus als root gestartet zeigt aber nichts im Papierkopb an.
<dreamon> Besser -> /dev/sda7        53G     43G  7,2G   86% /
<cronon_> beaver74, hier mein Xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200047/  ; mittlerweile habe ich wieder Fensterdekoration, aber trotzdem kein Unity. Wenn ich "unity --replace" aufrufe, verschwinden die Fensterdekorationen auch wieder.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> cronon, ich kenne mich da nicht aus, aber die Log-Datei kann hier gut gebraucht werden um dir helfen zu können
<leszek> hi
<dreamon> Wenn ich von Ubuntu 32Bit auf Ubuntu 64Bit Neuinstalliere und Home mitübernehme. Kriege ich dann Probleme?
<bekks> Kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. Normalerweise nicht.
<leszek> dreamon: mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, wenn es sich dabei um die gleiche ubuntu version handelt. 
<bekks> dreamon: Was ist der Plan? Flash ans Leben zu bekommen?
<dreamon> bekks, hihi.. Neee.. das flash Problem hat sich erschlagen. Dank deiner Hilfe. hab ein anderes Mainboard genommen. Ist dann sofort gelaufen ;)
<leszek> bei einer unterschiedlichen ubuntu version was auch bedeuten würde die programmversionen unterscheiden sich kann ab und zu eine inkompatiblität der konfigurationen auftauchen. Dies gilt auch insbesondere wenn kde als desktop eingesetzt wird und man einen großen versionssprung macht
<bekks> dreamon: Anderes Board und völlig andere CPU.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja. Ich passte zwar ein Athlon CPU rein, weigerte sich aber zu starten. Auf dem Mainboard stand aber fett "Sempron" drauf. naja.
<dreamon> Ich = Es
<bekks> dreamon: Welche CPU hast du jetzt? cat /proc/cpuinfo bitte in einen Pastebin :)
<dreamon> bekks, Die Kiste steht gerade nicht hier. Ist aber ein Athlon 64bit dual irgendwas 3200+ oder so in der Richtung
<dreamon> SSE+ war mit dabei.. habs gecheckt.
<bekks> Das hilft da leider nict wirklich jetzt :)
<bekks> SSE+ ist wurst. Es muss schon SSE2 sein.
<dreamon> Das auch. Aber das ist Thema von Gestern. Es läuft, das ist entscheidend.
<bekks> Oh, ein Barton. Doch nur 10 Jahre alt.
<dreamon> Hihi.. Schon wieder so alt.. Aber es Rockt.
<bekks> Hmm, ich habe meinen letzten Athlon 2005 ausgemustert. Rocken ist anders. :P
<bekks> Egal, Flash geht jetzt.
<dreamon> Darf ich mir von dem Sprung von 32Bit auf 64Bit( Dabei handelt es sich um mein eigenes System, da mach ich keine Kompromisse) einen Geschwindigkeitssprung erhoffen?
<dreamon> Sprich lohnt der aufwand?
<dreamon> Oder bin ich womöglich sogar irgendwann dazu mal gezwungen auf 64Bit umzusteigen?
<bekks> Nein. Ja.
<bekks> Ja.
<indyj> dreamon .. hast schon ne SSD -festplatte... die brigen auch mehr speed
<bekks> Die machen aber eine 10 Jahre alte CPU nicht schneller.
<bekks> Und ob ein 10 Jahre altes Board SATA2 kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
<cronon_> Ich habe erfahren, dass der Treiber, den ich benutzen will (weil er angeblich mein Problem lösen soll), die nächste Ubuntu-Version braucht. Da deren Release ja sowieso nicht mehr weit weg ist, hab ich mir gedacht, ich könnte ja jetzt schon ein Upgrade machen. Spricht da was dagegen?
<indyj> jo ,, ich meinte natürloch beides 64bit + ssd
<bekks> indyj: Ändert nichts an oben gesagtem.
<dreamon> bekks, Ne das mit der langsamen CPU war gestern(die Kiste ist nicht das Thema) .. rede von meinem Notebook (vielleicht 4jahre alt)
<bekks> cronon_: Welcher Treiber ist das denn, und welches Ubuntu hast du genau?
<bekks> dreamon: Was steckt da drin, welche CPU, wieviel RAM?
<cronon_> bekks: Mit Treiber meinte ich eigentlich ein Paket von nvidia, das zusammen mit deren Treiber das Optimus-Hybridsystem nutzbar macht. Ich habe jetzt 13.04, und brauche für das Paket 13.10 (und ich glaube auch den 3.9 Kernel)
<cronon_> bekks: das Paket heisst "nvidia-prim"
<cronon_> *"nvidia-prime"
<dreamon> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200177/ -> CPU und 4GB Ram. SSD mach ich ehr weniger.. weil ich 2x1TB Festplatten drin habe. Weil ich viel Kram mit rumschleppe.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> cronon_: Da 13.10 noch nicht offiziell released ist, ist es einzig und allein deine Entscheidung. MEhr kann man dazu nicht sagen.
<cronon_> Falls ich dieses Upgrade durchführe, kann ich das aus dem System heraus machen (und sollte ich das?) oder muss ich das von einer neuen DVD machen?
<bekks> dreamon: Auf der Kiste wird dir 64bit ausser 64bit nichts bringen. Und vor 2019 wird es wohl auch keinen Zwang geben, kein 32bit mehr einzusetzen. Wir sind hier ja nicht bei Solaris. Da geht das dann 2017 damit los.
<bekks> cronon_: Du kannst aus deinem System heraus auf 13.10 updaten, mit DVD wäre das eine Neuinstallation.
<cronon_> bekks: Und ist das sinnvoll, ein Update zu machen, oder muss ich da mit Problemen rechnen, die ich per DVD einfacher umgehen kann?
<dreamon> Frage mich was dann der Hype auf 64bit bedeutet. Wenn es keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gibt. *Grübel*
<bekks> cronon_: Wenn du so fragst, solltest du bei 13.04 bleiben. Vorerst.
<nubcake> hallo, meine Fensterkontroll Buttons sind bis auf das schließen "x" nicht mehr vorhanden, wie bekomme ich die wieder? :)   bin mit 13.04 Gnome3 unterwegs
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, es ist schon komisch, dass alle Leute neue Autos haben wollen. Eine Tin Lizzy hat auch nur vier Räder und fährt trotzdem.
<bekks> dreamon: Das ist kein Hype, das ist heutzutage Stand der Technologie.
<cronon_> bekks: 13.10 kommt doch jetzt in den nächsten Tagen raus. Sollte ich dann neuinstallieren oder updaten, wenn es draußen ist?
<bekks> cronon_: Das ist egal.
<cronon_> bekks: danke
<dreamon> Die Frage war mehr in die Richtung, was es für Vorteile hat. Beim Auto gibts da schon ein paar Punkte die sich lohnen würden. ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Der Vorteil ist: "halbwegs aktuell zu sein was den aktuellen Stand der Technik angeht." Mehr geht mit der HW auch nicht. Die hat kein HT, kein VT-x.
<dreamon> Aha.. Wieder was dazu gelernt. Das haben alle aktuellen CPUs drin? Eigentlich wollte ich mich von meiner noch gut funktionierend Hardware gar nicht verabschieden. Ist eine Treu kiste.
<bekks> dreamon: ark.intel.com
<nubcake> hm, ok hat sich wohl gerade erledigt :)
<nubcake> gsettings set  org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout :minimize,maximize,close   hat mein problem gelöst und die buttons wieder angezeigt
<dimitri> Hallo Leute, mal eine Frage. Ich habe die Nvidia Treiber installiert; Trotzdem kommt beim Scrollen manchmal....dieser komische grafikbug, als bo man keine grafikkarte hätte..
<nubcake> keine grafikkarte? schwarzer bildschirm im energiesparmodus?
<dimitri> nubcake: neee... kennst du das, wenn du windows neu installierst und die grafiktreiber noch nicht installiert hast und dann im browser ieine seite runterscrollst? da kommt dann immer so ein komischer streifen...kA naja einen moment ist ein bestimmter bereich statisch... man schwer zu beschreiben
<nubcake> klingt irgendwie danach, als ob vertical sync ausgeschaltet wäre, da hat man stellenweise ein versetztes bild
<dimitri> nubcake: GENAU! Versetztes Bild^^ du hast es erfasst
<nubcake> hast mal deine grafikkarten einstellungen durchgeguckt, was alles aktiviert/deaktiviert ist ?
<bekks> Das nennt man "Tearing".
<dimitri> nubcake: Kann ihr euch irgendwie die Config per Paste droppen?
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de  glaube ich war die url
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dimitri> nubcake: das weiß ich :D ich weiß nicht, wie ich die config als textdatei oder im terminal einsehen kann :D
<nubcake> da bin ich überfragt, hab hier ne intel gpu die per default erkannt wird ^
<bekks> dimitri: Ruf mal die URL auf - da kannst du dann z.B. die xorg.conf hochladen und das Xorg.0.log
<dimitri> bekks: wo finde ich die? und btw hab eine nvidia gts 450.. hab auch schon nvidia setting programm runtergeladen
<bekks> dimitri: /etc/X11/ und /var/log/
<dimitri> bekks: hab hier nur ein xorg.conf failsafe... aber kein xorg.conf
<bekks> Dann hast du aktuell keine xorg.conf
<dimitri> bekks: was tun?
<bekks> Die zweite Datei hochladen?
<bekks>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416337/
<kubine> Title: gdfrsgsdrg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dimitri> bekks: ŝ.o
<bekks> dimitri: Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" auch in einen Pastebin schieben?
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416342/
<kubine> Title: dgfhjklhzjhtgdsf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dimitri> bekks: s.o.
<bekks> dimitri: Ruf mal gksu nvidia-settings auf
<dimitri> bekks: hab
<bekks> Dann stell das Ding so ein wie du es willst, und speicher die Config als Xorg.conf ab. Gibts ja einen Button für.
<dimitri> bekks: hab nach wie vor den bug....
<dimitri> bekks: konnte auch nix einstellen...
<frankfg> Hallo. Bluetooth funktioniert bei mir  im Moment unter Ubuntu 13.04 aber nicht unter 12.04. . Ich versuche rauszufinden über welches Gerät Bluetooth läuft, es gibt aber in lspci und lsusb nicht was nach Bluetooth aussieht. Wo kann ich da noch nachschauen ?
<dimitri> der bug macht einen ja aggressiv...
<PBeck> frankfg: gleiches gerät?
<frankfg> PBeck: Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem. Wenn ich Ubuntu 12.04 installiere funktioniert Bluetooth wenn ich es einrichte solange ich denn Rechner nicht neu starte. Dann gibt es keine Bluetooth mehr.
<frankfg> PBeck: Ich kann Bluetooth dann nicht mal mehr aktivieren.
<frankfg> PBeck: Und ja es läuft beides auf dem gleichen Gerät.
<PBeck> frankfg: kannst du mal die ausgabe von "rfkill list" pasten?
<PBeck> rfkill - tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices
<dimitri> bekks:?
<frankfg> PBeck: [paste:416347:rfkill list]
<PBeck> frankfg: was kommt den wenn du super drücks und bluetooth eingibst und bluetooth dort enabelst?
<frankfg> PBeck: Das geht nicht. Der Slider lässt sich nichz auf "AN" stellen. Der schnipst immer auf "AUS" zurück.
<Funfood> , salat
<dimitri> Hallo, weiß jemand, wie ich den Bug mit dem versetzten Bild behebe? Hab ne nvidia gts 450!!!
<PBeck> frankfg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286834/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04
<kubine> Title: Bluetooth not working in Ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> frankfg: sudo apt-get install bluez-utils libopenobex1 
<PBeck> und dann lsusb | grep Bluetooth (vielleicht kommt dann was)
<bekks> lsusb | grep -i blue
<frankfg> PBeck: lsusb | grep Bluetooth gibt keine Ausgabe
<PBeck> dimitri: hat deine karte von anfang an nicht funktioniert?
<PBeck> frankfg: dann versuch mal die angabe von bekks 
<frankfg> bekks: lsusb | grep -i blue auch nicht
<PBeck> frankfg: hat er pakete installiert?
<frankfg> PBeck: Bei mir wird soweit ich das verstehe Bluetooth von Intel 7260 bereitgestellt.
<frankfg> PBeck: Die Pakete habe ich installiert.
<raiden> mahlzeit
<PBeck> frankfg: poste mal die ausgabe von dmesh
<PBeck> *dmesg
<PBeck> dimitri: hast du das schon probiert? http://askubuntu.com/questions/295658/how-to-fix-grafic-tearing-on-nvidia-cards
<kubine> Title: How to fix grafic tearing on nVidia cards? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<raiden> ist hier jemand der schonmal mit webconverger zu tun hatte ?
<PBeck> raiden: join dazu #ubuntu-de-offtopic - ist kein ubuntu support problem
<frankfg> PBeck: [paste:416352:dmesg]
<raiden> kk
<dimitri> pbeck: hilft alles nicht
<PBeck> frankfg: wenn möglich den link posten.
<frankfg> PBeck: paste.ubuntuusers.de/416352
<PBeck> dimitri: hast du auch den xserver mal neugestartet?
<PBeck> (glaube nicht das alle änderungen während der laufzeit erfolgen können)
<PBeck> frankfg: hum scheint keine fehler bei bluetooth zu werfen - nur was bedeutet => ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000001860-0x000000000000187f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)
<dimitri> pbeck: wie du ich das?
<PBeck> dimitri: an und abmelden reicht aus
<PBeck> frankfg: was bringt den "hciconfig hci0 up"
<PBeck> frankfg: in dmesg scheint ja bluetooth zu laufen, wieso es bei lsusb nicht auftaucht?
<frankfg> PBeck: Vielleicht hat das mit dem Nvidia Chip zu tun. Ich habe auf dem Rechner auch Bumbelbee mit Nvidia Treiber installiert.
<PBeck> frankfg: vielleicht auch einfach mal blueman noch dazuinstallieren
<frankfg> PBeck: Mit sudo hciconfig hci0 up bekomme ich: Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<PBeck> frankfg: poste mal die komplette ausgabe von lsusb
<frankfg> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416357/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<frankfg> PBeck: lspci habe ich auch noch gemacht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416362/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> frankfg: bei mir kommt die gleiche ausgabe ohne bluetooth wenn es nicht aktiviert ist
<PBeck> frankfg: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<PBeck> und dann hciconfig --al
<PBeck> und dann hciconfig --all
<AkuUsagi> hallo, habe eine frage zu pureftpd. Was muss ich machen damit dieser auch UTF-8 verwendet, serverseitig. ist ein bisschen schade das in den transfer-logs nur datenmüll statt utf-8 steht
<PBeck> AkuUsagi: mod_lang module aktiviert?
<frankfg> PBeck: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start gibt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416367/
<kubine> Title: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<AkuUsagi> PBeck: das mache ich wie?
<PBeck> frankfg: ah dann service bluetooth start
<PBeck> frankfg: oder start bluetooth
<PBeck> AkuUsagi: paste mal die ausgabe von proftpd -l
<PBeck> !paste, AkuUsagi 
<PBeck> !paste
<kubine> PBeck: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<AkuUsagi> PBeck: ich nutze pureftpd-mysql nicht proftpd
<bekks> urgs
<frankfg> PBeck: sudo service bluetooth start gibt: start: Job is already running: bluetooth   Und start bluetooth gibt das gleiche.
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Stelkl den Kram lieber mal um auf vsftpd mit mysql Anbindung.
<PBeck> frankfg: und das hciconfig command?
<AkuUsagi> bekks: das ding tut was es soll, ist nicht öffentlich und ausschliesslich lokal oder per VPN erreichbar ... von daher reicht das ding
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Macht es nicht schöner ;)
<AkuUsagi> bekks: aber es ist funktional absolut ausreichend
<PBeck> AkuUsagi: upps, dann war ich sowieso am falschen dienst :)
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Um pureftpd mit UTF8 zu haben, musst du es mit UTF8 support kompilieren.
<frankfg> PBeck: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416377/
<kubine> Title: hciconfig --all › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<AkuUsagi> bekks:  das ist bei den ubuntu repositories wohl nicht der fall
<bekks> Um zu gucken, ob du den bereits hast, log dich mit einem Client ein und setz das Kommando "FEAT" ab. Steht da UTF8 oder RFC2640, hast du das bereits.
<PBeck> AkuUsagi: ich habe noch das hier gefunden => If I start pure-ftpd with the "--fscharset=UTF-8" and 
<bekks> AkuUsagi: http://pbraun.nethence.com/unix/net/pure-ftpd_utf-8.html
<kubine> Title: Configuring Pure-FTPD with UTF-8 (at pbraun.nethence.com)
<PBeck> "--clientcharset=ISO-8859-2" switches, all the accented letters in the 
<PBeck> filenames show correctly.
<bekks> PBeck: Dazu muss proftp aber UTF8 support haben...
<bekks> *pureftp
<bekks> Und bevor man sich solche Kopfschmerzen macht, nimmt man vsftpd :)
<PBeck> bekks: jop dann soll er das mal testen. pureftpd scheint nicht mehr recht aktuell zu sein, da findet man ja mehr für proftp
<bekks> pureftp ist ein noch älterer Dinosaurier als proftpd.
<koegs> pureftp ist recht nett, nutze ich auch noch :D
<AkuUsagi> http://pastebin.com/EQdE4R10 für mich sieht das aus, als wäre UTF8 zumindest vorhanden. Wenn ich per Filezilla oder was auch immer drauf zugreife werden die dateinamen auch korrekt angezeigt. mir gehts ja auch nur um die transfer-logs
<kubine> Title: FEAT 211-Extensions supported: EPRT IDLE MDTM SIZE MFMT REST STREAM - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> AkuUsagi: dann starte den dienst mal mit den switches
<bekks> AkuUsagi: Dann brauchst du nun nur noch deinem Client utf8 beizubringen.
<PBeck> frankfg: blueman schon installiert?
<PBeck> frankfg: bzw davor nochmal sudo hciconfig hci0 up  versuchen
<frankfg> PBeck: sudo hciconfig hci0 up gibt das gleiche wie vorhin.
<AkuUsagi> bekks: wie gesagt, mir geht es um utf8 in den transfer logs, clientseitig stimmt ja alles
<predator> Hi, ich habe Probleme mit meinem 3. Monitor unter Xubuntu 12.10. Ich nutze einen Laptop (1. Mon.) inkl. externem Bildschirm an HDMI (2. Mon.) und der 3. Monitor mit usb2vga-Adapter möchte nicht zeitgleich angesteuert werden. Allein funktioniert er (scheint also kein Hardwareproblem seitens des Monitors zu sein). Kann mir jemand helfen? 
<frankfg> PBeck: Und ich habe blueman-manager gestartet, aber er zeigt keine Geräte an.
<frankfg> PBeck: Der zeigt gar nichts und alles ist eingegraut und nicht anklickbar.
<tilman_> Hi! Ich habe heute von Ubuntu zu Ubuntu studio gewechselt und mein Sound funktioniert leider nicht. Kann ich zusätzliche Treiber installieren? Wie? 
<bekks> Schau nach ob die Karte muted ist.
<frankfg> PBeck: Ich habe jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr. Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe. Bis dann.
<predator> tilman_, hast du schon in synaptic geschaut?
<bekks> Als nächstes, schau nach ob sie mit lspci oder lsusb detektiert wird.
<bekks> predator: Auf Verdacht Treiber zu installieren ist keine gute Idee.
<tilman_> langsam. also sound ist aus, in synaptic habe ich noch nicht geschaut. lsusb und lspci sagen mir nichts.
<PBeck> frankfg: tut mir leid, der timeout ist defintiv komisch, google wirft da auch nicht viel aus
<predator> bekks, ok :) gut zu wissen.
<bekks> tilman_: Dann schau in den Soundeinstellungen deines Ubunstustudio nach, ob die Karte dort detektiert wird.
<tilman_> ähh an
<bekks> tilman_: Dann schieb die Ausgaben der Befehle in einen Pastebin.
<tilman_> ich finde ja nicht mal die sound einstellugen in studio...  kann man das per einfachen terminalbefehl nachschauen?
<bekks> tilman_: Schieb doch erstmal die Ausgaben der beiden Befehle in einen Pastebin.
<tilman_> ahh lspci oder lsusb sind befehle? und was ist eine paste bin (sry hab kaum ahnung)
<bekks> !paste > tilman_ 
<kubine> tilman_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> !sound | tilman_ 
<bekks> !sound > tilman_ 
<bekks> hmm. Das möchte kubine wohl nicht.
<bekks> tilman_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tilman_> ok... danke erstmal... ich hoffe ich muss mich nicht nochmal melden... ;)
<bekks> Bisher hast du ja keine weiteren Informationen geliefert.
<tilman_> hmm bin grade etwas überfordert mit allem... ich schaff das schon sonst frag ich einfach hier oder im Rl.
<piesel> Hi Leute ! Gerade 2 x ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386 unter virtualbox installiert. Seltsamerweise will die Grafikkarte nicht. Während der Live-CD war alles problemlos, aber irgendwas scheint bei der .2 ver-bugg-t. Wie kann ich das fixen ohne eine CD down-zu-loaden ?
<bekks> Installier die Guest Additions.
<bekks> Diene Host-Grafikkarte wird niemals an deine VM durchgereicht werden.
<piesel> Das ging sonst stets problemlos...
<piesel> guest additions brachte ich nur für shared folders etc.
<bekks> Das ging noch nie.
<piesel> s/brachte/brauchte
<bekks> Nicht seit Version 1.3 von Vbox.
<bekks> Und die guest additions brauchtest du auch schon immer um die Treiber für die vbox grafikkarte zu installieren in einem Gast.
<piesel> bekks: Kann es sein, dass Du fullscreen meinst ? Im Window geht es ohne guest additions - und das ging bei mir nicht...
<bekks> piesel: Fullscreen geht in vbox nur mit guest additions.
<piesel> bekks: as I said. Es gab aber vorhin bei mir im Fenster-Modus keine Grafik
<bekks> Hast du die guest additions installiert?
<bekks> piesel: und welche vbox version verwendest du auf welchen Host OS?
<piesel> vbox version ist 4.1.26_Gentoo...
<bekks> Du solltest die offizielle vbox Version von der offiziellen VBox-Seite verwenden-
<bekks> Keine Ahnung was die bei Gentoo anders machen, aber mit nicht-offiziellen Versionen gibt es dauernd irgendwelche nicht-nachvollziehbaren Probleme.
<ivaldi> hm, hat zufaellig wer ne idee warum evolution-indicator unter xubuntu nicht funktioniert? (wird nicht angezeigt)
<becksta> ahoi
<becksta> wenn ich auf diese weise mehrere rar archive entpacke unterbricht er andauernd, sagt mir das die datei schon da sei und ob ich überschreiben möchte: "for k in *.rar; do unrar x -p[PASSWORT] "$k"; done;"
<becksta> kann ich das "wegautomatisieren"?
<bekks> Schau in den unrar Optionen ob das eine Option dafür hat.
<becksta> for k in *.rar; do unrar x -p[PASSWORT] -o "$k"; done; 
<becksta> könnte es schon sein.... ;)
<apricot1> beim Installieren von Zenmap (GUI für Nmap) erhalte ich den Fehler: zenmap: Depends: python (< 2.8) aber 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 soll installiert werden
<jokrebel> apricot1: Magst Du bitte den kompletten Output NoPasten? Am besten mit vorher noch ein "apt-get update" und " apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jokrebel> !pasten > apricot1
<kubine> apricot1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Hat hier jemand Probleme mit Remmina und RDP-Verbindungen unter ubuntu 12.04 x64 seit kurzem, dass keine Verbindung mehr zum Server aufgebaut werden kann, es von anderen (ubuntu-)Clients aber wunderbar funktioniert ? 
<schweegi> bzw. weiß jemand woran es liegen kann das von anderen ubuntu-Clients auf den gleichen Server mit Remmina RDP-Verbindungen funktionieren, von diesem Client jedoch seit kurzem nicht mehr? 
<subz3r0> !meta > schweegi 
<subz3r0> !metafrage > schweegi 
<kubine> schweegi: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<eer> Kennt jemand noch ein anderes cooles Kalenderprogramm ausser Evolution?
<sash_> eer: Thunderbird mit Lightning-Addon tuts auch. 
<eer> Ich benutze Thunderbird. Wo gibt es das Plugin? Werden dann auch die Geburtstage der Kontakte darin dargestellt?
<eer> Bei der Installation kommt Author not verified. 
<eer> Ist kein NSA plugin oder?
<LupusE> g'nabend
<sash_> eer: Passt schon ;)
<sash_> LupusE: Nabend.
<sash_> eer: Also hierher: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/lightning/
<kubine> Title: Lightning :: Add-ons für Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<eer> Danke. Schaue erst einmal wer der Author ist.
<sash_> eer: Das ist ein offizielles Mozilla-Addon, das Calendar-Team ist der Autor, das ist schon in Ordnung ;)
<eer> Kurze Frage zu den Server Einstellungen meines Postsfachs in Thunderbird. Dort steht authentication method = normal password. Das bedeutet aber  nicht, dass das Passwort im Klartext über das Internet geschickt wird,, oder?
<eer> Es gibt nämlich noch die Option encrypted password.
<bekks> Das hängt davon ab, was die sonstigen Einstellungen bzgl. Verschlüsselung sagen.
<bekks> Welchen Port verwendest du denn für dein Postfach?
<eer> TSL/SSL
<eer> TLS
<eer> Also das Password wird erst verschickt, wenn die SSL/TLS Verbindung steht, oder?
<TheInfinity> eer: ja. du kannst auch passwort verschlüsselt danach nicht mehr einstellen.
<TheInfinity> eer: oder das passwort innerhalb der verschlüsselten verbindung auch noch verschlüsseln
<TheInfinity> eer: sind halt 2 unabhängige mechanismen
<eer> Was soll das bringen? Falls die NSA SSL gebrochen hat?
<eer> OK
<eer> Ich denke TLS reicht.
<eer> thx
<TheInfinity> eer: ist halt ein mechanismus den man nutzen kann wenn man kein geld / keine überflüssige IP für n ssl zertifikat hat.
<eer> Kennt jemand noch ein richtig guten Kalender ausser Evolution und Lightning für Thunderbird?
<_moep_> eer: cal
<eer> eer, cal?
<eer> Das command line tool?
<stevieh> eer: evtl. das kde zeugse? Aber das kenn ich kaum.
<mazzo> Hallo zusammen :-)
<mazzo> Ich benötige eure Hilfe im Bezug auf Samba. Ich habe das Problem, dass Verzeichnisse in den Freigaben nicht mit den korrekten Rechten angelegt werden.
<TheInfinity> was sind denn die korrekten rechte?
<mazzo> Aktuell habe ich force create mode und directory mode auf 777 eingetragen, allerdings nur in der global-section
<TheInfinity> und was ist inkorrekt?
<mazzo> muss ich die benötigen angaben auch in den jeweiligen shares setzen?
<TheInfinity> 777 … ich hoffe, dein server ist nur für den hausgebrauch.
<mazzo> testweise, ja
<TheInfinity> und soweit ich weiss musst du das, ja.
<mazzo> 760 solls wohl endgültig werden
<mazzo> heißt also global gilt nur, wenn eine freigabe NICHT explizit definiert ist, ja?
<bekks> 760 für ein Verzeichnis ist Blödsinn.
<bekks> Ohne execute Rechte kann niemand das Verzeichis betreten, egal ob r/w gesetzt sind oder nicht.
<bekks> Also entweder 750 oder 770.
<bekks> 710 ist auch Unsinn, weil man es dann zwar betreten kann, aber den Inhalt nicht lesen darf.
<TheInfinity> ausserdem fehlt dir eine 0 vorneweg.
<TheInfinity>    create mode = 0664,   directory mode = 0775 <-- korrekter syntax
<bekks> GEnau genommen sogar 000 vorneweg, aber eine 0 reicht auch :)
<mazzo> Oh, ok. Ich sehe mir dazu http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html nochmal genauer an
<kubine> Title: smb.conf (at www.samba.org)
<mazzo> aber super, da bin ich schon ein ganzes stück schlauer und kann mir das seltsame verhalten erklären. der fehler saß wohl wie so oft 50 cm vorm bildschirm :-)
<mazzo> Vielen Dank euch :-)
<mazzo> Ist vllt. noch jemand mit PowerPC-Erfahrungen da? ;-) Möchte 13.04 auf nem G5 laufen lassen - nach Boot erscheint jedoch immer eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. des Grafiksystems. Ich möchte nun die Installation von der Desktop CD manuell durchführen und dann im Nachhinein den Workaround dazu anwenden.
<mazzo> Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
<bekks> Mach das doch einfach...?
<TheInfinity> mazzo: nimm die alternate cd - die desktop cd ist ein krampf bei macs (auch bei den intel dingern).
<mazzo> TheInfinity: so schlimm? ok ... mal eben guggen ob es ne alternate-cd für ppc gibt
<TheInfinity> mazzo: bei der fertigen installation kannst dann mit alt strg f1 in ne konsole, alles korrigieren und dann x richtig starten können
<mazzo> TheInfinity: Ja genau, das hatte ich vor.
<mazzo> TheInfinity: Problem war lediglich, dass ich nicht wusste wie ich die Installation manuell starte
<TheInfinity> mazzo: habe lange keinen G5 mehr angefasst, aber früher war das der beste weg, und aktuell bei meiner intel kiste ebenfalls.
<mazzo> TheInfinity: Ja, die Kisten sind mir einfach zu Schade zum wegwerfen. Habe auch noch 2 Xserve G5 mit Xraid hier ... so schöne Geräte und so, hmm, nutzlos
<TheInfinity> mazzo: wenn du ne strom flatrate hast kannst die sicher wiederbeleben. aber das beginnt sehr OT zu werden ;)
<mazzo> TheInfinity: :-D
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-29
<tuor-work> hi, "beep" gibt einen ton aus "echo -e "\a" aber nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
<tuor-work> (bash)
<stevieh> terminal bell ausgeschaltet?
<tuor-work> stevieh, yea thx!
<stevieh> .oO(ui, ich hab was gewusst :-)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. Das letzte Bash-Update bricht bei mir mit einem Segfault ab... http://pastebin.com/ehpJJwyU
<k1l> das ist schlecht
<dadrc> Da hängt noch irgendeine unfertige Installation rum, hab ich den Eindruck
<dadrc> Zeile 141
<dadrc> Was passiert, wenn du `sudo apt-get install -f` ausführst?
<k1l> jupp. sudo apt-get install -f
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Das geht nicht, weil ich vorher "sudo dpkg --configure -a" machen soll. Und wenn ich dann wieder "apt-get dist-upgrade" oder "apt-get install bash" mache ist wieder der Segfault da
<k1l> lass das bash erstmal.
<k1l> erstmal dein paketsystem reparieren, wenn das nichts wird musst du eh am ende neu installieren. und dann ist bash auch egal. also fokus auf den error vom paketsystem. mach mal das sudo apt-get install -f und falls genannnt dann das sudo pdkg-reconfigure -a. dann alles in einen paste
<k1l> *dpkg
<k1l> evtl sorgen auch die PPAs für tumult. aber das sieht man erst in den fehlermeldungen
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Es waren keinerlei Probleme vor dem Bash-Update mit dem Paketsystem und wenn ich "dpkg --configure -a" mache funktioniert es auch wieder wunderbar, abgesehen davon das immer noch das Bash-Update nicht installiert werden kann
<Kopfgeldjaeger> apt-get -f install läuft aufs selbe wie "apt-get install bash" hinaus, und endet mit dem bekannten Segfault
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://pastebin.com/LXRrLbVF
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte die /var/log/dpkg.log in einen Pastebin
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://pastebin.com/ZdnTNExh
<Kopfgeldjaeger> dmesg zeigt die segfaults http://pastebin.com/HJSaYXPb
<dadrc> Joa, ist natürlich nicht so richtig hilfreich
<dadrc> Hätte gehofft, dass man sieht, warum das Ding abstürzt
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Joa
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Das nächste Bash-Update kommt ja wohl eh bald, hoffe mal, dann geht's
<stevieh> naja, da bei allen anderen das bash update geht...
<k1l> Kopfgeldjaeger: "sudo dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<Sputnikchen> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Hilfe für MySQL und PHP bekomme?
<dadrc> Ich würd mal in ##php.de fragen
<Sputnikchen> Danke
<dadrc> Es sei denn, es geht ums Installieren von PHP auf Ubuntu, da können wir natürlich gerne helfen. Aber Programmierfragen sind bei denen besser.
<NTQ> Hi. Ich nutze Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 und habe im Networkmanager vier verschiedene Profile für meinen Ethernet-Anschluss am Laptop konfiguriert. Aber ständig verbindet sich Ubuntu nur zu dem "Auto Ethernet"-Profil und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich ein anderes manuell aktivieren kann.
<dadrc> Kann man eigentlich im nm-applet auswählen
<NTQ> Du meinst das oben rechts, was man runter klappen kann? Da kann ich leider nur Wireless-Verbindungen auswählen. Ethernet ging da noch nie.
<stevieh> du siehst die vier profile und kannst nicht drauf klickern?
<dadrc> Ja, das mein ich. Bei mir tauchen da auch Ethernet-Verbindungen auf
<NTQ> Hier ein Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfoto%20von%20%C2%BB2014-09-29%2015%3A15%3A32%C2%AB.png
<dadrc> Ih, bleh, Gnome.
<dadrc> Das die auch immer alles kaputtmachen müssen
<dadrc> NTQ: Start mal `nm-applet`
<NTQ> Ja, wie ich schon sagte. Gnome, weil Unity nicht so meins ist. :D Eben jedem das sein.
<dadrc> Ajo, sieht ja auch schick aus. Aber dass die immer versuchen, alles einfacher zu machen, führt halt zu nervigen Problemen
<dadrc> Sowas zB :>
<NTQ> dadrc: Dann kommt das hier "nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon" und jetzt läuft es wohl. Aber was hat sich jetzt geändert?
<dadrc> Sollte jetzt in der Leiste noch ein Icon sein
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich ↓↑
<NTQ> Nein, nichts davon zu sehen. :/
<dadrc> Meh, Gnome.
<dadrc> Dann muss das wer anders machen, ich hab gerade keins zum Testen da.
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372458/network-manager-applet-in-gnome-3-1x-disappears-when-connected-to-the-internet ← -.-
<NTQ> Wie behindert ist das denn?
<NTQ> Wenn ich dieses "it's a feature" bei solchen Sachen lese, könnte ich dem Autor manchmal... ach egla
<dadrc> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=708966 ← da ist der Bug dazu
<tuor-work> NTQ, ziemlich. Verstehe es auch ueberhaupt nicht. Einfach ist gut, aber "manchmal ist es da und manchmal nicht" ist auf jeden Fall weniger einfach als "es ist oben rechts"
<dadrc> NTQ: Für jetzt, im Gnome-Control-Center soll man es noch umstellen können
<new_user19> hallo. ich habe eine ubuntu-server-version und informiere mich gerade über apache2 und in dem zusammenhang über die TRACE-methode. ich habe gelesen, wie man sie deaktivieren kann, ist sie aber default schon. ich wollte sie jetzt aktivieren um den unterschied zu sehen, jedoch bekomme ich das nicht hin. kann mir da einer von euch helfen?
<dadrc> Irgendwo in deiner Config sollte eigentlich "TraceEnable off" stehen
<dadrc> Ändern, apache neustarten
<new_user19> habe ich auch gelesen, ich hab das aber bei mir nicht gefunden
<dadrc> Welche Apache-Version hast du denn da?
<new_user19> 2.2.22
<dadrc> new_user19, schon in /etc/apache2/conf-available/security.conf geguckt?
<dadrc> Da sollte das eigentlich drinstehen
<NTQ> Es funktioniert trotzdem nicht so wie es da steht. Wenn man den Stecker zieht und wieder rein steckt, muss man schnell genug sein und in den Einstellungen auf das entsprechende Profil klicken.
<dadrc> -.-
<new_user19> dadrc: nein, danke. da schau ich gleich mal nach
<dadrc> Deshalb mag ich Gnome nicht, die sind einfach zu sehr aufs schöne Aussehen fixiert
<NTQ> Eigentlich habe ich bei Unity alle Einstellungen gesucht um meinen Desktop so aussehen zu lassen wie ich wollte. Danke der Gnome Extensions sieht Gnome jetzt so aus wie ich das will. Aber die Probleme liegen mal wieder in den Details. Ich glaube ich probiere bald mal KDE aus. Da soll sich ja auch einiges getan haben.
<new_user19> dadrc: ich habe kein security.conf; der ordner conf-available existiert bei mir auch nicht. muss ich ein extra modul dazu aktivieren?
<dadrc> Bei mir ist das im Apache-Paket mit drin
<dadrc> new_user19, welche Ubuntuversion?
<new_user19> 12.04 server
<dadrc> Ah, deshalb. Uhm. Heißt das da eventuell noch conf.d?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Sollte in /etc/apache2/conf.d/security sein
<new_user19> ja genau. ich hab sie da gefunden: /etc/apache2/conf.d/security
<new_user19> danke dadrc :)
<dadrc> gerne
<dreamon> NTQ, Wie sollte es denn aussehen?
<dreamon> NTQ, Ich hab gnome-session-fallback am laufen und bin recht zufrieden.
<NTQ> dreamon: Na z.B. würde ich gerne zwischen meinen verschiedenen Ethernetprofilen wechseln können.
<dreamon> NTQ, Das sollte doch mit nm gut gehen..
<NTQ> Geht aber nicht. Siehe meinen screenshot weiter oben: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfoto%20von%20%C2%BB2014-09-29%2015%3A15%3A32%C2%AB.png
<NTQ> Ich kann nur zwischen Wireless-Netzen wechseln, bei Ethernet nicht
<NTQ> Die Profile sind zwar da, aber man kann sie nicht aktivieren. Es geht immer nur das an, was auf "automatisch verbinden" eingestellt ist. Und wenn man mehrere so einstellt, dann verbindet er sich anscheinend mit dem, das man zuletzt bearbeitet hat oder sowas.
<dreamon> Nun ich verwende kein Gnome3. Aber du könntest es ja mal probieren mit dem Paket und beim Einloggen starten. sieht aus wie gnome2 zu seiner besten Zeit.
<NTQ1> sorry, war kurz off
<dreamon> Nun ich verwende kein Gnome3. Aber du könntest es ja mal probieren mit dem Paket und beim Einloggen starten. sieht aus wie gnome2 zu seiner besten Zeit.
<stevieh> NTQ1: kann es sein, dass dein eth so heisst, dass es der nm nicht kennt?
<NTQ1> stevieh: Naja, der heißt eth0. standard würde ich sagen.
<stevieh> jo
<stevieh> und das steht auch nicht in /etc/network/interfaces?
<NTQ1> Da stehen nur zwei Sachen drin: "auto lo" und "iface lo inet loopback"
<stevieh> klignt auch gut.
<new_user19> dadrc: ich habe jetzt TRACE nicht mehr erlaubt, man soll aber mod_rewrite benutzen um die TRACK-methode nicht benutzen zu können. TRACK wird aber von apache2 nicht unterstützt, kann man trotzdem daruaf zugreifen?
<NTQ1> Ein nm-applet als Prozess läuft bei mir auch nicht. pgrep nm -l gibt mir nur "nmbd" aus.
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178995/how-to-activate-different-wired-profiles-in-gnome3
<dadrc> new_user19, wenn dein Server das nicht kann, kann er es nicht.
<new_user19> dadrc: also wird track von microsoft nicht direkt als trace umgewandelt?
<dadrc> Äh, was?
<NTQ1> stevieh: Jawoll. Endlich mal ein richtiges Netzwerkmenü. Wer entfernt sowas und nennt es dann Feature?
<stevieh> ich weiss schon, warum ich das gnome 3 so gar nich mag.
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, was Microsoft macht, apache kann nativ kein Track und Trace hast du ausgemacht
<stevieh> aber das sollte dir helfen, oder?
<NTQ1> stevieh: Jap, sieht sehr gut aus.
<NTQ1> Hab's mir auch nochmal gebookmarkt
<NTQ1> (komisches Wort)
<dadrc> Gelesezeichent sieht auch nicht besser aus
<NTQ1> Ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich es bei "Tipps & Tricks" oder bei "Bugs" rein machen sollte. :D
<new_user19> dadrc: track wurde von microsoft als alias für trace eingeführt ... hab ihc jedenfalls gelesen. auf den microsoft systemen ist es aktiv
<new_user19> ich dachte, dass apache track automatisch als trace verwendet ... hab ich wohl zu viel gedacht :D
<eXtense> Servus. Habe genau dieses Problem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nicht-erfuellte-abhaengigkeiten-openjdk-7-7u65/ - Scheitere bei der angegebenen Lösung aber daran, dass aus irgend einem Grund Synaptic bei mir nicht mehr installiert ist und sich auch nicht installieren lässt wegen besagter "defekter Paketverwaltung"
<jokrebel> oO ... seit dem letzten größeren Upgrade ist ein Laptop (12.04.5) mit b43-WLAN-Karte nur noch per LAN nutzbar
<testdr> eXtense: hat Dir schon jemand gesagt per apt-get das Paket zu entfernen?
<nilstab> hi leute, bei mir startet unity gar nicht mehr, ich kriege nur das wallpaper und den mauszeiger compiz zurücksetzen hab ich schon versucht und auch alle persönlichen einstellungen gelöscht
<nilstab> wie fixt man das?
<nilstab> als fehkermeldung kommt immer "unknown job: unity-panel-service"
<jokrebel> nilstab: Anstelle von "gleich komplett löschen" ist in der Regel erstmal ein "umbenennen" wesentlich sinnvoller
<nilstab> hauptsache das tut wieder und möglichst keine neuinstallation
<tuor-work> hi, ich verwende ubuntu 14.04 (unity). Ich habe Seit einer Weile ein HDMI Kabel das meinen Bildschirm (Fernseher) an meinen PC anbindet. Nun habe ich manchmal das Problem das mein Xserver keinen Display findet um das Bild anzuzeigen. Ich bekomme dann das Fenster mit: "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<jokrebel> nilstab: Backup ist vorhanden nehme ich an, wenn Du da schon wild rumlöschst...
<nilstab> jo, aber neuinstallazion wäre schlecht
<jokrebel> nilstab: Nopaste doch bitte mal ein "uname -a" ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in einem NoPasteService
<jokrebel> siehe Topic
<nilstab> gibts ein paket, dass ich das einfach pipen kann?
<tuor-work> Das komische ist, es kommt nicht immer. Und meisst geht es nach einem Neustart wieder, aber nicht immer es hat auch schon drei Versuche gebraucht. Der Fernseher war waerend dieser Zeit immer an. Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist, er findet den Bildschirm nicht, aber er kann das Fenster anzeigen, dass er im Low Grahpik Mod ist.
<k1l> nilstab: was hast du denn vorher gemacht?
<k1l> nilstab: geht der guest-account?
<nilstab> hab mit plymouth rumgeapiekt aber der bootscreen is ok
<tuor-work> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tuor-work> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459464/
<jokrebel> tuor-work:  Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<jokrebel> [     3.855] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
<jokrebel> [     3.855] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<tuor-work> jokrebel, ok. wonach hast du gesucht um das so schnell zu finden?
<tuor-work> ich schau mir die kernel logs an.
<jokrebel> tuor-work: und: Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
<tuor-work> jokrebel, das war grad /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jokrebel> tuor-work: (EE) ist immer besonders schlimm
<tuor-work> jokrebel, ok. was bedeutet es?
<tuor-work> "EE"
<jokrebel> wenn ich das richtig rauslese heist das, dass Du (hoffentlich) im Kernel-Log weiter informationen finden kannst, warum das NVidia-Modul nicht geht
<tuor-work> nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel
<testdr> laut dem xorg-log wird ja vorher versucht den nouveau zu laden - muss der nicht blacklist sein, damit es keine Kollision mit dem original-nvidia-Treiber gibt?
<tuor-work> jokrebel, ich meine das "EE".
<testdr> Evil Error --
<nilstab> gastzugang hat dasselbe problem k1l 
<nilstab> hab cokpiz und ubuntu-desktop neu jnstalliert, systemupdate und upgrade und reboot, deswegen so lange
<nilstab> wie gesagt, fehlermeldung ist:"unknown job: unity-panel-service" kann damit wer was anfangen? ist 14.04
<tuor-work> im kernel log finde ich nichts vom nouveau aber ich geb euch auch dieses log. Dann koennt ihr euch auch selber vergewissern falls ich blind bin... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459531/
<jokrebel> nilstab: wie gesagt -> Nopaste doch bitte mal ein "uname -a" ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in einem NoPasteService
<nilstab> kann ich das irgendwie auf ein programm pipen?
<nilstab> ich komme nur ins normale tty auf der maschine
<k1l> nilstab: mach mal "mv ~/.config/dconf/user ~/.config/dconf/user.old" von der konsole aus mit dem user
<nilstab> sonst muss ich abtippen :(
<nilstab> k1l: .config hab ich schonmal komplett gekillt, ändert nix
<k1l> hmm ok
<nilstab> der user hat nicht viele einstellungen, die können weg aber das system schon :(
<nilstab> und der gastuser hat dasselbe problem
<k1l> schua mal ins dmesg ob der treiber korrekt geladen wird
<nilstab> jokrebel: es ist 3.13.0-36-generic #63 ubuntu x86_64, no lsb modules are available, ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<nilstab> ist die info ok oder alles wortwörtlich ins pastebin?
<nilstab> k1l: wonach soll ich greppen?
<k1l> nilstab: ja je nachdem welche karte und welchen treiber du da einsetzt
<nilstab> nvidia
<k1l> ist halt eher schwierig da so ohne jeden anhaltspunkt
<jokrebel> nilstab: Schon ok. Und was meldet update/dist-upgrade?
<k1l> alle probleme die man damit findet liegen eher an compiz und unity einstellungen. nach einem reset ging es bei denen.
<nilstab> module verofication failed signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel <- dmesg zu nvidia
<k1l> ich weiß ich nicht, was du da mit plymouth veranstaltet hast. evtl an den kernel bootoptionen rumgespielt?
<nilstab> nope
<nilstab> nur ein neues theme erstellt, plymouthd gestartet, getestet, reboot, tot
<tuor-work> was bedeutet "nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel"
<nilstab> weiss ich nicht
<nilstab> jokrebel: läuft so durch, nix interessamtes
<nilstab> 0installiert, aktualisiert, nix
<k1l> setsid unity #als user probiert?
<nilstab> ja
<nilstab> dann kommt unknown job: unity-panel-service
<jokrebel> und endet mit "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert."?
<nilstab> ich stell mal mit update-alternatives das alte plymouth an und reboote...
<nilstab> jokrebel: so richtig
<nilstab> keine änderung
<nilstab> niemand mehr ne idee?
<nilstab> ccsm kann ich starten
<stevieh> tuor-work: dass der kernel keine propietären module oder so akzeptiert. Bist du sicher, dass das modul dafür gebaut wurde?
<jokrebel> nilstab: Wie ccsm läuft? Ich dachte unity fährt nicht hoch?
<tuor-work> ich habe es mit dem tool "proprietaere Treiber installieren" installiert.
<nilstab> richtig, ich kann ccsm über tty1 auf tty7 starten aber es hat auch keine window-decoratiins
<tuor-work> also das von ubuntu. was alles fuer einen macht, und man dann nur noch den Treiber auswaehlen.
<nilstab> unity-plugin ist aktiviert
<eXtense> testdr,  hab ich versucht - streikt aber auch wegen "defekter paketverwaltung"
<stevieh> tuor-work: k.a. sowas hab ich nie benutzt ;-)
<k1l> unity plugin ist deaktiviert?
<stevieh> aber das müsstest du eingach gugln können
<nilstab> aktiviert
<tuor-work> hmm ok. Ich habe dies Gefunden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310406
<tuor-work> was aehnlich aussieht. Das komische ist. Bei mir gehts manchmal. Manchmal nicht.
<stevieh> wie geht manchmal? 
<jokrebel> nilstab: Dann fehlt da wohl eher nur ne kleinigkeit. Schon mal "unity --replace" versucht? Und welches Theme hast Du ausgewählt, da hakt es auch oft.
<stevieh> fahr die Möhre mal ohne X hoch, und lade das modul von hand und schau, was es sagt...
<tuor-work> Jetzt da aber zuhause der Bildschirm ausgeschaltet ist, wird der low graphik mod "fehler meldung" gestartet.
<nilstab> unity --replace sagt wieder unkniwn job unity-panel-service
<tuor-work> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459726/
<stevieh> tuor-work: da ist dann gar nix geladen
<tuor-work> Also Wenn der Fernseher aber angeschaltet ist, Kommt diese Meldung von wegen low graphik mode nur manchmal (ca. 1/2 Faellen)
<stevieh> tuor-work: was sagt denn "dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<tuor-work> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459743/
<nilstab> jokrebel: wo änder ich das theme?
<stevieh> tuor-work: das ist alles vom ganz normalen 14.04er ubuntu?
<stevieh> tuor-work:  ich würde mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331-updates" probieren und schauen, ob er da ein neues modul baut oder was er da sagt?
<tuor-work> ja. Also mom. Ich geb dir mal die /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420113/
<jokrebel> nilstab: Bei den Desktophintergrund-Einstellungen
<tuor-work> stevieh, ok.
<tuor-work> man der baut initramfs neu....
<tuor-work> stevieh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459768/
<stevieh> sieht ja eigentlich ok aus?
<tuor-work> stevieh, ja. habe ihn daher neugestartet. neu kernel log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459798/
<nilstab> jokrebel: ichbfinds nich, du meinst in ccsm?
<stevieh> tuor-work: zeig mal ein uname -a
<tuor-work> Linux nod0n 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jokrebel> nilstab: nein - in "Hintergrund des Schreibtischs ändern"
<nilstab> bin ich blind?
<nilstab> ich hab das nicht
<stevieh> tuor-work: hmm.. ich seh grad nicht, wo das nicht geht...
<nilstab> jokrebel: in ccsm? dann? unity? desktopwall?
<tuor-work> das einzige was es zu sein scheint (aber komisch waere dass es dann manchmal doch geht (vorausgesetzt der Fernseher ist eingeschaltet))  "nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel"
<jokrebel> außerhalb von ccsm
<stevieh> wobei der bug report ja wirklich danach aussieht?
<stevieh> tuor-work: da sind ja ein paar Tips in dem Bug Report
<tuor-work> stevieh, ja sehr. ^^ Naja vieleicht ist es ja das. Und es wird in 3.16 gefixt...
<stevieh> tuor-work: kannst dir ja nen mainline kernel antun, wenn du willst.
<stevieh> tut nicht weh ;-)
<tuor-work> hmm, da kenn ich mich eben nicht aus. Also muss da erst mal eine Anleitung suchen wie man den kernel kompiliert und was sonst noch zu tun ist. Eben kenne mich da ueberhaupt nicht aus. Aber jo wird warscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen..
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<stevieh> musst keine bauen, nur ppa eintragen
<tuor-work> stevieh, oh krass. nice
<stevieh> und da eben den jüngsten trusty: 3.15-rc2 ... das könnte klappen
<tuor-work> stevieh, ich verstehe aber nun icht ganz welche ppa und wo ich die herbekomnme.
<stevieh> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/
<stevieh> und da gehst du nach dem beschriebenen absatz vor...
<stevieh> (Unter Installing upstream kernels)
<stevieh> dann bootest du den und baust nochmal das nvidia modul wie oben.
<stevieh> und: Jesus Saves!
<tuor-work> deb herunterladen und dpkg -i.. aber dafuer mus ich doch keine ppa hinzufuegen. oder was verstehe ich falsch?
<stevieh> ja, stimmt :-)
<stevieh> wusst ich aber auch nicht, aber ist ja auch wurscht
<tuor-work> ok. gut probier ich mal
<nilstab> jokrebel: jetzt weiss ich was du meinst, nicht ccsm sondern so desktopeigenschaften. hab gerade alle 3 getestet, macht keinen unterschied
<jokrebel> nilstab: Unity 14.04.1? 
<nilstab> ja
<jokrebel> nilstab: Versuch einfach mal ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" - könnt sein, dass da einfach ne kleinigkeit nicht installiert ist.
<nilstab> jokrebel: ich hab unity, lightdm, ubuntu-desktop undcompiz schon komplett it purge deinstallier5, rebootet, neu imstalliert und wieder rebootet
<nilstab> hm, ich hab eigentloch von ubuntu was stabileres erwartet aber ohne neuinstallation des ganzen systems geht wohl nix
<tuor-work> stevieh, hmm. Also neustart ging. :) wie heisst der vnc server unter ubuntu ?
<tuor-work> der lowgraphik process ist nicht da...
<stevieh> ?
<jokrebel> nilstab: Probier es doch mal mit ner anderen Desktopumgebung (zB. lubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren)
<stevieh> was hat das jettz alles mit vnc zu tun?
<tuor-work> stevieh, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460037/
<jokrebel> nilstab: Und neuinstalltion ist jetzt da sicher nicht unbedingt nötig oder zielführend.
<tuor-work> ah wenn ich den vnc anschalte kann ich ja via ssh drauf und kann sehen obs alles funktioniert...
<stevieh> brauchst du doch nicht? 
<jokrebel> nilstab: Ich hab hier auch grad einen Rechner der momentan mit Unity nicht richtig will, aber unter LXDE prima läuft.
<tuor-work> ich sitze nicht davor.... 
<stevieh> schau ob das modul geladen wurde, ob X schön hoch gefaren ist und gut, aber du musst sicher nochmal n reinstall von nvidia machen
<tuor-work> bin via ssh drauf.
<tuor-work> ah ok. X laueft. :)
<stevieh> tuor-work: ja und, grep nach dem nvidia zeugse im syslog und schau in die Xorg.0.log rein 
<tuor-work> k
<stevieh> und arbeite nicht im Büro an deinem Privatrechner zuhause ;-)
<nagetier> :)
<tuor-work> stevieh, hehe. bin nur noch hier weil zuhause ein umweg waere und daher einfach hier geblieben .. 
<stevieh> :-)
<tuor-work> Ich soll was lernen, ist mein Auftrag. Also ginge das auch schon fast darunter. :)
<tuor-work> /var/log/syslog:Sep 29 19:03:42 nod0n nvidia-persistenced: Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files (/dev/nvidia*) exist, and that user 116 has read and write permissions for those files.
<tuor-work> ich mach mal das nvidia packet neu
<stevieh> tuor-work: wie gesagt, das modul ist jetzt noch nicht für den kernel gebaut
<tuor-work> klar.
<stevieh> gott bin ich froh, dass ich nvidia nicht mehr brauch
<tuor-work> was kann man sonst verwenden?
<stevieh> einebaute intel grafik und gut ist
<tuor-work> lol mach ich mir den ganzen Spaas gerade umsonst?
<tuor-work> Ah ok ^^
<masy> .
<masy> #mcserver
<jokrebel> masy: Wie meinen?
<eXtense> neuer anlauf..vielleicht kann jemand helfen: openjdk hat mir irgendwie die paketverwaltung zerschossen..ich kann nichts mehr (de)installieren..entfernen der jew. pakete klappt auch nicht "bevor der softwarekatalog repariert ist"
<eXtense> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420123/
<k1l> oha, ist da noch ein fremdquellenpaket quer?
<eXtense> k1l,  was meinst du?
<k1l> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-7-jdk_7u65-2.5.1-4ubuntu1~0.12.04.2_i386.deb
<k1l> ist etwas mit der brechstange. aber danach sollte das apt-get -f install gehen
<eXtense> O_O das war schnell. Vielen Dank! läuft!
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-30
<stevieh> hmm... wie konfigurier ich denn unter unity den Anwendungsumschalter? (Ctrl-Alt-Tab) Ich will dem noch ein paar Maus Tasten unterjubeln. In Compiz settings find ich den nicht
<stevieh> ah, habs
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Systemeinstellungen - Tastatur - Tastenkürzel
<stevieh> näh, ubuntu unity plugin in compiz settings
<jokrebel_> ccsm ist standardmäßig nicht installiert und man kann es dort trotzdem nutzen. Keine Ahnung ob das dann das selbe macht.
<stevieh> boah, da kann man ganz schön viel einstellen... aber der nimmt nur Tastenkürzel und keine Maus buttons ;-)
<stevieh> naja, ist eh nur prokrastination ;-)
<jokrebel_> Versuch seit gestern eine WLAN-Karte wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Langsam gehn die Ideen aus.
<dadrc> Nimm eine ordentliche.
<jokrebel_> Ist eine 00:0b.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<jokrebel_> und die lief bis vor nem größeren dist-upgrade das da durchgeführt wurde einwandfrei.
<dadrc> Eh bleh, da ist immer so Gefrickel mit der Firmware
<jokrebel_> jepp - nur bring ich es diesmal nicht hin
<dadrc> So als prinzipieller Tipp: AR5B22
<jokrebel_> ich dachte das war b43?
<dadrc> Das ist eine Atheros-Karte, die a) problemlos unter Linux läuft, b) wlan N kann, c) für 5€ bei ebay zu kriegen ist ;)
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Mag ne gute Kaufempfehlung sein, aber a) soll es jetzt/nachher gehn b) brauch ich kein N und c) möcht ich zusätzlich Sticks an nem Laptop vermeiden.
<dadrc> Ajo, deshalb prinzipiell
<dadrc> Ist aber kein Stick, sondern mini-pcie
<dadrc> anyway, was klappt denn mit deinem ding da nicht?
<jokrebel_> dadrc: MiniPCIE könnt ich in ein Laptop ja noch nicht mal einbaun vermutlich
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Hatte Jockey schon mehrfach laufen, da findet er manchmal auch was und versucht es zu installieren. Nur sind dann trotzdem keine WLANs sichtbar.
<dadrc> ich würd ja behaupten, du brauchst kein jockey
<dadrc> firmware-b43-installer installieren, damit die Firmware besorgen, dann rebooten und gucken, ob die b43-Treiber genutzt werden
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, die anderen Treiber, die stattdessen geladen werden, auf die Blacklist packen und nochmal probieren
<jokrebel_> dann versuch ich das nochmal - mir macht nur in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom das "b43 - Firmware muss installiert werden. Die Benötigte Firmwaredatei ucode4/5.fw ist nur in dem weiter unten im Forum verlinkten älteren Installationspaket enthalten!" etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
<dadrc> Probier das mal so, der Firmware-Installer sollte das eigentlich für dich erledigen
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, gucken wir weiter.
<jokrebel_> reboot läuft
<jokrebel_> so - dadrc leider nach wie vor kein Funknetz aktivierbar
<dadrc> Pack mal dmesg in einen Pastebin
<jokrebel_> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420128/
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Laut dem Wiki brauch ich vielleicht ucode4/5.fw
<dadrc> jokrebel_, der b43 wird nicht mal geladen, dafür hast du 2 kernel segfaults im log
<jokrebel_> und das bedeutet?
<dadrc> Zeig mal `lshw -C network`
<jokrebel_> mit sudo?
<dadrc> sollte ohne reichen, mit schadet aber nicht
<jokrebel_> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420133/
<dadrc> Das ist nicht der b43
<jokrebel_> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom schon
<dadrc> Nein, das ist ein Treiber für Broadcom-Karten, aber nicht der b43
<jokrebel_> laut 00:0b.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<jokrebel_> der ID sollte aber
<jokrebel_> du meinst driver=wl?
<dadrc> Ja
<jokrebel_> und nu?
<dadrc> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices ← der Liste nach ist b43 der richtige Treiber für dich
<dadrc> Also: `echo "blacklist wl" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf`, reboot, gucken, ob jetzt b43 benutzt wird
<jokrebel_> dadrc: k - bis gleich
<jokrebel_> dadrc: So siehts jetzt aus http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420138/
<dadrc> modprobe 43
<jokrebel_> b43 oder tatsächlich nur 43?
<dadrc> b43, sorry
<jokrebel_> und sudo vermutlich weil so kommen lauter fehler
<tiax> ich bin etwas frustriert mit Shotwell, könnt Ihr mir eine Alternative empfehlen? GThumb, Digikam, oder was ist gut?
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Ohja - mit sudo tut sich mächtig was bei der CPU-LAst
<dadrc> tiax, wenn du mit KDE-Programmen leben kannst, wohl Digikam
<dadrc> jokrebel_, nutzt die Karte jetzt den Treiber?
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Ui - ich seh WLANs 
<dadrc> Klingt gut
<jokrebel_> aber der Prozessor rödelt immer noch ohne Ende. Überlebt das jetzt so schon nen reboot eigentlich?
<dadrc> Ich weiß nicht, müssten mal gucken, wieso der b43 nicht automatisch geladen wurde
<dadrc> Was erzeugt denn die Prozessorlast?
<jokrebel_> dadrc: zu spät. is fertig
<dadrc> Na dann
<dadrc> Reboot mal und guck, ob es weiterhin geht
<jokrebel_> soll ich nochmal ...
<jokrebel_> k
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, müssen wir irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass das b43-Modul automatisch geladen wird
<Longbottom> Hi, laut http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ubuntu-Phones-und-Tablets-kommen-noch-dieses-Jahr-2152816.html soll es im dritten Quartal Ubuntu-Tablets und Phones geben. Aber bis auf die Developer Preview hab ich bisher nichts weiteres dazu gefunden. Weiß jemand etwas neueres?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-Phones und -Tablets kommen noch dieses Jahr | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Hat den Reboot nicht überlebt. Musste erst wieder "sudo modprobe b43" eingeben damit wieder Funknetzwerk vorhanden ist.
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Wie kann das sein, dass das Jahrelang ging?
<dadrc> jokrebel_, lässt sich so schlecht sagen
<dadrc> jokrebel_, guck mal, ob der b43 irgendwo auf der Blacklist ist
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Wie bring ich das nun noch wieder (einigermaßen ;-) dauerhaft und automagisch rein, damit die Benutzer nicht mit sudo modprobe rumhantiern müssen?
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, und er trotzdem beim Booten nicht geladen wird, einfach "b43" als Zeile in /etc/modules einfügen
<jokrebel_> da find da bezüglich b43 nur ""# replaced by b43 and ssb.
<jokrebel_> blacklist bcm43xx
<jokrebel_> und das ist ja ein anderer, oder?
<dadrc> joa
<dadrc> dann pack den b43 in /etc/modules und gut
<jokrebel_> ok is passiert - wünsch mir glück weil jetzt läuft mir die Zeit davon. Muss gleich zur Arbeit.
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Danke vielmals. Ich glaub es geht jetzt, für genauere Tests hab ich erst heut Abend Zeit. Wo hattest Du so schnell die nötigen Befehle her?
<dadrc> Für die Firmware von https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A12.04_.28Precise_Pangolin.29_-_14.04_.28Trusty_Tahr.29
<kubine> Title: WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Den Rest weiß ich so :)
<HuMang> Ich möchte gern ein Python script in einer endlosschleife ausführen. Bin ein Newbie, kenn mich nicht sonderlich mit python aus. Momentan würde ich ein kleines shell script mit einer endlosschleife schreiben, was das python script immer wieder ausführt. Gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit? Tools für sowas?
<dreamon> Habe gerade 14.04 auf einem etwas schwächeren PC installiert. nach reboot, kommt ganz langsam die Gui. Aber die Festplatte ackert in einer Tour. Wie bekomme ich heraus was da so ackert? 
<HuMang> dreamon: auf der Kommandozeile kenn ich iotop. (sudo apt-get install iotop) Oben sollte dann der Prozess angezeigt werden, der das verursacht.
<_moep_> htop
<_moep_> aber iotop ist auch nützlich
<dreamon> Er lässt mich nichts installieren.. er sagt immer er sei noch  beschäftigt. Und der Process sei noch lock.. hmm
<_moep_> dann hast du apt (oder was du auch immer nutzt) noch auf
<dreamon> _moep_, Hab rebootet nun läßt er mich iotop installieren. Da läufen pyton3 scripts ab. eines heißt apt-check und das andere update-manager bei stehen bei 90%
<dreamon> oh nun ist ruhe auf einmal..
<dreamon> Und Kiste läuft auch schneller.. hm..
<dadrc> HuMang, Python selber kann sowas, da brauchst du eigentlich kein Bashskript dazu. Ansonsten gäb es noch cron, wenn das Skript in regelmäßigen Abständen laufen soll
<andrk> guten tag. ich hab ein problem mit einem wlan-stick unter ubuntu. wenn ich ihn einstecke wird er vom system erkannt unter dem namen: "Manufacturer Realtek RTL8191S WLAN Adapter". das gegenstück ist ein Speedport W303V Typ A, ca. 4 Meter entfernt. Wenn ich mein WLAN-Passwort eintippe (das definitiv korrekt ist) kommt trotzdem: "Verbindungsaufbau fehlgeschlagen". Hat jemand eine Idee?
<stevieh> wieso erscheint mein acrobat9 nicht als passende applikation zum pdf öffnen im unity?
<stevieh> andrk: mac filterung im speedport? 
<_moep_> andrk: guck mal mit ifconfig ein eth0 findest
<HuMang> dadrc: danke. Aber das ist ein riesiges python script und ich mag da nicht dran rumfummeln :) Hab jetzt erst mal eine enlose while schleife über bash script gemacht. Hoffentlich läuft es so ne zeit lang :)
<andrk> stevieh: der speedport ist auf "standardeinstellungen", so wie ihn die telekom mir ausgeliefert hat. und anhand der uhrzeit hab ich im router-log keine fehlermeldungen finden können
<stevieh> andrk: dann schau mal im  syslog nach, was der da sagt?
<stevieh> der rechner
<andrk> _moep_: ich besitze eth0, wlan0, wlan1
<dreamon> 14.04 welche Pakete könnte man löschen, welche nicht gebraucht werden. So daß das System etwas schneller läuft?
<k1l> ist das wieder so uralt hardware?
<stevieh> dreamon: sagen wir anders rum, setz einen server ohne was auf und installier nach
<koegs> am besten WM und DE, dann flutscht das
<stevieh> hihi
<dreamon> k1l,  Uralt naja. Ein Acer Aspire 3100 Notebook. 
<koegs> das ist alt, probiers halt mit lubuntu
<k1l> also so ein singlecore semprom ding mit 512mb ram?
<dreamon> Mist df / du .. wie hieß der befehl für den Speicher noch gleich.. mem .. grübel
<k1l> free -m
<k1l> du kannst aber auch einfach mal "lshw" laufen lassen
<dreamon> Auweia. 424.. 
<k1l> ok, also ist es uralte lahme hardware. du solltest dir angewöhnen immer direkt Lubuntu zu nutzen.
<dreamon> 512mb ram. Amd CPU
<dreamon> k1l, Meinst du das lubuntu 14.04 .. auf der kiste noch was bringt?
<k1l> sagen wir es so Lubuntu ist deine letzte chance(neben dem minimal install und dann ganz ausgewählt sehr schlanke prozesse auszusuchen)
<dreamon> k1l, Also Lubuntu noch nachzuinstallieren wird dann vermutlich kontraproduktiv sein. ?
<dreamon> k1l, Stimmt es das 64bit OS mehr Speicher verbraucht als 32Bit ?
<stevieh> so 32 bit mehr
<dreamon> stevieh, Steht zumindest hier > http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/142981-there-is-any-ubuntu-flavor-that-use-less-than-512mb-of-ram/
<kubine> Title: there is any Ubuntu flavor that use less than 512mb of RAM ? - Operating Systems and Software - Linus Tech Tips (at linustechtips.com)
<stevieh> dreamon: zugegebenermassen würde ich auf so ner kinderkiste auch eher 32 bit os installieren... aber es sollte nicht viel ändern
<k1l> dreamon: das so zu beschreiben ist zu vereinfacht. generell: wenn die hardware 64bit kann gibt es keinen grund nicht 64 bit zu nehmen
<tuor-work> hi, ich versuche mit virt-viewer den Bildschirm einer vm anzeigen zu lassen.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8466558/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<tuor-work> was ist das problem?
<bekks> Du versuchst - von zuhause aus - auf eine VM bei dir zuhause zuzugreifen, per dnydns?
<tuor-work> bekks, nicht ganz. Von der arbeit auf einem virt-server.
<bekks> Und der virt-server steht wo - auf der Arbeit oder zuhause?
<tuor-work> ssh funktioniert (publickey eingetragen) 
<tuor-work> bei einem hoster. also weder noch.
<tuor-work> weis ich nicht mal genau wo.
<tuor-work> auf jeden fall per ssh bin ich drauf.
<bekks> Tunnelst du den ganzen Kram auch per ssh?
<tuor-work> ne. das sollte doch der virt-vierwer machen. nicht?
<bekks> Eventuell nutzt das Ding mehr als nur SSH und wird ggf. an der Firewall geblockt.
<tuor-work> hab noch einen fehler: so jetzt sollte es gehen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8466597/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<tuor-work> das fenster geht kurz auf und gleich wieder zu. An der Firewall sollte es nicht liegen, der virt-manager kriegt es hin.
<tuor-work> Ich moechte es eben ohne virt-manager nutzen koennen.
<tiax> tuor-work: die Verbindung zum Qemu passt ja schon mal, (L11, L14), Du scheinst eher Probleme mit Deinem VNC zu haben
<tuor-work> tiax, ok. ja: Error operation virDomainOpenGraphics forbidden for read only acces
<tiax> tuor-work: an welche Ports hast Du es gebunden? Gibt's Zugangsbeschränkungen?
<tiax> ich hab jetzt nie vnc über qemu verwendet – horcht das eventuell am falschen Interface? L16 macht so den Eindruck
<tuor-work> tiax, das vnc sollte richtig horchen, denn im virtmanager kann ich verbinden...
<tiax> prüf das doch mal über ssh
<tuor-work> das schreibt libvirtbin ins log: "2014-09-30 15:26:56.181+0000: 5251: error : virNetSocketReadWire:1009 : End of file while reading data: Input/output error"
<tuor-work> tiax, ok mom
<tuor-work> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:5900 *:*                     LISTEN
<tuor-work> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8466676/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<tuor-work> ich habe mal libvirt-bin im debug modus gestartet und es nochmals versucht. naja einige zeilen bekam ich im output.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8466597/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<tuor-work> man wenn man nach "error" sucht gibt es nur diese eine Zeile L1282
<tuor-work> also kvm hoert auf dem richtigen port.
<tuor-work> naja hat jemand eine Idee woran es noch liegen koennte?
<tuor-work> tiax, wie installierst du dann vms wenn nicht via vnc ueber qemu?
<tiax> tuor-work: ich setze sie bislang nur lokal bei mir ein, dann läuft's über VirtualBox, hab daher nicht allzuviel Erfahrung damit
<tuor-work> ah ok.
<tiax> möchte aber über kurz oder lang zu docker/lxc wechseln (bin Webentwickler)
<tuor-work> lokal hats auf Anhieb geklappt.
<tuor-work> ah ok.
<tuor-work> virt-viewer --connect qemu:///system debian-base funktioniert zB. problemlos.
<tuor-work> debug spuckt diese Zeile auch aus und dort funktioniert es Problemlost: "Guest graphics listen '' is NULL or a wildcard, replacing with 'localhost'"
<tuor-work> virsh funktioniert aber, zB.: "virsh --connect qemu+ssh://root@virttuor.dyndns.org/system list"
<PachiriSuu> servus
<matze__> Hi, ich bekomme folgende fehlermeldung bei "php -v" "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/json.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/json.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<matze__> Scheinbar fehlt die json.so, einige webseiten mit php werden nicht mehr angezeigt, irgendjemand eine idee?
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war das was mit Debian und der JSON Lizenz, Debian liefert kein PHP-JSON Modul mehr aus.
<matze__> Ich habe vorher von php 5.4 auf das mit ubuntu 12.04 lts server ausgelieferte php gedowngraded
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, also zumindest nciht das originale, ein anderes muss installiert werden.
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, und JSON modul ist installiert?
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: apt-get install php5-json sagt mir, dass php5-common statt php5-json gewählt wird und diesees bereits installiert sei
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, warte mal...auf was fuer einem Ubuntu sitzt du?
<matze__> Die Datei "/etc/php5/mods-available/json.ini" gibt es auch, in dieser ist "extension = json.so" angegeben, diese datei fehlt auf meinem system jedoch
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS, ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auf php 5.5 geupgraded, vorher ging es noch und nach dem downgrade auf php 5.3.30 (das in den paketquellen von ubuntu 12.04 zur zeit ist) tritt der fehler auf
<bekks> matze__: Schau mal nach ob du ein Paket instaliert hast, dass diese Datei mitliefert.
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, radier bitte alles was mit PHP zu tun hat runter und installier neu aus den (offiziellen) Quellen.
<bekks> Und angesichts der uralten PHP Version solltest Du dringend auf 14.04 updaten.
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, und falls 5.5 aus einer Fremdquelle kommt, die deaktivieren.
<matze__> ja, ich möchte in absehbarer zeit auf 14.04 upgraden aber, nicht jetzt. 
<matze__> 5.5 kam aus einer fremdquelle, diese habe ich mit ppa-purge zurückgespielt und deaktiviert
<bekks> Was sagt denn apt-cache policy php-cli ?
<matze__> bekks: N: Paket php-cli kann nicht gefunden werden
<bekks> Hmm, das gibts wohl erst ab trusty, sorry.
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: wie mache ich das mit allem um php rum neu installieren am geschicktesten?
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, Holzhammer-Methode: autoremove php*
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: hab ich gemacht und danach apt-get install php5, php -v sagt nun, dass alle möglichen dynamic librarys (.so files) fehlen
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, naja, was fuer Pakete wurden denn installiert?
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-cli php5-common
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: also ja, ich kann die meisten davon korrigieren in dem ich das passende php5-* packet installiere, hänge dann aber eben wieder an der gleichen stelle mit json fest
<Robert_Zenz> matze__, sorry, keine weitere Idee. Ich weisz das da was war, weisz aber nicht wie sich das auf die Pakete auswirkte.
<matze__> Robert_Zenz: ok, trotzdem danke
<bekks> Wie hiess diese fehlende Datei noch gleich?
<matze__> bekks: json.so
<jokrebel_> bekks: missed.jpg *duck*
<bekks> Und der vollständige Pfad? :)
<bekks> jokrebel_: :D
<matze__> bekks: /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/json.so
<bekks> LAut packages.ubuntu.com gibt es kein Paket dass diese Datei liefert.
<matze__> bekks: das hat mir php -v ausgegeben. Wenn ich in der datei /etc/php5/mods-available/json.ini die zeile extension=json.so auskommentiere, laden die betreffenden php seiten auch nicht, im apache error log steht dann "child pid 4223 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)"
<bekks> Dann hast du ein ganz anderes Problem als das JSON Ding.
<testdr> matze__: ich würde Dir empfehlen: mach eine Neuinstallation von 14.04 und prüfe da wie kompliziert es ist Deine alten php-java/script/Lösungen zum Laufen zu bekommen. Leider gibt es immer Entwicklungen die einen Überraschung und alte "Lösungen" plötzlich nicht mehr akzeptieren.
<testdr> matze__: und natürlich solltest Du das alte laufende 12.04 nicht löschen - das wird sowieso noch sehr viele Monate mit updates versorgt.
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-01
<VanZan> Guten Tag, hat jemand eine gute Anleitung um sich JDownloader 2 zu installieren? alles was ich bei Google finde funktioniert nicht ganz.
<koelner> VanZan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader 
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Xander__> hallo leute
<Xander__> ich hab nen server hinter nem proxy laufen, hab die variablen in /etc/enviroment liegen, wget kommt durch ping hat 100% package loss
<Xander__> was läuft falsch?
<koegs> Xander__: ping läuft nicht übern proxy :)
<Fuchs> ICMP allgemein nicht, das muesstest Du durchtunneln 
<Fuchs> (warum das noetig ist, waere dann die naechste Frage) 
<koegs> nicht mal ein danke...
 * Fuchs gibt keks einen koegs
<koegs> danke und afk :)
<PachiriSuu> servus
<BENE06> /msg NickServ REGISTER lol1234! coolertyl04@gmail.com
<testdr> BENE06: wrong .. -- password known
<BENE06> ?
<testdr> BENE06: register in NickServ channel
<BENE06> ?!
<Fuchs> BENE06: Du sollst das nicht hier hinschreiben mit Abstand vor dem / oder doppel-/, jetzt hat jeder Deine E-Mail Adresse und Dein Passwort
<Fuchs> BENE06: mach das naechste mal ein query auf mit nickserv,   /query Nickserv   
<BENE06> verdammt
<Fuchs> und nimm ein anderes Passwort. 
<LetoThe2nd> BENE06: du hast gerade dein gewünschtes passwort und deine mailadresse hier rein gepostet, anstatt es dem bot zu sagen
<BENE06> fail xD
<Fuchs> und testdr: nickserv ist kein und hat keinen channel. 
<Fuchs> und ein bot ist er auch nicht
<Fuchs> s/er/sie/ 
<BENE06> ja das war irgendiwe zu erraten
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: ich hab den ausdruck der einfachheit halber gewählt, mea culpa
<Fuchs> ist okay :) 
<tuor-work> hi, wie kann man auf einem ubuntu server updates welche den Kernel nicht betreffen automatisch einspielen lassen?
<tuor-work> so ne art autoupdate
<Shadow_x23> Hi kennt jemand ein gutes Brodcastingprogramm unter Linux für das Format Icecast2
<_moep_> kommt so ziemlich darauf an, was du broadcasten willst. Icecast ist kein Format sondern der Name eines Servers
<Shadow_x23> musik 
<Shadow_x23> im MP3 Format
<freanux> Shadow_x23: ich hab mal ein daemon dafür geschrieben, welcher nun auf meinem server seine dienste verrichtet. dieser kann playlisten abspielen.
<jokrebel> tuor-work: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration?redirect=no#unattended-upgrades das sollte das gesuchte sein
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Shadow_x23> klingt gut nur bei mir gehts darum das ich Live senden möchte , mit den Playlisten das ist kein Problem nur mit live halt leider 
<freanux> Shadow_x23: guck mal da, eventuell findest was: http://icecast.org/apps/
<kubine> Title: Icecast 3rd Party Applications (at icecast.org)
<tuor-work> jokrebel, thx!
<_moep_> Shadow_x23: http://www.atari-frosch.de/internet/stream-mit-linux.html
<kubine> Title: Internet-Radio streamen mit Linux HowTo (at www.atari-frosch.de)
<PBeck> Ich versuche gerade mit Libreoffice Writer randlos zu drucken (Beschriftung für Ordner-Trennstreifen). PDF druckt bis zum rand. LO nicht. Jemand ne idee?
<PBeck> alles mal auf a4 eingestellt (testweise auch a4 bedruckt)
<testdr> PBeck: Du meinst - wenn Du aus dem Office in pdf druckst, dann funktioniert es?
<PBeck> ich erzeuge per libreoffice das pdf und drucke dann das pdf normal per evince.
<PBeck> (also drucker kann randlos) Die frage ist nun wo kommt das problem her, dass es randlos nicht funktioniert. Libreoffice, Treiber oder einfach was falsch konfiguriert - papierformat ist natürlich borderless a4 ausgewählt
<testdr> PBeck: bitte genau angeben - der Umweg aus office über pdf funktioniert?
<PBeck> richtig.
<testdr> PBeck: dann dürfte es die Druckereinstellung im Office sein - das nimmt dann vielleicht für die Seite bei dem Druckertyp einen Rand an
<agentsoul> das pdf ist auch randlos? Manchmal mogelt sich da "skalieren auf..." rein. Mal kurz in nem pdf-viewer checken.
<PBeck> agentsoul: das pdf geht. nur LO geht nicht
<testdr> PBeck: ach so - druckst Du ein Bild aus?
<PBeck> testdr: siehe oben - sollen trennblätter werden (register). Ist quasi also text der einfach bis ganz nach unten zum seitenende geschoben wurde - randeinstellung 0 mm
<testdr> PBeck: schau doch mal im Office in den Druckereinstellungen nach ob da nicht als Ausgabeformat "über PDF" steht.
<testdr> PBeck: wenn Du aus Office in ein PDF druckst, dann ist das ein kleiner Unterschied, da dabei fast immer eine Auflösung von 300dpi genommen wird und beim Druck auf den Drucker direkt die Auflösung von dem Drucker.
<testdr> wobei man die pdf-dpi-Auflösung auch umstellen kann, z.b. auf 600dpi
<PBeck> die einstellung ist nicht verfügbar
<PBeck> da gibts nur druckersprache => pdf
<testdr> PBeck: Du meinst im LibreOffice in den Druckereinstellungen des Druckers? Und hast Du auch mal da verglichen mit den Einstellungen wenn nach PDF ausgegeben wird?
<testdr> PBeck: Du hast auch noch nicht gesagt ob der zu druckende Teil einfach abgeschnitten wird oder ob das skaliert ist oder nach oben geschoben?
<marc87> hallo zusammen! hat jemand hier erfahrung mit steam? speziell dem backup von daten unter ubuntu?
<k1l_> steam ist doch eine game plattform und keine backup lösung :)
<tiax> marc87: was möchtest Du denn machen?
<testdr> na ja - vielleicht erzählt er mal wieso er da extra steam erwähnt
<marc87> zur situation: ich musste ubuntu neu aufsetzen und habe die ordner ".steam" und "/home/.local/Steam" auf eine externe hdd gezogen
<PBeck> testdr: keine ausgabe. Druckt einfach nichts.
<testdr> PBeck: wie? Nichts? Es kommt keine Seite raus?
<marc87> jetzt möchte den client neu herunterladen und frage mich, ob das funktioniert, wenn ich die beiden ordner wieder an ort und stelle setz. sprich: ich will die sachen nicht erneut runterladen
<marc87> ich*
<tiax> marc87: sollte schon klappen
<PBeck> testdr: ich werde das nun hin moggeln. Bin schon wieder richtig genervt, dass solche standardsachen mal wieder unnötig zeit beanspruchen. Ich sage jetzt a4 seite und schiebe das solange hin bis es passt
<PBeck> testdr: er druckt nichts, bedeutet das nichts gedruckt wird und ein leeres blatt ausgeworfen wird.
<tiax> marc87: in jedem Fall sollte der Cache genutzt werden, so dass die neuen Downloads nicht nötig sind. Eventuell wird's neu entpackt, was etwas dauert, aber bei weitem net so lang wie GB-weise Downloads
<k1l_> marc87: versuch macht kluch :)
<marc87> bauernregeln sind dann wohl doch oft die besten! :-P danke
<testdr> PBeck: aha - er druckt also ein leeres Blatt und nicht Nichts. Das war so nicht klar - es gibt da auch Drucker mit Ausgabeunterdrückung von leeren Seiten.
<PBeck> testdr: der druckbereich liegt außerhalb, deshalb ist nichts auf dem blatt zu sehen.
<testdr> PBeck: d.h. der Ausdruck wird abgeschnitten auf der Seite
<marc87> okay, nochmal danke. ich versuchs mal
<testdr> PBeck: es kann schon an LibreOffice liegen - bin darüber noch nicht gestolpert (aber über etliches andere was verquer ist im Vergleich zum alten OpenOffice), weil ich nur "normal" gedruckt habe - d.h. die Testdruckseite aus cups liefert bei mir aber einen nicht bedruckbaren Bereich (wobei die Angabe auf dem Testdruck sinnigerweise in inch ist!).
<PBeck> testdr: randlos fotos drucken ist mit standardmitteln auch nicht möglich gewesen (damals noch mit 13.10) unter windows zack und geht. Drucken ist noch immer ... mies.
<testdr> PBeck: was für ein Drucker?
<PBeck> hp photosmart 7510
<testdr> PBeck:  und Du hast den Druckertreiber von HP (hplip)?
<Shadow_x23> der Druckertreiber für HP läuft fabelhaft und ersetzt fast 1:1 das Orginal Proramm welches von HP für Windows angeboten wird
<sjulez> servus! jemand lust, mir bei meinem kleinen start-problem zu helfen? Wenn ich mein XUbuntu 14.04 normal hochfahre, bleibt er immer stocken und tut garnix mehr, außer mit Strg+alt+del neustarten. Wenn ich im Grub den recovery-modus auswähle und im folgenden Menü "resume to normal boot" auswähle, klappt der start. Bekomme lustigerweise bei der Geschichte 2 segfault-errors vom x-server ... 
<sjulez> ...klappt aber ansonsten alles wunderbar
<testdr> sjulez: editiere mal das boot-menu und entferne da die Einträge für quiet und splash und schreibe ein noplymouth hin ---- grub-menu - edit mit Taste e und den editierten Eintrag starten mit strg+x
<sjulez> das habe ich schon getan...der stoppt bei irgendeiner system V runlevel -OK meldung 
<testdr> sjulez: dann hänge noch ein nomodeset dran
<testdr> sjulez: wenn es dann funktioniert, dann schau bei Deiner Graka nach - die kann das vielleicht nicht
<sjulez> ...ich hatte ja erst meine 16GB cryptswap partition in verdacht, aber die ist jetzt deaktiviert und der rechner läuft ja...
<xanacas> hey leute, ich habe mir grade ubuntu 14.04 auf mein notebook gespielt und dort ein xbmc media center intstalliert. fernbedienung dran und alles läuft super. wenn ich jetzt allerdings auf der fernbedinung den "aus" knopf drücke schaltet sich nur das xbmc aus und der lappi bleibt an. wenn ich den aus knopf nochmal drücke geht das notebook in breitschaft. kann ich das vereinfachen, das ich nur noch einmal aus drücken muss?
<xanacas> anderstrum: wenn ich den lappi aus der bereitschaft wieder erwache soll sich das media center wieder starten
<sjulez> ok, ich muss mal kurz die maschine wechseln...
<sjulez> also ich bekomme ein [fail] bei "Starting Bridge file events into upstart" und nun hängt er nach der [OK] Meldung "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<sjulez> auch mit nomodeset in der grub.cfg
<testdr> xmj
<testdr> xmj
<testdr> sjulez: aber der recovery-Eintrag macht nicht viel anderes (eben das nomodeset) und was ist den mit der live-Version als Du das System installiert hast? Oder hat es vorher über Monate funktioniert?
<sjulez> die kiste läuft erst seit ein paar tagen auf ubuntu-pur. installiert hatte ich aus einem voll gebooteten live-system (das ohne probleme funktioniert hat)
<sjulez> der erste restart nach der installation hat noch geklappt. dann habe ich updates gefahren und seitdem habe ich das problem. ich hab auch schon beide GraKa treiber ausprobiert (also den opensource-treiber und den fglrx)
<sjulez> in /var/log/boot.log sind keine Fehlermeldungen...
<testdr> sjulez: also nach der Neuinstallation hat es funktioniert und nach den ersten Updates auch noch bis auf eines der letzten updates? Hast Du schon mal probiert einen der älteren Kernelversionen aus grub zu booten? (die sind in dem Untermenü)
<testdr> sjulez: auf dem Rechner ist auch noch genug Speicherplatz? Falls die Updates das Dateisystem vollgeschrieben haben, dann gibt es komische Fehler.
<sjulez> jepp hab ich versucht - habe aber nur die kernel 3.13.0-32 und 3.13.0-36
<sjulez> speicherplatz ist vorhanden
<testdr> sjulez: und 3.13.0-32 geht auch nicht mehr?
<sjulez> korrekt
<sjulez> ich würde mir ja insgeheim wünschen, dass er nicht startet, wenn ich aus dem recovery-menü den "normal boot" - Eintrag asuwähle, aber der Fakt, dass die Kiste dann lädt, den verstehe ich nicht
<testdr> sjulez: dann prüfe mit der Live-Version ob irgendwelche Fehler auftreten und dann ist es wahrscheinlich einfacher Du machst eine Neu-Installation (und rettest natürlich vorher die notwendigen Userdaten von Dir). Es klingt komisch, ich würde nach Hardwarefehlern suchen.
<sjulez> übrigens: Wie kann ich unterdrückte apport-meldungen wieder einblenden lassen?
<testdr> apport?
<sjulez> ubuntu-fehlerberichterstattung
<sjulez> wegen den x-server-segfaults
<sjulez> hardware kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, der kamerad wurde jahrelang mit windows geplagt
<testdr> sjulez: wenn in /var/crash/.. die Reports nicht mehr drin sind, dann sind die weg
<sjulez> na, einen hätte ich noch ...
<sjulez> ...aber das ist riiieeeesengroß mit coredump und allem pipapo o.O
<sjulez> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420158
<kubine> Title: x-server sigsev › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sjulez> testdr: ich habe es jetzt gelöst. nach einer neuinstallation ist der fehler wieder aufgetreten (boot bleibt hängen). ich hatte einen fehler gemacht und die grub-cmd-line nicht in /etc/default/grub geändert, sondern in /boot/grub/grub.cfg und die read-only warnung ignoriert und trotzdem gespeichert, in der Ahnung, der schreibt meine Änderungen schon. update-grub hat ja gefunzt...lange rede kurzer sinn: mit "nomodeset" klappt der start tatsächlich :) ..
<sjulez> . hatte aber zwischenzeitlich noch das kvm_intel kernelmodul von virtualbox im Visier...
<redcat> Hi
<Guest3534> lol
<X1> Hey Leute, bekomme beim lubuntu 14.04 booten /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-swap_1 noch nicht bereit oder nicht vorhanden.. ausgabe von sudo lvs: root lubuntu-vg -wi-ao--- 35g , swap_1 lubuntu-vg -wi-a---- 3,00g, heisst das beim booten kann er swap nicht finden, da nicht in einer partition, sondern in einer volume (LVM) vorhanden, wie er ja dann bei lvs anzeigt, ist das so richtig?
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-02
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> wie stelle ich mein lazout  um
<Perzeus> fuer daskeyboard
<ari-tczew> moin
<Perzeus> seitdem update ist wieder englisch
<lagge> hi all
<Fuchs> lagge: bereits im Forum beantwortet :p 
<lagge> ups sorry
<tuor-work> hi, unter ubuntu, wie kann ich da am besten ein multiboot usbstick machen? Ich will einen Usbstick haben, der zwar nach 30 sec timeout automatisch von der ersten HD bootet aber wenn man etwas auswaehlt soll er dieses ISO booten oder ein binary ausfuehren. So etwas um server/pcs aufzusetzen/debugen.
<jokrebel> tuor-work: Schau Dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem an
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor-work> jokrebel, ah supi thx!
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> hallo 
<Perzeus> ich habe seit meinem update die englische tastertur weiss jemand wie man die wieder umstellt
<PBeck> Perzeus: symbol rechts oben - oder in der texteingabe
<Perzeus> habe ich
<tuor-work> Perzeus, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Tastatur
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Perzeus> steht auf deutsch
<PBeck> Perzeus: im übrigen ist mir das auch schonmal zweimal passiert, dass sich die tastatur nach einem neuen start geändert hatte.
<holymoly> Hey Leute... ich habe einen mindlna server auf ubuntu installiert... sudo apt-get install minidlna... und dann habe ich die sudo nano /etc/minidlna.conf abgeändet damit auf eine extern angeschlossene usb platte zugegriffen wird... ich bekomme die fehlermeldung... das ich keine rechte habe auf der platte... ich habe diese platte mit ext4 eingebunden über defaults, aus dem grund kann nur root zug
<holymoly> greifen auf die platte. ich habe die rechte geändert sodas der Benutzer auf die Platte greifen kann... aber wieso kann dann nicht minidlan auf die platte zugreifen ?
<LetoThe2nd> mit chown die rechte auf dem mountpunkt ändern
<LetoThe2nd> na minidlna ist ja nicht der benutzer
<holymoly> damit habe ich gearbeitet und das geht auch
<LetoThe2nd> sondern läuft vmtl. und nobody oder so
<LetoThe2nd> s/und/unter/
<holymoly> ich verstehe nicht unter welchen rechten minidlan läuft
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. ps -ef und dann nach minidlna schauen
<LetoThe2nd> dann solltest du sehen unter welchem benutzer der ist
<holymoly> hey gute idee
<MiMaLu> Ich führe ein Script mit | ./myscript.sh > /root/log/somelog 2>&1 & | im Hintergrund aus. Irgendwann verschwindet es dann aus den prozessen und ist scheinbar beendet. Woran könnte das liegen? Hab es auch mit einem anderen script mit endlosschleife ausprobiert, wo es auch so ist.
<MiMaLu> Oder kann mir jemand eine bessere Möglichkeit empfehlen wie man scripts im Hintergrund ausführt?
<PBeck> MiMaLu: was tut das skript und wie lang läuft es? Ansonsten mal normal starten und schauen an was es liegt
<MiMaLu> PBeck: Oh, ich glaub ich hab es gerade herausgefunden. Hab mich gewundert, warum es nach 24 Stunden immer automatisch beendet wird, ich glaub das ist mein 24h disconnect vom terminal. Muss man nohup vor Hintergrundprozessen setzen? 
<phillip> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash#Prozess-direkt-im-Hintergrund-starten
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MiMaLu> phillip: danke
<testdr> MiMaLu: falls noch nicht geschehen - sieh Dir "screen" an - besonders interessant für mehrere jobs deren Ausgabe man kontrollieren möchte und nicht zig extra terminals zur Verfügung hat
<PBeck> tmux ist da auch nett
<PBeck> flexibler
<bekks> PBeck: Hast Du irgendwo ein Cheatsheet für tmux?
<PBeck> https://gist.github.com/MohamedAlaa/2961058
<kubine> Title: tmux shortcuts & cheatsheet (at gist.github.com)
<PBeck> http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/1691/tmux-das-kung-fu-der-terminal-ninjas.html <= bin über diesen artikel drauf gekommen
<kubine> Title: tmux – Das Kung-Fu der Terminal-Ninjas - Pro-Linux (at www.pro-linux.de)
<bekks> Merci
<PBeck> habe allerdings noch nicht wirklich damit arbeiten müssen. Fand es nur netter als screen und habe ein bisschen damit gespielt
<phillip> PBeck: ist das erste google Ergebniss danach :)
 * PBeck hatte kein Cheatsheet, deshalb hat er google gefragt.
<PBeck> phillip: finde ich jetzt allerdings schon unerhört, dass du mich auffliegen lässt :)
<phillip> PBeck: wollte gerade den link selber rein kopieren :)
<SonasuSuu> servus
<Satorisanja> Hallo hat jemand ne Idee wie ich unite, (Opera filesharing) bekomme? my opera ist geschlossen worden. Über einen Rat freue ich mich.
<jokrebel> Die Zukunft von Opera für Linux ist derzeit ungewiss. sagt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera
<kubine> Title: Opera › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Satorisanja> Na ja ich denk drüber nach.
<jokrebel> Satorisanja: Liest sich zumindest alles so, als solltest Du Dich nach Alternativen umsehn.
<Satorisanja> Ja Jokrebel, stimmt. 
<bekks> Opera für Linux wurde eingestellt.
<tiax> (Grillen zirpen, ein einsamer Strohballen weht durch den Channel)
<jokrebel> bekks: Er ist schon lange weg
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Bzgl. meiner Cheatsheetfrage für tmux: http://www.mechanicalkeys.com/files/os/notes/tm.html - Cheatsheet tmux vs. screen
<kubine> Title: dayid's screen and tmux cheat sheet (at www.mechanicalkeys.com)
<Kosz1> Hallo, mal eine Krypto-Frage: Bei Brute-Force-Angaben heißt es ja immer, es dauert ca. 5 Jahre um die Verschlüsselung zu knacken. Damit ist dann aber gemeint, es dauert 5 Jahre um ALLE Schlüssel auszuprobieren, richtig? Die Möglichkeit, dass der richtige Schlüssel schon bei der ersten Hälfte aller Möglichkeiten dabei ist, liegt aber bei 50 %. Also ist diese Verschlüsselung z. B. zu 50 % nach 2,5 Jahre geknackt. Habe ich das
<LetoThe2nd> Kosz1: das ende deines satzes fehlt zwar, aber: ja, im grossen und ganzen stimmt das.
<tiax> es könnte natürlich auch direkt der erste Versuch stimmen
<Kosz1> Somit sollten die Schlüssel-Möglichkeite SEHR WEIT über dem Möglichen sein, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Kosz1: im prinzip ja - aber das ist alles eigentlich so standard-crypto-basiswissen, zu dem es mehr als genug literatur und erklärungen gibt. hast du denn eine spezifische ubuntu-frage?
<LetoThe2nd> Kosz1: ansonsten würde ich sagen, bitte für allgemeines und smalltalk bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic wechseln. vielen dank.
<eer> Was ist der Befehl um eine passworte geschützte zip Datei zu erstellen? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Der zu zippende Ordner heisst "Geburtstag".
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/17643/215352 ←
<kubine> Title: encryption - Create encrypted (password protected) zip file - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<eer> Danke. Gibt es ein grafisches Tool für KDE?
<dadrc> Bestimmt
<dadrc> Aber ich weiß nicht, benutz kein KDE
<eer> OK
<Sephira> verwende doch die standardmethode
<eer> Doe wäre?
<Sephira> zuerst ordner in ein archiv
<Sephira> dann dieses archiv in ein archiv und mit passwort shützen
<eer> Wo ist der Unterschied?
<eer> zip --password (password) file.zip files 
<eer> (password) --> die Klammern sind dann aber nicht Teil des Befehls, oder?
<Sephira> ich mach sowas mit maus und kontexmenü
<eer> Geht nicht unter KDE
<eer> Zumindest nicht mit ARK
<dadrc> ne, die sind nur, um anzuzeigen, dass da das passwort eingesetzt werden muss
<eer> zip --password (password) file.zip files geht nicht
<eer> ist files dabei ein Ordner oder eine Datei? 
<eer> Bei mir wäre das ein Ordner und so geht es nicht
<eer> Ich glaube die nächsten 20 Jahre brauch Microsoft sich noch keine Sorgen machen. Was ein Akt unter Linux eine passwort geschützte Datei zu erstellen.
<eer> :P
<Sephira> also erstell doch zuerst ein archiv ohne passwort
<jokrebel> eer: Quatsch - sind aus dem Dateimanager 2-3 Klicks
<eer> Mit welchen Programm?
<dadrc> zip --encrypt crypto.zip tmp/*
<dadrc> adding: tmp/a (stored 0%)
<eer> Mit Ark kann ich keine passwörter setzen
<dadrc> adding: tmp/b (stored 0%)
<dadrc> ...
<eer> stored 0% bekomme ich auch
<eer> Oder muss ich den absoluten Pfad zum Ordner angeben?
<eer> geht auch nicht
<dadrc> Vergisst du eventuell /* am Ende?
<eer> Den Stern evtl.
<eer> moment
<eer> aahhhh
<eer> Thx
<jokrebel> eer: Rechtsklick auf die Datei (in Nautlius) - komprimieren - erweiterte Einstellungen auswählen - Passwort setzen - fertig
<jokrebel> ggf. noch zip auswählen
<eer> jokrebel, bin auf KDE
<rentier_> Servus, ich hab grad auf 13.10 geupdated und jetzt kennt der Lautstärkeregler nur noch einen einzigen Ausgabeport: HDMI/DIsplayport
<rentier_> Wie krieg ich meinen Kopfhörer wieder?
<dadrc> Wieso denn 13.10? Das ist schon ausm Support raus
<rentier_> dadrc, ich hatte bis gerade eben 13.04
<rentier_> eben um genau son Theater zu vermeiden hab ich keine Updates gemacht
<rentier_> weil dabei IMMER irgendwas einfach kommentarlos nicht mehr geht.
<dadrc> Dann nimm halt ordentliche LTS-Versionen
<rentier_> dadrc, bin schon gespannt, wie viele Termine es mir diesmal wieder aus dem Lightning geschossen hat.
<dadrc> → mach das Update auf 14.04, dann fixen wir den Sound, dann hast du bis 2017 Ruhe
<rentier_> dadrc,  das sagt ihr IMMER! <g>
<PBeck> rentier_: wieso keine saubere neuinstallation? wenn man nicht mitupdatet und hinterher versucht das zu bereinigen ist es meist schwieriger
<rentier_> PBeck, weil ich auch noch andere dinge zu tun habe als ständig neuzuinstallieren
<PBeck> rentier_: 13.10 macht auf jedenfall keinen sinn - weiterupdaten
<PBeck> rentier_: wieso setzt du dann nicht auf LTS-versionen?
<PBeck> rentier_: wenn home auf einer extra partition ist, ist das in 2h erledigt 
<rentier_> PBeck, wenn ich vor 30 Minuten jemand was von 13.04 erzählt hätte, wären KEINE "jetzt aber updaten" Sprüche gekommen? srsly?
<PBeck> rentier_: ein upgrade sollte normalerweise auch keine probleme machen. Nur, wenn bereits alles ausgelaufen ist, wird es schwieriger
<rentier_> PBeck, zwei stunden, in denen ich drei Magnum-Folgen kucken könnte... oder aktuell im Mumble hocken
<rentier_> PBeck,  wenn ich jedes Problem mit Neuinstallation lösen wollte, wäre ich bei Windows geblieben
<testdr> he - mumble, da muss man nicht tippen wie hier, oder?
<rentier_> testdr, richtig. Aber man benötigt EINEN FUNKTIONIERENDEN KOPFHÖRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rentier_> grummel
<rentier_> Na gut, ich mach das mal mit dem 14.04, geht dann auch das Bluetooth endlich vernünftig?
<rentier_> Weil der Kopfhörer ist eigentlich ein BT headset, das funktionierte nur unter Xubuntu nie.
<testdr> rentier: ich habe auf diesem Rechner zur Zeit noch Ubunut-10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 14.04-32bit, noch vm-versionen - und nur die alte SuSE hat vor einem Jahr den Speicherplatz frei geben müssen.
<testdr> eine Neuinstallation ist je nach ubuntu-Version in ca. einer halben Stunde passiert - länger dauert allerdings die Zeit, die der Anwender braucht um sich zurechtzufinden.
<rentier_> testdr, also du hast keine Anwendungen, dir nicht die Arbeitsfläche nach Wunsch eingerichtet etc etc etc?
<PBeck> rentier_: das liegt alles im home
<testdr> rentier_: na ja - ich hab einen User mit unity, einen mit xfce, dann der mit lxde und icewm gibt es auch noch  und ein abgespektes gnome -- und da das nicht gut tut alles in einem home, eben auf extra usern.
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-03
<los_coalos> 1...2...3...Test...
<rentier_> Ich hab gestern das System aktualisiert - jetzt ist irgend eine Energiesparschaltung aktiv und macht mir nach geraumer Inaktivität den Bildschirm aus.
<rentier_> Wo kann ich das abschalten?
<rentier_> Bildschirmschoner in den Einstellungen ist angeblich aus.
<PBeck> rentier_: Programm nennt sich Leistung
<rentier_> PBeck, ich hab grad versucht, das im Terminal aufzurufen, findt er nicht.
<rentier_> PBeck, ist laut htop auch nichts am Laufen mit dem Namen
<PBeck> unity-control-center power
<PBeck> (ich nutze mittlerweile für sowas oft die dash - power oder leistung eingegeben und er zeigt mir alles an)
<PBeck> ich habe zum beispiel auch locate so konfiguriert, dass er mir für das verschlüsselte home jeden tag den index aktualisiert, damit die dash auch nutzbar wird. Nur mit dem journal fehlen ja etliche dateien.
<rentier_> PBeck,  ich hab da bei den Einstellungen "Light Locker Einstellungen" gefunden, da war was aktiviert
<rentier_> wieso man so was da reinmacht UND Bildschirmschoner UND Energieeinstellungen will ich überhaupt nicht verstehen
<testdr> rentier_: nur als Ansatz (zum Verständnis): neu ist der light-locker, der nicht nur Bildschirm abschaltet sondern in erster Linie zum Sperren gedacht ist (wg. Sicherheit und so) und dann gibt es natürlich jene Einstellungen, die unabhängig davon greifen müssen, wenn jemand spezielle Hardware (wie z.B. Laptop) nutzt und dann bei Batteriebetrieb an allen Ecken und Enden gespart werden muss, weil die meisten Anwender das nicht verstehen aber meckern wg. ge
<rentier_> testdr, tja, mein quad-Bildschirm ist per DisplayPort angeschlossen. Wenn das Videosignal weggeht, krieg ich den nicht wieder an. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt
<rentier_> testdr, aber es führt dazu, dass ich jedes Mal den Rechner resetten muss und das ist mal einfach zum Kotzen.
<rentier_> testdr, deswegen sollte so was per default ABgeschaltet sein.
<rentier_> testdr, einschalten kann der User es immer noch.
<PBeck> ein lockscreen muss per default angeschaltet sein. Im übrigen scheint das eher ein treiber problem zu sein, als anders.
<PBeck> oder hardwareprobleme.
<testdr> ich zähle grad mal die Nachbarschaft durch, die haben alle einen "quad-Bildschirm" (was immer das ist).
<jokrebel> OT ist nebenan
<testdr> jokrebel: Du weißt was mit quad-Bildschirm gemeint ist?
<bekks> OT ist trotzdem nebenan.
<jokrebel> testdr: Ich weis, dass das wohl erstmal kaum ein Ubuntu-Support-Fall sein wird.
<schnuppi> guten Tag
<schnuppi> ist es möglich ein ISO Server auf ubuntu 14.04 lts zu bauen!?
<jokrebel> was ist ein "ISO-Server"?
<schnuppi> ok, das war jetzt leider etwas falsch ausgedrückt!
<schnuppi> ich würde gerne verschiedene iso datein per netzwerk installieren
<_moep_> ja ist es
<schnuppi> gibt es dafür irgendwo eine anleitung!?
<jokrebel> schnuppi: Dann suchst Du vielleicht nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Inge5568> Huhu!
<Inge5568> Nach der Aktualisierung ist mein Tetris weg und Gnome Mplay kann das Fenster nicht mehr größer und kleiner gezogen werden
<testdr> Inge5568: von was sprichst Du? GMplayer kann bei mir immer noch (14.04.1) das Fenster am Rahmen angefasst und in der Größe verändert werden.
<Inge5568> Gnome mplayer
<jokrebel> Inge5568: Um welches Ubuntu handelt es sich mit welcher Oberfläche?
<testdr> Inge5568: ja - korrekt nennt sich das laufende Programm:  gnome-mplayer
<Inge5568> xubuntu
<jokrebel> ...welche Version?
<Inge5568> Na die neueste
<Inge5568> ist doch gerade aktualisiert
<jokrebel> wir wissen es nicht was Du wann auf welcher Version aktuallisiert hast. Schau halt einfach mit "lsb_release -a" nach und sag es uns.
<jokrebel> Inge5568: Noch da? Sonst fahr ich mein Test-System wieder runter.
<Inge5568> jokrebel, ja
<Inge5568> 14.04
<nagetier> Inge5568, gebe uns mal die Information aus 'lsb_release -d' .. das zeigt ob Du das "Service Pack" zu 14.04 installiert hast
<Inge5568> No LSB modules are available.
<Inge5568> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Inge5568> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Inge5568> Release:	14.04
<Inge5568> Codename:	trusty
<nagetier> ok.. ist es
<Inge5568> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<nagetier> Inge5568, und jetzt bitte für alle die helfen wollen der Vorgang, der beim Update ausgeführt wurde.. ' cat /var/log/apt/history.logz | pastebinit' , da bitte die URL hier senden.. ansonsten sind die Informationen zu dürftig. Das ist bei solchen Fragen auch immer das Mindeste, was mitgeteilt werden sollte.
<nagetier> err, 'cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit'
<jokrebel> was spielst Du Da denn ab?
<nagetier> Inge5568, ist 'pastebinit' nicht installiert, hole das bitte nach.
<Inge5568> cat: /var/log/apt/history.logz: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Inge5568> Sie versuchen ein leeres Dokument zu senden, Abbruch.
<nagetier> Inge5568, schau auf meine Korrektur.
<Inge5568> nagetier, da kommt wieder das mit dem leeren dokument
<nagetier> Inge5568, dann bitte 'zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz | pastebinit'
<Inge5568> ES GING!!1 </Target-Lady>
<Inge5568> nagetier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487514/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Inge5568, sende mal ein 'ls -l /var/log/apt/ | pastebin'
<nagetier> Inge5568, sende mal ein 'ls -l /var/log/apt/ | pastebinit'
<Inge5568> mompls
<nagetier> Inge5568, die Liste, die zuvor gesendet wurde, gab uns nicht den aktuellen Vorgang aus, sondern einen älteren. Jetzt müssen wir nachsehen welches das aktuelle Logfile ist.
<Inge5568> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487534/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Inge5568, dein letztes Update wurde am 09. August ausgeführt.. seit wann tritt der Fehler genau auf?
<Inge5568> nagetier, das letzte Update wurde HEUTE ausgeführt und genau seitdem tritt der Fehler auf.
<nagetier> Inge5568, sende uns mal bitte ein 'date'
<Inge5568> Fr 3. Okt 20:33:14 CEST 2014
<Inge5568> das hätte ich dir aber auch so sagen können
<Inge5568> nagetier, bis dieses Update die Termine aus meinem Lightning gelöscht hat, hatte ich da nämlich eine Terminverwaltung drauf
<nagetier> nicht so, das es es wirklich vom System kommt.
<Inge5568> nagetier, na ja bis gestern wie gesagt hat es mich noch rechtzeitig an meine geschäftlichen Termine erinnert
<Inge5568> jetzt sind die natürlich alle weg
<Inge5568> wie bei jeder aktualisierung
<nagetier> Inge5568, mir selber ist nicht klar, warum dein heutiges Update nicht protokolliert wurde, und das würde ich ganz gerne versuchen einzugrenzen.
<Inge5568> nagetier, ich würde ja darauf tippen, es ist deswegen, weil ich wegen dem Update den Rechner ein paar mal im laufenden Betrieb resetten musste
<Inge5568> weil es diese Energiesparfunktion aktiviert hatte und den Bildschirm ausknipste und dann nicht wieder anknipste
<nagetier> Das ist doch mal eine Information.. dann führe mal ein 'sudo apt-get -f install' aus.
<nagetier> Inge5568, und gebe uns mal die Zeile unter "Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig" aus.
<Inge5568> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<Inge5568> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<nagetier> Inge5568, entschuldige, die könnte jetzt natürlich schon durchgelaufen sein, da ich sagte "führe aus"
<nagetier> Inge5568, das sieht so aus, hast Du derzeit eine Paketverwaltung in der GUI offen?
<Inge5568> jo
<nagetier> Inge5568, schließe die bitte zuvor.
<Inge5568> Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
<Inge5568>   linux-image-3.8.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-35-generic
<nagetier> Inge5568, gebe uns mal die Zeile, die bei mir derzeit so aussieht.. "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 26 nicht aktualisiert.".
<Inge5568> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> Inge5568, gebe uns mal ein 'uname -a'.
<Inge5568> inge-System-Product-Name 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nagetier> Inge5568, führe mal ein 'sudo apt-get autoremove' aus.. und sage und vorher wie viele Pakete deinstalliert werden sollen.
<Inge5568> 2
<nagetier> Inge5568, mach das ruhig mal, aber das wird Dein Problem auch nicht lösen, es säubert aber das System von alten Abhängigkeiten.
<Inge5568> immerhin sind die Festplatten wieder wach geworden
<nagetier> Inge5568, schau Dir bei dem Befehl immer genau an was gelöscht werden soll.
<Inge5568> das sagt er mir JETZT
<nagetier> Inge5568, es sind zwei Pakete, das ist schon ok.
<Inge5568> nagetier, was soll ich denn wohl MACHEN, nachdem ich auf "Ja" gedrückt habe und sehe, was er gerade so alles löscht? ;-)
<nagetier> Inge5568, wenn etwas gelöscht werden soll, darf man auch gerne selber mitdenken :P
<kai> nabend
<kai> ich braeuchte mal eure hilfe
<kai> ich habe ein dist upgrade machen wollen und das ist schief gegangen. Dabei habe ich dann bloederweise den kernel in /boot geloescht und bekomme ihn nun nicht mehr nachinstalliert
<kai> das problem ist gerade folgendes>
<kai> Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-36-generic)
<testdr> kai: ubuntu-live-version und siehe wiki zur Reparatur -- falls Du den direkten link brauchst suche ich.
<testdr> kai: alernativ - sind die alten boot-kernel auch weg?
<kai> testdr: danke, aber googlen hilft da nicht weiter
<kai> testdr: alles weg, bis auf memtest
<testdr> kai: dann geht es nicht ohne die live-version
<nagetier> kai, das war gründlich ;)
<kai> bin schon in der live cd und habe in das alte system gechrooted
<kai> ja...
<testdr> kai: wenn der chroot richtig war, dann kannst Du einen reinstall des kernels machen
<kai> testdr: nope
<nagetier> Inge5568, und da wurden jetzt zwei Pakete entfernt? Das sollte man recht übersichtlich sehen in der Ausgabe von apt.
<kai> habe sauber ins alte system gewechselt, aber bekomme immer noch den o.g. fehler
<kai> das scheint mir eher ein apt problem zu sein
<kai> ihm fehlt /boot/vmlinuz
<kai> ich kann das per hand anlegen, dann installiert das paket auch "sauber"
<kai> leider ist das kernel image danach immer noch 0B gross
<testdr> kai: dann kannst Du es auch nicht von Hand anlegen!
<kai> joo
<kai> habe ich auch bereits wieder geloescht
<kai> alles was ich dazu ergooglen konnte bringt mich leider nicht weiter
<kai> das laeuft alles auf ein apt-get install --reinstall hinaus, was aber bei mir nicht klappt
<nagetier> kai, wie hattest Du den Kernel denn gelöscht.. über apt mit allen Abhängigkeiten?
<Inge5568> nagetier, jo zwei
<kai> zu erst leider manuell verschoben und dann aus versehen das verzeichnis geloescht
<testdr> kai: d.h. das ganze /boot ist weg?
<kai> dann habe ich mal apt-get --purge gemacht und danach wieder versucht zu installieren
<kai> testdr: mehr oder weniger
<kai> die memtest geschichten sind noch da und grub auch
<testdr> kai: mehr? auch noch andere Sachen?
<kai> lost+found noch... :D
<nagetier> Inge5568, dann führe nochmal ein 'sudo apt-get update' aus, daraufhin ein 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<Sputnikchen> Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit DaviCal?
<Sputnikchen> Ich habe mehrere Nutzer. Jeder hat seine persönlichen Adressen, aber einige Adressen sollen für mehrere gelten, andere sogar für alle.
<Sputnikchen> Muss ich mehrere Nutzer zusätzlich anlegen?
<Inge5568> nagetier, done
<kai> nagetier: testdr: http://pastebin.com/H0MVxfwV
<kubine> Title: root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install linux-generic Reading package lists... Done Bui - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kai> so siehts aus
<nagetier> Inge5568, Moment bitte, bin da jetzt auch ein wenig aufgeschmissen und muss nachlesen.
<testdr> kai: warum hast Du nicht    --reinstall   probiert, statt nur install
<nagetier> Inge5568, Du sagtest, während der Installation von Paketen musstest Du ein Reset durchführen?
<kai> testdr: habe ich schon alles probiert, aendert nichts
<testdr> kai: Deine paste-Ausgabe war aber vom "-install" und da sagt er das Paket sei bereits installiert und macht deshalb keinen neuen kompletten Install mit herunterladen
<Inge5568> nagetier, nein, danach, weil das neue Zeugs jetzt dieses Energiespardings hatte
<Inge5568> lso nach dem Update und nachdem der Rechner ein paar Stunden untätig rumstand
<kai> testdr: http://pastebin.com/hD0D0xc7
<kubine> Title: root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.13.0-36-generic - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> Inge5568, und stelle mal bitte das Abdunkeln des Bildschirm vorerst aus, nicht dass es nochmal zu Problemen führt.. ist btw. ein recht bekanntest Problem. Das solltest Du unter den Energieoptionen und ggf. am Bildschirmschoner erledigen.
<nagetier> Inge5568, die Updates wurden vollständig durchlaufen?
<nagetier> Ich wundere mich warum das nicht protokolliert wurde.
<nagetier> Inge5568, sende uns nochmal ein aktuelles 'ls -l /var/log/apt/ | pastebinit'.
<nagetier> Inge5568, und ein 'df -h | pastebinit'.
<Inge5568> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487844/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> kai: hattest Du danach nochmal den normalen install versucht - ob der immer noch das kernel-image 3.13.xx anmeckert?
<Inge5568> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487851/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kai> hm? verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst
<kai> apt-get install -f gibt die erste fehlermeldung
<testdr> kai: Du sagtest Du hast nichts gefunden was funktioniert, was ist damit -> zerstörte boot-partition restaurieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB/Sonderformen_der_Installation?highlight=reinstall%20kernel%20image
<kubine> Title: Sonderformen der Installation › GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> Kai: das wäre also, bei Dir wohl ein: apt-get   --reinstall    install   linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic
<kai> jo, das klappt ja nicht
<testdr> kai: allerdings nur - wenn nicht noch was ganz anderes kaputt ist -- und da musst Du mir helfen, was das sein könnte? Ist apt auch zerstört oder kaputt?
<kai> hmm, moment
<kai> jetzt passiert was neues
<testdr> kai: ja, ich seh es - interessante zeichen
<kai> jetzt hat er das paket noch mal neu heruntergeladen, aber nun funktioniert df nicht
<testdr> kai: Du bist immer noch in chroot?
<kai> ?
<kai> ja
<kai> http://pastebin.com/CqVHuUrP
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: CqVHuUrP (at pastebin.com)
<testdr> kai: hast Du nur ein "chroot" gemacht und nicht daran gedacht die sys(etc.) mounts zu setzen?
<kai> doch eigentlich schon, moment
<kai> mount /dev/md1 /mnt/
<kai> mount /dev/md0 /mnt/boot/
<kai> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<kai> mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<kai> cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab
<kai> chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<kai> source /etc/profile
<kai> so habe ich es gemacht
<testdr> kai: ist das richtig - das ist ein 32bit kernel?
<kai> ja.. aus irgendeinem grund
<nagetier> Inge5568, Der von Dir aktuell ausgeführte apt wurde jetzt mitgeschrieben, warum auch immer der zuvor nicht. Lösche mal das Paket gnome-mplayer mittels 'sudo apt-get purge gnome-mplayer' und installiere es neu.
<testdr> kai: nicht aus irgendeinem Grund - Du weißt, dass Du schon immer da nur 32bit hattest?
<kai> habe ich wohl vor ein paar jahren mal ne falsche cd heruntergeladen
<kai> ja, weiss ich
<kai> ist aergerlich, aber auch egal
<testdr> kai: nichts für ungut - es gibt leute, die versuchen mit Gewalt von 32bit auf 64 umzusteigen
<kai> kann sein, hilft mir jetzt nur nicht <(
<nagetier> Inge5568, und schau mal was 'dpkg -l | grep tetris' sagt.
<kai> ;)
<kai> bloeder englische tastatur
<kai> -r
<robert1> hi, sorry daß ich mich einmische, einem vorherigen paste entnahm ich "Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?)" ist das wichtig?
<nagetier> Inge5568, mir ist nicht klar welches der x tetris Pakete, die es gibt, Du genau installiert hattest. Installiere auch das nach.
<kai> robert1: sollte eigentlich egal sein
<robert1> ok
<Inge5568> nagetier, ich weiß auch nicht mehr wie das hieß
<Inge5568> das ist es ja
<Inge5568> sonst hätte ich das doch als erstes gemacht
<nagetier> Inge5568, dann suche Dir eines aus und installiere das.
<Inge5568> aber die sind alle ANDERS!
<nagetier> Inge5568, schau mal ob dpkg da noch eines findest, das führt auch deinstallierte Pakete.
<nagetier> findet*
<Inge5568> dpkg -l | grep tetris
<testdr> kai: sieh mal hier - zu chroot (fehlt so was wie ../dev/pts etc.): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Inge5568> rc  gpe-tetris                                            0.6.4-3                                             amd64        tetris game for small screens and embedded devices
<Inge5568> aber das kann ich nicht ausführen
<kai> testdr: hmm, okay test ich mal
<nagetier> Inge5568, das wurde auch entfernt.. schau mal ob es sich installieren lässt.
<Inge5568> apropos kennt hier vielleicht jemand ein gescheites Tetris, das so ist wie das echte inklusive Musik?
<Inge5568> nagetier, das taucht im Synaptic gar nicht mehr auf
<Inge5568> wieso wurde das entfernt?
<testdr> kai: auf der Seite steht auch ein "Einzeiler" - weiß aber nicht mehr wann ich das ausprobpiert habe - ist länger her.
<nagetier> Inge5568, keine Ahnung, dann scheint es aus der Paketliste aus bestimmten Gründen entfernt worden zu sein.. welche das sind, muss man nachlesen.
<Inge5568> nagetier, wo nachlesen?
<kai> oh
<kai> ich glaube es passiert etwas
<nagetier> Inge5568, auch bei einem Update solltest Du genau nachsehen welche Pakete als zu entfernen markiert sind.
<kai> testdr: w00t! das wars evtl! Auf jeden fall habe ich jetzt wieder ein kernel image in /boot
<kai> mal sehen was nach nem neustart passiert
<kai> brb
<testdr> kai: fein - dann schau in Zukunft öfter mal in das wiki rein - da steht noch mehr nützliches "Zeug" drin
<nagetier> Inge5568, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpe-tetris .. warum es in trusty nicht mehr vorhanden ist, und wann es entfernt worden ist, kann man dort evtl auch herausbekommen.. wie, kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- gpe-tetris (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<kai> testdr: woohoo!
<kai> es hat geklappt
<kai> tausend dank!
<kai> jo, hatte ich ja schon gemacht, aber ich hatte wohl vergessen proc noch zu mounten
<kai> mist
<kai> vielen herzlichen dank <3
<nagetier> Inge5568, quadrapassel
<nagetier> Inge5568, blockout2 fand ich ganz nett, ist aber eher nicht das Original
<stevieh> hmm... für ein ppa kann ich doch auch die Sourcen installieren, oder? Wie interpretiere ich denn, ob bei so nem ppa die sourcen dabei sind? https://launchpad.net/~fnu/+archive/ubuntu/testing-vdr-fnu
<kubine> Title: testing-vdr-fnu : fnu (at launchpad.net)
<ppq> stevieh, guck bei den package details, da sind die tar balls auch drin
<stevieh> jo, habs schon merci. Die src sind bei ppas ja immer auskommentiert
<ppq> achso, den sources.list eintrag meintest du, ok
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-04
<LinuxEinsteiger> Hallo! Kann mir irgendwer erklären wie das mit den Einhängepunkten funktioniert?
<LinuxEinsteiger> Denn ich verstehe das überhaupt nicht.
<julius> Hallo,
<julius> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit Mint auf eine Windows-Freigabe komme?
<jokrebel> julius: Ja - die Leute von Mint ;-)
<julius> hmmm...hab samba mounter installiert....
<julius> und ich scheitere daran, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich ihn starten soll.
<konlux> mount -t cifs \\servername\freigabe /mnt
<konlux> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs?highlight=cifs
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> konlux: das gilt nicht zwangsläufig für ihn da gerade im Bereich der grafischen Oberfläche sich Mint deutlich von Ubuntu unterscheidet - und er scheint ja irgendeinen GUI Mounter installiert zu haben.
<konlux> hmm okay, hätte mal gedacht das sollte da auch klappen...
<TheInfinity> konlux: vermutlich ja, aber das kann man schlecht sagen. Deswegen gibts ja den Mint Support. Die wissen wie das dort genau funktioniert.
<Tjong> Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem RAID Werkzeug mdadm aus?
<nilstab> erinnert sich hier noch wer an meinen fehler kit unity neulich? das ist ein bug in der ubuntuinstallation der nvidiatreiber. kernelheader neu installieren und/treiber über shell installoeren anstatt mit unity rumspielen und neu installieren hilft
<evilmomo> Servus, ich hab hier ne Mint-Kiste, da wird der LG Fernseher als "Goldstar Company Ltd 55" erkannt und es gibt keine kleineren 16:9 Auflösungen als Full HD
<ppq> evilmomo, man kann per modeline eine auflösung erzwingen, auch wenn falsche EDID daten erkannt werden. frag mal die mint-jungs, wie das bei denen geht.
<evilmomo> (wohl aber 4:3 Auflösungen)
<evilmomo> weiß jemand, wie ich da andere Auflösungen rauskriege? 
<Xile> ist der fernseher full hd?
<evilmomo> Xile, müsste eigentlich, full HD geht jedenfalls als Auflösung
<Xile> warum willste dann ne andere auflösung.... bild wird bei nicht nativer auflösung ja qualitativ schlechter
<evilmomo> Xile, der Besitzer der Glotze will die Schrift lesen können und alles
<evilmomo> deswegn lebt er bislang lieber mit einer völlig verzerrten Wiedergabe <kotz>
<evilmomo> aber nicht bei MEINEM Kinoabend
<Xile> dann macht es aber mehr sinn die schrift zu vergrössern anstatt die auflösung runter zu drehen
<evilmomo> das größere Porblem ist aber wie ich grad feststelle, dass die Glotze auf Full HD die Ränder abschneidet
<evilmomo> Man kann auch die Größe nicht mit dem OSD der Glotze einstellen, nur die V- und H- Position
<Xile> was haste denn fürn desktop...mate oder cinnamon?
<evilmomo> Xile,  keine Ahnung
<Xile> geh mal in die einstellungen..da gibts sicherlich irgendwo schriften oder schriftarten... dort drehste mal alles hocj
<Xile> hoch
<evilmomo> xile das hab ich soweit gefunden, aber wenn die Ränder abgeschnitten werden, nützt das alles wenig
<evilmomo> Xile,  kann man das wohl auch per Linux kompensieren?
<Xile> das wird wohl eher ne tv einstellung sein... zoom, breitbild, 16:9, etc... schau mal auf der fb nach ratio, picture size,etx
<stevieh1> fernseher machen meist immer noch per default overscan. 
<stevieh1> das kann man mittlerweile aber für einzelne eingänge ausstellen: stichpunkte wären: vollbild, pc-modus, game-modes...
<Ksoh> Hallo, ich möchte das Kompilieren von Programmen üben. Kennt jemand verschiedene, erstmal kleinere Programme zum kompilieren?
<Longbottom> Ksoh: Lustige Frage, bei der ich nicht weiß, ob ich sie richtig verstehe. Aber mein Tipp wäre: http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/ ;)
<kubine> Title: 99 Bottles of Beer | Start (at www.99-bottles-of-beer.net)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, eine frage zu iptables. ich nutze meinen server auch als router zwischen zwei netzen. aktuell ist der gesamte traffic erlaubt. mein ziel ist es nun 10.1.1.0/24 zu sperren. was auch mit iptables -I FORWARD -s 10.1.1.0/24 -j DROP wunderbar klappt.
<ShiroNeko> allerdings soll der Host 10.1.1.5 auf port 80 weiter erreichbar bleiben. iptables -I FORWARD -s 10.1.1.5 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT zeigt aber keine wirkung
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/PsTca95Q
<kubine> Title: # iptables -nvL FORWARD Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes) pkts - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> die aktuelle FORWARDING tabelle
<mgolisch> ShiroNeko: vermutlich hört er nach dem drop auf weil die regel auch auf den traffic zu diesem host passt
<mgolisch> die reihenfolge der regeln ist also entscheidend
<mgolisch> dh die accept regel muss vor der sein die allen traffic zu diesen netzwerk drop
<mgolisch> +t
<ShiroNeko> mgolisch: danke, das die regeln von oben nach unten abgearbeitet werden ist mir bekannt. daher suche ich noch meinen denkfehler.
<Mike1> Guten Abend! Kann mir jemand eine einfache Verwaltungs-Software für Filme empfehlen? Im Prinzip möchte ich nur einen besseren Filebrowser wo ich zu jeder Datei (am besten auch gleich für mehrere auf einmal) Tags hinzufügen kann
<ShiroNeko> mache extra schon FORWARD 1 -s 10.1.1.5 ... 
<ShiroNeko> mache extra schon FORWARD 2 -s 10.1.1.0/24 -j DROP
<Mike1> ich möchte *nicht* für jede Datei einzeln einen Eintrag anlegen und dann die zugehörige Datei auswählen müssen
<ShiroNeko> damit die ACCEPT regel vor der DROP Regel kommt
<PBeck> Mike1: tabellenkalkulation?
<PBeck> Mike1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medienverwaltung - hier ne übersicht
<kubine> Title: Medienverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> PBeck: da hab ich schon durchprobiert
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Griffith <= das sieht gut aus
<kubine> Title: Griffith › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> das ist alles mehr so für Filmverleih wo man für jeden Film extra einen Eintrag anlegt und nichtmal unbedingt eine Datei dazu hat
<PBeck> Mike1: was möchtest du genau machen? Du hast jetzt filme auf der platte. Was möchtest du mit den zusätzlichen infos machen
<PBeck> ?
<konlux> mikel, tags kann m.E.n. jeder bessere Dateibrowser anlegen und verwalten
<Mike1> also Dolphin kann es nicht o.O
<PBeck> konlux: bei nautilus bestimmt auch raus gepatcht
<Mike1> PBeck: ich möchte die einfach nach Genre, Regisseur etc. finden können
<Mike1> und mit Verzeichnissen und Dateinamen kommt man da nicht besonders weit ;)
<konlux> Hmm okay...ranger kann es
<Mike1> meh, vim-like. Ich kann noch immer kein vim =(
<PBeck> Mike1: ein dot file mit dem dateinamen zum video ablegen?
<Mike1> mhhhhhh
<Mike1> da hab ich dann keine gscheite Übersicht, aber suchen könnte ich, stimmt
<PBeck> bzw. dotfile heißt genauso wie das video und dort dann die infos drin
<PBeck> ist allerdings auch nicht schön
<PBeck> dateien taggen wäre nett - suche gerade danach ob das ein filebrowser kann
<Mike1> im Dateibrowser wäre wirklich am besten
<PBeck> http://tmsu.org/
<kubine> Title: TMSU (at tmsu.org)
<PBeck> Mike1: tmsu sieht auch nett aus, ist allerdings eher nur console
<Mike1> und auch nicht besonders übersichtlich
<PBeck> Mike1: was setzt den kde zum indexieren von files ein?
<Mike1> keine Ahnung, ich verwende nur find
<Mike1> also wenn ich etwas suchen will
<PBeck> und ne tabellenkalkulation wäre dann nicht einfacher?
<PBeck> von wie vielen filmen reden wir den? meist bist doch sowieso schneller mit google
<PBeck> du meintest ja oben du willst keinen eigenen eintrag erzeugen - das musst du aber bei jeder lösung
<PBeck> Mike1: ne option wäre ja noch ein kleines skript das du mit dem namen des films fütterst und dir alle infos in ne textdatei schreibt
<Mike1> http://darkfeline.github.io/dantalian/ das hört sich auch ganz interessant an
<kubine> Title: Dantalian (at darkfeline.github.io)
<Mike1> ich möchte eigentlich nur zu den Dateien nach Lust und Laune Tags hinzufügen können
<PBeck> allerdings auch nur für kommandozeile
<Mike1> mit Vorschaubildern und direkt draufklicken und anschauen
<konlux> mikel, kann das nicht ein player wie vlc?
<mgolisch> filme schaut man nicht so oft normal
<mgolisch> wär mir zuviel  arbeit
<Mike1> darum will ich ja nicht extra für jeden Film einen neuen Eintrag anlegen müssen
<Mike1> bei Animeserien wird es dann ja noch blöder
<Mike1> wenn man 500 Folgen selbst reinklicken müsste
<mgolisch> media center?
<Mike1> nur um sie dann alle mit „One Piece“ und „lustig“ zu taggen :p
<PBeck> Mike1: die programme zur medienverwaltung können doch teilweise selbst infos aus imdb suchen oder?
<PBeck> ist das nicht viel einfacher?
<Mike1> auch erst nach dem man extra einen Eintrag angelegt hat, die zugehörige Datei ausgewählt hat und dann noch den Namen des Filmes ins Suchfenster eingegeben hat
<schnuppi> guten abend
<schnuppi> ich bin frustriert
<Mike1> einen wunderschönen guten Abend, frustrierter schnuppi 
<schnuppi> ja komme mit dem pxe einrichtung einfach nicht zurecht
<Mike1> interessant, ein Kernel Update von meiner 12.04 Kiste sorgt für irgendeinen schlimmen Kernelfehler, dass es sich nichtmal mehr booten lässt o.O
<Hiege> huhu
<VanZan> huhu
#ubuntu-de 2014-10-05
<emi> Hi, ich habe eine samsung x420 notebook mit ubuntu 14.04 drauf und kann die helligkeit nicht regulieren. kann mir bitte wer helfen? danke!!!!
<jokrebel> emi: Oft geht das über Fn-Tastenkombination. (Laptopabhängig)
<emi> ja danke, das weiß ich ;)
<emi> aber das funktioniert ja nicht.
<emi> und? ;)
<jokrebel> emi: Schau mal ob die Tasten überhaupt gehn.
<emi> jokrebel, ja die gehen aber nicht für die helligkeit
<jokrebel> da gibts nen Befehl fürs Terminal wo man prüfen kann, ob die Tastenkombination nen Code produziert.
<emi> ok und weißt du wie?
<jokrebel> xev
<jokrebel> emi: Und wenn sich da was tut, kannst Du eventuell in den Tastatureinstellung was setzen
<emi> jokrebel, sorry, ich versteh das nicht ganz
<jokrebel> emi: Im Terminal "xev" eintippen und mit Enter bestätigen. Bei jedem Tastendruck wird dann in diesem Terminal etwas ausgegeben. Wenn das auch bei der entsprechenden Helligkeits-Tastenkombination der Fall ist, hast Du gute Chancen, es nachträglich über die Systemeinstellungen aktiviert zu bekommen.
<emi> jokrebel: ok er zeigt etwas an wenn die Tastenkombination für Helligkeit gedrückt wird. Ubuntu blendet dann auch oben rechts auf dem Bildschirm kurz die Helligkeitsanzeige ein. Aber es verändert sich nichts. Auch wenn ich über die EInstellungen die Helligkeit verändere ändert sich nichts
<jokrebel> emi: Hm - da hat es mit Samsung-Geräte wohl gerne mal Probleme schon seit längerem. Gibt ein paar ältere Bug-Reports
<emi> ok, danke. 
<DaDa|Urka> moin! Ist es ungefährlich für den Datenbestand, wenn ich ein RAID1 (nVidia Controller) auflöse und versuche die Platten einzeln einzubinden? Eine Platte ist offenbar kurz vorm Ableben und ich würde von der gesunden gerne noch ein Backup machen solange es noch geht.
<stevieh> Im Prinzip ist es ungefährlich, aber warum machst du kein Backup vom Verbund?
<DaDa|Urka> Weil eine Platte offenbar kaputt ist. Der Verbund selbst reagiert nicht mehr wirklich bzw. nur noch sporadisch.
<konlux1> Dada|Urka, ist das ist eigentlich der Sinn vom Raid1 - eine Platte tauschen, wenn sie kaputt ist?
<konlux1> Was willst du sonst machen?
<DaDa|Urka> konlux1: schon klar, allerdings will ich dauerhaft kein raid mehr haben, da mir der platz auch nicht mehr reicht und demnach auch keine neue platte mir kaufen möchte, die es sowieso nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt
<DaDa|Urka> hab die funktionierende Platte im SATA mode gemounted und sichere jetzt erstmal ales
<ufo49> ntos
<testdr> ntos = new tramiel operation system?
<rockenP> Würde ein aktuelles Offline-Ubuntuusers-Wiki ziemlich cool finden. Eine dementsprechende Software, mit der man das komplette Wiki downloaden kann (entsprechend die URLs geändert / Style etc.) und mit der man das Wiki selbstständig aktualisieren könnte (Seiten werden automatisch hinzugefügt, gelöscht, geändert, etc.) wäre eine super Sache. Hätten daran noch mehrere Leute Interesse? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja zusamment
<ppq> !512 > rockenP 
<kubine> rockenP: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ppq> danach war schluss:  Vielleicht könnte man sich ja zusammen
<rockenP> Würde ein aktuelles Offline-Ubuntuusers-Wiki ziemlich cool finden.
<rockenP> Eine dementsprechende Software, mit der man das komplette Wiki downloaden kann (entsprechend die URLs geändert / Style etc.) und mit der man das Wiki selbstständig aktualisieren könnte (Seiten werden automatisch hinzugefügt, gelöscht, geändert, etc.) wäre eine super Sache.
<rockenP> Hätten daran noch mehrere Leute Interesse? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja zusammentun und gucken, was machbar ist.
<ppq> rockenP, ok, also kam das wesentliche durch ;) erkundige dich am besten mal in #ubuntuusers, welche möglichkeiten es gibt
<testdr> rockenP: ich schätze das als typische -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic Frage ein. Niemand hält Dich davon ab das gesamte Wiki lokal zu betreiben.
<PBeck> rockenP: das wiki gibt es schon als downloadbare version
<PBeck> rockenP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Hilfsmittel
<kubine> Title: Hilfsmittel › Wiki › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> in verbindung mit kiwix hat man dann auch eine suche, etc.
<rockenP> PBeck: Das Wiki, das zum Download bereitsteht, ist leider schon veraltet
<PBeck> rockenP: also von einer unabhängigen lösung die einzeln die dateien läd, halte ich nichts. Generiert unnötig traffic.
<PBeck> rockenP: ich würde fbausch anschreiben und um eine aktualisierung bitten. Mal davon abgesehen, dass auch ein jahr altes wiki sehr hilfreich ist.
<PBeck> (ist allerdings kein wiki mann mehr wie es scheint
<rockenP> join #ubuntuusers
<Hiege> huhu
<Satorisanja> Hallo was ist Dateitypenbestimmung mittels magic numbers? Hatte gestern nen update bekommen.
<ppq> geht mit 'file'
<Satorisanja> ppq Danke
<napterk> Hallo, wollt mal fragen, wie ihr die häufig genutzten Befehle in der Konsole verwaltet. Mit der History geht es ja, aber manchmal sind nicht so häufig verwendete Befehle wieder weg und müssen neu gesucht bzw eingegeben werden. Gibt es so etwas wie ein separate History? ich mein jetzt nicht die alias Funktion
<ring0> napterk, ich nutze gerne strg + r zum durchsuchen der history
<_moep_> history |grep bla
<PBeck> napterk: wenn man strg+r drückt und dann eintippt (z.b. vim ) und dann nochmal strg+r drückt werden die vorangegangen befehle auch noch angezeigt
<PBeck> napterk: mit hoch und runter kann man die befehle zuvor und danach auch durchsuchen
<PBeck> (also wenn man z.b. einen befehl von vorgestern in der history hat, sucht man mit pfeil hoch und runter dort weiter)
<bekks> ctrl r und einen Teil des Befehls tippen.
<nagetier> oder eine Datei anlegen und die selber pflegen
<nagetier> schön dabei ist, man kann sie im Netzwerk zentral halten, mitnehmen und dokumentieren
<bekks> Evernote :)
<szoooR> Sind in der Ubuntu-Standardinstallation die Python-Setuptools schon mit dabei?
<koegs> szoooR: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<szoooR> koegs: Kann ich nicht finden. Oder?
<koegs> ich hab nicht gesucht
<koegs> ansonsten hier gucken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Python_Setuptools
<kubine> Title: Python Setuptools › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<markus__> Moin Leute, ich bin momentan mit Ubuntu 14.10 und LXDE unterwegs. Ich habe 2 Monitore, einen am Laptop und einen extern am VGA Anschluss, wenn ich den externen Monitor aktiviert hab werden alle Benachrichtigungen und z.B. das Shutdown-Menü dort angezeigt anstelle am ersten Monitor. Kann ich das irgendwie lösen?
<zy3pD> markus__, arandr installiert?
<markus__> ja, arandr ist drauf, damit kann ich ja aber nicht wirklich viel mehr machen als mit xrandr in der konsole. Der 2. monitor ist unter arandr rechts nemen dem ersten und beide sind aktiviert.
<phillip> markus__: muss den einen halt als primären Monitor einstellen 
<markus__> ja, ich hatte im xrandr schon die --primary option angehängt, aber hat halt auch nichts geändert und es gibt nirgends eine grafische Einstellung dafür um
<jokrebel> markus__: is ja auch noch nicht fertig und released
<ring0> markus__, vielleicht hast du mehr erfolg in #ubuntu-de+1
<markus__> mir wurde vorhin in einem lubuntu channel geholfen, simpel aber effektiv, lxde benutzt wohl eien openbox konfigurator, dort hab ich die nötige einstellung gefunden
<ring0> na dann :)
<markus__> jup, aber danke für den hinweis zum channel ;)
<markus_> hey
<X1> hey, kennt sich einer mit dem cryptswap mount problem aus? wenn ich beim booten den error bekomme, dass cryptswap nicht gemounted werden konnte? ist ein known-bug, und bis jetzt konnte ich keine gscheite lösung dafür finden..
<X1> hab eine verschlüsselte swap angelegt, und das scheint anscheinend jetzt nicht zu funktionieren, bei swapon -s gibt er mir nichtmal eine aus, swapon -a funktioniert auch nicht
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-28
<snooky> #android-dev
<Anticom> morgen zusammen
<Anticom> Ich habe ein Problem mit einem make projekt. Bekomme den fehler, dass predefs.h fehlt. Habe schon die ersten 10 ergebnisse bei google unter "predefs.h missing" durchgeschaut - alle ohne erfolg
<Anticom> läuft immer auf binutils und/oder libc6-dev[-i386] hinaus
<Anticom> ist schon alles auf meiner maschine installiert
<dadrc> Anticom: um welches Projekt geht es und wieso haben die keine ordentliche Doku, welche Abhängigkeiten sie haben?
<Anticom> dadrc: Firmware GPL sourcen von einem Kamera-Hersteller
<Anticom> das Makefile ist eh total verhunzt... musste mich schon ein paar mal verbiegen, um so weit zu kommen, wie ich jetzt komme
<dadrc> dann kannst du im grunde nur gucken, wo das makefile die entsprechenden dateien erwartet und dafür sorgen, dass es sie da findet
<Anticom> hab schon nach predefs.h durch gegreppt, ohne treffer
<Anticom> hatte irgendwo was gelesen, dass irgendeine gcc version in types.h predefs.h included
<Anticom> hab alle möglichen multilib geschichten installiert
<Anticom> aber dieser header ist einfach nicht da :/
<Anticom> also das problem scheint nicht auf das makefile/projekt bezogen zu sein
<Diomedes> Guten Morgen! Ich habe seit einigen Tagen das Problem, dass mein System in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfriert und bin nun etwas ratlos.
<Anticom> Diomedes: das offensichtliche gecheckt? RAM & HDD nicht bis zum Anschlag voll?
<stevieh1> Diomedes: und die logs sagen nix?
<Diomedes> Ich hatte vermutet, dass der RAM das Problem ist, Memtest hatte auch einige Fehler angezeigt, aber das Problem bestehet auch nach einem RAM-Wechsel fort.
<Diomedes> RAM sind momentan so 3GB frei, HDD so 5GB.
<Diomedes> Bzw. /home sind 5GB frei, / sind 12 GB frei.
<Diomedes> stevieh1, wie finde ich die Logs?
<Anticom> Diomedes: /var/log/
<stevieh1> /var/log/syslog z.B.
<Diomedes> Sobald das System einfriert, geht gar nichts mehr, da hilft nur noch ein Reboot.
<Anticom> Diomedes: hast du mal gewartet, ob das system von alleine wieder "auftaut"?
<stevieh1> Diomedes: und ganz sicher, dass da nix mehr geht? Login via ssh von einem anderen System?
<Diomedes> Anticom, vielleicht so 20 Sekunden, länger noch nicht.
<Anticom> Diomedes: Hm also wenn du mal ne viertel Std auf den Rechner verzichten kannst, mach dir das nächste mal nen Kaffee und mach ne Runde Kreuzworträtsel oder so, wenn die Kiste das nächste mal einfriert. :)
<Diomedes> stevieh1, ssh habe ich noch nicht probiert (bin auch kein ganz so versierter Linux-Nutzer :-D ), aber zumindest Wechsel in die Konsole via Strg+Alt+F1 geht nicht mehr.
<stevieh1> Diomedes: würde ich nochmal probieren
<Diomedes> Reboot via Alt+SysRq+b ging noch.
<Diomedes> Syslog habe ich gefunden, steht allerdings viel drinnen, hatte da vorhin auch noch ein paar HDD- und RAM-Tests ausprobiert.
<Diomedes> stevieh1, ssh-Login meinst Du? Puh, dafür brauche ich mindestens eine halbe Stunde, glaube ich. :-D
<stevieh1> Diomedes: ah? apt-get install sshd und auf dem anderen Rechner entweder ssh eintippern oder putty installieren (je nach dem obs linux oder win ist)
<Anticom> stevieh1: haha ich vergesse auch immer wieder, dass der ssh server bei ubuntu ja standardmäßig nicht dabei ist... hast du eigentlich ne ahnung, warum? Nehme an, um die DAU's zu schützen? :)
<stevieh1> k.a.
<stevieh1> mag sein
<Diomedes_> Sorry, nächster Freeze...
<Diomedes_> Ich habe /var/log/syslog mit nano geöffnet, wie kann ich daraus kopieren?
<Anticom> Diomedes_: am besten mit der maus
<Anticom> gibt noch irgendein xclip paket oder so, mit dem man sachen direkt an's clipboard senden kann
<Anticom> hab mir das aber irgendwie nie installiert
<cosmogenia> hallo kann mir jemand den weg weisen wie man eingebettete wmv videos einer webseite speichern kann? beispielseite: http://www.bsm-tv.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=233&Itemid=363
<cosmogenia> das ganze natürlich unter ubuntu
<Diomedes_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12600852/
<Diomedes_> Ist leider sehr viel (und geht sogar noch weiter), bin mir nicht sicher, was davon relevant ist.
<Anticom> cosmogenia: schau mal in den addons von deinem browser. da gibts i.d.R. immer irgendwelche downloader
<Diomedes_> Der Freeze war zwischen 10:01 und 10:03 Uhr.
<Diomedes_> Es gibt übrigens zwei verschiedene Arten von den Freezes.
<Diomedes_> Bei der ersten nimmt der ganze Bildschirm eine Farbe an, z.B. schwarz oder lila. Bei der zweiten Variante friert einfach das Bild ein, dann kann ich die Maus noch 2-3 Sekunden bewegen und dann geht auch das nicht mehr.
<stevieh1> ich würde auf grafik tippen
<Diomedes_> Gibt's eine Möglichkeit wie ich das testen kann (außer neue Grafikkarte)?
<koegs> cosmogenia: alternativ den quelltext der seite angucken, link kopieren und per wget laden
<koegs> im firefox geht das recht einfach, rechte maustaste auf das video, "Element untersuchen" und dann kannst du die URL kopieren
<cc1p> moin
<cosmogenia> danke koegs habe das element untersucht da steht: <embed src="clips/gtbii-elfbhoentrop220315.wmv" type="application/x-mplayer2" name="mediaplayer" showstatusbar="1" showcontrols="1" showdisplay="1" 
<koegs> cosmogenia: mit der rechten maustaste auf "src" und dann "Link kopieren"
<cosmogenia> clips/gtbii-elfbhoentrop220315.wmv ist ja nicht die vollständige adresse
<koegs> den link kannst du dann zusammen mit wget benutzen
<koegs> also der baut dir dann die komplette url
<cosmogenia> http://www.bsm-tv.de/clips/gtbii-elfbhoentrop220315.wmv << das ist die komplette adresse ... juchhu :)
<cosmogenia> danke!
<koegs> gerne
<stevieh1> Diomedes_: in die logs schauen
<Diomedes_> stevieh1, syslog oder noch ein anderes?
<frag5> listen 192.168.0.1:80 default_server; bei nginx kann das sein?
<stevieh1> Diomedes_: evtl. xsessio-errors im Home
<frag5> root /var/www; statt mit html verzeichniss, geht aber nicht
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, ich hab gestern Microsoft Office 2007 mit PlayonLinux installiert, alles läuft wunderbar. Das Problem ist nur, das ich in den Standartprogrammen Microsoft Office nicht winden kann, also bei "Öffnen mit" in der Liste, damit ich es auf Microsoft Office umstellen kann. Wie bekomme ich Microsoft Office in die Liste?
<koegs> frag5: geht es auch etwas besser formuliert? was ist dein problem?
<Anf> Ich kann die Standartprogramme nicht auf Microsoft Office ändern, damit die .docx Dateien immer mit Microsoft Office öffnen, und nicht mit LibreOffice
<frag5> nginx installiert und möchte jetzt auf 192.168.0.1/wordpress im browser eingeben, um es zu installieren, leider geht es nicht, habe root /var/www/html in var/www verändert und oben noch bei listen die ip angegeben in default
<Diomedes_> stevieh1, also xsession-errors steht nicht viel drin http://paste.ubuntu.com/12601083/
<koegs> frag5: was heisst "geht" nicht, wie ist die meldung im browser, was sagt das error log von nginx?
<Diomedes_> syslog scheint bis auf die erste Zeile auch nur der Reboot zu sein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12601092/
<stevieh1> Diomedes_: also wie gesagt, ssh wäre eine variante...
<frag5> hab ich noch nicht nachgeschaut
<Diomedes_> stevieh1, habe leider nur einen Rechner. :-D
<stevieh1> Diomedes_: uh... die GPU ist aus dem Bus gefallen. Drück die mal wieder rein :-)
<frag5> 403
<frag5> wo ist das log?
<koegs> da wo alle logs liegen
<frag5> log file in var/log oder
<Diomedes_> stevieh1, hmm. :-D
<koegs> Anf: mal wieder googlen vergessen? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940522
<stevieh1> Diomedes_: was ist da für ne Grafik drin?
<frag5> directory index of "/var/www/wordpress/" is forbidden, client
<koegs> ja gut, da hast du ja die antwort :)
<frag5> in default auf root auf /var/www/wordpress ändern?
<koegs> frag5: ich hab so ein bisschen das gefühl du weisst überhaupt nicht was du erreichen willst und was du da tust
<frag5> bleibt auf 404
<koegs> eine schlechte kombination, wenn man server betreibt
<frag5> auf apache war das kein problem
<Anf> koegs: ich hab es so versucht, aber Microsoft Office erscheint nicht in dieser Liste bei "Öffnen mit"
<koegs> du solltest mal schauen wie man nginx mit php betreibt, wieso directory listing abgeschaltet ist und wie die rechte aussehen sollten
<frag5> ach ich glaub hab php nihct installiert
<koegs> -.-
<frag5> ;-)
<koegs> Anf: wenn du das Tutorial verfolgst, sollten sich die dateien einfach durch doppelklick öffnen, ich kann das leider nicht testen
<Anf> wen ich einen doppelklick mache, öffnet sich die Datei immer mit LibreOffice. Im Tutorial bei dem ersten Befehl nach/application  kommt da noch was hin?
<Diomedes> Nächster Freeze. Wieder Sep 28 11:17:08 diomedes-desktop kernel: [ 4442.808159] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus.
<k1l_> Diomedes: welchen nvidia treiber nimmst du?
<Diomedes> k1l_, 340.76
<k1l_> von ubuntu? welche karte ists?
<Diomedes> k1l_, die Karte ist eine GeForce GTX 550 Ti. Ist wohl von Ubuntu, bei der Paketverwaltung ist ausgewählt: NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.76 von nvidia-340 werden verwendet (proprietär)
<Diomedes> Habe diese Einstellung auch schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr geändert.
<Diomedes> Wobei das Wort proprietär dagegen spricht, dass es von Ubuntu ist. :-D
<k1l_> ubuntu packt den prop. nvidia treiber in pakete.
<Diomedes> Ah, ok.
<k1l_> evtl versuch mal einen älteren treiber auszuwählen in dem menü und dann gucken ob es nach einem reboot besser ist
<Diomedes> Okay, werde ich versuchen, danke.
<Anf> Ich hab es nach der Beschreibung gemacht, die Koegs geschickt hat im Link. Hat aber teilweise funktioniert, also die Datei mit der ich es gemacht habe, die öffnet sich mit Microsoft Office wunderbar, aber alle anderen geben einen fehler heraus
<Anf> In der Beschreibung steht, das ich in den Ordner ~/.PlayOnLinux/shortcuts soll, aber ich finde den nicht, welche Ordner stehen davor? Im Terminal mit cd ~/.PlayOnLinux/shortcuts komm ich rein, aber ich sehe nicht die Ordner die davor sind
<k1l_> ~ heisst /home/user
<k1l_> und in deinem desktop filemanager musst du erst strg+h drücken damit du die versteckten ordner (die mit einem . am anfang des namens) sehen kannst
<Anf> Super Danke, versuch ich zu finden
<Anf> Habs gefunden, der Ordner war wirklich als versteckt, man musste strg+h drücken, wusste ich aber nicht, da es nicht in der Beschreibung steht 
<Anf> Alles funktionier, alle .docx Dateien werden jetzt mit Microsoft Office gestartet, vielen Dank für die Beschreibung, jetzt hab ich nur die frage, ob ich das selbe alles nach Plan für Excel und Powerpoint auch durchführen soll
<Anf> Ich hab da noch so ein kleines letztes Problem, gestern nach der neu installation von Ubuntu, bekomm ich immer einen Hinweis, das "Das Herunterladen von Datendateien für einige Pakete schlug fehl" Packet: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<k1l> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> das ausführen und dann bitte alles in einen pastebin
<Anf> ok
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12601585/
<k1l> ok. und wo kommt da die meldung=?
<Anf> Meldung kommt immer bei Hochfahren so ein Fenster"Information Verfügbar"
<k1l> sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<k1l> und wichtig ist, du musst die EULA akzeptieren, die dann kommt
<Anf> ok in dem Hinweis steht auch, das ich das Packet deinstallieren soll, dan eine Internetverbindung herstellen soll, und das Packet erneut instllieren soll
<k1l> ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du an dem rechner internet hast
<Anf> hab ich ja, und wo ich die neuinstallation von Ubuntu gemacht habe, war der PC am Lan, deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Fehler kahm
<k1l> <k1l> sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<k1l> <k1l> und wichtig ist, du musst die EULA akzeptieren, die dann kommt
<k1l> du musst die microsoft EULA akzeptieren weil es eine microsoft schrift ist und die dafür die akzeptierte EULA haben wollen
<Anf> Klar, vielen Danke. Werde ich gleich mal versuchen.
<Anf> EULA wurde akzeptiert und das Packet wurde reinstalliert, mal schauen ob nach dem Neustart die Meldung wieder kommt.
<Anf> Ich hab da wieder so ein kleines Problem, ich hab gerade nochmal Microsoft Office mit Wine installiert, jetzt wird auch Microsoft Office in der "Öffnen mit" Liste angezeigt, das Problem ist nur, das wen ich ein .docx Datei öffne, bekomme ich einen Fehler, das MSXML5.0 nicht installiert. Was mach ich nur die ganze Zeit immer falsch?
<penni> Hi. Habe eine .sh Datei auf meinem Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS PC. Wenn ich diese anklicke, öffnet sich aber gedit. Auch den Haken bei "Datei als Programm ausführen" (chmod +x) hilft nicht weiter...
<penni> Die Datei liegt auf einem ntfs Filesystem. Liegt das vielleicht daran?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> einfachster fix: kopieren auf ein unix-dateisystem
<Satorisanja> moin
<penni> dadrc: Ich nutze aber Windows + Ubuntu im Dual-Boot auf SSD und HDD. Auf der HDD sind die Daten für beide Systeme (ntfs). Ist es denn gar nicht möglich dort .sh Dateien auszuführen?
<dadrc> penni: Doch, geht. Beim Mounten als Parameter exec mitgeben, nach users, falls du das benutzt.
<penni> dadrc: Aktuell sieht der Eintrag so aus: UUID=blabla /srv/daten        ntfs    uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000    0       2
<penni> dadrc: Dann einfach hinter das umask mit nem Komma exec anhängen?
<dadrc> ja
<penni> Alles klar, probiere ich mal, danke!
<penni> Anderes "Problem": Mein neuer PC hat Bluetooth und eine beleuchtet Tastatur. Leider läuft beides nicht. Ich vermute mal die Treiber fehlen. Wo finde ich da wohl etwas zu? Der PC ist ein MSI GT72 2QD
<dadrc> penni: Normalerweise Hardware raussuchen (lspci, lshw, ...) und dann nach dem Chip suchen
<dadrc> Oft hilft es, den Kernelmodulen irgendwelche Parameter zu verpassen
<dadrc> Was Bluetooth angeht: Was sagt `rfkill list`?
<penni> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<dadrc> hmmh.
<dadrc> lspci?
<dadrc> bitte als pastebin
<penni> http://pastebin.com/YaZNCkky
<Wanama> Hi, habe 2 Grafikkarten und an jede einen mon, auf der zweiten lassen sich jetzt problemlos qemu-kvm gast Systeme anzeigen. Auf der ersten nicht lässt diese sich so abschalten das nach dem Start, sie wie die zweite deaktiviert bleibt? Die haupt Ansicht würde über einen vncserver laufen.
<Wanama> Hi, habe 2 Grafikkarten und an jede einen mon, auf der zweiten lassen sich jetzt problemlos qemu-kvm gast Systeme anzeigen. Auf der ersten nicht lässt diese sich so abschalten das nach dem Start, sie wie die zweite deaktiviert bleibt? Die haupt Ansicht würde über einen vncserver laufen.
<LupusE> hi
<Wishmaster> Hallo
<Wishmaster> Habe leichte Schwierigkeiten damit, meinen Sound-Frontausgang unter Ubuntu einzurichten
<Wishmaster> http://pastebin.ca/3177454
<Wishmaster> Das mit cat /proc/asound/modules zwei Einträge gleich sind verwirrt mich ein wenig
<Wishmaster> unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren wurde das Ändern der Reihenfolge empfohlen, aber wie, wenn zwei Einträge gleich sind?
<Wishmaster> http://uploadpie.com/yJqW4 erkennt entsprechend auch nur einen Line-Ausgang, und spricht darüber den hinteren an
<nagetier> Wishmaster, schau dir mal die Einstellungen von Pulseaudio an, dort kann man genau bestimmen welche Anwendung welche Karte/welchen Ausgang nutzen soll - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#Hilfsprogramme
<nagetier> falls Pulseaudio bei dir verwendet wird, aber das ist wahrscheinlich
<Wishmaster> Okay
<Wishmaster> Habe auch den Gnome-ALSA-Mixer, damit kann ich zwar den Frontausgang auswählen, aber nur bis zum Ubuntu-Neustart
<nagetier> Wishmaster, insbesondere dieses Werkzeug - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol
<Wishmaster> Okay, hardwareseitig steht die Ausgabe oben also okay aus?
<nagetier> Wishmaster, bei der von dir geposteten Ausgabe könnte es sich um den HDMI Ausgang handeln, der getrennt aufgeführt wird
<Wishmaster> Nein, den HDMI-Ausgang nutze ich nicht
<nagetier> Wishmaster, der wird dennoch aufgeführt#
<Wishmaster> Ja klar
<Wishmaster> Hm, nun kommt was aus dem Vorderen
<nagetier> Wishmaster, will sagen, der wird immer aufgeführt, auch wenn er nicht verwendet wird
<nagetier> jedenfalls in den Grundeinstellungen
<Wishmaster> Ja, das war klar
<nagetier> Ahso, ok
<Wishmaster> Ich wunderte mich darüber, dass der Frontausgang nicht separat erkannt wurde
<Wishmaster> und über  0 snd_hda_intel  1 snd_hda_intel  2 snd_usb_audio
<nagetier> Wenn dort etwas angeschlossen ist, sollte pavucontrol das erkennen.. IMHO aber auch nur dann
<Wishmaster> ist beides angeschaltet
<nagetier> Hm..
<Wishmaster> pavu steuert nun beides an
<nagetier> HW ist so unterschiedlich, kann da nichts festes zu aussagen
<nagetier> Wishmaster, auch das solltest einstellen können
<Wishmaster> Is es denn normal, dass mit cat /proc/asound/modules zwei Einträge den selben Namen haben?
<nagetier> Wishmaster, sieht hier auch so aus
<nagetier>  0 snd_hda_intel
<nagetier>  1 snd_hda_intel
<Wishmaster> weil https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren "Die Reihenfolge lässt sich nun wie folgt ändern:" ->Wie soll das dann gehen?
<Wishmaster> Unt http://uploadpie.com/yJqW4 listet auch nicht vorne/hinten separat auf
<Wishmaster> oha "Analoge Kopfhörer (unplugged)" oO
<nagetier> Sind die Ausgänge den separierbar? .. bin gerade auch überfragt
<Wishmaster> joa
<Wishmaster> aber dieses "(unplugged)" klingt als würde er nicht erkennen dass ein kopfhörer steckt
<Wishmaster> er kann ihn aber über pavu irgendwie nutzen oO
<nagetier> Ja, ist schon ab und an recht verwirrend.. verzweifle hier auch regelmäßig, aber oft klappt es dann doch, irgendwie
<Wishmaster> Ich könnt mal den Rechner aufschrauben und die Kabel checken, aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht so recht daran
<nagetier> aber ich will behaupten pavucontrol ist das Werkzeug, welches man bevorzugt nutzen möchte
<Wishmaster> Hm, solange es die einstellungen nach einem Systemstart beibehält
<nagetier> Wishmaster, tuts hier
<Wishmaster> will das nicht jedesmal umstellen müssen
<Wishmaster> na dann
<Wishmaster> Kopfhörer funktionieren an anderen geräten auch, kann höchstens sein dass das Kabel zum Frontausgang nicht ganz richtig steckt
<Wishmaster> Naja, danke für deine Hilfe, werd den Rechner wohl mal aufschrauben müssen
<nagetier> Wishmaster, bitte, ansonsten melde dich nochmal
 * nagetier ist allerdings am Ende seines Latein
<Wishmaster> ich auch :)
<dreadkopp> moin. jemand da?
<k1l> wer solche fragen stellt hat irc nicht kapiert :)
<k1l> stell einfach deine frage und wenn einer ne lösung kennt wird er sie schon nennen
<dreadkopp> ;) krieg gerade keine netzwerkverbindung auf meinem frischen linux... meine Realtek 8111E wird erkannt und heißt enp3s0 ... der Rechner hängt am Router welcher Ins via dhcp verteilt. nun würde ich mich gerne verbinden via 'dhcpcd enp3s0' ... sagt auch, dass der router eine IP anbietet, bekommt dann aber einen timeout ohne die Verbindung herzustelle
<dreadkopp> n
<k1l> was für ein ubuntu ist das denn genau?
<dreadkopp> gar keins... ist ein arch linux... nicht hauen. eure Community ist größer und fixer :P
<Wanama> dhcpcd enp3s0 probier mal
<k1l> ubuntu nutzt aktuell noch das alte naming schema. frag am besten mal in #archlinux.de da sollten noch genug wach sein zu der uhrzeit.
<dreadkopp> oha, den deutschen channel kannte ich noch gar nicht. danke, ich belästige die Leute da ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-29
<doev> Hi. habe hier eine HD mit 8 aneinander liegenden defekten Sektoren. Angeblich würden diese von Badblocks "repariert" werden, was sich mit smartctl anzeigen lassen würde. Allerdings bleibt der "Reallocated_Sector_Ct"  auf 0 und der "Current_Pending_Sector" auf 1 stehen.
<doev> MAche ich was falsch?
<doev> badblocks -o badblocks.out -svn /dev/sda -b 512 -c 262144
<maxcnc> Guten Morgen Frage zum Pfad wird der in der reihenfolge wie es da steht durchsucht
<doev> maxcnc, https://superuser.com/questions/238987/how-does-unix-search-for-executable-files
<doev> hilft das?
<maxcnc> danke
<maxcnc> eigentlich ist es ja logisch das usr bin vor usr local bin ligt 
<maxcnc> ich ändere eine c in usr local bin und wundere mich warumm da nichts tut in usr bin ligt auch eine mit gleichem namen 
<maxcnc> DANKE
<imox> moin moin ich bin mal wieder am verzweifeln mit postifx ^^ ich habe das wiki gelesen den smarthost korrekt gesetzt mit ner sasl_password datei und auch den absender korrekt gesetzt. dann ein test gemacht bzw. mehrere aber das log hilft mir irgendwie gar nicht weiter. ich seh zwar beim status bounced aber ich weiß nicht warum. kann mir jemand evtl noch einen tip geben? 
<dadrc> imox: kommst du an die logs von der anderen seite ran? die wären wahrscheinlich hilfreich
<imox> hmm wüsste nicht wie
<imox> ich nehm ja 1und1 als smarthost und da sind ja die logs bei 1und1
<dadrc> was steht denn in der bounce-message?
<imox> ich hab halt null infos was falsch ist. username und passwort sollte richtig sein kann mich im webmail damit einloggen und in thunderbird etc. gehts auch 
<imox> wie komm ich an die bounce message ran? 
<dadrc> Du kriegst doch eine Mail zurück, da sollte sowas drinstehen
<imox> ja ich hab aber kein procmail oder so installiert 
<imox> nur postifx ich will ja nur mails versenden nicht empfangen
<dadrc> imox: setz den Return-Path in der mail
<dadrc> Eventuell auch Envelope-Sender
<dadrc> Möglicherweise auch Errors-To, aber der wird eigentlich nicht mehr genutzt
<dadrc> Oder setz dir lokal kurz was auf, was die Fehlermails annimmst
<imox> mit mail -s setzt ich den wie? ich les grad die man page finds aber grad nicht
<dadrc> da stehen wahrscheinlich die infos drin, die du suchst
<dadrc> keine ahnung, müsste ich auch suchen
<doev> Angeblich wird ein defekter Sektor von der Festplattenfirmware automatisch markiert und ein Reservesektor benutzt. Ich versuche das durch gezieltes Neuschreiben auszulösen. Mit dd schreibe ich in den Sektor und bekomme auch einen Schreibfehler. Aber der Sektor bleibt defekt. ???
<imox> dadrc: arrggg local jeztt was aufsetzen dauert wieder ewig
<imox> warum gibst denn keine vernünftigen logs
<dadrc> Weil die Fehlermeldung vom Server auf der anderen Seite generiert wird und der versucht, sie dir per Mail zu schicken
<imox> ja könnte die mail ja ausgelesne werden und mir im log angezeigt werden 
<imox> arrggg
<k1l> doev: mit badblocks testen obs evtl nicht schon zu viele sind
<doev> k1l, es sind acht und laut smartctl sind bisher keine reserve Sektoren in benutzung.
<imox> geht irgednwei nicht man kann wohl kein return path mit mail setzen
<doev> k1l, mit hdparam --write-sector hat es funktioniert. aber wo ist der unterschied zu dd?
<doev> nur komisch, dass Reallocated_Sector_Ct immer noch auf 0 steht.
<rentier_> Wo stell ich das ein, dass Fenster nicht über den Bildschirm hinaus gezogen werden können?
<rentier_> Ich hab es bei Einstellungen-Arbeitsflächen-Seitenränder probiert und die Ränder überall auf 1 gesetzt, nützt nix
<rentier_> aber das gilt wohl nur für das "setzen" neuer Fenster
<rentier_> Fensterverwaltung, Feineinstellung des Fensterverhaltens und Schreibtisch-Einstellungen haben ebenfalls keine entsprechende Option irgendwie
<doev> rentier_, welcher Fenstermanager?
<rentier_> doev default xubuntu, ich weiß nicht wie der heißt
<doev> xfce
<dadrc> xfwm4
<doev> rentier_, du meinst, dass du ein Fenster nicht auf den nächsten Desktop ziehen kannst?
<rentier_> im Einstellungseditor tauchen beide auf anscheinend
<rentier_> doev ich meine, dass ich nicht mal ein einzelnes Pixel eines Fensters über den Rand hinaus ziehen kann
<doev> ok
<doev> keine Ahnung :)
<rentier_> damit nicht dauernd die Scrolleisten WEG sind wenn ich sie brauche
<doev> das mit den Seitenrändern ist mir auch neu. Hat anscheint nur einen Effekt, wenn man mit der Maus den Bildschirmrand berührt.
<doev> Wenn ich die Spracheinstellungen auf Deutsch lasse, kann ich trotzdem die Fehlermeldungen auf der Kommandozeile in englisch bekommen?
<geser> jein, du kannst aber in der Kommandozeile/Terminal jederzeit durch die passenden Umgebungsvariablen die Ausgabesprache ändern
<k1l> LANG=C command
<doev> danke .... wofür steht das C?
<doev> ok, "Die Standardlokalisierung kann mit "C" angesprochen werden"
<snooky> hi leute
<snooky> ich habe folgendes problem. Ubuntu runtergeladen. mit unetbootin auf usb stick gepackt.
<snooky> wenn ich nun eine festplatte im system habe bootet der immer von der festplatte. da ist noch debian drauf das will ich runter haben. was kann ich tuen?
<snooky> Asus VivoPC
<dadrc> Bootreihenfolge von der Kiste umstellen
<snooky> habe ich gemacht
<snooky> er bootet einfach nicht
<snooky> ziehe ich die festplatte raus bootet er vom stick
<dadrc> Dann musst du mal gucken, ob die Kiste irgendwelche bekannten Bugs hat, was die Bootreihenfolge angeht. Vielleicht mal mit F12 beim Booten versuchen, obs da ein Menü gibt oder so
<snooky> ich versuche es jetzt mal mit sd karte
<snooky> von sd karte sollte sich das ja auch installieren lassen, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<snooky> kack UEFI
<skinhd> bitte um hilfe mit meinem usb mount problem, kein mount mehr, auch kein fdisk eintrag, nur dmesg zeigt was an, ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> zieg mal die dmesg sachen nachdem du es eingesteckt hast
<psiklops> H
<psiklops> Hi
<psiklops> wie heisst das tool um portable apps zu basteln?
<jokrebel> skinhd: Und ein fdisk-Eintrag erstellt sich nicht selbst.
<skinhd> mom
<skinhd> http://pastebin.com/9uVnHaas
<k1l_> ist da überhaupt was filesystem mässiges oder partiitonen drauf?
<skinhd> ja
<skinhd> habe verschiedene sticks getestet
<skinhd> normale fat systeme
<k1l_> was für ein ubuntu ist das genau?
<skinhd> desktop 15.10 geupdatet von 14.04
<skinhd> da ging es bereits nicht, meine hoffnung war mit dem update rep. es sich
<k1l_> von 14.04 direkt zu 15.10?
<k1l_> und welchen desktop nutzt du da?
<skinhd> nein, ganz normal die kette eingehalten, unity
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends gvfs-fuse 
<skinhd> das habe ich schon drauf
<k1l_> sudo fdisk -l    in einen pastebin bitte
<skinhd> http://pastebin.com/iP3cqbiu
<skinhd> woher kommen plötzlich die ram disks?!
<k1l_> also ich seh da keinen stick. oder ist es ein 232,9GB großer?
<skinhd> nein eben nicht
<skinhd> das ist ja mein problem
<skinhd> es gehen weder sticks, hds noch sd kartenleser
<k1l_> also mit der vendor id und product id finde ich haufenweise leute, die bei ebay beschissen wurden 
<skinhd> wie gesagt es wurden einige sticks, usw getestet
<skinhd> die ja immer gingen
<k1l_> also die ramdisks sind wohl normal bei 15.10
<skinhd> kurz rebooten
<skinhd> hab es gelöst
<k1l_> mit nem reboot?
<skinhd> In the directory /etc/modprobe.d/ create file gm12u320.conf with the following line:
<skinhd> install usb-storage /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install gm12u320 && /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install usb-storage
<skinhd> hab da mal nen usb beamer installiert...
<k1l_> tjo, da muss man erstmal drauf kommmen
<skinhd> jo
<skinhd> kam mir gerade wieder:)
<Wanama> Wie kann ich dem host so um konfigurieren das die steuerung nur über SSH erfolgt aber zwei verbaute Grafikkarten nur für Gäste genutzt werden?
<Wanama> Ich nutze eine qemu kvm Konfiguration nur lässt sich auf der ersten Grafik Karte kein Gast ausgaben. Module die die karte benötigt wurden schon auf die blacklist gesetzt
<Lothenon> die grafikkarten musst du blacklisten, wenn du möchtest, dass der host diese nicht nutzt. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernelmodule
<Wanama> Steuerung soll dann über SSH erfolgen
<Wanama> Das habe ich schon gamacht
<Wanama> Es wird auch kein login Aug tty1 usw angezeigt aber die Karte ist noch aktiv
<Wanama> Nur soll nach dem starten vom host so wie beim zweiten mon alles dunkel bleiben
<nagetier> sicher dass man die primäre überhaupt deaktivieren kann?
<nagetier> notfalls eine dritte pci einbauen und die im bios primär setzen
<Wanama> Das geht leider nicht
<Wanama> Ist uefi hat keinen PCI mehr
<Wanama> Ich kann ja nicht mal die Karten um stecken weil die auf dem ersten pcie Platz ist braucht drei slots
<nagetier> Wanama, http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/VGA_device_assignment - "VBIOS ROM access" 
<Wanama> Ich hoffe das diese sich deaktivieren lässt. Denn ich kann das system ja auch komplett ohne eine Grafikkarte betreiben oder
<16WAAD0IM> Meldung: /boot ist zu voll. Was kann ich löschen?
<k1l_> alte kernel images pakete
<k1l_> "dpgk -l | grep linux-image" wird sie dir auflisten
<e8400_> Hi, ab wieviel Stunden kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Partitionierung beim Installieren hängt? Er arbeitet seit mittlerweile einer Stunde daran, eine bestehende Partition um 5 GB zu erweitern :-o
<ppq> e8400_, kann durchaus vorkommen, wenn dafür eine (große) andere partition verschoben (heißt: neu geschrieben) werden muss
<e8400_> also es ist eine SSD mit 120 GB, einer 70 GB Partition mit Windows, einer 25 GB Partition mit Xubuntu (die soll um 5 GB erweitert werden) und freiem Speicherplatz von 20 GB
<e8400_> ich bin skeptisch, ob das tatsächlich so lange dauern kann :-o
<ppq> ok, bei einer SSD eher nicht
<e8400_> was passiert, wenn ich es unterbreche?
<ppq> schlimmstenfalls sind die windows- und die xubuntu-partition kaputt
<e8400_> das war meine Befürchtung :D
<ppq> keine sorge. wahrscheinlicher ist, dass nur eine von beiden kaputt ist ;)
<e8400_> lol
<e8400_> gut, Xubuntu sollte ersetzt werden, 50/50-Chance 
<ppq> 120 GB sind btw schon ziemlich ambitioniert für windows UND noch was anderes
<e8400_> auf der SSD ist nur /
<e8400_> home ist auf einer größeren Platte
<ppq> jedenfalls: einfach mal abbrechen, live-system (neu) starten und gucken, ob du die backups rausholen musst
<e8400_> ich schau mal, thx ;)
<e8400_> glücklicherweise hat weder Xubuntu noch Windows Schaden genommen
<e8400_> :)
<ppq> guck an. glückwunsch
<16WAAD0IM> ok, hat geklappt, habe noch im wiki nachgesehen und gepurged, danke.
<k0tze> hallo, gparted hat sich grad bei mir aufgehangen beim aushänger einer microsd, hab es dann nach 5 min per klick beendet, allerdings kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr öffnen. weder top noch htop zeigen es an, jemand ne idee wie ich es abschießen kann?
<bekks> mit "kill". :)
<k0tze> und wie bekomme ich die pid wenn top sie nicht anzeigt?
<16WAAD0IM> kann mich nach Systemupdate nicht mehr anmelden.
<bekks> ps -ef
<jokrebel> killall gparted
<k0tze> hat geklappt danke jokrebel!
<jokrebel> koegs: Gerne
<16WAAD0IM> möglicherweise weil ich alte kernel gelöscht habe und gleich anschliessend das automatische update laufen lassen habe?
<jokrebel> nur ob das auch gut ist so was abzuschießen steht auf nem anderen Blatt k0tze
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: welches ubuntu genau?
<jokrebel> 16WAAD0IM: Was sagt denn ein "uname -a" ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Anf> Guten Abend, ich bin gerade dabei, eine. desktop Datei anzupassen. leider ist die mei mir nicht ausführbar. In diesem Link: "https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien?redirect=no#source-3" unter dem Punkt "Starter ausführbar machen" wird es beschrieben, ich hab da aber nicht gefunden, wie ich es aufheben kann?
<16WAAD0IM> 14.04
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: uname -a?
<16WAAD0IM> wie kann ich den befehl eingeben ohne angemeldet zu sein?
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: drück strg+alt+f1 (mit strg+alt+f7 kommst du zurück). dann dort einloggen
<Anf> Ist es normal, das ich mit dem Terminal mit dem Befehl cd / nicht in einem versteckten Ordner kann, er schreib mir immer Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden?
<16WAAD0IM> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-63-generic #103-Ubuntu SPM..........
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: ok. sei sicher, dass das paket "linux-generic" installiert ist.
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: das kannst du wieder in der tty1 (strg+alt+f1) absetzen
<jokrebel> Anf: cd /home/user/.config zB. sollte schon klappen.
<Anf> ich komm nicht bei /Home/.local mit terminal rein
<k1l_> Anf: vergleich nochmal ganz genau was du geschrieben hast und was jokrebel 
<jokrebel> Anf: Hinter home (klein geschrieben!) kommt auch erst mal noch der entsprechende Benutzername. Und speziell bei .local muss das natürlich dann auch vorhanden sein,
<k1l_> Anf: 1. hast du was vergessen und 2. ist es wichtig auf die groß und kleinschreibung zu achten
<16WAAD0IM> ok, war schon die neueste Version installiert.
<Anf> es klappt wen ich die hälte von dem Pfad nehme, wen ich dan weiter schrittweise Order für Ordner mit cd weiter möchte, gehts nicht
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: ok. dann mach mal folgenden befehl: "mv .config .configbackup"  wieder in der tty1. danach mal ein reboot.
<k1l_> Anf: ab wo nicht?
<Anf> bis cd /home/terzeman/.local/share/applications komm ich wen ich dan weiter mit cd /wine machen möchte gehts nicht, der wine Ordner wird aber bei ls angezeigt
<Anf> ich will nur eine .desktop Datei ausführbar machen, geht es auch anders?
<jokrebel> Anf: Dann zeig doch mal ein "ls /home/terzeman/.local/share/applications" und ein "cd /home/terzeman/.local/share/applications/wine" bitte
<bekks> Anf: cd wine, nicht cd /wine
<jokrebel> jo
<jokrebel> Weil das wär ja im root-Verzeichnis
<Anf> cd wine klappt, aber wen ich auf die Datei bei Eigenschaften gehe, und da den Ort komplett Kopiere und im terminal eine, findet er den nicht
<jokrebel> den Satz hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden und ist aber wohl schon wieder ein ganz anderes Problem.
<jokrebel> Wie "geht man" zB. "auf eine Datei"?
<jokrebel> "und im terminal eine, ... "???
<Anf> bis /home/User/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs komm ich, aber dan komm ich auch mit cd Microsoft Office nicht weiter, obwohl es den Ordner gibt
<bekks> cd "Microsoft Office", dank des Leerzeichens.
<Anf> cd "Microsoft Office" klappt, vielen Dank. Das wuste ich noch nicht 
<jokrebel> wer nutzt schon Leer- oder Sonderzeichen in Datei- oder Verzeichnisnamen. 
<Anf> klar, aber das mit den "" wuste ich nicht :)
<Anf> Wie kann ich den jetzt die .desktop Datei ausführbar machen? Im wiki steht das hier "umask g+wx,o-rx " aber wie ändere ich es?
<k1l_> Anf: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<bekks> Anf: Da steht garantiert nix von umask ...
<Anf> doch, moment
<Anf> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien?redirect=no#source-3
<Anf> der Punkt "Starter ausführbar machen" und dan auf die kleine 3
<Anf> Und dan oben auf " Rechte für Dateien und Ordner ändern"
<k1l_> Anf: etwa so wie da mit rumklicken beschrieben, oder mit chmod wie in der von mir verlinkten wiki seite (und dem abschnitt direkt über den von dir verlinkten)
<Anf> ok, es geht auch mit chmod, aber was genau muss ich ändern, damit die nur ausführbar wird?
<16WAAD0IM> Will noch nicht. Habe inzwischen schon mal im recovery modus gebootet und dpkg durchgeführt. Komme immer wieder auf PW-Eingabemaske.
<bekks> Es geht nur mit chmod, umask macht was anderes.
<Anf> ok, bei chmod steht "a+x oder ugo+x" für ausführbar machen, aber wie ändere ich es?
<bekks> ICh verstehe die Frage nicht, wenn ich mir den ersten Teil deines Satzes ansehe.
<Anf> im wiki steht "a+x oder ugo+x" um die Datei ausführbar zu machen, aber ich ändere ich es?
<bekks> Wie änderst du WAS?
<bekks> Du sagst doch gerade, WIE du es änderst.
<k1l_> Anf: warum machst du nicht einfach chmod +x datei. so wie es auch im artikel von deinem .desktop dateien da steht?
<k1l_> ich zitiere: "Um die umask-Einstellung auch in Nautilus und anderen Desktop-Anwendungen zu setzen, kann es erforderlich sein, zusätzlich die Datei .xsessionrc und .gnomerc im Homeverzeichnis zu erstellen. Darin trägt man den umask-Befehl ein, als würde man ihn im Terminal eingeben (z.B. umask 0007 für u=rwx,g=rwx,o=). Anschließend müssen die Dateien ausführbar gemacht werden (chmod +x ...). "
<k1l_> man beachte den letzten satz
<Anf> wie ändere ich die Datei auf "a+x oder ugo+x"
<bekks> a+x und ugo+x sind Parameter für chmod
<argon18> anf, ugo ist user group others, a ist all
<argon18> und +x heisst ausführen hinzufügen
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: hast du den .config ordner umbenannt wie ich sagte?
<Anf> Das weiß ich, aber wie ändere ich es auf a+x oder ugo+x, damit die Datei ausführbar wird
<k1l_> Anf: was an "chmod parameter datei" verstehst du nicht?
<k1l_> Anf: ich habe doch schon "chmod +x datei"  vorgesagt oben.
<argon18> chmod a+x DATEI
<Anf> bei datei wie genau angeben, nur den namen, oder mit / usw
<k1l_> du machst immer alles viel viel viel viel viel schwieriger als es sein müsste, weil du immer nur die hälfte liest
<argon18> wenn du im richtigen verzeichnis bist nur die datei, sonst den gesamten pfad
<k1l_> Anf: es ist immer das gleiche. wenn du im selben ordner bist: datei. wenn die datei woanders liegt: /pfad/zu/datei
<Anf> ok, alles klar. Ich versuch mal
<Anf> Hat geklappt, das Symbol hat sich geändert von der .desktop Dateil
<Anf> Aber wine zeigt immer noch bei öffnen von Microsoft Office das Wine Symbol an der seite, ich glaub es liegt daran, das der PC jetzt nicht neu gestartet ist
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows.
<16WAAD0IM> mv .config .configbackup habe ich ausgeführt, ohne Effekt.
<Anf> ?
<bekks> Solange du in deiner Desktop Datei kein Symbol angibst, wird das Symbol auch immer das von Wine bleiben.
<Anf> Wieso jetzt windows, da muss man doch auch neu starten
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: und jetzt passiert was, wenn du dich am login screen als der user in den desktop einloggen willst?
<Anf> Ja klar, aber das Symbol ist jetzt geändert, es jeigt aber immer noch das Wine Symbol an
<Anf> *zeigt
<k1l_> Anf: all der heckmeck für icons?
<bekks> ZEig mal deine desktop Datei in einem Pastebin.
<k1l_> Anf: generell einfach libreoffice nutzen und gut ist.
<jokrebel> "Das Symbol ist jetzt geändert" und es zeigt aber immer noch das Wine Symbol an passt für mich nicht zusammen.
<Anf> nein, ich mein doch es leig vielleicht daran, das ich den rechner nicht neu gestartet habe, ich starte mal neu
<bekks> m(
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> Es liegt NICHT an einem Neustart. Zeig mal die desktop Datei in einem Pastebin.
<Anf> Das Symbol in der .desktop Datei hat sich geändert
<Anf> als im Ordner wo die .desktop ist
<bekks> Zeig. die. Datei. in. einem. Pastebin.
<16WAAD0IM> Die Anzeige flackert etwas, dann komme ich zurück zur Passworteingabe.
<Anf> moemnt
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: ok wieder in der tty1 einloggen und dann mit "ls -al" gucken welche dateien in deinem home root:root gehören und nicht deinem user.
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: gerade die .Xauthority ist wichtig.
<Anf> es lag daran, das ich die Datei ja ausführbar gemacht habe, ich hab aber vergessen, die Datei noch zu verändern wie es im wiki stand
<Anf> man muss noch "StartupWMClass=[Programmname].exe" in die .desktop datei eintragen
<Anf> Aber ich kann die Datei jetzt nicht bearbeiten, wen ich sie anklicke geht das Programm an, wie kann ich die Datei jetzt mit gedit öffnen um sie zu bearbeiten?
<k1l_> rechter mausklic, öffenn mit?
<Anf> gibts nicht
<k1l_> was für ein desktop ist das denn?
<Anf> das ist die .desktotp Datei von Microsoft Office Word 2007
<Anf> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/playonlinux ganz unten wird es geschrieben
<k1l_> nein, dein Desktop environment war gemeint
<Anf> ok, und wo finde ich die. Wiel ich dachte es ist die .desktop Datei
<bekks> Du klickst in irgendwas Buntem herum, nachdem Du dich anmeldest. Worin klickst du herum?
<k1l_> Anf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/desktop "desktopumgebungen"
<16WAAD0IM> also .Xauthority gehört dem user (auf dem Rechner gibt es nur einen user)
<Anf> klar, aber wie kann ich die Datei bearbeiten, wie es im Link steht
<bekks> Anf: BEantworte die Frage.
<k1l_> <k1l_> was für ein desktop ist das denn?
<k1l_> Anf: wir sehen nicht wo du da wie wild rumklickst. 
<Anf> Ubuntu Gnome
<k1l_> Anf: und wenn du auf so einfache fragen nichtmal antowrten kannst, dann kann dir hier auch keiner helfen, weil es für die 200 desktops dra draussen jedesmal anders ist.
<Anf> In diesem Link: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/playonlinux ganz unten steht, das man die .desktop Datei bearbeiten soll, wo finde ich die Datei?
<bekks> Dort wo Du sie vorhin bearbeitet hast.
<Anf> ok, aber ich kann Sie nicht mit dem gedit öffnen
<bekks> Dann starte gedit und öffne sie.
<Anf> wen ich sie anklicke startet das Programm, ich kann Sie nicht mit gedit öffnen
<Anf> ok, versuch ich mal
<Anf> ich hab die Datei jetzt wie in der Beschreibung bearbeitet und StartupWMClass=[Programmname].exe hinzugefügt, das Symbol ist aber immer noch das von Wine
<k1l_> hast du auch [Programmname] angepasst?
<Anf> nicht wiklich, welche name kommt da den rein, wo finde ich die [Programmname].exe
<Anf> Also wo hab ich die .exe Datei, damit ich den namen kopieren kann
<bekks> Zeig. die. Datei. in. einem. Pastebin.
<Anf> ok, welche Name soll den da jetzt rein, der von 2007.lnk?
<16WAAD0IM> onboard nvidia, ca. 6 Jahre alt.
<bekks> Anf: Nein. Lies was ich schrieb.
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: installiere mal den nvidia treiber "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Anf> hab ich ja
<Anf> bei Exec was da steht, aber welchen Namen den, es ist voll verwirrend
<sash_> Excel?
<sash_> =SUM(A3:A6183)
<Anf> Nei da steht Exec
<k1l_> Anf: der programmname steht in der .lnk datei, die du in der .desktop datei doch angibst.
<Anf> also als name nicht [Programmname.exe ] sondern 2007.lnk
<k1l_> Anf: ganz im ernst. du hast gar keinen überblick und bist hoffnungslos verzettelt. vergiss einfach mal die schönheitsreperaturen wie icons, bis du dich da besser eingearbeitet hast und nicht dauernd alles vermischt und es somit 100facher aufwand für alle bedeutet
<16WAAD0IM> Sorry, das ist die grafikkarte an dem rechner von dem ich schreibe. Der kaputte weiss ich gerade gar nicht, was da drin ist. Aber das Hintergrundbild wird bei der Passworteingabemaske astrein dargestellt.
<Anf> Ich verstehe es ja, aber bei der Beschreibung steht [Programmname.exe] wo finde ich die
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: "lspci" gibt das aus
<k1l_> Anf: das wurde dir von mir einmal und von bekks schon 3 mal erklärt
<Anf> Mir wurde nichts über diesen Namen gesagt, welchen ich da einfügen soll
<k1l_> weil wir den nicht riechen könnne
<k1l_> der steht in der .lnk datei, die du in der .desktop datei angibst
<16WAAD0IM> Is auch ne Nvidia, GT218M
<k1l_> Anf: wir wissen nicht was du wo in deinem system rumgefummelt hast und was du wo gerade am rumklicken bist. 
<bekks> Anf: < bekks> Das Programm, das in der .lnk Datei referenziert wird, ist gemeint.
<bekks> Anf: Es wurde Dir gesagt. Jetzt bist du an der Reihe, ein kleines bisschen mitzudenken.
<Anf> ok, ich glaub ich habs
<Anf> moment
<Anf> Wen ich in den Ordner gehe, wo die Datei .lnk ist, heißt die Datei da Microsoft Office 2007.lnk, aber ich brauch ja eine exe wie es ja im wiki steht
<k1l_> Anf: sagmal machst du das extra?
<k1l_> ich kopiere jetzt nochmal genau den satz, der dir mehrmals schon gesagt wurde:
<k1l_> <bekks> Anf: < bekks> Das Programm, das in der .lnk Datei referenziert wird, ist gemeint.
<k1l_> jetzt nochmal für die aller langsamsten : <bekks> Anf: < bekks> Das Programm, -----------> das in der .lnk Datei <--------------- referenziert wird, ist gemeint.
<k1l_> -----------------------------------------> in <----------------------------------------------
<k1l_> wenn du es jetzt nicht gecheckt hast, dann nehm ich dir den computer führerschein wieder weg
<16WAAD0IM> Meldung: nvidia-current ist die neueste Version (und wird nicht installiert)
<Anf> die .lnk Datei heißt  Microsoft Office 2007.lnk aber der Name geht nicht, und ich sehe da nichts mit exe
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: ok. dann mal "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: danach nen neustart und gucken ob er dann einloggen kann.
<Anf> Die Namen "Microsoft Office 2007.lnk" und "Microsoft Office 2007.exe" gehen nicht, welche Namen gibt es den noch
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: das problem ist wohl, dass er den 3d treiber nicht aktivieren kann. aber das ist ohne die ausführlichen logs nicht so einfach zu untersuchen. deswegen erstmal mit dem offenen treiber (also den nvidia runterschmeissen) probieren um zumindest komfortabel in den normalen dsktop zu kommen
<Anf> Was versteht ihr unter referenziert?
<k1l_> Anf: scroll hoch lies es nochmal
<k1l_> Anf: du guckst immer nur auf die datei anstatt in die datei
<Anf> die .lnk Datei kann ich auch nicht öffnen
<k1l_> und wenn du das nichtmal kapiert hast, dann hat das hier keinen sinn. dann geh zu einer linux user group oder stammtisch oder ccc hackspace und schau, dass du da einen findest, der dir das mit engels geduld im echten leben erklärt und hilft
<Anf> Könnt ihr mir nicht einfach den Namen sagen? Bitte
<k1l_> Anf: der steht in der kack datei, die du zu unfähig bist reinzugucken
<Anf> Ich kann die .lnk Datei nicht angucken
<k1l_> dann vergiss die icons
<Anf> konnte die .lnk Datei mit gedit öffnen, die Datei heißt WINWORD.exe
<Anf> Icon wird jetzt richtig angezeigt, vielen herzlichen Dank. Wieso steht dan einfach bei der Beschreibung in Wiki nicht, das man den Namen.exe aus der .lnk Datei nehmen muss?
<k1l_> Anf: das wurde dir vor 27min. bereits gesagt
<16WAAD0IM> Ich komm wieder rein. Dafür ist /boot jetzt wieder voll. :-D:-D:-D
<Anf> Ja, eigendlich schon, ich hab nur nicht verstanden, das der Name IN der Datei ist. Aber trotzdem, wieso steht es nicht im Wiki? Da steht nur, [Programmname.exe] man weiß ja aber nicht, das der Name in der .lnk Datei ist
<k1l_> 16WAAD0IM: komm mal mit nem irc client von dem system hier her.
<bekks> Anf: Es wurde dir fünfmal gesagt. Inklusive der Erklärung was "in" bedeutet.
 * bekks zerreist den Anf'schen Computerführerschein in kleine Fetzen.
<k1l_> Anf: selbst wenn es im wiki haarklein erklärt würde, hättest du es garantiert nicht gelesen. also müßig das jetzt hier auf andere abzuwälzen
<Anf> ok, es stimmt. Ich gib es auch zu, ich ließ nicht immer alles genau. Aber in diesem Fall war es wirklich komisch. Aber in den meisten fällen, ist mir das Gute Ubuntu Wiki auch ausreichend :)
<jaxx1> aka 16WAADOIM
<k1l_> jaxx1: ok, brauchen jetzt einige informationen , die am besten immer bei paste.ubuntu.com oder ähnlichem reinpacken und dann den neuen link hier ins irc.
<k1l_> jaxx1: starte mal mit "uname -a", "lsb_release -a" und "lspci" und "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" und "ls -al /boot"
<jaxx1> uname -a
<jaxx1> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-63-generic #103-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 14 21:43:30 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12617990/
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618032/
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618060/
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618088/
<k1l_> ok
<k1l_> jetzt noch ein "df -h" bitte
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618134/
<k1l_> ok, ist das ein besonderes system? ich seh da noch überreste von 2.6er kernel und irgendwie stimmen die kernelpakete nicht mit den installierten kerneln nicht überein
<jaxx1> es ist kein besonderes system
<jaxx1> lediglich noch ein windows mit drauf
<k1l_> jaxx1: ok, dann machen wir jetzt erstmal die schnelles skarpell methode um platz zu schaffen
<k1l_> jaxx1: im terminal: "cd /boot" dann "sudo rm initrd.img-3.13.0-62-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-61-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-59-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-37-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-36-generic initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic"
<jaxx1> ok, hat gewirkt: /dev/sda5       265M    150M  101M   60% /boot
<k1l_> jetzt ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" im terminal. dann die ganze ausgabe bitte wieder in einen pastebin
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618403/
<k1l_> ok, bitte noch ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618454/
<k1l_> ok, du hast auch noch das partner repo von oneiric aktiv.
<jaxx1> sollte ich das ändern?
<k1l_> mach mal "sudo /etc/apt/sources.list" und dann runtergehen mit dem cursor und in der zeile "oneiric" in "trusty" ändern. dann strg+o und dann strg+x zum beenden.
<Longbottom> k1l_: Da fehlt der editor.
<k1l_> jaxx1: stimmt: der erste befehl lautet "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<k1l_> Longbottom: danke
<Longbottom> k1l_: Gern geschehen;)
<k1l_> jaxx1: klappts?
<jaxx1> Geschafft. Da wird sich meine Schwester aber freuen! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
<k1l_> warte mal
<k1l_> mach erstmal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l_> damit der auch das neue partner repo wieder einliest und evtl updates installiert
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618876/
<jaxx1> immer is was:)
<bekks> Immer ist der User schuld... :)
<k1l_> jaxx1: "sudo apt-get clean", dann "sudo apt-get update"
<jaxx1> mault immer noch
<k1l_> mach mal bitte ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in einen pastebin
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12618963/
<k1l_> jetzt bitte ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12619051/
<k1l_> "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oneiric-partner.list*"
<bekks> oneiric?
<jaxx1> jetzt ist es durchgelaufen.
<k1l_> ok. jetzt müssen wir nochmal nach den kerneln gucken und nach dem nvidia treiber
<k1l_> "dpgk -l | grep linux-image"
<jaxx1> nvidia mach ich morgen selber, muß bald in die heia.
<k1l_> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-68-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<k1l_> danach nochmal sicherheitshalber: "sudo apt get install linux-image-generic"
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12619153/
<jaxx1> E: Ungültige Operation get
<k1l_> wobei?
<jaxx1> sudo apt get install linux-image-generic
<jaxx1> E: Ungültige Operation get
<k1l_> sudo apt get install linux-generic
<jaxx1> sudo apt get install linux-generic
<jaxx1> E: Ungültige Operation get
<stevieh> ein - hilft
<k1l_> achjo, apt-get
<stevieh> jayjayjay
<jaxx1> gut, bis zum nächsten mal, gute nacht. muß in 4,5 stunden wieder raus.:-D
<k1l_> bb
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-30
<Guest60405> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu Rechner (15.04 mit Gnome Desktop) Seit heute startet er nicht mehr. Es kommt noch der Bootmanager, leider bleibt er aber kurz vor der User Anmeldung hängen. Für mich sieht das aus, als ob er irgendwie in ner Endlosschleife sitzt. Alle 20 Sek. flimmert der Bildschirm 2x kurz auf. Ich hab den Recovery Modus zum starten schon versucht und dort den...
<Guest60405> ...failsafeX Mode probiert, da komm ich aber auch nicht weiter. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen. Ich muss an dem Teil heute noch arbeiten. Vielen Dank
<stevieh> Lembert: das sieht so aus, als ob die Grafik da klemmt... kommst du mit CTRL-ALT-F1 auf die Konsole?
<Lembert> stehvieh: während er in der Schleife hängt komm ich damit nicht in die Konsole
<Lembert> stehvieh: aber über den Recovery Mode komm ich auf ne Rootkonsole
<stevieh> na, das ist doch schonmal was.
<stevieh> log dich da mal ein und versuche X zu starten. 
<Lembert> einloggen? ich hab da den root user vor mir
<stevieh> hmm... probiert mal startx zu machen
<Lembert> fatal server error, could not create lock file .....
<stevieh> schick mal die GEsamte Ausgabe in ein pastebin 
<stevieh> und - wenn es denn exisitiert - ein /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lembert> existiert, aber ist leer
<Lembert> wenn dann gibts ne xorg.0.org.old
<Lembert> mit aktueller uhrzeit
<Lembert> aber die pasten ist glaub ich schlecht, so wie das aussieht hab ich im recovery mode kein netzwerk
<stevieh> da dürfte drin stehen, was ihm nicht schmeckt.
<stevieh> was hast du denn? Ethernet oder wlan?
<Lembert> ethernet
<Anticom> Morgen zusammen. Hat zufällig noch jemand gestern ein update gefahren und seitdem probleme mit VirtualBox (5.0.4) ?
<stevieh> Lembert: dhclient eth0
<Lembert> stehvieh, keine reaktion
<stevieh> ifconfig eth0 sagt nix sinnvolles?
<stevieh> oder hast du da kein dhcp drauf?
<Lembert> doch sagt was sinnvolles, nur keine ip
<Lembert> normalerweise bekommt er die ip schon per dhcp
<stevieh> dann musst du halt selbst verstehen, was in der xorg.0.log steht
<stevieh> dhclient sollte es eigentlich geben und gehen?
<Lembert> dhclient existiert
<stevieh> dann starte das mal mit -v , was da nicht geht...
<Lembert> cant create /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases ... read only filesystem
<stevieh> ah.
<Lembert> anschließend alle 2sek ein dhcpdiscover
<stevieh> mount -o remount,rw / 
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus?redirect=no
<Lembert> so, jetzt kommt die meldung nicht mehr, bleibt aber trotzdem in der dhcpdiscover schleife hängen:D
<stevieh> und das ist das richtige netzwerk?
<Lembert> wie das richtige?, der hängt da seit ewigkeiten an dem router
<stevieh> vielleicht hast du ja noch ein eth1 oder so
<Lembert> ne hab als interfaces nur eth0 und lo hier
<stevieh> dann hab ich auch keine idee, warum dhclient nicht gehen sollte
<stevieh> wenn nicht, gib ihm ne statische Adresse, aber schau erstmal, ob das link lämpchen blinkt
<Lembert> och neee, sohn hats kabel rausgezogen -.-
<stevieh> haha
<Lembert> hab ne ip
<Anticom> ba dum tsssssssss :D
<stevieh> du hast gar keinen SOhn :-)
<Anticom> lol
<Lembert> nicht nur einen, aber der große krabbelt nicht mehr
<Anticom> stevieh: kannst du mir wegen meinem VM problem helfen eventuell? #vbox scheint tot zu sein ._.
<Lembert> wie heistn das cmd tool zum pasten
<stevieh> Anticom: nö, ich mag vms nicht
<Anticom> Lembert: "apt-cache search pastebin" :)
<stevieh> Lembert: guggstu topic
<Anticom> stevieh: ich auch nicht, aber brauch sie für die arbeit :/
<Lembert> stehvieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12622778
<stevieh> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<stevieh> hast du nen neuen kernel bekommen und das nvidia modul fehlt
<Lembert> ok
<Lembert> kann man das nachinstallieren?
<stevieh> na, diesen Satz wirst du wohl in Google eintippen können ;-)
<Lembert> eigentlich schon, die einen sagen ich benötige ein nvidia-xxx package die anderen sagen ich brauch nur ein "nvidia" package
<stevieh> ich habmir den nvidia scheiss mittlerweile abgewöhnt. Aber schau halt mal mit dpkg -l | grep nvidia, was du so hast
<stevieh> herrje, das seh ich ja jetzt erst: "Adding input device Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse"
<stevieh> damit kann das natürlich nicht gehen :-)
<Lembert> hä was?
<stevieh> war ein scherz
<Lembert> ^^
<Lembert> hab nix anderes hier
<Lembert> paste.ubuntu.com/12622804
<Lembert> die hab ich
<Lembert> installiert
<Lembert> soll ich mal nvidia ohne nummer dahinter installieren?
<stevieh> installiert isses ja schon
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/173721/how-do-i-update-my-nvidia-modules-after-updating-my-kernel
<Lembert> ok, danke, dann teste ich mal nvidia-current
<Anticom> Hab das Problem in guter alter windoof manier gelöst: einfach VirtualBox neu installiert :0
<Lembert> stehvieh, der bleibt nach nem neustart trotzdem hängen
<stevieh> ab in den recovery mode und remounten und dann mal mit startx schauen, was er wirklich so sagt
<Lembert> bin dabei
<Lembert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12622828
<Lembert> selber fehler wieder
<Lembert> failed to load
<stevieh> was hast du denn gemacht?
<stevieh> vorher?
<stevieh> also mit den "nvidia-current" testen?
<Lembert> naja das paket installiert und neu gestartet
<stevieh> das war sicher noch nicht installiert?
<stevieh> mach das mal mit dem reconfigure
<Lembert> dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current ???
<stevieh> ja, oder was sonst noch an nividia zeugse da ist
<Lembert> current macht er, aber bei 331 und 340 heists, es ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
<nagetier> warum sind da so viele nvidia pakete installiert?
<stevieh> ja, eine interessante frage.
<stevieh> weg mit ;-)
<nagetier> +1
<Lembert> keine ahnun
<stevieh> mach sie weg
<Lembert> ok also 331 und 340 weg
<Lembert> ok is weg
<Lembert> neustart oder soll ich vorher noch was anderes machen?
<stevieh> dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current  gibt was aus?
<Lembert> nichts
<Lembert> läuft ohne fehler durch
<stevieh> apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<stevieh> und dann mit startx nochmal schauen
<Lembert> bricht ab
<Lembert> logfile ist leer
<Lembert> am screen hab ich nen haufen fehler
<nagetier> was sagt denn das log im /home ?
<Lembert> welches? .xauthority ist leer und xseesionserror steht nicht viel, nur was von datei nicht gefunden
<nagetier> komme gerade nicht auf den namen.. war das nicht etwas mit nvidia.. kA
<nagetier> Lembert, und welche wurde da nicht gefunden?
<stevieh> na, dann schick mal die ausgaben von startx ins pastebin
<Lembert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12622880  > .xsession-errors
<Lembert> wenn ich "startx > startx.txt" mache, wird die datei zwar angelegt, aber bleibt leer
<nagetier> auch würde ich startx als root meiden
<nagetier> oder bist du kein root?
<stevieh> ahwas
<Lembert> doch bin root
<nagetier> schmeißt alles runter, was mit nvidia zu tun hat, und dann nochmal sauber ein passendes installieren
<nagetier> ist eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf vorhanden?
<nagetier> oder darunterligend etwas angelegt worden? .. wech sichern
<Lembert> nee da ist keine xorg.conf
<Lembert> x11 verzeichnis existiert mit inhalt
<Lembert> soll das komplett alles weg? paste.ubuntu.com/12622804
<nagetier> ja, da müsste man jetzt schon genau suchen.. kA, lass es, hau die Pakete runter, und installiere eines sauber neu.. so würde ich jetzt jedenfalls vorgehen.. obs zum Ziel führt ist noch unbekannt
<Lembert> ok, und was soll danach installiert werden?
<nagetier> welche GPU ist genau vorhanden
<nagetier> Lembert, mit der Info mal auf die nvidia-Seite gehen und schauen welches Paket unterstützt wird
<nagetier> also welche Versionnummer.. die dann vom Paketmanager installieren lassen
<nagetier> evtl. ist -current nicht mehr das passende
<nagetier> oder was meinst du, stevieh ?
<Lembert> ha da ne alte, geforce gtx 295 oder 285 glaub ich
<Lembert> hab
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall mal das ganze nvidia zeugse wegputzen bis auf current. und schauen, ob es mit der karte issues gibt. 
<stevieh> aber wie gesagt, ich schau bei solchen Fehlern solange mit startx, bis es läuft.
<stevieh> geht am schnellsten.
<nagetier> Lembert, laut nvidia soll 340.93 aktuell sein
<nagetier> bzw. der zuletzt unterstützte
<Lembert> hab jetzt alles weg, aber mit dpkg -l | grep nvidia werden die pakete trotzdem noch angezeigt
<nagetier> aber mit "war mal" markiert
<nagetier> vermute ich
<Lembert> wenn rc war mal heist
<Lembert> dann schon
<nagetier> Lembert, um auch das weg zu bekommen, nimmt man purge, und nicht remove
<Lembert> oh ok, habs mit apt-get remove gemacht
<Lembert> muss ich nochmal alles?
<nagetier> und nicht nur das, purge entfernt auch die Konfigurationen
<nagetier> kA obs nachträglich geht, ist aber nicht wild.. wobei die evtl. bestehenden configs probleme machen könnten, aber nicht müssen
<Lembert> ok hab mit purge alles weg gemacht
<Lembert> jetzt seh ich nix mehr
<nagetier> Lembert, klappte das im Nachhinein?
<nagetier> stimmt, geht.. meine mich zu entsinnen
<nagetier> Lembert, jetzt hau <=340.93 drauf
<Lembert> apt-cache gibt mir damit das paket nvidia-340
<Lembert> stimmt schon oder?
<nagetier> joa
<Lembert> ist nun installiert
<Lembert> startx oder kommt noch was drauf?
<nagetier> Lembert, wenn auch nicht wirklich nötig.. starte neu, melde dich als normaler user an.. wenn möglich
<nagetier> so kannst jedenfalls garantieren das sämtliche zuvor verwendeten Module entladen worden sind
<Lembert> nochmal im recovery starten oder normal?
<nagetier> normal
<Lembert> problem vom anfang besteht weiterhin
<Lembert> :(
<nagetier> puh
<nagetier> also immer noch dieses Gezucke vor Anmeldebildschirm?
<Lembert> richtig
<nagetier> hmm
<stevieh> recovery, startx und zeigen, was er sagt.
 * nagetier würde auch nouveau mal versuchen
<nagetier> wenn das jetzt auch nicht DIE Lösung ist
<stevieh> erstmal klar stellen, ob er module findet.
<stevieh> vielleicht ist da auch einfach was ganz anderes vergurkt
<Lembert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623013
<Lembert> bei startx steht am schirm was von modprobe .... could not find module nvidia340
<Lembert> in der log steht wieder das  Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<Lembert> was ist ouveau?
<stevieh> ist 340 current?
<Lembert> nouveau
<Lembert> wo sieht man das
<stevieh> apt-cache showpkg nvidia-current
<Lembert> und was von der ausgabe intressiert dich?
<stevieh> alles ;-)
<Lembert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623041
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/nvidia/nvidia
<nagetier> (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled gefällt mir nicht
<Lembert> auf der wikiseite steht auch der 340er treiber
<Lembert> aber komm da auch nicht weiter
<nagetier> Lembert, zeige mal ein lsmod
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DKMS#Kernelquellen-nicht-installiert
<Lembert> paste.ubuntu.com/12623081
<nagetier> Lembert, was sagt 'sudo modprobe nvidia'?
<Lembert> could not find nvidia_340
<Lembert> woher bekomm ich das
<nagetier> KMS ist das Problem
<Lembert> sagt mir nix, wie lös ich das?
<stevieh> siehe link oben
<nagetier> Lembert, installiert 'apt-get -f install' Pakete nach?
<k1l> was sagt "uname -a"?
<Lembert> aber ich hab doch den nvidia_340 schon installiert
<nagetier> Lembert, ja, aber der Kernel weiß davon nichts
<nagetier> und dort könnte das Problem liegen
<Lembert> paste.ubuntu.com/12623116  uname -a
<k1l> ist das ein 14.10?
<Lembert> also apt-get -f install nvidia_340 ?
<nagetier> ne
<nagetier> so wie es schrieb
<Lembert> ja
<Lembert> ok
<k1l> "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<k1l> und gedanklich solltest du dich schonmal auf ein upgrade auf 15.04 vorbereiten. und dann auf das upgrade auf 15.10, denn auch 15.04 hat nur noch 3 monate support. 14.10 ist schon tot.
<Lembert> das apt-get -f install installiert nichts nach
<Lembert> linux-generic wird installiert
<k1l> dann haben dir sicher die header gefehlt. pack da mal die gesamte ausgabe in einen pastebin wenn es fertig ist
<nagetier> hört sich gut an
<Lembert> welche ausgabe?
<k1l> "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<Lembert> ähm, die ist ewig lang, und ist schon vorbei
<k1l> bist du am desktop mit nem offenen terminal? oder in einer tty?
<Lembert> revocery
<nagetier> tty
<Lembert> als root
<k1l> ja dann schau mal bitte selber, ob er nun die passenden kernel-header installiert hat oder ob die schon da waren?
<nagetier> k1l, und anschließen nvidia reinstallieren?
<nagetier> +d
<Lembert> also modprobe nvidia_340 kommt not fund
<Lembert> found
<k1l> nee, eigentlich sollte dkms da die module schon gebaut haben.
<k1l> aber kann sein, dass er jetzt eh nen neuen kernel bekommen hat.
<Lembert> und nun startx?
<Lembert> oder komplettter neustart
<nagetier> stimmt, sollte, wenn alles ok ist, ja automagisch ablaufen
<k1l> Lembert: nein, nie startx
<k1l> damit zerballerst du dir nur die rechte
<k1l> mach mal nen neustart und guck ob es geht
<Lembert> wohoooooooo
<nagetier> kk
<nagetier> mehr will man gar nicht hören :)
<Lembert> da kommt ne meldung, system program problem detected
<Lembert> ansonste funzt alles wunderbar
<k1l> Lembert: und jetzt musst du dir gedanken übers backup machen damit du auf 15.04 aktualisierst :)
<Lembert> dann sag ich schon mal herzlichen dank
<Lembert> kann man sich hier irgendwie revanchieren?
<Lembert> war ja ne schwere geburt
 * nagetier wäre für Bier
<Lembert> kein problem, ich komm aus ner gegend in der es alle 10km ne brauerei gibt
<Lembert> :D
<nagetier> :) alles gut, Lembert.. viel Spass, und arbeite gut
<Lembert> vielen dank nochmal
<Lembert> :)
<AndChat|479316> Wie kann ich meinen nick aus dem irc schmeissen?
<AndChat|479316> Bin noch am pc angemeldet
<k1l_> /msg nickserv help
<k1l_> die commandos sind recover und dann release
<AndChat|479316> Steht da nicht
<k1l_> oder erst mit ghost
<snooky> Ja
<snooky> :)
<jokrebel> hab unter lubuntu 14.04 das Problem, dass die Taskleiste (u.A.) zum herunterfahren/abmelden nicht da ist. Wie kann ich mich aus X abmelden ohne dieses Panel zu haben?
<ppq> jokrebel, alt+f2, dann gnome-session-irgendwas
<ppq> ach lubuntu, verlesen
<ppq> lxde-logout
<ppq> das ist wohl der befehl
<jokrebel> eh zu spät - ich hab nochmal von vorne mit Installieren begonnen 
<stevieh> oder so
<tokam> Ich möchte gern Skype Gespräche um Interviews für einen Podcast zu führen aufzeichnen. Mit welchen Programmen geht das?
<tokam> Außerdem möchte ich gern Audiodateien schneiden.
<stevieh> schneiden und co ist audacity. Aber aufzeichnen glaub ich eher nicht. 
<jokrebel> Ist auch rechtlich bedenklich
<tokam> jokrebel: ist doch abgesprochen
<k1l_> tokam: guck mal hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tokam> danke
<tokam> ich glaube audacity hat sich gerade aufgehangen.
<tokam> wie kann ich einen teil einer Spur verschieben?
<mrkramps> kennt jemand ein werkzeug, dass textbereiche aus-/beschneiden kann und zeichenweise statt byte-weise arbeitet?
<ppq> keine ahnung was du damit meinst :o
<mrkramps> sowas wie `cut`, dass aber nicht byte-weise arbeitet
<ppq> cut kann doch sowohl byte- als auch character-weise arbeiten, mit -b und -c
<mrkramps> ppq, `info cut` behauptet was andered
<mrkramps> --andred ++andered
<mrkramps> -.-
<ppq> huh? bei mir steht in 'info cut' -c auch mit drin
<mrkramps> Select for printing only the characters in positions listed in CHARACTER-LIST.  The same as `-b' for now, but internationalization will change that.
<ppq> jo
<ppq> tatsache, das geht nach byte, hätte gedacht dass das 4 byte große unicode chars erkennt
<ppq> dann will ich nichts gesagt haben :)
<mrkramps> ppq, ich weiß das auch erst seit gestern :(
<ppq> echo 😊😊😊😊😊😊😊😊😊😊 | cut -c -4
<mrkramps> ich bräuchte das für die druckaufbereitung einer textdatei mit sehr langen zeilen und alles, was ich dafür hätte, arbeitet entweder byte-weise oder kann kein UTF-8
<ppq> ich lese gerade, dass das in einer aktuelleren version der gnu coreutils gefixt ist
<mrkramps> also irgendwas >8.21
<mrkramps> ?
<mrkramps> oder erst die aktuellste
<ppq> ich teste gerade 8.23, da gehts auch nicht.. das ist die aktuellste die ubuntu hat
<ppq> hm, sonst nimm doch awk, irgendwas mit print substr
<mrkramps> 8.24 ist das letzte
<ppq> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/15961/coreutils-that-are-utf-aware dann wird fedora das wohl nur für sich gefixt haben. freie software \o/
<mrkramps> verdammt, wieso habe ich das mit awk gestern nicht gefunden oO
<ppq> vielleicht hast du unbewusst einen bogen darum gemacht ^^
<mrkramps> das mit 8.24 war übrigens nur eine feststellung, kompiliere das gerade erst
<mrkramps> ich denke, ich habe mich da irgendwie in der suchanfrage verrannt und mich wohl an die falschen begriffe geklammert
<mrkramps> um genau zu sein, ich habe nicht nach den coreutils gesucht und cut ist ein schlechter suchbegriff ;)
<mrkramps> ok, in coreutils 8.24 besteht das problem weiterhin …
<mrkramps> ppq, trotzdem vielen dank … awk ist ja die antwort auf meine eigentlich frage
<ppq> :) ok
<mrkramps> jetzt kann ich ruhig schlafen =D
<ppq> ich hoffentlich auch bald
<jaxx1> habe gem. Wiki versucht den Schlüssel des keyrings zurückzusetzen (löschen). wird aber nicht gefunden.
<jaxx1> es ist dann aber doch schloss-symbol bei "Gnome2 Key Storage"
<jaxx1> es ist dann aber doch ein schloss-symbol bei "Gnome2 Key Storage"
<ppq> jaxx1, was sagt denn ls ~/.local/share/keyrings/
<jaxx1> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> nanu
<ppq> zumindest das verzeichnis müsste noch da sein
<ppq> oder hast du das ganze verzeichnis "keyrings" gelöscht?
<jaxx1> eigentlich nicht
<ppq> kann ich mal deine terminaleingaben in einem pastebin sehen?
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626412/
<ppq> joa, ich meinte die von davor, als du der anleitung folgtest
<ppq> und: welche ubuntu-version ist das eigentlich?
<jaxx1> 14.04
<ppq> wenn das eine ältere ist, ist der pfad eventuell anders
<ppq> achso, ne da müsste es stimmen
<jaxx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626446/
<jaxx1> wie wäre es, die anwendung zu deinstallieren und dann wieder neu installieren?
<ppq> bei dir ist es wohl tatsächlich ein anderer pfad, hast du von einer alten ubuntu-version geupgradet? was sagt  ls ~/.gnome2/keyrings/  
<ppq> neu installieren würde nichts bringen, weil das grundsätzlich keine dateien in /home ändert
<ppq> das ist tabu-zone quasi 
<jaxx1> user.keystore
<jaxx1> war glaub ich mal ein oneric
<ppq> lösch die datei auch mal. nach einem aus- und wieder einloggen sollte dein alter keyring dann endgültig weg sein
<jaxx1> Jetzt gehts wieder, thx;-)
<ppq> 😊
<musikdieb> hi
<k1l_> hi
<musikdieb> was geht ab?
<k1l_> hier nicht viel. mehr geht im plauderkanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-01
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Hab vorhin folgende NIC erstmals in Betrieb genommen: http://www.startech.com/Networking-IO/Adapter-Cards/2-port-10g-fiber-network-card-open-sfp~PEX20000SFPI
<Anticom> Auf der Herstellerseite gibt es ebenfalls ein Treiberpaket auch mit Treibern für Linux
<Anticom> habe mich an die README gehalten, aber irgendwie bekomm ich den treiber nicht kompiliert
<Anticom> Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass *müll* ausgeliefert wird von der Herstellerseite also suche ich den Fehler jetzt bei mir
<Anticom> Kann ich den Voraussetzungen nix finden, was mir fehlt bzw. es sind nicht wirklich welche genannt
<Anticom> Abgesehen von "For the build to work properly, the currently running kernel MUST match the version and configuration of the installed kernel sources"
<Anticom> Was genau meinen die damit?
<Fuchs> Anticom: sicher, dass es dafuer nicht im Kernel Treiber gibt? Externe Treiber kompilieren endet immer in Murks 
<Fuchs> und "bekomme ich den Treiber nicht kompiliert" -> so kann man Dir nicht helfen. Fehlermeldungen in einen pastebin
<Anticom> Fuchs: also die interfaces sind da
<Fuchs> ggf. fehlen da Abhaengigkeiten / header etc. 
<Anticom> nur hab probleme iperf zum laufen zu bringen und die beiden interfaces verlieren andauernd ihre ipv4 addresse
<Anticom> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/pfEnKsLW
<Anticom> afaik hab ich die header vom kernel drauf
<Anticom> sieht für mich eher aus, als wäre der eigentliche source des treibers schrott
<Fuchs> eher fuer eine alte Version des Kernels, wo die Funktionssignaturen halt etwas anders ausgesehen haben
<Anticom> Fuchs: also unbrauchbar ohne erheblichen mehraufwand vermute ich
<Anticom> Die sagen alles ab Kernel 2.6 aufwärts würde passen
<Fuchs> so oder so gibt es fuer das Ding Treiber im Kernel, die vermutlich aktueller sind als was Du da heruntergeladen hast, ergo wuerde ich da mal bug reports dazu aufmachen
<Anticom> Wo reporte ich den?
<Fuchs> lkml  (die Linux Kernel Mailingliste) waere vermutlich eine Option, schau mit modinfo <name des moduls hier>   aber noch, ob die ggf. was anderes angeben
<Anticom> Fuchs: ixgbe vermute ich (?)
<Anticom> also so heißt am ende wohl das fertige modul
<Fuchs> so sieht es aus, ja
<Anticom> okay
<Anticom> muss ich das kernel modul noch irgendwie aktivieren, oder passiert das i.d.R. automatisch?
<Anticom> Fuchs http://pastebin.com/2ghD9AWs
<Fuchs> das ist geladen, notfalls koenntest Du das via modprobe tun, aber das ist definitiv geladen 
<penni> Hi! Habe einen LapTop mit einer GeForce GTX 970M. Habe nun 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen. Leider laggt meine GNOME Shell etwas. Kann mir wer helfen? Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich stark genug...
<dadrc> Welcher Treiber? Optimus? Ubuntuversion?
<dadrc> penni: ↑
<penni> dadrc: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS - NVIDIA binary driver - version 355.11 von nvidia-355
<dadrc> klingt erstmal nicht so falsch
<dadrc> Bleibt nur noch die Frage übrig: Hat der Laptop auch 'ne Intelkarte? Wenn ja, rendert die vielleicht den Desktop?
<penni> dadrc: Als ich das ganze nur auf dem LapTop Bildschirm laufen gelassen habe, lief alles flüssig
<dadrc> penni: joa, das ist ja auch viel weniger zu rendern.
<penni> Keine Ahnung was da für ne Karte drinne ist...
<penni> Bei der NVIDIA X Server Display Configuration steht bei jedem Bildschirm zumindest "X screen 0". Dort steht dann bei GPU GeForce GTX 970M (GPU 0). Scheint also auch zu passen...
<penni> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde :D :D :D
<dadrc> Dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen :>
<dadrc> penni: taktet die Karte eventuell komplett runter?
<penni> Ich lasse es einfach mal laufen. Vielleicht kommt ja iiirgendwann ein Update und dann läuft es wieder flüssiger
<penni> dadrc: Wie finde ich das heraus?
<dadrc> Steht auf der Statusseite im Nvidia-Treiber, normalerweise
<penni> Meinst du Depth? Das steht auf 24
<dadrc> Ne, Moment
<dadrc> Gerade keine nvidia-Karte hier
<leszek> penni: in den nvidia einstellungen also dem nvidia eigenen tool (X-Server Konfiguration) dort kann man sehen ob es verschiedene Taktraten gibt und ob runtergetaktet wird
<dadrc> Ah, hier: Powermizer müsste das heißen
<leszek> im normalfall gibts 3 Taktraten 0,1 und 2 die dann verschiedene Megahertz Zahlen anzeigen sollten (Grafikkartenspezifisch)
<leszek> Ich glaube aber persönlich nicht das es daran liegt. Nvidia hat da die bugs alle ausgemerzt, die sie früher hatten
<leszek> Es könnte gnome shells mutter sein oder aber auch schlicht irgendein programm im hintergrund dass starke Festplattenzugriffe hat oder es Swappt irgendwie rum
<leszek> penni: schau mal ob irgendein programm zuviel cpu zeit verbraucht im systemmonitor
<leszek> oder zuviel ram (sprich swap stark beansprucht wird)
<penni> htop zeigt mir 2-7% ausnutzung pro CPU Kern und es werden 3GB RAM von 16GB verwendet. Swap gar nicht
<penni> Unter PowerMizer habe ich das Performance Level: 3
<penni> Also min 135MHz und Max 1038MHz
<penni> Bzw. aktuell wechselt das Performance level immer
<leszek> hmm... man konnte doch bei gnome-shell irgendwie die frames pro sekunde anzeigen die der desktop nutzt. Da gabs irgendwas in dconf zum einstellen für. Vielleicht weiß das ja jmd. anders
<leszek> penni: ne 4k Bildschirm hast du nicht angeschlossen oder ? 
<leszek> wirds denn eigentlich wieder "normal" schnell wenn der 2. Monitor wieder getrennt wird ?
<penni> leszek: nene, kein 4K. Weißt ich nicht, habe ich noch nicht probiert
<penni> leszek: Noch eine Idee?
<leszek> penni: probier mal was anderes außer gnome 3 shell um sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht am compositor mutter liegt
<penni> leszek: alles klar! Mache gleich mal nen Restart und probiere etwas. Danke :)
<florian_> Guten Abend! Wie finde ich heraus, ob mein Laufwerk, das CDs brennen kann, auch DVDs brennen kann?
<jokrebel> sollte schon allein an den Logos auf dem Laufwerk zu erkennen sein.
<florian_> jokrebel, ja, danke! daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Einfache Lösung!
<florian_> Danke und Tschüss!
<ubu> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<smeexs> vielleicht ne blöde frage aber , wenn ich nach ubuntu themes suche stoße ich ausschließlich auf sachen wo GTK oder andneres dabei steht , dann sind doch gnome sache die ich beim normalen ubuntu mit unity nicht nutzen kann oder ?
<mrkramps> unity verwendet ebenfalls gtk
<mrkramps> smeexs, bzw. die anwendungen, die mit unity kombiniert werden sind gtk-anwendungen
<smeexs> ah ok dann werd ich da mal etwas davon testen , danke 
<mrkramps> smeexs, solltest noch darauf achten, dass ein theme gtk2 und gtk3 unterstützt
<smeexs> das wollt ich grad fragen , und was ist wenn gtk+ dabei steht
<smeexs> bei den meisten die ich mir ausgesucht habe steht gtk3.x dabei , das sollte ja gehn 
<smeexs> werd das erstmal virtuell durch testen 
<purukumi> Hallo - Ich benutze Xubuntu, bin ich dafür hier richtig?
<k1l> jap
<mrkramps> ja, sacht ich dir
<purukumi> nur nochmal sicher gehen :P
<purukumi> mrkramps, danke nochmal für die hilfe, allerdings hängt sich der dateimanager nach einer zeit auf und ich kann mich auch nur sehr schlecht im fenster bewegen, irgend einen vorschlag?
<mrkramps> wenn du mir sagst, was du mit „sehr schlecht im fenster bewegen“ meinst oO
<purukumi> benutzt anscheinend das programm "gphoto2" um die vorschaubilder zu generieren - liegt es daran oder doch eher am dateimanager?
<purukumi> nunja das scrollen dauert eine gefühlte halbe stunde
<purukumi> mehrere bilder markieren geht garnicht, und dann reagiert der dateimanager nicht mehr
<mrkramps> thunar (dateimanager) erstellt die vorschaubilder, allerdigs läuft die übertragung der daten über gphoto2
<purukumi> auch bleibt der mauszeiger innerhalb des fensters gerne hängen :P
<purukumi> hmm, schwer zu sagen an was es dann liegt, denke aber eher die übertragung, da über MTP der dateimanager flüssig läuft
<mrkramps> purukumi, du kannst mal die vorschaubilder deaktivieren
<mrkramps> zum testen
<purukumi> wie mache ich das?
<mrkramps> Bearbeiten → Einstellungen … [Anzeige]
<purukumi> wie ich mir dachte, liegt wohl an gphoto2, da es jetzt wieder flüssig läuft
<purukumi> oder ist es dann thunar?
<purukumi> da der ja die vorschaubilder erstellt :/
<mrkramps> hast du mal im task manager geschaut?
<mrkramps> systemauslastung und so?
<purukumi> im moment so 1-2%
<purukumi> mache mal die vorschau wieder an
<purukumi> hmm kein bemerkbarer unterschied in der cpu auslastung - springt kurz auf 7 pendelt sich aber dann wieder auf 2 ein
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-02
<fsadf> warum im google browser dreht sich oben in der titelleiste immer so lang?
<fsadf> der inhalt schon längst da , aber oben dreht sich es immer noch?
<fsadf> unten steht Verbindung wird hergestellt
<argon18> hast du das bei allen seiten oder nur bei bestimmten bzw. ist das jetzt erst aufgetreten oder schonmal?
<fsadf> nachdem ich nginx und wordpress installiert hab
<fsadf> hat das mit favicon zu tun?
<argon18> was macht wordpress auf einem desktop rechner?
<argon18> ich würde mal sagen, dass das favicon keinen einfluss darauf hat, schau mal nach, welches programm wieviel bandbreite verwendet, vielleicht findest du was
<fsadf> wie mach ich das - ich google chrom ?
<argon18> installiere nethogs, damit kannste die programme sehen
<argon18> warte mal, hast du dasselbe problem mit anderen browsern?
<fsadf> noch nicht probiert
<fsadf> ja auch in firefox
<fsadf> ja auch in anderen browsern
<argon18> schalt mal nginx ab
<fsadf> wieso das
<fsadf> es liegt wohl an ningx aber warum
<fsadf> nginx
<argon18> läufts besser ohne nginx?
<fsadf> ohne läuft gar nichts
<fsadf> ist ja der webserver
<argon18> neinnein, es sollte ohne auf jeden fall noch funktionieren, weil du keinen webserver benötigts um ins internet zu gehen
<fsadf> meinen eigenen webserver 
<fsadf> ist nginx aber jetzt hab ich gerade geschaut in error.log hat doch was favicon und 404 zu tun
<fsadf> [error] 772#0: *27 open() "/var/www/html/favicon.ico" failed 
<argon18> ws genau rufst du auf? deine wordpress seite auf deinem webserver der auf deinem rechner läuft?
<fsadf> ja
<argon18> gnarf, ok, das wäre eine hilfreiche info gewesen
<argon18> setz mal ein favicon oder schau hier nach: https://nichteinschalten.de/wordpress-unter-nginx-betreiben/
<fsadf> ja die seite kenne ich
<fsadf> aber man kennt sich nicht aus 
<fsadf> das mit drop conf hab ich schon gemacht aber geht nicht
<argon18> hast du ein favicon? wenn ja, ist es im richtigen ordner?
<fsadf> nein kein favicon, welcher ordner wäre es denn?
<fsadf> im hauptverzeichniss meines themes?
<argon18> soweit ich weiß im hauptordner der wp-seite, oder in deiner verzeichnissstruktur unter /var/www/html/favicon.ico, der error sagt ja, dass er da sucht, aber keins findet
<fsadf> ah ja
<fsadf> jetzt mal googeln wie am besten favicon erzeugen, aber es gibt noch andere probleme
<argon18> erstell jetzt am besten eins zu testzwecken, muss ja nicht schön aussehen, nimm irgendein bild, schneide es zu einem rechteck und skaliere es auf 16x16 px
<argon18> gimp ist da ziemlich gut
<fsadf> über all jetzt ein favicon.ico kopiert, zeigt es nicht mal an
<argon18> es soll nur in /var/www/html/ sonst eig nirgends. hats du denselben fehelr also immernoch?
<fsadf> warte mal ich kopiere es nur in dieses verzeichnis
<argon18> es muss auf jeden fall den namen favicon.ico haben
<fsadf> ja hat es und nur in diesem ordner jedoch zeigt nicht an
<fsadf> und fehler bleibt gleich
<fsadf> also das warten meine ich
<argon18> ok, aber immernoch unendliche wartezeiten und dieselbe fehlermeldung im log?
<fsadf> soll ich log mal löschen?
<argon18> nein
<fsadf> weil den fehler im log ist schon länger her
<argon18> das brauchst du zum analysieren
<fsadf>  tail /var/log/nginx/error.log
<DERPATE> Hey ihr Pimmelmänner!
<DERPATE> ich hab ne frage
<DERPATE> wer kann mir da helfen geht genau genommen um Linux...
<argon18> nette begrüßung ;)
<argon18> wer sagt denn, das wir alle männer sind?
<DERPATE> Hehe, danke schön argon18  ;)
<argon18> :P
<DERPATE> An die Löcher bitte auch.
<argon18> xD
<DERPATE> :)
<DERPATE> also es geht darum
<DERPATE> eig bin ich wohl gut involviert in Gnu/Linux...
<DERPATE> Aber ich bin total unentschlossen ob ich Mint oder Ubu nehmen
<DERPATE> Hatte jetzt ne zeit kein Linux mehr. Und wollte gerne das beste. LG, Markus.
<argon18> also ich hatte mal beides parallel laufen,. bin dann aber komplett zu ubu übergegangen. mint ist aber auch gut
<argon18> fsadf: wie siehts aus?
<fsadf> ja geht nicht
<argon18> hm :/ dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. tschuldige
<fsadf> müsste der fehler im log wieder sein, also immer wenn ich seit aufrufe?
<fsadf> die seite aufrufe, jetzt , dann wieder log fehler von jetzt grad oder?
<fsadf> deswegen die frage, ob ich nicht mal den inhalt vom log löschen sollte
<argon18> der fehler älter ist, also nicht immer wieder auftritt vor allem nicht jetzt ist das glaub nicht der grund für dein problem. das log hat darauf keinen einfluss, bennen es lieber um, damit das alte log nicht verloren geht
<fsadf> ja ok, ich glaube ich muss in wordpress was machen, damit er das favicon überhaupt anzeigt
<argon18> wennn*
<fsadf> im access log sind ganz andere fehler zu sehen
<fsadf> +0200] "GET pfad von mir .. images/sidebar-h2.png HTTP/1.1" 304 images/logo-r.png HTTP/1.1" 304 0 "http://192  usw
<derlabordelli> hey ihr Pimmelmänner.
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-03
<test> Hi Leute
<test> Hi Ihr Pimmelmänner! :)
<argon18> welche programmiersprache und welcher editor wären denn für einen einsteiger geeignet?
<__polygontrauma_> Moin! Bin ganz frischer, aber begeisterter Ubuntunutzer. Habe mich an die Installationsanleitung aus der Wiki zum Dual-Boot gehalten (sda1 für /, sda2 für /home, sda3 für /swap und sda4 für windows. Da ich die sda1 relativ klein gehalten habe (10 GB), kann ich meine Daten wie Musik etc. nicht in meinen persönlichen Ordner laden, da der Speicherplatz nicht ausreicht. Kann ich den und alle damit zusammenhängenden Verk
<nagetier> __polygontrauma_, dein Text wurde bei "Kann ich den und alle damit zusammenhängenden Verk [..]" abgerissen .. siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat - "Sämtliche Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server und den Servern untereinander wird über Nachrichten (messages) in Befehlsform mit einer Maximallänge von 512 Zeichen inklusive befehlsbeendendem Zeilenumbruch abgewickelt."
<__polygontrauma_> Danke! Danach ging der Text so weiter: "Kann ich den und alle damit zusammenhängenden Verknüpfungen auf meine sda2 auslagern?"
<_arktos_> nun , da dein Order wie "Musik" sowiso im home sein sollten , ist das kein Problem denke ich ... die Frage ist eher wie kommt dein Musik in /
<__polygontrauma_> Wenn ich im Dateibrowser ("Nautilus"?) auf persönlichen Ordner klicke, ist der Speicherplatz aller dortiger Ordner begrenzt, wie auf der sda1
<__polygontrauma_> Habe aber gerade gesehen, wenn ich im persönlichen Ordner rechtsklicke und auf Eigenschaften klicke, erscheint dort "Ort: /home"
<__polygontrauma_> Ist das soweit richtig? Freier Speicherplatz in diesem Ordner: 4,1 GB :/
<_arktos_> "df -h" in console .... zeigt dir den Speicherplatz ....
<jokrebel> sicher, dass Du für /home eine eigene Partition angelegt hast? Musik sollte unterhalb von /home/user sein im Normalfall.
<__polygontrauma_> eine eigene Partition habe ich definitiv angelegt, die wird auch im Nautilus angezeigt ("Geräte: Datenträger2")
<jokrebel> zeig mal "df -h" in nem NoPasteService her.
<_arktos_> Datenträger2 ist nicht unbedingt sda2 ....
<__polygontrauma_> von der Größe her schon, das kommt hin
<__polygontrauma_> muss nur korrigieren, Datenträger 2 scheint sda3 zu sein, ich glaube den Swap habe ich auf sda2 gelegt statt sda3
<__polygontrauma_> ich versuche gerade den Inhalt des df -h abzutippen, dauert etwas
<jokrebel> glauben heist nicht wissenn...
<_arktos_> richtiiiig ...
<__polygontrauma_> Habe nie behauptet dass ich es weiß ;)
<_arktos_> nicht tippen .. markieren --- klick --- kopierne
<__polygontrauma_> ah, danke
<__polygontrauma_> david@david-VPCEH1J8E:~$ df -h Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf /dev/sda1       9,5G    5,2G  3,8G   58% / none            4,0K       0  4,0K    0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            3,9G    4,0K  3,9G    1% /dev tmpfs           794M    1,2M  793M    1% /run none            5,0M       0  5,0M    0% /run/lock none            3,9G    352K  3,9G    1% /run/shm none            100M     52K  100M    1% /r
<__polygontrauma_> hm das kam bestimmt nur zerhackt an
<_arktos_> yup
<__polygontrauma_> ich poste mal nur Teile davon, die mMn wichtig sein könnten:
<__polygontrauma_> Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf /dev/sda1       9,5G    5,2G  3,8G   58% /
<__polygontrauma_> hmpf, jetzt kann ich im IRC nichts mehr reinkopieren und abschicken
<__polygontrauma_> :/dev/sda3       188G    170G  8,2G   96% /media/david/8b3df979-ef99-431f-bad3-93371e72c0b6
<__polygontrauma_> ist sda3 falsch eingehängt?
<__polygontrauma_> oder MUSS sda3 eigentlich sda2 sein?
<_arktos_> hats du eine xterne Festplatte am rechner ...?
<_arktos_> usb!
<__polygontrauma_> Ne, nur eine CD im Laufwerk
<__polygontrauma_> sonst keine Datenträger,  kein USB-Stick, nichts
<_arktos_> dann ist sda 3 falsch denke ich .... was auch immer sda3 sein sollte .. für swap zu groß .... 
<__polygontrauma_> sda3 ist von der Größe her auch definitiv die Partition meiner 250GB SDD, die ich als /home nutzen wollte
<__polygontrauma_> sda3 ist wiegesagt nicht die swap, sondern meine Nutzpartition
<__polygontrauma_> habe mich anfangs wohl getäuscht, und die swap auf sda2 gehängt
<__polygontrauma_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung hier, habe mich genau an "Szenario 2" gehalten
<__polygontrauma_> kann es sein dass bei mir sda3 einfach nicht als /home eingehängt ist?
<_arktos_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung
<_arktos_> erst mal lesen ... dann kannst du dich an dualboot machen
<__polygontrauma_> Danke, den Artikel hatte ich gelesen.
<__polygontrauma_> Vor dem Dualboot.
<__polygontrauma_> wenn sda3 als "/home" eingehängt wurde bei der Partitionierung, müsste ich dann jetzt nicht auch als Einhängepunkt /home angezeigt bekommen, oder ist das normal dass da als Einhängepunkt "/media/david/8b3df979-ef99-431f-bad3-93371e72c0b6" steht? Vielleicht liegt darin ja das Problem
<_arktos_> nein , nicht normal .... /media/XXXXX ist für externe Medien (USB u.s.w
<__polygontrauma_> Danke, dann weiß ich zumindest woran es liegt. Kann ich in GParted den Einhängepunkt jetzt auch nachträglich noch ändern, oder sollte ich lieber das System nochmal komplett neu aufsetzen?
<_arktos_> nochmal installieren  und auf die Einhängepunke achten ...
<__polygontrauma_> Ok, danke für die Hilfe!
<_arktos_> np, viel erfolg
<jokrebel> __polygontrauma_: Du sollst für sowas ja auch einen NoPasteService wie zB. http://paste.ubuntu.com benutzen und uns dann den Link zu Deinem Paste geben.
<frediubun> bootstrap/css/bootstrap-theme.min.css HTTP/1.1" 404 206 "http://192.168.xx, deswegen dauert es so lange bis er das favicon oben lädt, obwohl er alle seiten in einer kategorie in wordpress auf ubuntu , server nginx schnell lädt?
<frediubun> hallo?
<frediubun> im var/log/nginx/access.log steht das 
<frediubun> sollte das dort nicht sein?
<derPATE> HEy
<derPATE> jemand da
<derPATE> ich bin am kakan
<derPATE> #hi freakcom 
<jokrebel> derPATE: Was gibt es für Problem
<argon18> welche programmiersprache und welcher editor wären denn für einen einsteiger geeignet? (ubuntu)
<Eiskalterengel81> Die Fragestellung ist schon falsch. Was möchtest du denn erreichen und dann kann man sich aussuchen welche s Werkzeug man verwenden. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Aber das ist wohl mehr Thema für den Offtopic bereich
<argon18> Eiskalterengel81: ich möchte das programmieren für die plattform linux bzw ubuntu mir beibringen, ich hab eaber weder ahnung welche sprache oder welcher editor dafür geeignet sind? offtopic, welcher channel?
<Eiskalterengel81> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eiskalterengel81> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Eiskalterengel81> argon18: Ich würde wohl mit Java beginnen, weil es Plattformunabhängig ist 
<jokrebel> für deutschsprachig eher #ubuntu-de-offtopic    und ja, es ist wirklich keine Ubuntu-Support-Spezifische-Frage.
<argon18> ok danke
<frediubun> die frage ist was sind Ubuntu-Support-Spezifische-Fragen? wenn man ubuntu/linux lernen will, dann fängt man irgendwann doch mit apt-get install an? Dann gibt es viele Probleme mit diesen installierten Sachen? Fragt man danach heißt es wäre offtopic, wenn überhaupt jemand antwortet
<DERSEXER> jey
<DERSEXER> hey
<jokrebel> Hallo, wie kann man behilflich sein?
<derPATE> jokrebel bitte hilf mir
<jokrebel> Wenn es um Ubuntu geht und Du eine Frage formulierst werde ich es versuchen.
<derPATE> SUUUUUUUUUPER DANKE herzl
<derPATE> ich hatte ne gute Zeit gecrackt win 7
<derPATE>  aber immer schon ubu/mint
<derPATE> jetzt habe ich erst win 10 ausproiert und gecrackt, naka ist nicht so der hammer
<derPATE> ok soweit`
<derPATE> ?
 * jokrebel wartet auf die Ubuntu(nicht-Mint) Supportfrage.
<derPATE> nun wollte ich mich wieder auf linux versteifen (steif)
<derPATE> und:
<derPATE> ich bin unsicher,ob ubu oder xubu, oder mint
<derPATE> oder gar deb
<jokrebel> derPATE: Entscheidungsfragen und Diskussionen was nun die passende Distibution sein könnte passen hier aber nicht so wirklich.
<derPATE> Ja glaub ich wohl ich wollte nur kurz deine pers meinung h8aben
<koegs> derPATE: hier geht die Empfehlung klar zu Ubuntu und false du Unity nicht magst, dann nimmt halt eine der Varianten, KDE, XFCE, LXDE
<jokrebel> Ich bin mit Ubuntu sehr zufrieden. Aber das hängt natürlich stark von der verwendeten Hardware und den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Da das aber alles mit echtem (problembezogenem) Support nichts zu tun hat solltest Du dies eher in einem Offtopic-Kanal (wie im Topic erwähnt) versuchen zu bequatschen.
<derPATE>  ok
<derPATE> kann man das denn auf usb brennen!!!
<derPATE> hhallo
<derPATE> kann man das denn auf usb brennen!!
<koegs> was genau möchtest du tun?
<jokrebel> Jein, "brennen" tut man nur auf CD/DVD. Aber man kann einen USB-Istallations-Stick erstellen.
<derPATE> was für eine installationsstick
<jokrebel> ...um Ubuntu per USB-Stick installieren zu können? 
<jokrebel> derPATE: oder troll wo anders
<derPATE> kann ich das nicht auf DVDbrennen!!!
<jokrebel> Steht alles im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> derPATE: Und mehr Ausrufezeichen erzeugen eher das Gegenteil von mehr Aufmerksamkeit der anderen ;-)
<derPATE> okay
<derPATE> aber wegen meine festplatte
<derPATE> auf windows 10 wie kann ich sie auf usb brennen!
<derPATE> ich schildere kurz das mein problem
<derPATE> ich habe hier PC A mit windows 10 dabei,aber  daten dabei auch drauf auf platte
<derPATE> wenn ich nun gehe installation auf ubuntu auf PC dann soll somit daten von windows 10 nicht weg sein
<jokrebel> derPATE: Könnte es sein, dass ein anderssprachiger Ubuntukanal besser für Dich wäre? Dein Deutsch ist sehr schwer zu verstehen.
<derPATE> welche sprache denn!
<derPATE> ich kann nur gut deutsch
<derPATE> aber ich kan nicht english
<koegs> derPATE: was ist deine Muttersprache?
<derPATE> deutsch na klar
<jokrebel> musst Du doch wissen. Es klingt jedenfalls nicht so als wäre Deutsch Deine Muttersprache.
<derPATE> deutsch
<derPATE> immer schon in deutschland gelebt
<derPATE> gut egal ich mache nun usb live stick!
<derPATE> habe gekuckt das man nutzen unetbootin?
<koegs> derPATE: unter windows? ja, z.B.
<derPATE> jo
<derPATE> er läuft
<derPATE> habe nu ubu 14.04 genomen
<derPATE> ist es ne gute wahnl
<jokrebel> ja
<derPATE> danke
<derPATE> dauert noch 10 min bin dann eben auf klo scheißen
<derPATE> am scheißen
<Buebsche> ein hoch auf die verdauung.
<jokrebel> derPATE: Achte bitte etwas auf das Niveau Deiner Äußerungen. 
<derPATE> bin wieder da
<derPATE> jokrebel: okay
<derPATE> sagen wir mal ich habe etwas entleert
<derPATE> weil ich hatt vorhin lauchsuppe
<derPATE> und kucke gerade k11-kommisare im einsatz
<derPATE> dann ist man so aufgeregtg und muss auf klo
<Buebsche> reizdarm?
<derPATE> bisschen ka
<derPATE> ja
<Buebsche> schlimme sache.
<jokrebel> derPATE: Hier ist kein Laberkanal. Reine Support-Unterhaltung. Alles andere bit wo anders hin! 
<derPATE> ok
<jokrebel> Buebsche: Git auch für Dich
<jokrebel> *Git
<jokrebel> Was mich jedes mal wieder aufs neue nervt: Wenn ich in Thunderbird in einer Mail ein eingebundenes Bild habe, kann ich das nicht direkt drucken oder wenigstens öffnen (um dann zu drucken). Mit rechtsklick darauf erscheint nur "alles markieren", "convert to .. task / event", "Grafik kopieren" und "Grafik speichern untern". Ist schon nervig, dieses Bild dann immer erst mal speichern und mit einer Anwendung
<jokrebel> öffnen zu müssen, wenn man "nur" das Bild, aber nicht die komplette Mail mit Text und Header drucken will. 
<btcdwed> guten tag
<Lothenon> jokrebel: kannst du bilder nicht in gimp o.ä. öffnen?
<ppq> isser zu faul für :)
<jokrebel> Lothenon: http://i.imgur.com/tXUI7wG.jpg
<Lothenon> gerade in evolution ausprobiert: bild kopieren -> gimp - erstellen aus zwischenablage
<ppq> oder einfach strg+v *murmel*
<jokrebel> Wie ich es dann doch um fünf Ecken gedruckt bekomme ist mir schon klar. Nur - einfach ist anders
<Lothenon> kannst ja einen patch schreiben und uploaden :)
<jokrebel> Lothenon: Wenn ich zu sowas fähig wäre würd ich hier nicht so blöd fragen ;-)
<derkaka> hi
<derkaka> hi
<the-scrabi> gutn abend
#ubuntu-de 2015-10-04
<David1977> einen schönen guten morgen
<ppq> :) moin
<David1977> Wir sind letztens umgezogen und haben nun auch eine Fritzbox als Router. Ich würde gern auch über meinen Rechner telefonieren können (SIP heißt das, glaube ich). Gibt es dafür gute/interessante Software für Linux, die man benutzen kann?
<David1977> bzw. kann jemand was empfehlen?
<ppq> hier ist eine liste: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie
<David1977> ah, ok...vielen Dank. Das hilft schon mal
<David1977> Hast du selbst Erfahrungen mit der ein oder anderen sammeln können?
<ppq> nein, habe mich damit nie befasst. ich telefoniere, wenns hochkommt, 10 minuten im monat und das dann mit dem handy ;)
<David1977> lol
<David1977> ok. Danke dir aber
<David1977> mal schauen, was ich damit anfangen kann
<David1977> Im Endeffekt ist es, denke ich, einfacher noch ein zusätzliches DECT Telefon auf die gleiche Nummer einzurichten...aber hin und wieder spielt man ja gern mal ein wenig rum ;)
<sh4711> Hallo alle miteinander
<sh4711> Wie kann man mittels Thunar (Ubuntu Client) Dateien von einer smb Freibage (Ubuntu Server) in ein Verzeichnis auf der selben smb Freigabe verschieben. Wen ich verschieben wähle werden die Dateien nicht auf dem Server verschoben sondern übers Netzwerk kopiert.
<DerProfessor> Hallo sh4711
<DerProfessor> UPS falscher Channel
<nagetier> sh4711, das funktioniert so nicht.. der Client ist bei dem Auftrag mit in der Kette. Würde es per ssh und mv erledigen
<nagetier> leider, finde ich auch etwas dumm
<sh4711> nagetier: Danke für die erliche Antwort ;-)
<nagetier> sh4711, ist auf die Art btw. mit mir keinem OS/Dienst möglich
<nagetier> +bekanntem
<sh4711> nagetier: ist das nur bei dem smb Protokoll so oder auch bei anderen? Gibt es ein Protokoll bei dem das Verschieben direkt auf dem Server ausgeführt wird, wenn es vom Client aus gestartet wird?
<nagetier> s/bekanntem/bekannten ;)
<nagetier> sh4711, ja, SSH
<nagetier> dann bist du direkt auf dem Server, dann klappt das
<stevieh> ? AFAIK kann Samba doch mv
<stevieh> gerade eben probiert. Innherhalb eines shares geht mv
<stevieh> Thunar hab ich jetzt nicht genommen, sondern nautilus...
<nagetier> stevieh, hm.. stimmt, ist ja das selbe share *hust* ok..
<Mundus> Hi, weiß jmd. warum nach der Installation einer Schrift nicht alle Zeichen (z.B.: B , Ö, ) ausgegeben werden? 
<nagetier> sh4711, kA warum es sich so verhält, dann sollte es klappen, hat stevieh recht
<stevieh> Mundus: weil nicht alle zeichen definiert sind?
<Mundus> Das kann gut sein (Fonmatix) hat für die entsprechenden Zeichen (z.B.: B, Ö) Platzhalter in der Ansicht. Da ich die Schriftart im Netz runter geladen habe, kann das gut sein. Gibt es einen Weg, diese Buchstaben herzustellen oder eine vollständige Version der SChrift (Norddruck) zu erhalten)
<stevieh> Mundus: fonteditor oder weitersuchen
<MARCIN__> Hallo, wenn ich die daily von ubuntu installiere, wird diese dann auf die FInal versiona ktualisiert?
<dadrc> ja
<MARCIN__> kennt sich hier jemand mit wine aus?
<dadrc> MARCIN__: Einfach hier fragen, dann können auch Leute, die zufällig reingucken und was wissen direkt antworten
<MARCIN__> Ok, es geht darum, wir haben in der Schule einen beamer von NEC und einen VGA WLAN Stick, womit man mit der passenden Software das Bildsignal übertragen kann. Die software gibt es nicht für Linux, sodass ich wahrscheinlich auf Wine zurückgreifen muss. Ich weiß nur nicht ob das funktioniert? Also kann wine auf das eingebaute WLan zugreifen?
<dadrc> Wine kann das, ja. Ob die Software in Wine läuft, ist eine andere Sache
<MARCIN__> ok danke
<dadrc> Kannst mal bei winehq.org gucken, ob sie da in der Liste steht
<dadrc> Sonst einfach ausprobieren
<MARCIN__> Habe ich schon, da finde ich nichts, auch gegoogelt
<MARCIN__> Und dann wollte ich noch wissen, wieviel langsamer macht die Verschlüsselung von Ubtuntu das System? Bzw wäre eine Hardwar Verschlüsselung über SSD sinnvoller?
<MARCIN__> Ich möchte damit einfach Spiele wie Deponia über Steam spielen, evtl K4d2
<MARCIN__> l4d2
<stevieh> MARCIN__: die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die  Übertragungskiste zum Beamer geht würde ich als sehr gering einstufen. Wieviel Last die Verschlüsselung eines Systems kostet, hängt vom Prozessor ab und ob der HW routinen zum Verschlüsseln hat
<derPATE> Hey
<derPATE> ich brauche hilfe
<stevieh> wer braucht die nicht...
<MARCIN__> Also meine Lehrerin hat ein super ur altes Notebook mit 2gb ram und nem sehr lahmen Prozessor, mein Notebook wird frisch gekauft, da wird dann ein Haswell i3 drinnen sein
<mythos> MARCIN__, du möchtest aes-ni support bei der cpu haben (ad verschlüsselung)
<MARCIN__> Kenne mich da nicht so gzut aus, habe ne samsung 840 evo und die hat laut hersteller eine verschlüsselung, die muss man aber im bios aktivieren, das hat wohl nicht jedes
<derPATE> HElft mir
<derPATE> bitte
<mythos> derPATE, niemand kann dir helfen, solange du deine frage nicht stellst
<derPATE> es geht darum
<derPATE> dass ich eine PC gekauft habe
<derPATE> Für Linux
<derPATE> er ist recht schwach auf der brust und hat folgende werte
<derPATE> i7 4790K + 16 GIG RAM, 512 GB Crucial MX100  SSD
<derPATE> Welches Linux ist hierfür geeignet ? Ich will kein dualboot.#
<mythos> das ist nicht, was man unter schwach versteht
<derPATE> ja es ist aber auch kein wunder
<derPATE> er hat sage ich mal "nur 1000" gekostet
<derPATE> das ging dann noch
<mythos> jede große distribution läuft darauf
<derPATE> was ich eigentlich wohl mag ist cinnampon, aber auch unity
<derPATE> Gnome3 ist eher nix
<mythos> da du in #ubuntu-de bist, würde ich dir mal ubuntu empfehlen
<derPATE> okay aber welchen
<derPATE> Xubuntu, ubuntu? kubuntu?
<mythos> welches du magst
<derPATE> und dann 14.04 oder gar 15.10
<mythos> bleib bei lts
<derPATE> das sind soviele entscheidungen mir platzt der arsch
<mythos> bitte nicht ausfällig werden
<derPATE> es war niccht gegen dich nur wohlbefinden von mir.
<mythos> also nimm ein lts release. 14.04 ist wohl das letzte
<mythos> wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, nimm das standard ubuntu
<derPATE> das ding ist ich kann mich nicht entscheinde.
<mythos> deswegen habe ich auch den imperativ genutzt
<mythos> nimm ubuntu 14.04
<derPATE> ok dnake
<derPATE> herzlichzen dank nagetier
<derPATE> mythos:
<mythos> np
<derPATE> bitte habe ich gern gemacht
<nando175> hallo
<mythos> tag
<nando175> Ich habe in meinem Chromebook Ubuntu xfce installiert, laut den Installationshinweisen soll man mit strg,alt und F1 oder F2 nach der Installation zwischne Ubuntu und Chrome os wechseln können, das macht er nicht. Außerdem ist es in Ubuntu nicht möglich Installationen im Software Center duchzuführen. Authentications Probleme
<nando175> Policy Kit ist aktiv, trotzdem sagt er ich bin nicht auterisiert installationen durchzuführen
<mythos> nando175, funktioniert denn sudo?
<nando175> mit sudo kann ich im xterm nach updates suchen und installieren
<nando175> das funktioniert
<mythos> also ich muss schon vorher sagen, dass mir diese kombination mit chromebook noch nie untergekommen ist. uU hat das hier schon mal wer gesehen
<mythos> dann hat wahrscheinlich deine ganze x-session keine gültige logind session
<nando175> wie kann man das ändern ?
<mythos> kommt darauf an. das handhabt normalerweise der xdm, in ubuntus fall lightdm
<mythos> also ich kann dir nur die richtung sagen, denn das ist schon ein sehr spezielles problem
<nando175> ich hab jedenfalls die Installation nach den Hinweisen im Inet jetzt schon mehrmals durchgezogen. Immer das selbe Resultat
<mythos> welcher anleitung bist du gefolgt?
<nando175> z.b der:  http://chromebookblog.de/ubuntu-auf-dem-chromebook-installieren/
<nando175> oder der:  chromebookblog.de/ubuntu-auf-dem-chromebook-installieren/
<nando175> ups neubn
<nando175> nein
<nando175> egal
<nando175> erste adresse stimmt
<mythos> nando175, https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton/issues/2098
<mythos> probier mal das
<mythos> aber anscheinend gibt es da viele sonderfälle, wo man noch selbst hand anlegen muss
<nando175> ich guck mal, muss man das einfach im xtermm eingeben ?
<mythos> also du wirst dich mit crouton beschäftigen müssen, wenn du mit dem setup glücklich werden möchtest
<mythos> es ist ein normaler shell befehl
<nando175> hab das ja mit crouton gemacht 
<mythos> ich weiß
<mythos> verstehst du denn, was crouton gemacht hat?
<mythos> wenn du es nur nutzen möchtest, ohne zu lernen (und damit zu wissen, wie man probleme löst), ist es das falsche setup für dich
<nando175> ich hab von all dem hier sehr wenig ahnung, komm aus der windows welt wo alles sich selbst installiert ohne viel wissen zu müssen...
<mythos> also dann wirst du damit wohl nicht glücklich. du bist vom anwender zum sysadmin geworden
<mythos> ubuntu installation in einem chroot sind sehr fehleranfällig.
<nando175> ne, keine ahnung, kann dieses befehl nirgends ausführen
<mythos> naja, du musst dafür schon ins chroot env wechseln
<nando175> werde wohl besser doch nur im chrome os bleiben
<mythos> chroot /path/to/ubuntu's rootf
<mythos> *rootfs
<nando175> ne das ist mir jetzt echt zu komplex
<nando175> aber danke für die hilfe
<mythos> sorry, das ist schon advanced
<mythos> np
<sh4711> nagetier: vielen Dank für die Mühen... es war bei mir jedoch anscheinend ein Berechtigungsproblem... auf einem anderen share hat es mit Thunar funktioniert.
<sh4711> stevieh: auch hier noch mal vielen Dank für die Mühen
<pornostar> Hey
<ring0> ho
<pornostar> ring0: can you help me
<pornostar> I cant decide...
<ring0> this is the german ubuntu channel
<stevieh> sh4711: de rien
<Stacho45A> hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich Silverlight für ubuntu installieren kann und als Plugin zum Firefox bekommen.
<Stacho45A> ?
<koegs> Stacho45A: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pipelight
<Stacho45A> koegs. eben das funktioniert ja bei mir nicht.
<Stacho45A> Aber ich schau mal nochmal
<mythos> Stacho45A, was möchtest denn nutzen?
<koegs> das hat du vorher nicht erwähnt
<Stacho45A> ich möchte rtl2now schauen. und das braucht dieses Plugin.
<mythos> Stacho45A, https://linux-statt-windows.org/topic/201/how-to-drm-gesch%C3%BCtze-mediatheken-rtlnow-amazon-instant-video-freischalten
<mythos> scheint derzeit nicht zu funktionieren (generell)
<mythos> "Update 02.10.15: RTL arbeitet angeblich an dem Problem. Zurzeit ist keine der NOW Mediatheken unter Linux verfügbar."
<Stacho45A> und was kann man als Alternative nehmen? zu Windows wechsel ich nicht mehr.
<mythos> ein buch
<mythos> ;)
<Stacho45A> hahaha danke....
<stevieh> einfach kein RTL schauen. Macht eh doof.
<Stacho45A> stevieh bravo der Tipp hat mich jetzt weit nach vorne gebracht.
<stevieh> siehste.
<Stacho45A> Aber den Plugin habe ich deshalb noch nicht.
<stevieh> Stacho45A: drm und linux ist schwierig. Aber das liegt nicht an Linux
<Stacho45A> ok ich habs geschafft
<Stacho45A> mal sehen ob es funktioniert
<Yoshimo> und wenn abends mal gescheite Filme laufen sind sie so mit Werbung getränkt dass man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf den Film hat
<smells_like_noob> moin... hab da nen problem: gdm startet, ich hab nen bald, kann mich auch anmelden... nach der Anmeldung wird das Display schwarz und der Monitor meldet: Input signal out of range... habe die .config in meinem homeholder gelöscht sowie alle ggf. falsch angelegten Einträge in /etc/X11 ... kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel> smells_like_noob: Ein "besserer" Monitor steht (testhalber) nicht zur Verfügung? Würde das ganze einfacher machen denke ich.
<smells_like_noob> ist nen HP_2009v. der nativ mit 1600x900 läuft... sicher nicht das beste, aber was besseres hab ich leider nicht :/
<jokrebel> Dein Monitor kann "nur" die gelieferte (zu hohe) Auflösung nicht darstellen.
<smells_like_noob> wird ein 6 Jahre alter Monitor schon nicht mehr ohne Fummelei unterstützt?
<jokrebel> Normal schon. Nur wenn halt eine (zu hohe oder exotische) Auflösung eingestellt wurde die er nicht kann is halt blöd.
<smells_like_noob> hmm. wo muss ich überall ausmisten, um einen 'jungfräulichen' zustand wiederherzustellen. Hatte vorher xfce4 drauf ohne gdm..
<smells_like_noob> okay... hab grub als parameter noch 'video=1600x900' mitgegeben... dann klappt es... Jedoch wird mein monitor als 'unbekannte Anzeige' angezeigt... Grafikkarte ist eine Gt210, treiber ist nouveau, da die nvidiatreiber nicht mit den zwei für vms reservierten GPUs klarkommen
<smells_like_noob> darstellungsfehler habe ich zu allem Überfluss auch ... :/
<jokrebel> ggf. mal ein anderes Kabel nehmen und den Sitz der Stecker prüfen. Manchmal wird nur deshalb der Monitor nicht korrekt erkannt.
<Perzeus> huhu
<jemu> re-huhu
<Perzeus> guten tag an alle
<trebor_home> Hallo. Habe schon gegoogelt, aber finde keine Loesung fuer: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/Release ... (#64 Ubuntu SMP 2014 i686) ... im Moment kann ich nichts auf dem Rechner installieren oder Paketquellen aktualisieren ... obige adresse ist pingbar ... nach was soll ich suchen?
<k1l_> trebor_home: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get clean" und dann ein "sudo apt- get update" und das packst du bitte komplett in einen pastebin und linkst es hier
<trebor_home> danke, mach  ich bis gleich...
<trebor_home> k1l_: paste.ubuntu.com/12682702 
<p01nt3r> Nabend. Habe eine (eigentlich einfache) Frage zum Bash-Scripting: ich suche in einer Textdatei per reg. Ausdruck nach Zeilen, welche zuerst Whitespaces (oder auch nicht) und direkt danach "//" beinhalten (und anschließend beliebigen Text). Komme grade nicht drauf, kann Jemand helfen?
<trebor_home> ^[ \t]*//.*
<p01nt3r> trebor_home: kannst du es kurz erläutern?
<trebor_home> p01nt3r: probiere am besten ein grafisches frontend aus (ich benutze immer emacs regexp-builder)
<trebor_home> ^ -> anfang der zeile
<trebor_home> [ \t]  charakterset aus leerzeichen und tabs (abh. von verw. bibliothek)
<trebor_home> * beliebige anzahl
<trebor_home> // ist klar
<trebor_home> . beliebiges zeichen
<trebor_home> * beliebige anzahl
<trebor_home> wenn du nur auf den text ab // scharf bist, kannst du eine untrgruppe bilden () oder \()\, je nach bibliothek (perl, python, tcltk, ...)
<trebor_home> p01nt3r: kenne mich aber mit bash-scripting nicht aus ...
<maxcnc> Guten abend Kann ich den Dokumentenbetrachter irgendwie einstellen mit hintergrund oder rahmen um das dokument 
<maxcnc> man sieht vor lauter weiß nicht wo man ist
<k1l_> trebor_home: da ist nen problem mit  deiner lokalen liste vom server. mach mal ein "rm -rvf /var/lib/apt/list*" um die lokalen listen mit den falschen hash werten zu löschen. danach "apt-get update" und es sollte wieder gehen
<trebor_home> k1l_: vielen dank, mach ich sofort.
<p01nt3r> trebor_home: was hat es mit [[:space:]] auf sich? kann man damit nicht nach whitespaces suchen?
<trebor_home> p01nt3r: ja, perfekt das enthaelt auch noch andere whitespaces
<p01nt3r> trebor_home: bei deinem muster kommt nicht eine zeile raus.
<musca> p01nt3r:  das mag an deiner Umsetzung in Bash-Code liegen
<p01nt3r> trebor_home:  cat /zu/durchsuchende/datei.txt | grep '^[ \t]*//.*$' in der bash brachte keine zeile.
<p01nt3r> habs auch mal mit grep -E versucht.
<trebor_home> p01nt3r: du kannst grep direkt verwenden. den regexp in "" packen.
<trebor_home> das $ brauchst du nicht
<trebor_home> ich teste es kurz, sekunde.
<p01nt3r> mir hat man beigebracht, dass "$" den ausdruck komplettiert...
<p01nt3r> danke
<bekks> $ kennzeichnet in einer regexp das Zeilenende.
<trebor_home> habe gerade     grep  -i "^[ \t]*//.*" test.txt          ausprobiert, ging.
<musca> $ grep '^[ \t]*//.*$' kommentare.txt 
<musca> /Zeile 2
<musca>   //Zeile 3
<musca> ein / ist dem irc zum Opfer gefallen
<p01nt3r> ich bekomme hier nicht eine zeile ausgegeben.
<p01nt3r> bei:  grep '^[ \t]*//.*$' datei.txt
<bekks> Das sucht nur nach Zeilen die Leerzeichen doer Tabulatoren am Zeilenanfang enthalten, An der Stelle wäre '^[:space]*//.*' sinnvoller.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Das $ ist immer noch zu viel,
<p01nt3r> musca hat doch geschrieben, dass es bei ihm funktioniert hat, bekks
<p01nt3r> es geht aber, davon abgesehen, auch ohne nicht.
<bekks> Das habe ich gelesen. Aber hast DU den Unterschied zwischen "nut Leerzeochen und Tabulatoren" und "whitespace charecters" verstanden?
<bekks> *nur
<p01nt3r> bekks: ja.
<trebor_home> p01nt3r: bei mir ging es auch, siehe oben.
<bekks> Das glaube ich aufgrund deiner Kommentare nicht :)
<p01nt3r> davon abgesehen sind im text definitiv nur leerzeichen und tabs enthalten, sollte also auch ohne das [:space] funktionieren, kann es ja nochmal mit testen...
<trebor_home> bekks: wie meinen?
<bekks> trebor_home: Ich meinte p01nt3r, nicht dich.
<p01nt3r> bekks: auch dein beispiel liefert keine zeile.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Was nicht zwangsweise an unseren regexp liegen muss, sondern auch an deiner kommentare.txt liegen kann.
<p01nt3r> bekks: z.b. der codierung der zeichen in der datei?
<bekks> Letztlich raten wir hier regexp, weil wir die Eingabedaten nicht kennen.
<p01nt3r> codierung sollte unicode sein.
<trebor_home> genau, p01nt3r, paste doch beispiele ...
<bekks> "sollte".
<trebor_home> k1l_: btw. danke ging soweit
<p01nt3r> "ist".
<bekks> Zeig uns mal Beispieldaten und die Ausgabe von "file ..."
<p01nt3r> Little-endian UTF-16 Unicode text, with very long lines, with CRLF line terminators
<trebor_home> p01nt3r: wie gesagt, es gibt grafische frontends für regexps
<p01nt3r> trebor_home: wo genau holst du dieses "emacs regexp-builder" her?
<trebor_home> benutze emacs als editor, es gibt aber auch andere (im netz beispielsweise)...
<trebor_home> regex.com bsp
<trebor_home> (regexp-builder ist ein eingebauter befehl im emacs  - aber emacs mag nicht jeder/n... ;)
<trebor_home> k1l_: btw, sieht so aus, als würde wieder alles gehen .
<dantje> Hola. In bug 1499842 ist ein fix fuer dkms gemacht worden. Bei mir laeuft wg ZOL allerdings dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.1+zfs10~trusty und fuer den Branch gibt es irgendwie den fix wohl noch nicht. Wo muss man denn da fragen?
<k1l_> file nen bug. aber das klingt eher so als wenn du da nen 3rd party paket hast? dann hau die an
<k1l_> auf deren PPA seite steht wo und wie du sie erreichst
<dantje> k1l_: Stimmt. Issue eingetragen. Danke.
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-03
<nagetier> Habe hier unter 16.04, Xfce, Anwendungen, die bei Aktionen einen Ton von sich geben. Das machen einige, wie jD2, sehr unzuverlässig.. warum nur?
<nagetier> Ob es helfen könnte, PA nicht in den Standby gehen zu lassen? (was ja die Grundeinstellung ist)
<jokrebel> sind das recht kurze Töne? Immer die selben oder verschiedene? Mal längere Sounds probieren und aufpassen, ob die am Anfang dann vielleicht zeitweise abgeschnitten sind?
<nagetier> Fand ich unter KDE schon immer sehr auffällig, dort wurde der Ton auch noch sehr zeitverzögert ausgegeben
<nagetier> jokrebel: ja, das trifft alles zu
<nagetier> Wie gesagt, oft wird er ausgegeben, und dann aus unerfindlichen Gründen wieder nicht
<jokrebel> Nur unter XFCE vielleicht?
<nagetier> jokrebel: mag sein, kann es nicht nachstellen
<jokrebel> würd ich vielleicht mal um es weiter einzugrenzen
<nagetier> Muss mich mal durch man 5 pulse-daemon.conf, das wird lustig
<nagetier> +wühlen
<doev> moin
<doev> wie kann ich dateien finden, die in den ersten x-Zeichen des Namens übereinstimmen?
<jokrebel> find xxx*.*
<jokrebel> oder wie ist das genauer gemeint
<doev> jokrebel, ich suche aber alle tupel, nicht nur einen bestimmten.
<jokrebel> tupel?
<doev> sind ca. 5000 files, "<code>_zeitstempel" als Dateiname. Ich suche doppeltet "codes" und will den Zeitstempel ignorieren.
<doev> die Files mit gleichem code sind gleich, also könnte ich auch über die Dateigröße vergleichen.
<doev> oder eine checksumme
<jokrebel> doev: Hier https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/doppelte-dateien-finden/ wird sich ausführlich über dieses Thema unterhalten
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fslint/ könnt vielleicht auch was sein für Deine Wünsche
<doev> mit fslint nach gleichem Inhalt zu suchen, ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.
<jokrebel> sensors zeigt mir nur core0 und 1 an. Laut zB. top habe ich aber 4 CPU
<nagetier> jokrebel: sind das reale Kerne?
<bekks> Was sagt denn cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<jokrebel> wie/wo seh ich das
<nagetier> das weiß man ;)
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jokrebel> da gibt es Spalten für Prozessor 0 bis 3
<bekks> ZEig uns mal die Ausgabe, das CPU Modell ist wichtig.
<jokrebel> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz
<bekks> http://ark.intel.com/products/85212/Intel-Core-i5-5200U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2_70-GHz
<jokrebel> model: 61
<Frickelpit> 2 Kerne
<bekks> ZWei Cores, 4 Threads.
<jokrebel> ahja - Danke
<nagetier> Auf einem normalen Desktop reicht es IMHO auch aus, Kern0 abzufragen
<bekks> Die sitzen alle im selben Die, von daher reicht das völlig aus, ja.
<bekks> Und die Dies sind hinreichend klein, im Gegensatz zu einem Power7 zum Beispiel.
<jokrebel> Und sensors zeigt mir die GPU-Temperatur nicht an. Was kann ich da tun?
<bekks> Du kannst schauen ob du sie unter /proc oder /sys findest
<ring0> kannst auch mal sensors-detect testen
<jokrebel> ring0: Das hab ich schon durch laufen lassen
<ring0> jokrebel, gut
<nagetier> jokrebel: das macht hier Psensors
<nagetier> Psensor*
<jokrebel> auch psensors zeigt mir keine Grafikkartentemperatur
<nagetier> Ok, das ist hier eine Nvidia mit proprietären Treiber
<jokrebel> hier ist laut lspci eine: 09:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265] (rev ff)
<nagetier> jokrebel: hast du bei sensors-detect
<nagetier>  auf alle Fragen mit y geantwortet?
<jokrebel> bzw 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<nagetier> hast du bei sensors-detect*
<nagetier> Mag sein, dass die kein Sensor hat
<nagetier> Ich weiß es aber nicht
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ja hab ich. Auch bei denen die mit NO vorbelegt waren.
<nagetier> Jo
<nagetier> jokrebel: leider machen das bei weitem nicht einmal aktuelle GPUs verlässlich, oder nur in ihrer eigenen Oberfläche, die es unter Linux so nicht gibt
<jokrebel> hm ok
<jokrebel> Danke trotzdem an alle
<nagetier> jokrebel: In den Einstellungen zu psensor hattest du natürlich unter "Providers" nachgeschaut?
<jokrebel> ja
<tokam> Ich habe in calc wohl scheinbar eine aufwendige Operation angestoßen. Erholt sich libreoffice nach 5-10 Minuten noch? Habe versehentlich eine Formatierung auf eine ganze Spalte angewendet, statt nur auf die 100-200 befüllten reihen.
<jokrebel> tokam: Je nach CPU und RAM kann sowas schon mal dauern
<tokam> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sophos_Anti-Virus_f%C3%BCr_Linux/
<tokam> taugt das Programm etwas?
<pintman> Braucht man sowas?
<ring0> in der regel nicht, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner/
<kante> nabend kennt sich jemand mit avidemux aus?
<bekks> Vielleicht. Aber mit Metafragen kennen wir uns besonders gut aus.
<kante> das programm ist nicht mehr in den paketquellen vorhanden, muss ich jetzt unbedingt ein ppa nutzen? 
<bekks> Ja.
<kante> ppa sollte man nicht zu oft nutzen, oder? hatte ich so in erinnerung
<ppq> PPAs können probleme machen, wenn man auf eine neuere ubuntuversion upgradet
<ppq> aber wenn man sie vorher mit ppa-purge rausschmeißt sollte™ das alles kein problem sein. macht nur keiner.
<kante> egal, ich habe eine LTS
<k1l> !avidemux
<le_bot> Informationen zu Avidemux finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avidemux
<ppq> ansonsten spricht aber nichts dagegen, wenn man dem PPA-anbieter vertraut. im idealfall ist das sogar direkt upstream
<ring0> kann man irgendwo nachlesen, wieso das paket aus den quellen geflogen ist?
<kante> hmmm für die avidemux-installation muss ich zwischen qt4 und qt5 wählen
<k1l> die maintainer konnten wohl das building nicht fixen bis zum release von 16.04
<ring0> ok, aber eine zentrale für quelle für warum ist paket foo nicht mehr in den quellen gibts nicht oder?
<k1l> nein. eigentlich die bugs auf launchpad
<k1l> wenn es bei debian rausfliegt kann man die ML durchsuchen
<kante> installation hat geklappt ;-)
<ring0> könnte ja durchaus interessant sein. auch generell listenartig welche pakete sind neu drin und welche eben nicht mehr
<k1l> ring0: na das klingt ja nach einem freiwilligen der das machen will :)
<ring0> k1l, ;)
<kante> die listen sind bestimmt sehr umfangreich
<ring0> ich würde vermuten für libs ja, für programme eher weniger
<kante> BTW ich finde es geil, dass ich mit youtube-dl ein video von kabeleins.de runterladen konnte, ohne das DRM-plugin im firefox zu starten
<nagetier> kante: nach dem Einfügen des PPA, konnte ich auch avidemux2.6-gtk wählen
<nagetier> aber ok, du magst qt-basiert arbeiten :)
<nagetier> Wenn ich avidemux3_gtk starten will, fehlt libADM6avcodec.so.56, wo finde ich das?
<nagetier> PPA ist das auf UU vorgeschlagene.
<nagetier> Ok, denke ich hab’s
<kante> nagetier: ich habe avidemux als qt5 version installiert
<nagetier> kante: Das will ich mir nicht für Xfce antun
<kante> ich habe kubuntu ;-)
<kante> gnome3 ist nicht so mein fall
<kante> und mate hat leider keine suchfunktion wie gnome und kde
<nagetier> Habe es jetzt wieder entfernt :/
<romke> Hi, anyone with Deutsche Telekom mobile could spare me few minutes and tracert my server on prv plz?
<k1l> romke: better ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<romke> thx
<uniCATx> nagetier, jok
<uniCATx> nagetier, + jokrebel wer von Euch benutzt MultiSystem?
<nagetier> uniCATx: ich noch nicht, verwende derzeit eine andere Möglichkeit, mit der ich unzufrieden bin. Der jokrebel ist im Bett.
<uniCATx> ist Multisystem nur mittels Fremdquelle installierbar?
<uniCATx> ok...
<nagetier> Sollte das nicht im Artikel zu finden sein?
<uniCATx> kann ich über Deine Alternative mehr erfahren?
<nagetier> uniCATx: lass es
<nagetier> bringt nichts
<uniCATx> ok
<nagetier> uniCATx: Und mit dem PPA scheinst du richtig zu liegen
<nagetier> Wo hapert es denn?
<uniCATx> also mit ppa*s arbeite ich ungern
<uniCATx> nie irgendwo
<uniCATx> bin unentschlossen wegen ppa
<nagetier> Alles gut,. dir bleibt bei einigen Paket nichts anders übrig.. achte nur darauf, die entsprechend zu behandeln, wenn du auf eine neue Version upgraden möchtest
<nagetier> Unnötig übertreiben würde ich es mit denen allerdings auch nicht
<uniCATx> ok.. ist der Prozess des Upgrades gefährlich?
<uniCATx> habe ppas noch nicht U-ge-greded
<nagetier> uniCATx: das PPA sollte zuvor entfernt werden, mit ppa-purge
<nagetier> uniCATx: Upgrade, wenn du zB von 16.04 Ubuntu auf 20.04 gehst
<uniCATx> Frage: informiert mich ppa über upgrade automatisch?
<nagetier> Ja
<uniCATx> also dann ppa-purge
<uniCATx> niemals zustimmen
<uniCATx> richtig?
<nagetier> Bevor du das Upgrade vom OS durchführt
<nagetier> +s
<uniCATx> os also meine Mate
<uniCATx> UBU-Mate...
<nagetier> Ja
<nagetier> uniCATx: was verwendest du derzeit?
<uniCATx> mate 16.04
<uniCATx> ubuntu
<uniCATx> läuft stabil 
<uniCATx> sehr stabil
<nagetier> k, das ist gut, dann hast du ja 4 Hajre zeit das PPA zu verwenden.. schlimm wird es, wenn man alle 6 Monate auf eine nneue Version geht
<nagetier> Jahre*
<uniCATx> einziges problem bis jetzt nm-applet, aber nach letztem dist-upgrade
<uniCATx> scheint das problem behoben zu sein
<uniCATx> ah...
<uniCATx> ich verwende jedes mal update+dist-upgrade
<uniCATx> also muss ich aufpassen
<nagetier> Bitte?
<uniCATx> wenn MS in neuerer Version erscheint
<uniCATx> vor dist-upgrade ppa-purge
<nagetier> Waaas?
<nagetier> Nein
<uniCATx> ups...
<nagetier> Das hat nichts mit einem Upgrade auf eine neue Version zu tun, wie zB von 16.04 LTS auf 20.04 LTS, oder von 16.04 auf 16.10
<uniCATx> aha, sorry , habe ich missverstanden
<nagetier> Ok
<uniCATx> thx für Deine Einweisung
<nagetier> uniCATx: War ein bisschen undeutlich von mir, mit "auf eine neue Version upgraden möchtest" war direkt das OS gemeint
<nagetier> Updates von egal welchem PPA übernimmt der Paketmanager von Ubuntu
<nagetier> Aus dem Grund sind PPAs auch mögig, wenn die Quelle vertrauenswürdig ist
<uniCATx> ich denke in diesem Fall ist die Quelle VW, oder?
<nagetier> Wenn diese im UU-Wiki angegeben werden, würde ich denen einfach mal vertrauen.. ansonsten werden sie zeitnah entfernt
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> na dann kann es nichts schief gehen, odrrr?
<nagetier> Nicht in dem Fall, will ich mal behaupten
<uniCATx> nagetier, meine letzte Frage für Heut
<uniCATx> woran unterscheiden sich die ppa- von der manuellen Installation?
<k1l> PPA ist ein repo. den unterschied zwischne einem repo und einem manuellen isntall kennst du?
<nagetier> uniCATx: Sie werden vom Paketmanager gepflegt, und nicht von dir selber
<uniCATx> k1l, ich denke, ppa ist eine Verbindung zum server von Multisys
<uniCATx> bildhaft gesagt
<k1l> uniCATx: nein.
<nagetier> Wobei das nicht ganz korrekt ist
<k1l> !ppa
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA/
<nagetier> So grob will ich das aber mal stehen lassen
<k1l> es ist ein repo für ubuntu, dass auf launchpad gehostet wird und das jeder anlegen und beliebigen code reinpacken kann
<nagetier> Fügst du es ein,wird es vom System verwaltet
<nagetier> Egal was dahinter steht
<uniCATx> ich hab es
<k1l> das problem an PPA ist, dass jeder da jeden code reinpacken kann. es gibt keine prüfung oder garantie. 
<nagetier> Aber wird es nicht nur geprüft im UU-Wiki verlinkt?
<uniCATx> k1l, das wusste ich nicht... 
<nagetier> Wobei sich das Paket auch jederzeit nachteilig ändern kann
<uniCATx> jeder?
<k1l> auch das ist keine garantie. erst recht nicht, dass der code im PPA nicht gegen schadhaften code ausgetauscht wurde.
<uniCATx> gut. jetzt weiß ich mehr über schwachstelle eines ppas
<uniCATx> aber ubuntu stellt doch eine Bühne für die fremdppas dar
<uniCATx> trägt aber keine verantwortung
<k1l> und?
<uniCATx> für die Inhalte
<uniCATx> na ja, es wundert mich aber
<uniCATx> k1l, dann die Frage: verwendest Du die PPAs?
<k1l> ubuntu bietet einen service an. ob du dem hans mustermann vertraust und sein PPA in deinem system aktivierst ist deine entscheidung. da jetzt ubuntu die verantwortung aufzudrücken ist auch irgendwie schräg
<uniCATx> wie erkenne ich sichere von unsicheren auf den ersten blick
<uniCATx> k1l, nein nein , um gottes willen
<uniCATx> so will ich nicht verstanden werden
<uniCATx> die leute leisten super arbeit
<uniCATx> aber heute bin ich kluger als ich es gestern noch war
<uniCATx> betreffend ppaS
<uniCATx> also die manuelle Installation von Multisystem
<uniCATx> die legt aber keine automatische PPA 
<uniCATx> richtig?
<uniCATx> es wird ein archiv entpackt
<uniCATx> richtig?
<k1l> k.a. ich kenne multisystem nicht
<uniCATx> ok, sorry
<uniCATx> sind Franzosen und bieten die 2 Möglichkeiten der Installation an
<k1l> das ist aber nicht mal ein PPA. sondern ein komplett eigenständiges repo.
<uniCATx> was nachteilig erscheint
<uniCATx> ich will mein stabiles system
<uniCATx> nicht zerschieße
<uniCATx> meine PRIO1
<uniCATx> k1l, + nagetier THX
<nagetier> Wer sein System zerschießt und nicht wieder zurückgehen kann,hat zuvor keine Sicherung gemacht
<uniCATx> nagetier, soll ich mit Dir ehrlich sein
<uniCATx> Du hat es erfasst
<uniCATx> ich habe mich an das Thema nicht heran getraut
<uniCATx> ich hole es nach, versprochen
<uniCATx> ciao und danke
<nagetier> Solltest du, sind ja deine Nerven :)
<nagetier> bye
<ripZone6> hallo
<ring0> hallo
<ripZone6> ich habe Deutsch grammer Fragen
<nagetier> ripZone6: ##deutsch ist dazu der richtige Kanal
<ripZone6> danke
<nagetier> gerne
<ripZone6> tschuss
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-04
<lanlock> irc.synirc.net
<LupusE> hi
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Sentinel_> Hey. Ich hab seit kurzen eine neue Tastatur. Die läuft auf meiner Windows Partition perfekt. Dann wollte ich wieder coden und wechselte auf Ubuntu. Dort funktioniert die Tastatur nicht o.0 Das Problem ich finde im Internet auch keinen Treiber für Linux. Tastatur ist die MadCatz Strike.TE.
<stevieh> so gar nicht?
<axhm3a_1> Sentinel_ hast du ggf usb3 und das wird nciht unter deiner kernel unterstuetzt? 
<stevieh> dann würde ich nach treibern schauen, in syslog schauen, wenn sie angesteckt wird und beim Hersteller anfragen, wie die unter linux so geht
<axhm3a_1> was zeigt dir lsusb an?
<dadrc> `dmesg` direkt nach dem Anstecken wäre auch interesasnt
<Sentinel_> "usb3 und das wird nciht unter deiner kernel unterstuetzt" meinst du die Tastatur an sich oder den Steckplatz? 
<axhm3a_1> ich meine den treiber für das usb interface / steckplatz
<axhm3a_1> wird dir die tastatur unter lsbusb angezeigt?
<Sentinel_> Noch nicht geguckt. Was ist das? 
<stevieh> http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21837/mad-catz-s-t-r-i-k-e-7-gaming-tastatur-linux-driver.html laut sowas geht die erstmal 
<axhm3a_1> lsusb ist ein programm /befehlt welches dir alle usb devices auflistet
<Sentinel_> Sie funktioniert leider nicht. Die Beleuchtung wird nicht einmal gestartet. 
<axhm3a_1> hast du mal einen anderen usb port ausprobiert?
<axhm3a_1> ggf. hast du noch usb2 anschluesse
<Sentinel_> Ja klar :D
<faekjarz> Guten morgen! Wie entferne ich die "App Store" Suchergebisse (apt) vom Gnome Dashboard (dieses Exposé Ding, wenn ich die Super Taste drücke)?
<nagetier> faekjarz: findet man die Einträge in ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel ?
<k1l_> faekjarz: unity oder gnome-shell?
<faekjarz> oh hai k1l_, du bist auch bi-lingual ;) in Gnome-Shell. (nagetier: nein, ich meine diese sofort angezeigten Suchergebnisse, nicht die kürtzlich verwendeten.) …Ich möchte die die Liste verkürzen um kurze Gleichungs-Lösungen _ohne scrollen_ anzuzeigen, bspw. <Super-Taste> "1+1" …=2
<faekjarz> …alternativ möchte ich die Reihenfolge der Darstellung ändern, analog zu den 3 Fenster-Krontroll-Knöpfen (min, max, X), …vielleicht in "gconf editor" irgendwo?
<faekjarz> …wenn ich die Pakete (apt) nicht entfernen kann, dann möchte ich das Taschenrechner-Ergebnis ganz oben in der liste
<dadrc> Meinst du die Installationsvorschläge oder die installierten Pakete?
<faekjarz> dadrc: technisch gesehen, beides: das Taschenrechner-Ergebnis ist nur eine einzige Zeile - die will ich ganz oben, der Rest kann gern bleiben, aber ich _will_ die Gleichung sehen, und zwar ohne zu scrollen (Stichwort: User Experience, UX, Usaility) …Super-Taste, "1+1", bang! Computer sagt 2 ;D
<dadrc> faekjarz: joa, klar
<faekjarz> dadrc: joa ne? :D LOL
<dadrc> Du kannst unter Einstellungen → Suche die Reihenfolge der Ergebnisse verändern
<dadrc> Aber vor die installierten Anwendungen kriegst du das da nicht, so wie das aussieht
<faekjarz> dadrc: ja ja ja, ich mein' nei, kann ich nicht, ja, xD HAHA aber ja, genau das ist die Lösung :3 *deaktiviert den ganzen Quatsch den er nicht wirklich braucht* Danke! <3
<faekjarz> OK, das's witzig: ich habe alles, außer den Taschenrechner deaktiviert …perfekt, nicht mal meine pr0…ähm…Videos werden mehr angezeigt :D
<axhm3a_1> 
<axhm3a_1> 
<axhm3a_1> exit
<axhm3a_1> #
<penni> Hallo. Ich wollte gerade mein Ubuntu 14.04 auf 16.04 Upgraden mit einem Live USB Stick. Leider hat sich die Installation aufgehangen, wodurch ich sie abbrechen musste. Jetzt zeigt er mir nicht mehr als Option an, dass ich von 14.04 auf 16.04 upgraden kann. Ich habe Windows im Dual Boot
<k1l_> warum hast du nicht einfach das online update gemacht? und wie lange hast du gewartet bis du es abgebrochne hast?
<k1l_> aber gut. boote mal das ubuntu und kommt hier rein. dann müssen wir gucken welchen status dein system hat und wie wir das hinbiegen
<penni> k1l_: Ich habe es ganz am Anfang abgebrochen (Schritt war irgendetwas wie: "Löschen unnötiger Komponenten").
<penni> Es war ziemlich genau dieser Fehler hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/499845/ubiquity-appears-to-hang-installing-dual-boot-osx
<k1l_> ist das ein wubi install?
<penni> Was ist wubi? Habe ich noch nie etwas von gehört...
<k1l_> ok, also hast du ubuntu auf eigene partitionen installiert.
<k1l_> boote bitte das ubuntu und kommt dann wieder. von aussen kann man das jetzt nicht fixen
<penni> Ich bin gerade auf einem anderen Rechner hier im Chat. Habe versucht in mein normales Ubuntu zu booten, da bootet er jetzt aber irgendwie in eine "BusyBox"
<jokrebel> penni: Wieso nimmt man ein LiveStick für ein Dist-Upgrade? Was genau sprach gegen ein Online-Upgrade?
<penni> jokrebel: Ich weiß nicht, das habe ich immer so gemacht
<penni> k1l_: Kann ich denn hier in BusyBox etwas machen?
<k1l_> kannst du im grub einen alten kernel auswählen und den booten?
<penni> Habe gerade verschiedene ausprobiert, auch im Recovery Modus. Alle landen in BusyBox
<k1l_> penni: da würde ich dann mal mit einem live-usb chroot reingehen ins system und dann gucken, dass man ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" macht
<penni> k1l_: Also der Fehler den mir BusyBox anzeigt ist initramfs
<jokrebel> penni: Das beste wird sein Du versucht das wie k1l_ sagte mittels chroot fertig dist-upgrade zu lassen. Ne aktuelle Datensicherung hast Du ja hoffentlich. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/#Einrichtung
<penni> jokrebel: ja klar, gesichert ist alles. Lese gerade im Netz, das der Fehler vermutlich daher kommt, dass er meine Partionen nicht gemountet hat und daher die Kernel nicht findet. Kann ich nicht erst versuchen diese wieder einzuhängen (vom Live CD boot aus)?
<penni> jokrebel: Und noch eine Frage zu dem Link den du mir geschickt hast. Ich habe 3 Linux Partitionen. Eine 40GB Große (das müsste boot sein), eine 87GB große (das müsste Home verzeichnis sein) und eine 512MB Große (was ist das?)
<penni> jokrebel: Und ich kann die boot z.B. nicht einhängen: mount: mount point /mnt/boot does not exist
<k1l_> die 512 ist /boot. die 40GB ist sicher /
<k1l_> hast du denn ein LVM setup? oder verschlüsselt?
<penni> Was ist LVM? Und nein, bei mir ist nichts verschlüsselt
<penni> k1l_: Und wenn 512 /boot, 40GB / ist, was ist dann die 87,5GB große?
<k1l_>  /home würde ich jetzt schätzen
<k1l_> mit "sudo parted -l" kannste gucken welches filesystem das ist.
<penni> 512 ist ext2, 40GB ist ext4 und 87,5 ist ebenfalls ext4
<k1l_> dann ist das sicher /boot, / und /home
<Guest5238> moinse zusammen
<jokrebel> ein separates /boot? recht ungewöhnlich
<penni> Habe jetzt soweit alles gemountet. Den chroot Schritt kann ich nicht machen: chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<NTQ> Geht /bin/sh?
<penni> NTQ: Nein, auch nicht
<penni> Ich habe auch keinen bin Ordner in /. Nur einen sbin Ordner. Und unter usr ist noch ein bin Ordner, aber darin ist kein bash Ordner
<penni> Sry, da ist doch ein bin Ordner in /
<penni> Aber da ist kein bash Ordner drin
<jokrebel> penni: Stell vielleicht erst mal sicher, was die 3 Partitionen tatsächlich sein müssten. Wir wissen leider nicht, was Du bei der Installation alles ausgewählt hattest damals um es auf eine eigene Partition einzurichten. Mit einem Blick von der Live-CD aus in die verschiedenen Partitionen (was befindet sich da drin?) kann man das vielleicht sicherer beurteilen. Nur wenn alles richtig und passend
<jokrebel> eingebunden wird, kann es erfolgreich sein
<penni> jokrebel: Gerade mal hereingeschaut: Die Partitionen passen (/boot, / und /home). Das Problem, dass chroot nicht funktioniert, hat ja auch damit nichts zu tun, sonder damit, dass es in /bin keinen bash Ordner gibt
<bekks> Ein bash Ordner hilft dir auch nichts.
<bekks> Das muss eine ausführbare Datei sein.
<bekks> Wie hast du die Partitionen vorher gemounted?
<penni> bekks: /dev/sdb2 in /mnt, /dev/sdb1 in /mnt/boot und /dev/sda3 in /mnt/boot/efi
<bekks> Das reicht nicht um zu chrooten.
<penni> bekks: Was fehlt denn?
<penni> bekks: Und ich sehe gerade, dass ich doch ein bash Datei im bin Ordner habe, es aber trotzdem fehlschlägt
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#chroot-Methode Punkt 3.
<bekks> Und wie genau versuchst du zu chrooten?
<jokrebel> sicher dass sda3 eine UEFI-Partiton ist? Ich dachte Du hast 3 ext Partitionen
<penni> Ich habe 2 SSDs in meinem PC und eine HDD. Auf 1. SSD läuft Windoof, auf der 2. SSD läuft Ubunut, auf der HDD sind die Daten. sda3 ist als "EFI system partition" beschrieben
<penni> bekks: Die anderen Ordner (dev, sys, proc) existieren bei mir nicht
<penni> bekks: ahhh, jetzt sind sie drin
<penni> bekks, jokrebel: Sooo, jetzt habe ich nochmal genau geschaut. sda3 ist EFI, sdb1 ist /boot, sdb2 ist / und sdb3 ist /home. Die 3 bekomme ich gemountet. In meinem sdb2 (also /) befindet sich aber kein dev, sys und proc ordner, wodurch ich die zusätzlichen mount Schritte nicht ausführen kann.
<penni> (Mit den dreien, die ich gemountet bekomme, meine ich /, /boot und /boot/efi
<penni> bekks: Mir fehlt also scheinbar die /mnt/bin/bash Datei. Was tun!?
<penni> Habe jetzt eine Neuinstallation gemacht und den /home Ordner behalten. Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe! :)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Robert_Zenz> Ich habe hier ein 14.04 und habe letztens updates gemacht, unter anderem ein pulseaudio update, seit dem stottert der sound unter Wine.
<Robert_Zenz> Und zwar solange bis ich einmal im padevchooser das Ausgabegeraet umschalte...hat da wer was von sowas gehoert?
<jokrebel> was wurde denn upgedatet?
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, weisz ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, ich kann mich nur noch erinnern das ich mir gedacht habe "hey, ein PulseAudio update"...
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Die apt-Logs würde da wohl Auskunft geben können denke ich
<jokrebel> aber da ich mit Wine nur äußerst selten in berührung komme werd ich da wohl eher nicht helfen können.
<jokrebel> gute Nacht und noch viel Erfolg
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, danke.
<Robert_Zenz> Okay, nehme ich zuerueck, da war kein update, das letzte interessante ist das ich wine-amd64 installiert habe. :/
<Robert_Zenz> Vielleicht ist der Wine build schlecht...
<Robert_Zenz> Aber wo ich schon mal da bin, jemand eine Idee wieso mein Mikrofon die Ausgabe spiegelt? Also alles was rausgeht kommt direkt ueber das Mikro wieder rein.
<Robert_Zenz> Vom physischen mikro kommt gar nichts an, dafuer die Ausgabe in einwandfreier Qualitaet...so als wuerde die Ausgabe direkt die Eingabe fuettern.
<mnass> moin, ich versuche mit gpg2 ein Schlüsselpaar zu generieren ... beim generieren zeigt htop aber kaum irgendwelche CPU aktivität, und es dauert ewig, bzw. ich hab inzwischen mehrfach abgebrochen
<mnass> habs schon mit seahorse und enigmail probiert - jetzt auf der Komandozeite mit gpg2 --full-gen-key
<k1l_> es dauert so lange, weil es entropy braucht damit das eben auch zufällig ist. einfach viel maus bewegen, rumklicken etc.
<mnass> früher war das aber schneller
<mnass> und da hatte ich langsamere rechner
<k1l_> und nur 512bit keys :)
<mnass> nope 4096
<mnass> schon immer
<mnass> vielleicht ganz am anfang 2048
<mnass> Aber müsste die CPU nicht rödeln?
<mnass> Alle Kerne bei <2%
<k1l_> hatte das bisher nie als problem in erinnerung.
<mnass> Ich dachte halt vielleicht arbeitet er gar nicht
<mnass> ist oft so wenn die CPU nix macht
<mnass> https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2015/07/01/is-gpg-hanging-when-generating-a-key/ -- vielleicht hab ich was gefunden
<k1l_> wie gesagt: nutze das system einfach weiter.
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-05
<nagetier> dürfte da nicht auch bewegte bilder abspielen, und wild "herumspulen" helfen?
<nagetier> -,
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Ninja187> hallo zusammen, ich habe eine DS-Lite ipv4 adresse und leider besteht keine möglichkeit einen vpn zu nutzen. bis auf sstp, leider bekomme ich diesen dienst nicht installiert. hätte da eventuell jemand zeit mir dabei zu helfen?
<Ninja187> ich nutze Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<dadrc> Was heißt denn "nicht installiert"?
<dadrc> Wie versuchst du es denn?
<Ninja187> also ich erhalte diese fehlermeldung bei der installation vom network-manager https://paste.ubuntu.com/23279303/
<deem> wieso kannst du denn kein vpn nutzen? ich habe selbst ds-lite und kann da ganz wunderbar vpn nutzen
<bekks> Ninja187: ZEig uns mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a" und "apt update".
<Ninja187> ich weiss ich auch nicht, ich verbinde mich  mit dem server aber habe keine verbindung zum internet
<bekks> Ninja187: Zeig uns mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a" und "apt update".
<Ninja187> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23279315/
<bekks> Und weiter?
<Ninja187> mom bin dabei
<deem> das klingt aber auch eher danach, als wäre dein vpn falsch konfiguriert
<Ninja187> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23279328/
<bekks> Wow. So viele PPA habe ich selten gesehen.
<bekks> Vor allem verwendest du ein PPA dass überhaupt nicht für dein Release gedacht ist.
<bekks> Da wundert es mich nicht, dass das Probleme macht.
<bamjam> Hi! Ich nutzte Ubuntu 16.04 auf einer SSD, meine Daten liegen auf einer HDD. Ich habe die HDD in /srv/daten gemountet. Leider kann ich auf die Dateien nur per root zugreifen. Laut ls -l gehören die Dateien root plugdev. Die HDD Partition ist NTFS, da ich die Daten auch via Windows im Dual Boot nutze.
<deem>  /o\
<bekks> bamjam: Dann benutze uid/gid beim mounten, damit andere User auch darauf zugreifen können.
<deem> bamjam: das sollte dir helfen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/
<bekks> Ninja187: schmeiss den vivid Müll aus der sources.list raus, und installier dieses PPA: https://launchpad.net/~eivnaes/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-sstp
<bamjam> beeks, deem: So sieht mein /etc/fstab Eintrag aus: http://pastebin.com/MCuKZq4m
<bekks> Wieso denn umask=007?
<bekks> Was genau soll Dir das bringen? :)
<bamjam> bekks: Ich habe noch nie die /etc/fstab Datei angefasst. Das hat Ubuntu automatisch bei der Installation gemacht
<deem> nimm das da "uid=<user>,gid=plugdev,umask=0027" und ersetze user durch deinen benutzer oder seine id
<deem> steht übrigens auch alles hier drin https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/
<bamjam> Was macht denn umask überhaupt?
<deem> berechtigungen
<deem> bamjam: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/#Standard-Einstellung-und-Maskierung
<bamjam> deem: Ahhh, ok, cool, danke!
<deem> gerne
<bamjam> deem: soll ich das "defaults" auch noch mit drin lassen, oder herauslöschen?
<bekks> drinlassen :)
<Ninja187> bekks: ich habe in meiner sources.list.d noch ein haufen vivid kram drin. wie bekomme ich das schnellstmöglichst entfernt, oder  muss ich das alles von manuel über das terminal machen?
<bekks> Ninja187: Selbstverständlich musst du das manuell übers Terminal machen.
<k1l> Ninja187: mach mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"   und zeig die url die rauskommt hier
<Ninja187> bekks: ich habe nun alles raus geschmissen was nicht zu xenial gehört, erhalte noch 2 warnungen  bei "apt update" wie bekomme ich diese entfernt? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23279536/
<bekks> Da sehe ich noch jede Menge ZEug das nicht zu xenial gehört.
<bekks> Ich nehme an du hast du zugehörigen Pakete alle mit ppa-purge entfernt?
<Ninja187> ach die dritt anbieter 
<bekks> Und die Zeilen 17 und 18 sagen Dir sehr genau was das Problem ist.
<k1l> <k1l> Ninja187: mach mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"   und zeig die url die rauskommt hier
<k1l> warum will man es sich nicht einfach machen?
<Ninja187> k1l:  sorry nicht bemerkt http://termbin.com/7y27
<Ninja187> bekks: noch da?
<bekks> Ninja187: Ja. Ich warte auf die Antwort auf meine Frage :)
<Ninja187> ja wegen der zeile 17 und 18 ?
<bekks> 1005 142252 < bekks> Ich nehme an du hast du zugehörigen Pakete alle mit ppa-purge entfernt?
<Ninja187> bekks: achso, ja hab ich
<bekks> Gut, nachdem du jetzt auch noch die Zeilen 17 und 18 beseitigt hast, ist jetzt was das akute Problem?
<Ninja187> ja die zeile 17 und 18 verschwindet nicht
<bekks> Dann lies doch was da steht und handele entsprechend.
<bekks> Es ist jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft einen doppelten Eintrag in einer Datei zu finden.
<Ninja187> bekks: XD nein natürlich nicht, ich such ja schon 
<Ninja187> bekks: die erste zeile hab ich nun weg und nun kommt kein fehler mehr
<Ninja187> bekks: sstp-client und manager läuft nun endlich!
<Ninja187> bekks: vielen dank!
<_thelion_> Guteb Abend. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Firefox die Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste dicker / größer ist als z.B. in Windows. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Symbolleiste in Ubuntu zu verkleinern, bitte?
<_thelion_> *Guten ...
<_thelion_> *Guten ... gvno0l 
<_thelion_> llk+üküüm
<_thelion_> ǘ  
<pLaTo0n> moin
<nubcake_> snapd (2.15.ubuntu) wird eingerichtet ... hängt seit stunden mal wieder, irgendeine idee, wie ich das beheben kann? hatte es schon mal, hab aber nicht so ganz verstanden, wie bzw. was mir da geraten wurde um es zu beheben :(
<nubcake_> ubuntu 16.04 server LTS 
<nubcake_> ist eine x64 version
<cyrax_> bin ich hier richtig im hilfe chat ?
<k1l> ja
<cyrax_> ich bin neu bei ubuntu 16.04 und habe ein problem ...wenn ich den rechner starte und auf dem desktop bin kann ich nichts tun ...das klicken der maus geht nicht ...ich muss mich ausloggen und wieder anmelden 
<cyrax_> dann geht es ...warum ist das so 
<cyrax_> thx
<cyrax_> jemand eine idee wo ich hilfe bekommen könnte ...im netz finde ich nichts
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-06
<LupusE> g'morgen
<pLaTo0n> moin
<b3dr> hi zusammen. kann mir hier jemand helfen?
<Lengsdorfer> schwer zu sagen
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<_moep_> lol
<DaVu> _moep_: wir haben einen bot hier?
<DaVu> welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn da noch?
<_moep_> ka
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> jokrebel: da du (fast) immer alles weißt ;-) kannst du dazu was sagen ^^
<sash_> DaVu: Wir wollen ihn hier haupstächlich dazu nutzen, wiki-Artikel zu verlinken. z.B.
<sash_> !mount
<le_bot> Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<DaVu> ok, das ist cool
<DaVu> also immer !<wiki-page-titel>
<sash_> Nicht unbedingt der Titel, manchmal sinds auch eher keywords.
<DaVu> gibt es eine Liste zu den keywords?
<sash_> Irgendwo müsste die sein, k1l_ weiß das vermutlich.
<DaVu> ok, danke schon mal
<k1l_> keine öffentliche liste. eigentlich ist es der wiki title. aber der dump vom wiki ist halt uralt. da kann sich was geändrt haben
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> also ein wenig versuchen und probieren ;)
<k1l_> !listkeys mount
<le_bot> k1l_: Key search for "mount" (7 found): "Archiv/gumount", "Automount", "CDemu/cdemu-mount", "FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher", "FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher/Fritzbox_7270", "gvfs-mount", and "mount"
<DaVu> danke 
<freddy__> Hallo
<freddy__> Hale gerade nicht erfolgreich die 16er Version probiert
<DasisteinTest> hi all
<DasisteinTest> hat jemand ne idee, wieso (nur bei chromium) die cam automatisch angeht?
<jokrebel> ...nicht innerhalb von 3 Minuten; nein
<Random11> Hi, ich kann mich erinnern, dass wenn man von 14.04 auf 16.04 upgradet probleme mit verschlüsselten festplatten auftreten können. Ich habe meine Festplatte verschlüsselt, ich weiß aber nichtmal das passwort. Die wird beim einloggen automatisch entschlüsselt. Kann man das passwort irgendwie rausfinden? und kann ich bedenkenlos upgraden?
<bekks> Random11: Nein. Nein.
<Random11> schade
<bekks> Random11: In deinem Fall ist eine Neuinstallation fällig.
<Random11> meh
<jokrebel> warum will man verschlüsseln, das aber dann trotzdem automatisch entschlüsseln? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehn; wo soll da dann der Sicherheitsgewinn sein?
<bekks> Das ist halt Trick 17 mit Selbstüberlistung.
<Random11> wieso?
<nagetier> Random11: Verwendest du zum Anmelden ein Passwort?
<Random11> klar
<bekks> Random11: Ich klaue deinen Rechner, schalte ihn ein, und komme an alle deine Daten.
<nagetier> so klar ist das nicht
<Random11> wie?
<bekks> Wieso denkst du dass das irgendwie sicher sei?
<Random11> ist doch verschlüsselt :P
<Random11> klär mich auf
<bekks> "Die wird beim einloggen automatisch entschlüsselt."
<bekks> Also gibst du kein Passwort ein.
<Random11> dann braucht man immernoch mein pw mit dem ich mich anmelde
<nagetier> Daher fragte ich
<nagetier> Dann ist es doch das, oder nicht?
<bekks> Random11: Also wird sie nicht automatisch entschlüsselt, sondern du gibst ein Passwort ein.
<frostschutz> Wenn du ein Passwort eingibst, dann kennst du doch das Passwort. Schau mal bei lsblk / mount was das ist, wahrscheinlich encfs / ecryptfs? Mach ein Backup solange du noch an das Zeug rankommst. ;)
<Random11> ja normal halt zum anmelden, ich dachte die passphrase wäre abweichend
<bekks> Ob die abweichend ist wissen wir nicht, weil wir nicht nichtmal wissen wie du verschlüsselt hast.
<Random11> naja ich hab das installiert und ein häkchen bei verschlüsseln gesetzt
<bekks> Das Häkchen bei "Home-Verzeichnis verschlüsseln"?
<frostschutz> Ich habe einen Server der sich automatisch entschlüsselt. Das hilft dann halt nur gegen Festplattendiebstahl, wenn einer durchs RZ läuft und sich bedient oder der Hoster die Platte ohne zu löschen in eine andere Kiste steckt.
<Random11> kann mich nicht so genau erinnern
<Random11> ecryptfs
<Frickelpit> Was anderes kann der grafische Installer eh nicht
<Random11> ja mir gehts auch um festplatten diebstahl, ist halt n laptop
<Random11> der letzte wurde mir geklaut
<Frickelpit> Random11: bei 'nem Laptop würde ich voll verschlüsseln mit luks
<frostschutz> Da wird dir aber der ganze Laptop jeklaut und nicht nur die Platte :D
<Random11> aber solange man das passwort von meinem user nicht hat wird ja auch nix entschlüsselt oder?
<frostschutz> Die Netzwerkkarte / MAC-Adresse / CPU- / RAM-Ausstattung als Schlüssel nehmen für die Automatik ist da dann nicht so gut
<frostschutz> Random11, da brauchst dann ein richtiges Passwort, ja.
<Random11> ich versteh jetzt garnix mehr
<frostschutz> naja, wenn die kiste noch läuft...
<frostschutz> Sorry.  :D
<Random11> wenn die kiste läuft ist kacke, aber für gewöhnlich tut sie das nur wenn ich dran sitze
<Random11> aber um auf das ursprungsproblem zurück zu kommen, reicht das passwort was ich habe, oder fehlt mir irgendwas?
<Random11> ich will nicht meine ganzen daten verlieren
<Frickelpit> dann mach ein Backup
<frostschutz> Dir fehlt ein Backup. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall haben, auch wenn man ohne Verschlüsselung ein Upgrade macht. Irgendwas kann immer schiefgehen.
<Random11> hab nix zum backup machen
<bekks> Random11: Gegen Datenverlust helfen BAckups, nicht Passwörter.
<bekks> Random11: Dann hast du auch keine wichtigen Daten.
<Random11> wichtig ist ja ansichtsache
<bekks> Ja, du hast kein BAckup, also sind die Daten unwichtig. Ganz einfach.
<Random11> urlaubsfotos :P wichtiger wirds  nicht
<Random11> 99% der computer benutzer haben keine backups
<nagetier> Die kann man doch wohl sichern..
<frostschutz> Random11, hier steht was zum ecryptfs Schlüssel dingaling https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung/ - unwrap-pass oder wie sich das dort schimpft
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * Frickelpit gehört zu den 1% \o/
<Random11> supi
<frostschutz> Random11, Wenn du einen DVD Brenner hast, Urlaubsfotos einmal im Jahr runterbrennen und gut... dann in den Schrank oder Schublade damit (kein Sonnenlicht) und die Dinger sollten eine Weile leben
<jokrebel> nagetier: Wenn die doch eh unwichtig sind...
<Random11> hab kein cd laufwerk
<Random11> ^^
<bekks> Random11: Dazu braucht man keine CD.
<bekks> Random11: USB geht auch.
<Random11> so wie ich das jetzt verstehe gibt es ja nur das eine Passwort was ich eh habe, dann ist das risiko ja nicht so riesig
<bekks> Dennoch ist das Risiko da.
<tuppabox> servus
<Random11> 300 gig müsste ich sichern
<jokrebel> no risk no fun
<Random11> eben
<bekks> Random11: Dann mach das doch.
<tuppabox> weiß jemand wie ich am besten bei abstürzen vorgehe...?
<nagetier> Ob mir die alle unwichtig wären, ich weiß ja nicht :) aber ist dein Dingen
<jokrebel> Random11: Aber hinterher nicht jammern
<bekks> tuppabox: Am Besten hast du einen Fallschirm dabei, und springst vor dem Aufprall ab.
<Random11> toll dann geh ich jetzt zu saturn und kauf ne externe platte :P
<bekks> Random11: Richtig :)
<tuppabox> achsoooo....
<tuppabox> klingt garnicht mal so schlecht
<Random11> -.-
<jokrebel> tuppabox: Definiere "Abstürze" genauer
<tuppabox> und ernsthaft... hat jemand zeit lust?
<tuppabox> jo natürlich
<Random11> ich hab extra ne seperate partition für das home verzeichniss gemacht, um mir den dummen backup stress zu sparen
<bekks> tuppabox: Nur, wenn du anfängst ordentliche Fragen zu stellen oder Probleme zu schildern :)
<nagetier> Random11: Gibt eine Menge Daten, die man sich wieder beschaffen kann.. private Photos gehören nicht dazu
<bekks> Random11: Wie sollte das gegen Backups helfen? -.-
<Random11> ich hab einfach gehofft das beim distupgrade das home verzeichniss heilig ist :P
<bekks> Random11: Ja, und? Wieso sollte das gegen Backups helfen?
<Random11> wenn es eh nicht angerührt wird kann ja nix passieren
<bekks> Random11: Das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn.
<bekks> Random11: Wenn die Platte kaputt ist, sind die Daten weg.
<nubcake_> snapd (2.15.2ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...  hängt seit gestern abend, ubuntu server 16.04 x64, hat irgendwer evtl. eine idee?
<Random11> ok ok ihr habt mich ja überzeugt, ich mach n backup
<tuppabox> also ich hatte jetzt schon diverese dervirate.... auf der gleichen maschine manjaro, debian und letztendlich ubuntu... ubuntu scheint am besten bisher zu laufen.... am wenigsten probleme. Was ich aber bei allen hatte war. Das sich der Computer einfach aufhängt also freezed und pings funktionieren nicht mehr es reagiert nichts mehr nur noch neustart über 8 sek möglich....es ist ein kleiner zotac als htpc und server
<bekks> tuppabox: Gibts das auch in kurz und knapp und ohne "..."?
<bekks> tuppabox: Was ist das UBUNTU Problem das du hast?
<tuppabox> unerwarteter freeze
<tuppabox> des systems
<bekks> tuppabox: Welche Ubuntuversion?
<nagetier> tuppabox: Lass memtest lange laufen, das testet den Hauptspeicher
<tuppabox> gnome 16 aktuelle lts
<bekks> tuppabox: Fu meinst sicher "Ubuntu 16.04 mit Gnome", oder?
<bekks> *Du
<tuppabox> ja
<nagetier> tuppabox: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest/
<le_bot> Title: memtest › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuppabox> okay memtest.... mach ich dann noch... gibts denn eine seite oder anleitung wo ich die logs finde? oder ein programm? in dem ich dann am besten auch nach error sortieren kann?
<nagetier> tuppabox: "logs ubuntu"
<bekks> Dir wurde gerade eben ein Link gegeben.
<bekks> Da könnte man ja mal anfangen.
<tuppabox> danke, natürlich aber so ein memtest braucht... auch ein paar stunden
<bekks> Durchaus, ja.
<nagetier> Vielleicht ja auch nicht :)
<bekks> Wenn das Ding nach drei Sekunden rot wird, ist der Drops gelutscht, ja. :D
<tuppabox> ich hoffe nicht
<tuppabox> schon wieder -.-
<frostschutz> temperaturen sind im grünen bereich?
<tuppabox> keine ahnung.... aber die festplatte wird schon ziemlich heiß
<tuppabox> hab ich aber schon geprüft... sollte gut sein
<bekks> Wie hast du sie getestet?
<nagetier> tuppabox: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/ - kann man mal auf die Systemplatte anwenden
<le_bot> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuppabox> mit dem offizielen tool von seagate an windows
<tuppabox> danke nagetier 
<nubcake_> bekks, kann es sein, dass du mir mal vor nicht allzu langer zeit mit dem "snapd (2.15.2ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ..." hänger geholfen hattest? (sorry falls ich mich täusche) ^^
<bekks> nubcake_: glaube ich nicht, weil ich das noch nie gesehen habe :)
<nubcake_> hm ok, dann verwechsel ich was
<nubcake_> der mist hängt seit gestern und macht keine fortschritte, das hatte ich schon mal, dann hat mir hier jemand geholfen, hab leider nur die hälfte von dem was gemacht wurde verstanden :D
<bekks> Was wurde denn gemacht?
<tuppabox> was ich nicht verstehe, wenn ich in linux logs anschaue... wie gehe ich da am besten vor? mit welchem tool am besten? mit nano brauch ich ewigkeiten natürlich mag ich die "stelle" / uhrzeit finden an dem das system eingefroren ist
<bekks> tuppabox: Du nimmst den Texteditor deiner Wahl.
<nubcake_> bekks, sekunde noch, ich durchforste gerade die logs ^^
<tuppabox> und wie öffne ich das hier? bin über ssh verbunden und würde jetzt gerne gedit verwenden
<nagetier> tuppabox: Das wird oft nicht möglich sein, da das System dann nicht mehr schreiben kann
<bekks> Dann wirst du dir die Datei lokal kopieren müssen.
<tuppabox> okay und okay
<tuppabox> vielen dank :)
<tuppabox> gibt es da auch immer so meldungslevel? also hinweis, warnung, error, fatal error?
<tuppabox> oder ist das unterschiedlich oder generell nicht?
<bekks> Das hängt vom jeweiligen Log ab.
<tuppabox> okay
<nubcake_> oh ok, habs gefunden
<nubcake_> echo "bash -c 'service snapd.boot-ok start'" | at now + 2 min
<nubcake_> gefolgt von sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<nubcake_> das hatte damals abhilfe geschaffen
<nagetier> tuppabox: sudo dmesg -T > /home/normaler_user/out.dmesg .. das dann mit gedit öffnen. Oder halt direkt mit root, dann aber bitte nicht grafisch.
<tuppabox> danke nagetier 
<tuppabox> protokoll zeigt mir aber erst heute... denke seit letztem neustart
<nagetier> tuppabox: Das ist richtig, dann schau dir die /var/log/syslog.* Daten an
<nagetier> tuppabox: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien/#Logrotate
<le_bot> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuppabox> danke danke
<nagetier> Bitte :)
<jokrebel> nubcake_: Und wenn es hier war kannst Du ja mal in den Logs suchen
<jokrebel> *man sollte immer erst den ganzen Backlog lesen...
<pLaTo0n> moin
<nubcake_> jokrebel, das habe ich im anschluss auch gemerkt, aber danke dennoch
<tonio_> hi
<tonio_> kann mir jmd. sagen, wie ich mit hexchat zu mehreren servern verbinde oder welches programm das kann?
<k1l_> tonio_: menü -> neu -> serverreiter
<tonio_> vielen Dank k1l_ . Ich finde das immer noch ein bisschen irritierend mit dem Fenstermodus unter ubuntu.
<tonio_> Aber gut von Windows 10 weg zu sein! :)
<BlackMage> tonio_: wieso? Windows 10 hat doch auch einen Fenstermodus
<tonio_> ja, aber die menues sind direkt am fenster und nicht oben in der kopfleiste.
<tonio_> und froh bin ich wegen undefinierbarem netzwerktraffic.
<BlackMage> tonio_: welchem undefinierbarem netzwerktraffic?
<tonio_> BlackMage, ich kanns dir nicht sagen. aber sobald der rechner unter windows 10 an ist, blinkt die lampe vom runter ohne unterlass.
<BlackMage> tonio_, welche Lampe?
<tonio_> vom router
<k1l_> ist ja egal für sein gelöstes ubuntu problem :)
<BlackMage> aber ich glaube das ist OT
<tonio_> nur der vollständigkeit halber, das problem ist hier beschrieben: http://www.cyberkey.in/service-host-local-system-eats-whole-internet-fix/
<le_bot> Title: Service Host: Local System eats up whole Internet - How to fix it (at www.cyberkey.in)
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-07
<LupusE> g'morgen
<tadeus77> Hallo, ich habe gerade folgenden crontab Befehl gesehn: "* * * * * <command>" Der ist ja ohne Zeitangabe. Wann startet denn sowas?
<dadrc> jede minute
<tadeus77> ok danke
<tokam> Wie kann ich schon jetzt auf 16.10 upgraden?
<tokam> do-release-upgrade -d
<tokam> da hat nicht geklappt
<k1l_> tokam: mit der developer option
<tokam> Keine neue Freigabe gefunden
<k1l_> stell den release prompt auf normal und nicht lts
<kltrg> Mein Ubuntu ist vollständig verschlüsselt (mit LVM). Meine Entschlüsselungs-Passphrase kann ich nur per PS/2-Tastatur eingeben, nicht per USB-Tastatur. Mein Login-Passwort später dann funktioniert auch per USB-Tastatur. Was kann ich da machen? Denn ich möchte die PS/2-Tastatur loswerden.
<dadrc> BIOS-Einstellungen überprüfen, Option heißt meistens irgendwas mit "Legacy USB Suppor"
<DaVu> so ist es
<dadrc> t
<DaVu> damit musste ich auch mal kämpfen in Bezug auf grub
<kltrg> dadrc, Und diesen Legacy USB Support muss ich einschalten?
<dadrc> Eigentlich ja
<dadrc> Wenn die Option schon an ist, mach sie mal aus ;)
<kltrg> dadrc, Ok, probier ich mal. Danke für den Tipp, auch DaVu.
<kltrg> Ein anderes Problem, das ich auch ansprechen kann, wenn ich schonmal da bin: Ich bin über einen Wlan-USB-Stick im Netz. Wenn ich einen USB-Datenträger anstecke, dann verliere ich häufig nach ein paar Minuten die Wlan-Verbindung. Es scheint, als würde der Wlan-Stick dann nicht mehr erkannt.
<dadrc> USB-Hub?
<DaVu> entweder hat er jetzt gerade den WLAN stick abgezogen oder einen USB-Stick angesteckt :D
<DaVu> ah, da isser ja wieder :D
<DaVu> kltrg: verliert er nur die WLAN Verbindung oder ist der Stick nicht mehr präsent?
<DaVu> check mal dmesg oder lsusb wenn er die Verbingung verliert
<DaVu> ob da der Stick noch da iist
<kltrg> Der Wlan-Stick ist nicht mehr präsent, wenn ich einen USB-Stick anstecke. Sie stecken nicht an einem Hub sondern an getrennten Anschlüssen des Rechners.
<kltrg> Ich schaue mal nach lsusb und dmesg wenn es das nächste Mal passiert und komme dann mit der Meldung hierher.
<jokrebel> der letzte Satz würde aber nicht zu "Der Wlan-Stick ist nicht mehr präsent" passen, weil das ja eigentlich aussagt, dass das bereits überprüft sei...
<kultviech> hat jemand ein convertible notebook, ich möcht das mit kde nuten und schau grad, wie man den desktop für touch optimieren kann
<kultviech> und wie man acpi-events ausliest und tastatur mouse abschalten kann 
<kultviech> mouse=touchpad
<kltrg> jokrebel, Was ich mit "ist nicht mehr präsent" meine, ist dass ich mich mit keinem Wlan mehr verbinden kann weil mein System kein Wlan-Gerät mehr erkennt.
<DaVu> das heißt aber nicht, dass der Stick nicht mehr präsent ist
<DaVu> daher eher die Ausgabe der Befehle checken
<kultviech> wie kann ich das keyboard deaktivieren (per script/command)
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<jokrebel> kultviech: 
<kultviech> kde
<kultviech> bin grad schon mit xinput weiter gekommen
<NTQ> Wie kann ich denn in der master.cf bei Postfix mehr als einen content_filter angeben? Komma getrennt oder mehrmals content_filter angeben?
<Hootch> hi, ich versuche mit xrdp von win mit remote desktop auf mein linux zu kommen. leider stürzt mir das remote desktop von win (win7) immer wieder ab. welches protokoll sollte ich bei der auswahl von xrdp wählen bzw. nachinstallieren?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich nutzte Version 14.04. auf einem AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5400+ × 2 mit 64 Bit und 312,8 GB und 2,0 GiB Ram +MSI Blutu mit WLAN Antenne. Das Problem ist das er nicht in Breitschaft geht! Hängt es an der Harware?
<_moep_> Breitschaft?
<_moep_> glaube das könnte dir helfen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI/
<le_bot> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DerProfessor> _moep_:  OK es liegt also am BIOS wenn Du Recht hast aber leder kenne ich mich damit nicht aus und ich wollte eh zum Fachmann und mir das Bios Richtig einstellen dann geht das in einem THX schon mal. Ich werden den URL Speichern 
<DerProfessor> leider sry ungewohnte Tastatur 
<DerProfessor> Tschuess bbl
<DerProfessor_> DerProfessor
<DerProfessor_> DerProfessor
<Dok> hallo. Ich möchte mir auf ubuntu 16.04 server ein nextcloud installiere. Ich frage mich nun: spricht etwas dagegen, dass als snap package zu installieren oder doch lieber händisch das Paket runterladen und installieren?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ppq> Dok, ist reine geschmackssache. hab das .zip genommen, hatte keine lust mich in snap reinzulesen.
<Dok> mal eine Verständnisfrage zu snapy: In dem Paket ist doch alles drin was benötigt wird. Ist da dann z. B. auch der apache2 drin? Oder "connected" der sich dann einfach zu dem bestehenden?
<ppq> Dok, ist mit drin in dem fall
<ppq> Dok, siehe auch: https://github.com/nextcloud/nextcloud-snap
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - nextcloud/nextcloud-snap: ☁️📦 Nextcloud packaged as a snap (at github.com)
<stevieh> was wahrscheinlich dann nicht mehr geht, ist das in ne suburi unter https zu machen.
<eumel> hallo zusammen
<Dok> Installiert sich dann jeder snap seinen eigenen Webserver? Muss ich den dann jedes Mal konfigurieren?
<Guest70329> Guten Abend zusammen.
<Guest70329> Suche für mein Netbook (Acer Aspire One 150; 1,6Ghz, 1GB Ram) ein neues Betriebssystem. Bei Ubuntu 14.04 geht er langsam in die Knie. Dachte an Lubuntu oder Xubuntu 16.04. Hat jemand irgendwelche Tips in der Richtung?
<k1l> definitiv Lubuntu
<Guest70329> Find ich gut. Nutze die Live-CD auf meinen USB-Stick auch segr gerne.
<Guest70329> Nun, ich bedanke mich vielmals. :)
<mrkramps> wenn ich einen 4GB datenträger habe und darauf nur 1GB partitionen liegen, reicht es dann mit dd nur diese 1GB zu kopieren um das Image später funktionstüchtig wieder einspielen zu können?
<bekks> Im Zweifelsfall nur dann, wenn du die Partitionstabelle mitsicherst.
<mrkramps> ah, missverständlich … da liegen zwei partitionen im ersten GB
<mrkramps> also MBR und die beiden partitionen kopieren
<bekks> Ja, das sollte reichen, wenn genau dort die Daten sind die du haben willst.
<k1l> vorne anfangen und dnan abbrechen wenn er genug hat.
<k1l> daten liegen aber nicht immer vorne. das kann schonmal schief gehen dann.
<mrkramps> k1l, die 4GB sind nicht voll paritioniert
<mrkramps> da liegen zwei im ersten GB, also sektor 1 bis 2500000 (oder so)
<mrkramps> das lässt sich ja mit fdisk noch rausfinden
<mrkramps> danke euch! wollte nur wissen, ob ich in die richtung weitermachen kann, oder das der totale holzweg ist
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-08
<AndChat|508641> Guten Abend. Ein freund von mir meint immer ich soll mir symphony mal für die arbeit an sehen (ich hab es so verstanden alls ob es eine art ansible währe) nur finde ich gar nix dazu :D kennt das zufällig jemand ? oder weis was der meint :D
<mrkramps> das fragst du den vielleicht einfach mal selber
<AndChat|508641> Er kennt es ja selber nicht erzehlt mir nur immer das ihre sys admins benutzen aber gut wen das hir auch keiner kennt dan irrt er sich da sicher :D 
<mrkramps> vielleicht auch einfach ein eigengewächs des unternehmens
<tomreyn> schätze das war entweder salt stack (configureation management / deployment) oder symfony (php framework)
<RedNifre> Hi. Ich versuche gerade mein Ubuntu 14.04 zu aktualisieren, ohne Erfolg. Über die GUI bekomme ich nur "überprüfen Sie ihre Internetverbindung", wenn ich über die Kommandozeile aktualisieren will kommt dieser Fehler: https://gist.github.com/RedNifre/fc8eb9ca1f0d95d58ccdabda7fb515bb
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu upgrade · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<RedNifre> Was könnte denn an sources.list falsch sein oder was ist denn missgebildet und wie repariere ich das?
<mrkramps> RedNifre, steht da doch
<RedNifre> mrkramps was ist denn mit sources.list?
<RedNifre> mrkramps oder was ist die Lösung?
<mrkramps> der eintrag für die opera quelle muss da raus
<mrkramps> fremdquellen beim release-upgrade sind ein no-go
<RedNifre> gut zu wissen
<ring0> RedNifre, fürs nächste mal: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade/
<le_bot> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedNifre> Danke.
<jokrebel> sicher, dass Du Netzwerkverbindung überhaupt hast?
<tomreyn> RedNifre: falls du nach dem upgrade das opera-apt repository wieder aktivierne willst, lass die "deb-src" zeile weg. sourcecode gibts da nicht.
<RedNifre> Ich chatte von dem Computer aus den ich upgraden will, sollte also verbunden sein.
<RedNifre> Jetzt bricht die Verbindung ab weil nicht genug Festplattenplatz frei ist; es braucht wohl 4GB. Wenn ich in df -h schaue wie viel Platz ich habe sieht eigentlich alles so weit gut aus.
<k1l_> zeigt mal ein df -h und ein df -i auf paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> und die fehlermeldung ebenfalls
<RedNifre> Hm, df -h scheint mir nicht die SSD anzuzeigen, auf der das OS installiert ist...
<RedNifre> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23294563/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> das ist doch relativ eindeutig :)
<RedNifre> ah, doch, klar. Wird wohl sda1 sein ...
<k1l_>  /dev/sda1        46G     41G  3,2G   93% /
<RedNifre> Ja, hatte nicht dran gedacht dass ein Teil davon ja für Windows wegfällt.
<RedNifre> Okay, wie kann ich denn herausfinden was da so viel Platz wegnimmt?
<k1l_> ein teil für windows?
<k1l_> RedNifre: starte mal "baobab" und lass die platte scannen
<RedNifre> Ja, das ist eigentlich eine 128GB SSD.
<k1l_> ich würde spontan mal auf alte kernel und alte kernel headers tippen
<RedNifre> Ursprünglich hatte der Rechner nur die SSD, ich habe später noch ein paar TB HDD nachgelegt.
<RedNifre> Okay, baobab analysiert anscheinend gerade...
<RedNifre> Ah, da liegen ein paar GB in .cache, .local, .android und .bin...
<RedNifre> was ist .cache und .local? Kann ich davon die Größe begrenzen oder soll ich es auf eine HDD verschieben und durch einen symlink ersetzen?
<k1l_> das ist doch sicher nicht der speicherfresser für 40GB
<k1l_> hast du nur dein home untersucht?
<RedNifre> Nein, home sind allerdings 21 GB, deswegen habe ich dort zuerst geschaut. Ansonsten ist usr noch 14 GB, lib 4GB, var 1GB, opt 1GB, boot 600 MB etc.
<RedNifre> .cache ist 5GB, .local 2,5GB
<k1l_> ok. machen wir das mal anders. bitte zeig mal die ausgabe von "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RedNifre> ist hier http://termbin.com/a4ew
<k1l_> da haben wirds doch
<k1l_> du hast da noch header der 3.2er kernel installiert
<RedNifre> was sind Header, warum sammeln sich Kernel und Header an und wie räume ich unnötige weg?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systempflege/#Alte-Kernel
<le_bot> Title: Systempflege › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> zum erstmal platz machen, machst du "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.2*"
<RedNifre> Das löscht basierend auf dem String, oder? Dass ich gerade 3.13.0-96-generic habe macht nichts, richtig?
<k1l_> ja
<RedNifre> Ich schätze ich muss den String mit * in Anführungszeichen setzen da mir sonst zsh sagt dass no matches found?
<RedNifre> so?: sudo dpkg -r "linux-headers-3.2*"
<RedNifre> egal, geht beides nicht
<k1l_> zsh? 
<k1l_> da dann kopier dir mal manuell da einfach die paketnamen der 3.2er kernel rein und mach das per hand, wenn die profi shell das nicht kann
<RedNifre> bash gibt den gleichen fehler wie zsh wenn ich es in Anführungszeichen setze: "linux-headers-3.2*" ist kein gültiger Paketname, weil nur Buchstaben, Ziffern und -+._ erlaubt sind.
<mrkramps> warum anführungszeichen!?
<mrkramps> hier hat niemand quoting vorgegeben für den befehl!
<RedNifre> Das hatte ich in der zsh ausprobiert um die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr zu bekommen.
<RedNifre> Ja, in der bash geht es ja auch ohne quoting, wie gesagt, dann kommt der gleiche fehler wie wenn man es in der zsh MIT quoting eingibt.
<RedNifre> Hm, laut ubuntuusers müsste auch sudo apt-get -s autoremove --purge  funktionieren, das sagt mir aber nur "0 aktualisiert..0...0..0".
<k1l_> -s schon mal eh nicht, weil du ja nicht simulieren willst
<k1l_> und apt hast du eben noch gesagt bricht ab, weil nicht genug platz ist
<RedNifre> naja, ich hatte gedacht dass mir -s sagen würde was es vorhat...
<RedNifre> apt hat beim Systemupgrade abgebrochen weil nicht genug Platz war um es zu installieren.
<RedNifre> Was bedeuten denn in Synaptic die beiden linken Spalten? Die erste heißt "S" und enhält weiße und grüne Kästchen, die zweite ist unbeschriftet und enthält bei manchen Einträgen ein Ubuntu-Logo.
<k1l_> j wenn apt eh noch geht dann mach ein "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2*"
<RedNifre> Okay, das geht und wird wohl 3.8GB löschen. Klingt gut.
<k1l_> durchlaufen lassen
<k1l_> danach lässte das hier laufen:
<k1l_> echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<RedNifre> Hm, hat das gerade meinen aktuellen Kernel entfernt?: Entfernen von linux-headers-3.13.0-96-generic (3.13.0-96.143) ...
<RedNifre> Entfernen von linux-headers-3.13.0-96 (3.13.0-96.143) ...
<k1l_> egal
<RedNifre> Würde mein System sofort abstürzen wenn es den aktuellen Kernel entfernt oder merkt man das erst beim Neustarten?
<k1l_> das kannst du danach alles wieder installieren
<k1l_> nein
<RedNifre> Warum steht da überhaupt "Entfernen von linux-headers-3.13" wenn ich doch eigentlich 3.2* eingegben habe?
<RedNifre> und was tut der lange befehl den du weiter oben geschrieben hast?
<k1l_> der entfernt alle alten kernel und header
<k1l_> wenn er zuviel entfernt ist das kein problem, dann installiert man eben seinen lieblingskernel und header wieder
<RedNifre> Ich dachte apt-get purge hätte schon alles entfernt?
<k1l_> nein
<RedNifre> was hat es dann getan?
<k1l_> kannste ja mal selber mit dpkg -l gucken
<LupusE> g'nabend
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> k11_ okay, wie lange sollte dieser befehl laufen?
<k1l_> RedNifre: welcher? 
<RedNifre> echo $ ...
<k1l_> bis er fertig ist. was er macht siehst du doch da
<RedNifre> nun gut... und wenn alles durch ist upgrade ich einfach zu 16.04.1? Oder gibt es sonst noch etwas zu tun?
<k1l_> wenn der durch ist, guckst du, dass auf jeden fall "linux-generic" installiert ist. und dann kannst du aktualisieren
<RedNifre> Nun, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers gibt mir jetzt eine leere Ausgabe.
<k1l_> und dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<RedNifre> Da sind 4 Zeilen mit zwei Versionsnummern: 3.13.0-96.143 und 3.13.0.96.104
<RedNifre> Gibt es eine einfache Antwort auf die Frage "Was sind Header"?
<k1l_> das sind die header files, die benötigt werden um kram für dein systemkernel zu kompilieren
<k1l_> <k1l_> wenn der durch ist, guckst du, dass auf jeden fall "linux-generic" installiert ist. und dann kannst du aktualisieren
<RedNifre> okay, also so eine Art Kernel-Zubehör? Warum habe ich jetzt 4 Kernel aber keine Header? Ich nehme an das macht nichts da beim Aktualisieren ja neue Header installiert werden?
<RedNifre> Nun gut, ich springe mal ins kalte Wasser.
<mrkramps> dasicherung gemacht? >D
<k1l_> wenn er jetzt den linux-generic nicht installiert hat, dann wird das nichts. aber ich habs jetzt 3 mal gesagt
<RedNifre> Kann sich nur um Stunden handeln, aber anscheinend ist die Aktualisierung auf einem guten Weg.
<RedNifre> Schon mal vielen Dank für die Umfangreiche Hilfe k11_
<tonio_> hi
<tonio_> kann mir jmd. einen browser empfehlen, einen anderen, als firefox?
<ppq> tonio_, vivaldi soll nett sein, habe ich aber nie getestet
<ppq> ansonsten chromium
<tonio_> mhmm, ich dachte jetzt eher an midori oder qupzilla.
<ppq> klar, wieso nicht
<tonio_> ok, anders gefragt, gibt's opera!? geb ich opera eine, empfiehlt er mir operaf.
<mrkramps> auch den
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera/
<le_bot> Title: Opera › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> opera gibts schon noch, aber wenn, dann würd ich eher mal vivaldi testen, ist vom typen der opera ins leben gerufen hat
<ppq> aber am besten natürlich etwas freies ;)
<ppq> wieso eigentlich kein firefox?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<tonio_> ppq, da sind so viele tabs bei mir offen. ^^
<ppq> "ich hab zu viele tabs offen. besser mal nen neuen browser installieren!"
<tonio_> naja, ich bin der Meinung, es ist erstmal nicht verkehrt, einen zweiten browser zu haben. kostet im Gegensatz zu 'nem Zweitwagen ja nix.
<ring0> man könnte auch eine neue ff instanz aufmachen
#ubuntu-de 2016-10-09
<jokrebel> Habe einen Brother MFC-215C wie im Wiki beschrieben eingerichtet. Drucke klappt bestens. Aber der Scanner mag nicht. Weder per simplescan noch per xsane. Letzteres meldet nur "Fehler beim Öffnen des Geräts 'bus3;dev1': Ungültiges Argument. 
<jokrebel> gscan3pdf bringt die selbe Meldung auf Englisch. lsusb sagt: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f9:0193 Brother Industries, Ltd MFC-215C --- diese ID habe ich auch wie im Wiki beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Alternativ-und-ab-Ubuntu-13-04-64-bit benutzt
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> der ist nur usb?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> glaub ich zumindest
<stevieh> scanimage -L  gibt was aus?
<jokrebel> device `bus3;dev1' is a Brother MFC-215C USB scanner
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389636/invalid-argument-brother-scanner-not-working-after-upgrade-brscan2-driver das hast du dir mal durchgelesen?
<le_bot> Title: 13.10 - Invalid argument - Brother scanner not working after upgrade (brscan2 driver) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ja, ohne N wird es kein Netzwerk haben
<jokrebel> stevieh: Du meinst, ich soll anstatt dem im Wiki empfohlenen brscan2 mal den brscan4 Treiber versuchen?
<stevieh> liesst sich irgendwie so.
<stevieh> wobei das ja von den scannern abhängt, aber es scheint wohl ein rechte thema zu sein. Also mal den Rest dieser Antwort verifizieren
<jokrebel> stevieh: Im Wiki wird geschrieben "Bitte für den ersten Test das jeweilige Programm mit Root-Rechten [3](gksudo) starten, sonst kann der Scanner nicht gefunden werden." aber selbst da geht es nicht
<jokrebel> also kann es doch auch kein Rechteproblem mehr sein, oder?
<stevieh> was sagt denn scanimage --test bei dir?
<jokrebel> hab den br..2 grad runtergeschmissen um den 4er mal zu testen
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern.
<jokrebel> hmm ...tut auch nicht
<jokrebel> stevieh: scanimage: open of device bus2;dev3 failed: Invalid argument <--- wieder mit dem brscan2
<stevieh> und wieso bus2 dev3? Ich dachte es wäre bus3 dev1?
<jokrebel> Und ja - ich hänge an einem USB2-Port ;-)
<jokrebel> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f9:0193 Brother Industries, Ltd MFC-215C ...das ändert sich wohl von boot zu boot
<stevieh> und ein chmod +666 /dev/bus/usb/002/003 hasse mal probiert?
<jokrebel> nö noch nicht
<jokrebel> "sudo chmod +666 /dev/bus/usb/002/003" abgesetzt. direkt danach ein scanimage --test liefert nach wie vor das selbe resultat
<stevieh> sauerei
<stevieh> jetzt würde ich nochmal ein strace vors scanimage hängen...
<stevieh> und alles lesen, was da steht ;-)
<jokrebel> wie meinen? Da weis ich jetzt nicht von was Du sprichst
<stevieh> strace scanimage --test
<jokrebel> oioioi
<stevieh> :-)
<jokrebel> ich find da nichts was mich weiter bringt http://paste.ubuntu.com/23297375/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> strange, das einzige, wo das teil nicht rumrödelt ist: /dev/bus/usb/002/003
<jokrebel> naja - da hab ich ja auch die auf 666 gesetzt wie Du meintest. Da das aber ja auch mit (*duck*) rootrechten nicht geht denke ich eh, dass es kein Rechteproblem sein kann.
<jokrebel> http://termbin.com/cmme <--- brsaneconfig2 -d stevieh
<stevieh> ja, was interessant ist, strace zeigt ja alles an, was es öffnet. Genau das device ist nicht dabei. Schau mal, ob du da was konfigurieren kannst.
<jokrebel> wie? wo?
<stevieh> k.a.
<jokrebel> in Simple-Scan wird die richtige Bezeichnung des Brother bei Scan-Quelle sogar angezeigt
<stevieh> wie gesagt, strace zeigt alles an, was der aufmacht
<tonio_> guten morgen.
<tonio_> wollte euch nur wissen lassen, dass midori 'is a pleasure' ;)
<stevieh> was immer midori is
<stevieh> t
<tonio_> der browser, nachdem ich gestern gefragt habe - wenn auch ein wenig sehr minimalistisch.
<jokrebel> Hab versehntlich ein falsche Paket installiert (brauch ja brscan2 und nicht brscan). Nun lässt es sich nicht mehr entfernen. Mir fehlen gerade die richtigen Eingebungen dafür. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23297718/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> nochmal n reinstall und dann wegmachen?
<RedNifre> Hi. Ich habe gerade von 14.04 auf 16.04 aktualisiert. Jetzt ist die Maus enorm schnell und in den "Maus und Touchpad"-Einstellungen kann ich nur die primaere Taste einstellen, sowie die Doppelklick-Geschwindigkeit. Wie kann ich die Maus-Geschwindigkeit aendern?
<dadrc> Wenn `sudo apt-get install --reinstall brscan` nicht hilft, dann eben /var/lib/dpkg/info/brscan.postrm aufmachen und die entsprechenden Zeilen löschen
<dadrc> RedNifre, welche Desktopumgebung?
<stevieh> dadrc: hehe.
<stevieh> ich hätte als nächstes alle dirs generiert.
<RedNifre> Die normale Unity-Umgebung. Ich habe nebenbei noch i3 installiert, nutze es aber jetzt gerade nicht.
<dadrc> stevieh, jo, das geht natürlich auch
<RedNifre> Paket brscan kann nicht gefunden werden.
<stevieh> RedNifre: aber du kannst doch die Zeigergeschwindigkeit einstellen?
<RedNifre> stevieh wo denn?
<stevieh> unter den Systemeinstellungen
<dadrc> RedNifre, das mit brscan war nicht für dich
<RedNifre> stevieh wo genau?
<stevieh> systemeinstellungen -> Maus und Touchpad
<RedNifre> Nein, wie gesagt, da habe ich nur die Möglichkeit die primäre Taste und die Doppelklick-Geschwindigkeit einzustellen.
<stevieh> strange.
<RedNifre> *seufz*
<dadrc> 16.04 scheint da 'nen Bug zu haben, dass die Einstellungen nicht immer da sind
<stevieh> mach mal nen screenshot
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1132063
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1132063 “Mouse settings missing from Mouse & Touchpad dialo...” : Bugs : gnome-control-center package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Der Typ hier hat schon mal ein Paket mit Fix gebaut: https://launchpad.net/~roman-shipovskij/+archive/ubuntu/ucc+mouse
<le_bot> Title: Unity Control Center mouse settings : Roman Shipovskij (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> könntest du mal testen
<RedNifre> Okay. Screenshot ist hier: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2098438/Permanent/MouseSpeedMissing.png
<stevieh> hör auf dadrc
<RedNifre> Wenn ich jetzt nicht ein zufälliges Paket aus dem Internet installieren möchte, kann ich auch einfach die Maus-Sensitivität per Konsole öffnen? Ich brauche ja nicht unbedingt ne GUI, wenn ich die Einstellungen eh fast nie ändere.
<RedNifre> Oder ist launchpad/Roman Shipovskij sehr vertrauensvoll so dass ich das bedenkenlos machen kann?
<bekks> Es handelt sich um ein PPA. Ob du dem vertraust musst du selbst entscheiden.
<RedNifre> Ich habe es mal gewagt und es hat das Problem gelöst. Danke.
<jokrebel> stevieh: ist jetzt übrigens ein anderer rechner, an dem ich das nochmal gegenprüfen wollte. reinstall lief genau so in fehler. 
<jokrebel> editieren der brscan.postrm half dann wohl
<jokrebel> stevieh: auch auf nem 32bit Ubuntu 16.04 klappt es nicht. (selbe Fehlermeldung ...invalid argument)
<stevieh> wie gesagt, strace nehmen und versuchen, zu verstehen, ob er das device öffnet / findet oder nicht...
<stevieh> mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht mehr ein
<jokrebel> oh!
<jokrebel> es tut sich was
<jokrebel> als root
<stevieh> bei 32 bit?
<stevieh> oder biste jetzt auf 8 bit runter?
<stevieh> :-D
<jokrebel> komisch! Bei 32bit reicht die installation des brscan2-Treibers und das hinzufügen des Users zur Gruppe lp und es geht. Sehr seltsam...
<stevieh> hast du das alles unter 64bit eigentlich mit den brother scripten installiert?
<jokrebel> und das sogar ohne den Druckertreiber installiert zu haben
<jokrebel> nein
<stevieh> vielleicht fehlen irgendwelche 32 bit compat libs... 
<jokrebel> Oha! Nach dem installieren des Drucker-meta-paket brother-cups-wrapper-extra und erfolgreichem einrichten der Druckfunktion mit erfolgreichem Testausdruck klappt auch da das scannen nicht mehr!
<jokrebel> ...dann mal die gegenprobe
<stevieh> lol
<jokrebel> hm - wenn ich das Paket brother-cups-wrapper-extra wieder purge geht der Scanner auch wieder. ERGO: _entweder_ drucken _oder_ scannen :-/ ... am anderen (ersten und eigentlich bevorzugten 64bit) Rechner half allerdings auch das purgen von "brother-cups-wrapper-extra" nicht, um die Scannfunktion in Betrieb zu bekommen...
<stevieh> also ich weiss ja nich
<stevieh> schau mal in das installer script rein, was das alles amcht
<stevieh> macht even
<jokrebel> man ist das nervig.
<stevieh> hmm... wie gesagt, ich bin sonst mit den Brüdern seit jahren echt happy. Aber ok, ich nehm immer die Netzwerkteile
<tonio_> how do i uninstall somethin', that ich installiert habe via sudo apt-get install ...?
<jokrebel> mit sudo apt-get purge
<uniCATx> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich schon wieder müll produziert habe?
<mrkramps> kannst halt nichts
<mrkramps> ;)
<uniCATx> kann meinen stick nicht formatieren
<uniCATx> Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2048 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind.
<uniCATx> 162kb datei
<uniCATx> winzig klein
<uniCATx> wie kille ich sie
<uniCATx> mrkramps, mache aber Fortschritte!
<tonio_> uniCATx, das glaubt der D. Trump auch! ;)
<tonio_> jokrebel, thanks a lot.
<dadrc> uniCATx, was passiert denn, wenn du das Ding formatieren willst?
<uniCATx> dadrc, jetzt steht, keine PartTabelle gefunden
<dadrc> und wenn du eine anlegst?
<uniCATx> momnento please
<uniCATx> jetzt offiziell an alle zum mitschreiben 
<uniCATx> ICH BIN SOOOOO DOOFFFFFF
<uniCATx> dadrc, thx
 * jokrebel schreibt das mal mit
<uniCATx> problem gelöst
<uniCATx> wenn ich per torrent ubuntu-mate.iso hole, brauche ich dann die Prüfsumme zu checken, oder kann ich das als i.O. betrachten?
<uniCATx> Quelle: MATE
<dadrc> Der Torrentclient überprüft die Checksumme, die im Torrent steht
<uniCATx> dadrc, super, für doofen wie ich ein Problem weniger 
<uniCATx> :-) danke
<dadrc> =)
<stevieh> wie "mich"
<uniCATx> stevieh, ich wollte das MICH deutlicher als deutlich betonen :-)
<uniCATx> !
<stevieh> weswegen du das "m" weglässt? Alles klar :-)
<jokrebel> oh man! jetzt ist mein X karpott
<jokrebel> aber immerhin scheint ja das Netzwerk noch zu gehen
<_-Husker-_> Hallo zusammen
<_-Husker-_> ich habe mal eine frage
<dadrc> Immer her damit
<_-Husker-_> gibt es eine Tastenkombination um durch die Tabs einer Konsole zu zappen ?
<_-Husker-_> ich habe Maui wenn das wichtig ist
<_-Husker-_> vergesst die frage habe es gerde durchg zufall rausgefunden
<_-Husker-_> :-(
<_-Husker-_> Schift + Recht|Links
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt's für Maui #maui-project 
<jokrebel> och nöö
<dadrc> Die kennen sich damit aus
<dadrc> jokrebel, ?
<jokrebel> meine GUI ist kaputt. Bin auf dem TTY
<_-Husker-_> ist das ein deutscher Chennel ?
<_-Husker-_> TTY ?
<dadrc> _-Husker-_, keine Ahnung, aber zumindest wissen die, was Maui so macht, im Gegensatz zu uns
<dadrc> jokrebel, ist das ein neues Problem oder hängt das noch mit den Brother-Treiber zusammen? ^^
<_-Husker-_> ich vermute mal die Tasenkombination sind die gleichen
<_-Husker-_> Versuch mal schift + Rechts | links
<dadrc> Ziemlich sicher nicht, Maui scheint KDE zu benutzen, Ubuntu nicht (normalerweise)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ich weiß es nicht. Aber wüsst jetzt nicht, was von meinen Tätigkeiten beim Versuch den Scanner zum laufen zu bekommen X zerschossen haben könnte.
<dadrc> Deshalb wunderte ich mich
<jokrebel> me too
<jokrebel> ggf. ist da ein Update dazwischengerutscht...
<jokrebel> weiß grad nicht wo ich ansetzen soll. apt update schmeißt auch jede Menge Fehler
<dadrc> pastebinit
<BlackMage> jokrebel: was ist denn das Problem?
<jokrebel> paste.ubuntu.com/23299553   ist das mühselig wenn man das händisch machen muss :-/
<Frickelpit> nimm mal den hauptmirror
<BlackMage> oder probier mal 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5'
<BlackMage> und 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32'
<BlackMage> oder auch einfach 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32'
<jokrebel> BlackMage: 2teres klappte schon mal nicht (bzw. brachte keine besserung)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: wird der Schlüssel bei 'apt-key list' gelistet?
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> und auch mit den Hauptservern gleiches Problem
<BlackMage> jokrebel: probier mal 'gpg -a --export 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -' und 'gpg -a --export 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 | sudo apt-key add -'
<jokrebel> gpg: WARNUNG: Nichts exportiert                                                                                                                                           │·gpg: Keine gültigen OpenPGP-Daten gefunden.
<jokrebel> was zr hölle ist da passiert?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: du musst die keys natürlich erst im lokalen GPG importieren und dann mittels den gpg export Commands in den apt-Speicher exportieren
<jokrebel> aber warum ist das alles weg? Und ich seh ja jede Menge (andere?) Keys bei apt-key list
<BlackMage> jokrebel: was ist weg?
<Frickelpit> [19:49:25] <Frickelpit> nimm mal den hauptmirror
<jokrebel> ich habe weder an den Quellen noch an den Schlüsseln irgendwas geändert
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Hab ich - ohne änderung der Felermeldungen
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23299819/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ist dies vielleicht komisch? /usr/bin/apt-key: 316: /usr/bin/apt-key: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<Frickelpit> nimm doch mal das dazugehörige PPA raus
<jokrebel> ob ich es vielleicht mal mit ner Live-CD und chroot versuchen sollte?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: und wie seh ich welches das ist
<Frickelpit> schau dir deinen ersten paste an
<Frickelpit> zeile 18
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Warum sollte ich das (wieder) müssen? Ich hab keine neuen Quellen hinzugefügt
<BlackMage> jokrebel: was wieder tun müssen?
<jokrebel> Schlüssel hinzufügen
<jokrebel> sudo reboot
<jokrebel> grr
<BlackMage> jokrebel: reboot ist eigentlich bei einem Linux-System nie nötig(außer man will in einen anderen Kernel booten)
<SoRRy_frEAk> @Frickelpit: Der RSS Feed von uu-Forum funktioniert leider nicht mehr. Siehe "https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rss-feed-von-uu-funktioniert-nicht-mehr-seit-h/" 
<SoRRy_frEAk> Wer vom webteam ist denn dafür zuständig?
<mrkramps> SoRRy_frEAk, webteam ist dran
<Frickelpit> SoRRy_frEAk: ja, ist bekannt und bitte in #ubuntuusers
<SoRRy_frEAk> ok thx
<jokrebel> so - jetz wär ich per Live-CD und chroot drauf. Da läuft ein update/full-upgrade problemlos durch :-/
<mrkramps> jokrebel, rechte vermurkst?
<jokrebel> mag sein, aber wie und wo?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, was genau war dem problem denn jetzt vorausgegangen?
<jokrebel> ein versuch, einen Brother als Scanner zum laufen zu bekommen
<jokrebel> evtl. kam aber auch noch irgendein Update dazwischen
<mrkramps> jokrebel, bis du nach einer anleitung vorgegangen?
<jokrebel> einer? hunderte <g>
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> und was sagte er beim booten?
<mrkramps> das ließe alsa durchaus spielraum für … "fehler"
<jokrebel> !niemals
<le_bot> NIEMALS !
<jokrebel> ;-)
<stevieh> naja, das darf ja ein system nich so kaputt machen
<stevieh> aber klar, da ist wohl irgendein special device broken? Wenn es aus dem chroot geht
<mrkramps> also entweder X oder displaymanager starten ja nicht
<mrkramps> und apt will auch nicht so recht
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ich will nicht neu aufsetzen )
<mrkramps> jokrebel, welche rechte hat dein /dev/null ?
<stevieh> das würde ich auch echt nich machen
<mrkramps> ich hab hier was mit upgrade 14→16 von virtuellem server, aber phänomen scheint ähnlich
<jokrebel> mrkramps: jetzt aus dem chroot sagt ein ls -al /dev/null:   crw-rw-rw- root root 1. 3 Okt 9 21:04 /dev/null
<mrkramps> hm, sieht soweit richtig aus … 0666
 * jokrebel hat ja wenigstens noch andere Rechner, mit denen er sich einstweilen über Wasser halten kann </OT>
<jokrebel> puh! Ich hab wieder GUI
<mrkramps> jokrebel, dann erzähl mal
<jokrebel> hmm ...das trau ich mich ja fast nicht
<BlackMage> jokrebel: dann erst recht!
<mrkramps> jokrebel, für alle, die auch mal da rein laufen könnte! für die community!
<jokrebel> Es ging ja um die Inbetriebnahme von nem Brother-Drucker/scanner. Irgendwo meinte jemand man möge das gedönse doch erst mal mit "apt purge br*" wieder entfernen. Blauäugig wie ich war hab ich da noch nicht mal groß geschaut, wass das noch alles mitreißt :-(
<BlackMage> jokrebel: was wurde denn alles entfernt?
<jokrebel> Hab jetz zwar vermutlich einiges an Müll mit installiert, aber "apt install br*" installierte ca 170 Pakets ... und nun läuft es wieder
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Da müsst ich die Logs sichten fürchte ich
<stevieh> lol
<stevieh> mach mal apt purge * :-)
<jokrebel> wobei das vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt wäre, das rauszufinden. Schon allein um den "unnötigen Mist" wieder los zu werden
<jokrebel> wie geh ich da am besten vor um diese Liste "vorher nachher" möglichst einfach so zu haben, dass ich dann recht simple auch den überflüssigen br*-Schmarrn wieder lso werd?
<koegs> In die apt Logs gucken
<koegs> Da solltest du sehen was deine Kom
<koegs> *Kommandos bewirkt haben
<jokrebel> wie jage ich denn am besten die Zeilen aus der history.log (Purge: ...  und Remove: ... vom autoremove) gegen die Zeile aus "install br*" um zu sehen, was ich unnötigerweise mitinstalliert habe?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: als erstes z.B. less /var/log/apt/history.log und dann einfach /purge eingeben
<jokrebel> tu ich mich da nicht mit dem Systemprotokollbetrachter und zB. gedit einfacher?
<mrkramps> quatsch ^^
<BlackMage> jokrebel: womit du am besten zurecht kommst
<BlackMage> also mir z. B. würde der Start des Systemprotokollbetrachters viel zu lange dauern
<jokrebel> Hab also quasi eine Datei, in der alle "Entfernten" Pakets (mit Komma getrennt) aufgelistest stehn. Die Würd ich nun gerne gegen die "neu Installierten" schmeißen, damit dann unterm Strich raus kommt, was ich unnötigerweise (weil vorher nicht vorhanden) installiert habe.
<jokrebel> gäb es bestimmt auch so was wie ne compare-GUI 
<stevieh> ist sicher n einzeiler: grep -i purge history.log | sort | uniq > wegisses
<jokrebel> also ich hab eine Zeile "purge" + eine Zeile "remove" ... Und die müssten dann gemeinsam von der Zeile "install" abgezogen werden. Dann sollte ja das übrig bleiben, was vorher nicht installiert ward. Das wär wohl dann immer noch genug Arbeit, das dann händisch wieder zu entfernen
<jokrebel> stevieh: öhm¿
<BlackMage> jokrebel: bei apt gibt es -s; da wird dann nichts gemacht sondern nur geschrieben was gemacht werden würde
<stevieh> zeig mal die history.log
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Wohl wahr ... Schande auf mein Haupt (ich war gestresst und hab deshalb unüberlegt gehandelt)
<BlackMage> jokrebel: man kann die Option übrigens bei (fast) jeder Aktion von apt nehmen
<jokrebel> gute Nacht und Danke einstweilen
<BlackMage> gn8
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Wie meinst Du das?
<BlackMage> jokrebel: also bei install upgrade remove
<jokrebel> aber da glaub ich kümmer ich mich n andermal drum. Das wichtigste ist, dass es wieder läuft. Dass da jetzt ein paar Sachen sinnlos installiert wurden wird schon nicht so schlimm sein.
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-02
<passt> ich möchte gerade mein ubuntu auf eine SSD umziehen. Die Root-Partition habe ich schon mit Clonezilla umgezogen. 
<oxtobear> kann man mir einen ubuntu-webbrowser empfehlen (nicht firefox und nicht chromium)?
<LetoThe2nd> oxtobear: ohne angabe des einsatzgebietes sag ich jetzt mal: lynx!
<oxtobear> einsatzgebiet: grafisches internet flash und videos muessen nicht unbedingt sein
<Frickelpit> Was stimmt mit firefox und chromium nicht?
<oxtobear> firefox: zu viele updates mit unnoetigem kram, chromium: einstellungen die man sucht findet man eher gar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> oxtobear: wo ist jetzt da das satzzzeichen? heisst es: "grafisches internet, flash und videos müssen nicht gehen" - oder heisst es: grafisches internet. flash und videos müssen nicht gehen.
<oxtobear> Ich suche einen Webbrowser der auf Ubuntu laeuft. Der Browser sollte in der Lage dazu sein, mir die Internetseiten grafisch darzustellen. Das Abspielen von Flash-Videos und Youtube-Dingens ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es sollte sich dabei weder um Firefox noch um Chromium handeln.
<Frickelpit> oxtobear: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetanwendungen/#Webbrowser
<le_bot> Title: Internetanwendungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> oxtobear: opera, konqueror, midori. sind sortiert in absteigender kompatibilität mit den features heutiger internetangebote.
<oxtobear> Das Ubuntu-Software-Center hatte keine grosse Auswahl. Deswegen habe ich hier nochmal nachgefragt.
<LetoThe2nd> Opera/Vivaldi (Nachtrag)
<oxtobear> Beim Ubuntu-Wiki hatte ich noch nicht nachgeschaut. Werde ich jetzt machen. Dankeschoen erstmal.
<Frickelpit> never trust a gui
<oxtobear> Frickelpit: ich habs halt gerne klickibunti a la windows
<Frickelpit> oxtobear: bezog sich jetzt auch primät auf diese Software-Center Dinger
<Frickelpit> *primär
<oxtobear> okay
<Uetzwurst> Guten Tag. Ich habe Probs mit einer Netzwerkkarte, die nicht so schnell will wie ich. Die zusätzliche Hardware ist verifiziert gigabit fähig, auch die Karte sollte gigabit machen, tut sie aber nicht. Das zeigen die üblichen Verdächtigen:  https://pastebin.com/07in2KnQ   was kann oder soll ich tun?
<le_bot> Title: ph@keller-backup:~$ ifconfig enp1s10 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Adresse e8 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> Uetzwurst: Liegt nicht an der Karte. Lies deinen Paste nochmal, speziell Z. 59f
<Uetzwurst> ja, hatte ich schon gelesen
<Uetzwurst> ich hab dasgeliche kabel in ein notebook mit gigabit nw gesteckt, das funktioniert dann. was könnte das sein
<Uetzwurst> ?
<geser> Uetzwurst: in beiden Fällen der gleiche Switchport?
<Uetzwurst> ja
<Uetzwurst> selbes kabel, selber switch
<Frickelpit> ist der switch managed?
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, das ist ein einfacher, (billiger) switch
<Lengsdorfer> oh, sorry, hab am falschen rechner geantwortet:)
<Frickelpit> mh, ich würd ggf. mal auto-negotiation deaktivieren und versuchen per hand auf 1000base zu setzen
<Uetzwurst> nach  'sudo ethtool -s enp1s10 autoneg off' und 'sudo ethtool -s enp1s10 speed 1000 duplex half (oder full)' kommt Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument
<Uetzwurst> hmm. ich habe gerade mal einen anderen, sehr viel älteren switch, den ich noch im Keller liegen hatte, 'dazwischen' geschaltet und schon lief das ganze mit 1000Mbit. Mein switch ist wohl zu billig. Oder weiß noch jemand, was man tun könnte?
<ghostcube> nen gigabit switch kaufen?
<Uetzwurst> ja, ich meditiere gerade darüber
<ghostcube> sudo ethtool -s enp1s10 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off    geht nich?
<ghostcube> 1000
<Frickelpit> Ich denk, der Dwitch kann gbit?
<Frickelpit> *Switch
<ghostcube> der alte
<ghostcube> was isn das fürn switch eigentlich?  der billige und der alte?
<ghostcube> wurde das schon geklört?
<Frickelpit> 14:08:37 und 14:29:20 sieht mir aber danach aus, dass der billige auch gbit können sollte
<ghostcube> ich wär ja dafür, dass geklärt wird, welche hardware mit welchem kabel an welche ahrdware angebunden ist und was dann weiter passiert
<ghostcube> gut nummer 1 is geklärt
<ghostcube> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller  der kann gigabit
<ghostcube> dann zum "billigen" switch
<Lengsdorfer> Der neue kann auch gigabit
<Frickelpit> und der, an dem du eigentlich dran warst?
<Frickelpit> Hersteller, Bezeichnung?
<Lengsdorfer> Ich schrub schon, dass dasselbe kabel im selben switch mit einem Notebook gigabit macht
<ghostcube> hallo name des switches.. modell.. hersteller usw
<ppq> hallo
<Lengsdorfer> der 'neue' switch und die 8196 karte scheinen sich nicht zu mögen
<Frickelpit> …
<ghostcube> ich gebs auf
<Lengsdorfer> der switch ist der hier:  https://www.conrad.de/de/netzwerk-switch-rj45-logilink-ns0105-5-port-1-gbits-1370073.html
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerk Switch RJ45 LogiLink NS0105 5 Port 1 Gbit/s online kaufen » conrad.de (at www.conrad.de)
<ghostcube> und was hängt dann hinter dem switch?
<Lengsdorfer> der hängt dann annem router
<ghostcube> der da wäre?
<Lengsdorfer> ein TPLINK TL-WDR4300 v1  
<Lengsdorfer> das ist aber alle uninteressant, weil außer der verbindung Logilink-8196karte alles funktioniert
<MrBesen> test
<Tim_tim_tim> ich hab heute ein paar neue pakete installiert. jetzt funktioniert der sound an meinem pc nicht mehr :/. dh bei mozilla höre ich garnichts und bei google chrome sehr leise, wobei ich durch die lautstärke tasten nicht lauter stellen kann. an was kann es liegen? bei den einstellungen steht dass ich kein ausgabegerät habe..
<Tim_tim_tim> sudo amixer -D pulse sset Master 5%+ Home directory not accessible: Permission denied ALSA lib pulse.c:243:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<mgolisch> ohne sudo?
<Tim_tim_tim> mit sudo
<mgolisch> deswegen ja ohne machen
<mgolisch> weil pulse als user process läuft
<mgolisch> unter deinem user
<maredebianum> Nabend, ich kann mit meinem einen Rechner nicht ins Internet an einem Unimedia Router und ich finde das Problem nicht. Wie geht man da strukturiert ran? U16LTS, IP OK (lokales Netz, IP4+6, 6 auch schon mal abgeschaltet), route -n normal, aber komme nicht aus dem lokalen Netz raus. DNS tut, tracroute nur bis Router.
<maredebianum> Hab auch schon mal MTU via ping verkleinert, da es da schon mal einen Thread zu gab, 1500 ist wohl vorgegeben, kleiner tut auch nicht
<taunix_> klingt nach verbasteltem router
<taunix_> feste ip, oder so scherze?
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-03
<maredebianum> taunix_ Danke für den Tipp mit dem Router, da habe ich leider keinen Zugriff drauf (Nachbar). Tippe da auch schon auf einen Kinderschutz oder sowas, habe aber die MAC auch schon mal gewechselt. Wobei: mit macchanger geänderte MAC wird vom nm wieder zurückgesetzt? Ist jedenfalls immer die originale Hardware-Adresse
<maredebianum1> yay, auch network-manager kann die mac ändern, unter duplicated adress...
<maredebianum1> Das muss man erst mal rauskriegen, am Flughafen gestern natürlich wusste ich das nicht. BTW, kann man dem dhclient noch sagen, er soll nicht die vorige IP anfragen? Das könnte auch noch ausgewertet werden.
<volkmannold> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4620 @ 3.70GHz (3,70GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,6 GiB Total (6,5 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 40,2 GB / 253,1 GB (213,0 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti] @ 8086:590f • Uptime: 1h 21m 30s
<napterk> hi
<jokrebel> guten Abend
<Guest23637> hello
<Guest23637> anyone still online?
<k1l> ja, aber alle warten auf technische fragen
<k1l> :)
<Guest23637> ok danke
<Guest23637> :-D
<Guest23637> gibt es noch andere irssi channels außer denen, die in network list aufgelistet sind?
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service zur Suche von Kanälen auf freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<k1l> für freenode kannst du den alis bot nutzen um kanäle zu suchen/finden
<Guest23637> ok danke! ^^
<Guest23637> ich wünsche dir @k1l noch einen schönen abend :-)
<k1l> gleichfalls
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-04
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe eben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ gelesen. Da steht, dass man mit glxgears 3D Funktionalität testen kann. Bei mir wird in dem Test ~300Frames in 5sek angezeigt. Der Kollege, der den Artikel schrub, schreibt was von ~19300 Frames. Kann das stimmen?
<le_bot> Title: Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Lengsdorfer: ja, macht durchaus sinn so
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, so ultra alt ist meine Grafikkarte aber nicht.
<Lengsdorfer> im übrigen sieht die animation auch recht flüssig aus.
<dadrc> 300 Frames in 5 Sekunden → 60fps
<dadrc> → VSync
<LetoThe2nd> Lengsdorfer: das hat nix mit alt zu tun oder nicht, oder flüssig oder nicht. sondern nur: sw raster gegenüber hw beschleunigung
<Lengsdorfer> ja. ich wundere mich ja auch über die 19300 in dem Artikel
<LetoThe2nd> Lengsdorfer: die paar zahnräder kann hoffentlich jeder rechner der letzten 10 jahre flüssig in software rastern.
<Lengsdorfer> ah, sorry, ich hatte nicht gründlich gelesen
<Bebowi> Ich versuche eine preseed Installtion von Ubuntu. Die preseed-Datei und die Iso stehen auf einem Webserver zur Verfügung. Allerdings bekomme ich den Fehler "Incorret CD-ROM detected" Bei Redhead gibt es eine Option inst.stage2 wo man den Pfad zur Iso angeben kann. Gibt es in Ubuntu eine äquivalente Boot-Flag?
<ghostcube> Bebowi: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/apbs02.html#preseed-bootparms
<le_bot> Title: B.2. Using preseeding (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Bebowi> Danke ghostcube. Die Seite hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Leider werde ich da nicht ganz schlau draus. So weit dass die Preseed geladen wird kommt der Installationsprozess gar nicht. Ich übergebe manuell vmlinuz und initrd.gz um einen ipxe Boot durchzuführen. Dann übergebe ich die Parameter: vmlinuz auto=true fb=false priority=critical preseed/loca
<Bebowi> le=en_GB kbd-cooser/method=gb preseed/url=http://{{.HTTPIP}}:{{.HTTPPort}}/preseed.cfg\nboot Bei einer Kickstart Installation von CentOS kann ich dann diesen inst.stage2 noch nachliefern damit er das auf dem Webserver gemountete iso als Installationsmedium verwendet. Wenn du mir sagen kannst welcher Parameter dem entspricht wäre ich sehr zu Dank ve
<Bebowi> rpflichtet
<ghostcube> kbd-chooser nich cooser btw
<Bebowi> Danke für den Hinweis. Leider ist das noch nicht die Lösung für mein Problem. Aber es erspart mir eine spätere Fehlersuche ;)
<ghostcube> ja, war nur ein hinweis 
<ghostcube> normalerweise sollte doch in der preseed die url des isos stehen 
<Bebowi> Habe dort den Eintrag #Use network installation media
<Bebowi> url --url http://172.xxx.xxx.xxx:80/iso drin stehen Das ist die Iso. md5 stimmt auch. Es wirkt so, also würde er durch einen, im initrd stehenden Befehl, verleitet an der falschen Stelle zu suche noch bevor er die preseed auswertet. Ist das möglich?
<ghostcube> Bebowi: ich hab eher das gefühl mit der iso stimmt was nicht
<ghostcube> der sagt ja nicht keine cd gefunden. der sagt ja falsche cd. 
<ghostcube> fehlt da der ordner .disk?
<Bebowi> ghostcube: Wenn ich genau dieses Iso verwende um eine VM lokal zu starten gibt es keine Probleme. Das Iso funktioniert also. Habe das gleiche Problem auch mit einem Debian. Es ist garantiert eine Kleinigkeit die einen unnötig lange aufhält
<ghostcube> die iso funktioniert lokal
<ghostcube> das heisst nicht dass die per netinst funktioniert
<ghostcube> aber evtl. hat jemand ne idee 
<ghostcube> wie wurde die iso denn erzeugt?
<Bebowi> Die Iso ist direkt gedowanloaded worden. Es wurde nichts verändert.
<bierdieb> Hallo. Ich versuche den Treiber fglrx_15.201 auf der aktuellen ubuntu version zu installieren, allerdings funktioniert das nicht einfach. Kann da wer helefen?
<bierdieb> googles antworten haben mich bislang nicht weiter gebracht
<k1l_> fglrx ist schon lange tot
<dadrc> fglrx unterstützt, soweit ich weiß, den aktuellen X-Server nicht
<bierdieb> naja, es ist der treiber, den ich lt ati für meine Radeon HD 5850 bräuchte
<dadrc> denn, s.o.
<k1l_> amd macht mittlerweile keinen fglrx mehr sondern arbeitet am linux kernel treiber mit. also wenn deine karte eher sehr neu ist sollte sie direkt laufen.
<bierdieb> das ist das problem. die ist eher alt
<k1l_> dann läuft sie mit dem open source radeon treiber
<bierdieb> läuft die dann auch mit dem aktuellen treiber pack?
<dadrc> 8 Jahre alt, um genau zu sein
<k1l_> läuft die karte denn nicht?
<bierdieb> ich hab hier eine neue RX und eine alte HD, opencl funktioniert nicht mit den aktuellen treibern
<j_elly> hallo, habe seit ubuntu 16.04 das problem dass rhythmbox nur noch für die mp3's cover anzeigt, die embedded sind - folder.jpg oder ähnliches im albumordner wird ignoriert und kein cover angezeigt. hat jemand einen workaround?
<j_elly> egal - nevermind!
<doev> Hallo. Hat mal jemand probiert einen Samba-Server mit Azure AD connect zu synchronisieren?
<doev> Wie kann ich mit chown auf eine Nummer ändern?
<Lengsdorfer> http://www.voodish.co.uk/articles/how-to-change-linux-user-uid-and-group-gid/
<le_bot> Title: How to change Linux User (UID) and Group (GID), Voodish Articles. (at www.voodish.co.uk)
<Lengsdorfer> ne, stimmt nicht
<Lengsdorfer> https://serverfault.com/questions/544963/chown-with-numeric-arguments <- das stimmt
<le_bot> Title: linux - chown with numeric arguments - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<doev> thnks
<doev> Mist, jetzt habe ich bei der Installation eines samba paketes eine falsche Eingabe gemacht.
<doev> gibts da nicht reconfigure ... oder so?
<venTor> dpkg-reconfigure , ja
<doev> ah, genau
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe einen 5 Netzwerkswitch gekauft. Erst später mir dann aufgefallen, dass es sich um einen managed switch handelt. In den Werkeinstellungen hatte der switch dieselbe ip wie mein router, was aber komischerweise trotzdem -mit linuxrechnern- funktioniert hat. Erst ein Windowsrechner maulte, dass da irgendwas im Netz nicht stimmt. Nun habe ich dem switch eine freie Ip zugewiesen. Eigentlich brauche ich von den managed
<Lengsdorfer>  features nichts. Allerdings ist nun meine Frage, ob die gateway adresse im switch irgendwas macht und ob man da die ip vom router eintragen sollte?
<Lengsdorfer> also, kleines heimnetzwerk, nix großes
<ghostcube> wenn der switch ne update funktion hat is der gateway schon sinnvoll
<ghostcube> ansonsten nich so
<Lengsdorfer> ach deswegen, jo, tx
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-05
<basti> weiß nicht, ob das eher in offtopic gehört, aber ich probiere mal. ich möchte von freenas auf ubuntu server wechseln. momentan habe ich die desktop live version von 16.04.03 testweise laufen. habe zfs installiert, aber wenn ich zfs list oder get ausführe, wird mir gemeldet, dass kein pool gefunden wird. liegt das an der zfs version, oder mache ich 
<basti> etwas anderes falsch?
<basti> das zfs modul ist geladen
<k1l_> kann ddclient auch nen aaaa schicken? der dyndns anbieter unterstützt beides nur ich finde nichts ob und wie ich das bei ddclient einstelle
<koegs> k1l_: kommt afaik auf deine version an
<koegs> https://github.com/ddclient/ddclient/pull/40
<le_bot> Title: Comprehensive IPv6 framework with support for freedns. by dkerr64 · Pull Request #40 · ddclient/ddclient · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l_> ok, die normale 16.04 version ist 3.8.2 und von januar 2016. also wohl zu alt
<koegs> k1l_: nutzt du denn freedns? dann ginge ja evtl. auch was mit wget
<basti> mittlerweile scheint zfs generell zu funktionieren, aber ich sehe nur das boot device von freenas, aber leider keinen anderen pool. gibt es da noch einen trick?
<k1l_> inwx bietet jetzt auch direkt dyndns an. dyndns2 protokoll
<k1l_> basti: mein 16.04 hat nach installieren des zfsutils beim nächsten booten meine zfsonlinux pools direkt erkannt und dahin gemounted wo sie vorher waren. ob es das probleme mit bsd pools gibt weiß ich nicht.
<basti> nach einem upgrade vor ein paar monaten wollte freenas meine pools update, was ich auch gemacht habe. kann es sein, dass es da probleme gibt? und wie finde ich heraus, welche "version" ein pool hat?
<k1l_> basti: da würde ich mal in #zfsonlinux nachfragen
<basti> alles klar, danke
<basti> mit zpool import sieht man auch den rest
<basti> bzw mit zpool import -f NAME kann man dann auch diesen pool importieren/mounten
<dreamon> Hallo. Ubuntu 16.04.3 Neuinstallation. Installiert mit Lankabel. Nun Lankabel weg und Wlan Stick rein. Funknetzwerk angeklickt .. keine Passwortabfrage kommt. Stattdessen "Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. Aktivierung der Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. (2) Connection could not be found.
<dreamon> Hab das nun auf zwei Kisten gehabt. Wie finde ich den Grund?
<sdx23> dreamon: Welcher Stick? Was sagt dmesg?
<dreamon> Hab zwei verschiedene Versucht. → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25679893/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ralink RT2870/RT3070
<dreamon> Habe gerade noch einen Versucht. Der auf dem Raspberry funktioniert ohne Treiber kram. Auch der zickt. Updates sind alle drauf!
<dreamon> IPv6: ADDRCONV(NETDEV_UP): wlx74da3892592d: link is not ready. Der ist auffällig. Aber Ich wird kein IPV6 verwendet.
<sdx23> Firmware hat er offenbar auch. Was sagt rfkill list all #?
<sdx23> achne, bei Sticks natürlich Quatsch.
<dreamon> Verwende Xubuntu.. eventuell spinnt der nm?
<sdx23> eventuell. Finde es raus.
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25679972/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Habs absichtlich noch per sudo versucht.Verbindung wurde entfernt, bevor sie initalisiert wurde.. *grübel*
<sdx23> a) das Applet nicht als root starten. b) das Log des Applets hilft weniger. Du solltest den Daemon ansehen.
<dreamon> Wie kann die den daemon ansehen?
<dreamon> In der Networkmanager.conf steht eine Seltsame Zeile.
<dreamon> Ne alles ok. 
<dreamon> Habe nun versucht über die Konsole zu verbinden. → nmcli device wifi connect "WIFIName" password "PASSWORT"
<dreamon> Fehler: Aktivierung der Verbindung ist gescheitert: (0) Kein Grund angegeben → *HMPF*
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/989182 hallo. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, die swap partition wieder richtig einzubinden? 
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Lengsdorfer> bierdieb, wieso bindest du das ding per fstab ein?
<jokrebel> macht man das nicht so?
<jokrebel> meine swap steht auch in der fstab
<bierdieb> ist neue installation gewesen. war zuerst nur ubuntu drauf. Dann hab ich windoof hinter installiert. Danach konnte ich ubuntu nicht überreden den bootloader neu zu installieren, wie von debian gewohnt. da nicht viel drauf war hab ich einfach ubuntu neu installieren lassen. das ist das ergebnis.
<jokrebel> dann stimmt vielleicht einfach nur die UUID nicht mehr?
<bierdieb> irgendwie ist die swap encrypted..... !
<jokrebel> ach! Du nutzt auch noch Verschlüsselung? Dann bin ich leider raus...
<bierdieb> hat halt bei der installation gefragt, ob ich den homeordner verschlüsseln will. und naiv wie ich bin fand ich das gut^^
<sdx23> bierdieb: swapon -a ; swapon --show
<sdx23> bierdieb: ausserdem ist da ein "UUID " zuviel
<bierdieb> sdx23, :~$ 
<bierdieb> theda kommt kein output
<jokrebel> kein Output ist doch gern ein gutes Zeichen für "hat geklappt"
<bierdieb> ich hab jetzt die uuid im /etc/crypttab korrigiert, aber die swap ist nicht aktiv
<sdx23> bierdieb: swapon -a ; swapon --show
<bierdieb> passiert nix bei, sdx23 
<bierdieb> also kein output, keine aktive swap partition
<sdx23> bierdieb: was steht in der fstab? Was tut swapon -U efd793ef-b5b2-4dcf-b02e-dba5b3a07ecc #? Bist du sicher, dass es die korrekte Partition ist?
<Frickelpit> zur Not sudo blkid nutzen und gucken
<bierdieb> sda5 ist als swap ausgewiesen
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/989193
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bierdieb> $ sudo swapon -U efd793ef-b5b2-4dcf-b02e-dba5b3a07ecc
<bierdieb> swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<jokrebel> vielleicht einfach nur weil schon aktiv?
<sdx23> bierdieb: lsof /dev/sda5
<sdx23> schau an, Zeile 7 in blkid.
<k1l_> was für ein setup hast du denn jetzt? verschlüsselung oder nicht?
<k1l_> das sieht mir ja eher nach einer verschlüsselten swap aus, siehe uuid von der cryptswap
<bierdieb> der installer hat gefragt: homeordner verschlüsseln? Ja.
<sdx23> Was in der fstab steht, wissen wir immer noch nicht. Aber wenn es tatsächlich cryptswap ist, musst du natürlich die UUID vom mapper device nehmen.
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/989195
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bierdieb> das swapfile hab ich eben auskommentiert
<bierdieb> oh das cryptswap auch
<sdx23> Also, wenn du cryptswap willst, machst du swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 # wenn nicht, musst du den mapper da erstmal losmachen. 
<bierdieb> im fstab ???
<sdx23> nein, swapon ist ein cli befehl. Für die dauerhafte Konfiguration musst du das dann in der fstab wieder einkommentieren und verifizieren, dass das Device erzeugt wird (vmtl. crypttab, müsste ich nachsehen)
<bierdieb> hach. es läuft mit swap partition aktiv. 
<bierdieb> herrlich. ich weiss nicht warum, aber vielen dank für euren support
<bierdieb> ich denke es war am ende nur die falsche UUID im cryptstab
<k1l_> hast du jetzt swapon gemacht oder die fstab geändert?
<bierdieb> in der fstab die # der letzten beiden zeilen rausgenommen
<bierdieb> vorher hatte ich in cryptstab die UUID korrigiert
<bierdieb> und nach dem boot: funktioniert
<sdx23> die vorletzte zeile ist Quatsch, es sei denn du hast tatsächlich eine Datei namens "swapfile" im Rootverzeichnis. 
<bierdieb> da war eine... jetzt gerade ist nicht mehr, habe die eben gelöscht. dann kann die vorletzte zeile weg?
<sdx23> ja. Sonst hast du zwei Swaps (auch nicht schlimm, aber nicht unbedingt sinnig)
<bierdieb> danke euch
<frostschutz> ...
<phablet> ich  bin maßlos enttäuscht über ubuntu auf meinem handy und tsblett
<k1l_> danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-06
<doev> hallo
<doev> ein frage zu dig: Abfragen mit dig an einen bestimmten DNS-Server sind schnell. Wenn ich dig @xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx google.com ANY nutze, dann bekommem ich aber öfters eine Auflösungszeit von ca. 4s.
<doev> Kann ich das Problem noch eingrenzen? Ich habe schon alle Record-Typen durchprobiert, aber kann kein Problem finden.
<doev> Warum bekomme ich mit ANY nicht alle Reocrds angezeigt?
<doev> hä?
<doev> wenn ich nach TXT frage kommen neue Einträge .... diese sind dann aber bei einer erneuten Abfrage kmit ANY ebenfalls vorhanden. Kann das sein?
<doev> Kann ich daraus schließen, dass unser DNS-Server fehlkonnfiguriert ist?
<doev> Nochmal zusammen gefasst:
<doev> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dig/ <- dort steht, dass eine Abfrage nach ANY "alle Einträge" anzeigen soll. Die Einträge erscheinen aber erst dann im DNS-Server, wenn ich sie einmal expliziet abgefragt habe.
<le_bot> Title: dig › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> mein pc will nicht mehr starten. ich hab irgendein packet für die grafik installiert. Fehlermeldung ist was mit Braille Device Support und systemctl status brltty.service
<Tim_tim> ich bin jetzt im recovery menu
<sdx23> Tim_tim: weder "will nicht mehr starten" noch "irgendwas mit" sind sehr exakt. Beschreibe genauer
<Tim_tim> 'stopped NVIDIA Persistence Deamon'
<Tim_tim> Failed to start Braille Device Support
<Tim_tim> See 'systemctl status brltty.service' for details
<Tim_tim> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vlc-player-zeigt-kein-bild-mehr-nurnoch-ton/ hab das gemacht wie da angegeben
<le_bot> Title: VLC-Player zeigt kein Bild mehr, nur noch Ton › Multimedia › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> also sudo apt-get install nvidia-375 nvidia-settings
<Tim_tim> da wurde ich dann noch nach 1er option gefragt, weiß leider nicht wie die 2 möglichkeiten hießen
<sdx23> Klingt als hättest du dir mit unüberlegter Treiberinstallation die Grafik zerschossen. Mit nvidia habe ich keine Erfahrung, vllt. erbarmt sich wer anderes.
<Tim_tim> ;) ok, ich schreib ins forum
<sdx23> die Leute werden auch wissen wollen: Ubuntu-version, die Ausgabe von "lspci", "apt-cache policy nvidia-settings" und "apt-cache policy nvidia-374"
<Tim_tim> ok thx
<Tim_tim> wie kann ich im terminal im recovery modus nach oben scrollen?
<Frickelpit> Shift gedrückt halten und dann Bild auf/ab
<ghostcube> Tim_tim: du hast dir deine nvidia treiber installation komplett gekilt nehm ich mal an
<ghostcube> hast du schon probiert alles zurückzusetzen und einfach mal den nouveau treiber zu benutzen?
<Tim_tim> ne, ich hab leider keinen plan wie das geht
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<DaVu> Um was für ne NVidia Karte handelt es sich denn?
<DaVu> oder sollte ich das überlesen haben?
<DaVu> nouveau ist meistens nicht der gewünschte Weg, da keine Hardwarebeschleunigung damit stattfindet
<DaVu> zumindest soweit ich weiß
<ghostcube> das is ja erstmal egal
<DaVu> ja, hauptsache die Kiste startet erstmal wieder
<ghostcube> 1. closed runter purgen 2. offenen starten
<ghostcube> dann kucken wir weiter
<DaVu> jopp
<Tim_tim> hab jetzt mehrere Fehlermeldungen bekommen aber remove hab ich gemacht
<ghostcube> mehrere fehlermedlungen?
<DaVu> und startet die Kiste? und wenn nciht welche Meldungen?
<ghostcube> Tim_tim: also du hast den befehl von mir genau so gemacht?
<ghostcube> und bist noch nicht rebootet?
<ghostcube> dann hätt ich gern mal gewusst welches ubuntu das is     lsb_release -a    und welche grafikarte  lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2   biutte beides pastebinnen  
<ghostcube> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Tim_tim> blinkender text ... dauert ein bisschen
<Tim_tim> immer noch das gleiche
<ghostcube> du sollst mir die ausgaben posten
<Tim_tim> http://picpaste.de/20171006_155704-WWPmcB4m.jpg
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - 20171006_155704-WWPmcB4m.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<ghostcube> das isn macbook
<Tim_tim> genau, mit ubuntu gnome
<ghostcube> strg alt F2
<ghostcube> drücken
<ghostcube> kommt da ein login screen?
<Tim_tim> ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Release 16.04 Codename xenial
<ghostcube> karte?
<DaVu> kannst du da einen Benutzernamen und ein passwort eingeben nachdem du Strg+Alt+F2 gedrückt hat?
<ghostcube> Tim_tim: die grafikkarten bezeichung
<ghostcube> es kann eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass die ksite nach nem nvidia purge immenroch nvidia startet
<Tim_tim> strg alt f2 funktioniert. es blinkt aber immer noch
<ghostcube> was blinkt?
<Tim_tim> der ganze bildschirm
<Tim_tim> im abstand von 3sec aus 1/2sec an
<Tim_tim> anmelden geht nicht
<DaVu> oha
<ghostcube> o.O
<DaVu> und einen Hardware defekt kannst du ausschließen?
<Tim_tim> naja im recovery modus wird alles normal angezeigt
<ghostcube> ja dann geh halt in den recovery modus
<ghostcube> und mach die befehle da
<DaVu> ok, dann würde ich mal den recovery modus nochmal starten und dann mit apt-cache oder dpkg -l überprüfen, was da noch drauf ist
<ghostcube> nein
<ghostcube> erstmal muss ich wissen was das für ne karte is 
<DaVu> ja, sicher...das ist ja klar ;)
<Tim_tim> gibt es was kürzeres für lspci -nnk? das mit dem scrollen vorhin hat nicht geklappt und was du vorhin geschrieben hast, da vertippe uch mich ständig..
<DaVu> ansonsten raten wir nur rum
<DaVu> vielleicht reicht auch shcon ein: lspci | grep -i vga
<DaVu> kann aber sein, dass da nicht das richtige kommt
<ghostcube> VGA
<DaVu> hence -i ;)
<ghostcube> egal, an der kiste geht ja nix
<DaVu> vielleicht würde auch ein dmesg hilfreich sein
<ghostcube> da wäre viel hilfreich aber dann kriegt ers nicht gepostet
<ghostcube> :D
<DaVu> aber bin nicht gut in dmesg's lesen ;)
<DaVu> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> könnte vielleicht gehen
<DaVu> jenachdem, ob die Kiste überhaupt online ist, oder ob der Service im recovery überhaupt startet
<ghostcube> was isn das fürn macbook? welches jahr welches display
<Tim_tim> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP89 [GeForce 320M] (rev a2)
<ghostcube> jo
<ghostcube> en 2010 er
<ghostcube> gut 
<DaVu> gott sei dank
<DaVu> da geht was
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove --purge libcuda* nvidia*  
<ghostcube> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver 
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-340
<Tim_tim> xorg-xserver ist nicht installiert
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> mein fehler
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tim_tim> das hat geklappt. das nächste jedoch nicht. Fehlschlag beim Holen von ..
<ghostcube> sudo apt-cache search nvidia-340
<Tim_tim> einige archive konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden; vielleicht apt-get update oder mit fix-missing probieren
<Tim_tim> ja hat was gefunden
<DaVu> Ich muss los...drücke euch die Daumen
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<Tim_tim> thx @DaVu
<DaVu> du bist bei ghostcube in guten Händen
<Tim_tim> wieder Fehlschlag
<Tim_tim> ich muss auch gleich los..
<ghostcube> ja wieder fehlschlag hilft mir nich viel
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f install
<Tim_tim> soll ich autoremove durchführen?
<Tim_tim> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nvidia-grafik-problem/#post-8892292
<le_bot> Title: nvidia grafik problem › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> ich muss leider los.
<Tim_tim> danke für die hilfe
<Tim_tim> heut abend gegen 20:00 bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder online
<Tim_tim> schönen Abend :)
<ghostcube> du hast nen nvidia treiber der für deine karte nicht passt
<ghostcube> also muss da alles runter was drauf is und der passende drauf
<ghostcube> der letzte treiber für deine karte is 340
<empedokles78> Die Installation eines .deb packets hängt bei mir. In der readme steht: "Note: Administrative or 'root' access may be needed during the
<empedokles78>             installation. You must have access to any of these accounts
<empedokles78>             when prompted.
<empedokles78> "
<empedokles78> allerdings erscheint kein solcher dialog.
<Frickelpit> Was für ein Dialog erwartest du denn?
<empedokles78> "when prompted".
<Frickelpit> und wie installierst du das .deb?
<empedokles78> Per Doppelclick.
<empedokles78> Im Nautilus.
<Frickelpit> Konsole öffnen, sudo dpkg -i /pfad/zum/.deb oder sudo apt install /pfad/zum/.deb tippen, Passwort eingeben, profitieren
<empedokles78> Dann erscheint Ubuntu Software
<empedokles78> Dort kann man auf installieren clicken.
<Frickelpit> immer dieser Murks mit den gui-Dingern
<empedokles78> Es hätte noch eine Datei: "install_ppd.sh"
<empedokles78> Aber der Pfad ist extrem lang und textreich.
<Frickelpit> um welches .deb geht es denn hier?
<Frickelpit> und ist es überhaupt ein .deb, wenn du was von einem install.sh erwähnst
<Frickelpit> ?
<empedokles78> Es ist ein Printertreiber, der Befehl wäre: "dpkg -i printer-PPD-Files-TSAD0-1.0-1.amd64.deb"
<Frickelpit> na dann, Feuer frei
<empedokles78> Ich habe die Datei mal nach Dokumente kopiert (kürzerer Pfad). Sollte geklappt haben:
<empedokles78> EU4-0129-EN
<empedokles78> Restarting CUPS...
<empedokles78> [ ok ] Restarting cups (via systemctl): cups.service.
<empedokles78> Restarting CUPS... Done!
<empedokles78> Restarting CUPS... Done!
<empedokles78> Was muss ich nun machen?
<Frickelpit> erstmal einen Pasteservice nutzen
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<wobelingers> wieder keiner online
<wobelingers> was ist blos los mit euch allen
<Tim_tim> @ghostcube  noch da?
<ghostcube> jo
<jokrebel> ...ooO( was ist nur los mit dem? [ ] Sinn und Funktion von IRC verstanden
<ghostcube> jokrebel: :D
<Tim_tim> https://pastebin.com/FwRCTd3L
<le_bot> Title: nvidia - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<doev_> moin
<doev_> Wie sieht es mit samba als pdc aus? Irgendwie finde ich nichts Fertiges, um das mal kurz zu testen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<ghostcube> Tim_tim: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ghostcube> zum pastebin
<ghostcube> sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-340    zum pastebin
<ghostcube> ah  und dein /home/$user/Xorg.0.log   bitte auch
<ghostcube> dmesg könnt später notfalls auch nötig sein
<Frickelpit> doev_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_PDC/ ansonsten UCS von univention
<le_bot> Title: Samba Server PDC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev_> Frickelpit, danke. Habe auch noch ClearOS gefunden.
<Tim_tim> wie oeffne ich Xorg.0.log?
<ghostcube> nano Xorg.0.log 
<ghostcube> sollte gehen
<Tim_tim> da steht nichts drinne. oder muss ich das mit sudo machen?
<ghostcube> ehm nein
<Tim_tim2> http://picpaste.de/20171006_192644-SV1bilLX.jpg
<ghostcube> aber in deinem home verzeichis is die datei vorhanden?
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - 20171006_192644-SV1bilLX.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<ghostcube> so  jetzt machste nochmal genau das hier
<Tim_tim2> http://picpaste.de/20171006_193159-S9axo5K2.jpg
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - 20171006_193159-S9axo5K2.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove --purge libcuda* nvidia* 
<ghostcube> und am ende machste dann ein J wenn er dich fragt ob er das tun soll
<ghostcube> wenn du das gemacht hast nochmal   dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Tim_tim2> http://picpaste.de/20171006_193240-0iPCrMiE.jpg
<le_bot> Title: PicPaste - 20171006_193240-0iPCrMiE.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<ghostcube> jut
<ghostcube> befehl ausführen zum nvidia beseitgen :)
<Tim_tim> dpkg: Fehler: Auf den Statusbereich von dpkg kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Read only file system
<ghostcube> mount -o remount,rw / 
<ghostcube> halt du bist noch im recovery modus oder?
<Tim_tim> ja
<ghostcube> ehm du musst mal in die root shell booten, du hast doch ne auswahl zu beginn des recovery menüs
<ghostcube> da gibts die option root
<Tim_tim> bin ich drinne
<ghostcube> ah ok
<ghostcube> dann gehts
<ghostcube> mount -o remount,rw / 
<Tim_tim> ok wurde gel;scht
<ghostcube> jut
<ghostcube> nochmal dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Tim_tim> bei dpkg -l | grep nvidia bekomme ich keine ausgabe
<ghostcube> nochmal dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<Tim_tim> auch keine ausgabe
<ghostcube> mach mal en reboot ins normale system
<ghostcube> obs geht
<Tim_tim> ok, dauert nen bisschen..
<Tim_tim> ja bestens :D
<ghostcube> so das is dann jetzt der offene treiber
<ghostcube> noveau
<ghostcube> wenn du nen nvidia treiber haben willst is der 340 er der letzte der geht
<ghostcube> niemals nicht nen neueren
<Tim_tim> ok
<ghostcube> oder den noveau lassen der geht einfach
<Tim_tim> wie bekomme ich den vlc media player zum laufen?
<ghostcube> testen ob er geht
<ghostcube> mit noveau
<ghostcube> der treiber kann alles ausser 3d
<ghostcube> eigentlich
<Tim_tim3> also ich möchte ne dvd von 2008 abspielen 
<ghostcube> das sollte gehen
<Tim_tim3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25687289/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim_tim3> das passiert wenn ich eine vob datei öffne
<Tim_tim3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25687306/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim_tim3> das passiert wenn ich eine ifo datei öffne
<ghostcube> ja
<ghostcube> Tim_tim  den haken bei hardwarebwschleunigung mal rau smachen
<ghostcube> Unter Einstellungen --> Video --> Beschleunigte Videoausgabe (Overlay)
<ghostcube> den Haken entfernen
<ghostcube> oder simple smplayer benutzen
<Tim_tim3> vlc einstellungen?
<ghostcube> ja
<ghostcube> ich würds aber wirklich leiber mit smplayer und mpv backend testen
<Tim_tim3> bekomme immer noch die gleiche fehlermeldung
<ghostcube> vlcplay<er is schno ne zicke
<Tim_tim3> hab grad mpv installiert. funktioniert nicht bei vob
<ghostcube> geh mal auf einbstellungen
<ghostcube> eingang/codecs
<ghostcube> Hardware beschleunigte dekodierung   Deaktivieren
<Tim_tim3> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Wiedergabe/ hängt es mit Libdvdcss zusammen? das hab ich extra installiert
<le_bot> Title: DVD-Wiedergabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim3> mpv einstellungen?
<ghostcube> vlc
<Tim_tim3> immer noch
<ghostcube> hmm moment
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras 
<Tim_tim3> vdpau_display vout display error: output surface creation failure: A catch-all error, used when no other error code applies.
<ghostcube> vlc kann nicht mit noveau 
<ghostcube> das is wohl en bekanntes problem im 16.04
<ghostcube> hattest d denn vorher die nvidia treiber drauf?
<ghostcube> oder hast du die falschen selbst installiert?
<Tim_tim3> hab den falschen selbst installiert :/
<ghostcube> dann testen wir mal den richtiggen
<ghostcube> :D
<Tim_tim3> mpv und smplayer sind beide installiert
<Tim_tim3> ich will nur irgendwie die dvd zum laufen bekommen
<ghostcube> probie mal mit smplayer die vob zu lesen
<Tim_tim3> der spielt 1/2 sec und hört dann auf
<Tim_tim3> nur die letzte datei kann ich anschauen
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-common nvidia-340  
<Tim_tim3> klar kann es sein, dass die dvd kaputt ist, schaut aber noch gut aus
<Tim_tim3> nicht schon wieder nvidida :/
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ja mach mal
<Tim_tim3> ernsthaft?
<ghostcube> ja
<ghostcube> runter kriegen wir das problem ja jetzt schnell
<ghostcube> is ja identifiziert
<Fuchs> einfach nicht vdpau als Ausgabe waehlen? 
<Fuchs> fuer so eine Kleinigkeit wie eine DVD braucht man keine Beschleunigung
<Tim_tim3> immer noch error
<ghostcube> aber der treiber lädt?
<Tim_tim3> woran sehe ich das?
<Tim_tim3> DKMS: install completed.
<ghostcube> reboot
<ghostcube> sonnst lädt der ja nich
<Tim_tim3> ok .. das dauert
<Tim_tim2> ja hat er geladen
<ghostcube> test mal wenn nicht hatte fuchs noch ne idee 
<ghostcube> :)
<Tim_tim2> das ding ist halt dass ich garnicht weiss ob die vob dateien etwas beinhalten
<ghostcube> m(
<Tim_tim3> geht um diese dvd https://www.amazon.de/Caminos-Espa%C3%B1a-Lebendige-Landeskunde-inklusive/dp/3125149266
<ghostcube> immernoch fehler?
<ghostcube> dann mach die einstellungen mal auf vom vlc
<Tim_tim3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25687473/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim_tim3> die vob dateien lassen sich jetzt ohne fehlermeldung öffnen
<Tim_tim3> was ich nicht öffnen kann ist ifo und pls. sind die überhaupt zum abspielen gedacht?
<ghostcube> ne
<Tim_tim3> ok, dann ist auf der ganzen dvd ein 5 minütiges video in schlechter qualität wie mann paella zubereiten kann.. klett ist super
<Tim_tim3> ;) danke
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> naja dafür haste jetzt die richtigen nvdiai triber
<ghostcube> nvidia even
<Tim_tim3> falls ich nvidia jemals wieder runter haben möchte, wie sind da die befehle? mein pc braucht ewig zum hochfahren..
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove --purge libcuda* nvidia* 
<Tim_tim3> ok und wie war das mit den schreibrechten?
<ghostcube> mount -o remount,rw / 
<ghostcube> aus der root konsole
<ghostcube> im normalen betrieb langt der remove befehl
<ghostcube> und anschließend rebooten
<Tim_tim3> cool :)
<Tim_tim3> und haste noch ne idee warum mein pc seit kurzem ewig braucht um das root passwort zu überprüfen?
<ghostcube> root passwort? aufm ubuntu?
<Tim_tim3> na halt das sudo passwort
<ghostcube> hmm nicht wirklich
<mgolisch> hostname nicht im hostfile?
<Tim_tim3> wie finde ich das raus?
<Tim_tim3> nano /etc/hosts ja?
<mgolisch> ja schau halt in der datei ob ein eintrag für den hostnamen vorhanden ist
<Tim_tim3> doch steht drinne. sind aber 2 unterschiedliche ip adressen für den localhost und für den user mit root rechten
<mgolisch> glaube zumindest das ich mal son ähnliches problem hatte
<Tim_tim3> @mgolisch
<mgolisch> also sowas wie grep $(cat /etc/hostname) /etc/hosts  gibt etwas aus?
<Tim_tim3> ja gibt den nutzer mit root rechten aus
<mgolisch> es sollte einen eintrag wie ip hostname ausgeben
<mgolisch> zb bei meinem ubuntu desktop: 127.0.1.1 desktop
<Tim_tim3> 127.0.1.1	MacBook
<mgolisch> okay
<Tim_tim3> 127.0.0.1       localhost     127.0.1.1       dabinigg-MacBook steht in der datei /etc/hostname
<Tim_tim3> hosts
<mgolisch> und der hostname ist auch dabinigg-MacBook also in /etc/hostname steht auch dabinigg-MacBook ?
<Tim_tim3> ja ist der gleiche ;) hatte den nur etwas im irc gekürzt..
<mgolisch> evtl ist es auch was anderes, hatte mal ein ähnliches problem da war es ein kaputtes syslog, er hat versucht messages zu loggen aber der logger hat nicht funktioniert
<ghostcube> ich würd das ding mal upgraden und dist-upgraden
<mgolisch> oder es ist einfach pam das solange braucht,irgendwelche zusätzlichen authentifizierungs sachen konfiguriert?
<Tim_tim3> 15 sec für sudo apt-get update. also bis er überhaupt anfängt
<k1l_> ihr doktort aber nicht am apt ipv6 problem?
<ghostcube> wir wissen momentan noch nicht woran wir überhaupt doktoren
<ghostcube> ich würd halt erstmal upgraden und dann aufräumen 
<ghostcube> dann neustarten und nochmal testen
<Tim_tim3> ok .. dauert
<Tim_tim3> 13 sec
<k1l_> was ist das problem?
<Tim_tim3> die passwort abfrage bei sudo dauert seit ein paar wochen länger als sonst
<Tim_tim3> ok, hätte ja sein können, dass es nen typisches prob ist.
<k1l_> was gibt bei dir "hostname" als commando aus?
<Tim_tim3> den user mit root rechten
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> "hostname" als kommando im terminal gibt den hostnamen aus.
<k1l_> es sei denn du hast da selber wild rumgefummelt und sachen verkackt und deswegen stimmt es nicht mehr und deswegen dauert sudo so lange
<k1l_> hast du denn versucht den rechner umzubenennen oder so?
<Tim_tim3> nein
<k1l_> also was gibt ganz genau (details sind hier wichtig, auch typos) der befehl "hostname" bei dir aus?
<Tim_tim3> dabinigg-MacBook
<Tim_tim3> ohne IP Adresse
<k1l_> ok
<k1l_> und in "cat /etc/hosts" steht das auch oben bei 127.0.1.1 drin? und in der ersten zeile 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<Tim_tim3> ja genau
<k1l_> irgendwas mit der sudoers verändert?
<k1l_> oder irgendwas mit DNS gemacht?
<Tim_tim3> ne, nicht bewusst
<Tim_tim3> doch bei DNS könnte ich womöglich was verstellt haben
<Tim_tim3> wie stelle ich das fest?
<mgolisch> nslookup web.de
<mgolisch> oder so
<mgolisch> dauert das lange?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu war das?
<ghostcube> 16.04.03
<Tim_tim3> nö, so 1,5sec
<Tim_tim3> habs 2. mal eingegeben. jetzt sofort
<k1l_> mach mal "cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | nc termbin.com 9999", dauert paar sekunden und spuckt dann eine url aus. die bitte heir reinkopieren
<Tim_tim3> keine ausgabe
<k1l_> dauert etwas.
<Tim_tim3> ne, ich meine ich kann sofort wieder was neues eingeben im terminal
<k1l_> sonst kannst du das auch per hand alles kopieren was "cat /etc/nsswitch.conf" ausspuckt und selber auf paste.ubuntu.com oder so hochladen und hier den link zeigen
<Tim_tim3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25687746/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> was gibt cat /etc/resolv.conf aus? reichen die zeilen unten ohne # am anfang
<Tim_tim3> nameserver 127.0.1.1 search fritz.box
<k1l_> hmm, warum ist da localhost als nameserver?
<k1l_> läuft da ein eigener dns?
<mgolisch> das ist normal
<mgolisch> networkmanager 
<mgolisch> der startet dnsmasq oder sowas als localen dns resolver
<mgolisch> -c +k
<k1l_> hab hier gerade kein 16.04 mit desktop.
<Tim_tim3> ok, also scheinbar ist doch alles bestens
<k1l_> also dann weiß ich auch nicht. es scheint aber was mit dem DNS nicht zus timmen. 
<Tim_tim3> ok, thx
<k1l_> du bist aber an der kiste und nicht über ssh?
<k1l_> und das ist auch die standard bash und nicht ne csh oder sowas?
<Tim_tim3> wenn ich wüsste was ssh ist ;)
<k1l_> remote terminal verbindung an einen anderen rechner
<Tim_tim3> ok, nein. ich sitz direkt an meinem notebook.
<k1l_> hast du den user umbenannt?
<Tim_tim3> nein
<k1l_> dann kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass da mit dem netzwerk/dns nicht stimmt
<Tim_tim3> ich hatte zwischendurch mal eine feste ip eingestellt, schätz mal das hängt damit nicht zusammen
<k1l_> aber da wäre gut zu wissen, was da geändert wurde
<k1l_> wie hattest du die eingestellt?
<Tim_tim3> über die wired einstellungen
<Tim_tim3> dort mehrere Profile erstellt
<k1l_> im network manager? also in der gui?
<Tim_tim3> über die einstellungen bei gnome. einstellungen -> netzwerk -> wired
<k1l_> da steht das jetzt auf dhcp und nix bei nameserver?
<Tim_tim3> ich bin jetzt über wlan verbunden. sind da die lan einstellungen noch wichtig?
<k1l_> nein
<Tim_tim3> proxy methode steht auf manuell, http-proxy auf 8080 und rechner ignorieren localhost, 127.0.0.0/8, ::1
<k1l_> warte, du nutzt einen proxy?
<Tim_tim3> keine ahnung
<Tim_tim3> steht bei den einstellungen aufgelistet
<k1l_> stell im proxy reiter mal bei methode auf "keine"
<Tim_tim3> nicht dass ich gleich kein internet mehr habe..
<k1l_> warum solltest du einen proxy brauchen?
<k1l_> das sieht mir arg verstellt aus
<k1l_> du bist doch einfach hinter eine fritzbox am dsl?
<Tim_tim3> 19sec für sudo apt-get update. ich zähl allerdings auch selbst. ist also kein bezugswert ;)
<Tim_tim3> die fritzbox steht im studentenwohnheim. ich weiss nicht was vor der fritz box ist. allerdings ist vor der fritz box eine feste ip benötigt
<ghostcube> "studentenwohnheim"
<ghostcube> deswegen auch das /8 netzwerk
<ghostcube> is da noch ne box?
<Tim_tim3> keine ahnung, die eine box ist von mir ;)
<k1l_> hast du das mit dem proxy da eingestellt?
<Tim_tim3> ich weiss nicht was der hausmeister noch alles hat
<Tim_tim3> nö, den proxy habe ich nicht bewusst verändert. klar kann aber sein, dass ich den durch irgendwas anderes verändert haben kann
<k1l_> jedenfalls ist das ein stranges setup, und da wird auch das problem liegen.
<Tim_tim3> selbst wenn ich mich als user auf meinem pc anmelden möchte dauert es ewig
<jokrebel> hm? relativ unbekanntes Netz, aber 19 Sekunden für ein "apt-get update" ist zu viel?
<k1l_> probiers mal ohne die proxy angabe, wie ich oben gesagt habe. weil wenn du einen proxy brauchst, dann musst du das auch apt einstellen.
<k1l_> aber ich denke da kommen die dns probleme her
<jokrebel> und 19 Sekunden ist definitiv auch nicht ewig
<ghostcube> bis es startet
<ghostcube> nich bis es durchläuft
<Tim_tim3> nochn anderes thema: wie funktioniert blacklisting für kernel module, so dass ich das nicht bei jedem start erneut machen muss?
<Tim_tim3> ich hatte das bereits hier rein geschrieben /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 
<Tim_tim3> funktioniert aber nicht
<Tim_tim3> fehler gefunden :)
<Tim_tim3> schreibfehler..
<Tim_tim3> gut, danke für die ganze hilfe :) der chat ist immer wieder cool
<Tim_tim3> schönes Wochenende
<ghostcube> total kaputtes netzwerk... bestimmt jura studenten :D
<k1l_> an die fummelei mit der fritze erinnere ich mich noch. aber das mit dem proxy ist falsch
<jokrebel> schreibfehler? Stand ein "sleep 19" vor dem apt-get update? *duck*
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-07
<kcalb> moin Leutz, kennt sich jemand mit hostapd aus ? bräuchte einwenig hilfe 
<Astronaut> hab ich laufen in verbindung mit create_ap. wahrscheinlichh zu wenig plan, aber schiess mal los.
<EinPunkt> einer der ubuntu pros da der zufällig helfen kann ubuntu aufn tablet zu zimmern?
<sdx23> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<EinPunkt> sdx23 der bot sagt es genau richtig
<EinPunkt> da spam ich den channel zum schluss nur voll ^^
<EinPunkt> aber gut mir soll es recht sein :) ist nen x86er atom mit 1gb ram verbaut haupt problem wird der 32bit efi sein
<ppq> hab irgendwo mal eine anleitung für diese 32bit uefi atom kisten gesehen
<ppq> möglich ists wohl, mit etwas bootloader-gefummel
<EinPunkt> möglich ist es gibt ja auch ne fertige ubuntuMate iso
<EinPunkt> nur dachte ich für mein vorhaben würde lubuntu besser sein da schlanker
<ppq> ja, macht sinn
<ppq> na, wenns was fertiges gibt, das stressfrei zu installieren ist, nimm halt erstmal das
<ppq> kannst ja später immer noch auf lxde wechseln
<ppq> oder lxqt
<EinPunkt> also hängst die res fresserei eher am desk?
<Lengsdorfer> mate läuft auch aufnem pi ganz nett
<EinPunkt> hmm gut der hat noch weniger an leistung :)
<Lengsdorfer> der hat auch nur 1gb
<Lengsdorfer> man sollte halt nicht zu viel erwarten
<EinPunkt> hat nicht viele aufgaben ^^
<ppq> EinPunkt, ja, liegt in erster linie an der (beliebig ersetzbaren) desktopumgebung
<EinPunkt> drucker server, oszi, ggf schaltplan anzeigen
<EinPunkt> -ggf
<EinPunkt> und halt das ich vom netzwerk darauf zugreifen kann
<EinPunkt> also in der hinsicht keine extrem aufgaben
<Helmut1> moin
<leo_> Wenn ich "ethtool -n eth0  rx-flow-hash udp4" aufrufe um Informationen uber das RPS CPU Affinity hashing fuer UDP zu erhalten, kriege ich die Meldung "Cannot get RX network flow hashing options: Operation not supported". Bedeuted dies, dass RPS nicht unterstuezt wird und somit alle UDP flows auf die selbe CPU (ich nehme an CPU #0) verteilt werden?
<ppq> leo_, eth0? was ist das denn für eine alte ubuntu-version?
<ppq> die interfaces heißen doch jetzt anders, siehe ifconfig
<leo_> ppq, copy & paste wuerde helfen. s/eth0/enp6s0, macht der gewohnheit.
#ubuntu-de 2017-10-08
<Guest78003> hello
<Guest78003> anyone online?
<ppq> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Helmut1> moin
<jokrebel> Helmut1: guten Abend
<Helmut1>  :) 
<NickNick> hello
<NickNick> its the first time i am using irc
<k1l_> NickNick: hallo, das ist hier der deutsche kanal. der englische Kanal ist unter #ubuntu
<NickNick> oh mist sorry
<k1l_> kein problem :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-30
<debitux> hi, keyserver.ubuntu.com ist leider nicht per IPv6 erreichbar, gibts da ne alternative die ich nutzen kann um keys zu holen?
<Frickelpit> Ja, IPv4 benutzen
<debitux> traurig, aber danke
<tomreyn> debitux: ipv6.pool.sks-keyservers.net
<tomreyn> https://sks-keyservers.net/overview-of-pools.php
<le_bot> Title: SKS Keyservers: Overview of the pools (at sks-keyservers.net)
<tomreyn> der ubuntu-keyserver synchronisiert seine daten mit den anderen SKS-Keyservern
<debitux> tomreyn: danke \o/
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-02
<tadeus45> Hallo, ich lösche mit folgender Zeile in nem cronjob alle Unterverzeichnisse welche älter als 2 Tage sind. Wie kann ich hier genau 1 Unterverzeichnis ausklammern?
<tadeus45> @daily  find /home/user/test/ -maxdepth 1 -type d -mtime +2 -exec rm -r {} \;
<koegs> google delivers: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4210042/how-to-exclude-a-directory-in-find-command
<le_bot> Title: linux - How to exclude a directory in find . command - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<tadeus45> danke, ich hab mal probiert mit dem prune
<tadeus45> find /home/user/test/ -maxdepth 1 -type d -prune -o -name "asdf"
<tadeus45> ich möchte asdf ausklammern
<tadeus45> aber als ausgabe bekam ich nur /home/user/test/
<sdx23> prune geht mit depth zusammen nicht, siehe manpage:  -prune True; if the file is a directory, do not descend into it.  If -depth is given, false; no effect.  Because -delete implies -depth, you cannot usefully use -prune and -delete together.
<sdx23> sieh dir "-not" bzw. "!" an. Auch in der zweiten Antwort in dem Link.
<tadeus45> danke, sieht gut aus
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen ... kann man bei Ubuntu 18.04 ein video als Live Background verwenden ... oder als Bildschirmschoner?
<stevieh> da meldet sich doch gleich die Energiesparkommission
<indy73c> ja tut mir leid ... ich laden meinen Laptop mit einem Solar Panel ?
<stevieh> tja, dann frag beim Hersteller des Solar Panels :-D
<indy73c> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBIRruaxLcs&app=desktop ich finde das sooo geil
<le_bot> Title: Tri-screen Zombie Wallpaper - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<koegs> im besten fall sieht man das wallpaper doch eh nie
<stevieh> brrr... ist das fies.
<drc> Es gibt https://github.com/cheesecakeufo/komorebi, das macht Livewallpapers
<stevieh> https://github.com/cheesecakeufo/komorebi
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - cheesecakeufo/komorebi: A beautiful and customizable wallpapers manager for Linux (at github.com)
<drc> Aber ich hab das nie probiert
<stevieh> ha, hatt ich auch grad gesehen.
<indy73c> aber wenn ich so den unterton richtig deute seid ihr von sowas nicht begeistert ?
<j0k> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/animated-wallpaper-adds-live-backgrounds-to-linux-distros etwas älter, aber vielleicht ne Spur zu etwas, das es noch gibt
<le_bot> Title: Animated Wallpaper Adds Live Backgrounds To Linux Distros - OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<drc> naja, für mich gilt das, was koegs sagt: ich seh meinen desktop eh nie
<drc> und für einmal beim login lohnt sich das nicht, finde ich
<indy73c> ja desktop stimmt scho ein wenig ,,,,,
<LetoThe2nd> indy73c: ich habe seit knapp 10 jahren keinen bildschirmhintergrund mehr gesehen, tiling sei dank
<indy73c> aber vielleicht doich als Bildschirm Schoner :-)
<Loetmichel> dr_gonzo_: jup, same here mit windows... meine beiden monitore sind immer voll
<indy73c> LetoThe2nd: tiling ?
<Loetmichel> die einzige zeiot die ich das wallpaper seehe ist morgens beim booten
<LetoThe2nd> indy73c: tiling.
<Loetmichel> drc
<Loetmichel> sorry für tabfail
<indy73c> LetoThe2nd: was ist Tiling ?
<LetoThe2nd> indy73c: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_(Computer)
<LetoThe2nd> indy73c: im speziellen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_(Fenstermanager)
<indy73c> okay ...
<indy73c> vor alle das 2te .. kann man das einfach so zu Gnome dazu installieren .. ich meine Gmone kann das ja schon ein wenig zumindest mit rechtem und Likem Fensterrand
<LetoThe2nd> indy73c: nein, das ist ein eigener window manager
<koegs> beim Bildschirmschoner lass ich eh immer direkt den Bildschirm abschalten, spart akku
<LetoThe2nd> indy73c: aber es ist eben die erklärung warum ich buchstäblich *NIE* einen bildschirmhintergrund sehe
<indy73c> koegs: ja ist aktuell bei mir auch so ... Bildschirmschoner würde ioch eh nur im netzbetrieb nutzen
<koegs> seit XFCE auch einigermaßen ordentlich Tiling kann bin ich weg von awesome :D
<stevieh> unter gnome gibt es auch weitere tiling extensions
<indy73c> stevieh: kannst du welche empfehlen ?
<stevieh> ShellTile
<indy73c> stevieh: das?: https://github.com/emasab/shelltile/releases
<le_bot> Title: Releases · emasab/shelltile · GitHub (at github.com)
<stevieh> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/657/shelltile/
<le_bot> Title: ShellTile - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<indy73c> ach diese Extentions ... schade die laufen bei mir irgendwie nicht
<stevieh> ohne extensions ist gnome doch gar nicht benutzbar?
<indy73c> ja kann schonh sein funktioniert trotzdem nicht
<stevieh> so gar nicht?
<stevieh> das kann nich sein
<indy73c> Nein garnicht
<stevieh> unter welchem Ubuntu?
<indy73c> hab bestimmt was falsch installiert
<indy73c> 18.04
<stevieh> ja, da geht gnome mehr oder minder gar nicht.
<indy73c> ja fand es bei 16.04 auch schöner
<stevieh> das war ja kein gnome
<indy73c> ich weiß
<tomreyn> ich nutz shelltile unter 18.04 und das klappt.
<indy73c> es geht ja nicht um die erweiterung sondern darum das ich garkeite erweiterungen installieren kann ...
<indy73c> irgendwie hat er probleme mit dem Connector
<indy73c> ich bekomme immer gesagt: Obwohl die GNOME Shell-Integrations-Erweiterung läuft, wurde der Native Host-Connector nicht erkannt.
<tomreyn> ah der ist bei mir auch kaputt. hab ich mir noch nicht weiter angeguckt
<tomreyn> kannst extensions aber auch manuall installieren
<tomreyn> was den vorteil hat dass du keiner website das recht einräumen musst code auf deinem system auszuführen
<indy73c> und wie ?
<tomreyn> nach ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ entpacken und mit gnome-shell-extension-tool aktivieren
<tomreyn> allerdings musst du dann dran denken dass du keinen automatischen upogradepfad für die extensions hast.
<tomreyn> also für diese so installierten zumindest, es gibt ja auch welche die per apt ausgeliefert werden
<j0k> fühlt sich wie aus dem letzten Jahrtausend an. Benutzerfreundlich war schon mal besser
<tomreyn> wenn diese webbrowserintegration funktioniert ist es ja schon benutzerfreundlich. ich find da eher problematisch wei leicht die extensions den desktop sabotieren können, und wie tief die eingreifen können.
<tomreyn> die schnittstelle haben die designed als hätte es diverse webbrowser und ihre plugin- und extension-problematiken nie gegeben.
<indy73c> okay muss die ectentions in einem Sep. directory liegen oder kopiere ich nur die files ?
<tomreyn> ich hab da dasunterverzeichnis ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ShellTile@emasab.it/
<tomreyn> und darin befindet sich u.a. die extension.js
<tomreyn> + metadata.json + prefs.js
<tomreyn> bin mal weg, viel erfolg
<indy73c> okay und wie aktiviert man das jetzt ?
<indy73c> mit gnome-shell-extension-tool -d ShellTile@emasab.it geht es nicht :-(
<tomreyn> weil -d ja vermutlich fpr "enable" steht, ne
<mb3000> info
<mb3000> INFO
<mb3000> LIST
<k1l_> mb3000: guck mal hier rein https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC/#Kurzanleitung
<le_bot> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mb3000> danke danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-03
<ngorel__> Ich möchte den Wert der Umgebungsvariable "GPODDER_DOWNLOAD_DIR" dauerhaft ändern. Wie gehe ich am besten vor?
<j0k> so als ungeprüften Schnellschuß https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Umgebungsvariablen_unter_Ubuntu_permanent_setzen
<le_bot> Title: Umgebungsvariablen unter Ubuntu permanent setzen – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<j0k> und auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable/#Dauerhafte-nderungen ngorel__ 
<le_bot> Title: Umgebungsvariable › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> hachja, gpodder
<j0k> was issn das?
<stevieh> ein podcast programm für android
<sdx23> s/für android//
<stevieh> ah?+
<sdx23> ist python, gibt's auch in den Quellen und für andere Geräte
<stevieh> oh, stimmt...
<stevieh> zuhause hör ich ja noch weniger podcasts als unterwegs...
<sdx23> die Entwickler haben eine sehr eigenartige Meinung davon, wie man Konfiguration machen sollte. Deswegen auch solch Spass wie der Fragesteller.
<ngorel__> Das Thomas Krenn Wiki hat's gebracht, Danke.
<j0k> gerne
<Tuor> Ich kann meine SSH Keys von github auf meiner ubuntu VM eintragen lassen. :) Ihr seid ja die geilsten!
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-04
<Tuor> Hi, ich habe einen Ubuntu 18.04 Server eingerichtet und confluence installiert (Nebensache). Ich wollte wissen, welche Prozesse auf welchen Ports horchen (listen) und habe es so versucht: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P46PvKt5Ng/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> Warum wird werden die Prozesse trotz "-p" bei ss nicht angezeigt? Wie mache ich das sonst? Früher (<=16.04) habe ich immer das eingetippt (und mich nicht wirklich darum gekümmert welche option was macht): `netstat -tulpn`. Das zeigt mir die Prozesse auch nicht an, daher dachte ich vielleicht muss ich ein anderes Werkzeug benutzen, weil sich etwas geändert hat...
<Tuor> erst 15 min versuchen und nicht herausfinden was man falsch macht, dann posten, dann gleich herausfinden was man falsch macht: sudo....
 * Tuor hat früher immer als root gearbeitet (ob erst mal sudo -i oder gleich als root einloggen, ja nur per public key auth)
<Tuor> `sudo ss -tulpn` (den column -t, kann man sich jetzt auch spahren +1) und mit sudo tut auch netstat was es soll.
<Tuor> Es ist schwer Gewohnheiten zu ändern, trotzdem habe ich den Versuch gestartet, mich an sudo und nicht root Benutzer zu gewöhnen. ;)
<adb> moin, wisst ihr wie lange es dauern würde, wenn ich eine komplette Android Systemsicherung via adb machen, wenn die Sicherungsgröße ca. 40GB sind?
<adb> Recover soll dann auf einem anderen Handy stattfinden aber auch mit Android 6 aber anderer Hersteller. Kann ich dann die App-Daten und alle Apps auch recovern zB die ich von F-Droid installiert hatte?
<LupusE> kommt auf verschiedenes an. miniusb odrer usbc? welcher hostcontroller am rechner? ...
<LupusE> aber rechne bei microusb mal mit ca. 2,5 h
<stevieh> und funktionieren tut der ganze scheiss eh nicht.
<adb> microUSB
<adb> Inwiefern funktioniert es nicht? 
<stevieh> keine Ahnung, was da alles gebackupt und restort wird, aber es fehlt immer ewig viel.  Widget setup, SMS, app einstellungen... wenn du alles backupst ändert das auch nicht und ich hatte es schon öfters, dass der backup "einfach so" abbricht. Ohne Fehlermeldung.
<stevieh> ist aber alles keine ubuntu thema
<adb> gibts dazu nen deutschen irc channel?
<stevieh> k.a.
<ngorel__> Im Suchfeld bei Gnome (nacdh drücken der Supertaste) weden sogar dateien gefunden, jedoch leider nicht alle. Läßt sich das ändern?
<Fussel> ngorel__, dazu nehm dann doch lieber den dateiexplorer
<ngorel__> es wundert mich halt daß manche Dateien gefunden werden und andere nicht.
<Fussel> ka.
<k1l_> !tracker
<le_bot> Informationen zu Tracker finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker
<k1l_> ngorel__: ^
<k1l_> das ist die suche, die du meinst
<f1x> moin-moin :) kann ich (in Ubuntu 18.04) kleine Textsnippets global auf bestimmte Tasten legen, die dann quasi immer wenn ich sie brauch aus der Tastatur fallen?
<Fussel> tsaten die aus der tastatur fallen sind übel :>
<f1x> :-D
<f1x> oder ein Pannel, mit Buttons drauf...
<f1x> kann auch Geräusche machen!
<Fussel> f1x, du möchtst deine tastenkombinationen angezeigt bekommen?
<f1x> nö, isch fang nochmal an
<f1x> ich möchte selber Tasten belegen
<f1x> nur sollen da keine Programme irgendwas machen
<f1x> sondern einfach Text in den Tastaturbuffer gepusht werden
<f1x> irgendwie so
<Fussel> nuja, ohne programm wirds nicht gehen
<f1x> s/Tasten/Tastenkombinationen/
<f1x> muss ja nix aufwendiges sein
<Fussel> aber ich verstehe den sinn dahinter noch nicht
<f1x> ist für immer wiederkehrende kleine Textbröckchen
<Fussel> hm
<Fussel> achso
<f1x> anstatt jedesmal copy/paste
<tomreyn> f1x: du kannst deinen windowmanager auf tastenkombinationen hin eine anwendung ausführen lassen (z.B. echo 'mein standardtext'), und du kannst befehlsaliase in der shell definieren. z.b. alias template1='echo "Dies ist Template 1"'
<tomreyn> und ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch noch skripte schreiben die irgendwas ausgeben.
<f1x> ah ok, wird dieses echo dann auch ausserhalb einer Shell ausgegeben?
<f1x> zB. in einem Editor?
<Fussel> müsste in der zwischenablage landen
<f1x> ich guck mal
<tomreyn> also die skript- und alias-variante führt halt nen befehl aus der ne ausgabe erzeugt, das ist nicht ganz das was du wolltest.
<tomreyn> aber die tastenkombi sollte gehen
<f1x> LOL wollte ich doch gerade Strg/Alt/F1 belegen... :-o
<Fussel> sollte man evtl. nicht :D
<f1x> ok das mit echo geht nicht so wie gedacht
<tomreyn> hmm nö klappt wohlnicht wirklich, hab's auch grade unter gnome-shell getestet
<f1x> aber hab vllcht dies hier: $ xclip
<f1x> dan hab ich zumindest im Tastaturbuffer
<tomreyn> autokey wär noch ne option
<f1x> yes das sieht doch nice aus, danke!
<tomreyn> bittschön :)
<derfischer> hallo
<derfischer> noch jemand wach :-)
<k1l_> in dieser zeitzone sicher :)
<derfischer> Dachte ich mir schon
<f1x> ... ok Fussel/tomreyn: nach langem Suchen und Verwerfen von autokey wg. Fehlschlag/Installation, habsch doch noch was gfunden:
<f1x> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/779/clipboard-indicator/
<le_bot> Title: Clipboard Indicator - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<tomreyn> hmm, unter 18.04 läuft autokey bei mir.
<f1x> ok das python 2.x dingens?
<tomreyn> hmm?
<f1x> autokey-gtk ?
<tomreyn> das hab ich installiert und das läuft, ja
<tomreyn> man darf es nur nicht uas nem terminal raus starten
<f1x> ok bei mir hat das bei mehrzeilern einfach nur die Zeilenvorschübe geschrieben
<f1x> nee habsch nich
<tomreyn> ah ich hab nur einzeiler probiert
<f1x> ok bei dir läuft muss mal gucken
<tomreyn> klappt auchmit mehrzeilern
<f1x> och männo
 * f1x bibbert vor Frischluft
<f1x> Please remove previous installations of both AutoKey and AutoKey-py3 fully before installing!
<f1x> jetz hab ich richtig kuddelmuddel
<f1x> AutoKey RIP / Texpander come to daddy =)
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-05
<k1l_> mikemator: so viel polizei war ja sonst im ganzen jahr nicht im park :)
<k1l_> äh, echan
<ngorel__> habe heute die neue version von gpodder installiert. um ein backup von der alten version zu haben, habe ich den dateiordner in ein anderes verzeichnis verschoben. zunächst startete die neue version des programms, jetzt jedoch immer nur die alte.
<k1l> wie hast du die denn installiert? und welchen ordner hast du wohin verschoben? und wie startest du das programm?
<ngorel__> habe den dateiordner von ~/gpodder in Dokumente verschoben, habe nach anleitung mit git installiert, starten tu ich im terminal
<k1l> gpodder ist eigentlich in den ubuntu paketquellen bereits enthalten
<k1l> und es gibt 100 verschiedene wege sachen zu "insatllieren" und zu starten. daher ist das jetzt reines rumraten meinerseits.
<k1l> gucke halt welchen command du nutzt und ob der command auf das orginal ubuntu paket zeigt oder eben auf deine manuelle installation.
<ngorel__> ich gebe einfach den dateinamen im terminal ein
<k1l> apt policy gpodder | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> das bitte ins terminal und dann die ausgabe url hier zeigen
<ngorel__> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<ngorel__> https://termbin.com/rb7h
<k1l> ok, du hast also jetzt ein gpodder aus einem PPA installiert. und zusätzlich noch manuell neben der paketverwaltung?
<ngorel__> ist schon ne weile her, aber wird wohl so sein...
<k1l> ja, das sagte gerade dein paketsystem, dass da eins aus einem PPA installiert ist. 
<k1l> also wird das im PATH genutzt werden, wenn du den befehl ins terminal schreibst. wo hast du denn das manuelle gpodder hin installiert?
<ngorel__> in das verzeichnis ~/gpodder
<k1l> dann gib mal bei deinem terminal befehl den pfad mit an. also "./gpodder/gpodder" (oder wie auch immer das file heisst)
<k1l> ngorel__: und?
<k1l> ngorel__: dein manueller install wird nicht im PATH sein, daher startet das noch installierte gpodder aus dem PPA.
<ngorel__> der befehl: /home/dieter/gpodder/bin/gpodder öffnet die aktuelle version
<k1l> ngorel__: wenn du das PPA ding gar nicht mehr willst, dann deinsatlliere das doch
<ngorel__> über die paketverwaltung?
<k1l> aber mit ppa-purge
<k1l> sudo apt install ppa-purge
<k1l> und dann "sudo ppa-purge ppa:thp/gpodder"
<ngorel__> also zuerst " sudo apt install ppa-purge gpodder" ?
<k1l> nein, lies noch mal genau was ich geschrieben habe. das sind 2 verschiedene befehle
<k1l> du willst ja das manuell installierte gpodder nutzen. 
<chris456732> bei welchem fuellstand der festplatte sollte man upgraden? habe btrfs auf datenplatte und ext4 auf system ssd.
<mrkramps> upgrade auf was?
<chris456732> groessere datentraeger.
<k1l> wenn sie voll ist? weiß aber nicht ob btrfs da sonderbar langsamer wird, wenns voller ist
<chris456732> sind 80 oder 90 % fuellstand bei heutigen dateisystemen ein problem?
<mrkramps> bei HDD egal, bei SSD kann das geringfügig die leistung reduzieren
<mrkramps> zumindest mein letzter kenntnisstand
<chris456732> okay danke
<k1l> eigentlich sollten die ssds mittlerweile selber genug reservesektoren haben und die firmware das managen
<mrkramps> sagen wir mal bei 90% belegt auf einer SSD kann man mal darüber nachdenken
<mrkramps> einfach weil fast voll
#ubuntu-de 2019-10-06
<ngorel__> Das symbol für gpodder im gnome anwendungsverzeichnis scheint eine falsche verknüpfung zu haben. (von einer älteren Version). Die aktuelle version kann ich starten mit: /home/dieter/gpodder/bin/gpodder im Terminal eingegeben.
<j0k> und die Frage dazu?
<ngorel__> kann ich die aktuelle version über das gnome anwendungsverzeichnis stsrten?
<ngorel__> also den alten link löschen
<j0k> startet denn der "alte Link" noch die alte Version? Hattet ihr nicht gestern bereits versucht alle "anderen" Versionen zu deinstallieren?
<ngorel__> der alte link läuft ins leere, es passiert nichts.
<j0k> das neue was Du da in Deinem Home installiert hast (und daraus aufrufbar ist) wurde wie installiert? Ist das nun das PPA? Oder komplett an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert?
<j0k> Da könntest Du dann vielleicht einen Starter auf den Desktop legen. Wie man das bei Gnome ins Menü bekäme hab ich persönlich nun auch keine Ahnung
<j0k> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<le_bot> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> Ich benutze kein Gnome; deshalb ohne Gewähr. Ggf. wäre dies hilfreich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BCeditor/#GNOME-Shell
<le_bot> Title: Menüeditor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ngorel__> danke
